# Made in India military weapons and support systems



## acetophenol

This thread is for each and every weapon or support systems that are made in India (either indigenous or license built)

*Small arms*

1.Pistol AUTO 9 mm 1A







Standard issue side-arm of the Indian Army. Licensed copy of the Canadian Inglis 9mm pistol.

2.SAF Carbine 1A






Indian made Sterling L2A1 SMG.

3.SAF Carbine 2A1






Silenced Carbine

4.1A SLR






Was the standard issue rifle of the Indian army. Now being replaced by the INSAS. 1C full automatic variant used by mechanized infantry battalions as a firing port weapon on the BMP-2S Sarath Infantry fighting vehicle.

5.INSAS rifle






Standard issue weapon of the Indian Army. Replaced the 1A SLR. Folding 1B2 and fixed butt 1B1 variants used. Insas AR with full-auto selector lever along with the burst lever and black polymer furniture also being procured.

6.A7






Indian AKM clone. Distinguished from the AKM by using the polymer furniture of the INSAS instead of wood. Both fixed and folding stock versions used.

7.RIFLE EXCALIBUR 5.56 MM






8.Kalantak Micro Assault Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## acetophenol

9.
AMOGH 5.56mm CARBINE






10.LMG 5.56 mm INSAS (Fixed Butt)






11.Gun Machine 7.62 MM '1B'








12.GUN MACHINE 7.62 mm (MAG) 2A1






13.GUN MACHINE 7.62 mm (MAG) 6A






14.12.7 mm AIR DEFENCE GUN






15.Projector Pyrotechnic Hand, 13mm, 1A






Projector pyrotechnic hand 13mm, 1a is a small pistol from which cartridge signal red, green & white 16mm, 1a are fired. It is very simple in design and easy to operate.

16.
Mortar 51 mm, E 1

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## acetophenol

17.Equipment 81 mm Mortar






18.Equipment 120 mm Mortar






19.81mm LONG RANGE MORTAR






20.23 mm GHASHA AVIATION GUN






21.Equipment 40 mm L70 Gun AAE1






This is a mobile light anti-aircraft weapon to engage and destroy low flying attacks by fighter aircrafts. The chief characteristics are high speed of traverse and elevation with a high rate of fire. These are achieved by incorporating various devices such as electrohydro servo mechanism automatic loader and high velocity ammunition. The rate of fire is 300 rds/minute.

22.Anti Material Rifle VIDHWANSAK






23.Multi Grenade Launcher 40 mm






24.Under Barrel Grenade Launcher 40 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## acetophenol

25.CRN 91 NAVAL GUN






26.AK 630 Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

guess u left trichy assault weapon!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

27.84mm RCL MK-II








Rajaraja Chola said:


> guess u left trichy assault weapon!!!



wait bro,let me catch up!!!!!

28.
84mm RCL MK-III






29.EQUIPMENT 106 mm RCL GUN






30.Equipment 105/37 IFG E1 and 105/37 LFG E2

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

ha ha take ur time mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

31.KAVACH MOD-II CHAFF ROCKET LAUNCHER






The KAVACH MOD-II system is designed to counter the threat of various anti-ship missiles by using chaff decoys. The system provides soft kill defense in a three-layered defense scheme.

32.12 BORE PUMP ACTION GUN






33.Trichy Assault Rifle






for you your highness Rajaraja chola!

34.Konkurs - M :






This is a second generation, semiautomatic, antitank, tube launched, optically tracked, wire guided and aero-dynamically controlled missile.

It is designed to destroy moving and stationary armored targets with Explosives Reactive Armours at a range of 75 to 4000 meters.

Salient Features:
Can be launched either from BMP-II or from ground launcher. Tandem Warhead Simple in operation and immune to Electronic Counter measures High hit and kill probability Portable and Para droppable.
Hermetically sealed ensuring long storage life.

35.Invar:






Invar is weapon fired from the Gun barrel of T 90 Tank. The missile has a semi-automatic control system, tele orienting in the laser beam.
This is high velocity jamming immune missile with tandem warhead designed to defeat explosive reactive armor. Intended to destroy stationary and moving targets with speeds up to 70Km/hr.

36.Torpedo Counter Measure System (C303):






C-303 decoy system is torpedo counter measure system for submarine, effective against any type of LWT (Light Weight Torpedo

37.Counter Measures Dispensing System (CMDS) : 






Counter Measures Dispensing System (CMDS) is state of the art chaff and flare dispensing system. CMDS is an airborne defensive system providing self-protection to the aircraft by passive ECM against radar guided & IR seeking, air & ground launched missiles. Protection to the aircraft is achieved by misguiding the missiles by dispensing of chaff and/or flare payload

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## acetophenol

38.Infra Red Interference Indicator (IRII):






The in house developed equipment is to detect any IR interference in the field of view of launcher prior to firing of the missile.

*BDL has received orders for 985 units from M/s ELOP , Israel,* during Aug 04 and were supplied.

39.Advanced Light Weight Torpedo:

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Tija

^^^^^^^^
Do you have better pic of vidhwansak 50 cal anti-material rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

40.MILAN ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sergi

Tija said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Do you have better pic of vidhwansak 50 cal anti-material rifle.


I too never heard of it. And are you sure it is made in India ???
It looks imported gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Sergi said:


> I too never heard of it. And are you sure it is made in India ???
> It looks imported gun



nope..its indian..BSF is using them..

Vidhwansak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tija

GR!FF!N said:


> nope..its indian..BSF is using them..
> 
> Vidhwansak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



i am fan of it  when i saw this gun in action at 26/11 Mumbai 
One shot & one bloody terrorist down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Killswitch

Indian made small arms and artillery are obsolete, and need to be replaced asap.

The INSAS family is set to be replaced, and the OFB is finally building upgraded Bofors guns with 155/45 barrels and targeting computers plus FCS.

Hopefully within 1-2 years the weapons made by OFB will be modern and capable of meeting the needs of the forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Tija said:


> i am fan of it  when i saw this gun in action at 26/11 Mumbai
> One shot & one bloody terrorist down.


It's anti material rifle bro. It is used against armoured vehicles tanks big guns and sometimes against choppers too. In 26/11 I didn't know any of jackass was taken by sniper. If you have any link please share. What I saw on news at that time was Russian and German snipers

I mean russian and german sniper rifles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

Sergi said:


> It's anti material rifle bro. It is used against armoured vehicles tanks big guns and sometimes against choppers too. In 26/11 I didn't know any of jackass was taken by sniper. If you have any link please share. What I saw on news at that time was Russian and German snipers
> 
> I mean russian and german sniper rifles



anti material gun also used against bunkers and any solid structures..but it is also good against anti armor role..by the way..what he mentioned is maybe an Sniper rifle..but i never heard snipers got any terrorists..but snipers was used in 26/11..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junk

acetophenol said:


> 40.MILAN ATGM



is milan made in india ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## solidstate

whats the update for now drdo guns??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Killswitch said:


> Indian made small arms and artillery are obsolete, and need to be replaced asap.
> 
> *The INSAS family is set to be replaced,* and the OFB is finally building upgraded Bofors guns with 155/45 barrels and targeting computers plus FCS.
> 
> Hopefully within 1-2 years the weapons made by OFB will be modern and capable of meeting the needs of the forces.



Even IA is asking for it. Does it means that it was a failure after all its only around 15 years ago that it was inducted into the forces. On the otherhand US Army is still using M-16 developed in 1950s and Russian Army is happy with AK 74 developed in the 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

junk said:


> is milan made in india ?



yep.license built by Bharat Dynamics Limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

41.SS.11 ATGM /U]






note:the pic is of SS.11 of us army

42. Fagot Launcher Adapted for Milan Equipment (FLAME) &#8211; An indigenous 
launcher for Milan ATGM.






note:the picture is not of indian FLAME.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

43.PDC: Pre-Discharge Chamber











Name: It is called the PDC or Pre-Discharge Chamber. 

Operation: When the bullet passes the gas-outlet on top, some of the gas goes into the gas-pipe on the top of the barrel and pushes the piston back. Now, the bullet travels further forward and part of the remaining expanding gas gets into the PDC under the barrel and expands (and cools down due to Joule-Thompson effect). As the bullet exits the barrel, there is a sudden reduction in pressure at the barrel end and the the gas inside the PDC is sucked out.

Purpose: Reduction of the temperature, and consequently, the flash of the exhaust gas following discharge of the bullet from the barrel; the flash being otherwise extremely noticeable in short barreled firearms.

Patent: Yes. Owned by OFB.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acetophenol

44.Modern Submarchine Gun carbine






45.(1)LAKSHYA






Maximum speed: Mach 0.7
Range: 150 km (93.2 mi)
Service ceiling: 9000 m

46.NISHANT






The DRDO Nishant is an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) developed by India's ADE (Aeronautical Development Establishment) a branch of DRDO for the Indian Armed Forces. The Nishant UAV is primarily tasked with intelligence gathering over enemy territory and also for recon,training, surveillance, target designation, artillery fire correction, damage assessment, ELINT and SIGINT. The UAV has an endurance of 4 h 30 min.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## acetophenol

*47.
125 mm FSAPDS (SOFT CORE) AMMUNITION*

The 125 mm FSAPDS ammunition on acceptance for introduction in services by the Army has been productionised successfully by Ordnance Factory Board. About 75,000 rounds of the state- of-the-art ammunition have been produced and production will continue at a rate of 40,000 rounds peryear, saving annual foreign exchange of Rs 200 crores per year 

Design Aspects

The FSAPDS ammunition has been designed as a two-piece separate loading ammunition, capable of:

Being fired from smooth bore T-72 tank gun
Stowage in tank within the existing space
Loading by auto-loader without affecting the rate of fire
Ballistic performance to conform to the existing T-72 sight graticule pattern
Defeating all NATO targets at a range of 2500

*48.Eocm-Class Laser System *



DRDO has developed a portable dual-role EOCM laser system suitable for both anti-sensor as well as dazzling applications with an operational range of 2.5 km. It is basically a frequency-doubled Q-switched Nd:YAG laser capable of producing dual wavelength output at 1064 nm (IR) and 532 nm (green). While the IR output is used for anti-sensor applications, output in green iDEALly suits dazzling operation. The system comprises a laser head with associated sighting system, an electronics unit, a power pack, and a tripod stand. It has a day/night sighting telescope target acquisition and weighs 30 kg (can be carried by two persons).

Salient Features

Gross pointing : Pan/tilt
Laser firing mode : Manual/auto
Pulse repetition frequency : Single pulse/1 pps
The system has been tested for its efficacy against various optoelectronic sensors including silicon PIN photodiodes and APD (representative of laser range finders and target designators), CCD cameras representative of target acquisition systems) and night vision devices.






*49.Palmtop Green Microchip Laser Module *


These devices can generate beams with extremely high beam quality, single longitudinal mode and ultra short pulse durations. The microchip concept has also been extended to include both high power, Q-switched and electrooptically tunable devices. Such features make them very attractive for many scientific, industrial and defence applications.

DRDO has developed a palmtop green laser module generating 50 mW power @ 532 nm in CW mode. It is based on a diode pumped Nd:YVO4 microchip laser with KTP crystal for intracavity second harmonic generation. The module contains a 500 mW laser diode (808 nm) with integrated driver. A short focal length lens has been employed for focusing the beam inside the monolithic microchip laser.






*50.Hull Mounted Sonar Advanced (HUMSA)*






HUMSA is the enhanced version of the state-of-the-art Hull Mounted Panoramic Sonar designed for the Indian Navy in the nineties. This family of medium range active-cum-passive dual band sonars, optimised for both shallow and deep-water operations has proved its efficacy even in the highly variable tropical waters for more than a decade. HUMSA's advanced signal processing techniques are responsible for its superior performance. The sonar uses multiple transmission modes for short and long-range surveillance. It also provides selective sector illumination to minimize interference in case of multi ship operation. The sonar can be factory-tuned to operate at any frequency. It can be configured for dual or single operator mode and hence can be fitted in ships of various tonnages. A built-in signal simulator enables the performance evaluation before sea going and also provides operator training and confidence building. The sonar can be supplied with wide range of cylindrical transducers to meet the specific requirements

HUMSA NG is a technology upgrade of HUMSA with lower frequency transducers and state-of-the art electronics containing POWER PC processors and SHARC signal processing boards.

*51.30 mm HE Grenade for AGL*






*52.BUND BLASTING DEVICE*






Reduction of a high bank is a critical activity in an opposed crossing across a water obstacle/river/canal/ditch-cum-bund, within the tactical time frame available for launching a suitable bridge to ensure the mobility of mechanised army. Conventionally, the task is accomplished with the help of earth augers or by placing plastic explosive inside the hole and creating breach by initiating it. The method is quite cumbersome, time consuming and exposes the army personnel to the enemy for longer duration. DRDO has designed and developed a man-portable Bund Blasting Device to overcome these problems. The newly developed device is based on the principle of hollow charge and a rocket-assisted high explosive (HE) follow-through projectile.



The system consists of a hollow charge initiation device and the main HE- filled projectile attached to a rocket motor. The hollow charge on initiation creates a deep pilot hole. HE projectile on entering this hole detonates, creating a big crater fulfilling the requirement. To remove/lower the height of bunds, an array of such devices is fired to get the desired result within the shortest possible time.



Follow-through Projectile: A cast aluminium shell has been developed to hold the main bursting charge. A suitable coupling has been made to accommodate the 68 mm arrow rocket motor. The design caters for accommodating the booster and the detonator. It has been developed with a proper MS liner and RDX/TNT explosives in an appropriate ratio to achieve the hole of required diameter and depth.

*53.MULTIMODE GRENADE*






DRDO has developed a general purpose antipersonnel grenade, named Shivalik, for use in offensive and defensive role in the hand mode and for launching from the rifle by using normal ball ammunition. The bullet trap technology used in the grenade eliminates the need of the special ballistite or gas cartridge for launching grenade from the rifle. The state-of-the-art multimode grenade Shivalik thus enhances the fire power of the infantry soldier manifold.Technological Features

Modular Design: Shivalik has three basic modulesfuze, grenade body and launcher tube. The different modules can be assembled or dissembled with ease. It is possible to prime and unprime the grenade any number of times without affecting its efficiency. The fuze assembly forms the basic module. With the explosive filled non-splintering body, it forms an offensive grenade. Addition of fragmenting sleeve transforms it into defensive grenade and the attachment of a launch tube converts it into a rifle grenade.

Multi-Mode Concept: Shivalik is multi-functional depending on the situation. In offensive role, it is used in the final stages of assault from a distance of about 50 m from the line of enemy defence. Being non-splintering type, offensive grenade on detonation stuns the enemy through concussion effect within a radius of about 5 m from the point of burst. In the defensive mode, it is used against the enemy troops in open when our own troops are in defence. The controlled and uniform spread of the fragments from the fragmenting sleeve can incapacitate a human being within a specified radius from the point of burst, but causes no harm to our own troops beyond a certain predetermined distance.

The technology of the prefragmented pellets, embedded in a plastic matrix has been fully established. The main bursting charge is precast pellet (RDX/TNT), the technology for which has been developed indigenously. The bullet trap technology has been incorporated in the launching tube, which enables use of normal ball ammunition for its launch from 5.56 mm INSAS rifle.

Fuze: The fuze has been designed to function on impact with a guarantee of self-destruction due to incorporation of a predetermined delay. The fuze functions at all angles of impact. An additional safety mechanism has been provided by a shutter mechanism blocking the explosive train. A safety lever mechanism has been incorporated to hold the safety pin secured. In rifle grenade lever is secured by a metallic ring which flies back due to set back forces on firing arming the fuze after a safe distance

Sight: A bubble sight has been provided for mounting on the rifle to aid the firer to achieve the desired ranges at different firing angles. The maximum range achieved by the rifle grenade is 200 m in comparison to 120 m presently achieved from M 36 grenade.

The grenade body has been made very light and compact by using special polymers. The shape is more ergonomical. The grenade, besides being paradroppable, can be used in the temperature range of -20 oC to +55 oC and is not affected by rain or humidity conditions. The grenade is maintenance free. The Shivalik grenade is in the final stages of user trials. With its introduction into the Services, it will substantially contribute to the infantrys capabilities in the battlefield and the country will move one step forward towards its mission of self-reliance.

*54.HIGH SPEED LOW DRAG AIRCRAFT BOMBS*

Conventional 1000 lb class of aircraft bombs offer more drag, thereby adversely affecting the operational efficiency of modern high speed aircraft. Keeping this in view, DRDO has designed and developed high speed low drag (HSLD) bombs in 450 kg and 250 kg class suitable for carriage and release by modern aircrafts. These bombs are effective against ground targets like railway yards/bridges, major installations, bunkers, runways and hARDEned targets.

The bomb consists of two major subsystems, namely, bomb body filled with HE and tail unit. Two types of tail units, RetARDEr Tail Unit (RTU) for high speed low level bombing and Ballistic Tail Unit (BTU) for high speed high altitude bombing have been developed for the bomb to be used in different tactical roles.



The HE filling of the bomb is Dentex (RDX/TNT/Aluminium) for achieving maximum blast and fragmentation effect for inflicting maximum damage to the target. The bomb can be carried on various in-service aircraft like, Jaguar, MiG and futuristic combat aircraft of the the IAF. 

The 450 kg HSLD Bomb is already in service and under production at the Ordnance Factories. The 250 kg HSLD Bomb with RTU has been introduced in the Services. BTU has successfully completed flight trials and awaiting introduction into the Services.






*Robotic arm*






A versatile robotic arm with six degrees of freedom has been designed and developed for the ROV. The arm has been designed so as to have the optimal configuration while in folded condition, for stability during steep slope and staircase climbing. The unique geometry of the arm allows it to be extended to reach the roof as well as scan the underbelly of any parked vehicle. The arm is capable of lifting load using detachable grippers. The normal reach of the arm is 2.5 m, which with the help of some special extension elements can reach upto 4 m during exigencies. The components used in the manipulator arm including the motors, gearboxes, and actuators are completely indigenous and are, therefore, easily maintainable. 

Salient Features 
Six degrees of freedom
Five rotary joints and one linear joint
Detachable grippers
2.5 m normal reach extendable upto 4 m
Lifting capacity upto 20 kg
Versatile geometry to extend below vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*56.Artificial Intelligence-Based Geocomputational System*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IBRIS



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Way to go chief, good job, keep posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

IBRIS said:


>


 
Bro,don't forget to number the items!



The_Sidewinder said:


> Way to go chief, good job, keep posting.


 
Sure will sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The HBS Guy

acetophenol said:


> 42. Fagot Launcher Adapted for Milan Equipment (FLAME)  An indigenous
> launcher for Milan ATGM.[/U]



lol @ '*Fagot Launcher*'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

acetophenol said:


> 33.Trichy Assault Rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you your highness Rajaraja chola!



This isn't the Trichy Assault rifle, but a SIG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Sir LurkaLot said:


> This isn't the Trichy Assault rifle, but a SIG.



its too late now.i had my doubts too.

*58.INSAS 5.56 MM BALL AMMN*






Cartridge (INSAS) 5.56mm Ball Ammn is used in antipersonnel role by infantry and is fired from;
a) Semi-automatic INSAS Rifle
b) INSAS LMG

PERFORMANCE CHARACTERISTICS :
(a)	Pressure Average	335 Mpa (Max)
(b)	Mean Velocity from 558 mm Barrel at 25 m from muzzle	890 m/s.
(c)	Consistency (Mean Figure of Merit at 457 m)	16.5 cm or less
(d)	Extreme temperature performance	-53 to +52 deg C

SHELF LIFE :
The shelf life of Ammunition is 18 years .

PACKING :
20 Cartgs. are packed in one Carton and 40 such cartons in one H2A Box, hermetically sealed. One carrier size (6 A/L) contains 4 H2A boxes. 
Box H2A size - 311 x 156 x 194 mm 
Carrier 6 A/L size - 667 x 327 x 205 mm

HAZARD CLASSIFICATION
Compatibility group S
Hazard Division 1.4
Fire fighting classification 4

*58.INSAS 5.56 MM BALL AMMN*






Cartridge (INSAS) 5.56mm Ball Ammn is used in antipersonnel role by infantry and is fired from;
a) Semi-automatic INSAS Rifle
b) INSAS LMG

PERFORMANCE CHARACTERISTICS :
(a)	Pressure Average	335 Mpa (Max)
(b)	Mean Velocity from 558 mm Barrel at 25 m from muzzle	890 m/s.
(c)	Consistency (Mean Figure of Merit at 457 m)	16.5 cm or less
(d)	Extreme temperature performance	-53 to +52 deg C

SHELF LIFE :
The shelf life of Ammunition is 18 years .

PACKING :
20 Cartgs. are packed in one Carton and 40 such cartons in one H2A Box, hermetically sealed. One carrier size (6 A/L) contains 4 H2A boxes. 
Box H2A size - 311 x 156 x 194 mm 
Carrier 6 A/L size - 667 x 327 x 205 mm

HAZARD CLASSIFICATION
Compatibility group S
Hazard Division 1.4
Fire fighting classification 4

*59.
5.56 TRACER AMMUNITION
*






ROLE :
Cartridge (INSAS) 5.56mm Tracer Ammn is used for location of target/ trajectory, incendiary effect and signalling and is fired from; 
a) Semi-automatic INSAS Rifle 
b) INSAS LMG.

*60.
5.56 MM BALL Mk N AMMN (SS 109)*






The Cartridge 5.56 mm Ball Mk N is equivalent to 5.56 mm NATO (SS 109) ammunition and are suitable for 5.56 mm standard weapon for firing, which can use 5.56 mm NATO Ammunition or INSAS Ammunition.

*61.5.56 MM BALL MKM NATO AMMN (TYPE M193)*






*62.CARTRIDGE SA 7.62 mm BALL M-80*






The cartridge SA 7.62 mm Ball M-80 is used in antipersonnel role by infantry and is fired from : 

a) Semi Automatic Rifle 
b) Light machine gun 
c) Medium machine gun

*63.CARTRIDGE SA 7.62 mm TRACER M-62

*






*64.CARTRIDGE SA 7.62 mm Blank L.A.*






The 7.62 mm blank cartridge is used for gunnery training purpose. It is also used for simulated fire, gun salutes, signaling etc.
This cartridge is fired from a Light Machine Gun (LMG) or rifle for training, signaling gun salutes etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*65.CARTRIDGE SA 7.62 mm MARKSMAN
*






ROLE :
The cartridge SA 7.62 mm Ball Marksman is used in antipersonnel role by infantry and is fired from Sniper Rifle PSG - I

*66.7.62 MM A-7 MK-II BALL AMMN*






Cartridge 7.62 mm A-7 MK-II Ball Ammn is used in antipersonnel role by infantry and is fired from Semi-automatic AK 47 Rifle

*67.CARTRIDGE SA 9 mm BALL
*







These cartridges are of rimless type and are used with 9 mm pistol or 9 mm Machine Carbine Sten. This cartridge consists of cartridge case, percussion cap, propellant charge and a bullet. This case is of solid drawn brass. At the base of case, a cap chamber with an anvil and two fire holes are formed. A groove is provided on the case for easy extraction of the fired case. The cap is filled with VH2/E1 composition. The cap is secured in the cap chamber and annulus of cap is lacquered to seal the cap and the cap chamber. The bullet is round nosed and consists of Lead-antimony core in an envelope of gilding metal. The cartridge case is tightly coned on to it.These cartridges are of rimless type and are used with 9 mm pistol or 9 mm Machine Carbine Sten. This cartridge consists of cartridge case, percussion cap, propellant charge and a bullet. This case is of solid drawn brass. At the base of case, a cap chamber with an anvil and two fire holes are formed. A groove is provided on the case for easy extraction of the fired case. The cap is filled with VH2/E1 composition. The cap is secured in the cap chamber and annulus of cap is lacquered to seal the cap and the cap chamber. The bullet is round nosed and consists of Lead-antimony core in an envelope of gilding metal. The cartridge case is tightly coned on to it.

*68.CARTRIDGE SA 9 mm TRACER .840 CAP WITH HOLDER -840

*







These cartgs. are of rimless type. They are generally fired from 9 mm sub calibre adapter 219 as a training device for 84 mm Carl Gustaf. Unlike Cartg. SA 9 mm ball, tracer bullet has a cavity in which tracer and igniter compositions are filled. Masses of these compositions are 0.150 and 0.08 g respectively. On firing, the igniter composition takes flash from propellant and transmits it to tracer composition. Ignition of tracer composition leaves a luminous trail throughout the trajectory of the bullet. Igniter composition gets ignited at a distance from the muzzle end of the weapon. Due to this muzzle of the weapon cannot be detected easily by enemy troops.

*69.
CARTRIDGE SA .303" BALL MK 7Z
*






This is an anti personal ammunition used in Rifle and Bren of .303" Calibre. The ammunition is manufactured to Government of India, Ministry of Defence specification No. IA-902(c) I and Drg No. DD(L)-14000. The maximum fighting range of .303" Rifle is 457 metres (500 yards), whereas in the Vickers Machine Gun it is 2560 metres (2800 yards).
The round consists of a case of Brass (70% copper 30% zinc) Bullet and Propellant. The case has at the base a chamber to accommodate the cap, which contains E1 Cap composition. The Bullet consists of a core of lead alloy covered with gilding metal or cupro nickel. The propellant used is Nitrocellulose 1140. The Bullet is secured in the cartridge case by crimping the mouth of the case, which crimps into the cannelure of the bullet. The Bullet when assembled is required to withstand a pull of force of not less than 60 lbs

*70.CARTRIDGE RIM FIRE .22" BALL
*






The cartridges are of rimmed type. The complete cartridge consists of a cartridge case with rimfire composition, propellant charge and bullet. The rimfire makes thus a cartridge without a percussion cap. It is rimmed out to hold the initiatory composition. The striker of the rimfire rifle is placed eccentric to the axis of the barrel, so that when the rifle is fired, it pinches the rim and thus fires the cartridge. The bullet is made of lead antimony alloy and is unjacketed. The bullet is round nosed and formed with three circumferential grooves.

*71.
CARTG. SA .32" REVOLVER

*







*72.CARTG. SA .32" PISTOL

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*73.
CARTG. SA .455" REVOLVER

*







*74.
CARTG. SA .315"/ 8 MM BALL


*






*75.
CARTG. SA .30" - 06

*






*76.CARTRIDGE SA 12 BORE ANTIRIOT*






The ammunition can be fired from Pump Action / 70mm / 65mm Chamber 12 Bore Gun . It is used for riot control through use of a rubber projectile.

*77.CARTRIDGE SA 12 BORE 65 MM PLASTIC SPECIAL

*






This cartridge can be fired from all types of 12 Bore guns having 65 mm or more chamber length. This is generally used for scaring away of animals, protection of crops and hunting. Smokeless propellant powder and non-corrosive caps are used in the cartridge. Use of hardened lead shots gives a good impact on the target. The body is made of special grade plastic tubes to withstand higher pressures and achieve higher velocity compared to paper cartridges.

*78.CARTRIDGE SA 12.7 mm API and APIT*






GENERAL :

This small arms ammunition is fired from the 12.7mm Anti aircraft maching gun (HCB 12.7mm) which is mounted on commonders cupola T-72 tanks. The design of this ammunition is similar to a small complete round. It includes cartridge case, percussion cap, propellant charge and bullet with spotting and tracer composition.

The cartridge case of the brass is rimless type, formed cap chamber at the base provided with two flash holes and an anvil. The mouth of the case is coned on to the body of the bullet. Percussion cap is Berden type consisting of a brass cap in which is loaded, a cap composition (i.e.FA 956) in form of pellet which is Lead Styphnate based. The propellant charge is made up of Nitrocellulose having multi tubular. 

The bullet is of the composite type and streamlined. It consists of two parts which are contained in outer envelope of gliding metal. The first part consists of steel core which is enclosed in outer lead sleeve. Incase of API and incendiary composition is placed inside the GM envelope before insertion of steel core and lead sleeve assembly. The end position of the envelope is then turned over. Incase of APIT bullet there is an addition tracer capsule at the boat tail end of the bullet. The ammunition is manufactured as per No7E 21.000Ty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*79.
BOMB M.L. 2" MORTAR HE
*






ROLE : 
The 2" HE bomb is used in anti-personnel role and on targets which are immune to small arms fire. It has effective lethal radius of about 7.5 m in all directions from the point of burst

FUNCTION : 
The M.L.2" Mortar Bomb is High-Explosive type and is filled with TNT and is fitted with fuze percussion and D.A. No. 161. On hitting the targets the fuze functions and initiate the Bomb to burst in fragments.

*80.BOMB ML SMOKE 2" MORTAR*







ROLE : 
Bomb 2" Smoke belongs to the family of screening Smoke Ammn used for screening and counter surveillance in combat field. It produces dense opaque white smoke screen in facilitating tactical deployment of troops and screening from enemy fire.

FUNCTION : 
The bomb is fired from a 2" Mortar, smooth bore, muzzle loading infantry weapon. The ammunition is provided with delay element, which functions during the down ward trajectory. Immediately on landing on the ground, it generates dense smoke screen, which lasts for a period of more that 120 sec.

*81.BOMB ML MORTAR 2" ILLG*






ROLE : 
Bomb ML Mortar 2" ILLG is used for night Illumination to a limited area. It provides adequate Illumination to support infantry combats, aerial photography and army movement.

FUNCTION : 
The bomb is fired from a 2" Mortar, smooth bore, muzzle loading infantry weapon. This ILLG bomb is provided with delay so as to achieve the desired height and range before deployment in the air. It provides illumination for a period of 30 secs covering an area of 200 metres radius.

*82.BOMB ML 2" MORTAR SIGNAL SINGLE STAR RED/GREEN*






ROLE : 
Bomb 2" signal Red/Green belong to the family of signaling Ammn, are used extensively by Army, Navy and Air Force and also other civilian organisations for signaling and communication.

FUNCTION : 
Signal bomb is fired from 2" Mortar, smooth bore, muzzle loading infantry weapon. The bomb is provided with night identification system to distinguish Red and Green. Bomb functions at a height of about 180 metres when fired at 850 angle giving bright red/green colour for duration of 10 to 14 secs.

*83.MORTAR BOMB 51 MM HE*






Bomb 51 mm H.E. is fired from 51mm Mortar, having a smooth bore. This bomb is used as an antipersonnel bomb for hitting targets which are beyond the immediate firing range. The bomb body is made out of steel (specification BS 1449 or BS 970)

*84.MORTAR BOMB 51 MM SMOKE 1A*




Bomb 51 mm smoke is an emission type screening smoke Ammn capable of producing effective screen for a period of 2 minutes over wide area. Used for facilitating tactical deployment of troops and screening from enemy fire. Also can be used for target indication.

*85.MORTAR BOMB 51 MM ILLG 1A*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acetophenol

My bad,self delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*82.MORTAR BOMB 51 MM RED/GREEN
*







Bomb 51 mm Red/Green belongs to the family of signaling ammunition, extensively used for communication, locating position etc.

*83.Bomb 81 mm Mortar HE*






*85.BOMB 81 MM MORTAR SMOKE PWP

*






*86.BOMB 81 MM MORTAR ILLUMINATING 2A

*






*87.MORTAR BOMB 120 MM HE*






*88.BOMB 120 MM MORTAR SMOKE PWP*






*89.BOMB MORTAR 120 MM ILLG IA*






*90.81 MM MORTAR TRAINING DEVICES*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*91.120 m m MORTAR TRAINING DEVICES*






*92.
CARTRIDGE 14.5 MM TRAINING AMMUNITION*






*93.
CARTRIDGE SA 14.5 MM BZT AMMUNITION API*






*94.CARTRIDGE 23 MM SCHILKA HE/IT*






*95.
CARTRIDGE 23 mm GHASHA HEI*






*96.30 MM BMP II AMMUNITION HE/T*






*97.CARTRIDGE. 30 MM NAVAL AMMN*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*98.CARTRIDGE 30 MM ADEN GUN PRACTICE MK2Z*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*99.CARTRIDGE 30 MM GHASHA HE / INERT*






*100.CARTRIDGE QF 40 MM L-70 HE*






CeNtUrY!!!!!






self delete

*101.Cartridge AA 40 mm L-70 PFFC*






*102.
84 mm TPT 65

*






*103.
84 mm HE 441B*






This ammunition is fired from Gun 84 mm RCL Carl Gustaf M2 from the shoulder. The cartridge combines some of the characteristics of Rocket and Artillery ammunition in its design. The ammunition is of fixed type and is spin established. This ammunition is intended for use against troops in the open and in slit trenches, machine gun posts soft skinned transport vehicles and similar types of targets. It is fitted with a combined mechanical time and impact fuze.

*104.
84 mm HEAT 651

*







The 84 mm HEAT ammunition is used against all types of armoured fighting vehicles, landing crafts, concrete bunkers and similar types of targets. In addition to its good penetrating power against these targets, the fragments of shell body have a high lethal effect on troops in close proximity to the target.

*105.84 mm ILLUMINATING FFV 545*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*106.
CARTG. 105 mm IFG NORMAL CHARGE*






*107.CARTG. 105 mm IFG SUPER CHARGE*






*108.SHELL 105 mm IFG HE*





IFG HE ammunition is one of the six different types of projectiles fired from the 105 mm Indian field gun. This ammunition is employed to demolish army concentrations, fortifications, bunkers and many other defence installations. This is suitable for use both in the plains as well as mountains.

1*09.SHELL 105 mm IFG HESH*






*110.SHELL 105 mm IFG ILLG*






*111.
SHELL 105 mm IFG BE SMOKE (SCREENING AND COLOUR)*






*112.CARTG. QF 76.2 mm PRACTICE AND HE*







This Ammunition is designed to fight against enemy Aircraft / ships from Warship. It is made in two versions. Cartg. 76.2 mm HE Fuzed with variable time fuze for combat purpose and Cartg. 76.2 mm Practice used for practice purpose.

*113.CARTRIDGE 76.2 mm PFHE*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*114.CARTRIDGE 105 mm FSAPDS/T*






*115.
CARTRIDGE 105 mm TANK HESH*






*116.CARTRIDGE QF 105 MM APDS/T*






*117.ROUND 106 mm RCL HEAT*






This ammunition is fired from 106 mm. RCL Gun mounted on a Jeep against Tanks. The cartridge combines some of the characteristics of Rocket and Artillery ammunition in its design. This ammunition functions on the principle of shaped charge.

*118.SHELL 73 mm HE*




highly sophisticated ammunition mainly for anti-personnel role, used in smooth bore Gun mounted on Infantry Combat Vehicle BMP-I. It is designed to function on direct impact as well as by graze action..

*119.SHELL 73mm HEAT

*






*120.
MAIN BATTLE TANK AMMUNITION 120 mm HESH*






Use of MBT Ammunition of 120 mm Calibre became inescapable in the modern warfare and is the answer to counter attack the enemy. The combustible cartridge Cases/Primers have been introduced in order to derive optimum performance advantages as compared to brass cartridge cases at high chamber pressure.

Three versions are available
a) FSAPDS
b) Proof shot representing FSAPDS
c) HESH

*121.
MAIN BATTLE TANK AMMUNITION 120 MM FSAPDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*122.SHELL 125 mm HE*






*123.125 mm HEAT*






124.CARTG. 125 mm FSAPDS







*125.
Shell 130 mm HE*






*126.CARTRIDGE FVC/RVC FOR 130 mm HE*






*127.155 mm Shell HE 107

*






*128.155 mm SHELL HE M/77B*






*129.
155 mm SHELL HEER

*






It is a high explosive extended range (HEER) Shell. The shell comprises of a forged and machined special steel body. The body possesses optimised geometry to improve the ballistic co-efficient (Reduced drag). The rear of the body is externally threaded to receive the Base Bleed unit (BBU). The BBU reduces the drag and gives additional thrust to carry the shell further. The nose of the shell body is provided with top screw which is threaded to receive the fuze or a plug with carrying &#8216;T&#8217; handle while in storage. A plain copper Alloy driving band on the body of the shell is provided to give a gyratory force which ensures the stability of the shell in the trajectory. The driving band also acts as a gas check preventing movement of hot gases past the shell. The shell body is filled with high quality TNT. The top screw contains initiator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*130.155 mm SMOKE SHELL FFV 007 ER (24KM)*






*131.SHELL 155 mm HE*






*132.SHELL 155 ILLUMINATING (ERFB)*






DESCRIPTION :
The payload is an illuminating candle attached to a parachute. Because this cannot be successfully ejected directly from the shell due to the high spin and velocity which still occur at the moment of deployment, this payload is contained within a steel canister with its own delayed ejection charge. When the canister is ejected, the delay ignites and simultaneously a drogue parachute deploys and anti-rotation fins open on the canister, drastically reducing velocity and rotation of the canister before the flare and parachute are ejected from it.

APPLICATION :
Since it has a low rate of descent, the candle continues to give good ground illumination over a wide area during its total burning time. This could facilitate redeployment of own forces but is more likely to be used for surveillance of enemy movement which might otherwise go undetected in darkness.

*133.SHELL 155 SCREENING SMOKE BE M2A2*






*134.155-mm HE-ERFB BB*






*135.CARTG. 125 MM FSAPDS /T 
( Mk 1)*






*136.155-mm HE-ER (High-Explosive Extended-Range) base-bleed projectile*






The 155-mm HE-ER (High-Explosive Extended-Range) base-bleed projectile is operated primarily for blast and fragmentation against infantry troops and soft materiel targets.

This projectile can be fired from 39, 45, 52 -calibre 155-mm artillery guns using all types of propelling charges. The increased range is achieved by using a low-drag aerodynamic shape coupled with base bleed technology. 
The projectile contains 12 kilograms of TNT in a thin-walled, high-strength, high-fragmentation steel- alloy body.

It has a deep-cavity fuze design that accepts Point-Detonating (PD) or proximity (VT) fuzes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Deterrent

Try posting more pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

AhaseebA said:


> Try posting more pictures!



sure will.but these are boring stuff.the best part is yet to come!

*137.RED *** SIGHT*







Red *** Sight is designed for installation on weapons (for small arms such as INSAS 5.56 mm Rifles, 40mm MGL & LMG.). Sight is developed for Civilian, Military & Law enforcement Applications . The sight is designed with &#8220;Both eyes open&#8221; method of sighting







*138.
LASER AIMING AID "INSA-LAKSHYA" FOR RIFLE*







"INSA-LAKSHYA" is a Laser Aiming Device for Indian Small arms that aids infantry soldiers in close combat battle during day light and night/twilight conditions, when the target is not clearly visible making it diffiecult for the soldier to aim the target through conventional iron sight of the weapon. 

When an infantry soldier is equipped with such Laser Aiming Aid (fitted on the small arms) hit accuracy and reaction time are improved. Moreover, it offers a distinct psychological advantage.






*139.MISSILE SIGHT 9sh 119M1 FOR BMP-II*






*140.ANTI AIRCRAFT SIGHT IP3-3 FOR BMP-II*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*141.
THERMAL SIGHT TI for T - 72 (Commander)*






Range	Vehicle	Men
Detection	6.0 Km	2.0 Km
Recognition	2.0 Km	1.5 Km
Identification	1.9 Km	-







*142.THERMAL SIGHT TI-ESSA FOR T-90S
*






The gunner and commander in a tank T-90S have been provided with night vision device ESSA based on principal of thermal imaging which can be used to search, detect and identify targets by day and night under normal and adverse conditions and engage them effectively using main gun and coaxial MG. The sight can be used to detect and identify targets having temperature difference of upto 2°C and engage them upto 4000 m using unguided and guided projectiles and coaxial MG. The mirror of the system being stabilised both in azimuth and elevation and being integrated with the FCS of the tank, a high deg. of accuracy and consistency is obtained using the sight while engaging both static and moving targets.

*143.
COMMANDER SIGHT TKN-4S FOR T90 S*











*144. GUNNER SIGHT IG46 FOR T-90*






Sight 1G46 has been designed for the gunner to bring down accurate and consistent aimed fire on both hard and soft targets by day using main gun 2MGM and Coaxial MG PKTM from stationary position and on the move, both on stationary and moving targets. The sight has also been* integrated with the guided missile system 9K 119 *to facilitate launch and guidance of the missile using same sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acetophenol

*145.GUNNER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR BMP-II*











*146.
GUNNER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR T-72*











*147.DRIVER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR T-90 S*






DISHA BHISHM is a state of the art Passive Night Vision Device for Tank T-90S. The device used custom made 18mm High Performance Super Gen Image Intensifier Tube with salient features.

DISHA BHISHM finds potential use in AFVs, Technical Support Vehicles, AD artillery vehicles and Tanks. DISHA BHISHM can also be mounted in vehicles utilized for para-military.

DISHA BHISHM is a Binocular, Wide Angle Viewing system provided with two independent viwing channels - each with an Objective Lens, an Eye-Piece and an Image Intensifier Tube. The two independent channels are collimated for stereoscopic vision to provide depth perception.

The Passive Night Vision provides the Driver with a direct and bright vision of a road or terrain in front of him in Star Light conditions. The sight also functions for general surveillance while driving the vehicle.

*148.DRIVER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR BMP-II*






*149.
DRIVER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR TANK T-72MI*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*150.COMMANDER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR T-72/BMP-II*











150 not out!!!!!







*151.
LASER RANGE FINDER TPD-K1 FOR T-72*






*152.
SIGHT BORE MUZZLE AFV-125 MM CASED*






*153.PERISCOPIC AIMING CIRCLE (PAB-2M)*






*154.
Collimator K-1

*







Collimator K-1 is used as a close aiming point in conjunction with Panoramic Telescope PG-1 for indirect laying with EQPT 130 mm Gun M46 or 122 mm HOW D-30 of USSR origin. It is mounted on tripod K-1 in field conditions. 

The Gun Collimator uses natural light when operating in day time and electrical lighting for operating at night or in conditions of poor visibility. The storage battery is used for illuminating the reticle of Collimator and for which an illuminating Set LUCH-C-71M is provided with a set of FCIs. A metal box is provided to house the Collimator with its accessories.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## k&#7779;am&#257;

wow, I had noo f00king idea about indian defense products. Now I really wanna see these things in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

k&#7779;am&#257;;3361586 said:


> wow, I had noo f00king idea about indian defense products. Now I really wanna see these things in action.



^^^these are already in srvice!

*155.
Collimator Infinity Aiming Reference 102A*






Collimator Infinity Aiming Reference 102A is used as a close aiming point in conjunction with Sight Dial 104A for indirect laying with EQPT 105/37 E1 & E2. It is mounted on Tripod Fire Control Instrument No 17A MK-2 (M.1). 

The Collimator uses natural light when operating in day time and a lamp attachment for operation at night or in condition of poor visibility is also provided. Container Cell 1A is used for illuminating the graticule/reticle of the Colliminator. The spirit level is provided with TFS for night viewing. A metal box is provided to house the Collimator with its accessories.

*156.Range Finder Cased 13 E*




The Range Finder 13E is a coincidence type range finder consisting of two telescopic systems mounted on a common frame and having a common eyepiece in the middle of the frame. It is so designed that on directing the instrument towards a distant object, two images of the same object are seen separately when observed through the common eye-piece. The right telescope forms an upright image in the lower field while the left system forms an inverted 'mirror' image in the upper field of the instrument. The two fields, upper and lower, are separated by a very fine line, called the halving line or dividing line. The image in the lower field is moving while the image in the upper field remains stationery. When the image in the lower field is moved and brought in coincidence with the upper inverted image simultaneously range scale also moves against a pointer to show range in metres.

*157.Sight 51 mm Mortar 102A*











*158.Sight Dial 104A with Mount*







Sight dial 104A is a panoramic sight used with equipment 105/37 Fd Gun E1 for indirect laying. Provided with a mount, it is used in conjunction with a collimator for infinity aiming reference. Collimator 102A is used with Sight Dial 104A for reference purposes to lay the gun for indirect firing. The dial scales and bubbles have been provided with self-luminous coating and other tritium fillings for ease of work at night.

*159.
Telescopic Sight 557 B14 for 84 mm RL Mark-III*












*160.HR Binocular 8X30 R*







A tough, compact binocular that offers optimal combination of magnification and field of view. The excellent resolution, contrast, colour rendering and image brightness of this binocular makes it ideally suited for long range surveillance requirements of the Military & Police forces.

The external surface of the binocular body is non-reflective and is totally enveloped by a protective, non-slip, anti-glare armoring. The covering serves to protect the binocular from bumps, shocks and abrasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*161.BINOCULAR 8 X 30*






*162.DRIVER'S PASSIVE NIGHT PERISCOPE FOR T-55 TANK*






*163.
TELESCOPIC SIGHT FOR 14.5/20 MM AMR*











*164.
OPTICAL SIGHT FOR AGS-30 AUTOMATIC GRENADE LAUNCHER SYSTEM*











*165.
PASSIVE NIGHT SIGHT FOR AK-47*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EzioAltaïr

The optical devices section in the site is great ain't it? 

The only one I don't like though is the 5.56 mm rifle telescopic sight, looks a bit weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*166.
TELESCOPIC SIGHT (M-1) FOR 84 mm RCL*






*167.
DAYLIGHT TELESCOPIC SIGHT 6X FOR SNIPER RIFLE*







Day light telescope sight for sniper rifle is a compact lightweight instrument and is designed and developed for providing an enhanced anti-personnel firing capacity of the sniper rifle.Suitable Mounting system & aiming graticule will be provided for any rifel or LMG given the required ballistic data.






*168.
TELESCOPE SIGHTING 5.56 mm LMG (INSAS)*











*169.
DAYLIGHT TELESCOPIC SIGHT FOR 5.56 mm RIFLE (INSAS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*170.PERISCOPE BATTERY COMMAND BINO 20 X 70*





A high power observation instrument used by infantry

*171.
PASSIVE NIGHT SIGHT FOR 84 mm CARL GUSTAF RCL*







Passive Night Sight for 84 mm Carl Gustaf Gun is a compact and lightweight device for accurate aiming of antitank gun. The sight is equipped with a suitable bracket for mounting on the weapon.







*172.
PASSIVE NIGHT SIGHT FOR RIFLE AND LMG*











*173.
PASSIVE NIGHT VISION MONOCULAR*






*174.PASSIVE NIGHT VISION BINOCULAR (LIGHT WEIGHT)*






This binocular is compact and designed with IInd Gen / Super Gen image intensifier tube for hand held viewing. It is used for surveillance, patrolling and commando operations during night.s

*175.
Bino Night Vision Passive Cased 101A*






Offers high-resolution image intensified night vision. This rugged water resistant binocular is designed for hand held operation. It is an excellent instrument for medium to long range viewing in the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*176.Passive Night Vision Goggles 102A*






Passive Night Vision Goggles (PNVG) 102A offers vision with a 18 mm IInd Gen/Super Gen image intensifier tube to be used for recce, surveillance, map reading etc. It has an IR emitter for map reading and short distance viewing. PNVG can be mounted on a facemask for hands free operation and can be quickly detached when required.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DARKY

acetophenol said:


> *150.COMMANDER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR T-72/BMP-II*



The tank in the picture is T-80UD of Pak army.

Make correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

DARKY said:


> The tank in the picture is T-80UD of Pak army.
> 
> Make correction.



thanks bro.i picked it via a random google images search! but its too late to be corrected now:-(O

*177.SIGHT UNIT CASED 102 B*







Used with 120mm Brandt Mortar, 81mm mortar, 7.62 mm (MAG) Machine Gun and Gun Machine 0.5" for indirect & direct firing.

*178.
COMPASS PRISMATIC LIQUID MK-3A*







A liquid filled compass for direction-finding during day or night. Can be used in land or in sea, by architects or engineers, defence forces or yatchmen, forestors or geologists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*179.Kartik BLT*

Kartik is an armoured vehicle-launched bridge (AVLB) designed and developed by CVRDE and Research and Development Establishment, Pune. It is a second generation Indian Bridge Layer Tank (BLT), first introduced in 1989.

The bridge is folded for carriage and scissored out for usage and is deployed and recovered from the front of the vehicle. The 20 metres (66 ft) long 'KARTIK' 60 Military Load Class (MLC) bridge is 4 m wide thus one of the widest tank bridges in the world.The bridge can accommodate two-lanes traffic of jeeps and one lane traffic of 3 tonners, t-72s and BMPs. It is compact for transportation and fits in a space of 10.5 m length, 3.5 m width and 3.96 m height. To keep it light, RDE-40 Al alloy along with innovative geometry have been used . The use of high pressure hydraulic drives and actuators instead of electro-chemical drives give advantage of reduced weight. The high pressure hydraulic system gives the muscle power to lift the bridge in the folded climbing gradients or descending slopes.
The basic vehicle is powered by indigenously manufactured 6-cylinder, opposed piston, vertical in line, water cooled, two stroke CI engine with uni-flow scavenging coupled to a semiautomatic transmission with 6 forward and 2 reverse speed . suspension is provided by trailing arm type torsion bar with all road wheel stations the vehicle also has secondary torsion bars and double acting telescope shock absorbers in the two front and rear stations. Low ground pressure, adequate power-to-weight ratio improved suspension and final drive result in good mobility of the vehicle

Air Defense Machine Gun is provided for effective ground and anti aircraft role. Blt crew has been provided with their personal weapons for self protection.






^^^^karthik BLT will hod even an Arjun MBT!

*180.
Amphibious Floating Bridge*

This 42 tonne mammoth is the Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS) developed by the R&DE (Engineers) branch of DRDO, for the ferry of traffic across large and deep water obstacles. The 10m x 3.6m x 4m vehicle can covert to a fully decked bridge configuration of length 28.4 metres, in 9 minutes. Two more vehicles can be joined in tandem to form a floating bridge of length 105m, in 30 minutes. The bridge superstructure is integrated with floats (shown inflated) to provide stability and additional buoyancy. The vehicle has a maximum speed of 55 km/h on road, 40 km/h cross country and an aquatic mobility of 2.7 m/sec with twin pump jets. The vehicle is also capable of retracting it's wheels for use as a grounded bridge/ramp for high banks. This photograph was taken at the 2005 Republic Day Parade.






Max load of 70 tonnes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*181.Sarvatra Bridging System*

Sarvatra Bridging System
SARVATRA is a multi &#8211; span scissor launched fully fabricated bridging system which is carried on a TATRA vehicle and is used to cross the obstacles during advance of tank columns.
The equipment consists of a bridge superstructure, launching mechanism, hydraulic actuators and piers which are mounted on the carrier vehicle. The pier system forms the bottom support for the superstructure when launched.
Special feature of this bridge is the fully fabricated structure, efficient steering with twin cabin (front and rear) control, low weight combined with high strength and load carrying capacity, short launching time (One Set consisting of 5 bridges can be launched in 150 min.), can be launched up to 75m obstacles and easy transportation.











The Sarvatra truck-mounted bridging system during developmental trials by DRDO and the Indian Army. The bridge can be placed over water and land obstacles to provide 75 meters of bridge-length for battle tanks, supply convoys and troops. The system is designed to take the weight of the Arjun MBT, by far the heaviest vehicle in the Army's inventory. The Sarvatra is presently in service with the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*182.
The T-72 BLT*

The T-72 Bridge Layer Tank is designed & developed by CVRDE and R&DE (Engineers) and is one of the world's most advanced bridging systems fitted on a medium tank. It has the option to carry a 20-metre MLC 60 scissors bridge or a 22-metre 70 MLC scissors bridge. As per the 2002-03 report published by the Ministry of Defence, the first limited series production order of 12 vehicles was placed by the Indian Army and six vehicles were ready for delivery.







The T-72 Bridge Layer Tank heaves up its huge scissor bridge to be laid over a dry, un-passable stream. This is the fastest crossing expedient for mechanised forces.






*183.CEASE*

EASE - The Canal Embankment ASsault Equipment (CEASE) is a special type of bridging system developed by the Research & Development Establishment (Engineers) (R&DE(Engrs)), Pune. It is suitable for high bank canals up to 4.5m. as encountered in India's western borders. As of 1998 user assisted technical evaluation of the system has been completed successfully. Six tracked vehicles of CEASE has been developed as variants of Vijayanta.

*184.Armoured Engineer Reconnaissance Vehicle*

The Armoured Engineer Reconnaissance Vehicle (AERV) is an Indian military engineering vehicle developed by Vehicle Research and Development Establishment, Ahmednagar jointly with Research and Development Establishment, Pune, in coordination with C-TEC, as per the QRs of the Indian Army for enabling the combat engineers to conduct recce operations. It is manufactured by Ordnance Factory Medak.






*185.
The Arjun BLT*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*186.Battlefield Surveillance Radar
*

BFSR-SR is a state-of-the-art lightweight, man- portable battery-powered electronic short range battlefield surveillance radar developed by the DRDO to provide* all- weather surveillance* against intrusion. The radar is capable of searching a specified sector and performing track while scanning for multiple targets. The radar detects, tracks, and aids in classifying the moving targets. The entire radar system is carried by two soldiers and operated on a tripod. The radar is compact and weighs about *27 kg *(packed in two modules; each weighing not more than 15 kg) and can be set up within six minute to match the speed and requirements of the users.

The radar has sophisticated built-in software algorithms to detect, track, and classify targets like crawling man, group of walking men, light and combat vehicles, and low flying helicopters. It also has a built-in interface for automatic transfer of target data to remote locations and capability of integration with imaging sensors. The radar is amenable for mast-mounted role on any light vehicle. The BFSR-SR is a potential sensor for the paramilitary forces besides Army. It also has the potential to be us
ed for perimeter e-surveillance of large industrial units, defence installations, and civilian infrastructures like airports.






Used by India,Indonesia,Mozambique and sudan

*187.EOCM-Class Laser System *







DRDO has developed a portable dual-role EOCM laser system suitable for both anti-sensor as well as dazzling applications with an operational range of 2.5 km. It is basically a frequency-doubled Q-switched Nd:YAG laser capable of producing dual wavelength output at 1064 nm (IR) and 532 nm (green). While the IR output is used for *anti-sensor applications*, output in green ideally suits dazzling operation. The system comprises a laser head with associated sighting system, an electronics unit, a power pack, and a tripod stand. It has a day/night sighting telescope target acquisition and weighs 30 kg (can be carried by two persons).

*188.Central Acquisition Radar (3D-CAR)*

The Central Acquisition Radar (3D-CAR) is a 3D radar developed by DRDO for use with Akash SAM capable of tracking *150 targets*.

Range	180 km (110 mi)
Altitude	18 kilometres (11 mi)






Medium range 3D surveillance
S band operation
Surveillance Range up to 180 km
Covers elevation of up to 18 km in height
High altitude deployability
Deployment in less than 20 minutes
150 Targets in TWS
Array of ECCM features
Integrated IFF
Capable of detecting low altitude targets, and supersonic aircraft flying at up to Mach 3
Frequency agility and jammer analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*189.Revathi *

Three-D Surveillance Radar System, Revathi: It is medium range 3D surveillance radar to be fitted in ASW Corvette class of ships to detect air and sea surface targets. The radar is based on proven 3 Dimensional-Central Acquisition Radar (3D-CAR) technologies. Basic objective is to realise a production ready 3dimensional radar meeting Naval requirements. The system is realized through tri-partite agreement involving Bharat Electronics Limited as the production agency, Larsen & Toubro for antenna stabilisation and other mechanical subsystems and DRDO as designer and system integrator.

*190.Weapon Locating Radar *

The BEL Weapon Locating Radar (WLR) is a mobile artillery locating Phased array radar developed by India. This counter-battery radar is designed to detect and track incoming artillery and rocket fire to determine the point of origin for Counter-battery fire.

The WLR has been jointly developed by DRDO's Bangalore based laboratory, LRDE and the Government owned Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL). The sub-systems have been fabricated by BEL based on the DRDO designs and delivered to LRDE for integration

Performance

* Range:
o >81 mm Mortars: 2&#8211;20 km
o >105 mm Guns: 2&#8211;30 km
o Unguided Rockets: 4&#8211;40 km
* Elevation Coverage: -5 to 75o
* Azimuth Coverage: +/- 45o mean settable bearing
* Slewability: +/- 135o within 30 seconds.
* Targets Tracking: 7 simultaneously (maximum)
* Firing angles: Both High & Low
* Aspect Angles: 0-180o

Technical Specifications

* Instrumented Range: 50 km
* Frequency Band: C band
* Probability of:
o Detection: 0.9
o False Alarm: 10&#8722;6
* Weapon Locations: 99 stored (maximum)
* Digital Map Storage: 100 x 100 km

Environmental Specifications

* Operating temperature: -20 to +55oC
* Storage Temperature: -40 to +70oC
* Damp Heat: 95% RH at 40oC
* Operational Altitude: Up to 16,000 feet (4,900 m)





*191.Sangraha *

Sangraha is a joint electronic warfare programme of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and the Indian Navy. The system comprises a family of electronic warfare suites, such as Ajanta and Ellora, for use on different naval platforms capable of intercepting, detecting, and classifying pulsed, carrier wave, pulse repetition frequency agile, frequency agile and chirp radars. The systems employ a modular approach facilitating deployment on various platforms like helicopters, vehicles, and small ships. Certain platforms, apart from ESM (electronic support measures), have ECM (electronic countermeasure) capabilities. Advanced technologies like multiple-beam phased array jammers are employed in the system for simultaneous handling of multiple threats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*192.Samyukta *

SAMYUKTA is a joint DRDO and Army integrated EW programme. This programme, which is software and integration intensive, is meant to develop an indigenous production base for futuristic integrated EW systems. It has communication & non-communication segments and the whole system is meant for mobile, tactical battlefield use. The system comprising of about 140 entities has the capabilities for surveillance, interception, monitoring, analysis, recording, location fixing and jamming of all communicatiion and radar signals (from HF to MMW band).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## acetophenol

*193.Shishumar-class submarine*

The Shishumar class vessels are diesel-electric submarines, currently in active service with the Indian Navy.
These submarines are a lengthier and heavier Indian variant[1] of the Type 209 submarines developed by the German yard Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) under the internal designation Type 1500.
The first two vessels were built by HDW at Kiel, while the remainder were built at Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL), Mumbai under a technology transfer agreement. The ships were commissioned between 1986 and 1994.
These submarines have a displacement of 1660 tons when surfaced, a speed of 22 knots (41 km/h), and a complement of 40 including eight officers.

Armament:	&#8226; 14 × AEG-SUT Mod-1 wire-guided active/passive homing torpedoes
&#8226; 24 × external strap-on mines

No:4





*195.Delhi-class destroyer*






The Delhi class destroyers are guided-missile destroyers of the Indian Navy. Three ships of this class are in active service

Armament:	16 x Kh-35 Switchblade (SS-N-25) SSM(4 x quadruple KT-184 launchers)
32 x Barak 1(4 x 8 cell VLS units)
2 x Shtil SAM systems
1 x 100 mm AK-100 gun
2 x 30 mm AK-630 gatling guns
2 x RBU-6000 213mm Anti-submarine mortar arrays
5 x 10-21 inch torpedo tubes
Aircraft carried:	2 x Sea King helicopters

No:3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*196.Shivalik-class frigate*

The Shivalik class frigates or Project 17 class frigates are multi-role frigates with stealth features built for the Indian Navy. They are the first warships being built in India with such features.

Armament:	
[8]
Guns
1 × 3.0-inch Otobreda, naval gun
Anti-ship missiles
8 × VLS launched Klub, anti-ship cruise missiles
or
8 × VLS launched BrahMos, anti-ship cruise missiles
Anti-submarine warfare
2 × 2 DTA-53-956 torpedo launchers
2 × RBU-6000 (RPK-8)rocket launchers
Anti-air missiles
Shtil-1 missile system, with 24 short to medium range (30 km) missiles
Close-in weapon systems (CIWS)
Barak SAM-launcher CIWS
2 × AK-630CIWS
Aircraft carried:	2 × HAL Dhruv or Sea King Mk. 42B helicopters.






No:3

*197.Brahmaputra-class frigate*

The Brahmaputra class frigates (Type 16A or Project 16A) are guided-missile frigates of the Indian Navy, designed and built in India. They are an enhancement of the Godavari class, with a displacement of 3850 tons and a length of 126 metres. Although of similar hull and dimension, internally, the Brahmaputra and Godavari classes have different configurations, armaments and capabilities. 3 ships of this class serve in the Indian Navy.

Armament:	16 x Kh-35 (SS-N-25) SSM (4 x quadruple KT-184 launchers)
24 x Barak SAM (3 x 8 cell VLS units)
1 x OTO Melara 76 mm gun
4 x AK-630 6-barreled 30 mm gatling gun
2 x RBU-6000 213 mm anti-submarine rocket launcher
2 x triple ILAS 3 324 mm torpedo tubes (Whitehead A244S anti-submarine torpedoes)
Aircraft carried:	2 Sea King or HAL Chetak






No:3

*198.Godavari-class frigate*

The Godavari class frigates (formerly, Type 16 or Project 16 frigates) are guided-missile frigates of the Indian Navy. The Godavari class was the first significant indigenous warship design and development initiative of the Indian Navy. Its design is a modification of the Nilgiri class frigate with a focus on indigenous content of 72%, a larger hull and updated armaments.

Armament:	4 × SS-N-2D Styx AShM
24 x Barak SAM (3 x 8 cell VLS units)
1 x AK-725 twin-barreled 57 mm gun
4 x AK-630 6-barreled 30 mm gatling
2 × triple 324 mm (12.8 in) tubes (Whitehead A 244S or Indian NST 58 torpedoes)
Aircraft carried:	2 × Sea King, HAL Dhruv or HAL Chetak helicopters






No:3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*199.Nilgiri-class frigate*

The Nilgiri class frigates are updated versions of the Leander class, designed and built for the Indian Navy by Mazagon Dock Limited in Mumbai. Six ships were built between 1972-81. Vessels of the class formed the 14th Frigate Squadron. The lead ship INS Nilgiri was the first major warship to be built in India in collaboration with Yarrow Shipbuilders of the United Kingdom

Armament:	2 x MK.6 Vickers 115mm guns
2 x AK-630 6-barreled 30 mm gatling guns
2 x Oerlikon 20mm guns
2 x triple ILAS 3 324 mm torpedo tubes with Whitehead A244S or the Indian NST-58 torpedoes
Aircraft carried:	1 Westland Sea King or HAL Chetak






No:6
Active:1

*200.Kora-class corvette*

Kora Class corvettes are 1350-ton guided-missile corvettes, in active service with the Indian Navy.[1] Four vessels were built at Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) and outfitted at Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL).
Their primary role is as surface combatants, armed with four quad-launchers for 3M-24 anti-ship missiles (Russian: Kh-35 Uran, NATO: SS-N-25 Switchblade).[2] They are powered by two diesel engines.[3] A HAL Chetak or HAL Dhruv helicopter can operate from the vessel.

Armament:	Guns and missiles:
16 x Kh-35 (SS-N-25) SSM (4 x quad KT-184 launchers)
1 × 76mm gun (AK-176 or Otobreda 76 mm)
2 x 30mm AK-630 CIWS
Igla-1E SAM
Aircraft carried:	1 HAL Dhruv or HAL Chetak

No:4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

@Rocky rock @AUz :this thread isn't anywhere near complete,but it will give u an idea of India's achievements. I am quoting you here because of your replies in another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1ndy

Jaguars, Su30MKI, Tejas, Dhruv, LCH, Mig21, Risat-1&2, Akash Sam, BMD(AAD, PAD)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-DUCT

*201.DRDO EMB-145I AEW&CS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

acetophenol said:


> @Rocky rock @AUz :this thread isn't anywhere near complete,but it will give u an idea of India's achievements. I am quoting you here because of your replies in another thread.



As far as I know, Pakistani defense Industry is larger than indian one..

Our projects like JF-17 Thunders, Al Khalids, Missile Program etc were/are more successful than your counterparts like Tejas, Arjuns etc...

Leaving aside JF-17 vs Tejas thingy, on project level, Tejas is a failure b/c it doesn't add anything new to IAF..JF-17 Thunder adds new power-package to PAF..hence a more successful project...

Anyways, two countries have different visions of shaping their defence..and hence their respective defence industries are geared for different challenges..

indian ship building capacity is better than Pak's though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

AUz said:


> As far as I know, ..



Not surprising, because you dont know anything, and anything you do THINK you know is wrong anyways...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Ayush

AUz said:


> As far as I know, Pakistani defense Industry is larger than indian one..
> 
> Our projects like JF-17 Thunders, Al Khalids, Missile Program etc were/are more successful than your counterparts like Tejas, Arjuns etc...
> 
> Leaving aside JF-17 vs Tejas thingy, on project level, Tejas is a failure b/c it doesn't add anything new to IAF..JF-17 Thunder adds new power-package to PAF..hence a more successful project...
> 
> Anyways, two countries have different visions of shaping their defence..and hence their respective defence industries are geared for different challenges..
> 
> indian ship building capacity is better than Pak's though..



then u dont know nothing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1ndy

AUz said:


> As far as I know, Pakistani defense Industry is larger than indian one..
> 
> Our projects like JF-17 Thunders, Al Khalids, Missile Program etc were/are more successful than your counterparts like Tejas, Arjuns etc...
> 
> Leaving aside JF-17 vs Tejas thingy, on project level, Tejas is a failure b/c it doesn't add anything new to IAF..JF-17 Thunder adds new power-package to PAF..hence a more successful project...
> 
> Anyways, two countries have different visions of shaping their defence..and hence their respective defence industries are geared for different challenges..
> 
> indian ship building capacity is better than Pak's though..



Jf17 program is similar to Su30MKI LCA program is a whole different thing. Even Su30MKI is more Indian than Jf17 is Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

AUz said:


> As far as I know, Pakistani defense Industry is larger than indian one..
> 
> Our projects like JF-17 Thunders, Al Khalids, Missile Program etc were/are more successful than your counterparts like Tejas, Arjuns etc...
> 
> Leaving aside JF-17 vs Tejas thingy, on project level, Tejas is a failure b/c it doesn't add anything new to IAF..JF-17 Thunder adds new power-package to PAF..hence a more successful project...
> 
> Anyways, two countries have different visions of shaping their defence..and hence their respective defence industries are geared for different challenges..
> 
> indian ship building capacity is better than Pak's though..



If you want to compare your Jf 17 with an equivalent Indian project,do it with su 30mki,as both are joint ventures. When you have your own aircraft project ,compare it with Indian. It would be extremely wrong to assume Indian defence industry is smaller than Pakistan's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sergi

@acetophenol :This is a nice thread. you will end up spoiling this thread. Don't quote trolls for their understanding problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

AUz said:


> Our projects like JF-17 Thunders, Al Khalids, Missile Program etc were/are more successful than your counterparts like Tejas, Arjuns etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## assassin123

AUz said:


> As far as I know, Pakistani defense Industry is larger than indian one..



then prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptltejas

*@acetophenol*

one of the best ever thread. Its required lots power to give that much details. and Informative threads are always fruitful rather troll threads. well heartly thnx. (heartly is gujju english so dont mind not hearty)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Sergi said:


> @acetophenol :This is a nice thread. you will end up spoiling this thread. Don't quote trolls for their understanding problems.



Yeah,i shouldn't have done that!



ptltejas said:


> *@acetophenol*
> 
> one of the best ever thread. Its required lots power to give that much details. and Informative threads are always fruitful rather troll threads. well heartly thnx. (heartly is gujju english so dont mind not hearty)



You are welcome bro!


----------



## Abingdonboy

F-INSAS related equipment shown at AERO INDIA 2013:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*202.
EQUIPMENT CARGO AERIAL DELIVERY PARACHUTE SUPPLY DROPPING 8.5 M*







This Parachute is used for dropping supplies and loads ranging from 135 to 160 kg from Aircraft flying at 305m height with a speed of 120 to 150 knots.

*203.HEAVY DROP SYSTEM P-7*






Heavy Drop system P-7 is a platform system. The system is for dropping Jeeps & heavy vehicles etc. from IL-76 A/C. The vehicle is attached with platform. And vehicle is dropped with platform. In the system initially one extractor is inflated, then auxiliaries and then main parachutes open.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## acetophenol

*204.PILOT PARACHUTE BMK-41*







This parachute is used for emergency bailing out from Kiran Aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abingdonboy said:


>





acetophenol said:


> *203.HEAVY DROP SYSTEM P-7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Drop system P-7 is a platform system. The system is for dropping Jeeps & heavy vehicles etc. from IL-76 A/C. The vehicle is attached with platform. And vehicle is dropped with platform. In the system initially one extractor is inflated, then auxiliaries and then main parachutes open.



For SOFs junkies like me this system is hugely significant and impressive and a real game changer IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*205.HIGH ALTITUDE PARACHUTE*







High Altitude Parachute has been designed and developed for use in high altitude dropping zones upto 20,000 ft ASL and for training jumps at plains from high speed AN-32 A/C.



Abingdonboy said:


> For SOFs junkies like me this system is hugely significant and impressive and a real game changer IMHO.



check this out::

*206.RAM AIR 9 CELL PARACHUTE*

Ram Air parachute is a highly steerable & gliding free fall parachute for clandestine and deep penetration into enemy territory. The parachute in a 9-cell configuration has been developed for use by Army, Air Force and adventure wings. The parachute is fully maneuverable & provides pinpoint landing.

The canopy is in rectangular-shape with aerofoil design. The parachute consists of two layers of almost nil porosity fabric with intervening aerofoil shaped ribs making cells. During development air rams through the opening of cells and canopy is deployed in the shape of wing surface to provide lift.






*207.
Parachute Tactical Assault Type PTA-M*






PTA-M is a low level personnel back type parachute to be used by the parachutist for a predetermined jump. The parachute is highly drag efficient, stable and quick opening and has air scoops and anti-inversion netting facilitating easy opening of the canopy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*208,MAGAZINE LOADING MACHINE*






The machine is used to load cartridges in plastic magazine

CALIBER: 5.56mm


Main Features:

Rate of output of loading 240 magazines per hour (20 Nos. of cartridges in each magazine)
In-built system of monitoring and inspection for the magazine filled with required quantity of cartridges.
The machine is having a maximum error of 0.025% in loading the magazines.
Automatic ejection of magazine after filling the required quantity of cartridges.
Machine is PLC (Programmable Logic Control) operated.
Operation status can be viewed through MMI (Man-Machine Interface).
The machine runs both in Auto and Manual mode.
Glowing LED on control panel shows operation status of the machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

Sergi said:


> I too never heard of it. And are you sure it is made in India ???
> It looks imported gun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*209.INFLATABLE BOAT PRASHANT 465 MK - 2*






Boat is intended to carry 10 fully armed men along with OBM and is extremely stable in any kind of water and climatic conditions. It is designed for propulsion with a 30 HP to 50 HP OBM.

speed:30 knts
weight:120 kg
load 1.2 ton

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> *208,MAGAZINE LOADING MACHINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The machine is used to load cartridges in plastic magazine
> 
> CALIBER: 5.56mm
> 
> 
> Main Features:
> 
> Rate of output of loading 240 magazines per hour (20 Nos. of cartridges in each magazine)
> In-built system of monitoring and inspection for the magazine filled with required quantity of cartridges.
> The machine is having a maximum error of 0.025% in loading the magazines.
> Automatic ejection of magazine after filling the required quantity of cartridges.
> Machine is PLC (Programmable Logic Control) operated.
> Operation status can be viewed through MMI (Man-Machine Interface).
> The machine runs both in Auto and Manual mode.
> Glowing LED on control panel shows operation status of the machine.


Hmm- so would this be issued to every IA unit or do IA units receive Magazines with the rounds pre-loaded (doubtful and pointless).


Anyway- a good piece of kit from my (VERY limited) experience loading rounds into magazines is the most tedious task imaginable and if you're having to load hundreds of rounds into scores of magazines then it is going to take and age.


----------



## acetophenol

*210.Manually Launched Assault Bridge MLAB MLC-60*


The MLAB is a deck type, two girder bridge. It is a pin jointed modular structure in which the longitudinal girders with deck units between provide a 4 meter wide roadway. Girders of top panel form a single storey bridge for short spans. Girders of top and bottom panels form a deeper double storey bridge for heavier loads for longer spans.
The MLAB is a light weight, easily transportable bridging system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayanta

AUz said:


> As far as I know, Pakistani defense Industry is larger than indian one..
> 
> Our projects like JF-17 Thunders, Al Khalids, Missile Program etc were/are more successful than your counterparts like Tejas, Arjuns etc...
> 
> Leaving aside JF-17 vs Tejas thingy, on project level, Tejas is a failure b/c it doesn't add anything new to IAF..JF-17 Thunder adds new power-package to PAF..hence a more successful project...
> 
> Anyways, two countries have different visions of shaping their defence..and hence their respective defence industries are geared for different challenges..
> 
> indian ship building capacity is better than Pak's though..



As you can read the heading of the thread is: "Made in India military weapons and support systems"...and not Made in India vs Made in XYZ. If you have anything to contribute, please do it...else be a spectator.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> Hmm- so would this be issued to every IA unit or do IA units receive Magazines with the rounds pre-loaded (doubtful and pointless).
> 
> 
> Anyway- a good piece of kit from my (VERY limited) experience loading rounds into magazines is the most tedious task imaginable and if you're having to load hundreds of rounds into scores of magazines then it is going to take and age.



don't know about it bro,but i guess IA gets the magazines with rounds preloaded.


----------



## Abingdonboy

211:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bayonet

Hey what about various radars like Swordfish, Rajendra,Indra ,Super Vision -2000 naval Radar,BFSR -SR,REVATI,ROHNI ??


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MilSpec

Brilliant thread @acetophenol .... Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

sandy_3126 said:


> Brilliant thread @acetophenol .... Keep it up.



Thanks buddy! @Abingdonboy: while posting individual equipments,pls number them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

nice thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Another project that goes unnoticed/unreported:




























This project is a real game-changer!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> 211:



can any one explain the use of these?How are they different from general purpose microprocessors?Are they faster?
And what happened to Indian microprocessor program?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> BOGIE FLAT ARJUN TANK WAGON &#8211; BROAD GAUGE







cc @Kunal Biswas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Multi barrel rocket launcher


















> LOADER Cum REPLENISHMENT VEHICLE











> REPLENISHMENT VEHICLE












> COMMAND POST











Apart from the above, the system comprises of Fire Direction Radar (FDR), DIGICORA MET Radar, Fire control computer (FCC) and Rocket system with various war heads and fuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rocky rock

acetophenol said:


> @Rocky rock @AUz :this thread isn't anywhere near complete,but it will give u an idea of India's achievements. I am quoting you here because of your replies in another thread.



Ok that's gud mein by sabri sy india k fail achievements ka wait kr rha hu? do u want me to show some indian achievements??


----------



## acetophenol

Rocky rock said:


> Ok that's gud mein by sabri sy india k fail achievements ka wait kr rha hu? do u want me to show some indian achievements??



If you have something to contribute regarding "Made In India Military Equipments and Support Systems" please do it. Or you can just spectate and make genuine comments. Else don't bother coming here again.



Rocky rock said:


> Ok that's gud mein by sabri sy india k fail achievements ka wait kr rha hu? do u want me to show some indian achievements??



If you have something to contribute regarding "Made In India Military Equipments and Support Systems" please do it. Or you can just spectate and make genuine comments. Else don't bother coming here again.
@Abingdonboy:Keep up the good work buddy,this thread,a complete database of made in India military stuff is my dream!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Mods plz make this a sticky thread,for future indigeneous products as well.This is epic thread by acetophenol.Some nice contribution by abingdongboy as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*212.Radio Trunk System (RTS)*






A full Duplex, Mobile Radio Telephone System to provide extension of six Trunk lines over duplex RF channels in a grid communication network. RTS consists of Radio Trunk Central (RTC) that functions as a Radio exchange, and Radio Trunk Extensions (RTE) that functions as mobile subscribers.

*213.Radio Local System (RLS)*






to extend the facilities of TIDEX or any field automatic exchange to a remote Radio Local Extension (RLE) where laying of telephone cables is difficult (across a river, hilly terrain etc) or when the communication needs to be set-up in a short period of time.

*214.Artillery Combat Command and Control System (ACCCS)*






to automate field artillery in the areas of trajectory computation and communication with secrecy.

*215.Automatic electronic switch (AES) *

to provide automatic trunk switching facilities for voice, teleprinter, and computer data. It is a stored program trunck exchange used as node switch in an Area Grid Tactical Communication Network which provides automatic, fast, secure and reliable communication.

*216.Time Division Multiplex Exchange (TIDEX)*

an all digital exchange serves as a mobile automatic telephone exchange, specially designed to work over Army Radio Engineered Network (AREN). It provides automatic switching for subscriber, grid Trunks and universal junction.






*217.Data Concentrator (DC) *

to enhance data communication capability of AREN grid, to provide AREN-ASCON integration for data calls, to provide data communication facility in isolation of AREN-ASCON networks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*218.Digital Trunk Unit (DTU)*

provides digital interface for the voice Trunks of the local exchange TIDEX to the Trunk exchange AES of the AREN communication network.

*219.Command Information and Decision Support System (CIDSS)*






facilitates storage, retrieval, processing (filtering, correlation, fusion) and visualization of tactical data and provide effective decision support to the commanders.

*220.Wireless Message Transfer Unit (WMTU)*






allows mobile commanders to have access to communication networks. It has also proved to be useful for Progressive Image Transmission (PIT).

*221.Air Defence Control and Reporting System (ADC & RS)*

to detect all aerial targets and neutralize the threat well away from the vulnerable area/vulnerable point (VA/VP) by effective integration of all AD Weapon Systems.

*222.Battlefield Management System (BMS)*

to provide situational awareness and Net Centric Operational (NCO) capability to Commanders at all levels within the Battalion/ Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*223.Bheem 1000*

The Bheema 1000 (signifying a 1 ton lift capacity) is an aircraft loading trolley developed by the Centre for Airborne Systems (CABS) of DRDO and manufactured by Bharat Earth Movers Ltd. (BEML).
Note: shall post pics later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*225. 'Tusker' ECM pod *

'Tusker' ECM pod has been developed by DRDO under the Tempest EW project which also includes the Tarang RWR. The jammer is already in service, primarily intended for the MiG-27ML.

*226.Sujav EW system*

The Sujav is a compact EW system for the V/UHF communication range, installed on TATA 'Sumo' 4x4 vehicles. It can perform a fast spectral search between frequencies of 30 to 1000 MHZ with 4 channel monitoring and jam on multiple frequencies with responsive jamming being used against fixed and frequency hopping sets. Jammer power output is 500 W (VHF) / 200 W(UHF) and features decoding of standard formats and direction finding with emitter location being fixed on a map. This system has been designed by the DLRL lab of DRDO, the designers of the 'Tempest' EW system.


----------



## acetophenol

*227.Universal Missile Launcher*

L&T and DRDO have co-developed this "Universal Missile Launcher", configured on a wheeled vehicle and designed to launch SAMs in vertical or inclined launch modes. It features an all-electrical 28 V DC system, complete silent mode of operation, auto levelling, advanced electronic controls and an advanced user console and GUI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

PLEASE NOTIFY IF I HAVE REPEATED ANY ITEMS


----------



## acetophenol

*228.Charge Line Mine Clearing Equipment*

DRDO has developed two types of mine clearing equipments, namely, Charge Line Mine Clearing (Vehicles) (CLMC (V)) and Charge Line Mine Clearing (Personnel) (CLMC (P)).

CLMC (V)

This equipment has been developed to clear pressure-sensitive antitank mines in a mine ?eld and to create *a safe lane of 300 m length and 6 m width* for the tank movement. The equipment consists of an explosive line charge which is projected onto the mine ?eld with the help of rocket cluster. The equipment is mounted on a trailer which is *capable of being towed by a tank*. The line charge is straightened in ?ight with the* help of parachutes.* An initiator is ?xed at the rear end of the explosive hose which detonates the explosive alter a delay of 10 s on landing. The blast generated on detonation actuates the pressure-susceptible antitank mines. The item is* under production* for the Services.

CLMC (P)

This equipment is developed to clear antipersonnel mines in the mine field to create* a 180 m long and 0.5 m wide path*. The equipment consists of an explosive ?lled hose and a rocket motor to project the hose onto the mine ?eld. A parachute connected to the rear end of the hose helps to keep the hose straight white landing on ground. It also consists of two initiators each ?xed at front and rear ends of the hose. The initiators function after a delay of about 8 s after landing and detonate the explosive. The blast generated on detonation, actuates the pressure-sensitive antipersonnel mines. The equipment can be used in the* assault stage of an attack operation to providing safe lanes to infantry*. If safe lanes are not possible to be made during assault stage due to tactical reasons. The equipment can be used in the reorganisation stage for making safe lanes. The equipment has *already been introduced into the Services.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*229.CARBOGEN BREATHING SYSTEM (CBS)*

CBS developed for single user as well as multi user, delivers carbogen under precise control

Useful in noisy occupational environments

Carbogen breathing for 5 mins before & after exposure to noise

-Prevents development of Temporary Threshold Shift (TTS)
- Improve hearing
- Reduces the risk of NIHL






*230.COOLING GARMENT FOR TANK CREW*


Developed to provide comfort to the tank crew operating in extreme hot conditions

Solid State Cooling System

The cooling unit supplies 750 ml of cold water at 21oC to the cooling garment continuously in closed loop to extract heat.

*Evaluated in field conditions of desert fitted in MBT Arjun.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*231.SAMUDRASUTA: THE INDIGENOUS HYPERBARIC CHAMBER*

Indigenous hyperbaric facility developed in collaboration with R&D (E) Pune. Suitable for research on underwater physiology & Medicine.

Equipped with state of the art biomedical instrumentation like wireless ECG, EEG, Blood pressure & transcutaneous oxygen monitor.

Useful in treatment of decompression illness, hyperbaric oxygen therapy for CO poisoning, post operative recovery & certain type of malignancies.






*232.ENRICHED OXYGENATION AT HIGH ALTITUDE*

A system for improving oxygenation developed which can be used by persons visiting high altitude for shorter durations when proper acclimatization is not possible due to operational requirement such as Air Crew.
It is also useful for treating patients of AMS and for HAPE patients prior to evacuation
It consists of personalized cylinder mask assembly and hyperoxic shelters (Huts, Tents).






*232.ENRICHED OXYGENATION AT HIGH ALTITUDE*

A system for improving oxygenation developed which can be used by persons visiting high altitude for shorter durations when proper acclimatization is not possible due to operational requirement such as Air Crew.
It is also useful for treating patients of AMS and for HAPE patients prior to evacuation
It consists of personalized cylinder mask assembly and hyperoxic shelters (Huts, Tents).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skysthelimit

acetophenol said:


> *228.Charge Line Mine Clearing Equipment*
> 
> CLMC (P)
> 
> This equipment is developed to clear antipersonnel mines in the mine field to create* a 180 m long and 0.5 m wide path*....



The 0.5 m wide path seems a little narrow - even the "Bangalores" in WWII cleared a 1M wide path.


----------



## acetophenol

skysthelimit said:


> The 0.5 m wide path seems a little narrow - even the "Bangalores" in WWII cleared a 1M wide path.


I agree,but the data is correct. I have cross checked it from the source. Hopefully the minds that made it and us it know better than us!
@Abingdonboy:Can you or you associates explain it?

*233.Mini Compo Pack Ration*


----------



## acetophenol

*234.SANJEEVANI*







SANJEEVANI is a Life detecting device designed to detect human beings trapped under debris of collapsed buildings, landslide etc. SANJEEVANI is available as portable handy package and the probe head can be used in air, water or mud. The unit consists of a hydrophone mounted at the end of a telescopic boom through which it is connected to the minimum electronics in a waist-mounted pack. This can be extended to two meters length with its rigid tube making it accessible to the interior of debris. SANJEEVANI was used for the first time* to detect survivors after Gujarat earthquake*. *Six Lives *were saved in the Gujarat earthquake using the initial model of Sanjeevani in 2002.This device is a spin off of the* research in acoustic detection technology for sonar systems done in NPOL.* The Acoustic life detector Mark I was made using the hydrophone indigenously developed by NPOL and with the required electronic and mechanical systems, quickly to meet the requirement of saving live human beings trapped under the debris during Gujarat earthquake. Mark II version with flexible hose and microphone and LED indicator was made and demonstrated by the firm. Sanjeevani Mark II will have flexible tips for direction finding, better filters, LED indicators and microphones to establish contact with the victim. This device can be used in all emergency civilian rescue operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

@acetophenol BRILLIANT WORK!!! Hats off to you, Keep up the good work. This will going to be the encyclopedia of Made in India military weapons and support systems. 
 @Abingdonboy Good contribution buddy!! Don't stop!!
 @AUSTERLITZ @Keshav Murali @DARKY You guys have good knowledge about MBTs and other systems, please contribute here.

Major weapons are yet to come, Jets, helis, missiles, MBTs, howitzers, anti-tank/aircraft/missile/ship/subs systems, ACs, all classes of destroyers/frigates/corvettes/mine sweepers, all types of subs, then military sats, drones, military vehicles, surveillance systems.......zzzzzzz........this thread is going to cross 100 pages!!! 
 @Aeronaut Please make this thread a sticky thread in Indian Defense section, this thread deserves to be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

DRAY said:


> @acetophenol BRILLIANT WORK!!! Hats off to you, Keep up the good work. This will going to be the encyclopedia of Made in India military weapons and support systems.
> 
> @Abingdonboy Good contribution buddy!! Don't stop!!
> 
> @AUSTERLITZ @Keshav Murali @DARKY You guys have good knowledge about MBTs and other systems, please contribute here.
> 
> Major weapons are yet to come, Jets, helis, missiles, MBTs, howitzers, anti-tank/aircraft/missile/ship/subs systems, ACs, all classes of destroyers/frigates/corvettes/mine sweepers, all types of subs, then military sats, drones, military vehicles, surveillance systems.......zzzzzzz........this thread is going to cross 100 pages!!!
> 
> @Aeronaut Please make this thread a sticky thread in Indian Defense section, this thread deserves to be there.




Thanks buddy for the support,and special thanks for Aeronaut for making this thread a sticky!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*235.Ophthalmic Nd: YAG Laser System (DRISHTI - 1064)*

^^^Not exactly a defence product,but since its product of our beloved *DRDO*!!

DRISHTI &#8211; 1064 is an ophthalmic laser system used for photo-disruption applications. The system was developed by LASTEC under the aegis of Society for Bio-Medical Technology (SBMT) for treatment of post cataract opacification and glaucoma. The system has been initially evaluated clinically by a panel of experts at LV Prasad Eye Institute, Hyderabad wherein more than 100 patients were treated successfully. Technology Transferred to BEL - Pune for productionisation. The production units have successfully undergone confirmatory clinical trials at National Institute of Ophthalmology, Pune and K.E.M. Hospital, Mumbai and Sankara Netralaya, Chennai.






Note:LASTEC is The Laser Science And Technology Centre,a lab under DRDO.

*236.Indian Doppler Radar (INDRA-I)*










INDRA is a 2D mobile surveillance radar for low level target detection. The radar is housed in two wheeled vehicles. Some of the main features are automated Track While Scan (TWS), integrated IFF and high scan rate for high speed target detection. The radar is produced by M/s BEL and inducted into Service.

*237.	Indra-II PC Radar*

It is a variant of INDRA radar for ground controlled interception of targets for the Indian Air Force. The radar uses pulse compression for detection of low flying aircrafts in heavy ground clutter with high range resolution. Radar has good ECCM capabilities. The radar has been produced by M/s BEL and is used by Indian Air Force and Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*235.	Maritime Patrol Airborne Radar XV &#8211; 2004 *

Maritime Patrol Airborne Radar XV &#8211; 2004 is versatile maritime surveillance airborne radar delivering excellent performances in maritime surveillance, search and rescue missions. The radar is easily adaptable on multiple platforms to search, detect and track multiple targets at long range. The radar has good sea clutter suppression features to detect small targets. In addition to the standard air to surface search modes with TWS, this radar provides high resolution Range Signature (RS) profile and Inverse Synthetic Aperture Radar (ISAR) image of the target. This enables the classification of the intercepted target. The radar can detect and track aerial targets. Secondary modes of the radar include coastal mapping, weather avoidance and SART beacon. The radar provides full azimuth coverage either in belly mounted or in chin mounted configuration.






*236.3D Medium Range Surveillance Radar: Rohini*

3D Medium Range Surveillance Radar: Rohini: 3D Medium Range Surveillance Radar, Rohini is a ground based mechanically scanning S-Band pulse Doppler radar for air space surveillance to detect and track air targets with reliability, even under hostile EW operational environment for the Indian Air Force. The radar scans the air space 360 in Azimuth and 30 in elevation upto 18 km height. The flexible architecture is a reliable and adaptable technology for multiple applications early warning for air defence weapon system, air defence sensor at airbases. The radar has advanced technologies like digital receiver, programmable signal processor providing high resolution, accuracy, response and information availability. The software controlled high-speed digital technologies offer real time configuration to the operational crew.
The advanced software algorithms, multiple high speed processors, and state-of-the-art digital technologies have made the radar an effective but user friendly sensor providing 24 x 7 airspace awareness to the Commanders during peace and war time. The radar is packaged on two high mobility TATRA vehicles to meet operational and battlefield mobility requirements. 2 x 125 kVA generators are housed on a third TATRA vehicle. The radar, which is easy to operate, mobile, transportable by air, rail and road, can be deployed and decamped in less than 30 minutes.




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

self delete


----------



## acetophenol

*237.3D Surveillance Radar System : Revathi:*

The scope of the radar is: Medium Range 3D air surveillance for interception, 3D Target tracking and indication, and sea surface surveillance as primary sensor. The radar is based on state-of-the-art technology. The radar has been realised using concurrent Engineering approach with industry partners: M/s BEL and M/s L&T.






*239.3D Tactical Control Radar (3D TCR)*

The 3D Tactical Control Radar (TCR) is a Tatra VVL mounted, mobile stand-alone medium range, all weather 3D surveillance Radar for detection and identification of aerial targets. Pertinent data can be collected at Target Data Receiver (TDR), 20 Kms away from the Radar. The radar operates in S-band and is capable of Track-While-Scan (TWS) of airborne targets up to 90kms for fighter aircrafts and 65 Kms for UAVs, subject to radar horizon. The antenna is mechanically rotated in azimuth to provide 360 deg and 50 deg elevation coverage upto 10 Kms height.






*240.	Low level Light Weight 2D Radar - BHARANI*

Low level Light Weight L-Band 2D Radar is a light weight, battery powered and compact sensor which provides 2D surveillance solution to alert Army Air Defence Weapon Systems mainly in mountainous terrain against hostile aerial targets like UAVs, RPVs, helicopters and fixed wing aircraft flying at low and medium altitudes. The radar can be transported by vehicles, animal transport or group of men or as helislung loads. It can be dismantled into packages to facilitate quick installation and re-location in mountainous terrain. It will act as an early warner to air defence weapon systems employed to provide protection to vulnerable areas or vulnerable points.
The system consists of radar, Commander Display Unit (CDU) and messaging unit Target Designation Unit (TDU) and Target Data Receivers (TDR). One radar can service upto 10 TDRs using existing combat radio resources/ network. The CDU can be located upto 750m from the radar. The radar with modular architecture, advanced ECCM features, ruggedness as per Mil standards can be operated in varied conditions including extreme climatic and geographical conditions and in battle field situations, especially offensive EW environment. The radar detects and tracks short range air-to-ground threats with a high probability of detection. The radar has an integrated IFF that can detect, confirm, classify and attain IFF status on every target in the battle space under surveillance.

*241.	Low level Light Weight 3D Radar - ASLESHA*






Low level Light Weight 3D Radar - ASLESHA: ASLESHA is a multifaceted ground based S-Band 3D Low Level Light Weight Surveillance Radar for deployment in diverse terrains like plains, deserts, mountain tops and high altitude regions. Aslesha detects and tracks heterogeneous air targets, including helicopters, fighters and UAVs at low and medium altitudes. The radar can scan the valley. It provides accurate range, azimuth and height information for each target with electronically steerable multi-beam technology in elevation. The radar sweeps 360 degree in azimuth and 30 degree in elevation to provide air space awareness. Semi-distributed active aperture radar uses advanced VLSI and high-speed digital technologies like high efficiency T/R modules, DDS, digital receiver and programmable signal processor to provide 3D air space awareness with high accuracy, resolution and reliability.
As all the main radar subsystems are on the rotating platform, this radar architecture obviates the two most common single point failures by dispensing with high power rotary joints and central transmitter; thereby making the radar system extremely reliable. The radar is easily re-locatable and can be deployed or decamped in less than 15 minutes. The radar is engineered in multiple packages to enable easy transportability in mountainous terrain by vehicles, group of men, or as an under slung carriage by a helicopter. The remote operation of the radar through Commander's Display Unit (CDU) upto 1 km from the radar provides safety to the crew during operation. The facility also enables the Commander to deploy the radar at a tactically favorable point. The quadripod-mounted radar is built to operate in networked or stand-alone mode to support joint or independent operations by Air Force. Multi ECCM features help the radar to deliver intended performance even under intense hostile EM environment. Aslesha being compact, light weight and modular, can be used in different innovative roles like air space surveillance in urban areas for VVIPs, large critical installations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*242.FLR : Flight Level Radar for Air Force (RAJENDRA):*

RAJENDRA, a multifunction electronically scanned phased array Radar, is the primary sensor at the Flight level for Akash Weapon System which is an air defence system for the Armed Services. The radar has the capability to perform extensive search, track multiple targets and missiles, and to command and guide own multiple functions missiles concurrently. The Rajendra fulfils multiple radar functions like surveillance, tracking and guidance. The radar system is mounted on two wheeled vehicles &#65533; Flight Level Radar (FLR) and Flight Control Centre (FCC) - to provide sensor support for all Air Defence operations. The distributed hardware - radar in FLR and control center in FCC - provides distributed work environment and facilities to operate the radar from control center. It is engineered to support Akash Weapon System deployment either in group or autonomous configuration. The radar has built-in UHF communication component providing voice and data communication with squadron control center when deployed in a group. Also, Integrated Radio Line Modem (IRLM) provides data communication to the launchers and to the surveillance radar. Environmentally hardened engineering, flexible architecture for tracked or wheeled platforms, aesthetically designed ergonomics, consistent performance over the years and advanced ECCM capabilities enable the commander to plan the operations for effectiveness and success.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

^^^Sarvatra Bridging system (all ready posted)

*243.AMAGB*






Aircraft Mounted Accessory Gear Box (AMAGB) is a critical Line Replacement Unit (LRU) and forms a very important part of Secondary Power System (SPS) of LCATejas. AMAGB was first time designed and developed in the country with important technical features, such as, lightweight, compact, high speed, single input and multioutput gearbox of aeronautical standards. The gearbox has self-contained lubrication system which ensure the safe functioning of the gearbox.

*244.MUNTRA UGV*






CVRDE is carrying out an UGV project entitled "MUNTRA", involving the conversion of a* BMP class of vehicles into teleoperated & autonomous vehicles.*

The MUNTRA UGV is the first unmanned tracked vehicle from DRDO and is designed to be configurable for different missions. The UGV developed has a very diverse range of technologies and systems incorporated in it, including electro-optics, sensor fusion, electro-mechanical actuators and communication systems.
Various innovative methodologies are implemented in the MUNTRA UGV, including dynamic power management to ensure optimum use of the available power and software design to facilitate interoperability between UGV systems.
Indigenously developed GIS is extensively used in the MUNTRA UGV for planning missions and for recording the details of the paths traversed.
Various failsafe mechanisms are incorporated in the MUNTRA UGV to ensure safe and error free operations.
The MUNTRA UGV was developed conforming to various military standards for both hardware and software designs.

*245.obstacle detection system *

For a vehicle to navigate in autonomous, the environment around the vehicle should be explored using sensors that provide adequate information about the environment. CVRDE has developed obstacle detection system using stereo vision and 2D LIDAR (Light Detection And Ranging).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*246.Advanced Automotive Electrical System (AAES)*






Implementation of In-vehicle networked tank using MILSTD 1553B
Embedded System control for Hull Management in RTOS environment
Integrated Electronic Touch screen Dashboard with multi-page configuration
Online data logging and BITE capability for analysis of Automotive Trial Performance

This system has successfully covered field trials of more than 2500 km in the desert terrain.

*247.CAN Bus Based Drive-By-Wire System for Commercial Vehicles*






The major functions of the CAN bus based Drive-by-Wire system are Automatic Transmission Control, Automatic Lighting Control and Intelligent Display unit. In case of any electrical/solenoid failure, this system displays a warning message and the transmission will come to safety shift. In this Drive-by-wire system, sensors and controllers are interconnected via CAN bus. This system has been integrated into an Ashok Leyland chassis and successfully* completed around 2000 km of trial runs.*

*248. Transmission Controller For NAT 500 Automatic Transmission*

NAT 500 automatic transmission controller has been designed and developed as a Spin-off of Indigenous Transmission of AFV. An automatic gear controller for this transmission has also been developed. The Direction and Gear Selector unit was designed in house. This controller has been designed with Data logging facilities. The logged data can be used for diagnostic purposes using custom built software. This controller has been extensively tested in a test bed and then integrated on an Ashok Leyland test chassis. The development of the controller was culminated to a successful completion, after conducting the road trials of the test chassis satisfactorily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*249.Armoured Ambulance *






Armoured Ambulance Tracked vehicle was developed by CVRDE on a modified BMP-II chassis for evacuation of battle field casualties with excellent medical care. It has been designed with provisions to carry four stretcher patients or two stretcher and four sitting patients or eight sitting patients with two medical attendants. Equipped with *Defibrillator* for continuous ECG monitoring, automatic external defibrillation and pacing, NIBP and pulse oxymetry,* ventilator for artificial ventilations*, suction unit for removal of abdominal fluids, refrigerator and conventional medical equipments. It is air conditioned with* 3 ton AC* for crew comfort. Ordnance Factory, Medak has* manufactured andissued production vehicles to Army*.






*250.Sudarshan LGB*






250 Not Out!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

acetophenol said:


> *249.Armoured Ambulance *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armoured Ambulance Tracked vehicle was developed by CVRDE on a modified BMP-II chassis for evacuation of battle field casualties with excellent medical care. It has been designed with provisions to carry four stretcher patients or two stretcher and four sitting patients or eight sitting patients with two medical attendants. Equipped with *Defibrillator* for continuous ECG monitoring, automatic external defibrillation and pacing, NIBP and pulse oxymetry,* ventilator for artificial ventilations*, suction unit for removal of abdominal fluids, refrigerator and conventional medical equipments. It is air conditioned with* 3 ton AC* for crew comfort. Ordnance Factory, Medak has* manufactured andissued production vehicles to Army*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *250.Sudarshan LGB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250 Not Out!!!



Question can we produce as many Chassis of BMP,T-72 & other armored vehicles or do we have to take permission from the Russians


----------



## acetophenol

Echo_419 said:


> Question can we produce as many Chassis of BMP,T-72 & other armored vehicles or do we have to take permission from the Russians



from what I know we have full production capability and rights for BMP-2 and T-72,so yes for them we can make as many as we want. But we are yet to achieve the same with T-90.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*251.Ruggedized Ethernet Switch ( RES)*

TASL (Tata Advanced Systems Limited)&#8217;s RES series is ruggedized switch which allows users to simply plug any port to either a 10Mbps or 100Mbps or 1000Mbps.
The RES is available in both managed as well as unmanaged configurations, is designed to provide local area network (LAN) connectivity to IP-enabled computers and other net-centric devices in static as well mobile configurations in Tactical Battlefield Area.






*252.Ruggedized Interoperability Gateway (RIG)*


TASL's (Tata Advances Systems Limited) Ruggedized interoperability Gateway is one box solution to* integrate modern IP & mobile networks with legacy communication HF/VHF/UHF radio systems* as well as PSTN systems for Indian defence, Paramilitary & disaster management organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*253.Armoured Vehicle Paramilitary (DRDO)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

^^^Sujav EW system (already posted)

*254.Advanced Light Weight Torpedo (ALWT)*






Advanced Light Weight Torpedo (ALWT) developed by DRDO for both ship-borne and air-borne carriage. It can attack targets at a depth of 540 m, has a maximum speed of 33 knots and has a dynamic frontal sealing system for noise reduction and higher reliability.









^^universal Missile Launcher (already posted)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Night_Raven

255. *Kavach Mod-II Chaff Rocket Launcher ( Naval Decoy System )*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Night_Raven said:


> 255. *Kavach Mod-II Chaff Rocket Launcher ( Naval Decoy System )*



i already posted it! @Night_Raven : delete it ASAP bro!


----------



## Nishad

Good job Indians,with a little more efforts,you can catch up with us!
You guys have a lot more to improve in aeronautical field!


----------



## dray

Nishad said:


> Good job Indians,*with a little more efforts,you can catch up with us!*
> You guys have a lot more to improve in aeronautical field!



Yes, with a little more efforts, we can catch up with US!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chola warrior

I really want to see the multi caliber rifle by DRDO.
They said its in trail on 2012 but still no information about that or is it because of some foreign monopoly stopping the development?


----------



## acetophenol

Anand Suren said:


> I really want to see the multi caliber rifle by DRDO.
> They said its in trail on 2012 but still no information about that or is it because of some foreign monopoly stopping the development?


there is a picture of the rifle going around.


----------



## Chola warrior

acetophenol said:


> there is a picture of the rifle going around.


The one at banner during expo? Thats the only pic available and not sure its just an random model or actual design.'

Any idea when F-INSAS program will be started? Where are all those new helmets, rifles, light weight suits and other jaw dropping deals?


----------



## acetophenol

Anand Suren said:


> The one at banner during expo? Thats the only pic available and not sure its just an random model or actual design.'
> 
> Any idea when F-INSAS program will be started? Where are all those new helmets, rifles, light weight suits and other jaw dropping deals?


yep,thats the only one thats around for now.
F-INSAS has been supposedly started,and we don't expect to know and hear everything,do we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Back to the topic.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Kestral, TATA Wheeled FICV


















TATA LAMV





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Ashok Leyland trucks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO's Multi Caliber Rifle Prototype *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*ARUDHRA 4-D Radar











ASHWINI 4-D SURVEILLANCE RADAR *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Rustom 2's SAR*



























*Rustom 2 MALE UAV Prototype










Helina missile *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Electronics *





























_(C)Daedalus
*Samtel Displays *_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MMW seeker for HELINA





IRDE Developed IIR Seeker Assembly Section for NAG ATGM






Nag ATGMs LWIR IIR seeker






VEM Technologies-Built IIR Seeker Assemblies for NAG ATGM






VEM Technologies-Built Laser Seeker for CLGM






VEM Technologies-Built RF Seekers for BMD Interceptors






Ku-Band ARSEEK for PAD & AAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Seeker for BrahMos-1 (left) & LRCM*






*Microstrip Patch-Array Antenna for Nirbhay Multi-Role Cruise Missile






Seeker for BrahMos 1-2

TRISHUL: Indigenously-Designed RF & Optronic Seekers For DRDO-Developed PGMs*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

We should look to build AESA-based seekers for cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*PAD Interceptor *






*AAD Interceptor *







*PDV Interceptor *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SRP

Dhruv in Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SRP

The making of Dhruv. Photo: Rahul Devnath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*Bheema 1000*









The Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) of India's selection of weaponry including the 5.56 mm INSAS LMG, 9 mm Carbine (with Silencer), 7.62 mm 1A1 Rifle for defense and .315 '' Sporting rifle, 12 bore pump action Shotgun for civilian applications,during the defexpo'04.The legendary Mikhail Kalashnikov who dropped in for the show, was extremely upset on seeing the OFB's AK-7, a clone of the AK-47, albeit only to the OFB's amusement.
@Abingdonboy ,@sancho and others: could the bottom most weapon be a INSAS LMG with box mag?


----------



## acetophenol

*[/U]DRDO's Armored-Vehicle-Paramilitary*[/U]





*DRDO's Armored-Vehicle-Paramilitary*





* Nag-Missile-Carrier (NAMICA)* 




The Nag-Missile-Carrier (NAMICA) is essentially a modification to the Russian BMP-2 IFV. A total of 12 ATGMs are carried, with four of them kept in ready state, inside the launcher.

*'Tusker' ECM pod*




'Tusker' ECM pod has been developed by DRDO under the Tempest EW project which also includes the Tarang RWR. The jammer is already in service, primarily intended for the MiG-27ML


----------



## acetophenol

*Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS)*




This 42 tonne mammoth is an Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS) developed by the R&DE (Engrs) branch of DRDO, for the ferry of traffic across large and deep water obstacles. The 10 x 3.6 x 4 m vehicle can covert to a fully decked bridge configuration of length 28.4 m, in 9 minutes. Two more vehicles can be joined in tandem to form a floating bridge of length 105 m, in 30 minutes. The bridge superstructure is integrated with floats (shown inflated) to provide stability and additional buoyancy. The vehicle has a max speed of 55 km/h on road, 40 km/h cross country and an aquatic mobility of 2.7 m/sec with twin pump jets. The vehicle is also capable of retracting it's wheels for use as a grounded bridge/ramp for high banks.

*Sujav compact EW system*




The Sujav is a compact EW system for the V/UHF communication range, seen installed on TATA 'Sumo' 4x4 vehicles. It can perform a fast spectral search between frequencies of 30 to 1000 MHZ with 4 channel monitoring and jam on multiple frequencies with responsive jamming being used against fixed and frequency hopping sets. Jammer power output is 500 W (VHF) / 200 W(UHF) and features decoding of standard formats and direction finding with emitter location being fixed on a map. This system has been designed by the DLRL lab of DRDO, the designers of the 'Tempest' EW system.

*Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS)*




This 42 tonne mammoth is an Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS) developed by the R&DE (Engrs) branch of DRDO, for the ferry of traffic across large and deep water obstacles. The 10 x 3.6 x 4 m vehicle can covert to a fully decked bridge configuration of length 28.4 m, in 9 minutes. Two more vehicles can be joined in tandem to form a floating bridge of length 105 m, in 30 minutes. The bridge superstructure is integrated with floats (shown inflated) to provide stability and additional buoyancy. The vehicle has a max speed of 55 km/h on road, 40 km/h cross country and an aquatic mobility of 2.7 m/sec with twin pump jets. The vehicle is also capable of retracting it's wheels for use as a grounded bridge/ramp for high banks.

*Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS)*




This 42 tonne mammoth is an Amphibious Floating Bridge and Ferry System (AFFS) developed by the R&DE (Engrs) branch of DRDO, for the ferry of traffic across large and deep water obstacles. The 10 x 3.6 x 4 m vehicle can covert to a fully decked bridge configuration of length 28.4 m, in 9 minutes. Two more vehicles can be joined in tandem to form a floating bridge of length 105 m, in 30 minutes. The bridge superstructure is integrated with floats (shown inflated) to provide stability and additional buoyancy. The vehicle has a max speed of 55 km/h on road, 40 km/h cross country and an aquatic mobility of 2.7 m/sec with twin pump jets. The vehicle is also capable of retracting it's wheels for use as a grounded bridge/ramp for high banks.


----------



## acetophenol

*Jaguar-7 Night Vision Goggle/Binocular*/




Jaguar–7 from MKU is a combat- proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular.

*Jaguar-14: Advance Night Vision Multi-purpose Scope*




Jaguar-14 from MKU is an ultra lightweight multi-purpose monocular weighing 260gms, ideal for special operations.

*Night Eye: Night Vision Weapon Sight*




Nighteye is a rugged metal bodied weapon sight which is ideal for night missions demanding accurate aiming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*Aircraft Towing Tractor (ATT)*




Aircraft Towing Tractor is indigenously developed equipment having compact and low profile design which enables the machine move under the fuselage of wide body aircraft for push out and dock-in operations. It can also be adopted for towing heavy duty trailers. 3 variants of ATT are available to pull the aircraft weighing upto 300 tons. An ATT with inbuilt 40 KVA, GPU is specifically designed and developed for military applications.

*Automatic Weapon Loader (AWL)*




Automatic Weapon Loader is manufactured by BEML for the use of Indian Air force. This versatile design can even be used for towing of small aircrafts on tarmac. AWL has a maximum lifting capacity of 1000 Kg.


----------



## B+ Dracula

@acetophenol 
You are definitely in Indian Armed Forces...You have all taste of military equipments
thats why you've Chemical Name....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

acetophenol said:


> *[/U]DRDO's Armored-Vehicle-Paramilitary*[/U]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRDO's Armored-Vehicle-Paramilitary*


when did this happened?


----------



## acetophenol

Anoushirvan said:


> @acetophenol
> You are definitely in Indian Armed Forces...You have all taste of military equipments
> thats why you've Chemical Name....


Thanks mate,all I do is surf around,gather info and put'em in one place There are several members around who have technical expertise on these equipments. And about my name,when I joined PDF I was preparing for my +2 chemistry exams:p



ni8mare said:


> when did this happened?


The pic is from DefEXPO 2004 mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*Universal Vertical launcher Module UVLM-8*








The ship-mounted system is developed for storing and launching BrahMos missiles.

*Integrated Field Shelter*




The Integrated Field Shelter is an underground shelter for collective protection against Nuclear, Biological and Chemical hazards. It has been designed to provide environmental protection for approximately 30 men for a minimum of four days. The shelter is provided with life supply, waste disposal, communication system etc.

*Hyperbaric Chamber*




The Hyperbaric Chamber commissioned at INHS, Ashvini, Mumbai can simulate upto 50m sea water depth. This is used for treatment of divers for decompression sickness and hyperbaric oxygen therapy. Also used to train divers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

acetophenol said:


> And about my name,when I joined PDF I was preparing for my +2 chemistry exams:p


What is the formulae of Acetophenol??..... AH2 ...??
its combinatoin of "AL" with Benzine .....& How about the Last Orbit have 2 electrons or 8??....


----------



## acetophenol

Anoushirvan said:


> What is the formulae of Acetophenol??..... AH2 ...??
> its combinatoin of "AL" with Benzine .....& How about the Last Orbit have 2 electrons or 8??....


Please don't do that to me mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO's Multi Caliber Rifle Prototype *




It is shameful that we don't have these weapons in use. Till now such weapons are only in prototype. Why is it that we are ordering foreign lobbies?

I hope the new government forces this down the throats of corrupt commanders who earn under the table ordering foreign weapons.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> It is shameful that we don't have these weapons in use. Till now such weapons are only in prototype. Why is it that we are ordering foreign lobbies?
> 
> I hope the new government forces this down the throats of corrupt commanders who earn under the table ordering foreign weapons.


It will be inducted under the F-INSAS project but it has to undergo A LOT of tests first both by the DRDO and IA, this is a new product so it takes time to prove it. Another 2-3 years and it will be in service is what I've heard.


----------



## acetophenol

* Light Weight Crevasse Crossing Bridge (CCB)*




The Bridge having the length of 10 m and 1.75 m roadway width has been developed for crossing the crevasse in glacial region.


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> It will be inducted under the F-INSAS project but it has to undergo A LOT of tests first both by the DRDO and IA, this is a new product so it takes time to prove it. Another 2-3 years and it will be in service is what I've heard.


you saw the post I tagged on mate?

* Fixed Bridge Class 3*




Fixed Bridge Class-3 has modules which can be assembled to form bridge of span 31 m and roadway width of 2.15 m.

*Counter Mine Flail*




The Counter Mine Flail on T-72 tank can make 4m wide vehicle safe lane in single pass by clearing all anti tank and anti personnel mines at the speed of 3kmph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> you saw the post I tagged on mate?


I missed it bro, what was it?




----------------------------------------


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> I missed it bro, what was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------


Here you go mate:




The gun on the bottom,isn't it the INSAS LMG with a box mag?


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> Here you go mate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gun on the bottom,isn't it the INSAS LMG with a box mag?


The one with the Bipod? That's the Negev bro.


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> The one with the Bipod? That's the Negev bro.


Yep,the one on the bipod. The pic was from DexExpo'04 OFB pavellion,all other weapons are OFB made for sure,so IMO,
1.Either its a INSAS LMG with a box Mag and not a Negev.
Or,
2. OFB makes Negev?





INSAS LMG foldable butt.


----------



## Abingdonboy

acetophenol said:


> Yep,the one on the bipod. The pic was from DexExpo'04 OFB pavellion,all other weapons are OFB made for sure,so IMO,
> 1.Either its a INSAS LMG with a box Mag and not a Negev.
> Or,
> 2. OFB makes Negev?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INSAS LMG foldable butt.


It's the Negev 100% bro, the Negev has those rather unique-looking bipod legs:













The Buttstock gives it away also. 

There is a reason for the relatively close resemblance- both the Negev/Galil family of weapons and INSAS family are based on the AK series with inputs from the FN FAL design.


Interesting this was at the OFB stall, would be news to me if the Negev was made under licence by the OFB.


----------



## acetophenol

Abingdonboy said:


> It's the Negev 100% bro, the Negev has those rather unique-looking bipod legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Buttstock gives it away also.
> 
> There is a reason for the relatively close resemblance- both the Negev/Galil family of weapons and INSAS family are based on the AK series with inputs from the FN FAL design.
> 
> 
> Interesting this was at the OFB stall, would be news to me if the Negev was made under licence by the OFB.


Its indeed confusing
This is the original post:


> The Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) of India's selection of weaponry including the 5.56 mm INSAS LMG, 9 mm Carbine (with Silencer), 7.62 mm 1A1 Rifle for defense and .315 '' Sporting rifle, 12 bore pump action Shotgun for civilian applications. The legendary Mikhail Kalashnikov who dropped in for the show, was extremely upset on seeing the OFB's AK-7, a clone of the AK-47, albeit only to the OFB's amusement.


----------



## acetophenol

India's own Multi cal Anti-Material Rifle 'Vidhwansak'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

A menacing ARJUN MK 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wolfschanzze

acetophenol said:


> *Jaguar-7 Night Vision Goggle/Binocular*/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaguar–7 from MKU is a combat- proven hand held single tube Night Vision Goggle / Binocular.
> 
> *Jaguar-14: Advance Night Vision Multi-purpose Scope*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaguar-14 from MKU is an ultra lightweight multi-purpose monocular weighing 260gms, ideal for special operations.
> 
> *Night Eye: Night Vision Weapon Sight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nighteye is a rugged metal bodied weapon sight which is ideal for night missions demanding accurate aiming.


Are these night vision sights on sale for common folk or only security agencies? In other countries like china it's freely available on market or online shopping.


----------



## acetophenol

wolfschanzze said:


> Are these night vision sights on sale for common folk or only security agencies? In other countries like china it's freely available on market or online shopping.



Not sure mate.


----------



## Green Angel

acetophenol said:


> 40.MILAN ATGM



Lol , Another MILAN


----------



## acetophenol

Green Angel said:


> Lol , Another MILAN


a few posts after you'll find a 'Fagot launcher' too!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

acetophenol said:


> Not sure mate.



I know someone who has a pair of NVG`s in India.

I dont get it why they should be banned, my uncle has a top notch camcorder (Sony) which has a very well working NV mode.

In fact there are dozens of tutorials which show how to make a NVG out of a camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

wolfschanzze said:


> Are these night vision sights on sale for common folk or only security agencies? In other countries like china it's freely available on market or online shopping.


Probably best these sorts of things are kept off the open market in India to be honest.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Abingdonboy said:


> Probably best these sorts of things are kept off the open market in India to be honest.


Why, china sells its stuff in open market and they have strict gun laws as ours and they can even carry swords katanas etc. and practice in public place, while we still fear a blade above 5 inches.
I got my sights from china,if people want to get them they will anyhow.
We could be encouraging our own small scale industries to make sights such as those.


----------



## Abingdonboy

wolfschanzze said:


> Why, china sells its stuff in open market and they have strict gun laws as ours and they can even carry swords katanas etc. and practice in public place, while we still fear a blade above 5 inches.
> I got my sights from china,if people want to get them they will anyhow.
> We could be encouraging our own small scale industries to make sights such as those.


I just think it presents a security risk- for the same reason private individuals are banned from owning satellite phones in India.


----------



## acetophenol

Hope not a repost...............

*MORTAR FIRE TRAINING SIMULATOR*
*




*

Imparts basic as well as advanced training to Mortar Fire Controller (MFC) in selection, prioritizing and engaging of a target and the Mortar Position Controller (MPC) in calculating the Bearing(Disha), Elevation(Unchai), Time of Flight and the Charge of the Ammunition.
Two MFCs and MPCs can be trained on the same visual database.
Computer generated imagery coupled with a large screen projection system provides a highly realistic Battlefield scenario.
High-resolution graphic scenario with various visual effects like day, dusk, night, and fog provides realism to the trainee Fire Controller.
3-dimensional visual scenario with cultural objects enhances the realism of the terrain scene viewed by the trainee Fire Controller.
Various databases with Geo-typical & Geo-specific terrains
36 Platoons on each visual database with 6 / 8 Mortars per Platoon.
Weapon Characteristics database includes
81mm, 120mm - Mortars
Any other can be incorporated

Ammunitions
HE, Smoke and Illumination

Type of shoots
Ranging
Belt of fire
Karger Fire
Impromptue Fire
Brigade

Night shoot practice.
Optional facility to integrate Mortar Launcher Mockup at MPC
Realistic aural cues to enhance the sensation of the battlefield scenario
Instructor facility to
Select, start, control, monitor and stop exercises.
Map view of the training area (10km x10km) with zoom in/out
Place Static and Dynamic objects (from object library)
Change the Environment conditions
Fire on cultural objects
To position the Observer anywhere on terrian
To introduce faults in the simulators to study the reaction of the trainee MFC
View of the Observer display using repeat monitor
Feedback and Analysis of exercise
Audio visual replay
Printed performance report for MFC and MPC

Reload, modify and store existing Exercises
On-line fault injection

Individual/Group evaluation which can be tailored to the user requirement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*MULTI STATION ATGM SIMULATOR



*
^^^
Instructor Station





*^^Launcher Station





^^Para Flare Effect





^^Sight View*

The simulator is designed and developed to incorporate the characteristics of the ATGM FLAME LAUNCHER.
Simulation of upto three ATGM Flame Launcher.
Performance of *Milan /Konkurs /Fagot /Milan 2T* missile simulated.
Simulation for Range between 300 to 4000 meters.
*ERA Panel protection for targets.*
Target destruction M kill / K kill.
Missile fire effects with dust, fire and sound.
*Smoke Grenade Launcher and Diesel smoke effects of targets.*
Use of wireless Data Acquisition for cable free operation.
Uses High End Graphics Workstation and accessories.
Development in Windows environment with User friendly operation.
Different exercises/ scenarios can be Configured and saved.
De briefing through projector and touch Screen display board.

*FORWARD OBSERVER SIMULATOR




*
SALIENT FEATURES

Imparts basic, advanced as well as customised training to Forward Observer (OP) in selection, prioritizing and engaging of a target and the Battery Command Post (BCP) in calculating the Bearing, Elevation, Time of Flight and the Charge of the Ammunition.
Two OPs and two BCPs can be trainezd simultaneously.
Computer generated imagery coupled with a large screen projection system provides a highly realistic Battlefield scenario.
High-resolution graphic scenario with various *visual effects like day, dusk, night, and fog *provides realism to the trainee Observer.
3-dimensional visual scenario with cultural objects enhances the realism of the terrain scene viewed by the trainee Observer.
Various databases with Geo-typical and Geo-specific terrains.
18 Batteries on each visual database with 6 / 8 Guns per Battery.
Weapon Characteristics database includes
*105 IFG, 105 LFG, 120 mm, 130 mm, 155 mm,*
Any other can be incorporated.

Ammunitions
*HE, HEVT, Smoke and Illumination.*




INSTRUCTOR

Type of shoots
Methods
Distributions
MFDT
*plan (Attack and Defence )*
Fire

*Night shoot practice.*
Facility to integrate Observer Equipments like LDR and TIIOE.
Realistic aural cues to enhance the sensation of the battlefield scenario.



OBSERVER

Instructor facility to
Select, start, control, monitor and stop exercises.
Map view of the training area (20km x20km) with zoom in/out.
Place Static Dynamic, Cultural objects (from object library).
Change the Environment conditions.
Fire on cultural objects.
To position the Observer anywhere on the terrain.
To introduce faults in the simulator to study the reaction of the trainee OP.
View of the Observer display using repeat monitor.
Feedback and Analysis of exercise.
Audio visual replay.
Printed performance report for OP and BCP.

Reload, modify and store existing Exercises.
On-line fault injection.

Individual / Group evaluation which can be tailored to the user requirement.


*Driving Simulators*

SIMU-DRIVE is a fully interactive computer generated imagery based driving simulator system which provides basic and exhaustive driver training for prospective drivers and as refresher training for existing drivers. Use of modern technology enables the application of new concepts in the field of driving simulators for wheeled vehicles. The use of this driving simulator allows a comprehensive training through a specific and objective driver training assessment.








*BENEFITS:*

Cost saving on fuel and maintenance
Ecologically beneficial
Training without risk or danger
Time-saving as compared to conventional training
Application of structured learning techniques
Progressive training with increasing complexities
Ability to develop training schedules for skills for effective learning and recall
*FEATURES:*

Adaptable to any four wheeled vehicle
Excellent facility for evaluation of driving skills and traffic sense
Training can be carried out over a broad range of terrains and external weather conditions
Easy to operate
Simple and minimal maintenance
Continuous monitoring of trainee actions
Registration and printout of trainee evaluation
Computer Based Questionnaires included for testing theoretical knowledge of trainee
Modular progressive courseware

*Air Defense Weapon Simulator System*






The simulator is a primary classroom training platform for the Armed Forces personnel for usage and exploitation of Air Defense Weapon System. This simulator helps in imparting training to the crew commanders in procedural aspects of the system. This system can be adapted to be sheltered in a container for mobility.
*Features of Missile System Simulation*

SCC & FCC stations similar to actual system to give realistic feel to the commanders.
Classroom Training System for SCC & FCC commanders on complete sequence of operations of the Akash Missile system.

Option for Group & Autonomous Mode operation.
Completely Ethernet networked.
*Features of Instructor station*

Instructor Station for Instructor operations and online scenario generation.
Creation of Target Trajectories, Scenarios
Scenario Modification and Preview
Session View
Target Simulation Data (Maneuvers)
Creation & run of individual/multiple run files
Fault Introduction
Briefing & Debriefing of training session
Report Generation
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*CREW GUNNERY SIMULATOR*

*



*

The Indoor Tank Crew Gunnery Simulator for *T-72 tank* trains the Gunner and Commander as a crew. The Simulator is a true replica of the vital controls of the Gunner and the Commander Station. It displays the battlefield scenario through computer-generated imagery to include


*Day-sight*
*Night-sight*
*Periscope*
*The System has the advantage of:*

Being built with Commercial-Off-The-Shelf (COTS) items
Easy transportability and ready to deploy
Compatibility with Distributed Interactive Simulation (DIS)
New weapons addition
Alternate display addition (viz.Thermal Image)
Training the Gunner alone as a Basic Gunnery Simulator independently

*Features*

Easy maintenance and is upgradable
Provides realistic procedural and advanced gunnery including tactical skill training
Enables turret crews to get trained as a team
User friendly instructor station for creation and control of the exercise
Student evaluation
Drive through the current scenario
Record and replay important portion of the training

*TANK DRIVING SIMULATOR*

*



*

The Tank Driving Simulator trains drivers of *T-72 tank.* It aids the driver in procedures of starting the tank in various modes and maneuver the tank on different terrain under varied environmental conditions.






Day-sight​
Night-sight​
Periscope​
*Advantages :*


This is an indoor simulator and does not include risks and also provides cost-benefit as against training on an actual tank​
Training indoors using various simulated terrain​
Easy maintainability as the system uses minimum mechanical components​
Adaptability to incorporate modified / enhanced controls​
*Features*


Mock-up of the cabin, with controls​
The driver's controls and instrument panel used are as available in the actual T-72 tank and are positioned at their respective locations​
Cabin mounted on a motion platform, to give a realistic driving feel​
Provides realistic aural effects​
Terrain and other objects are computer generated and are three dimensional​
Driver's periscope and out-of-hatch view simulated​
User friendly Instructor Interface​
Provision to select different exercises to incorporate various combat conditions​
Repeat displays at Instructor desk​
Trainee evaluation and grading​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*INSTANT FIRE DETECTION & SUPPRESSION SYSTEM FOR MBT ARJUN (IFDSS-MBT ARJUN)*






Instant Fire Detection and Suppression System (IFDSS) is a micro controller based fire detection and suppression system for vehicle/Tanks. The *Equipment automatically detects the fire and suppression of fire* is carried out either automatic or pressing manual override switch in crew as well as in engine compartment of the tank.

The detector unit have IR sensors and detects the fire in crew compartment and send the confirmation signal of fire to Main Control Unit (MCU) over Control Area Network protocol. The Main Control Unit (MCU) takes the necessary action to activate the fire Extinguishers.

A “Fire-Wire” is a flexible heat detecting wire, having one or more elements joined in series by means of various connector accessories. It is simply a linear Thermal Detector, which is directly interfaced with the Main Control Unit. It’s logic is designed for detection “Over Heat”, “Fire”, “Open Circuit” and “Short Circuit” conditions.

The system has feature of continuous health monitoring of Detector Units, Alarm and Flasher unit, Fire wire and Fire Extinguishers. The system also has the features like Built in Test facility (BITE) and Audio-Visual indication of “Over Heat” and “Fire” conditions in Engine compartment.


*SALIENT FEATURES*

Built in Test facility (BITE)
Monitoring of Detector units, Fire Wire, Alarm & Flasher unit and Fire Extinguishers
Simple Man-Machine interface (MMI)
Environmental specification as per JSS 55555
Easy maintenance and repair
Low Power Consumption
False Free Operation
Auto cut off voltage below 18 V and above 32 V
Electromagnetic Compatibility as per MIL Std 461C.
Audio and visual indication of “Over Heat” and “Fire”conditions in Engine compartment.

*INSTANT FIRE DETECTION & SUPPRESSION SYSTEM FOR BMP 2 & 2K (IFDSS-BMP 2 & 2K)*






Instant Fire Detection and Suppression System (IFDSS) is a micro controller based fire detection and suppression system for vehicle and Tanks. The system automatically detects the fire in the crew compartment and overheat / fire condition of the engine compartment. Suppression is carried out instantly by the system in two modes namely; Automatic and Manual.

IR sensors of the Detector Unit detects the fire in crew compartment and built-in control logic sends the confirmation of fire to Master Control Unit (MCU) using Control Area Network (CAN) protocol. MCU then activates the audio visual alarm and actuates the squib of fire extinguishers to extinguish the fire instantly.

Fire-wire used in Engine compartment, is a flexible heat detecting wire, having one or more elements joined in series by means of various connector accessories. It is simply a linear Thermal Detector, which is directly interfaced with the Main Control Unit. It’s logic is designed for detection “Over Heat”, “Fire”, “Open Circuit” and “Short Circuit” conditions

The system has feature of continuous health monitoring of Detector Units, Alarm and Flasher unit, Fire wire and on demand connectivity check for the Fire Extinguishers. The system also has the features like Built in Test facility (BITE) and Audio-Visual indication of “Over Heat” and “Fire” conditions in Engine compartment.


*SALIENT FEATURES*

Built in Test facility (BITE)
Continuous checking/monitoring of Detector units, Fire Wire, Alarm & Flasher unit and Fire Extinguishers
LCD display
Data logging facility
Real Time Clock
Detection of fire within 50 ms
Response time for complete fire suppression 150 ms
Environmental specification as per JSS 55555
Easy maintenance and repair
Low Power Consumption
False Free Operation
Auto cut off voltage below 18 V and above 36 V
Electromagnetic Compatibility as per MIL Std 461C.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DMSRDE-Developed Helicopter Composite Armour*
*





Radar Absorbing Structuring Composite for MCA/UCAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakdefender

Water Car Engineer said:


> *PAD Interceptor *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AAD Interceptor *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PDV Interceptor *



Interesting , what are specifications of the PAD interceptor , like what kind of gas pressure it lets out etc , thanks


----------



## acetophenol

pakdefender said:


> Interesting , what are specifications of the PAD interceptor , like what kind of gas pressure it lets out etc , thanks


PAD is an exo-atmospheric interception system.Its designed to intercept and destroy targets at 80km altitude.Its a two stage system.

*“NABHRATHNA”THE FLYING TEST BED (FTB)*
*




*
- A Modified Dornier for testing of airborne systems.Many systems lined up for testing such as
Maritime Patrol Radar, Synthetic Aperture Radar, Data‐link, Electro‐optics and EW systems
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*"RTRS Penta Rail Supersonic Track"






*


> Rail Track Rocket Sled (RTRS) Penta Rail Supersonic Track a national test
> facility was today inaugurated by Shri Avinash Chander, SA to RM,
> Secretary Department of Defence R&D and DG DRDO. “India is among a
> handful of countries in the world now possessing this unique test facility.
> This four kilometer long RTRS Penta track will be extremely useful for the
> testing of wide range of critical systems such as payload for manned
> missions of ISRO, the navigation system for missiles and aircrafts,
> proximity fuses for advanced warheads, fuses for armament systems
> parachutes for payload delivery, arrester systems for aircraft such as LCA”,
> stated Sh Avinash chander while inaugurated this National Test Facility, in
> presence of Dr SS Sundaram, DG(ECS), Dr Satish Kumar, Chief Controller
> (TM), Shri Ajay Singh, Chief Executive (CW&E), Sh M Balakrishnan and Sh
> V S Sethi , both former directors of TBRL and officers & staff of TBRL.
> Later, in his national technology Day address, he stated “I am glad that
> today we have added another key facility in TBRL. He also witnessed the
> demonstration of several newer advanced warheads”. Lauding the efforts
> of TBRL scientists in developing key technologies that are strategically
> important for the security of the nation, he said, that the observance of
> National Technology Day began with the technologies in which TBRL has
> played a key role. He also inaugurated the new building of Ballistics
> Vidyalaya, Ramgargh, a school run by DRDO Educational Society and the
> “Sampooran Singh Officers Transit Facility", within the premises of TBRL
> residential area at Ramgarh.
> Describing the RTRS facility, Dr Manjit Singh Outstanding Scientist &
> Director TBRL said, “the facility consists of five rails, each having a length
> of 4 km, on which a test article can be propelled at supersonic speed with
> the help of specially designed rockets. The track built for this purpose is
> precision aligned and capable of withstanding high level of loads. The
> capability so acquired will accelerate the pace of development of defence
> and aerospace technologies and products”.



*LUKOSKIN : HERBAL CARE PRODUCT FOR LEUCODERMA*
*




*


> Lukoskin, a herbal product for Leucoderma developed by DRDO, was launched by Dr. W. Selvamurthy, Distinguished Scientist & Chief Controller Research & Development (Life Science & International Cooperation) today at DRDO Bhawan. The product will be a boon for the patients of Leucoderma and is backed by extensive R&D work by the scientists of Defence Institute of Bio-energy Research (DIBER) (formerly Defence Agricultural Research Laboratory), Haldwani. DIBER, a DRDO laboratory has carried out extensive work in the area of medicinal plant and is also engaged in R&D in generating bio-energy solutions for energy security. The product, Lukoskin, was developed under the leadership of Dr Narender Kumar, Ex Director DARL and his team. Special efforts in the development of this herbal product were made by Dr. P.S. Rawat, ex Head, Herbal Medicine Division and Dr. H.K. Pandey, Scientist presently heading Phyto-Chemistry Division at Pithoragarh. The herbal product will be available in the form of ointment and oral liquid. Dr. Zakwan Ahmed, Director – DIBER, Haldwani and Dr G Ilavazhagan, Director – Life Sciences have pursued the case to bring the product into the market and render much needed service to mankind. This herbal product would be a new hope and boon to the vitiligo affected person. Under the leadership and guidance of Dr. W. Selvamurthy, the ‘Transfer of Technology’ has been granted to the AIMIL Pharmaceuticals (India) Ltd., New Delhi to manufacture and market this research product based on their technological and marketing credentials.
> Leucoderma or vitiligo is an idiopathic acquired disorder of skin. Patients with vitiligo develop white spots in the skin with varying size and location. The world wide incidence of leucoderma has been reported 1-2%. In India, its incidence is around 4-5% in some parts of Rajasthan and Gujarat it is very high more than 5-8%. This skin disorder is considered as social stigma in our country and people confuse it with leprosy. The affected individuals are always remain in constant depression with the feeling of being socially outcast. There are many existing remedies of this disorder viz., allopathic, surgical and adjunctive. None of the therapies has satisfactorily cure of this disease. Secondly, these are either costly or single component based, with very low level of efficacy and develop blister, edema, irritation in the skin with the result most of the patients discontinue the treatment. The scientists of DIBER (DRDO) have therefore focused on the causes of disease (aetiology) and researched out a comprehensive formulation for the management of leucoderma from Himalayan herbs by exhaustive scientific studies led to the establishment of the safety and efficiency of the product which extends the benefits on all fronts with very good efficiency. Clinically, the product is quite effective and helps not only in restoring the normal complexion in the affected area but also relieves the affected ones from mental stress, emotional and psychological trauma and thereby, enhancing the confidence and efficiency.
> The product was launched by Dr. W Selvamurthy in the presence of Dr. Narender Kumar, Dr. Zakwan Ahmed, Dr. G Ilavazhagan, Mr. KK Sharma, Managing Director, AIMIL Pharmaceuticals and senior officials of DRDO and AIMIL Pharmaceuticals.
> Press Release
> Wednesday the 7th September 2011
> Delhi, DRDO Bhawan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoUS

acetophenol said:


> PAD is an exo-atmospheric interception system.Its designed to intercept and destroy targets at 80km altitude.Its a two stage system.
> 
> *“NABHRATHNA”THE FLYING TEST BED (FTB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> - A Modified Dornier for testing of airborne systems.Many systems lined up for testing such as
> Maritime Patrol Radar, Synthetic Aperture Radar, Data‐link, Electro‐optics and EW systems


@sancho wouldn't it better to get a modern aircraft for testing purposes, or does it not matter?


----------



## acetophenol

IndoUS said:


> @sancho wouldn't it better to get a modern aircraft for testing purposes, or does it not matter?



Its just to perform airborne test mate,so as long as it flies,it does the job.But a bigger aircraft would've been better,but we don't have one.We previously used Avros,but its too old now,no longer in production and is unsafe.

Also,we have full rights for Do-228s,so we can modify them to our wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*HEAD UP DISPLAY FOR LIGHT COMBAT AIRCRAFT*






Head Up Display displays flight information of several selectable modes in collimated form so that a pilot can view this information superimposed on his view of the outside world without having to change his line of sight or visual accommodation. The pilot is thus able to fly the aircraft 'Head-up' thereby reducing workload and enhancing his weapon aiming capability.



*SALIENT FEATURES*

High reliability (MTBF of 3400 Hrs)
Wide field of view (25°)
Full readability in ambient light of 10,000 fL
Automatic brightness control
Compact in size
Customer tailored Up-Front Control Panel
Practically no sun reflection
Specifically designed for Light Combat Aircraft
Extensive Built-in-Test
Camera with automatic iris adjustment for brightness level from 10 to 10,000 fL

*DATA LINK AIRBORNE*
*




*
DATA LINK is an onboard system for

HELICOPTERS
AIRCRAFTS



ROLE
Data Link is aimed at integrating the tactical pictures and messages between units on air and ashore in a fast, reliable and secure manner.



SALIENT FEATURES

First of kind cPCI COTS hardware certified to aviation standards for any armed force
Proprietary Encryption / Decryption facility
Modem for radio interface
Interfaced with CAIO/CMS/TMS for tactical data exchange
Integrates all the units of fleet by using existing HF, V / UHF sets / SATCOM / LANDLINE
On-air compatible for any sensor



FUNCTIONS

Generates synthetic pictures of data taken from different sensors including Radar, Sonar and Electronic Warfare Equipments
Wide area network management including multi circuit operation from single platform, forward error correction, interface with tactical devices, Satcom, telephone line, Sanchar etc.
Information of unit position, air, surface, sub surface and special tracks position ESM bearing, aircraft status, OT Targeting Message, order Message etc. are available over the network
Tracks of Air, Surface, Sub surface, Special Tracks can be exchanged amongst different platforms












*Multifunction Rotary Switch*






The Multifunctional Rotary Switch, situated in the instrument panel of LCA, performs two main functions.

Modification of parameters
Display of time


The unit has a twelve position rotary switch to select the parameter and a concentric optical encoder to modify that parameter.
The stopwatch display is controlled by a toggle switch.
A display ON/OFF switch controls the display on HUD. The unit receives inputs from the Video Switching Unit (VSU), the display processors and Multifunction keyboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*PYLON INTERFACE BOX (PIB)*






*SALIENT FEATURES*

PIB is a Weapon control system which is part of Stores Management System (SMS) of the aircraft
It control the release of weapons under the control of master weapon computer and cockpit discrete signals through dual redundant architecture
Built with 32 bit micro controller MC 68322
The PIB comprises of the three types of systems, namely

1. *PIB _INBOARD (PIB_IB)* acts as interface between Master Weapon Computer and MIL STD 1760C Stores
2. *PIB _OUTBOARD (PIB_OB) *acts as interface between Master Weapon Computer and CCM launcher
3.* PIB _LASER (PIB_L) *acts as interface between Master Weapon Computer and LASER/FLIR Pod


*AIR DATA COMPUTER*






*FUNCTION SENSOR DISPLAY UNIT (FSDU)*








SMART, Spurt Message Alphanumeric Radio Terminal is a Data Communication Terminal for field use. The terminal provides reliable burst transmission capability to reduce radio channel occupancy time with reduction in probability of interference and jamming.​*SALIENT FEATURES*


The Function sensor display unit provides an interactive visual interface between the pilot and the avionics system of the aircraft​
FSDU will receive the commands from tasks mission computer and execute as per the requirements​
FSDU has 15 keys on its front panel for selection of different functions and sensors. Corresponding to each key, three programmable legends are displayed on the LCD panel to indicate the aircraft function/sensor configuration along with their selected/deselected status​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*DIGITAL FLIGHT CONTROL COMPUTER (DFCC)*










DFCC is an on board computer used for the flight control functions of the Aircraft
The on board computer has quadraplex construction. Each channel has got Multi layer Board which employ SMD components. All the PCBs are interconnected through the mother board, which is of polyamide material.
*SALIENT FEATURES*


Processes the various transducer signals and discrete related to flight control in the Aircraft​
Provides the basic hardware interface, which controls the Computer​
Converts the 28V dc input from the Aircraft into regulated voltage for use by internal PCBs​
All the hardware interfaces of analog, digital and power supply cards are accessed by software to a valid address​

*ESM SYSTEM FOR SUBMARINES*








This submarine borne ESM System covers the frequency range of D to J (1-18 GHz). In the tactical role, the system intercepts, detects and identifies the radar signals and displays active emitters, including transmissions from sub-marines. The system is wide open in frequency and space, provides high probability of intercept. The ESM system has sufficient signal sensitivity levels especially in the higher frequency bands, to realize high detection ranges. It provides threat warning from a threat library for threat prioritization. The system can handle pulsed, CW, chirp and other exotic signals with pulse densities up to 5,00,000.​*SALIENT FEATURES*


Wide open in spectral and spatial domain​
ELINT / IFF facilities with high sensitivity and parameter accuracies​
Extensive BITE facility for easy maintenance​
Large programmable Threat Library for radar modes​
Automatic tracking of large number of emitters​
Wide open Receivers with high probability of intercept and sensitivity​
Data Recording and Replay facility for Post Mission Analysis​
Single Operator controlled system with user friendly MMS​
AHU is capable of with standing external hydrolic pressure upto 60 bar​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

IndoUS said:


> @sancho wouldn't it better to get a modern aircraft for testing purposes, or does it not matter?



To test the systems? No, we have integrated such systems to the Do 228 several times, so have experience with it and since these systems have nothing to do with the operational performance of the platform, you can use any aircraft. The long term goal however was, to replace the Do 228 with the NAL Saras, which means sooner or later they might integrate such SAR radars to that platform too, but that's another sad story of indigenous aircraft development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*LCA Real Time Engineering Simulator*













A pilot-in-the-loop flight simulation facility has been designed and established exclusively for LCA to support the handling quality evaluation for the flight control Laws of the aircraft and mission planning by the Test pilots before each flight of LCA. The simulator is a fixed base type with a three window collimated visual system for the out-of-the-cockpit scene. The system updates simulation computation at very high rates with low latency.



> *LCA Tejas mission simulator inaugurated*
> March 2, 2008 by Joseph P. Chacko Leave a Comment
> 
> *Bangalore:* Indian indigenous fighter development program moved on to another land mark today. Indian Light Combat Aircraft “Tejas” Real Time Simulator (RTS) has been inaugurated by deputy chief of air staff of Indian Air Force.
> 
> Its a giant leap from simple fixed base simulator developed during early nineties which was envisaged to provide design support during the initial phase of LCA development has been fully developed in to a dome based mission simulator which can be used for handling quality evaluation as well as for planning and practicing mission profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DCAS in the LCA Tejas Simulator*
> 
> 
> The simulator is set up inside a 9 meter diameter dome. The visual cues are generated using 6 synchronized high performance Image Generators (COTS based) and projected on the inner surface of the dome with 6 – Channel projection system giving a seamless out-the-window view for the pilot with a FoV of 180° (Azimuth) x 80° (Elevation). The cockpit is close to the PV2 standard aircraft with actual pilot controls, synthetic instrument panels and various avionics displays like MFDs and SSDUs based on COTS components. The high fidelity flight model runs at 80 Hz frame rate on a dual processor machine under LINUX and RTLINUX Operating subsystem. The audio cues generated include the simulation of aircraft engine noise, tyre screech sound, landing gear thud, etc.
> 
> This simulator also provides facility for using a Digital Control Loading Unit (DCLU) for simulating the different force feel characteristics of the pilot control stick. An Instructor monitoring station is used for complete control of the simulator. A touch sensitive monitor located close to the cockpit allows for initiation, running of various configured versions of CLAW, Real Time plots, Insertion of faults etc.
> 
> 
> The simulator has been developed by Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE), Bangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

*ALL WEATHER LOW LEVEL AIR DEFENCE WEAPON CONTROL SYSTEM, PIW 529*






The all weather low-level Air Defence Weapon Control system is a combination of Radar, Computer and Display that deals with the threat of hostile ECM protected air missions at tree top level. It is a highly mobile land based autonomous search cum track radar which meets the ever increasing threat from low flying high-speed aircrafts. It has all weather capability with timely detection, very accurate and unambiguous tracking, fast prediction of lead angles and built in counter-counter measures.



*SALIENT FEATURES*

Early detection and fast acquisition.
Air Search in ‘I’ band and acquisition in ‘I’ & ‘Ka’ bands.
Dual Band ‘I’ and ‘Ka’ - tracking.
Computer assisted parallax calculation and ballistic data generation.
Track While Scan upto 3 targets.
Colour Raster Scan Display with PPI and TV picture.
Tactical map presentation through Data Input Unit.
Communication between system operator and gun.
Built in ECCM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*BATTLE FIELD SURVEILLANCE RADAR - MEDIUM RANGE (BFSR-MR), PIT 530*







Battlefield Surveillance Radar Medium Range (BFSR- MR) is a state of the art ground surveillance and Acquisition Radar capable of automatically detecting and displaying a diversity of moving targets such as pedestrians, vehicles, tanks, low flying Helicopters, etc. The radar supports Artillery units by location of shell bursts and providing fire correction data.




*APPLICATIONS*

Border surveillance
Battlefield surveillance
Intelligence gathering
Protection of Airfields
Artillery fire corrections



*SALIENT FEATURES*

Detection and acquisition of moving targets up to 40Km in range and 360° in Azimuth
Operates 24 hours a day and under all weather conditions
Easy to transport and deploy
Pulse Doppler radar with Built In Test Equipment (BITE)
Target classification based on the Doppler tone
Low probability of intercept with low peak power
User-friendly menu driven interface based on Windows2000
Track while scan of up to 60 targets
Overlay of digital maps
Provision to integrate with command and control systems
Built in training simulator






^^BFSR-MR mounted on Tatras in service with 17th Battalion,Brigade of the Guards






Snapshot from show "Jaihind with Rocky and Mayur",deployed BFSR-MR on the back

*TACTICAL CONTROL RADAR*






This is an early warning, alerting and cueing system,including weapon control functions. It is specially designed to be highly mobile and easily transportable,by air as well as on the ground. This radar minimises mutual interference of tasks of both air defenders and friendly air space users. The command and control capabilities of the RADAR in combination with an effective ground based air Defence provide maximum operational effectiveness with a safe, efficient and flexible use of the airspace.



*SALIENT FEATURES*

All weather day and night capability
40 km range, giving a large coverage
Multiple target handling and engagement capability
Local threat evaluation and engagement calculations assist the commander's decision making process, and give effective local fire distribution.
Easy to operate, and hence low manning requirements and stress reduction under severe conditions
Highly mobile system, to be used in all kinds of terrain, with short into and out of action times (deployment/redeployment)
Clutter suppression
High resolution, which gives excellent target discrimination and allows accurate tracking


*IFF Mk-XI
IFF Mk-XI Interrogator-Decoder System*






*SALIENT FEATURES*

Solid state transmitter
Uses State of Art component
RDP Interface : LAN / RS 422 / RS 232
ISLS & RSLS Processing
Menu Driven Control Unit
Target Report is available on Control Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*LYNX UX – GUN FIRE CONTROL SYSTEM*






Lynx U1 is a weapon control system designed to provide air defence with 76 mm and 30 mm guns. Its purpose is to locate a hostile target by means of a radar, acting on search information and to track its approach with high accuracy, in order to obtain reliable target data. The target data are further processed and used to control the weapons by placing it into an exact ballistic firing position for eventual destruction of the target. The GFCS continues to track the approaching target, with consequent movement of the weapon, until destruction of target is complete. The configuration consists of one Fire control tracker, five weapon channels-one SRGM-76 and four AK630 guns



*SALIENT FEATURES*


Quick reaction, Multi-sensor, Multiple weapon, Short/Medium/Long Range Defence.
Medium/short range defence against air/surface targets onboard naval ships.
Scalable units, configurable as composite system or subsystems depending on the customer requirements.
Comprises of five functional subsystems each of which can be used as an independent system (Refer Fig. below).



*SUB- SYSTEMS*

Tracker
X-Band Radar and Electro Optic (EO) capability with TV Camera, Thermal Imager and Laser Range Finder.

Weapon Control
Advanced casualty mode with TDS track data generation using Integrated Handheld Electro Optic (IHEO) & Range Correlation.
Weapon control systems for the SRGM and AK630 Gun Mounts.

Sight Control
Gun Casualty Panel (GCP) for SRGM control with Multiple Sight control option.
Sight with Super Elevation Marking/Speed Rings, Binocular and IHEO.

Combat Management System
Dedicated tracker console and weapon console, Tracker console with distinct designation and tracking control, Weapon Console with distinct assignment and engagement control.
Option to interface external fire channel.
CMU(Combat Management Unit), to manage track/weapon/sight control data, to interface with external radars/fire channels.
Online simulation, capability to simulate online two tracks for tracker and three tracks for weapon control.
CMSTime, a common time reference for tracker/weapon/sight control for effective external designation and fire control.
Video Distribution Unit (VDU), distribution of TV/ Radar videos and tracker/weapon control target simulation.

Support System
Data Recording and Evaluation System (DRES) with MiniADES, CMS_View, CMS_Term & Mobile Operator Panel (MOP). MiniADES- online monitoring, recording and evaluation of Tracker/Weapon Control data. CMS_View-online monitoring, recording and evaluation of CMS data. CMS_Term-common terminal interface for all the controllers, MOP-portable 2nd /3rd level maintenance tool.
Power Distribution Panels, remote switching and power distribution.


*NAVAL GUN DRIVE SYSTEM (AK 630)*

AK 630 M is a 6 barrelled 30 mm Air defence Naval Gun of Russian origin presently in service with Indian Navy. The Drive Units of AK 630 M gun mount is meant to position the gun in azimuth and elevation in accordance with the command from the fire director system or the stand by control post.



*The System Comprises of 13 drive sub-units*

Ballast Resistor (AK-630 assy 176)
Rectifier (I)-BAKC-1-30 with SPTA set
Filter (I)-BAKC-1-30 with SPTA set
Electrical equipment arrangement (AK-630 assy 175 A)
Azimuth & Elevation hydraulic drive unit (AK-630 assy 112/50)
Azimuth guidance mechanism (AK-630 assy 104)
Elevation guidance mechanism (AK-630 assy 105)
Brake and control mechanism (AK-630 assy 116)
Counter Sensor (AK-630 assy 123)
Set of cables (AK-630 assy 124)
Firing Mechanism (AK-630 assy 126)
Control Unit (AK-630 assy 171/50)
System D219-50A with SPTA set


*IAC Mod 'O'*

*IAC MOD ‘O’* - The ASW Command and Control Complex, is an Integrated Combat Suite designed for fitment on SNF class of ships, to carry out the computation of ASW fire Control solution and for firing all the ship borne ASW weapons, in conjunction with the Sonar, Navigational radar.
*IAC MOD ‘O’* - is the first indigenously developed ASW FCS system intended to incrementally modernize the existing FCS by providing improved Contact Motion Analysis, improved data processing and generation of the Fire Control Solution for the indigenous Torpedo Program also.



*SYSTEM CAPABILITIES*
The *IAC MOD 'O'* is capable of performing the following function:

Displays tracks from two on-board Sonar Systems(Hull mounted and Towed Array Systems) as and when fitted on board.
Displays of track data of two on-board Navigational Radars (Rashmi 1 and 2).
Designates one or more target(s) to FCS, which may be Sonar track or Radar Track.
Generates Fire Control Solutions of designated targets separately for Rocket Launcher (RBY6000) and QTTM.
Enables firing of Rockets and Torpedoes.
Execute Weapon Control from ASW Console.Alternatively, conduct Power Operations from weapon data converters(WDC 1 & WDC 2) or operate weapon launch in local mode.










*SYSTEM CONFIGURATION*
The system consists of three consoles designated as

Console-1
Weapon Data Converter -1 (WDC1)
Weapon Data Converter -2 ( WDC2)
The system is implemented on standard VME architecture and inter system communication is on a dual redundant MIL-STD –1553 BUS. Lynx 4.0 OS is used.
Console1 interfaces with different sensors and depending upon the target data and the computed Fire Control Solution , the system provides all the analog weapon controls through WDC1 and WDC2.


----------



## acetophenol

*IAC Mod 'C'*








*IAC MOD 'C' *is an integrated ASW system for all surface ships of the Indian Navy. IAC MOD-C computes of ASW Fire Control Solution and facilitates firing of all ship-borne ASW weapons. This fire control system can be deployed for any class of combat Ships for interfacing with any type of torpedoes and rocket launcher. In addition , the system facilitates counter measure capability for torpedoes through the decoy launching system.



*Design Features*

State of the art design.
Modular system configuration.
Open System Architecture and Interfaces.
Common hardware / software modules & technologies across projects.
Standard back planes for reduced complexity of inter-connection.
Efficient packaging of electronics.
Ergonomic operator interfaces.
In built online and offline FDFL



*System Capabilities*

Capable of interfacing with the ship borne sensors and ASW weapons.
Automated data handling from the ship’s sensors and will provide FCS, for associated ASW weapons.
Provides passive CMA using bearing information from sensors.
Generates own ship maneuvering recommendations for Passive tracking.
Capable of data fusion of parameters of same target if available from many sensors.
Simulates environment in order to present real situation scenario for training of the operator.
Adequate redundancy through Fault Tolerant Software and hardware.
Generates Fire Control Solutions of designated targets separately for selected weapon systems.
Generates torpedo countermeasure solutions and threat analysis.
Enables firing of Rockets, Torpedoes and Expendable Decoys.



*SYSTEM FEATURES*

Carryout Contact Motion Analysis (CMA) for 12 active sonar targets, 22 passive Sonar targets.
Simultaneous designation of four targets and generate Fire Control Solutions for designated targets after Computation of CMA, giving outputs for the weapons.
Generation of recommendation on ship course and speed to attain the weapon release point at earliest.
Display of Weapon Danger Zone (WDZ) for safety of the ships and helicopters while firing anti- submarine weapons.
Enable firing of Rockets RGB 60 in Remote, Local & Emergency Modes.
Enable the firing of Torpedoes CET 65 E/ 53-65 KE in the Remote, Local and Manual Modes.
Enable the firing of expendable decoys of DL in Remote, Local and Emergency Modes.
Facility for recording, printing and display of firing details for analysis.
Indicates status of ammunition & position of IRL, ITTL and EDL.
Display of inputs data parameters after the data has been fed into the torpedoes.
Enable the throw off firing facility of Rocket Launcher IRL to a ‘throw off’ distance, of the target, from 500 m to 1000 m in steps of 100m.
Display of weapon track (Torpedo DR track till ISR) and Rocket – probability ellipse for ASW rockets.
Present alarms on detection of torpedoes, whenever deployment envelopes of towed Decoy/array is exceeded.
A maximum of two torpedoes can be fired in a salvo.
The default time interval between firing of salvo of torpedoes will be 3 seconds.
The default time interval, between firing of salvo of rockets, will be 0.5 seconds.
The default time interval between firing of salvo of decoy will be 10 seconds.
The speed of the ship not exceeds 24Knots during firing.
The Fire Control Solution caters for the following parameters:
For ITTL Firing: Target speed – 0 to 50 kt, Target depth – 0 to 800 m, Target Bearing – 0 to 360 deg, Torpedo speed – up to 60 kt, Torpedo depth – 0 to 650 m.
For IRL Firing: Target speed – up to 50 kt, Target depth – 0 to 350 m, Target Bearing – 0 to 360 deg, Target range-8 Km.
For EDL Firing: Time in Sec, Number – 1 to 10.


*ELECTRO OPTICAL FIRE CONTROL SYSTEM (EOFCS)*





*SALIENT FEATURES*

Short, medium range defence
Naval Gunfire Support (NGS)
Target Acquisition and tracking by TV/TI camera supported by LRF
Engagement using short and medium range gun mounts
External target designation / weapon control interface
Target data interface to external FCS

*STABILISED OPTRONIC PEDESTAL*



The Stabilized Optronic Pedestal (SOP) for CRN 91 is an Electro optical Fire Control System for engaging sea targets upto 4 km range and controlling of CRN-91 gun. Optronic pedestal has been designed to carry out surveillance with CCD Camera during daytime and Thermal Imager during night and for remote controlling of CRN-91 gun. The system is a two axis stabilized Sighting System using Direct drive torque motors. FOG Gyros in both the axes are used for Velocity feedback and 16 bit encoders are used for position feedback.

A Control and Display Unit (CDU) is mounted in the wheel house for various controls of pedestal and Gun system by the operator. The dual Axis Joystick is provided in CDU for the movement of Pedestal and gun After acquiring the target, the target is tracked automatically with the help of Video Auto Tracker facility and helps the Operator for firing at the target.



*SALIENT FEATURES*

2 Axis stabilized Platform
High resolution CCD camera
3-5 µm Thermal Imager
Eye safe Laser Range Finder
Automatic transfer of firing offsets to gun
Automatic Video Tracker for accurate target tracking
Fully indigenous design except for the sensors
User friendly Man Machine Interface

*SIGHT CONTROL FOR SRGM*








Control of SRGM 76 gun mount in stand-alone (casualty mode) through Target Designator Sight (TDS).
TDS provides angle information in coarse and fine formats.
TDS can be fitted with additional Electro Optic (EO) sensors to enhance surveillance, detection and track capability.
Kolanka sight is designed accurately for designating targets.
A binocular with collimator can replace Kolanka sight when needed.
Firing can be interrupted with an overriding switch (Fire Interrupt Switch).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*OPTICAL DIRECTOR SYSTEM (ODS)*




*SALIENT FEATURES*

Stand alone control of the gun mounts
Graphic user interface for operator interactions
External target designation source for onboard Fire Control Systems
Upgradable with IHEO (Integrated Handheld EO with LRF, TVC, IRC), for target lead angle prediction for gun laying or use as fire channel for onboard Fire Control Systems

*L- BAND SURVEILLANCE RADAR, RAWL02 Mk-II*

RAWL02 Mk-II is a long range air surveillance Radar operating in D band. The Radar RAWL02 Mk-II is designed for use onboard large and medium Naval ships range air warning and target detection.



*SALIENT FEATURES*

Coherent on receive radar using Tracking Stalo technique
High gain parabolic reflector antenna
Superior MTI performance in non-coherent environment
ECCM and Anti-clutter facilities
Variable transmitted power
Sector transmission capability

*L- BAND SURVEILLANCE RADAR, RAWL02 Mk-III*

RAWL02 Mk-III is long range L band surveillance radar for detection of air and surface targets.



*SALIENT FEATURES*

Long range medium range L-band surveillance for air warning and surface warning
High gain antenna with low side lobes and two selectable speeds
Roll and pitch stabilized antenna platform
Synthesizer controlled transmitter with TWT amplifier
Low power solid state backup transmitter
State of art Video extractor track management system based on COTs technology
Low Noise Receiver combined with split pulse and matched dynamic range compression
Extensive BITE facility
ECCM capability
Instrumentation range is 270 Kms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godofwar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayanta

*[URL='http://www.ndtv.com/article/list/india/']All India | Written by Nitin Gokhale | Updated: June 19, 2014 21:47 IST






'Dhanush', India;s indigenous towed artillery gun


New Delhi[/URL]: * If all goes well over the next few days, the Indian Army's prayers for a towed artillery gun looks set to be answered soon.

The summer trials of 'Dhanush', a 155-mm, 45 calibre gun built by the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), a defence public sector unit, are slated to begin at the Pokhran firing ranges from Friday, highly placed sources have told NDTV. The winter trials, a prerequisite along with summer tests, was carried out in the high altitude areas of Sikkim in the winter of 2013.

If the gun, based on the design and manufacturing technology provided by Swedish gun maker Bofors AG in the late 1980s, passes the test in the week-long trials in the heat of Rajasthan's desert, the OFB is likely to get the final clearance for manufacturing the _desi_ but improved version of the original Bofors gun (the earlier version was of 39 caliber and, hence, had a shorter barrel) and fill a critical gap in India's artillery arsenal.

For more than 15 years, the Army's artillery modernisation plan has suffered one way or the other, the tendering process getting embroiled in allegations of manipulation and corruption at various stages. At least two foreign manufacturers have been blacklisted in the process. The Army, which needs over 1,500 towed artillery guns at an estimated cost of over Rs. 10,000 crore, is desperate to get new guns since no new guns have been inducted after the Bofors joined the Indian Army in the late 1980s.

The Army has given an initial indent of 116 guns to the OFB, with an option to increase the order to 416 pieces of artillery. The OFB gun, with its electronic sighting and laying system (Ballistic Control System or BCS) for aiming the gun at the target, will be a major improvement over the Bofors' manual system. More importantly, the Dhanush is likely to be priced at Rs. 14 crore a piece, less than half of a similar gun manufactured abroad.

While the original Bofors gun has a maximum effective range of 27 kilometres, 'Dhanush' can fire a salvo up to 38 kilometres in the plains, those involved with the gun's manufacturing said.

If the trials go off smoothly and the Army then gives the final clearance, the OFB has plans to double its manufacturing capacity from the current 18 guns a year.

In 'Dhanush', Indian Army's Prayers Answered - NDTV


----------



## Tshering22

Jayanta said:


> *All India | Written by Nitin Gokhale | Updated: June 19, 2014 21:47 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dhanush', India;s indigenous towed artillery gun
> 
> New Delhi: * If all goes well over the next few days, the Indian Army's prayers for a towed artillery gun looks set to be answered soon.
> 
> The summer trials of 'Dhanush', a 155-mm, 45 calibre gun built by the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), a defence public sector unit, are slated to begin at the Pokhran firing ranges from Friday, highly placed sources have told NDTV. The winter trials, a prerequisite along with summer tests, was carried out in the high altitude areas of Sikkim in the winter of 2013.
> 
> If the gun, based on the design and manufacturing technology provided by Swedish gun maker Bofors AG in the late 1980s, passes the test in the week-long trials in the heat of Rajasthan's desert, the OFB is likely to get the final clearance for manufacturing the _desi_ but improved version of the original Bofors gun (the earlier version was of 39 caliber and, hence, had a shorter barrel) and fill a critical gap in India's artillery arsenal.
> 
> For more than 15 years, the Army's artillery modernisation plan has suffered one way or the other, the tendering process getting embroiled in allegations of manipulation and corruption at various stages. At least two foreign manufacturers have been blacklisted in the process. The Army, which needs over 1,500 towed artillery guns at an estimated cost of over Rs. 10,000 crore, is desperate to get new guns since no new guns have been inducted after the Bofors joined the Indian Army in the late 1980s.
> 
> The Army has given an initial indent of 116 guns to the OFB, with an option to increase the order to 416 pieces of artillery. The OFB gun, with its electronic sighting and laying system (Ballistic Control System or BCS) for aiming the gun at the target, will be a major improvement over the Bofors' manual system. More importantly, the Dhanush is likely to be priced at Rs. 14 crore a piece, less than half of a similar gun manufactured abroad.
> 
> While the original Bofors gun has a maximum effective range of 27 kilometres, 'Dhanush' can fire a salvo up to 38 kilometres in the plains, those involved with the gun's manufacturing said.
> 
> If the trials go off smoothly and the Army then gives the final clearance, the OFB has plans to double its manufacturing capacity from the current 18 guns a year.
> 
> In 'Dhanush', Indian Army's Prayers Answered - NDTV



I pray that the Army inducts hundreds of these. It will virtually eliminate the need to import artillery guns of one category at least. If all goes well, we could as well further research on this technology to modernize our future artillery gun tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

Tshering22 said:


> I pray that the Army inducts hundreds of these. It will virtually eliminate the need to import artillery guns of one category at least. If all goes well, we could as well further research on this technology to modernize our future artillery gun tech.



If I am not wrong,so far we had to import Arty guns of one calliber only,the 155mms.All other catagories were filled by Indian guns.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Dhanush 155m, 45 Cal (Bofors upgrade)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Kalyani's "Bharat 52" - 155mm, 52cal Gun system (upgraded MFL gun)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Kalyani Group on the other hand, few months back had informed, that they are working on a Indigenius Ultra light Long Range Howitzer, Baba Kalyani owner of the Kalyani Groups had even infact questioned Purchase of Expensive M777 ultra-light howitzers artillery guns and had informed to the media outlet, that they are working on 155 millimetre (mm)/39 calibre ultra-light howitzers with effective range of 22 km , Gun will be built with Technical collaboration with US based Mandus Group and will be ready Next Year .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Brahmos Missile*



Water Car Engineer said:


> *ARUDHRA 4-D Radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASHWINI 4-D SURVEILLANCE RADAR *




*NEW 4-D SURVEILLANCE RADARS






Ashwini S-band MPR






Arudhra S-band MPR*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

*Sudarshan laser-guided bomb*




Air Force orders 50 laser-guided bombs from ADE -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

acetophenol said:


> *Sudarshan laser-guided bomb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force orders 50 laser-guided bombs from ADE -The New Indian Express




50 bombs is a really tiny order you know. Let's hope that's all the need and not import anything videshi junk needlessly.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Composites for LCH*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MCIWS*










*JVPC*










*UBGL*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IRDE developed dual FOV uncooled sight for MMG/AMR*










*IRDE developed WNS for Multi Cal Rifle






IRDE developed LRTI






IRDE developed MR-EO sensors










IRDE developed SEOS










IRDE developed SSS






IRDE developed naval EOFCS
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO Weapons Locating Radar*

Primary Role: Locate hostile artillery, mortar, and rocket locations. For more effective counter bombardment.






*Central Acquisition Radar (3D-CAR) for Akash SAM
*


> 3D radar developed by DRDO for use with Akash SAM capable of tracking 150 targets.









*Rohini (Air Force Variant)*



> The ROHINI has a new Indian-developed antenna which is more advanced than that on the original CAR terms of power handling and beam forming technology.









*Revathi Radar (Naval Variant)*



> The scope of the radar is: Medium Range 3D air surveillance for interception, 3D Target tracking and indication, and sea surface surveillance as primary sensor.









*3D Tactical Control Radar (Army Variant)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRDE developed naval EOFCS*











_On Shivalik Class Frigate _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*Light Weight Foldable Stretcher*
The Transfer of Technology (ToT) of Light Weight Foldable Stretcher, developed at DRDO was done to M/s Anjani
Technoplast, Noida 6th Mar'06. The conventional stretcher is quite heavy, weighing more than 10 kg and poses problems
during transportation and when quick evacuation of the injured is needed. A foldable stretcher *weighing 6.6 kg* that can
also be carried as a backpack. It is made of a new material (*composite alloy and a special fabric*) and can *carry 120 kg* on
any terrain. The stretcher has been appreciated by Director General, Armed Forces Medical Services, who is now
coordinating user trials.






*Titanium Bone Implants, Surgical Kit & other devices*
Most of the biomaterial or devices meant for use as implants (bone prosthesis, bone screws, plates etc) are imported and are
steel-based. Titanium has been shown to possess many advantages over other implant material, including
osteocompatibility. INMAS in collaboration with DMRL, NFTDC, SBMT and CGCRI has developed hip prosthesis, bone
plates and screws and orbital implant for clinical use.






*Motorized Wheelchair*
This wheel chair is very useful in hospitals & domestic purposes for disabled people & developed for smooth floors,
wards & homes.
The salient features are as follows:
• Adjustable footrest.
• Strong and anticorrosive material
• Simple electronic circuit for handling the chair
• Very low cost as compared to the imported counterpart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*RF Coil for Breast Imaging*
Organs like breast, thyroid, and orbit are generally not imaged properly with MRI due to non-linear topography, which
causes image artifacts. The accuracy of MRI in breast masses therefore suffers. The usual solution to this problem is use
of externally placed RF coil that has an adjustable contour facility.

Salient features of the coil developed at INMAS are:

 Bilateral cups of 14.5 cm diameter for both the breasts
 Auto tuned & detuned Circularly Polarized surface Coil
 Frequency – 63.9 MHz with a bandwidth of 400 KHz
 Very low cost –* approximately Rs.25000/- to Rs.30000/- *as compared to vendor supplied coil cost approx Rs 3 - 4
lacs. Hence saving in FE.
 Performance of the coil found to be comparable to any commercially available coil


----------



## Echo_419

Sorry if already Posted 





Ordnance Factory Board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Brahmos Missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

*Black Kite Micro UAV*





*Golden Hawk Micro UAV*









*Micro Beacon UAV*









*Micro Beacon UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*AMOGH Carbine*





*AMOGH Carbine*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Indian Tata group produces first Advanced Composite Floor for Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner

Nagpur. India’s TAL Manufacturing Solutions Ltd. (TAL) celebrated delivery of its first advanced composite floor beam (ACFB) for the Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner to Boeing on June 17. The ACFB was produced in collaboration with Boeing by TAL at its dedicated world-class facility in MIHAN SEZ in Nagpur. This is a major milestone in TAL’s progression towards world class cost- effective offerings in the aerospace market. TAL is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Tata Motors of India’s leading industrial Tata group. Senior TAL officials including the Chairman, Mr R.S Thakur, Mr John Byrne - Vice President, Aircraft Materials and Structures, Supplier Management, Boeing Commercial Airplanes (BCA), and Mr Jay Campbell - Managing Director, International Business Development, BCA, were present to commemorate the flag-off ceremony. Boeing India - President, Mr Pratyush Kumar, called it a major milestone not just for Boeing and TAL but also for India. “This is not just any part,” he observed, adding: “It represents a highly advanced form of composite manufacturing that enhances India’s stature in the global supply chain network of Boeing. This is an excellent
example of India bringing productivity and competitiveness to Boeing, and Boeing bringing cutting- edge technology to India – a truly win-win partnership.” “We are proud of achieving this milestone,” said Mr Rajesh Khatri, Executive Director & CEO, TAL. “This would not have been possible without the support of the Boeing Team. We will accelerate production to meet Boeing requirements and are committed to create a center of excellence for aerospace in India backed by world-class facilities, proficient people and global best practices.” “Manufacturing composites for aerospace is a complex, demanding process,” said Mr Kent Fisher, Vice President and General Manager of BCA Supplier Management. “We are pleased
with the progress TAL has made in such a short period of time”. In less than five years, TAL has transformed a green field site at MIHAN, SEZ into an aerospace manufacturing facility, building sophisticated aero structures. It has also created employment opportunities for more than 200 persons – with a potential for many more. Now, TAL is positioned to methodically ramp up production for 787-9 floor beams that are shipped to Boeing partners in Italy, Japan and the United States. With a state-of-the-art facility and capability of manufacturing precision, high quality and cost effective aerospace components, TAL is set to foray its presence in the global aerospace domain.

..:: India Strategic ::. Civil Aviation: Indian Tata group produces first Advanced Composite Floor for Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KalaGhoda

This is a feel-good thread !  thank you guys for making it !


----------



## Echo_419

acetophenol said:


> *AMOGH Carbine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AMOGH Carbine*



are these in service with the Army,Navy,Air force or even any Paramilitaries


----------



## acetophenol

Echo_419 said:


> are these in service with the Army,Navy,Air force or even any Paramilitaries





Echo_419 said:


> are these in service with the Army,Navy,Air force or even any Paramilitaries


A few thousands are ordered by Paramilitary and the Navy.
This lightweight packs a punch - The Hindu



Echo_419 said:


> are these in service with the Army,Navy,Air force or even any Paramilitaries





Echo_419 said:


> are these in service with the Army,Navy,Air force or even any Paramilitaries


A few thousands are ordered by Paramilitary and the Navy.
This lightweight packs a punch - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*Light Weight ESM For Helicopters





*

*Light Weight ESM For Small Aircrafts




*

*Airborne Maritime ESM For Aircrafts




*

*Shilka Upgrade (BEML)






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*Autonomous Underwater Vehicle (AUV) - DRDO*

The four-metre long, 1.4-metre wide, 1,500 kg, flat fish-shaped vehicle can travel at a speed of about 7 km per hour at depths of up to 300 metres below sea level.

The control and navigation algorithms and guidance strategy for DRDO's 1,500 kg Autonomous Underwater Vehicle (AUV) was developed by the Department of Engineering Design, IIT Madras.

When the vehicle deviates from its intended path, the guidance and control systems activate the propellers (technically called ‘thrusters’) and control planes to ensure that the vehicle returns to the original trajectory and continue moving along the desired path.

The propeller configuration can be changed depending on the mission requirements. Movements in six different directions — upward and downward, forward and reverse, and left and right (port and starboard) — can be achieved by propellers placed suitably.

DRDO Tests Autonomous Underwater Vehicle |APPSC Material, Group 1 Group 2 Notification, UPSC, Bank PO, IBPS, General Studies Material

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*AUV-150 , CMERI*

AUV (Autonomous Underwater Vehicle) - 150 is an unmanned underwater vehicle (UUV) being developed by Central Mechanical Engineering Research Institute (CMERI) scientists in Durgapur in the Indian state of West Bengal. The project is sponsored by the Ministry of Earth Sciences and has technical assistance from IIT-Kharagpur.

The AUV-150,' as the prototype is named, is built to operate 150 metres under the sea. It was developed in technical collaboration with the Indian Institute of Technology (IIT), Kharagpur.

The cylindrical AUV is capable of independently carrying out a plethora of underwater operations, including ocean floor-mapping, surveillance activities and oceanographic studies, based on data gathered using its onboard sensors.

The AUV has hybrid communication channels. It uses radio frequency while on surface, but switches to acoustic communication when submerged. The AUV has its own power, propulsion, navigation and control systems. For movement underwater, it locates own geographical position using navigational sensors, while its forward-looking sonar facilitates obstacle evasion and safe passage. For effective operation, it is equipped with navigational sensors like the inertial navigation system, depth sonar, altimeter etc., and payload sensors like camera, side scan sonar and the like. It has extra roll stability, a cruising speed of up to four knots, and weighs about 490 kg, Professor Biswas said.

*Sea trial*

The first series of sea trials of AUV-150 was commenced from 13 July 2011 off the Chennai coast. From July 13 to July 16 the diving depth of the AUV-150 was increased in stages, it reached consecutive depths of 35,79m 79.86m and 119.95m and finally on 17 july 2011 Auv-150 reached the specified depth of 150 m. Despite extreme rough sea environments (Sea-state of 4), the sea trial was satisfactory. Although minor problem was faced in recording video frames.

Sea trials of Autonomous Underwater Vehicle to be conducted this month-end - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

kurup said:


> *AUV-150 , CMERI*
> 
> AUV (Autonomous Underwater Vehicle) - 150 is an unmanned underwater vehicle (UUV) being developed by Central Mechanical Engineering Research Institute (CMERI) scientists in Durgapur in the Indian state of West Bengal. The project is sponsored by the Ministry of Earth Sciences and has technical assistance from IIT-Kharagpur.
> 
> The AUV-150,' as the prototype is named, is built to operate 150 metres under the sea. It was developed in technical collaboration with the Indian Institute of Technology (IIT), Kharagpur.
> 
> The cylindrical AUV is capable of independently carrying out a plethora of underwater operations, including ocean floor-mapping, surveillance activities and oceanographic studies, based on data gathered using its onboard sensors.
> 
> The AUV has hybrid communication channels. It uses radio frequency while on surface, but switches to acoustic communication when submerged. The AUV has its own power, propulsion, navigation and control systems. For movement underwater, it locates own geographical position using navigational sensors, while its forward-looking sonar facilitates obstacle evasion and safe passage. For effective operation, it is equipped with navigational sensors like the inertial navigation system, depth sonar, altimeter etc., and payload sensors like camera, side scan sonar and the like. It has extra roll stability, a cruising speed of up to four knots, and weighs about 490 kg, Professor Biswas said.
> 
> *Sea trial*
> 
> The first series of sea trials of AUV-150 was commenced from 13 July 2011 off the Chennai coast. From July 13 to July 16 the diving depth of the AUV-150 was increased in stages, it reached consecutive depths of 35,79m 79.86m and 119.95m and finally on 17 july 2011 Auv-150 reached the specified depth of 150 m. Despite extreme rough sea environments (Sea-state of 4), the sea trial was satisfactory. Although minor problem was faced in recording video frames.
> 
> Sea trials of Autonomous Underwater Vehicle to be conducted this month-end - The Hindu




Looks great,when are we gonna induct it


----------



## acetophenol

*BS 42 Snow Cutter




*

-CUMMINS QSX15 turbo charged engine with superb fuel economy matched for
operation at high altitudes and very low ambient temperature
 -Closed loop hydraulic system for travel and implement operation for precise, fine
control.
 -Anti-skid chain for operation in snow, ice, etc
 -Wide band travel of speeds (0.1 kmph and 50 kmph) hydrostatic drive system for
travel with two speed gearbox.
 -Integrated of travel and implement hydraulics thru’ electronic controls.
 -High maneuverability for operation in mountainous roads.
 -Operation at 18,500 feet altitude & upto -40 deg. Celsius.
 -Snow discharges upto 3500 tons per hour and a maximum throwing distance of 40
metres.
 -All round direction of discharge up to 300 deg. & oscillating type cutting head upto 9
deg.
 -Cutter module with independent tilt, raise & lower features.
-Net Power: 362 kW (485 HP) @ 2000 r/min

*Pavement Laying Truck




*

Pavement Laying Truck is used for movement of Vehicles on marshy soil.

Specifications

-Basic vehicle T815 VTI 8X8
-No. of pavement panels 80 Nos., 40 on each side
-Total length of roadway 40 m
-Width of Roadway: Max – 4 m
-Min – 2.8 m
-Time required with 1 + 5crew
-For Laying - 10 minutes
-For Retrieving - 30 minutes
-Total weight 25100 kg
-Size of each pavement panel 1m x 1.3m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*Missile Transporter*






Missile Transporter Vehicle is meant for carrying PRITHVI missile less warheads. Two missiles
and wings are separately carried on each vehicle in special containers, which are pressurized.

Specifications

-Engine T3-930-54, 12-cylinder, V-type, Air-cooled, Multi-fuel turbocharged with
direct fuel injection
-Horsepower 265 kW (355 HP) @ 2200 rpm
-Transmission Synchromesh type, 10 Forward, 2 Reverse, gear shifting by manual,
mechanical with pneumatic booster
-Axles Swing half axles separately sprung
-Suspension Leaf springs and telescopic shock absorbers on front axles and leaf springs
on rear axles
-Tyres Tubed type, size – 15.00 x 21 – 8 Nos.
-Speed 80 kmph max.

*BWTB Wagon*






BWTB Wagons are fitted with single pipe graduated release Airbrake system with L – type
composition brake block as per Indian Railway standard. Hand wheel type parking brakes are
provided on both bogies for parking the wagon on gradients.

BWTB Wagons are fitted with transition type center buffer couplers along with side buffers. This
enables the wagon to be coupled to other rolling stocks either with center buffer couplers of screw
couplers. Loading flaps are provided over side buffer to facilitate loading of battle tanks. Lashing
chains, Track guides & scotch blocks are provided for securing the battle tanks during
transportation.

BWTB Wagons are primarily used for transportation of Battle tanks, Heavy artillery equipments
and Military vehicles.

The Underframe is a heavy welded structure. The main girders are made out of high strength
micro alloyed steel to IS: 8500, Gr. 540. The other members are made out of general purpose
structural steel to IS: 2062. The middle portion of under frame has a well length of 6100 mm to
depth of 245 mm. The body bolsters which support underframe on bogies are of fabricated box
sections to withstand all types of service loads. The ends of underframe i.e., head stocks are also
welded ‘C’ sections out of plates. These headstocks house center buffer coupler and side buffers
and are strong enough to withstand all buffing and draw forces.
Proven design, light weight CASNUB-22NLB cast steel bogies fitted with spring plank, long travel
helical springs and load proportionate friction damping arrangement as per RDSO specification
WD-21-CASNUB-22 NLB-BOGIE-93.
The bogie is fitted with 1000 mm tread diameter wheel set with catridge taper roller bearing
having a wheel base of 2000 mm. Elastomeric pads are provided over the axle to cater for
dynamic shocks.

Specifications

Gauge 1676 mm
Length over Head Stocks 15510 mm
Length over Coupling Faces 16780 mm
Distance between center of Bogies 11850 mm
Width over Body 3048 mm
Floor Height from Rail Level 1306 mm
Axle Load 22.9 Tonnes
Tare Weight 35.50 Tonnes
Payload Capacity 56.1 Tonnes
Gross Weight 91.6 Tonnes
Wheel Diameter 1000 mm
Maximum Speed 65 kmph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

*ENGINEERING MINEPLOUGH*
*









*
The Engineering Mine plough supplied by BEML is available in two versions: the Track Width
Mine Plough (TWMP) and the Full Width Mine Plough (FWMP). The TWMP has eight tines per
side while the FWMP clears the whole width of the vehicle. The FWMP and the TWMP are
interchangeable. The TWMP comprises two independent blades, left and right. The hydraulic
cylinder lowers and raises the equipment from the control box. The FWMP is the TWMP with the
addition of a third plough blade in the centre and two arms. A TWMP can be converted into a
FWMP.

The Mine plough can be fitted to any tank. A quick-fit mounting enables the Mine plough to be
fitted or removed within 15 minutes. Existing eyes at the top of the toe plate are used to pin the
plough in place, enabling the Mine plough to be fitted or removed within minutes.

*KMT-6 MINE PLOUGH SPECIFICATIONS*

Type of article Tread way, blade, digging up
Mass (with individual SPTA set) 1000 kg
Length from vehicle nose upto front point of
Anti-bottom mine sweeping device
1190 mm
Width of article mounted on vehicle
In traveling position 3380 mm
In working position 3870 mm
Running speed in working position 6 ~ 15 kmph
Surmountable obstacles
Maximum ascent (decent) 23o
Maximum roll 20o
Width of ditch 2.5 m
Height of obstacle 200 mm Max.
Depth of snow covering 400 mm Max.


----------



## acetophenol

*M85P13 A1/A2/A3 Universal Electronic Proximity Fuze*
*


This Fuze can be Employed on standard ,ERFB,Base Bleed and Rocket Assited Projectiles
This Fuze has two operational modes which are selected by a hand held Fuze Setter.

Proximity mode with electronic dead time from 3 sec to 199.9 sec
Point Detonation Super Quick Mode(PDSQ)
 The Fuze can be set an infinite numer of times and will retain the last setting indefinitely until reprogrammed.
Optional Point Detonation Super Quick action serves as back up to the Proximity mode.
*


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*ARJUN TANK DRIVING SIMULATORS*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

*Fast Setting and High Strength Polymer Concrete Composites (PolyCC) For Rapid Repair Of Runways*




The PolyCC is based on Unsaturated Polyester Resin system as the binder resin. It is prepared by mixing the binder resin with locally available desert / river / sea sand or with a mixture of sand and gravel / aggregates as filler in the presence of certain initiator and accelerator. It develops very good compressive strength within two hours due to three-dimensional cross-linking of the resin. The technology does not require any water at all.

*PCM Col Vests & Caps*




Cool vests based on Phase change materials provide comfort to the service personnel on field duties, tank cabin crew etc. During high heat conditions of summer the product has been field evaluated and found to be effective for a duration of 2-3 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*SOME MAHINDRA PRODUCTS*




*Mahindra MM550XD 4WD fast attack vehicle*







*Mahindra MPV 
*



*Mahindra Marksman*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO developed EOFCS, built by VEM Technologies




*





*DRDO developed VLS, built by L and T














Data Pattern Naval Systems






DRDO developed, BEL built EW suite for naval ships










DRDO developed, BEL built ASW suite for naval ships*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO developed, BEL built HUMSA-NG low frequency bow mounted sonar system*
*





DRDO developed, BEL built Maareech torpedo decoy system*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO developed, BEL built HUMSA-NG low frequency bow mounted sonar system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRDO developed, BEL built Maareech torpedo decoy system*



Navy's interest in the indigenous products has surely helped


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*L&T built torpedo tubes*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

acetophenol said:


> *LYNX UX – GUN FIRE CONTROL SYSTEM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynx U1 is a weapon control system designed to provide air defence with 76 mm and 30 mm guns. Its purpose is to locate a hostile target by means of a radar, acting on search information and to track its approach with high accuracy, in order to obtain reliable target data. The target data are further processed and used to control the weapons by placing it into an exact ballistic firing position for eventual destruction of the target. The GFCS continues to track the approaching target, with consequent movement of the weapon, until destruction of target is complete. The configuration consists of one Fire control tracker, five weapon channels-one SRGM-76 and four AK630 guns
> 
> 
> 
> *SALIENT FEATURES*
> 
> 
> Quick reaction, Multi-sensor, Multiple weapon, Short/Medium/Long Range Defence.
> Medium/short range defence against air/surface targets onboard naval ships.
> Scalable units, configurable as composite system or subsystems depending on the customer requirements.
> Comprises of five functional subsystems each of which can be used as an independent system (Refer Fig. below).
> 
> 
> 
> *SUB- SYSTEMS*
> 
> Tracker
> X-Band Radar and Electro Optic (EO) capability with TV Camera, Thermal Imager and Laser Range Finder.
> 
> Weapon Control
> Advanced casualty mode with TDS track data generation using Integrated Handheld Electro Optic (IHEO) & Range Correlation.
> Weapon control systems for the SRGM and AK630 Gun Mounts.
> 
> Sight Control
> Gun Casualty Panel (GCP) for SRGM control with Multiple Sight control option.
> Sight with Super Elevation Marking/Speed Rings, Binocular and IHEO.
> 
> Combat Management System
> Dedicated tracker console and weapon console, Tracker console with distinct designation and tracking control, Weapon Console with distinct assignment and engagement control.
> Option to interface external fire channel.
> CMU(Combat Management Unit), to manage track/weapon/sight control data, to interface with external radars/fire channels.
> Online simulation, capability to simulate online two tracks for tracker and three tracks for weapon control.
> CMSTime, a common time reference for tracker/weapon/sight control for effective external designation and fire control.
> Video Distribution Unit (VDU), distribution of TV/ Radar videos and tracker/weapon control target simulation.
> 
> Support System
> Data Recording and Evaluation System (DRES) with MiniADES, CMS_View, CMS_Term & Mobile Operator Panel (MOP). MiniADES- online monitoring, recording and evaluation of Tracker/Weapon Control data. CMS_View-online monitoring, recording and evaluation of CMS data. CMS_Term-common terminal interface for all the controllers, MOP-portable 2nd /3rd level maintenance tool.
> Power Distribution Panels, remote switching and power distribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Kattupalli Shipyard of L&T co. . This shipyard is capable of building any type of warships including aircraft carriers & nuclear submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tangent

Is L&T ship yard under construction ...??? Why no ships are visible ??


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Tangent said:


> Is L&T ship yard under construction ...??? Why no ships are visible ??


These are old pics. Shipyard is fully operational since 2012. At present, Colombo and Singapore are two major international destinations for ship repairs while Kattupalli will be third in the region.
L&T has set up a ‘marine design centre' in Chennai to design ships at the Kattupalli shipyard, which is at present building high interceptor boats (capable to reach 40 knots per hour) for the Indian Coast Guard. The company has won an order from the Coast Guard to build 36 interceptor boats.
Kattupalli shipyard had delivered its first export commercial vessel in june 2014.
L&T Shipbuilding yard near Chennai delivers first vessel | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Dhanush gun during trials

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Abhay IFV tech demonstrator*

Tech developed here will be funneled into the TATA/DRDO tracked FICV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*OFB 105mm SPG*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Arihant SSBN








*

*K15 SLBM




*
_artist impression, no images released to the public_
*K4 SLBM *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

5.56mm rounds made by Ordinance Factory Board (OFB) of india have 10% more muzzle velocity than 5.56mm NATO rounds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

The 3D Tactical Control Radar (3D-TCR) developed by Electronics & Radar Development Establishment (LRDE) during high-altitude trials at the Himalayan region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IND151

Good thread !


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tata 5252 12x12 carrier
*
Tata Motors Ltd has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel
drive, Tata LPTA 5252-12 X12 vehicle, specifically for missile launcher cum carrier
applications like integration of Prahar, BrahMos and Nirbhay Missiles, in close
coordination with R&DE – DRDO.

The vehicle is equipped with a state of the art Electronic Controlled heavy duty engine
and automatic transmission, has high mobility features like Anti-Locking Braking System
(ABS), Central Tyre Inflation System (CTIS), Auxiliary Gear box with High and low speed
mode and differential locks system. The vehicle is operable normally in 12x8 mode and
can be driven in 12x10 and 12x12 modes as per terrain requirements.


*Application:
• Prahaar Missile System Carrier and Launcher Platform
• Brahmos Missile carrier
• Nirbhay Missile carrier
• etc*
*
Mobility:
• Power to weight ratio of 7.53 KW/Ton
• 525 Hp @ 1800 rpm BSIII
• 2000 Nm @ 1200 RPM
• Automatic Transmission system with 7 forward and one reverse gear
• Gradability of 30 deg under full payload
• Max Speed of 80 kmph in top gear
• Ditch crossing ability of 2000 mm
• Vertical Step climbing ability of 600 mm
• Fordability of 1200 mm with stop and 1400 mm with pass
• Ground clearance of 400 mm
• Payload of 33 Tons

Utility:
• One Platform, Many variants: Prahaar Missile system Carrier
• Launcher vehicle and command and control unit for various missile systems

Crew Capacity and comfort level:
• Driver and co driver plus 3 person in drivers Cabin
• HVAC Climate controlled tiltable cabin

Maintainability:
• Proven, Reliable and Easy to maintain indigenous TATA Aggregates
• Traditional Chassis Frame concept
• Lowest Life cycle cost
• Serviced at any of our TATA Authorised dealers/TATA Authorised service
stations (TASS) across India
• Easy availability of Spare parts
• Common aggregates in variants for ease of Inventory and logistic Management*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Astra-2013

Abingdonboy said:


> The 3D Tactical Control Radar (3D-TCR) developed by Electronics & Radar Development Establishment (LRDE) during high-altitude trials at the Himalayan region.


i think this is a hybrid version of some foreign radar. most of drdo ground based radars are hybrid(jugaadu) versions of some foreign radar like swordfish, aslesha. i was very happy for BFSR but even drdo BFSR is a foreign radar.



Water Car Engineer said:


> *Tata 5252c 12x12 carrier
> *
> Tata Motors Ltd has developed an indigenous high mobility, all-terrain and all-wheel
> drive, Tata LPTA 5252-12 X12 vehicle, specifically for missile launcher cum carrier
> applications like integration of Prahar, BrahMos and Nirbhay Missiles, in close
> coordination with R&DE – DRDO.
> 
> The vehicle is equipped with a state of the art Electronic Controlled heavy duty engine
> and automatic transmission, has high mobility features like Anti-Locking Braking System
> (ABS), Central Tyre Inflation System (CTIS), Auxiliary Gear box with High and low speed
> mode and differential locks system. The vehicle is operable normally in 12x8 mode and
> can be driven in 12x10 and 12x12 modes as per terrain requirements.
> 
> 
> *Application:
> • Prahaar Missile System Carrier and Launcher Platform
> • Brahmos Missile carrier
> 
> Mobility:
> • Power to weight ratio of 7.53 KW/Ton
> • 525 Hp @ 1800 rpm BSIII
> • 2000 Nm @ 1200 RPM
> • Automatic Transmission system with 7 forward and one reverse gear
> • Gradability of 30 deg under full payload
> • Max Speed of 80 kmph in top gear
> • Ditch crossing ability of 2000 mm
> • Vertical Step climbing ability of 600 mm
> • Fordability of 1200 mm with stop and 1400 mm with pass
> • Ground clearance of 400 mm
> • Payload of 33 Tons
> 
> Utility:
> • One Platform, Many variants: Prahaar Missile system Carrier
> • Launcher vehicle and command and control unit for various missile systems
> 
> Crew Capacity and comfort level:
> • Driver and co driver plus 3 person in drivers Cabin
> • HVAC Climate controlled tiltable cabin
> 
> Maintainability:
> • Proven, Reliable and Easy to maintain indigenous TATA Aggregates
> • Traditional Chassis Frame concept
> • Lowest Life cycle cost
> • Serviced at any of our TATA Authorised dealers/TATA Authorised service
> stations (TASS) across India
> • Easy availability of Spare parts
> • Common aggregates in variants for ease of Inventory and logistic Management*


these fucking PSU people have no design creativity..look at the color of missile with red points


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Astra-2013 said:


> these fucking PSU people have no design creativity..look at the color of missile with red points



It's just a mock up, place holder.














*Universal Launcher from L&T, DRDO Designed L&T built*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

R-1










R-2






Payload


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Water Car Engineer said:


> R-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payload



Nice


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Indian systems in the P-8I*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Tangent said:


> Is L&T ship yard under construction ...??? Why no ships are visible ??




A very advance ship is in construction at Hazira L & T Facility.


----------



## nik22

HariPrasad said:


> A very advance ship is in construction at Hazira L & T Facility.


Nuclear Sub?


----------



## HariPrasad

Tshering22 said:


> I pray that the Army inducts hundreds of these. It will virtually eliminate the need to import artillery guns of one category at least. If all goes well, we could as well further research on this technology to modernize our future artillery gun tech.




BABA kalyani gun is to be tested this month. TATA also have a very good gun. Lets us make a comparative trial and decide.

Auto components leader Bharat Forge turns focus to defence technology | idrw.org


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO-IRDE designed TATA SED built FCC for Arjun Mark 2






Rustom 2's datalinks






Rustom 1's datalink






EW Suit for all locally built warships*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*NAG launchers for armored vehicles*



















*Helina Helicopter Launcher*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

CLGM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

Breakthrough in indigenous E/O sensor tech
By SP's Special Correspondent

*



September 15, 2014: * A heartening new indigenous development could take care of India's over-dependence on foreign suppliers for critical electro-optical sensors for surface payloads. The DRDO's Instruments Research and Development Establishment (IRDE) in Dehradun has developed a Stabilised Electro Optical Sight (SEOS) with two-axis stabilisation and an integrated automatic video tracker facility. The indigenous SEOS has three electro-optical sensors, 3rd generation 3-5 µm (640 x 512 FPA) thermal imager (TI) with optical zoom, colour day TV with optical zoom camera and eye-safe laser range finder (ELRF). The day TV camera and TI sport a narrow field of view (NFOV) of 0.8° x 0.6° and wide field of view (WFOV) of 5° x 4° with additional 2 X electronic zoom in TI. These sensors provide a recognition range of 7 km for a NATO type of target. ELRF provides range of the target from 200 m to 9995 m with an accuracy of ± 5 m. According to DRDO, _"The modular approach of this sight results into a quick customisation for different applications namely fire control solution for armoured fighting vehicles, surveillance from high speed boats and low altitude aerostat, and tracking system for a QR-SAM."_ The DRDO will be looking to integrate the new sight onto a slew of upcoming products.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO designed, L&T built modular bridge*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> View attachment 51353
> 
> View attachment 51354
> 
> View attachment 51355
> 
> 
> 
> *DRDO designed, L&T built modular bridge*


Nice! Arjun compatible- very nice !!



------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Astra-2013 said:


> i think this is a hybrid version of some foreign radar. most of drdo ground based radars are hybrid(jugaadu) versions of some foreign radar like swordfish, aslesha. i was very happy for BFSR but even drdo BFSR is a foreign radar.
> 
> 
> these fucking PSU people have no design creativity..look at the color of missile with red points


I would appreciate if you provide a source that DRDO radars are hybrids of foreign radar. I can agree with swordfish,DRDO has themselves said that, please provide sources for 3D TCR,Aslesha and BFSR.


----------



## Astra-2013

acetophenol said:


> I would appreciate if you provide a source that DRDO radars are hybrids of foreign radar. I can agree with swordfish,DRDO has themselves said that, please provide sources for 3D TCR,Aslesha and BFSR.





acetophenol said:


> I would appreciate if you provide a source that DRDO radars are hybrids of foreign radar. I can agree with swordfish,DRDO has themselves said that, please provide sources for 3D TCR,Aslesha and BFSR.


source: *PSK*


----------



## Astra-2013

Astra-2013 said:


> source: *PSK*


TRISHUL: Heading In The Right Direction.....At Last!
i think, i have messed it up. so Long range BFSR is not indigenous(stentor from france licence built by bel) but Short Range BFSR is indigenous(could be an israeli shit)


----------



## acetophenol

Astra-2013 said:


> TRISHUL: Heading In The Right Direction.....At Last!
> i think, i have messed it up. so Long range BFSR is not indigenous(stentor from france licence built by bel) but Short Range BFSR is indigenous(could be an israeli shit)


Firstly,your source do not support your claim. India does license make foreign radars,mostly by BEL not DRDO, and in that cases its acknowledged. Also,theres no long range BFSR from what I know. However,do let me know if I am missing anything. Please support your claims or change your misunderstandings. Lets not decredit DRDO of their work.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Some of Arihants contents *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptltejas

http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/techfocus/2014/TF_April_2014_WEB.pdf


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Jigs for LCH production

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*TATA LPTA 3138*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Juggernautjatt said:


> View attachment 136625
> 
> *TATA LPTA 3138*


Is this actually in Indian Mil service or just a demo truck belonging to TATA?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this actually in Indian Mil service or just a demo truck belonging to TATA?


With no army number plate visible, I think this might be a demo. Although these trucks were competing for tender of 255 eight wheeled drive trucks for IA strike corps in 2013. Army was expecting first set of vehicles to be inducted by the middle of 2014.

The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptltejas

http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/weg.pdf

http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/row/weg2001.pdf


----------



## ptltejas

https://wss.apan.org/1796/MNDSentinel/G2/OPFOR OBAT/WEG 2011 Vol 1 Ground Systems.pdf

http://ready4itall.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Encyclopedia-of-Modern-US-Weapons.pdf


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

*










Arudhra S-band 4-D SURVEILLANCE RADAR*
















*Ashwini S-band 4-D SURVEILLANCE RADAR*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

DRDO on Twitter: "One of the comprehensive range of night vision devices designed & developed by DRDO on display at ISC at Mumbai http://t.co/d8p1PQUNIS"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ni8mare said:


> DRDO on Twitter: "One of the comprehensive range of night vision devices designed & developed by DRDO on display at ISC at Mumbai http://t.co/d8p1PQUNIS"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>





ni8mare said:


> DRDO on Twitter: "One of the comprehensive range of night vision devices designed & developed by DRDO on display at ISC at Mumbai http://t.co/d8p1PQUNIS"




A step in the right direction for sure- twin tubes and helmet mounted BUT it looks very bulky and heavy when compared to helmet mounted twin tub NVGs used by the West but they'll get to the same standard soon I'm sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO Weapons Locating Radar*
> 
> Primary Role: Locate hostile artillery, mortar, and rocket locations. For more effective counter bombardment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Central Acquisition Radar (3D-CAR) for Akash SAM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rohini (Air Force Variant)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Revathi Radar (Naval Variant)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3D Tactical Control Radar (Army Variant)*









*Army day 3D Tactical Control Radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

8 cell VLS launcher from L&T for the MRSAM (I.e Barak-8)





_Medium Range Surface to Air Missile Launcher – Eight Missile Configuration
This is a trailer based, platform independent, all-electric mobile launcher configured for launching 8 canisterised missiles in vertical mode. The system is a self-sustaining unit, equipped with wireless communication to facilitate remote firing in single/ripple mode. It is fitted with electro-mechanical outriggers with auto-leveling feature with an additional option to level with or without trailer.








Barak-8 battery displayed at ADEX 2014.






@Water Car Engineer @sancho @Dillinger @Koovie @SamantK @acetophenol @Dillinger @500 @levina @nair @Span @Echo_419 @Krate M @Guynextdoor2 @Sidak @anant_s @sandy_3126 _
@ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @Judge @Mike_Brando @SrNair @acid rain @Capt.Popeye @SpArK @Oscar @waz
_
Thanks to twinblade at Mp.net_

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## MilSpec

I would like to see some commonality between Barak -8 and Astra II seekers of possible. @Abingdonboy I did see a thread on missile boats for the IN any more news on that?


----------



## Abingdonboy

sandy_3126 said:


> I would like to see some commonality between Barak -8 and Astra II seekers of possible. @Abingdonboy I did see a thread on missile boats for the IN any more news on that?


Other than these NGMVs being replacements for the Khukri and Kora classes I am in the dark on this one sir. This is only an RFI so we will have to wait until the RFP and subsequent bid submission for more to become clear.


----------



## MilSpec

Abingdonboy said:


> Other than these NGMVs being replacements for the Khukri and Kora classes I am in the dark on this one sir. This is only an RFI so we will have to wait until the RFP and subsequent bid submission for more to become clear.


this topic is an interesting one, and I am hopeful in seeing private and public companies offering platforms for this. We have demonstrated capabilities of building export quality Patrol Vessels, and two serious Cruise Missile platform. This could get some really interesting results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

How soon can we see these on our ships?


----------



## ni8mare

SamantK said:


> How soon can we see these on our ships?


by year end .......


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> 8 cell VLS launcher from L&T for the MRSAM (I.e Barak-8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Medium Range Surface to Air Missile Launcher – Eight Missile Configuration
> This is a trailer based, platform independent, all-electric mobile launcher configured for launching 8 canisterised missiles in vertical mode. The system is a self-sustaining unit, equipped with wireless communication to facilitate remote firing in single/ripple mode. It is fitted with electro-mechanical outriggers with auto-leveling feature with an additional option to level with or without trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barak-8 battery displayed at ADEX 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Water Car Engineer @sancho @Dillinger @Koovie @SamantK @acetophenol @Dillinger @500 @levina @nair @Span @Echo_419 @Krate M @Guynextdoor2 @Sidak @anant_s @sandy_3126 _
> @ni8mare @Chanakya's_Chant @Judge @Mike_Brando @SrNair @acid rain @Capt.Popeye @SpArK @Oscar @waz
> _
> Thanks to twinblade at Mp.net_



We really need to make our trucks more compact


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@sandy_3126 @Abingdonboy 

These NGMV are going to be small sized frigates 2000 --2500 Ton Weight

Source : LIVEFIST: Indian Navy Wants 6 New Indian-built Missile Corvettes

Designated the Next Generation Missile Vessel (NGMV) programme, the Indian Navy has officially announced interest in procuring six new Indian-built missile corvettes primarily as surface warfare vessels.

navy's RFI, leaves out specifics of displacement, though it appears that it could be looking for 2,000-2,500 ton vessel class -- smaller than the brand new Kamorta-class ASW corvettes that began inductions last year, but significantly larger than the Indian-built _Kora _and _Khukri _class of surface warfare corvettes.

The requirement comes with an ambitious weapons complement requirement: eight SSMs, a point defence missile system (the Barak is currently the only PDMS in Indian Navy service), an MR Gun system ("with stealth features having range not less than 15 km and capability to carry out Surface to surface, surface to air and Anti Missile Defence (AMD) engagements should be fitted. It should have the facility to be remoted using Fire Control Radars (FCR) as well as EO (Electro-Optical) sight."), and a CIWS.

The NGMV competition has exciting implications, drawing out a possible bid that takes private sector builders beyond the patrol vessel capabilities that many have been competing to provide so far and move into the realm of frontline warshipping.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Echo_419 said:


> We really need to make our trucks more compact



The iaf ones are supposed to be on stationary mode most of the time I think.

Like in this image






Trucks are called in when it needs to be re-positioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Subsystems developed for UTTAM AESA, Astra Microwave Products Limited and DRDO






Rustom 2 MALE UAV's SAR payload, DRDO*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Nirbhay missile


----------



## kurup

@Abingdonboy , @sancho , @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR , @acetophenol , @Koovie , @MilSpec and all other weapon experts ......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568074659251384320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073841001394176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073473911689216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073252947378176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568072752575299586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568072626217750529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568071626853457920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568066311516864512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568066599279677440

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Manak Mini Turbofan*


















*HAL 25 Kn Turbofan*






*OFB Ghatak*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

kurup said:


> @Abingdonboy , @sancho , @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR , @acetophenol , @Koovie , @MilSpec and all other weapon experts ......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568074659251384320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073841001394176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073473911689216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073252947378176
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568072752575299586
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568072626217750529
> Saurav Jha op Twitter: "Excalibur Mk-II weighing 3.6 kgs will be unveiled soon by OFB. Will sport picatinny rails etc."


Quite irrelevant when the IA is looking for a multi-cal rifle. The Excalibur will be good for CAPFs and state police forces to replace their INSAS but the Indian military are unlikely to be interested. Why no news on the MCIWS? That is the REAL future weapon and the weapon that the DRDO should be hyping up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Zarrar Alvi said:


> used russian junk with indian stamp and thats how we create indian weapons indian EX minister




It's supposed to replace imported AKs from Bulgaria, etc.














There's a multi caliber rifle prototyping and in trials as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

kurup said:


> @Abingdonboy , @sancho , @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR , @acetophenol , @Koovie , @MilSpec and all other weapon experts ......




“Even OFB is now pushing for comparative trials between the Excalibur and foreign 5.56mm rifles”


I don’t really see much of a diff between a plain jane insas and Excalibur, I don’t see it beating any of machined receiver, short stroke systems in the near future. We need to understand that Insas family was a cost effective mix and match platform for the late eighties and early nineties, there is no point in investing on Insas anymore.


“Importantly DRDO's ARDE laboratory is currently developing an indigenous 7.62 x 51 mm light machine gun”

This is good news, lets see what the outcome will be, hopefully it wont be an ultralight like the Insas LMG, but a full blown dedicated LMG platform.


“The Indian Coast Guard has emerged as a major buyer of the Amogh 5.56 x 30 mm carbine.”

It’s just perplexing why anyone would come up with a 5.56 x 30… 5.56 x 45 itself has poor terminal ballistics, not when you cut it down to 30mm, you loose 33% of ballistic performance, so now the round poor in short range as well as long range. This is loco-engineering.

“BTW the Beretta MX-4s with the BSF are giving a huge amount of trouble”

9mm carbine for spec –ops close combat is understandable, but BSF ordering 9mm carbine was always a ridiculous idea to me and I have been yelling about this for quit a long time. Over that Mp5 has been a proven 9mm carbine and has been in use for ages, why would anyone choose a MX4 is beyond my comprehension, especially when your engagement ranges have always exceeded 100-200 yards. A 7.62 x39 or a .300 AAC Blackout would have served the purpose much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568075078304276480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Subsystems developed for UTTAM AESA, Astra Microwave Products Limited and DRDO
> *








*UTTAM AESA*














*Arihant Class and it's SLBMs,*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Troop Level Radar for the Akash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Various DARE-DRDO Systems*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

*India's indigenous Hull Mounted Sonar *































*Indigenously build Jet engine starter for LCA Tejas, displayed at Aero India 2015.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-February, 2015 16:51 IST

*Manufacturing of Defence Equipments*

The Government has so far issued 251 Letters of Intents (LOIs) / Industrial Licenses (ILs) covering 150 companies till January 2015 for manufacture of a wide range of defence items to public / private companies. 49 license companies covering 72 licenses have so far reported commencement of production.

2. The following major steps have been taken for domestic manufacture of defence equipments:

(i) FDI Policy in Defence sector has been reviewed and as per the new policy, composite foreign investment up to 49% has been allowed through FIPB route and beyond 49% with the approval of Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) wherever it is likely to result in access to modern and ‘State-of-the-art’ technology in the country.

(ii) Defence Products List for the purpose of industrial licensing has been revised and in the revised list most of the components / parts / raw materials have been taken out from the purview of the industrial licensing. Further, the initial validity of industrial licensing has been increased to three years and, thereafter, two time extension of 02 years each may be granted to a company by the Administrative Ministry.

(iii) Government has accorded priority to ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Make’ categories of acquisition over ‘Buy (Global)’ category to promote domestic manufacturing.

3. So far 33 FDI proposals / Joint Ventures have been approved in Defence sector for manufacture of various defence equipments, both in public and private sector.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Shri Rao Inderjit Singh in a written reply to Shrimati Naznin Faruquein Rajya Sabha today.

DM/HH/NM
(Release ID :115765)


----------



## Gessler

DRDO's *HMS-X* hull-mounted sonar being installed on a Myanmarese Navy guided missile frigate -

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

*

LCA Navy carrier simulator:









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*RHT Helmets from MKU Pvt Ltd
*




*
INSTAVEST from MKU Pvt Ltd*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MCGS Barracuda is an Offshore Patrol Vessel of National Coast Guard Mauritius. *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
13-March, 2015 13:39 IST
*Clearance of Proposals by DAC*

Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) has approved 44 proposals for defence services during the year 2014-15. Some of the major proposals relate to tanks, submarines, helicopters and artillery guns. As per Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP)-2013, highest preference is given to Buy (Indian), Buy & Make (Indian) and Make (Indian) in that order and the lowest preference is given to Buy (Global) while categorising cases for approval of the DAC. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Rahul Shewale and others in Lok Sabha today. 


Ministry of Defence
13-March, 2015 13:33 IST
*Light Utility Helicopters *
Defence forces have projected additional requirements of helicopters. The requirements are proposed to be met by fresh procurement under Buy & Make (Indian) category. The helicopters are available on successful conclusion of procurement case in accordance with the contract. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Adhir Ranjan Choudhury in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Import of certain items to be banned in defence sector: Parrikar | Zee News
Last Updated: Saturday, March 21, 2015 - 15:38


New Delhi: In a bid to boost the domestic defence sector, Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar said on Saturday he will soon come out with a policy under which certain items will be banned from importing.


"I do not see any reason why we should not export because the items we are specialised in are the items which we don't import much. We are thinking of policies through which import of certain items will be banned in defence sector in India... which is going to be part of a policy," he said.

The Minister said the policy is slowly shaping up after talking to all stakeholders.

"We hope we will be able to soon come out with it," he said addressing a seminar here.

The government is pushing for 'Make in India' initiative in the defence sector as it wants to drastically bring down the nearly 60 per cent dependence on foreign products.

The government is set to come out with a new Defence Procurement Policy that will include certain initiatives and new procedures to make the Make in India plan a reality.

While the draft has been prepared, it is currently been circulated among the stakeholders including the industry.

Parrikar underlined the need for the country to focus more on export of defence products.

He was of the view that exports could "indirectly" help strengthen countries to ensure peace and stability in the region.

Speaking about the various issues and challenges faced by his ministry, he said, "Nothing happens overnight. A system which has virtually got rusted in a place. Today in defence ministry, things have rusted in place.

"I am coming out with some mechanism. Give me some more time. In the near future, we should be able to solve issues which are haunting through procedural mechanism. Some may still linger on. We can interact for further improvement. Nothing is perfect," he said.

PTI


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Electronic Suit of Dhanush Artillery
*




*
Dhanush system in trials*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Rustom 2's SAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Landing Gear*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rustom 2 MALE UAV Prototype*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helina missile *








*Rustom 2's Datalink*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

kurup said:


> @Abingdonboy , @sancho , @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR , @acetophenol , @Koovie , @MilSpec and all other weapon experts ......



Why are some sections in IA so scared of doing rifle trials of OFB goods with foreign goods? They have refused it twice in other products which turned out to be better suited than their foreign counterparts.

Doesn't this expose the arms lobby?



Water Car Engineer said:


> It's supposed to replace imported AKs from Bulgaria, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a multi caliber rifle prototyping and in trials as we speak.



It looks like a super fusion of M-16, AK, INSAS and TAR-21 all put together. 

Nice concept.

IMHO they should stick with the 7.62 mm for troops in Himalayan regions, while giving 5.56 ones to troops stationed in the plains.

The NATO 5.56 mm have a terrible performance in high altitudes and covering vast distances.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


>





Water Car Engineer said:


> *Central Acquisition Radar (3D-CAR) for Akash SAM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rohini (Air Force Variant)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Revathi Radar (Naval Variant)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3D Tactical Control Radar (Army Variant)*









Close up of Revanti and Lynx system on Kamorta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Optical Target Locater
*






*April 6, 2015:* The DRDO's Laser Science and Technology Centre (LASTEC) has unveiled an indigenous Optical Target Locater (OTL), a laser-based portable surveillance device, for detection of passive or active optical threats. The system, to be offered to the Indian Army and paramilitary forces, functions on the cat’s eye effect. According to the DRDO, "Any optical system when illuminated by a laser beam returns some back-scattered energy. This retro reflected energy helps in locating optical targets against a static background. The system is an important tool for detection of any active or passive surveillance device using the retro reflected signal from their front end optics." Two variants of the OTL are being developed. The development of short range version, *OTL 300, for 300 m range has been completed. OTL 1500, the long-range version, is presently undergoing test and optimisation process.*

OTL 300 finds application in active scanning and monitoring of specific areas, VIP security and detection of pointed optics. The equipment has been demonstrated to potential users like Delhi Police, National Security Guards and Indian Army and was recently deployed for area sanitisation and security on several occasions.The Delhi Police has in fact ordered the OTL 300.

New Indigenous Optical Target Locater Unveiled - SP's Land Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*ARDE DRDO Cornershot
*
Early reports said it was multi caliber.




> DRDO chief Avinash Chander told India Strategic defence magazine that the lightweight rifle is made of composite materials and is multi-calibre, capable of firing both 5.56 and 7.62 rounds. It is at present undergoing final tests at its small arms unit in Pune.



DRDO develops corner-shot rifle for counter-insurgency | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*AESA ARUDHRA*



> Medium Power Radar (MPR) ‘Arudhra’: MPR is a sophisticated multi-functional sensor for modern fast changing battlefields designed and developed by DRDO. This S-band solid state active aperture radar is being developed to detect and track airborne targets including helicopters, UAVs and slow speed radar cross section (RCS) air targets up to 100 km. At present, all the modes of operation of MPR have been established at Kolar for demonstration to the Users.








*AESA Low Level Transportable Radar (LLTR) ‘Ashwini’*



> Low Level Transportable Radar (LLTR) ‘Ashwini’: LLTR is a state-of-the-art 4D active array technology based multifunction radar for IAF being developed by DRDO to provide airspace awareness about high maneuverable targets in high target density and intensive EW battlefield environment. LLTR will automatically detect and track airborne targets including UAVs up to 200 km depending on the target size. It will be able to detect fighter aircraft at altitudes from 30 m to 15 km. Radar processing software has been developed and tested at lab environment. Active antenna array unit is under calibration at Near Field Test Range (NFTR) in DRDO.



Becoming a huge success these two!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *OFB Ghatak*










Specs of locally produced AK, "Ghaatak".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Specs of locally produced AK, "Ghaatak".


I like that OFB are integrating modern accessories on their products now, other than that the Ghatak is good for what it is (an AK clone for those in COIN environments).


----------



## HariPrasad

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Rustom 2's Datalink*



Water car engineer is one of the most knowledgeable member in this area. Keep it up bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

HariPrasad said:


> Water car engineer is one of the most knowledgeable member in this area. Keep it up bro.



Obviously, he can run his car on water.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

HariPrasad said:


> Water car engineer is one of the most knowledgeable member in this area. Keep it up bro.




Lol, not at all man. Just a fanboy like the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

HariPrasad said:


> Water car engineer is one of the most knowledgeable member in this area. Keep it up bro.





@Water Car Engineer he is a DSI engineer by trade and a proverbial grandmaster in the making. Superboy was his professor and mentor for many years, unfortunately since the exiled DSI grandmaster is hiding out in the mountains of Nepal there is a void in the science of DSI. My close contact, code name Pistachio, has revealed that water car engineer may take over for the exiled grandmaster (god willing). He has a lot to learn and a lot to prove but the student must become the master at some point.

I too am a student of the DSI, I am also an an active member of the "free our DSI grandmaster" but the reality is that he may be gone for years. Please join our cause, me and water car engineer are working tirelessly around the clock to incorporate DSI technology into a toaster...god willing we will prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ptldM3 said:


> @Water Car Engineer he is a DSI engineer by trade and a proverbial grandmaster in the making. Superboy was his professor and mentor for many years, unfortunately since the exiled DSI grandmaster is hiding out in the mountains of Nepal there is a void in the science of DSI. My close contact, code name Pistachio, has revealed that water car engineer may take over for the exiled grandmaster (god willing). He has a lot to learn and a lot to prove but the student must become the master at some point.
> 
> I too am a student of the DSI, I am also an an active member of the "free our DSI grandmaster" but the reality is that he may be gone for years. Please join our cause, me and water car engineer are working tirelessly around the clock to incorporate DSI technology into a toaster...god willing we will prevail.




It is not a title I can take. I am but a pupil, remain so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nik22

ptldM3 said:


> @Water Car Engineer he is a DSI engineer by trade and a proverbial grandmaster in the making. Superboy was his professor and mentor for many years, unfortunately since the exiled DSI grandmaster is hiding out in the mountains of Nepal there is a void in the science of DSI. My close contact, code name Pistachio, has revealed that water car engineer may take over for the exiled grandmaster (god willing). He has a lot to learn and a lot to prove but the student must become the master at some point.
> 
> I too am a student of the DSI, I am also an an active member of the "free our DSI grandmaster" but the reality is that he may be gone for years. Please join our cause, me and water car engineer are working tirelessly around the clock to incorporate DSI technology into a toaster...god willing we will prevail.



hahaha. Awesome man! I laughed so hard. 

BTW, I was not using my account since I was given a negative rating which I believed was unfair. BUT, I just started using to comment for it. It was just too good!

Would you like to Give any message to Grandmaster? If he does not have another id, he must be checking anonymously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Water Car Engineer said:


> Lol, not at all man. Just a fanboy like the rest.


You are being too polite.


----------



## The_Sidewinder

HariPrasad said:


> You are being too polite.



Politeness is a trait of greatness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nizamuddin

nice


----------



## Capt.Popeye

ptldM3 said:


> @Water Car Engineer he is a DSI engineer by trade and a proverbial grandmaster in the making. Superboy was his professor and mentor for many years, unfortunately since the exiled DSI grandmaster is hiding out in the mountains of Nepal there is a void in the science of DSI. My close contact, code name Pistachio, has revealed that water car engineer may take over for the exiled grandmaster (god willing). He has a lot to learn and a lot to prove but the student must become the master at some point.
> 
> I too am a student of the DSI, I am also an an active member of the "free our DSI grandmaster" but the reality is that he may be gone for years. Please join our cause, me and water car engineer are working tirelessly around the clock to incorporate DSI technology into a toaster...god willing we will prevail.





Got my daily fix of laughter here. PDF never disappoints me.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarrar Alvi said:


> used russian junk with indian stamp and thats how we create indian weapons indian EX minister



some fine junk I say







so neat , so clean. I am impressed if this is junk then well done India just think what will be a much better version like


some Western haters were mocking saying the Indian control centre and launch site spelled of sweat and urine and they used an easy method of sling shot. 
that was their best criticism

my reaction was, it got the job done so keep hating . space is not western exclusive domain. well done Indians for their hard work

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## HariPrasad

Irfan Baloch said:


> some fine junk I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so neat , so clean. I am impressed if this is junk then well done India just think what will be a much better version like
> 
> 
> some Western haters were mocking saying the Indian control centre and launch site spelled of sweat and urine and they used an easy method of sling shot.
> that was their best criticism
> 
> my reaction was, it got the job done so keep hating . space is not western exclusive domain. well done Indians for their hard work




They are slowly learning to digest. They tried their best to stop indian space and missile program. When Agni 5 launched, Saraswat mocked them by saying that it was a final defeat of Missile technology control regime. On Mission to Mars , they say that India is a poor country and should not spend so much on space program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Irfan Baloch said:


> some fine junk I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so neat , so clean. I am impressed if this is junk then well done India just think what will be a much better version like
> 
> 
> some Western haters were mocking saying the Indian control centre and launch site spelled of sweat and urine and they used an easy method of sling shot.
> that was their best criticism
> 
> my reaction was, it got the job done so keep hating . space is not western exclusive domain. well done Indians for their hard work



You should read Daily Mail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BruceWayne007

when will isro gps become operational?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO Designed Submarine Defence Suit, "Maareech"*






*Launcher produced by Mahindra Defence Systems*


----------



## K M Cariappa

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Nice name of the Decoy "Maareech".... In Ramayana Mareech played the key role in deceiving Shri Ram and thus helping Ravana to capture Sita... So use see if a Rakshasa named Mareech can deceive a God... A decoy named Mareech would for sure do the trick.... I really like the way India selects the name of the weapons, they really select the word based on its etymology....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Techy

DRDO

ASLESHA, a versatile 3D Low Level Light Weight surveillance Radar is another star in the constellation of indigenous Radars. Designed to serve in diverse terrains like plains, deserts, mountains and high altitude regions, for detecting and tracking targets such as UAVs, helicopters and aircrafts at low and medium altitudes, ASLESHA can scan the valley with innovative electronically steerable multi-beam technology. 

Its high-speed digital technologies provide 3D air space awareness in terms of range, azimuth and elevation, with high accuracy, resolution, reliability and IFF (Identification of Friend or Foe) capability. 

Innovatively engineered in multiple packages, ASLESHA can be transported by vehicles, group of men or as an under-slung carriage by a helicopter. The radar can be easily deployed or decamped in minutes allowing easy relocation. The design allows ASLESHA to be remotely operated by means of its commander display unit kept even a kilometre away from the main unit.


----------



## K M Cariappa

S


Techy said:


> DRDO
> 
> ASLESHA, a versatile 3D Low Level Light Weight surveillance Radar is another star in the constellation of indigenous Radars. Designed to serve in diverse terrains like plains, deserts, mountains and high altitude regions, for detecting and tracking targets such as UAVs, helicopters and aircrafts at low and medium altitudes, ASLESHA can scan the valley with innovative electronically steerable multi-beam technology.
> 
> Its high-speed digital technologies provide 3D air space awareness in terms of range, azimuth and elevation, with high accuracy, resolution, reliability and IFF (Identification of Friend or Foe) capability.
> 
> Innovatively engineered in multiple packages, ASLESHA can be transported by vehicles, group of men or as an under-slung carriage by a helicopter. The radar can be easily deployed or decamped in minutes allowing easy relocation. The design allows ASLESHA to be remotely operated by means of its commander display unit kept even a kilometre away from the main unit.


Someone's following DRDO's Twitter page with quite an intent ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Components for AESA radar, designed by LRDE-DRDO. Manufactured by Data Patterns Private Limited.

Probably for Arudhra or Ashwini



Water Car Engineer said:








AESA ARUDHRA








AESA Low Level Transportable Radar (LLTR) ‘Ashwini’



Becoming a huge success these two!

Click to expand...







*


> New DRDO radar program - MMSR - Multi Mode Surveillance Radar. Probably joint IA-IAF requirement. High mobility with all systems packed onto one vehicle itself.
> 
> Range: 0-80Km, 100 Target track, high scan rate (30 rpm), high elevation angles (-15 to 75 deg indicating counter battery role probable).


_From Keyforum, Teer_

Mounted on a TATA truck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Components for AESA radar, designed by LRDE-DRDO. Manufactured by Data Patterns Private Limited.
> 
> Probably for Arudhra or Ashwini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _From Keyforum, Teer_
> 
> Mounted on a TATA truck



Radars is one area where we are making great progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Echo_419 said:


> Radars is one area where we are making great progress




Several DRDO labs are making progress actually.



























*X-Band SAR based imaging Missile Radar Developed by DRDO(DRDL&ECIL). Rights to manufacture given to Data Patterns Private Limited.

Will be used on Brahmos and for Nirbhay Cruise Missiles*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SRP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/602026785514004480



Rustom-I with 2 Helina missiles. Credit:Saurav Jha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRDE developed LRTI*








*DRDO-IRDE developed, BEL built LRSS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
01-June, 2015 13:26 IST
*Big Push to Private Participation in Defence Manufacturing: Government Provides Level Playing Field with Defence PSUs *

Defence manufacturing is one of the key sectors among the 25 sectors identified under the Make in India campaign launched by the Government of India. A number of initiatives have been taken by the new Government to incentivise private sector, including foreign OEMs to engage in the Defence and Civil Aerospace sector. A series of consultations have been held across Ministries / Departments under the mentoring of PMO to enable simplification of rules and procedures to promote private participation under defence manufacturing and exports. This is hoped to stimulate big ticket investments and incentivise Manufacturing. 

There was a long standing demand of the Private Sector Manufacturers to bring parity between Domestic Private Players with Ordinance Factory Board and Defence PSUs in the matter of payment of Central Excise and Customs Duty. As a major game changer, Government of India has withdrawn excise and customs duty exemptions presently available to goods manufactured and supplied to Ministry of Defence by Ordinance Factory Board and Defence PSUs vide Notifications No. 23/2015-Central Excise and No. 29/2015-Customs dated 30.04.2015. This will provide a level playing field to Domestic Private Players bidding for the Government contracts by taking away the strategic advantage with PSUs for quoting lower rates in open bids. With this initiative, the Government has also fulfilled demand of foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) such as Boeing, Airbus, Lockheed Martin, BAE Systems etc. who are actively exploring the scope of future investments in India. 

The Indian aerospace and defence market is among the most attractive globally as India is highest importer of defence items in world. As Prime Minister has famously said, this is one distinction India is not keen to have much longer. The Government has systematically opened up the sector for private investment by increasing FDI cap in defence to 49% and rationalizing conditions. Almost 60% items required for industrial licence have now been de-reserved. Business re-engineering process has been effected across Departments and Ministries for a favourable manufacturing and export platform for private sector companies. The recent Notification from Department of Revenue will provide a definitive message to foreign OEMs that India is open to business for defence manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Agni 5 canister/launch system designed by DRDO, built by TATA Power SED*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Prahaar Launch System - Produced by TATA Power SED, Designed by DRDO






TATA Motors, TATA Power SED, Denel Mobile Artillery







TATA Power SED Army Akash Launcher, DRDO designed *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO-IRDE developed, BEL built LRSS*


 
I do not know but whenever you pest any link, they are simply bold letters and link never opens.


----------



## Techy

BEL's passive night sight for INSAS & LMG:




BEL's passive night sight for rocket launcher:




BEL's passive night vision binocular:




BEL's passive night vision goggle:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Come Visit us At Our Iranian Mullah Made Corner:

Iranian Nano-Technology Products

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

'Make in India' in defence: HAL-BEL sign MoU for sharing expertise in avionics - The Economic Times
5 Jun, 2015, 03.54PM IST 

BENGALURU: In a bid to build an indigenous defence avionics industry, Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) signed an MoU on Thursday in Bengaluru, to share their expertise in design, development, engineering and manufacturing of advanced airborne communication equipment.

The agreement sets to define the roles and responsibilities of both the DPSUs for development of specific airborne communication equipment. Both organisations aim to pool their respective expertise in order to develop and produce avionics systems which have hitherto been imported by all branches of the armed forces. 

HAL and BEL have agreed to share the business arising from the Indian defence services. "HAL has the expertise in design, development, engineering, manufacture of airborne communications equipment, whereas BEL has the expertise in design, development, engineering and manufacture of communications and secrecy products and solutions," the official statement said. 

The MoU also has a provision for quarterly review, which will be held under the Chairmanship of Director (R&D)-BEL and Director (Engg, R&D)-HAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Prahaar Launch System - Produced by TATA Power SED, Designed by DRDO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA Motors, TATA Power SED, Denel Mobile Artillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA Power SED Army Akash Launcher, DRDO designed *


Terrific work as always bro!!


+Where are the vids for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Terrific work as always bro!!
> 
> 
> +Where are the vids for this?



Make In India - New Deal For Defence - YouTube

It's from a recent series called - Make In India - New Deal For Defence.


It covers a bunch of growing private defence players, from TATAs and Kalyanis, to the Data Patterns and Zen tech.

Unfortunately, much of the videos are un-viewable/blocked to folks here in the States. Not sure if it's blocked in the UK though. I couldn't view a bunch of the clips like the Kalyanis, but could see some of the TATA videos. All the videos you get rare glimpse of their facilities and such.


Sucks for me cause Bharat Forge was showing off artliery projects like the Garuda artillery, Bharat 52, etc.

@Abingdonboy









They just added TATA Motors to the series today. View able.







*TATA-DRDO Kestral 






Some TATA Motors Products






TATA Motors 6X6 BM-21 Grad






TATA Motors FICV *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

TATA defence truck available in 4X4, 6X6, 8X8 and 10X10, also offer MPV, Ambulance, LAMV, up-armoured Sumo and Xenon "Recce":




























TATA secured order for 1269 6X6 trucks for the IA with an option for 500 more, first deliveries will begin in 2015

Variants to be delivered to the IA include heavy recovery vehicle, BM-21 Grad, artillery tractor (for existing FH-77s and future Dhanush):























TATA MPV, orders for Chatisgargh and Maharashtra police forces (along with CRPF) completed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

FICV update, GoI/MoD withdrew EoI (Expression of interest) 2 years ago. Supposedly, as a result of the IA challenging the criteria being used in the original EoI.


TATA's wheeled FICV entry:







TATA's tracked FICV submission:





















As part of an entirely separate project VRDE (a DRDO division) floated a tender for an amphibious assault vehicle that TATA won (submitting their wheeled FICV variant design) and hence the Kestrel was created- a joint VRDE-TATA project. 


























TATA have been contracted to supply 2-3 prototypes to VRDE for testing and trails, the IA will at some stage be involved to carry out user trails of this type. 




On the FICV front, the revised EoI (drafted with full IA participation and an improved weighting system) will be reissued within the coming months meaning there should (finally) be some forward momentum with this mammoth project.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ni8mare

Abingdonboy said:


> FICV update, GoI/MoD withdrew EoI (Expression of interest) 2 years ago. Supposedly, as a result of the IA challenging the criteria being used in the original EoI.
> 
> 
> TATA's wheeled FICV entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA's tracked FICV submission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As part of an entirely separate project VRDE (a DRDO division) floated a tender for an amphibious assault vehicle that TATA won (submitting their wheeled FICV variant design) and hence the Kestrel was created- a joint VRDE-TATA project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA have been contracted to supply 2-3 prototypes to VRDE for testing and trails, the IA will at some stage be involved to carry out user trails of this type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the FICV front, the revised EoI (drafted with full IA participation and an improved weighting system) will be reissued within the coming months meaning there should (finally) be some forward momentum with this mammoth project.





Water Car Engineer said:


> Make In India - New Deal For Defence - YouTube
> 
> It's from a recent series called - Make In India - New Deal For Defence.
> 
> 
> It covers a bunch of growing private defence players, from TATAs and Kalyanis, to the Data Patterns and Zen tech.
> 
> Unfortunately, much of the videos are un-viewable/blocked to folks here in the States. Not sure if it's blocked in the UK though. I couldn't view a bunch of the clips like the Kalyanis, but could see some of the TATA videos. All the videos you get rare glimpse of their facilities and such.
> 
> 
> Sucks for me cause Bharat Forge was showing off artliery projects like the Garuda artillery, Bharat 52, etc.
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just added TATA Motors to the series today. View able.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TATA-DRDO Kestral
> *
> 
> *Some TATA Motors Products
> *
> 
> *
> TATA Motors 6X6 BM-21 Grad
> *
> 
> *
> TATA Motors FICV *


can you point the video where prahar launch system is showed?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Bharat 52* on the far right
*Gaurda 105* on the far left


Kalyani/Bharat Forge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K M Cariappa

Water Car Engineer said:


> Make In India - New Deal For Defence - YouTube
> 
> It's from a recent series called - Make In India - New Deal For Defence.
> 
> 
> It covers a bunch of growing private defence players, from TATAs and Kalyanis, to the Data Patterns and Zen tech.
> 
> Unfortunately, much of the videos are un-viewable/blocked to folks here in the States. Not sure if it's blocked in the UK though. I couldn't view a bunch of the clips like the Kalyanis, but could see some of the TATA videos. All the videos you get rare glimpse of their facilities and such.
> 
> 
> Sucks for me cause Bharat Forge was showing off artliery projects like the Garuda artillery, Bharat 52, etc.
> 
> @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just added TATA Motors to the series today. View able.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TATA-DRDO Kestral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some TATA Motors Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA Motors 6X6 BM-21 Grad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA Motors FICV *


If you are using Google chrome try the Hola extension from the Google Web store.... Helps you to circumvent country wise blockages... Been using it to view Netflix videos in India for quite some time... Might work in present scenario too...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

K M Cariappa said:


> If you are using Google chrome try the Hola extension from the Google Web store.... Helps you to circumvent country wise blockages... Been using it to view Netflix videos in India for quite some time... Might work in present scenario too...




I tried before, youtube still blocks it.


----------



## K M Cariappa

Water Car Engineer said:


> I tried before, youtube still blocks it.


Have you tried Tor Browser... Even Syrians use it to bypass govt made blockages...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

K M Cariappa said:


> Have you tried Tor Browser... Even Syrians use it to bypass govt made blockages...




Youtube's regional block is still popping up, oh well.


----------



## DesiGuy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Youtube's regional block is still popping up, oh well.



after downloading tor, download torbutton for firefox. it should work now.


----------



## Ajit Kumar

Emperor Modi said:


> Yoga is our new weapon! Modi's invention!


Yep.


----------



## Ishant Sahu

This one is amazing SAF Carbine 1A - i have seen many time this weapon in Bollywood movies


----------



## kurup

Make in India - New Deal for Defence .......... Make In India - New Deal For Defence - YouTube

Three more videos added about Transport Solutions India ......... they make customized trailers for Indian Military .

I have not watched it fully ..... Till the point I watched , an important point worth mentioning is that , they have an order for 48 Trailer TELs for Agni5 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

Airbus-Mahindra JV to act as the prime contractor for India’s RSH, NUH & NMRH helicopter procurement programs.


----------



## holysaturn

TATA tracked FICV chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> View attachment 51353
> 
> View attachment 51354
> 
> View attachment 51355
> 
> 
> 
> *DRDO designed, L&T built modular bridge*









Arjun Tested

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Water Car Engineer said:


> Arjun Tested



Hope the army does not close down this project


----------



## holysaturn

Echo_419 said:


> Hope the army does not close down this project


Only two prototypes have been made,the second prototype has just been tested(carried out at L&T facility in Talegaon),minor problems have been found when launching the bridge.The launching vehicle contains a Palfinger crane which pushes the modules through the nose which would be layed at first.
This is a high priority project for R&DE(Engrs).It has also started to prepare a concept for an Underslung bridge where the nose can be recovered so that it can launch more than 1 bridge ,unlike the modular bridge.



Water Car Engineer said:


> Arjun Tested


Unlike the sarvatra which initially used at all aluminium alloy body(which was later replace in high stress areas), the modular bridge uses the DMR 1700 low steel alloy developed by DMRL because of the problems of "stress corrosion cracking" in high strength aluminium alloys.It is thus heavier and that limits the load it can carry in this case it is MLC70 , it could have been higher if the problem of stress corrosion cracking can be solved.Efforts are already on to solve this by a joint R&DE(engrs),DMRL,national corrosion council of india,karaikudi,TN.We can expect future versions to be made of aluminium alloys but that is just speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

holysaturn said:


> Only two prototypes have been made,the second prototype has just been tested(carried out at L&T facility in Talegaon),minor problems have been found when launching the bridge.The launching vehicle contains a Palfinger crane which pushes the modules through the nose which would be layed at first.
> This is a high priority project for R&DE(Engrs).It has also started to prepare a concept for an Underslung bridge where the nose can be recovered so that it can launch more than 1 bridge ,unlike the modular bridge.
> 
> 
> Unlike the sarvatra which initially used at all aluminium alloy body(which was later replace in high stress areas), the modular bridge uses the DMR 1700 low steel alloy developed by DMRL because of the problems of "stress corrosion cracking" in high strength aluminium alloys.It is thus heavier and that limits the load it can carry in this case it is MLC70 , it could have been higher if the problem of stress corrosion cracking can be solved.Efforts are already on to solve this by a joint R&DE(engrs),DMRL,national corrosion council of india,karaikudi,TN.We can expect future versions to be made of aluminium alloys but that is just speculation.



I was talking about the Tank but good to hear about bridge


----------



## Perpendicular

Indian EMB 145 in Algeria. Possible sale ?


----------



## Perpendicular

NEW DELHI: India is considering a proposal to make it mandatory for the strategic sectors of Defence, Space and Atomic Energy to use 'made in India' chips in an initiative that will meet not only national security needs but also kick start the domestic semi-conductor manufacturing business that has been struggling to take off.

Sources said that preliminarily talks on the matter have already taken place and a meeting that included top government representatives from the strategic departments of space, atomic energy, information technology and defence research took place at the Niti Aayog recently.

At the heart of the issue is the setting up of two semi-conductor fabrication facilities in India that were cleared by the UPA government in 2013 but have still not taken off given a lack of direction and government support for the very high investment units.

Officials say that the government is aware that 'made in India' chips and electronics are necessary in national interest, given the dependence currently India has on imported products that can be rigged and bugged.

"There is a fear of overdependence on foreign sources for such a vital thing. Cases of spurious and even suspicious electronic parts from abroad have come to light, making it necessary for at least the core strategic sectors to have an Indian option," an senior official told ET.

Officials have also identified cybersecurity at a key area where India made chips can be encouraged, given that it falls within the purview of the government. By most estimates, the strategic electronics industry in India is worth over Rs 12,000 crore annually and growing.

"It is clear that the semi-conductor industry has to stand up on its own and be competitive. However, the industry will never take off on its own due to the global competition. Encouragement in the form of a firm, committed market will be useful in starting the industry," the senior official said.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*ARDE JVPV Prototype
*

















*ARDE MCIWS Prototype






ARDE MCIWS & Cornershot Prototypes






ARDE Cornshot Prototype*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*ARDE MCIWS Prototype











ARDE MSMC/JVPC*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Perpendicular

No Bullpup version ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAF's Akash SAM support systems:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Two different DRDO ARDE MCIWS, with some differences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

Water Car Engineer said:


> Two different DRDO ARDE MCIWS, with some differences


Is it me or they 've incresed barrel length.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Two different DRDO ARDE MCIWS, with some differences


The only differences I can see are the sights (RDS fitted to top rifle), Magazine (clear plastic on bottom one) and the fore-guard fitted to top one. As for the differences in barrel, I suspect this is because these are two different calibres, the bottom one is likely the 5.56mm, the top one could be 6.8mm or 7.62mm. This would also explain the differences in the magazines.


----------



## Omega007

Abingdonboy said:


> The only differences I can see are the sights (RDS fitted to top rifle), Magazine (clear plastic on bottom one) and the fore-guard fitted to top one. As for the differences in barrel, I suspect this is because these are two different calibres, the bottom one is likely the 5.56mm, the top one could be 6.8mm or 7.62mm. This would also explain the differences in the magazines.



The piston rod seems to be longer too.


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> IAF's Akash SAM support systems:



They look quite Bulky


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> They look quite Bulky


Not to me bro- they are all trailer mounted and hence have high mobility, the "bulk" doesn't look like it would be any hindrance.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-July, 2015 16:25 IST
*Indigenous Production of Defence Equipment *

The capital procurement of defence equipment / weapons for the Indian Army is guided by provisions of Defence Procurement Procedure-2013 wherein preference is accorded to ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ and ‘Make’ categorisation over ‘Buy (Global)’ & ‘Buy and Make (Global)’ categorisation, thereby giving priority to indigenous weapons / equipment. The Government has taken following major steps to promote indigenous manufacturing capabilities of defence equipment in the country:- 

• FDI policy in defence sector has been reviewed and as per the revised policy, composite foreign investment upto 49% is allowed through Government route (FIPB) and beyond 49%, with the approval of Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) on case-to-case basis, wherever it is likely to result in access to modern and state-of-the-art technology in the country. Besides, the restrictions such as single largest Indian shareholder to hold atleast 51% equity and complete restriction on Foreign Institutional Investor (FII) existing in the earlier policy have also been removed to facilitate investments in the sector. 

• To promote the participation of private sector, particularly SMEs for defence manufacturing, Outsourcing and Vendor Development Guidelines for DPSUs and Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) have been formulated. The guidelines mandate that each DPSU and OFB to have a short-term and long-term outsourcing and vendor development plan to ‘gradually, increase the outsourcing from private sector including SMEs. The guidelines also include vendor development for import substitution. 

• To establish a level-playing field between Indian private sector and the public sector, the anomalies in excise duty / custom duty have been removed. As per the revised policy, uniform Custom & excise duties shall be levied on all companies in the public & private sector. 

• The Defence Products List for the purpose of issuing Industrial Licences (ILs) under IDR Act, has been revised and most of the components, parts, sub-systems, testing equipment, production equipment have been removed from the list, so as to reduce the entry barriers for the industry, particularly small & medium segment. 

• The initial validity of the Industrial Licence granted under the IDR Act has been increased from 3 years to 7 years with a provision to further extend it by 3 years on a case-to-case basis. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Rao Inderjit Singh in a written reply to Shrimati Ranjanben Bhatt in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Abingdonboy said:


> Not to me bro- they are all trailer mounted and hence have high mobility, the "bulk" doesn't look like it would be any hindrance.



Those Trailers are in fact articulated vehicles where the Trailers are stand-alone units. They are deployed and the Eqpt then function as autonomous units while the prime-movers are disengaged and can be used else-where. While the Army's similar units, remain piggy-backed on their drive units all the time. Thus the difference in size. Form follows Function.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proud_indian

*BDL production facility in Hyderabad. Akash weapon system.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624590136152494089







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624590584531955712







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624591233579511808






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/624594993752059905

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Water Car Engineer said:


>



will they be inducted


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633968175785185280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

*OPTICS FROM MKU*






*Night EYE*
*Night Vision Weapon Sight for Accurate Aiming*
*'Night Eye'* combines modern design with military ruggedness. It features superior electronics, low power consumption, range estimation scale and reticle adjustment. It can be mounted onto any small arm weapon with picatinny rail.

*Features*

4x Magnification
Range Estimation Scale
Variable Intensity Reticle Adjustment
Waterproof and Rugged
Internal Low Battery Indicator
Weapon Mountable
Automatic Brightness Control
Bright Light Cut-off
Low Battery Indicator Inside FOV
Shuttered Eye Guard
*Specifications*
Magnification 4x
Field of view 8°
Objective Lens Focus 25cm to infinity
Dlopter Adjustment +2 to -6
Weight of Nighteye 4x 1.25kg (W/O Adaptor & Battery)
Battery Type 2XAA(1.5V Battery)
Battery Life 40 hrs (minimum) at 20°c
Dimensions (L X W X H) 300mm x 85mm x85mm
Operating Temperatures -35°c to +52°c










*Jaguar14*
*ADVANCED ULTRA LIGHT WEIGHT NIGHT VISION *
*MULTI-PURPOSE SCOPE*
*Jaugar-14* combines modern design with military ruggedness. It features superior electronics, low power consumption and magnifiers for long range operation. It can be mounted on the head, used as goggles or used in addition to the Optical sights on weapons.

*Features*

Weapon mountable
Light Weight, Waterproof and Rugged
Automatic Brightness Control
Bright Light Cut-off
IR LED for Dark Conditions
Low Battery Indicator Inside FOV
IR "ON" Indicator inside FOV
Ultra Light Weight only 260 grm
*Specifications*
Magnification 1x
Field of view 40°
Objective Lens Focus 25cm to infinity
Dlopter Adjustment +2 to -6
Weight 260 grams without battery
Battery Life 40 hrs (minimum) at 20°c (CR 123 Battery)
Dimensions (L X W X H) 116mm x 50mm x66mm
Operating Temperatures -35°c to +52°c









*Jaguar7*
*night vision goggle / binocular*
*Jaguar-7* combines modern design with military ruggedness. It features superior
electronics, low power consumption, better ergonomics and magnifiers for long range operation.

*Features*

Conforms to MIL Standards
Light Weight, Waterproof and Rugged
Automatic Brightness Control
Bright Light Cut-off
IR LED for Dark Conditions
Low Battery Indicator Inside FOV
IR "ON" Indicator inside FOV
*Specifications*
Magnification 1x
Field of view 40°
Objective Lens Focus 25cm to infinity
Dlopter Adjustment +2 to -6
Weight 500 grams
Dimensions (L X W X H) 155 X 160 X 105 (mm)
Operating Temperatures -35°c to +52°c
Battery Life more than 40 hrs at 20°c
(2XAA Battery).
*Helmets and BPJ's from MKU*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

Mahindra Group: US radar maker raises stake in Indian defense joint venture- Nikkei Asian Review


----------



## Hindustani78

Make in India: BHEL bullish on acquiring defence orders - The Economic Times

By PTI | 22 Sep, 2015, 05.24PM IST 

NEW DELHI: State-run power equipment maker BHEL is bullish on defence manufacturing sector, particularly naval, field guns and sub-marines, which is being opened up and is looking for original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) for partnership. 

Over the years, the company has made significant contributions for naval guns and Integrated Platform Management System (IPMS), BHEL Chairman and Managing Director (CMD) B Prasada Rao said at the company's 51st AGM held here. 

The 'Make in India' initiative in the defence sector is opening up large opportunities in naval and field guns, sub-marines, etc. BHEL is actively pursuing these opportunities by partnering with global OEMs, he added. 

In spite of 2014-15 being an extremely challenging financial year, BHEL secured orders worth Rs 30,814 crore, an increase of 10 per cent over the previous year, in intensely competitive domestic and overseas markets, Rao said. 

Despite severe market shrinkage and stiff competition in the power sector, BHEL maintained its leadership position with a market share of 72 per cent for the second consecutive year. 

By expanding its offerings, the company secured 89 per cent of its total orders in the power sector on engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) basis. 

"At the end of the year, total orders in hand for execution in 2015-16 and beyond, stand at Rs 1,01,018 crore," he said. 

For the third time in a row, BHEL synchronized/ commissioned power projects of more than 10,000 MW in a single year. 

Power projects totalling 11,941 MW were commissioned during the year, inclusive of 10,230 MW utility sets, 1,392 MW captive sets/ industrial sets in the country and 319 MW in overseas markets. 

"2014-15 marked a turnaround in the Indian hydropower sector with an addition of 736 MW to Central utilities, the highest in a decade. Notably, entire 736 MW of hydroelectric projects were commissioned by BHEL," Rao said. 

At the meeting, Rao informed shareholders that 2014-15 saw the highest power capacity addition in the country. 

However, the generation sector is still to come out from the stressful conditions which have adversely affected the power sector development for past three to four years. 

Major constraints including non-availability of long-term coal linkages to identified projects, inability to ramp up indigenous coal and gas production, rising prices of imported fuel, poor financial health of state discoms and land acquisition had been hampering the sector, the CMD said. 

In the last one year, certain proactive steps taken by the government, including allocation of coal blocks through e-auction, rationalisation of fuel prices and expeditious clearance of projects has provided much needed relief. 

However, the retarding force which was created by the market shrinkage of the last three to four years, continued to impact BHEL's operations for the second consecutive year, he said. 


"BHEL has faced these challenges, and from managing growth to managing slowdown, the company has demonstrated its strong inherent competitiveness as reflected from its sustained market leadership, continued focus on innovation and excellent project execution," he added. 

In the renewable segment, BHEL has been in the field of solar Photo-Voltaics (SPV) for nearly three decades now. It has developed capabilities to supply complete SPV systems on EPC basis for both off-grid and grid-interactive requirements. 

It has also geared itself to take up EPC of large size solar projects (i.e. greater than 50 MW) to address emerging market trends and the increased potential in this segment, Rao said. 

BHEL still faces many challenges but recent policy initiatives taken by the government are likely to improve the business environment and provide momentum to existing and upcoming projects, he added. 

"The company is focusing on leveraging its intrinsic capabilities to build a strong foundation for the coming years," Rao said.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*LASTEC has designed and developed a laser warning and countermeasure system for Armoured Fighting Vehicle (AFVs). A LWS is capable of handling multiple type of laser threats and has an operational range of more than 6 km for laser designator type of laser threat. After detecting the laser threat along with its direction, it also has the capability to generate trigger signal to activate the grenade launcher for firing of smoke grenade in the direction of laser threat to obscure the platform under threat. Technology of the LWS has been transferred to BEL, Pune.*






*The laser warning sensors detects the laser radiation processes, determine the PRF and edge matching signals. It comprises of opto-electronic front end, signal processing and conditioning, embedded module for PRF decoding, and edge matching signal.*






*The master controller receive inputs from multiple laser warning sensors, processes the information and feeds the desired commands to the decoy laser. The master controller comprises of hardware and software module to interface with the laser sensor units and the decoy laser.*






*Decoy laser is a high energy laser source that takes command from laser warning system and generate a pulsed laser radiation synchronised with the PRF generated by the laser warning system. It is used to illuminate a dummy target to misguide the laser guided bomb on to the dummy target.*




A homemade LWS for armored vehicles have been developed. The APS is still under development.


----------



## skysthelimit

*IAF To Flight-Test 'In-House' Stand-Off Weapons This Month *





In March this year, I'd written about this never before set of three weapons shortly after they were first unveiled at the Aero India show in Bengaluru. The brainchild of the IAF's Air Officer Commanding-in-Chief, Western Air Command, Air Marshal S.B. Deo, these weapons made their second appearance today at the IAF chief's Air Force Day reception.

The weapons now have names. The *Waghnakh, an unpowered stand-off glide weapon*, which has been through carriage (see arrow pointing to photo inset) and compatibility trials on a Su-30MKI will be test-dropped from the aircraft this month, Air Marshal Deo told Livefist today. Deo has developed the weapons in a private workshop that he receives support for from the air force. The weapons have so far remained concepts given that they have no official sanction and aren't routed through the established DRDO-DPSU route to service entry. However, Air Marshal Deo and DRDO chief Selvin Christopher today not only shared a warm hug, but also agreed to "work together" -- this could mean the DRDO getting involved and helping Air Marshal Deo get the weapons going as inductable platforms.

The second weapon is the *Varunastra long-range anti-shipping missile* _(not to be confused with the identically named heavy weight torpedo under development by the DRDO)_, a weapon powered by a mini-engine. Specifications below:




And finally, the *Vel light weight cruise missile*, again for deployment from a Su-30MKI. All three weapons are built with low RCS construction and will sport low observable paint, says Air Marshal Deo.




The three weapons received a lot of high-profile interest, with the Defence Secretary receiving an extended briefing on the family of weapons. Their unusual development path, fully away from the traditional route has evoked justifiable interest. The question is -- will these weapons ever see operational service?

LIVEFIST: IAF To Flight-Test 'In-House' Stand-Off Glide Weapon This Month

*SUMMARY - 3 NEW WEAPONS FOR IAF *

1. Name: *Wagnakh*
Type: Standoff-range glide bomb
Range: 150 km
Power: NA
Features: Guidance - IN/GPS, Digital scene-matching

2. Name: *Varunastra *
Type: Anti-shipping cruise missile
Range: 270 km+
Power: 200 lb thrust, 850 kph speed
Warhead: 225 kg penetrator and blast fragmentation warhead
Features: Carbon composite body, Low RCS, Guidance - IN/GPS, TV Camera

3. Name: *Vel*
Type: Light weight cruise missile
Range: 270 km
Power: 90 kg thrust
Warhead: Penetration warhead
Features: *Low Cost (*_*half of Tomahawk)*, _Carbon composite body, Low RCS, Guidance - IN/GPS, Digital scene matching

Most importantly, *none of these were developed by DRDO*. Details are not clear but seems to have been* developed in a private workshop sponsored by Air Marshal S.B. Deo.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Total Destruction

Hey , i was reading Air international Magazine , i saw that they gonna sell the Indian AEW to Oman & UAE .. any one knows any new about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Strengthening 'Make in India': 19 private companies get DIPP nod to make defence products - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: The Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion ( DIPP) has granted permission to 19 private companies to manufacture a range of defence products, adding to a slew of such clearances by the Modi government and strengthening its 'Make in India' initiative. 

*The biggest gainer in the latest round is Kalyani Strategic Systems Ltd, the defence arm of Bharat Forge.The Pune-based company, that develops artillery systems for the army, has got permits to make 13 new types of products. *

*These range from manufacture, maintenance and overhaul of torpedoes, missiles and mines to large platforms such as tanks, off road military vehicles and hovercrafts. Other permits include manufacturing of simulators for the armed forces and ammunition and fuze setting devices. *

Several relatively unknown players too have managed to grab permits, including Himachal Futuristic Communications Ltd which has given an address of Bhind in Madhya Pradesh. *The company was granted industrial licences for assembling electronic warfare systems, radars and the design, development and manufacturing of aircraft, including choppers. *

*The company also wants to manufacture and upgrade tanks and combat vehicles, besides armoured and protective systems. Other companies that have managed to get defence manufacturing permits includes Narendra Explosive Ltd from UP's Saharanpur, Noida-based OIS Aerospace and Gurgaon-centered Metaltech Motor Bodies Ltd. *

The Modi government has been granting licences to the private sector quite generously, with a record number of clearances since last year. With defence as a chosen sector for the Make in India drive, licences that had been pending for over four years have been granted to private firms, including major players such as Tata, Mahindra and Punj Lloyd

*Kalyani Strategic Systems already produce these  Artillery Systems*


*Bharat 52 * 




Bharat 52 KSSL's state-of-the-art Bharat-52 is a long-range 155mm/52 caliber gun. It is the first indigenous solution of its kind designed and developed in India. Bharat-52 is a futuristic towed gun, providing a highly maneuverable field artillery solution. It has been designed for accuracy, stability and reliability during moving and firing maneuvers, and is based on the requirements of the Indian Army. Bharat-52 is capable of a range exceeding 40km and utilizes self-propelling capability and automatic laying mode. The Anti-backlash drive for elevation and traverse make it a truly unique system and a robust solution for superior battlefield operation. It is designed to operate as an all- weather system and has superior all-terrain mobility. Extremely easy to deploy, it takes a team of six crew members to deploy the system within one minute during day time and 1.5 minutes during night time. Bharat-52 in self-propelled mode is capable of achieving a mobility of 30kmph using its own diesel engine and electronic steering system.



*Garuda 105* 




Garuda 105 is ultra-light gun system which utilizes the high end Soft Recoil Technology. This allows the weapon (gun) to be placed on light vehicles and nonstandard platforms, including aircraft and coastal and river patrol watercraft. This high tech system which was developed and manufactured in a record time of 08 months is a force multiplier for the forward forces and will prove to be a complete game changer in the realm of weapon system.

*BEAS* 




BEAS is the upgunned 130mm M46 to 155mm/45 calibre gun which has been designed and developed by KSSL by combining our rich experience, expertise and R&D with proven track record of Elbit Systems. It is a state of the art indigenous solution which is highly efficient, easy to maintain and made as per the requirements of the Indian Army.

In order to expand its horizon and have an all-inclusive capability, KSSL has also tied up with the Israeli company, Elbit Systems Land and C4I Ltd and entered in to a joint venture with a 74: 26 stake holding to form BF Elbit Advanced Systems Pvt Ltd. This provides an insight to the defence capabilities that Elbit has and gives it access to the tested and proven technology of Elbit Systems. 



Till date, KSSL has supplied more than 2 million shells to ordnance factories, DRDO, etc in the range of 81 to 155mm covering all variants like HE, smoke, agencies. illuminating, incendiary, etc. The group has also successfully developed APFSDS ammunition of 105mm calibre. It has been the development partner to HEMRL, ARDE, RDI & BDL for development of shells, rockets & bombs and enjoys a long standing successful partnership with all these


In addition to conventional ammunition, KSSL is actively pursuing development of special futuristic ammunition with its in-house R&D and technology support from its foreign partners. These include pre-fragmented air bombs, precision ammunition including electronic fuzes, HSLD bombs, complete propulsion systems for Pinaka rockets etc. The aim is to become a market leader in the latest technologies and be a complete system solution provider when it comes to ammunition of all kinds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

By Manu Pubby, ET Bureau | 13 Oct, 2015, 04.56AM IST
India to have three lines of light military choppers under ‘Make in India' - The Economic Times

NEW DELHI: To meet the massive, urgent requirements of the armed forces, * India is set to have three different lines of light military choppers, all of which will be manufactured under the 'Make in India' initiative.*

Senior officials have told ET that *despite a deal with the Russian government for Ka 226 helicopters, two other lines, including a western chopper that it still to be selected will be required to keep pace with the demand of the three forces*.


Indicating that *a major 'Make in India' project for the private sector to produce close to 200 helicopters in partnership with a foreign vendor is still alive despite the Kamov deal, a senior air force functionary said that tenders for the program would be out soon. *

Indian requirement for* light choppers is in excess of 800 with the older Cheetah/Chetak fleet moving towards the end of its service life.*

While a competition to *replace the choppers had been on in various forms since 2005, in a surprise move, the government announced a direct deal with Russia in May for 200 of the Ka 226 helicopters. *

Sources said the Russian deal has, however, not progressed satisfactorily, as Moscow has not yet responded with full details of technical specifications and production plans in India since a formal letter was issued in May.

This had left doubts on whether a parallel competition for similar light choppers that more than a dozen Indian private companies including Tata, Mahindra, L&T and Reliance Defence Systems are bidding for would continue. 

"The requirement is so large that a single line is not adequate. We will need to have more than one type of chopper just to meet our needs. Besides, the commercial market for these choppers is also large," a senior official told ET, adding that a 'western line' is fully in the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Make arms in India: A statistical look at the indigenous push in defence - The Economic Times

India has long held the status as the world's biggest arms importer — it procures nearly 70 per cent of arms from abroad. The NDA government under Narendra Modi wants to change that. It is keen to build a modern defence industry, pushing for planes, ships, tanks and guns to be produced in India along with automobiles, chemicals and electronics, as part of its pet Make in India campaign. 

Nowhere is this push more visible than in the number of licences handed to private enterprises for manufacturing defence items. The NDA government has already handed nearly 100 such licences since it came to power in May last year compared with the 200-odd licences its predecessor issued during its 10 years in office. (But will the flurry of licences alone be enough to change the tide? The Indian military has traditionally been skittish about buying weapons from Indian firms. Partnerships with foreign companies might help.)

_A statistical look at the indigenous push in defence:_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Bharti Shipyard currently has an order book for about 63 ships including different types of vessels from the Navy and Coast Guard. About two to three vessels are expected to be ready by the end of this fiscal while the next fiscal will see the completion of 15-20 vessels. The current order book is expected to keep the yards busy for the next 18-24 months. 


"We met MoD (ministry of defence) officials and Coast Guard," seeking pushing back of delivery schedules, Siby Antony, MD & CEO, Edelweiss ARC told ET in an interview. "All delivery schedules of ships had gone awry. Now we have received extension letter from the ministry of defence and *have to deliver the first vessel only in December, which is almost ready for delivery." *

The reconstruction firm has identified* 12 commercial vessels for delivery in the medium term out of which 6 are in the advanced stages of completion. T*he first vessel delivery is expected to earn the company a net cash flow of Rs 100 crore which will help it stay afloat in the near term.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

HTT 40 Assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

*India-Russian Brahmos cruise missile*
4 Nov, 2015
A model of the joint India-Russian Brahmos cruise missile is seen on the centerline of a Sukhoi Su-30 aircraft mockup during the Defense & Security 2015 exhibition in Bangkok.


----------



## fsayed

Government set to clear Rs 3,000 crore plan to develop engine for India's first UCAV - The Economic Times
NEW DELHI: The Narendra Modi government is set to give the green light to a Rs 3,000-crore plan to develop Ghatak, a new engine that will power India's first unmanned combat aircraft, or drones capable of delivering bombs as well as tackling aerial threats, as part of a project that envisages major participation of the private sector.

Ghatak will be a derivative of the abandoned Kaveri project that had been in the works for over two decades, officials said. The key difference in the current plan is the proposed participation of the private sector in a significant way.

"This is one project in which the private industry will be brought into the picture from the very start," said a senior official, who did not wish to be identified. "Very high-end technology is required for the UCAV (unmanned combat aerial vehicle) and several industry houses in India are capable of developing and absorbing this technology," he said.

The Indian UCAV project is tentatively called Autonomous Unmanned Research Aircraft (AURA). The target is to get the system operational within eight years once the funds are cleared by the government, officials said. The original Kaveri project was meant to power the light combat aircraft but it got shelved as the engine could not deliver sufficient thrust for the fighter aircraft. In its revived avatar, the engine will be modified and its afterburners will be removed to power the first Indian UCAV.

While a similar plan was mooted by the state-run Defence Research & Development Organisation ( DRDO) during the term of the previous United Progressive Alliance government, the body had pegged the project cost at close to Rs 800 crore at the time.

However, the then government did not clear funds for the project. The main challenge in getting AURA operational, according to experts, is its central theme of stealth. The drone is being designed to be invisible to radars with its radical 'flying wing design'.

The absence of a 'tail' to guide and manoeuvre the drone will require advanced programming and a cutting edge flight control system to keep it in the air. Besides AURA, India is currently working on at least one more futuristic combat aircraft programme — the Advanced Multi-Role Combat Aircraft, or AMCA, aimed at developing a manned fighter jet.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Total Destruction said:


> Hey , i was reading Air international Magazine , i saw that they gonna sell the Indian AEW to Oman & UAE .. any one knows any new about that?



I met the person who had worked on the project, he mentioned there was some trouble in mounting the AEW with the Brazilian aircraft.


----------



## Abingdonboy

An old HS-748 fresh from overhaul at the Hindustan Aeronautics Limited factory in Kanpur ready to be re-delivered to the IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_digger

Syama Ayas said:


> I met the person who had worked on the project, he mentioned there was some trouble in mounting the AEW with the Brazilian aircraft.


How serious is the issue? Is it the general labor pains encountered during any engineering/manufacturing or is it some sort of serious miscalculation while in design phase?


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

cloud_digger said:


> How serious is the issue? Is it the general labor pains encountered during any engineering/manufacturing or is it some sort of serious miscalculation while in design phase?


Nah! just the case not being satisfied with the Brazilian product.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

* Advanced Torpedo Defence System ‘Maareech’ + Facility for torpedo system development *


----------



## Chika_Pika

Water Car Engineer said:


> Two different DRDO ARDE MCIWS, with some differences


Long barrel? Marksman version?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chika_Pika said:


> Long barrel? Marksman version?



No, it's the regular INSAS barrel ported over.


----------



## Chika_Pika

Water Car Engineer said:


> No, it's the regular INSAS barrel ported over.


Oh, any news about machine gun/marksman /sniper version?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Chika_Pika said:


> Oh, any news about machine gun/marksman /sniper version?




None. ARDE is working on a dedicated LMG though, a completely new design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Water Car Engineer said:


> None. ARDE is working on a dedicated LMG though, a completely new design.



Bro,any updates on LUH ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

gslv mk3 said:


> Bro,any updates on LUH ?




Far as I know, it's supposed to make first flight.. So is Rustom 2... Oh, so is LCH TD4..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visiting the Technology and Industry Expo, at the India International Science Festival (IISF), in New Delhi on December 04, 2015. 


IRDE-DRDO Hono-Sight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Aminroop @Parul @Koovie @Echo_419 @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @knight11 @FrenchPilot @ayesha.a @XiNiX @IndoUS @janon @anant_s @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @Bang Galore @Spectre @acetophenol @gslv mk3 @Archie @Dash @Ind4Ever @jatt


From what I am hearing, 2016 is being lined up to be a BIG year for "Make in India", a directive that has gone out to all ministries is that MII is not to be some long term policy with nothing to show for it in the the future. As such, there will be a lot of deals signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones. Headlines being predicted for at the first 6 months of 2016 for are something big on the Rafale , infrastrucutre megaprojects and American nuclear power projects in India.


Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> American nuclear power projects in India.


i can confirm that part.
6 Advanced Pressurized Water Reactors from Westinghouse are coming up at Chaya Mithivirdi, Bhavnagar Gujarat. Each is rated at around 1200 MWe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Aminroop @Parul @Koovie @Echo_419 @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @knight11 @FrenchPilot @ayesha.a @XiNiX @IndoUS @janon @anant_s @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @Bang Galore @Spectre @acetophenol @gslv mk3 @Archie @Dash @Ind4Ever @jatt
> 
> 
> From what I am hearing, 2016 is being lined up to be a BIG year for "Make in India", a directive that has gone out to all ministries is that MII is not to be some long term policy with nothing to show for it in the the future. As suc there will be a lot of deal signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones. Headlines being predicted for at the first 6 months of 2016 for are something big on the Rafale , infrastrucutre megaprojects and American nuclear power projects in India.
> 
> 
> Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...



I share a similar enthusiasm towards MII and especially 2016 as a year. GST will be passed eventually during next session. LAB's fate is uncertain.



anant_s said:


> i can confirm that part.
> 6 Advanced Pressurized Water Reactors from Westinghouse are coming up at Chaya Mithivirdi, Bhavnagar Gujarat. Each is rated at around 1200 MWe.


and all 6 will start at one go..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Aminroop @Parul @Koovie @Echo_419 @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @knight11 @FrenchPilot @ayesha.a @XiNiX @IndoUS @janon @anant_s @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @Bang Galore @Spectre @acetophenol @gslv mk3 @Archie @Dash @Ind4Ever @jatt
> 
> 
> From what I am hearing, 2016 is being lined up to be a BIG year for "Make in India", a directive that has gone out to all ministries is that MII is not to be some long term policy with nothing to show for it in the the future. As such, there will be a lot of deals signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones. Headlines being predicted for at the first 6 months of 2016 for are something big on the Rafale , infrastrucutre megaprojects and American nuclear power projects in India.
> 
> 
> Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...



American ? So we lost it.


----------



## anant_s

Abingdonboy said:


> Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...


Things will improve from April next year when Congress losses 12 seats and BJP gains 12 in RS. Infact what i have heard is some big bang reforms are lined up for next Union Budget. GST therefore will get rolled out in FY 16-17.
LAAB though is looking is bit messy now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dash said:


> share a similar enthusiasm towards MII and especially 2016 as a year. GST will be passed eventualy during next session. LAB's fate is uncertain.


I sincerely hope GST i passed as early as next year my friend, this could be a turning point in Modi's term where the perception, that some are trying to establish as the narrative, that he is all talk is mooted and it is clear that he has started to deliver. 

Anyway, what I have stated above this is not my opnion of what will happen but what I have heard is likely to happen from very well informed sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

FrenchPilot said:


> American ? So we lost it.


Absolutely not.
France will setup 6 EPR (1650 MWe) at Jaitapur. The issue of Liability clause is more or less sorted out and then we'll see Areva/EDF start project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

FrenchPilot said:


> American ? So we lost it.


I sincerely hope not my friend and I don't see the two projects as being mutually exclusive, as @anant_s has stated, the American PWRs are for Gujarat- not Jaitapur. The AREVA plant in Jaitapur has progressed since Modi's visit to Paris in April 2015 and the Indian demand for nuclear/renewable energy is collossal with more than enough space for everyone- America, France and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spectre

Abingdonboy said:


> From what I am hearing, 2016 is being lined up to be a BIG year for "Make in India", a directive that has gone out to all ministries is that MII is not to be some long term policy with nothing to show for it in the the future. As suc there will be a lot of deal signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones. Headlines being predicted for at the first 6 months of 2016 for are something big on the Rafale , infrastrucutre megaprojects and American nuclear power projects in India.
> 
> 
> Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...



No for the Nuclear Reactors from US, more likely that the French ones would get some further momentum.

36 Rafales are almost a done deal - it is the order expansion which interests me with regards to who among the Indian corporates would be roped in. I would personally prefer Tata, RIL or L&T.

In Infra major projects - Their fate depends on LAB as you have rightly said. However expect a big annoucement with regards to Railways - I have a hunch that Govt would take baby steps towards privatization in form PPP.

GST looks tough, preparatory period of 6 months is necessary along with that lots supporting bills need to be passed. If Budget session is a damp squib then I have no hopes for GST being implemented in '16.

As for other big news - Expect India to be a part of few Elite Multilateral organizations like NSG and the Missile Control Regime. UNSC is still a dream though. How relationship evolves with Pakistan and China would determine the progress on this front.

Lots of Defense Goodies, Logistics agreement with US which can lead to ToT in domains of Engines, Drones and Air craft carriers.

Big question mark is FGFA - I have no clue what is the path ahead on this but again have a hunch that it is not gonna work out for us hence we are left with two options

a. Stop Gap Arrangement in form of Rafales - Order size increase by 100+ with JV/High Offset. While we keep working on AMCA

b. F-35 - Unlikely as that would scuttle the S-400.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spectre said:


> No for the Nuclear Reactors from US, more likely that the French ones would get some further momentum.


Sir, I have heard this is a certainty and I have a lot of trust in this source of mine.



Spectre said:


> 36 Rafales are almost a done deal - it is the order expansion which interests me with regards to who among the Indian corporates would be roped in. I would personally prefer Tata, RIL or L&T.


I would prefer TATA or ,even better, L&T to form the JV with Dassualt for the Rafale in India but it looks like it will be RIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Abingdonboy said:


> Sir, I have heard this is a certainty and I have a lot of trust in this source of mine.



Your source can be wrong. I have too heard rumblings about it, and since there is the Toshiba angle, I dug further and was stonewalled. Now I am not saying that 100% it wont go through - but what I found out is that there are many big teething issues and Westinghouse is asking for some assurances which GoI cannot provide in the current political scenario.

Now things can change but I am not very optimistic. Areva deal is more likely is all I am saying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Aminroop @Parul @Koovie @Echo_419 @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @knight11 @FrenchPilot @ayesha.a @XiNiX @IndoUS @janon @anant_s @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @Bang Galore @Spectre @acetophenol @gslv mk3 @Archie @Dash @Ind4Ever @jatt
> 
> 
> From what I am hearing, 2016 is being lined up to be a BIG year for "Make in India", a directive that has gone out to all ministries is that MII is not to be some long term policy with nothing to show for it in the the future. As such, there will be a lot of deals signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones. Headlines being predicted for at the first 6 months of 2016 for are something big on the Rafale , infrastrucutre megaprojects and American nuclear power projects in India.
> 
> 
> Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...



I can tell you what DM MP has planned via his innovative and visionary inputs in DPP 2016.. See here below excerpts from a ET article 

While the current outstanding value of offsets - pegged at $16 billion to be executed till 2028- shall be executed under older rules, all future programmes will be governed by a new policy set to be announced in January 2016.
The defence ministry has firmed up its futuristic offset policy to promote 'Make in India', technology transfer and skill development - the key focus areas of the government. 
In the past, foreign companies winning major Indian military contracts were mandated to spend at least 30 per cent of the contract value. 
*This would give the foreign players flexibility to choose any area to invest in, leaving little control on the kind of technology or capability transfer. *
*With the new rules, set to be part of the Defence Procurement Policy 2016, the defence ministry and the armed forces buying the equipment will specify what they want as offsets for a particular deal. *
Three options will be available for the government under the new policy. 
*One would be a directed offsets plan in which the foreign vendor will be mandated to spend its 30 per cent investment share in a particular Make in India plan - to set up a defined manufacturing facility in India, be it a aircraft production line or a ballistic testing facility.*
*The second option would be transfer of technology - with a committee of the armed forces and defence ministry deciding what technology is needed. In this case, DRDO would be the custodian of the technology but the production agency - the private sector will be preferred - would be fully involved from the beginning.*
*The third option is for skill development - creation of R&D facilities, innovation centers, training institutions and labs - to raise a new generation of skilled workers for the defence and aerospace sector.*

The stress on skill development makes perfect sense. Better skills would boost innovation and give rise to a spirit of enterprise.
In tandem, we need a better institutional setup for tech revamp in the defence sector and beyond.
We need close interaction between DRDO, industry and academe, and not just for technology and skill absorption.


I am highlighting two special point again for reference and to showcase what we have always said before
*
With the new rules, set to be part of the Defence Procurement Policy 2016, the defence ministry and the armed forces buying the equipment will specify what they want as offsets for a particular deal. 
*
*One would be a directed offsets plan in which the foreign vendor will be mandated to spend its 30 per cent investment share in a particular Make in India plan -** to set up a defined manufacturing facility in India, **be it a aircraft production line or a ballistic testing facility.*

*Important views*

*I told you Rafale MII is coming .. You see most probably the IGA (inter Governmental Agreement) will be signed in Jan 25th 2016. *
*The final contract will be signed post DPP 2016 release and release of confirmation payment approx 10% before Mar 2016*
*The offset includes the manufacturing facility set up*
*What you get is the desired level of TOT to be absorbed in LCA as a return *_(it would be interesting even if we get a present F3 Spectra version before the upgrades in F3R2 and we can apply it on LCAs.. lol)_
*and development of human skill sets via training and creation of MRO*
*Now you know how MMRCA is renegotiated and made a more legally binding document across all spectrum of forces for IA, IAFand IN*
Source:Defence ministry to change offsets policy; proposals worth $16 billion underway - The Economic Times

@FrenchPilot @Taygibay @halloweene 
Rafale more or less is now looking at MII part via a very smart route.. You get credible and deliverable offsets and with that a new era of new orders and long term strategic reltaionship is established

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spectre said:


> As for other big news - Expect India to be a part of few Elite Multilateral organizations like NSG and the Missile Control Regime. UNSC is still a dream though. How relationship evolves with Pakistan and China would determine the progress on this front.


To be honest I have little hope for India entering the NSG or MTCR in 2016 either, perhaps in 2017-.


As for the UNSC, this is a distant dream in my opnion, maybe in 2025 but not for the forseeable future- the UN is simply too fractured and inefficient.



Spectre said:


> Big question mark is FGFA - I have no clue what is the path ahead on this but again have a hunch that it is not gonna work out for us hence we are left with two options


The FGFA is indeed a blind spot but I have good reason to beleive it will be a success in the long term but I would give up any dreams of seeing it in Indian service before 2025. In the interim the case for the Rafale will just be made stronger and stronger- whilst the *current* requirement is for 126-189 Rafales (this has not changed no matter what anyone says), any delay on the FGFA will be offset by further Rafale purchases and NOT further MKIs purchases. This is not only most desirable strategy proposed by the IAF (in terms of creating the best force) but it also is sensible in that it shows the Russians a very tanigble "stick", offsetting delays in the FGFA with more MKI orders would be like offering to sharpen your murderer's knife, it would be counter productive to say the least

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spectre

PARIKRAMA said:


> I can tell you what DM MP has planned via his innovative and visionary inputs in DPP 2016.. See here below excerpts from a ET article
> 
> While the current outstanding value of offsets - pegged at $16 billion to be executed till 2028- shall be executed under older rules, all future programmes will be governed by a new policy set to be announced in January 2016.
> The defence ministry has firmed up its futuristic offset policy to promote 'Make in India', technology transfer and skill development - the key focus areas of the government.
> In the past, foreign companies winning major Indian military contracts were mandated to spend at least 30 per cent of the contract value.
> *This would give the foreign players flexibility to choose any area to invest in, leaving little control on the kind of technology or capability transfer. *
> *With the new rules, set to be part of the Defence Procurement Policy 2016, the defence ministry and the armed forces buying the equipment will specify what they want as offsets for a particular deal. *
> Three options will be available for the government under the new policy.
> *One would be a directed offsets plan in which the foreign vendor will be mandated to spend its 30 per cent investment share in a particular Make in India plan - to set up a defined manufacturing facility in India, be it a aircraft production line or a ballistic testing facility.*
> *The second option would be transfer of technology - with a committee of the armed forces and defence ministry deciding what technology is needed. In this case, DRDO would be the custodian of the technology but the production agency - the private sector will be preferred - would be fully involved from the beginning.*
> *The third option is for skill development - creation of R&D facilities, innovation centers, training institutions and labs - to raise a new generation of skilled workers for the defence and aerospace sector.*
> 
> The stress on skill development makes perfect sense. Better skills would boost innovation and give rise to a spirit of enterprise.
> In tandem, we need a better institutional setup for tech revamp in the defence sector and beyond.
> We need close interaction between DRDO, industry and academe, and not just for technology and skill absorption.
> 
> I am highlighting two special point again for reference and to showcase what we have always said before
> *
> With the new rules, set to be part of the Defence Procurement Policy 2016, the defence ministry and the armed forces buying the equipment will specify what they want as offsets for a particular deal.
> *
> *One would be a directed offsets plan in which the foreign vendor will be mandated to spend its 30 per cent investment share in a particular Make in India plan -** to set up a defined manufacturing facility in India, **be it a aircraft production line or a ballistic testing facility.*
> 
> *Important views*
> 
> 
> *I told you Rafale MII is coming .. You see most probably the IGA (inter Governmental Agreement) will be signed in Jan 25th 2016. *
> *The final contract will be signed post DPP 2016 release and release of confirmation payment approx 10% before Mar 2016*
> *The offset includes the manufacturing facility set up*
> *What you get is the desired level of TOT to be absorbed in LCA as a return *_(it would be interesting even if we get a present F3 Spectra version before the upgrades in F3R2 and we can apply it on LCAs.. lol)_
> *and development of human skill sets via training and creation of MRO*
> *Now you know how MMRCA is renegotiated and made a more legally binding document across all spectrum of forces for IA, IAFand IN*
> Source:Defence ministry to change offsets policy; proposals worth $16 billion underway - The Economic Times
> 
> @FrenchPilot @Taygibay @halloweene
> Rafale more or less is now looking at MII part via a very smart route.. You get credible and deliverable offsets and with that a new era of new orders and long term strategic reltaionship is established



Very well compiled. Regarding Rafales - there is not too much information outside of unverified news reports about future orders - Any news on that? I assume India would play hardball on this and demand substantial ToT and access to the critical Rafale tech like source codes and modifications in terms of payload to be carried, incorporating Israeli/Russian sensors and weapons to cut costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spectre said:


> Your source can be wrong. I have too heard rumblings about it, and since there is the Toshiba angle, I dug further and was stonewalled. Now I am not saying that 100% it wont go through - but what I found out is that there are many big teething issues and Westinghouse is asking for some assurances which GoI cannot provide in the current political scenario.
> 
> Now things can change but I am not very optimistic. Areva deal is more likely is all I am saying


Fair enough sir, naturally nothing is risk free and forecasts can be highly inaccurate. I am simply willing to place a lot of trust in what I have heard because of who my source is and his reasons for beleiving so but the situation could change.

The AREVA deal is certainly more likely to make tangible progress in 2016 but after the PM's visit to Paris in April that was never really in any doubt anymore and the French success in India is not to the detriment of the US- the American PWRs are being proposed for a an entirely different site in Gujarat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Spectre said:


> Very well compiled. Regarding Rafales - there is not too much information outside of unverified news reports about future orders - Any news on that? I assume India would play hardball on this and demand substantial ToT and access to the critical Rafale tech like source codes and modifications in terms of payload to be carried, incorporating Israeli/Russian sensons and weapons to cut costs.



I am having clearcut plan for first 90 orders + follow ons .. The follow ons have an option of changing version from one force to another and an equal number directly off the shelf too.This is what i have got as part of financial report for French bankers tie up for funding. The production rate is expected to be around 14-16. Unfortunately the report came to me about 4 months back and does not ahve Indian partners name and said to be announced later.. (i had told that in here i guess @Abingdonboy may remember it)

The follow on clause seems to have a foresight that in case of IN (other force) demands a rafale M then the follow on production will be used exclusively for them and such a equal number may get directly build at Merignac. Eventually i guess IAF will end up between 126-189 and a 60-80 numbers are expected for IN. IN may utilise Rafale M for multi purpose carrier based fighters to forming its fixed wing fleet too.. With an aim for almost 5 CBGs they will have a huge demand and Dassault effectively can seal a huge deal if it delivers the goods and TOT.

The TOT to LCA is the best way actually. Rafale may not have to give in hugely but a downgraded spectra, help in various systems, sub system and a redesign inside for modular access may make LCA MK2 perhaps a far better plane than whats envisioned at present. A more friendly to pilots and service folks. The carrier version of LCA will get the best of the know how directly from Rafale M.

That would be the plan sureshot.. What would be interesting is what could be the potential Israeli stuff that Rafale can incorporate which is at present inferior (to Israeli) or lacking.. (besides HMDS). Incorporation of Astra and Sudharshan LGB will be planned sureshot. Interestingly ALCM like Brahmos - Mini and Nirbhay and Brahmos2 may be as part of newer integration but later timeframe (but may be defined as part of offset)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spectre

Abingdonboy said:


> Fair enough sir, naturally nothing is risk free and forecasts can be highly inaccurate. I am simply willing to place a lot of trust in what I have heard because of who my source is and his reasons for beleiving so but the situation could change.
> 
> The AREVA deal is certainly more likely to make tangible progress in 2016 but after the PM's visit to Paris in April that was never really in any doubt anymore and the French success in India is not to the detriment of the US- the American PWRs are being proposed for a an entirely different site in Gujarat.



Ok, I will elaborate further but I am clarifying that take all my points with a pinch of salt as I will not provide any source to verify the same hence rendering all the information provided nothing more than a guess-work on my part.

As I said there are lot of moving parts

1. Japanese Diet - Despite Abe's visit there is no clarity on the Civil Nuclear Agreement with India. As you know Toshiba owns a 87% stake in WE the plants are tied up in a *tangential manner *to the approval from Diet. Now of officially the approval is not required but behind the scenes the deal will not be finalized unless an informal nod is given.

2. Liability Issues - WE is not satisfied with Insurance Pool and needs further assurances and as of yet nothing has been worked out.

3. Lobbies - As we know Gujarat is a sensitive area in this regard and we can all recall what a hue and cry was made over Narmada rehabillitation. Anti Nuclear Lobbyists and other forces are now preparing grounds to launch a similar agitation in Gujarat to block the deal. In normal scenario this could have been handeled but the recent reverses in Gujarat elections, Congress Resurgence and the Patel agitation has put BJP on the backfoot. Modi will do not do anything to jeopardize his bastion even if it is contrary to National Interest.

4. Cost - The other players are offering a similar if a bit technologically inferior reactors at a much lower price. We know that a plant has to viable before anything and economics is not favoring WE at the moment.

5. LAB - Self Explanatory.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

@PARIKRAMA an excellent summarising of the much-awaited/hyped DPP-2016



PARIKRAMA said:


> *. *
> 
> *With the new rules, set to be part of the Defence Procurement Policy 2016, the defence ministry and the armed forces buying the equipment will specify what they want as offsets for a particular deal. *


I always thought this was a stupid and glaring loophole that foreign OEMs rightly exploited. 




PARIKRAMA said:


> In this case, DRDO would be the custodian of the technology but the production agency - the private sector will be preferred - would be fully involved from the beginning.


I am very pleased to see this structure being set up- DRDO will remain the country's premier defence R&D centre but will increasingly outsource production to the private sector with performance clauses and penalties established instead of those infamously inefficent DPSUs- much like the DARPA model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

PARIKRAMA said:


> I am having clearcut plan for first 90 orders + follow ons .. The follow ons have an option of changing version from one force to another and an equal number directly off the shelf too.This is what i have got as part of financial report for French bankers tie up for funding. The production rate is expected to be around 14-16. Unfortunately the report came to me about 4 months back and does not ahve Indian partners name and said to be announced later.. (i had told that in here i guess @Abingdonboy may remember it)
> 
> The follow on clause seems to have a foresight that in case of IN (other force) demands a rafale M then the follow on production will be used exclusively for them and such a equal number may get directly build at Merignac. Eventually i guess IAF will end up between 126-189 and a 60-80 numbers are expected for IN. IN may utilise Rafale M for multi purpose carrier based fighters to forming its fixed wing fleet too.. With an aim for almost 5 CBGs they will have a huge demand and Dassault effectively can seal a huge deal if it delivers the goods and TOT.
> 
> The TOT to LCA is the best way actually. Rafale may not have to give in hugely but a downgraded spectra, help in various systems, sub system and a redesign inside for modular access may make LCA MK2 perhaps a far better plane than whats envisioned at present. A more friendly to pilots and service folks. The carrier version of LCA will get the best of the know how directly from Rafale M.
> 
> That would be the plan sureshot.. What would be interesting is what could be the potential Israeli stuff that Rafale can incorporate which is at present inferior (to Israeli) or lacking.. (besides HMDS). Incorporation of Astra and Sudharshan LGB will be planned sureshot. Interestingly ALCM like Brahmos - Mini and Nirbhay and Brahmos2 may be as part of newer integration but later timeframe (but may be defined as part of offset)



Thanks that was enlightening to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spectre said:


> Ok, I will elaborate further but I am clarifying that take all my points with a pinch of salt as I will not provide any source to verify the same hence rendering all the information provided nothing more than a guess-work on my part.
> 
> As I said there are lot of moving parts
> 
> 1. Japanese Diet - Despite Abe's visit there is no clarity on the Civil Nuclear Agreement with India. As you know Toshiba owns a 87% stake in WE the plants are tied up in a *tangential manner *to the approval from Diet. Now of officially the approval is not required but behind the scenes the deal will not be finalized unless an informal nod is given.
> 
> 2. Liability Issues - WE is not satisfied with Insurance Pool and needs further assurances and as of yet nothing has been worked out.
> 
> 3. Lobbies - As we know Gujarat is a sensitive area in this regard and we can all recall what a hue and cry was made over Narmada rehabillitation. Anti Nuclear Lobbyists and other forces are now preparing grounds to launch a similar agitation in Gujarat to block the deal. In normal scenario this could have been handeled but the recent reverses in Gujarat elections, Congress Resurgence and the Patel agitation has put BJP on the backfoot. Modi will do not do anything to jeopardize his bastion even if it is contrary to National Interest.
> 
> 4. Cost - The other players are offering a similar if a bit technologically inferior reactors at a much lower price. We know that a plant has to viable before anything and economics is not favoring WE at the moment.
> 
> 5. LAB - Self Explanatory.
> 
> Regards


Thank you for this reason-based response sir- it is very refreashing indeed and I take all your points, there is little I can say in the way of a rebuttal.

I would simply add that this "lobby" element is the most troubling of all. All other issues can be resolved through the considerations, dialogue and the democratic process. With lobbyists/NGOs there can be no such reasoning nor hope of addressing their concerns, their very exsistence is rooted in being atagonistic and disruptive- success to them is the comprimising of India's national interest- it is a zero sum game and this marks it as distinctly seperate from all other issues/concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Abingdonboy said:


> Thank you for this reason-based response sir- it is very refreashing indeed and I take all your points, there is little I can say in the way of a rebuttal.
> 
> I would simply add that this "lobby" element is the most troubling of all. All other issues can be resolved through the considerations, dialogue and the democratic process. With lobbyists/NGOs there can be no such reasoning nor hope of addressing their concerns, their very exsistence is rooted in being atagonistic and disruptive- success to them is the comprimising of India's national interest- it is a zero sum game and this marks it as distinctly seperate from all other issues/concerns.



These people have nothing to do with reasonable environmental concerns. I am a huge believer in pro-environment policies and technology but absolutely detest these low-lives. The organization in India are in plain terms in the business of black-mail. They wait for a big ticket deal to be announced and then round up the usual *paid* villagers etc to block the deal until an informal payout is made to them by the company or Govt in charge. If these people with genuinely concerned with the safety, disposal and rehabilitation aspect then as you say a reasonable solution could be arrived at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Spectre said:


> These people have nothing to do with reasonable environmental concerns. I am a huge believer in pro-environment policies and technology but absolutely detest these low-lives. The organization in India are in plain terms in the business of black-mail. They wait for a big ticket deal to be announced and then round up the usual *paid* villagers etc to block the deal until an informal payout is made to them by the company or Govt in charge. If these people with genuinely concerned with the safety, disposal and rehabilitation aspect then as you say a reasonable solution could be arrived at.



Indeed sir, I am also very much in favour of protecting our enviroment and would certainly welcome all public discourse on matters of this scale but these scoundrals have no agenda other than to oppose the GoI/India's interests. The most despicable and infuriating part is that they offer no solutions, they simply protest for the sake of protesting, this is their entire purpose. These animals would like to see India remain in the dirt, I am yet to see a foreign NGO in India championing the rights of all Indians to access electricity (a proven factor for upward social mobility) but have the audacity to hide behind the banner of "science" and try to present completely absurd theories as fact.

Yes, in a fair society checks and balances to the government are required but these self-appointed judge, juries and executioners are not it. They accuse the GoI of being unlawful and opaque but keep their internal affairs (funding, mandate, publications, staff etc) entirely secret. They accuse the GoI of trampling on laws and yet when they are found to be in breach of India's laws claim they are being unfairly targetted.

We have seen the hand of these foreign powers/entities again and again in India, and being home to the most NGOs anywhere in the world it is no wonder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

If i may add, the Westinghouse deal news is actually based on the following

The Pennsylvania-based company, which is a unit of Toshiba Corp., is in negotiations with India to build AP1000 reactors with a capacity of 1,150 megawatts each in the state of Gujarat, Chief Executive Officer Daniel Roderick said in an e-mail.
Westinghouse Electric Co. expects to reach a deal with India by the end of next year to provide at least six nuclear reactors.
Progress toward a deal comes as India considers changes to liability laws for nuclear accidents.
“Recent changes made to the proposed insurance program are encouraging to us,” Roderick said. If the U.S. government says India meets international standards for liability law, “we are in a position to go forward quickly.”
India’s Department of Atomic Energy may include clauses in contracts with domestic suppliers to spare them from the right to recourse, Sekhar Basu, a secretary with the agency said last month in New Delhi.
Source: Westinghouse Expects to Sell India Nuclear Reactors by End 2016 - Bloomberg Business

BTW another report among investors

The plan for Westinghouse Reactors was proposed by the country's own Prime Minister Narendra Modi as it will accelerate the country's growth.
*The plan will reform the country to become the second-biggest nuclear energy market in the world with around 60 reactors expected to be built in strategic places around India.*
Currently, the Indian government is planning to slowly become independent from non-renewable energy in accordance to their pledge to cut on greenhouse gas emission and improve the world's climate.
Under this plan, India will be able to produce 63,000 megawatts of electricity from nuclear alone and with the country already owning hydro turbine electricity plants, it is possible for the country to reach its target.
Westinghouse which is also a unit company of Toshiba, is not alone in the nuclear deal as previously, General Electric Co and its venture partner, Hitachi was also offered a site to build nuclear reactors in India in 2009.
However, the company is still undecided on whether to go ahead with the construction or not until today as they still deemed the liability law in India is still uneven and would cost more damage to the company.
Toshiba's shares surge after news about the proposal made it into the news and its CEO is optimistic that Westinghouse will win the project

And here is reuters Exclusive: India closing in on Westinghouse deal to build six nuclear reactors| Reuters
India expects to seal a contract with Westinghouse Electric Co LLC to build six nuclear reactors in the first half of next year, a senior government official said, in a sign its $150 billion dollar nuclear power program is getting off the ground.

The proposed power plant in Prime Minister Narendra Modi's home state of Gujarat will accelerate India's plans to build roughly 60 reactors, which would make it the world's second-biggest nuclear energy market after China.

India wants to dramatically increase its nuclear capacity to 63,000 megawatts (MW) by 2032, from 5,780 MW, as part of a broader push to move away from fossil fuels, cut greenhouse gas emissions and avoid the dangerous effects of climate change.

The United States signed a pact with India in 2008, opening the way for nuclear commerce that had previously been stymied due to New Delhi's nuclear weapons program and shunning of the global Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT).

But hopes that reactor makers would get billions of dollars of new business evaporated after India adopted a law in 2010 giving the state-run operator Nuclear Power Corp of India Ltd (NPCIL) the right to seek damages from suppliers in the event of an accident.

Indian officials have been trying to assuage suppliers' concerns, including by setting up an insurance pool with a liability cap of 15 billion Indian rupees ($226.16 million). A final hurdle – ratification of the International Atomic Energy Agency's Convention on Supplementary Compensation for Nuclear Damage (CSC) – is expected within weeks, the Indian government official said.

The CSC requires signatories to shift liability to the operator and offers access to relief funds.

In a statement, Westinghouse said it expected India would move towards a framework that satisfies the CSC and channels accident liability exclusively to the operator. The statement made no reference to ongoing negotiations.

Shares of Westinghouse's parent, Toshiba Corp (6502.T), jumped as much as 3.3 percent on Thursday after the news, before slipping back. A Toshiba spokesman declined to comment on the report, but noted that Westinghouse has been confident of winning orders from India.

A deal with Westinghouse could also put pressure on General Electric Co (GE.N), whose nuclear energy venture with Hitachi (6501.T) was offered a site six years ago to build reactors.

GE has still not decided whether it would move ahead with the plan, the official said, adding that India was keen for a decision from the company soon.

GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy said it had strong interest in India, and that the CSC would be "a sustainable solution to concerns about India's existing domestic nuclear liability law".

India's plans for ramping up nuclear capacity have in the past fallen far short of targets and industry officials say that the aim to lift the share of nuclear power to a quarter of its energy mix, from barely 3 percent now, is very ambitious.

NO MORE TECHNICAL HURDLES 
Later this week, India is expected to offer Russia a site in its southern state of Andhra Pradesh to build six reactors, on top of the six it is already expected to build in neighboring Tamil Nadu, Indian and Russian officials have said. Separately, India expects Japan, which supplies components used in most reactors, to ratify an agreement some time in the second quarter of 2016 to support its nuclear program, another senior Indian government source said. "There are no more technical hurdles in the development of nuclear energy for peaceful purposes," the source said. 

*French nuclear company Areva (AREVA.PA), which uses Japanese components, also has a deal to build six reactors in India, although restructuring within that company was likely to delay construction until 2017, the first official said.*

*French utility EDF (EDF.PA) agreed earlier this year to buy a majority stake in Areva's reactor business. Areva has been in price negotiations with NPCIL for several months now, officials at the Indian operator told Reuters in November.
*
Areva did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

*WESTINGHOUSE DEAL Negotiators from Westinghouse and Indian operator NPCIL have held several rounds of talks on the nuclear plant in Mithi Virdi, the government official said.*

NPCIL declined to comment on the negotiations. Federal minister for Atomic Energy Jitendra Singh told parliament this month that talks were going on with French and U.S. firms to arrive at project proposals. He offered no details.

But the government source said Westinghouse and NPCIL were negotiating all six reactors in one go, instead of an earlier plan to strike deals for two at a time.

Construction of the roughly 1,100 MW reactors could begin later in 2016, the official, who is close to the negotiations, added.

The idea was to allow the Americans and the French, India's two close partners, to catch up with the Russians in its nuclear sector, the official said. "This is a train that is moving soon," the official said. ($1 = 66.3250 Indian rupees)

(Additional reporting by Tommy Wilkes and Doug Busvine in New Delhi, and Lewis Krauskopf in New York; Editing by Alex Richardson)

Source Exclusive: India closing in on Westinghouse deal to build six nuclear reactors| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Spectre said:


> Very well compiled. Regarding Rafales - there is not too much information outside of unverified news reports about future orders - Any news on that? I assume India would play hardball on this and demand substantial ToT and access to the critical Rafale tech like source codes and modifications in terms of payload to be carried, incorporating Israeli/Russian sensors and weapons to cut costs.



The French are not very good either regarding ToT. If you look at the whole drama behind earlier negotiations while UPA was in power was revolving around ToT. Everything else is hogwash.
I will tell we baught bombs from france in early 90s with ToT. After that the IAF arranged for a show with DefMin and flew it underbelly of a plane and the lo..bombs didnt drop. After an enquiry we realised that the software that is needed to jettison the bomb was not transfered to us.

Such is ToT. You will be completely wrong if you think they will give blueprint of their hard earned research just like that after heavily investing on it. I have not much hopes of it that Rafale will come with ToT (at least the way we would want it to be) and even if we are getting some and paying hefty then its our loss.

The only thing that could have been sweeter was the advantage of getting LCA better. With Israeli already in teh area of AESA I dont see much into it. However it can be improved but with delay, something we cant afford. But I wont worry much as the offset policy will give us benifits too and it could be huge. but not ToT.

our boy @Abingdonboy is only hopeful of 190 rafales and ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dash said:


> our boy @Abingdonboy is only hopeful of 190 rafales and ToT


Every passing day is making that figure look more and more realistic, ToT is a bit of a sham anyway and I am less interested in that side of things. There are no shortcuts to success, India will continue to invest in the R&D in such critical technologies regardless of ToT offers.

That said, 2015 is not the 90s, early 00s or even 2014- the poltical, economic and strategic landscape are very different today ,and going into 2016, in both nations. The sins of the past are not likely to be repeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> Every passing day is making that figure look more and more realistic, ToT is a bit of a sham anyway and I am less interested in that side of things. There are no shortcuts to success, India will continue to invest in the R&D in such critical technologies regardless of ToT offers.
> 
> That said, 2015 is not the 90s, early 00s or even 2014- the poltical, economic and strategic landscape are very different today ,and going into 2016, in both nations. The sins of the past are not likely to be repeated.



Until we see something concrete, I wont be confident. And like I said before money is being spent on other important areas than buying 190 Rafales. I might sound a little pessimistic here, but I see the govnt not interested for such a move. IAF is just off radar when it comes to expensive toys that will have little inpact on Make in India and any significant value for money. Thats the only road block. and thats precisely why there is so much push on LCA.

The political land scape has changed but the mentality remains the same, not ours bot OEM's. I dont know what level of hard bargaining we need to do in order to get a good deal, but I would be first person to be happy along with others if we get one.


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> @Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @Aminroop @Parul @Koovie @Echo_419 @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @SpArK @knight11 @FrenchPilot @ayesha.a @XiNiX @IndoUS @janon @anant_s @Star Wars @ranjeet @hinduguy @Bang Galore @Spectre @acetophenol @gslv mk3 @Archie @Dash @Ind4Ever @jatt
> 
> 
> From what I am hearing, 2016 is being lined up to be a BIG year for "Make in India", a directive that has gone out to all ministries is that MII is not to be some long term policy with nothing to show for it in the the future. As such, there will be a lot of deals signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones. Headlines being predicted for at the first 6 months of 2016 for are something big on the Rafale , infrastrucutre megaprojects and American nuclear power projects in India.
> 
> 
> Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...



Land Acquisition can be done by states,GST is more important

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Abingdonboy said:


> From what I am hearing, 2016 is being lined up to be a BIG year for "Make in India", a directive that has gone out to all ministries is that MII is not to be some long term policy with nothing to show for it in the the future. As such, there will be a lot of deals signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones. Headlines being predicted for at the first 6 months of 2016 for are something big on the Rafale , infrastrucutre megaprojects and American nuclear power projects in India.
> 
> 
> Now if those idiot law makers can just get GST and LAB passed...


I am still a bit skeptical on MII gaining pace in 2016 fiscal year.


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> there will be a lot of deals signed under MII next year including some truly historic ones.


Wasn't the DPP being simplified with MII in focus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Aminroop said:


> Wasn't the DPP being simplified with MII in focus?


YEs mam they did. and the new one is DPP 2016. posted it here
Made in India military weapons and support systems | Page 31
Page 31 mam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper 94

acetophenol said:


> *150.COMMANDER'S SIGHT PASSIVE FOR T-72/BMP-II*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


the tank looks more like a PA T-80 UD


----------



## Levina

PARIKRAMA said:


> *One would be a directed offsets plan in which the foreign vendor will be mandated to spend its 30 per cent investment share in a particular Make in India plan -** to set up a defined manufacturing facility in India, **be it a aircraft production line or a ballistic testing facility.*



I have my doubts that this would change anything. India's offset policies have always been ambiguous which leaves the foreign vendors perplexed.
Assuming a foreign firm collaborates with an Indian firm (as otherwise they will lose the opportunity to profit from the contract), but if the created entity has to survive on a long term basis, the collaborating foreign firm should get some profit out of it. There is a danger of the interest of the foreign vendor dissipating once the contract is completed as without a reason to retain their interests they will shut shop and return.
Let me give you an example. Armoured personnel carriers were purchased by the Philippines Army from the UK. After eight of these were imported from the UK and the remaining 142 were assembled in Philippines, the assembly line was closed, with only minimal offset benefits to the nation.
I know I sound pessimistic.

@Abingdonboy


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aminroop said:


> I have my doubts that this would change anything. India's offset policies have always been ambiguous which leaves the foreign vendors perplexed.
> Assuming a foreign firm collaborates with an Indian firm (as otherwise they will lose the opportunity to profit from the contract), but if the created entity has to survive on a long term basis, the collaborating foreign firm should get some profit out of it. There is a danger of the interest of the foreign vendor dissipating once the contract is completed as without a reason to retain their interests they will shut shop and return.
> Let me give you an example. Armoured personnel carriers were purchased by the Philippines Army from the UK. After eight of these were imported from the UK and the remaining 142 were assembled in Philippines, the assembly line was closed, with only minimal offset benefits to the nation.
> I know I sound pessimistic.
> 
> @Abingdonboy


It's a fair point and that's why allowing the Indian MoD/forces to specify the area where the offsets must be allocated addresses this (to a degree) whilst the current framework leaves the door open for exactly what you have outlined. Offsets are not the silver bullet that will solve all of India's defence issues (as some will have you beleive), some projects will be a success, some will not. There are as many success stories as there are non-stories in the case of offset thus far. The long term offset successes will be those who set up viable enterprises that cater to future requirements ie regional MRO facilities, regional training centres, spare production centres, etc 

There are no shortcuts to success as I have said-which some view offsets to be- but giving the power to the MoD/Forces to dictate where the offsets go will certainly be more benefical long term then the current arrangements where the OEMs could invest the money in farm equipment and still be sticking to the DPP!


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> There are no shortcuts to success as I have said-which some view offsets to be- but giving the power to the MoD/Forces to dictate where the offsets go will certainly be more benefical long term then the current arrangements where the OEMs could invest the money in farm equipment and still be sticking to the DPP!


I agree offset policy is not the only factor but India should consider coming up with more transparent policies. 
I read somewhere that Singapore and Japan have successfully used offset policy to their advantage by increasing the percentage to 60, by fixing a percentage for dual use technology inductions.


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683371511869132800
National Aerospace Laboratories (NAL), India’s second largest aerospace firm, has recently demonstrated 3D printed prototypes used for the design and validation of various aerospace components at an exhibition in Bangalore, making NAL one of the latest aerospace organizations to adopt advanced 3D printing and additive manufacturing to develop the next generation of defense and aerospace technologies.






The demonstration took place between the 10th and 12th of December at the *MSME DEFEXPO 2015*, an MSME (micro, small medium enterprises) Sub-Contracting and Supply Exhibition for India’s Defense, Aerospace and Homeland Security. The exhibition seeks to connect MSMEs with leaders in the defense and aerospace industry supply chain—and in this case, the connection occurred between *NAL* and *J Group Robotics*, a ‘home grown Indian’ 3D printer manufacturer that has previously been involved in developing technologies for construction 3D printers and 3D printed robots.

NAL procured J Robotics’ Dimension Dual Delta XL 3D system, a large-format 3D printer with a build volume of 420x420x720mm, and used J Robotics’ 3D printing technology in order to manufacture 3D printed prototypes of aerospace components. According to J Robotics, NAL intends to continue using this technology in order to explore 3D printed solutions for wind tunnel testing, as well as other applications for developing new components or quality tests within the aerospace sector.
















J Robotics Founder and Chairman *Vishal Jariwala* said that due to the great scope of 3D printing applications within the aerospace sectors, including moving components, design validation, and more, “MSME 3D printing companies like J Group Robotics shall stand a chance to experiment and collaborate with National Aerospace Laboratories.” NAL was established by the Council of Scientific and Industrial Research, and has the prime responsibility of developing civilian aircraft in India.






3D printing technology is increasingly being sought out by aerospace and defense organizations across the world, from *NASA* to the *US Air Force* to *South Korea* and *Morocco*, as it significantly reduces the time required to develop and manufacture high-value parts in complex metal alloys. Thanks to advancements in new 3D printing materials and processes, these parts are also lighter, faster, and safer than ever before.

India’s 3D printing innovation has also been making headlines this week thanks to a biotech startup that has successfully developed *3D bioprinted human liver tissue*. In addition, German industrial 3D printer manufacturer *voxeljet also recently announced a new subsidiary in India*, in an attempt to drive the up-and-coming Indian 3D printing market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Mysore: A view of Defence Equipment Exhibition in Mysore on Sunday.




Mysore: Union Minister for Science and Technology and Earth Sciences Harsh Vardhan goes through a Defence Equipment Exhibition in Mysore on Sunday.


----------



## Dazzler

Viper 94 said:


> the tank looks more like a PA T-80 UD


Yes, its a Pakistani t-80ud


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TATA Powe SED products, a lot are through recent lie ups

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rudras during Army day demo 2016:








ALH Mk.3:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

MCIWS on the right:







@Vauban @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA @acetophenol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> MCIWS on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vauban @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec @PARIKRAMA @acetophenol




Yup, first image of it with a foldable stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Yup, first image of it with a foldable stock.


Looks ARX-160-esque to me with that new butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks ARX-160-esque to me with that new butt.




Looks good, wanna see the LMG ARDE is working on. I believe it's a dedicated LMG this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Looks good, wanna see the LMG ARDE is working on. I believe it's a dedicated LMG this time.


Indeed, not an assualt rifle derivative but a stand alone concept, the MCIWS looks promising so hopefully ARDE's new generation LMG will also be a contemporary product.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@Abingdonboy 

Right when I mentioned the new LMG, look what I found -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687984912482185216
Yahoo, cant wait!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> Right when I mentioned the new LMG, look what I found -
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687984912482185216
> Yahoo, cant wait!


Awesome! Really looking foreward to this reveal, any idea what calibre the ARDE LMG will be? I'm assuming 5.56mm but I would hope it could also have a 7.62mm variant so that both the Bren and INSAS LMGs can be replaced. And didn't ARDE say their LMG would be somewhat based on the IWI Negev that also has two calibre variants (5.56 and 7.62)?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Awesome! Really looking foreward to this reveal, any idea what calibre the ARDE LMG will be? I'm assuming 5.56mm but I would hope it could also have a 7.62mm variant so that both the Bren and INSAS LMGs can be replaced. And didn't ARDE say their LMG would be somewhat based on the IWI Negev that also has two calibre variants (5.56 and 7.62)?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073473911689216


> And didn't ARDE say their LMG would be somewhat based on the IWI Negev that also has two calibre variants (5.56 and 7.62)?



Dont know, most the info(which isnt much) I get from this program comes from Jha. I havent heard that bit.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568073473911689216


Lol, you and Mr Jha are one step ahead of me!


----------



## Abingdonboy

HAL Airport:


----------



## bloo

*MKU India ad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Wind tunnel models at NAL

GSLV Mark 2, Astra, SARA, Tejas, AMCA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Water Car Engineer said:


> Wind tunnel models at NAL
> 
> GSLV Mark 2, Astra, SARA, Tejas, AMCA




Interesting to see Dr.C.K. Prahlada there. He 'fathered' the Akash and Astra development programs before he superannuated; during which I'd met him. He is now in an advisory role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ARDE DRDO MCIWS


----------



## Abingdonboy

IAC-1 model at IFR 2016 expo:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Excalibur Rifle with Karanataka Garuda unit:









Water Car Engineer said:


>


This is Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Excalibur Rifle with Karanataka Garuda unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Indian?



I was surprised too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bloo

Abingdonboy said:


> Excalibur Rifle with Karanataka Garuda unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Indian?









Products | Tonbo Imaging

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Excalibur Rifle with Karanataka Garuda unit:
> 
> This is Indian?








Check out their electronic suite for armored vehicles.

One of it's customers was even DARPA.

Night-vision startup Tonbo bags multimillion dollar contracts - The Hindu

If India wanna fund MSME programs, this company is definitely one that should get the cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

NAMICA:






@PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> NAMICA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @anant_s



Is this the latest version of the platform ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Echo_419 said:


> Is this the latest version of the platform ?


Latest and final version.

What's going to be exciting is that this turret can be mounted on any large armoured vehicle so FICV and Kestral for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Echo_419 for reference, earlier iterations:





































I think the final design is far better than what was seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> _(C)Daedalus
> *Samtel Displays *_








More

*Samtel Avionics Displays *


----------



## Armani

ni8mare said:


> I think the final design is far better than what was seen before.



Only drawback I see is that earlier it had 8 tubes now it's got 2 less. But, this launcher appears to be much lighter, less bulky (also helps to reduce target signature in flat terrain) and the incorporation of a 2nd CoMPASS (I think one is for target acquisition while the other is independent, probably used by commander) also increases the vehicles' overall situational awareness considerably.

To me, it appears an acceptable & and fair trade-off.

It impresses me how quickly & smoothly L&T managed to redesign the launcher keeping emerging problems in mind and be able to accommodate user-specified improvements without any fuss. If we just change the missile, the new launcher could easily pass off as a completely new anti-tank solution than before. I would have easily okayed a decision to give it a new name, if only NAMICA wasn't derived from the missile being used!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The old design's turret could also elevate -














Maybe they deemed this unnecessary.


----------



## Armani

Water Car Engineer said:


> The old design's turret could also elevate -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they deemed this unnecessary.



Elevating the turret launcher to that small height does not really provide any benefits wrt to range or target acquisition. It was probably done because the earlier design couldn't properly point upwards without greasing the hull. Indeed that's unnecessary now with the hydraulics modeled like those of a tipper (a vague comparison), instead of elevating the whole launcher on a central cylinder.






Also, in the earlier NAMICA's case the hydraulic cylinder-shocks are on the sides, which is a danger spot. Easy to lose in case of even a firearm hit. The latest design puts them underneath the launcher while the smoke-grenade dischargers have been moved to the top of launcher-side. An excellent design consideration!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

BEL Subsystems of Namica


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://www.bsxindia.com/AirCmde(Retd).pdf

LnT and ISRO partnership


----------



## SRP

bloo said:


> Products | Tonbo Imaging



Old news of November 2015

*
Night-vision startup Tonbo bags multimillion dollar contracts*

Defence is a tough business to crack, unless you are one of the biggest defence contractors. Tonbo Imaging, a startup backed by Artiman Ventures of the U.S., has done just that. *The Bengaluru-based maker of advanced night vision systems has won multimillion dollars contracts by building cutting edge technology products. Tonbo now has a pipeline of orders worth more than $50 million (Rs.331 crore) from Indian and international customers including DARPA, an advanced-technology branch of the U.S. Department of Defense. *Its products are being used on observation platforms, reconnaissance drones, and artillery and naval weapon systems. “The fact that our technology was embraced by all these agencies has given us the thrust to leapfrog foreign competitors,” said Tonbo founder Arvind Lakshmikumar, whose startup won these contracts after competing alongside large defence firms such as Thales, Elbit and Tata Group. “Our investment in indigenous research and development and engineering is starting to pay off,” he said. 


According to Mr. Lakshmikumar, the firm has reached an ‘inflection point’ this year. He said the company was valued at $200 million (Rs.1,324 crore). 

 
It expects to cross revenue of about $26 million (Rs.172 crore) this year. 

 
“*This makes us one of the largest privately held electro-optics companies in the world and the largest in India,*” said Mr. Lakshmikumar, an alumnus of BITS Pilani and Carnegie Mellon University. 

 
Tonbo, which is the only indigenous manufacturer and exporter of thermal imaging-based devices, is currently on every electro-optics and night vision programme of significance in India, both in the Ministry of Home Affairs and the Ministry of Defence. 

 
Rajiv Chib, Director for Aerospace and Defence Practice at PricewaterhouseCoopers, said it has been an ‘uphill task for startups’ to make a mark in the Indian defence market. Most of them usually work with the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and defence public sector units as sub vendors, he said. 

 
Tonbo had moved up the value chain by directly providing its products to the Ministry of Defence, Mr. Chib said, adding that it had been able to make inroads in the Indian defence market as it also serves international customers. 

 
“Tonbo’s model should be emulated by other Indian startups as well,” he said. 

 
*Iron Man*

 Tonbo's technology has gained traction from various defence ministries and forces in countries such as Singapore, France and Turkey. “I am quite fascinated with the folks at Tonbo. Arvind (Lakshmikumar) is like Tony Stark from the Iron Man. He and his team churn out pretty cool new technologies,” said General (retd.) Lucas Arnold, who has been a customer of Tonbo, while serving as a commander with NATO. General Arnold is now again a customer of Tonbo’s surveillance systems through the U.S.-based security firm Chevronstar, where he serves as Chairman. “High end night vision is a serious business and I have not seen technology like this emerge from places outside of a few classified labs in the U.S.,” said General Arnold. 

 
Mr. Lakshmikumar, 39, previously worked at firms like Intelligent Automation, Honeywell and Sarnoff in the U.S. There, he built various imaging innovations for large defence contractors such as Boeing and Lockheed Martin. He was also a part of government-funded programmes such as Future Combat Systems intended to prepare the U.S. Army for modern warfare. 

 
He then returned home and in 2008 started Tonbo, which means dragonfly in Japanese. *It is now the only Indian company whose night vision systems will be featured for the Indian Navy’s 12.7 mm remote controlled gun platforms. *
*
*
 *The Navy will deploy the platform on ships to fight against pirates and terrorists. Mr. Lakshmikumar said Tonbo had also become the electro-optics supplier of choice to bidders on the Indian Army’s Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle programme. The almost $10 billion (Rs.66,210 crore) project is slated to be the largest indigenous defence programme. *

 
Backed by marquee investor Artiman Ventures, Tonbo has offices in Bengaluru, Palo Alto and Singapore. With the help of about 85 employees, it builds and deploys advanced imaging and sensor systems such as smart cameras that sense, understand and control complex environments. To put that in perspective, these systems allow soldiers to see during day and night, through fog and foliage, and do real-time interpretation of battlefield environment. General Arnold of Chevronstar said that since night vision technology was a highly restricted item, any company that builds them was under scrutiny from technology watchers and policy makers. 

 
“Their name does the rounds in these circles frequently.” 

 
*Europe’s largest defence contractor BAE Systems, auto-parts maker Visteon Corp and Autoliv are also Tonbo’s customers. *

 
“Their product design is far from the traditional low-cost Indian products,” said Bien Thng, an executive at defence contractor and customer Pretech.

Night-vision startup Tonbo bags multimillion dollar contracts - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Various DARE-DRDO Systems*














*Upcoming EW Suite for MKI*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/techfocus/2016/TF_April_2016_WEB.pdf

Military grade tires for IAF's birds. MKIs to IL76s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

INSAS 1B1:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armani

Mayurakshi Equipments Pvt. Ltd. makes Luneberg's Lenses for Indian defence applications;

LUNEBERG LENS LUNEBERG RADAR REFLECTOR LENS DEFENCE NAVY ARMY AIR FORCE & CIVIL RADAR, www.mayurakshi.net

Ranging from RCS values of 0.25sqm to 10sqm.

Luneberg Lens Radar Reflector Luneberg Lens Mayurakshi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Parliamentry standing committee on defence visit to LRDE in Bengaluru:








CABS AWACS:














MCIWS (Multi Calibre Infantry Weapon System, entering service 2018/19):






Arjun Mk.1 traversing a mobile foldable bridge:













Mk.1 and Mk.2 lined up (with some new TATA trucks in the background):








Uttam AESA radar (for LCA):






http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/////////English/index.jsp?pg=photogallary_events_pscLRDE.jsp
Thanks very much to @Water Car Engineer for the link



@anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Levina @nair @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @mkb95 @axisofevil @Stephen Cohen @acetophenol @MilSpec @scorpionx @waz @IndoCarib @janon @Koovie @Echo_419 @ayesha.a @ni8mare @danish_vij @Dandpatta @IndoUS @ranjeet @Star Wars @Roybot @kbd-raaf @The_Sidewinder @The_Showstopper @Unknowncommando @Armani @randomradio @Penguin @SR-91

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Abingdonboy said:


> Parliamentry standing committee on defence visit to LRDE in Bengaluru:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MCIWS (Multi Calibre Infantry Weapon System, entering service 2018/19):
> 
> http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/////////English/index.jsp?pg=photogallary_events_pscLRDE.jsp
> Thanks very much to @Water Car Engineer for the link
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Levina @nair @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @mkb95 @axisofevil @Stephen Cohen @acetophenol @MilSpec @scorpionx @waz @IndoCarib @janon @Koovie @Echo_419 @ayesha.a @ni8mare @danish_vij @Dandpatta @IndoUS @ranjeet @Star Wars @Roybot @kbd-raaf @The_Sidewinder @The_Showstopper @Unknowncommando @Armani @randomradio @Penguin



Is that an Indian Version of corner shot in the background ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@Abingdonboy For the Uttam radar i have some older pictures
especially of the last one operational mode for Aesa FCR as i was using this to find out radiated power for a 650 mm nose cone of LCA. Unfortunately i could not get the Gain figure so stopped my calculations ...

Here are those pics from my project folder where i used the components to get exact specs parameters


























If i can get the antenna gain figures its possible that with assumed heat dissipation and loss of signal quality, we can deduce whats the real approximate range of LCA with AESA 2052 for 2m2 target RCS. Uttam detection range it seems is 94 km for such 2m2 target RCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Is that an Indian Version of corner shot in the background ??


Yes, made by ARDE:






(credits to @Water Car Engineer )

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Indian Version of corner shot i


Hm?
I thought only our neighbour made those. Lol
Must be an Israeli make.



Abingdonboy said:


> Yes, made by ARDE


Whoa!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Is that an Indian Version of corner shot in the background ??


This picture.. i zoomed it a bit not clean but looks like Indian version only





@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Abingdonboy said:


> MCIWS (Multi Calibre Infantry Weapon System, entering service 2018/19):



If true, that's good news. We will actually have an indigenous world class rifle for the armed forces, finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes, made by ARDE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (credits to @Water Car Engineer )


nice you posted it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> @Abingdonboy For the Uttam radar i have some older pictures
> especially of the last one operational mode for Aesa FCR as i was using this to find out radiated power for a 650 mm nose cone of LCA. Unfortunately i could not get the Gain figure so stopped my calculations ...
> 
> Here are those pics from my project folder where i used the components to get exact specs parameters
> 
> View attachment 296552
> 
> 
> View attachment 296551
> 
> 
> View attachment 296553
> 
> 
> View attachment 296549
> 
> View attachment 296550
> 
> 
> 
> If i can get the antenna gain figures its possible that with assumed heat dissipation and loss of signal quality, we can deduce whats the real approximate range of LCA with AESA 2052 for 2m2 target RCS. Uttam detection range it seems is 94 km for such 2m2 target RCS.



Any ideas how many T/R modules the Uttam has bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Abingdonboy said:


> Any ideas how many T/R modules the Uttam has bro?



The prototype has 600+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

randomradio said:


> The prototype has 600+.


Not bad for such a small fighter with such a tiny nose, the RBE-2 on the Rafale has around 900.


----------------------

----------------------


@Levina @PARIKRAMA @Robinhood Pandey @randomradio another look at ARDE's Corner Shot (with the MCIWS next to it):

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Any ideas how many T/R modules the Uttam has bro?













10+22+30+30+30+30+22+10 = 184
So 184 x 4 = 736 T/R Modules

This gets further verified with this





Look at mounting pad stat..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 296556
> 
> 10+22+30+30+30+30+22+10 = 184
> So 184 x 4 = 736 T/R Modules
> 
> This gets further verified with this
> View attachment 296555
> 
> 
> Look at mounting pad stat..


Wow, 700+ is very respectable indeed. To think, the LCA could be one the first IAF aircraft with an AESA radar is quite something really 


( I'm pretty sure the IAF's Rafales will narrowly beat the Mk.1A into service)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Wow, 700+ is very respectable indeed. To think, the LCA could be one the first IAF aircraft with an AESA radar is quite something really
> 
> 
> ( I'm pretty sure the IAF's Rafales will narrowly beat the Mk.1A into service)



Very true but MK1A will come with this one




This has approx 1200 T/R modules..

Judging by Tejas Nose cone of 650 mm, if we can apply a good cooling system for heat dissipation, we are looking at very good radar range improvement. If we are successful, then perhaps we may see 2 m2 RCS at around 150odd KM.. Which is really good bcz ultimately 1m2 will be above 100 km and LO/VLO range of detection will be better than present 100 km Uttam case for standard 2m2

Of course, heat dissipation is not going to be a easy task.. I hope Israeli folks pitch in along with say some liquid coolant tech to use the radar at max range..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes, made by ARDE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (credits to @Water Car Engineer )




Yeah. Too bulky at the moment. Eagerly awaiting their LMG. I have a feeling it's already been through limited trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> Very true but MK1A will come with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has approx 1200 T/R modules..
> 
> Judging by Tejas Nose cone of 650 mm, if we can apply a good cooling system for heat dissipation, we are looking at very good radar range improvement. If we are successful, then perhaps we may see 2 m2 RCS at around 150odd KM.. Which is really good bcz ultimately 1m2 will be above 100 km and LO/VLO range of detection will be better than present 100 km Uttam case for standard 2m2
> 
> Of course, heat dissipation is not going to be a easy task.. I hope Israeli folks pitch in along with say some liquid coolant tech to use the radar at max range..


I understand the ELM-2052 is being fitted for the MK.1A but do you see the Uttam being operationalised or is it just going to be a tech demonstrator for more advanced derivatives later?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Abingdonboy said:


> Not bad for such a small fighter with such a tiny nose, the RBE-2 on the Rafale has around 900.



The LCA's nose is bigger than the Rafale's. Anyway, RBE-2AA has more than 1000. Technically, LCA can carry a slightly bigger radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armani

randomradio said:


> The LCA's nose is bigger than the Rafale's. Anyway, RBE-2AA has more than 1000. Technically, LCA can carry a slightly bigger radar.



...or even, the same size of radar, but with smaller T/R giving a higher total count.

Miniaturization of the TRMs is an ongoing process and if we can achieve the same level of progress as the Russians did (from the Zhuk-A to the latest FGA-29/35, wherein the radar size remains largely the same but T/R count gets higher), we can expect close to ~1000 T/R on the Uttam once it comes to production.

But ofcourse it is not a very easy process (especially the cooling part), and it's gonna take some work to get there. But you can trust the forces to never induct a half-baked product, so....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

They've renamed the, "MCIWS", to, "Advanced Assault Rifle".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

Armani said:


> ...or even, the same size of radar, but with smaller T/R giving a higher total count.
> 
> Miniaturization of the TRMs is an ongoing process and if we can achieve the same level of progress as the Russians did (from the Zhuk-A to the latest FGA-29/35, wherein the radar size remains largely the same but T/R count gets higher), we can expect close to ~1000 T/R on the Uttam once it comes to production.
> 
> But ofcourse it is not a very easy process (especially the cooling part), and it's gonna take some work to get there. But you can trust the forces to never induct a half-baked product, so....



The Uttam you see today is just a prototype. It is currently equipped with GaAs modules, so those will be replaced with GaN by the time it is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> I understand the ELM-2052 is being fitted for the MK.1A but do you see the Uttam being operationalised or is it just going to be a tech demonstrator for more advanced derivatives later?



Uttam will be deployed surely and it wont be a tech demonstrator.. IMHO, the limited LCA Tejas Naval variant which will see a around 40-50 jets or 4-5 squadrons should see usage of Uttam.

Over seas, the light weight aircraft primarily going against hostiles in A2A mode as well as AshM mode for ships will see LCA naval engaging fighters more of 2m2 approximate RCS. Of course the radius of action would be limited anyways. This is where i see sureshot scope of Uttam deployment. 

Anyways the Naval platform of Tejas and uttam both gives us sufficient data which can help us for AMCA and a much higher end derivative of Uttam series for the AMCA too..

So i really think it cannot remain as TD but has to be operationally deployed for the program evolution and creating self reliance in the field of radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Immortan.Joe

Water Car Engineer said:


> The old design's turret could also elevate -






Armani said:


> Elevating the turret launcher to that small height does not really provide any benefits wrt to range or target acquisition. It was probably done because the earlier design couldn't properly point upwards without greasing the hull. Indeed that's unnecessary now with the hydraulics modeled like those of a tipper (a vague comparison), instead of elevating the whole launcher on a central cylinder.
> 
> Also, in the earlier NAMICA's case the hydraulic cylinder-shocks are on the sides, which is a danger spot. Easy to lose in case of even a firearm hit. The latest design puts them underneath the launcher while the smoke-grenade dischargers have been moved to the top of launcher-side. An excellent design consideration!



Won't elevated turret provide additional capability of firing at depressed angles?

It may be beneficial when firing from a high scrap.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ni8mare

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 296556
> 
> 10+22+30+30+30+30+22+10 = 184
> So 184 x 4 = 736 T/R Modules
> 
> This gets further verified with this
> View attachment 296555
> 
> 
> Look at mounting pad stat..





Abingdonboy said:


> Wow, 700+ is very respectable indeed. To think, the LCA could be one the first IAF aircraft with an AESA radar is quite something really
> 
> 
> ( I'm pretty sure the IAF's Rafales will narrowly beat the Mk.1A into service)


If you look carefully present uttam AESA is 600 mm dia whereas LCA nose cone can accommodate 650 mm dia .......not to mention that uttam AESA is *TD not actual radar *so 736 is initial T/R modules ...so we might see more powerful Uttam AESA in future with near 900 TR modules

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Manipur Police with Excalibur rifle*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Tata xenon recce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

_@Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @acetophenol @anant_s @Echo_419 @Skull and Bones @Koovie _Some interesting tid-bits on FICV and FRCV:

_Currently we do about Rs 1000-crore business a year for all our specialist vehicles to the defence and security forces. We have back orders in hand for about Rs 900 crore *and volumes from Kestrel, the wheeled amphibious platform, will start kicking in another two to two-and-a-half years because the vehicle will go for user trial this summer. So in three years' time, we will start getting revenues from Kestrel.*
The next thing we are trying for is *the Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) programme. In about 9-12 months, government will decide among the bidders.* Since, it is a government funded programme, there will be revenue from day one.* As soon as we keep on developing the vehicles and start crossing certain gateways, the government will pay us for 80 per cent of the development costs*. The prototype should be ready in four years from now, testing of the prototype in two years.*So we should be into production six years from now.* This is apart from our steady state logistic combat support vehicles *and the revenues we are getting from the Kestrel. *

*ET Now: Any other defence contracts you are eying through such partnerships and joint ventures? What is the broad plan with the defence foray?* 

*VS Nornoha*: This is by far the biggest. The Director General Mechanised Forces (DGMF) has already asked for an early information request for information for *Future Ready Combat Vehicle (FRCV) which will be something between the infantry combat vehicle and the main battle tank*. That is another huge project by itself. That is the next one we will be eyeing. A little bit down the line, is a light armoured multi role vehicle, the RSP is already out. We are bidding for that contract with the Ordnance Factory Board. That is about 700 units, which is expected to cost around Rs 3 crore per unit. The smaller ones will keep coming but* the two big ones are the FICV and the FRCV*_*. *


We are eyeing FICV and FRCV segments in defence: VS Nornoha, Tata Motors - The Economic Times

-So, the Kestral is de-linked from the FICV program entirely and TATA seem very confident in securing orders for it in the near future (within 3 years).
- FICV to be in production by 2022
-FRCV is gearing up to be another mele

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

HawkVision OEM | Tonbo Imaging





Hawkeye thermal sights on a SOLO compact UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> _@Water Car Engineer @PARIKRAMA @acetophenol @anant_s @Echo_419 @Skull and Bones @Koovie _Some interesting tid-bits on FICV and FRCV:
> 
> _Currently we do about Rs 1000-crore business a year for all our specialist vehicles to the defence and security forces. We have back orders in hand for about Rs 900 crore *and volumes from Kestrel, the wheeled amphibious platform, will start kicking in another two to two-and-a-half years because the vehicle will go for user trial this summer. So in three years' time, we will start getting revenues from Kestrel.*
> The next thing we are trying for is *the Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV) programme. In about 9-12 months, government will decide among the bidders.* Since, it is a government funded programme, there will be revenue from day one.* As soon as we keep on developing the vehicles and start crossing certain gateways, the government will pay us for 80 per cent of the development costs*. The prototype should be ready in four years from now, testing of the prototype in two years.*So we should be into production six years from now.* This is apart from our steady state logistic combat support vehicles *and the revenues we are getting from the Kestrel. *
> 
> *ET Now: Any other defence contracts you are eying through such partnerships and joint ventures? What is the broad plan with the defence foray?*
> 
> *VS Nornoha*: This is by far the biggest. The Director General Mechanised Forces (DGMF) has already asked for an early information request for information for *Future Ready Combat Vehicle (FRCV) which will be something between the infantry combat vehicle and the main battle tank*. That is another huge project by itself. That is the next one we will be eyeing. A little bit down the line, is a light armoured multi role vehicle, the RSP is already out. We are bidding for that contract with the Ordnance Factory Board. That is about 700 units, which is expected to cost around Rs 3 crore per unit. The smaller ones will keep coming but* the two big ones are the FICV and the FRCV*_*. *
> 
> 
> We are eyeing FICV and FRCV segments in defence: VS Nornoha, Tata Motors - The Economic Times
> 
> -So, the Kestral is de-linked from the FICV program entirely and TATA seem very confident in securing orders for it in the near future (within 3 years).
> - FICV to be in production by 2022
> -FRCV is gearing up to be another mele



TATA doesn't disapoint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

I am just curious to know. No body has posted this. What is the self life of each type ammunition. Starting from pistol bullets to rifle's to machine gun's or mortars to rocket's to missiles? Do at a point their effectiveness becomes zero suddenly or gradually? And what is done to increase their life span?

I do not know if this the right thread to post it so that everyone knows it.

@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @kaykay @Water Car Engineer


----------



## MilSpec

thesolar65 said:


> I am just curious to know. No body has posted this. What is the self life of each type ammunition. Starting from pistol bullets to rifle's to machine gun's or mortars to rocket's to missiles? Do at a point their effectiveness becomes zero suddenly or gradually? And what is done to increase their lief span?
> 
> I do not know if this the right thread to post it so that everyone knows it.
> 
> @Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @Echo_419 @kaykay @Water Car Engineer



Depends on type of ammo, FMJ with brass case will outlive the owners of the ammunition and then some, Steel case ammo and lead exposed projectiles like soft tips will have issues with oxygen and humidity. No one will touch ammo with slightest corrosion with a 10 foot pole.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

0:45

There's a rare clip of, "Tank Ex", firing a round as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO's AIP will be produced by L&T










Bharat Forge's Bharat 52 with and without autoloading system














Pinaka ER - Precision guided rocket - MBDA and Alpha Private Limited




*




*
Dhanush 155mm/52cal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*MMW Seeker for Helina ATGM






DRDO's see through wall radar






LREO - Long range electro-optical pod - IRDE DRDO 






Optical pod apart of artillery systems - IRDE DRDO

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Avionics upgrade for MI17 - Alpha Design Tech Pvt LTD*






*MI17 SIM - Alpha Design Tech Pvt LTD*






*MIG 29 SIM - Alpha Design Tech Pvt LTD*






*Missile Approach Warning Reservers for MKI - Alpha Design Tech Pvt LTD*










*Thermal Imaging Fire Control System for BMP2s - Alpha Design Tech Pvt LTD*






*Thermal Imaging Fire Control System for T72s - Alpha Design Tech Pvt LTD*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Engine for BMP2 upgrade*






*Another possible engine for BMP2 upgrade, produced by Kirloskar Group LTD*






*Portable Jammers*










*X Band, Monopulse Seeker for Brahmos and Nirbhay*






*MCM Suit*






*L&T Torpedo Tube Launched AUV *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv

By:www.defenseworld.net
*Akash Missile Successfully Test Fired*



> India test fired its indigenously developed surface-to-air Akash missile from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur near Balasore on Monday.
> 
> The missile targeted an unmanned air vehicle (UAV) named 'Banshee', an official of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) told PTI.
> 
> The missile, with a strike range of 25 km and capability to carry warhead of 60 kg, was test fired from the launch complex-3 of the ITR, he said. It is a medium-range surface-to-air anti-aircraft defence system developed by DRDO as part of the Integrated Guided Missile Development Programme.
> 
> Akash is powered by Ramjet-rocket propulsion system which renders thrust for the missile to intercept the target at supersonic speed without any retardation.
> 
> It can fly at a supersonic speed ranging from Mach 2.8 to 3.5 and can engage aerial targets upto a range of approximately 25 km, the official said.
> 
> More than three decades after the project was initiated, the missile was formally inducted into the Indian Air Force and the Army last year.
> 
> Akash has the capability to neutralize aerial targets like fighter jets, cruise missiles and air-to-surface missiles. The last trial from this base was conducted on January 28................*See more*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Coastal AWACS on C295 platform will be made.






AWACS platform Airbus A313

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Whoa, whoa, whoa, is this confirmed? When will this be produced? When was this this started?

Anymore details?

@PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @ni8mare @SR-91 @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @ranjeet @Spectre 



Water Car Engineer said:


> Coastal AWACS on C295 platform will be made.


It's not an AWACS but a MR-MPA, bascially the Do-228's replacement,



Water Car Engineer said:


> AWACS platform Airbus A313


AWACS (INDIA) and it's the A330 platform isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamwal's

@acetophenol 

OFB has also started producing the GPMG FN Mag similar to this,hopefully we will see in it in near future.Its MMG variant is in service for many decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jamwal's said:


> @acetophenol
> 
> OFB has also started producing the GPMG FN Mag similar to this,hopefully we will see in it in near future.Its MMG variant is in service for many decades.


Who is it being produced for?


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> It's not an AWACS but a MR-MPA, bascially the Do-228's replacement,


I thought it was the replacement for Il-38


----------



## Jamwal's

Abingdonboy said:


> Who is it being produced for?


I don't know but it was showcased in an OFB fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


> I thought it was the replacement for Il-38


The P-8I will replace both the IL-38SD and Tu-142, the C-295 is a more natural replacement for the Do-228 but yes there is overlap. I guess it's easier to say between the P-8I and DRDO's C-295 based MPA the Tu-142, IL-38SD and Do-228 can be replaced.



Jamwal's said:


> I don't know but it was showcased in an OFB fair.


At least it has a buttstock now, it always annoys me to see the MMG without one:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Any better pic


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> AWACS (INDIA) and it's the A330 platform isn't it?




Sorry, yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Abingdonboy said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, is this confirmed? When will this be produced? When was this this started?
> 
> Anymore details?
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol @ni8mare @SR-91 @MilSpec @nair @AUSTERLITZ @ranjeet @Spectre


Check below the attachment ...........................the agency responsible is CABS just like AWACS .......look like CABS will be making more of specialize mission aircraft

http://www.aame.in/2013/09/cabs-to-deliver-new-maritime.html


----------



## Abingdonboy

ni8mare said:


> Check below the attachment ...........................the agency responsible is CABS just like AWACS look like CABS will be making more of specialized mission aircraft
> 
> http://www.aame.in/2013/09/cabs-to-deliver-new-maritime.html


Thanks for the link, I wonder what the progress is now? Is it going ahead for sure? CABS have clearly selected the C-295 platform so have they placed orders for it? 

This is really very interesting because this type is going to be made in India for the IAF already and whilst this MMMA is explictly for the ICG as of now I'm sure the IN will be interested in also. It's also interesting that's how it is working- the ICG is taking the lead and the IN may follow in their wake later, usually it is the other way around, the ICG takes cues from what is oftern considered their "bigger brother" the IN. It's good to see them stepping up and expanding their scope, they need to become a stand alone force in their own right.


@PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Guynextdoor2 @Taygibay @noksss @Ankit Kumar 002 @Omega007

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks for the link, I wonder what the progress is now? Is it going ahead for sure? CABS have clearly selected the C-295 platform so have they placed orders for it?
> 
> This is really very interesting because this type is going to be made in India for the IAF already and whilst this MMMA is explictly for the ICG as of now I'm sure the IN will be interested in also. It's also interesting that's how it is working- the ICG is taking the lead and the IN may follow in their wake later, usually it is the other way around, the ICG takes cues from what is oftern considered their "bigger brother" the IN. It's good to see them stepping up and expanding their scope, they need to become a stand alone force in their own right.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Guynextdoor2 @Taygibay @noksss @Ankit Kumar 002 @Omega007



The Tu142s are recently upgraded and overhauled, do are the Il38s. In my opinion they will continue for some time now as primary ASM missile delivery platforms while also carrying out patrols. You see the area of responsibility of IN is huge and the 8 P8I are nowhere near enough to fulfill the roles. 

P8i will replace them in ASW roles, while they will continue in service by the virtue of their recent upgrades and the ability to carry good payloads at great range. 

As for Do228, IN takes it as a lower spectrum utility aircraft doing a lot of tasks. 

The C295s will fill the void between very long range P8i and the short range Do228s. 

Also eager to know what's the current situation of C295 deal.As this will not only replace the Avros but will get into a lot of different roles.... something which the Y8/9 platform is doing for PLA, albeit with a greater payload.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The image above is a placeholder, not an actual image of the new LMG.

http://www.ofbindia.gov.in/download/make_in_india/Make_in_India_Weapon.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

Water Car Engineer said:


> *The image above is a placeholder, not an actual image of the new LMG.*
> 
> http://www.ofbindia.gov.in/download/make_in_india/Make_in_India_Weapon.pdf



Yep,that's a photograph of the M240 GPMG,another version of FN MAG 58.


----------



## MilSpec

That 130mm M46 is a hell of gun btw, I just hope they don't mess it up in the upgunning process, wasn't this the metamorphosis gun project of the 2010?


Water Car Engineer said:


> The image above is a placeholder, not an actual image of the new LMG.
> 
> http://www.ofbindia.gov.in/download/make_in_india/Make_in_India_Weapon.pdf


----------



## Water Car Engineer

MilSpec said:


> That 130mm M46 is a hell of gun btw, I just hope they don't mess it up in the upgunning process,* wasn't this the metamorphosis gun project of the 2010?*




Yeah, Punj Lloyd, Kalyanis, maybe some more are offering same upgrade.











P.L.










B.F.






OFB


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The Elbit commander's sight is replaced with a local one.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indigenous Technologies and Sub-systems for Armoured Fighting Vehicles, 2014


----------



## Armani

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks for the link, I wonder what the progress is now? Is it going ahead for sure? CABS have clearly selected the C-295 platform so have they placed orders for it?
> 
> This is really very interesting because this type is going to be made in India for the IAF already and whilst this MMMA is explictly for the ICG as of now I'm sure the IN will be interested in also. It's also interesting that's how it is working- the ICG is taking the lead and the IN may follow in their wake later, usually it is the other way around, the ICG takes cues from what is oftern considered their "bigger brother" the IN. It's good to see them stepping up and expanding their scope, they need to become a stand alone force in their own right.
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @Guynextdoor2 @Taygibay @noksss @Ankit Kumar 002 @Omega007



Well, for sure now it looks like the production line won't stop at 40 aircraft (18 off the shelf). The Naval/Coast Guard requirement is building up and we can also use this line and setup full scale MRO infrastructure to offer the plane as export to other South Asian/ASEAN markets that haven't acquired it already.

I'd estimate no less than 100 aircraft eventually.

Either way, TATA is gonna have both it's hands and pockets full.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Remote Controlled AA Gun, being produced by OFB*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Pinaka Mark 2 - 60km+ Range*















*DRDO ATAGS 155MM/52CAL Prototype trialing






Arjun's Thermobaric Bunker Buster Ammo*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IAF Akash-SAM Post*










*IAF LR-SAM Post*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> The Elbit commander's sight is replaced with a local one.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Indigenous Technologies and Sub-systems for Armoured Fighting Vehicles, 2014











Water Car Engineer said:


> *Remote Controlled AA Gun, being produced by OFB*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -------

Water Car Engineer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arjun's Thermobaric Bunker Buster Ammo*



Ahhh.. Did I read the bottom text correctly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Tank Commander Sight






Sonar Operation Console, a part of the Maareech, Torpedo Defence System




Water Car Engineer said:


>









Dhanush 155mm/52Cal


----------



## Water Car Engineer

MKU India's future soldier program, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Water Car Engineer said:


> Tank Commander Sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonar Operation Console, a part of the Maareech, Torpedo Defence System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhanush 155mm/52Cal



Sir , means there is one 155/52 gun based on Dhanush by OFB and there is one 155/52 gun made totally from scratch by DRDO with private entities ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Sir , means there is one 155/52 gun based on Dhanush by OFB and there is one 155/52 gun made totally from scratch by DRDO with private entities ?



Yeah.

DRDO choose a private firm as the production agency(L&T or Bharat Forge), in which Bharat Forge won as lead integrator role, TATA Power SED has a major role as well. DRDO bypassed the usual candidate of OFB. So OFB went ahead and took the initiative to produce 52 cal Dhanush.

There were reports that the barrel from Dhanush 52 is actually coming from DRDO's ATAGS. This was mentioned by a DRDO or OFB rep. I cant remember. I dont know if this is still the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*EW Suite for subs, small to large ships















Bharat Forge pitching AM General's Humvee










Which is also a platform for their 105 howitzer *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Water Car Engineer said:


> *EW Suite for subs, small to large ships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bharat Forge pitching AM General's Humvee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is also a platform for their 105 howitzer *



If I remember even Mahindra had come up with a prototype similar


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> If I remember even Mahindra had come up with a prototype similar




Pretty much all of them have some sort of LSV on offer. India isnt really picking one for what ever reason.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> *The heart of any optical or electro-optical sensor consists of precisely made and meticulously assembled optical components in the form of an optical system. IRDE has created a state-of-the-art infrastructure for fabrication and testing of these optical components and developed various process and methods for realisation of such optical components. Under the domain of Optics Technology, IRDE had developed an expertise related to fabrication, testing and assembly of optical systems required for visible, infrared and laser based applications. This issue of Technology Focus is dedicated to Optics Technology.*


*
http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/techfocus/2016/TF_June_2016_WEB.pdf*


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@Water Car Engineer 
Sir

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733470499204816898

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @Water Car Engineer
> Sir
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733470499204816898




Nice, good to hear about L&T-K9 news! Looking forward to their new plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## fsayed

eowyn said:


>


Bro kindly share the source of pics .
Our drdo and isro having competition with each other to make india proud daily with new achievements 
Jai hind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

eowyn said:


>



So nirbhay VLS will have 4 canister launcher compared to earlier 3 canister config


eowyn said:


>


Folded wing...nice 

Or nam vi kya diya ........SAAW....acha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

HAL HTT-40 Trainer






HAL HTFE 25

https://defence.pk/threads/inside-h...-kn-thrust-hindustan-turbo-fan-engine.413256/

For trainers, small planes, advanced UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*A private firm is already making a cornershot weapon called, ShootEdge. Looks better than ARDE's.

======================================================*

http://www.zentechnologies.com/zen-in-the-news/Zen-Technologies-ShootEdge-Homeland-Warriors.pdf

http://www.zentechnologies.com/brochures/ShootEdge-Brochure.pdf










*Zen Technologies Firing sim

======================================================






Water jet propulsion system and hydrogas suspension system for FICV - VRDE-DRDO*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cross posting this here so it can be updated in time:

(Missile needs for the armed forces)
By 2020:

VSHORADS-RBS-70 (most likely)
QR-SAM- Maitri, BDL & DRDO QRSAM
SR-SAM-AKASH, Spyder, Astra based SR-SAM (under development)
MR-SAM- BARAK-8 (for IAF, designated LR-SAM by IN)
LR-SAM- BARAK-8ER
VLR-SAM- S-400, (DRDO also working on a 200-300km range SAM system)
BMD- DRDO BMD; PAD and AAD (under development)
MBRL- Pinaka (Mk.2 in advanced stages of development), Smerch, Pinaka 2 (Smerch equivalent)
ATGM- Spike, Nag
Anti Radiation Missile- DRDO ARM (under development)
Air-launched ATGM- Helina, Mistral, Hellfire
Cruise missile (Brahmos (Brahmos-M and Brahmos-2 hypersonic CM also under development), Harpoon, Nirbhay, LRCM (under development)
Air-launched cruise missile-Brahmos-A, Nirbhay
BVRAAM- Astra, R-77, Derby
SBLM- K4, K15
ICBM-Agni-I/II/III/IV/V/VI etc


Green-Indian/DRDO designed
Yellow-Indian/DRDO JV with foriegn OEM
Red-Foreign design

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

New TATA military truck in the middle

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Local_Legend

Water Car Engineer said:


> New TATA military truck in the middle




Looks Like LPTA 6x6 Series .


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## DARIUS

Can anyone tell me whether there has been any progress made with respect to the Mahindra AXE trials. Are their any hopes of this replacing the Gypsies??


----------



## Manindra

DARIUS said:


> Can anyone tell me whether there has been any progress made with respect to the Mahindra AXE trials. Are their any hopes of this replacing the Gypsies??


Rejected.


----------



## DARIUS

Manindra said:


> Rejected.



I had such high hopes!!! Any alternatives sorted yet?? Or are they just going to carry on with the old ones??


----------



## Manindra

DARIUS said:


> I had such high hopes!!! Any alternatives sorted yet?? Or are they just going to carry on with the old ones??



Yes.


----------



## DARIUS

Manindra said:


> Yes.


That was brutal man!!! But honestly are they not yet looking to replace those antiques??


----------



## Manindra

DARIUS said:


> That was brutal man!!! But honestly are they not yet looking to replace those antiques??


Replace ?
These buffoons order 2071 more
https://www.motorbeam.com/2015/07/c...my-loves-maruti-gypsy-orders-2071-more-units/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

Manindra said:


> Replace ?
> These buffoons order 2071 more
> https://www.motorbeam.com/2015/07/c...my-loves-maruti-gypsy-orders-2071-more-units/


 What else can one say!!!???


----------



## danger007

I think our defence system outdated bit....or may more.. when we consider futuristic weapons like this, our carriers or CBG sitting duck... our services doesn't have futuristic vision ... check it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IJT






















HTT40

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Huskar

Water Car Engineer said:


> IJT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTT40


Is there any news regarding the stall problems of IJT?? Are they being rectified?


----------



## Abingdonboy

The Huskar said:


> Is there any news regarding the stall problems of IJT?? Are they being rectified?


They are working on it, unoffcially I have heard recent spin and stall tests were a success but let's wait for offical confirmation...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fsayed

The Huskar said:


> Is there any news regarding the stall problems of IJT?? Are they being rectified?





Abingdonboy said:


> They are working on it, unoffcially I have heard recent spin and stall tests were a success but let's wait for offical confirmation...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_HJT-36_Sitara
The modified aircraft is expected to complete the spin tests in September 2015 and the production of 85 aircraft for the Indian Air Force to begin.[16] The initial spin trials were a success. [17]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> They are working on it, unoffcially I have heard recent spin and stall tests were a success but let's wait for offical confirmation...



Looks like IJT has entered serial production ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO developed BEL-built MSWS for IA Rudra

A part of the helicopter EW system, in combination with SAAB's systems.






Uttam Radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## #hydra#

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO developed BEL-built MSWS for IA Rudra
> 
> A part of the helicopter EW system, in combination with SAAB's systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uttam Radar*


Wow for warning system(if only if it devoloped solely by india with out external help).


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746626768195493888


----------



## Local_Legend

*IDN TAKE: DAC CLEARS PRODUCTION OF DHANUSH ARTILLERY GUN*

The defence ministry paved the way on Saturday for purchase of 145 M777 Ultra Lightweight Howitzer artillery guns, worth about $750 million from BAE Systems.
Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), the highest decision making body of the defense ministry also cleared the bulk production of 18 Dhanush artillery guns to enable better exploitation and setting up of indigenous production. Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), Kolkata is making brisk progress in the manufacture of the indigenous guns.
While three guns would be delivered for user trials by the end of June, three more will be handed over by September end







The gun, a towed howitzer with a strike range of 38-km, has been developed by OFB, Kolkata, after going through the design and voluminous documents running into more than 12,000 pages which were delivered to India under the first phase of Transfer of Technology as part of the Bofors gun deal in late 80s. The Bofors played a battle-winning role in the Kargil War. The Infantry had adopted Bofors as their section weapon. It was an Artillery battle. The credit for victory goes to the Bofors Artillery. Shooting was so accurate that the infantry would at times call for artillery fire up to 40m, when normal safety distances were much higher. Direct shooting, by the Bofors, spelt terror amongst the attackers and had a devastating effect in the destruction of enemy bunkers. Therefore, Dhanush's pedigree is unquestionable.
Costing about Rs 14 crore a piece, Dhanush is comparable to most current generation weapons systems which are in use by different countries. Along with electronic gun-laying and sighting systems and other features, the indigenous gun has an enhanced 11-km range as against the gun range of 27-km of the imported Bofors gun.
The guns which will be deployed in high altitude areas in Arunachal Pradesh and Ladakh, bordering China

http://www.indiandefensenews.in/2016/06/idn-take-dac-clears-production-of.html


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*A2G Brahmos










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sahil.universal

Does the airborne CM need the same amount of booster... Cuz theMK1 WILL be at mach 1 or more at launch... So relatively it needs less booster??


----------



## Perpendicular

Guwahati flood relief efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perpendicular

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748422702755524608

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*DETAILS AND STATUS OF MAJOR ONGOING PROJECTS (Cost of Rs 100 Crs and above) OF DRDO*


















@Abingdonboy @MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Joe Shearer @Oscar @WAJsal @Manticore @Icarus @Slav Defence @The Eagle @scorpionx @SvenSvensonov @jhungary @Vergennes @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @anant_s @Armstrong @WebMaster @EagleEyes @ni8mare @Levina @zebra7 @randomradio @deckingraj @ito @GURU DUTT @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @SR-91@Stephen Cohen @anant_s @Chinese-Dragon @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @Perpendicular @The_Showstopper @guest11 @Stephen Cohen 
@HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @ni8mare @Ankit Kumar @others

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
26


----------



## Stephen Cohen

PARIKRAMA said:


> *DETAILS AND STATUS OF MAJOR ONGOING PROJECTS (Cost of Rs 100 Crs and above) OF DRDO*
> 
> 
> View attachment 314890
> 
> 
> View attachment 314891
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314892
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Joe Shearer @Oscar @WAJsal @Manticore @Icarus @Slav Defence @The Eagle @scorpionx @SvenSvensonov @jhungary @Vergennes @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @anant_s @Armstrong @WebMaster @EagleEyes @ni8mare @Levina @zebra7 @randomradio @deckingraj @ito @GURU DUTT @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @SR-91@Stephen Cohen @anant_s @Chinese-Dragon @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @Perpendicular @The_Showstopper @guest11 @Stephen Cohen
> @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @ni8mare @Ankit Kumar @others



Where did you get this 

It looks like some classified information -- Delete it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> *DETAILS AND STATUS OF MAJOR ONGOING PROJECTS (Cost of Rs 100 Crs and above) OF DRDO*
> 
> 
> View attachment 314890
> 
> 
> View attachment 314891
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314892
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Joe Shearer @Oscar @WAJsal @Manticore @Icarus @Slav Defence @The Eagle @scorpionx @SvenSvensonov @jhungary @Vergennes @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @anant_s @Armstrong @WebMaster @EagleEyes @ni8mare @Levina @zebra7 @randomradio @deckingraj @ito @GURU DUTT @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @SR-91@Stephen Cohen @anant_s @Chinese-Dragon @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @Perpendicular @The_Showstopper @guest11 @Stephen Cohen
> @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @ni8mare @Ankit Kumar @others



Details about 
No5 LR SAM , No16 and No 44.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Stephen Cohen said:


> Where did you get this
> 
> It looks like some classified information -- Delete it


No bro not classified.. taken from various sources.. One of them also being a think tank based out of Delhi..

This is part of the discussion data i got.. Shared it bcz mostly DRDO is working with multitude of projects. They do require a solid management at the top with very good project management skills..

One should be proud of the partly amount for the projects.. IF we can deliver the same within fixed timeline, it will be awesome..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

PARIKRAMA said:


> *DETAILS AND STATUS OF MAJOR ONGOING PROJECTS (Cost of Rs 100 Crs and above) OF DRDO*
> 
> 
> View attachment 314890
> 
> 
> View attachment 314891
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314892
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Joe Shearer @Oscar @WAJsal @Manticore @Icarus @Slav Defence @The Eagle @scorpionx @SvenSvensonov @jhungary @Vergennes @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @anant_s @Armstrong @WebMaster @EagleEyes @ni8mare @Levina @zebra7 @randomradio @deckingraj @ito @GURU DUTT @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @SR-91@Stephen Cohen @anant_s @Chinese-Dragon @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @Perpendicular @The_Showstopper @guest11 @Stephen Cohen
> @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @ni8mare @Ankit Kumar @others


Many projects allocated money not totally utilised

What the hell is this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

PARIKRAMA said:


> No bro not classified.. taken from various sources.. One of them also being a think tank based out of Delhi..
> 
> This is part of the discussion data i got.. Shared it bcz mostly DRDO is working with multitude of projects. They do require a solid management at the top with very good project management skills..
> 
> One should be proud of the partly amount for the projects.. IF we can deliver the same within fixed timeline, it will be awesome..


Correct data is easily available and freely given by DRDO in it's reports. You dont even have to file RTI. I have a MoD ppt with a similar chart. Some things don't match but could be that the one I have is updated or older than yours.

Few other projects are not there which are 100 crore plus and being worked by drdo. Don't know if it this was unintentional or classified hence didnt appear. Anyway cheers! good work.

Do you have any information about FBRs? General not specific from IGCAR or BHEL. One area where i am interested but hard to find even the basic updates. Could be that the project is grossly mismanaged. Hope not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Ankit Kumar said:


> Details about
> No5 LR SAM , No16 and No 44.


*
Point No 5 LR SAM* - 
Thats Barak 8 for Navy. The version with teh range of 100 km and above.. 18 such systems will be procured in phase 1.The old slide for LRSAM











the same as MRSAM for IAF






*Point No 16 Kautilya*
Top secret project for Satellite based Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) Payload “Kautilya"

KAUTILYA involves development of Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) payload for integration on an indigenous mini Satellite.
Partial work by DRDO done and same is getting reviewed by ISRO
Hardware development is in progress. 

*Point No 44 Project Pralay*
Its something special...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Spectre said:


> Do you have any information about FBRs? General not specific from IGCAR or BHEL. One area where i am interested but hard to find even the basic updates. Could be that the project is grossly mismanaged. Hope not



Well it went critical last september 2015

General Data i have is this

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PARIKRAMA

and some article that appeared in swrajyamarg
http://swarajyamag.com/magazine/building-the-fbr


i am paging @anant_s 
He is the best man when it comes to reactors... and also @Chanakya's_Chant 

Hopefully they can give more updates

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fsayed

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Point No 5 LR SAM* -
> Thats Barak 8 for Navy. The version with teh range of 100 km and above.. 18 such systems will be procured in phase 1.The old slide for LRSAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same as MRSAM for IAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Point No 16 Kautilya*
> Top secret project for Satellite based Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) Payload “Kautilya"
> 
> KAUTILYA involves development of Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) payload for integration on an indigenous mini Satellite.
> Partial work by DRDO done and same is getting reviewed by ISRO
> Hardware development is in progress.
> 
> *Point No 44 Project Pralay*
> Its something special...
> View attachment 314907


My opinion would b another advance ballistic missile in the making lighter in weight but longer ranger land based

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

fsayed said:


> My opinion would b another advance ballistic missile in the making lighter in weight but longer ranger land based


for which one?


----------



## fsayed

PARIKRAMA said:


> for which one?


Project pralay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spectre

PARIKRAMA said:


> View attachment 314927
> 
> 
> and some article that appeared in swrajyamarg
> http://swarajyamag.com/magazine/building-the-fbr
> 
> 
> i am paging @anant_s
> He is the best man when it comes to reactors... and also @Chanakya's_Chant
> 
> Hopefully they can give more updates



Thanks but i was interested in FBR not Prototype. Whether the proposal for next FBR has been put up or some preliminary work done on sight selection. PFBR is a TD and has more less validated the design. I wish they could take help on certain things but with the NSG thingie still pending let's see. The problem is that there is not much interest int'ally and Indian design still has a lot of question marks with scalablity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

fsayed said:


> Project pralay


The process of dissolution and destruction of the universe...

I have a gut feeling its a high speed Anti Radiation Missile (HARM). Since, its being made by RCI...

On top its shaping.. see this












and

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Spectre said:


> Thanks but i was interested in FBR not Prototype. Whether the proposal for next FBR has been put up or some preliminary work done on sight selection. PFBR is a TD and has more less validated the design. I wish they could take help on certain things but with the NSG thingie still pending let's see. The problem is that there is not much interest int'ally and Indian design still has a lot of question marks with scalablity.


Sir,
PFBR is designed as a commercial technology demonstrator and proposed to put following design concepts into practice:
1. Use of Metal oxide fuel (UO2+PuO2) inside ferrite Stainless steel clad sheaths.
2. Qualification and reliable running of liquid Sodium piping including valves, EM pumps and Heat Exchangers.
3. Post irradiation fuel analysis.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
With your permission, i would like to write a bit about fuel configuration.
Breeder reactors are called so because they have excess neutrons (n) which is significantly larger than what you get from thermal reactors (*v* (average number of neutrons generated per fission): 2.91 for fast reactors against 2.4-2.5 for thermal reactors)
Now we require one n per fission reaction to be available for next generation fission and effectively what it means is for fast fission we have 1.91 additional n available for non fission use and ~1.4-1.5 n in thermal regime.
These additional n can then be used for either converting or breeding fuel. the difference here is if same fuel is generated, the assembly is called *Breeder* (example if 94Pu239 is used as fuel and 94Pu239 is produced using 92U238) or *Convertor* if a different fuel is produced (example 94Pu239 is used as fuel and 92U233 is produced from 90Th232) or *Burner* if the reactor burns (reduces radio toxicity) of long lived actinides wastes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now coming back to your query.
FBTR was designed as a Metal carbide assembly to study and develop components (metallurgical part), controls (software included), in core flux monitoring and overall steam cycle structure.
With good experience gained, the design of assembly is extrapolated and a metal oxide assembly with 500 MWe net output is developed. this initial reactor is called Prototype fast Breeder Reactor (PFBR) and it is a precursor for 600 and later Metal fuel 1000 MWe assemblies.
*PFBR *




The basic migration philosophy is that when you use a metal oxide in a core, number of fissile (94Pu239) and fertile (92U238) atoms are lower (other being oxygen atoms), so the additional neutrons available would have a lower statistical probability (expressed as capture cross section area, measured in Barns 1 barn = 10e-24 sq cm) of striking an atom of Plutonium to undergo fission or get radiatively captured in U238 to form Plutonium. So a metal fuel has better characteristics as far as neutron use economy is concerned. Further to this, a term used a s doubling time is used which expresses time in years for a reactor to generate a mass of fuel equal to that of its original feed inventory. metal reactors have lower doubling time as compared to oxide or carbide fuel and hence metal is preferred.
*Challenge:*
As you know, oxides of metal have a higher melting point than pure metals, the basic engineering challenge is to set the safety limits with metal fuel. As i said above metal fuel is better but owing to lower melting point, poses chalenge to set power limits in design.

*Future*















It is planned to upgrade the design to first 600 MWe and then to 1000 MWe in steps. in future we will have large capacity 1000 MWe designs operating in India.
@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy  @nair @SpArK  @ranjeet 

[QUOTE="Spectre, post: 8426682, member: 169484"]Whether the proposal for next FBR has been put up[/QUOTE]
[ATTACH=full]315153[/ATTACH]

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
13


----------



## Spectre

anant_s said:


> Sir,
> PFBR is designed as a commercial technology demonstrator and proposed to put following design concepts into practice:
> 1. Use of Metal oxide fuel (UO2+PuO2) inside ferrite Stainless steel clad sheaths.
> 2. Qualification and reliable running of liquid Sodium piping including valves, EM pumps and Heat Exchangers.
> 3. Post irradiation fuel analysis.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> With your permission, i would like to write a bit about fuel configuration.
> Breeder reactors are called so because they have excess neutrons (n) which is significantly larger than what you get from thermal reactors (*v* (average number of neutrons generated per fission): 2.91 for fast reactors against 2.4-2.5 for thermal reactors)
> Now we require one n per fission reaction to be available for next generation fission and effectively what it means is for fast fission we have 1.91 additional n available for non fission use and ~1.4-1.5 n in thermal regime.
> These additional n can then be used for either converting or breeding fuel. the difference here is if same fuel is generated, the assembly is called *Breeder* (example if 94Pu239 is used as fuel and 94Pu239 is produced using 92U238) or *Convertor* if a different fuel is produced (example 94Pu239 is used as fuel and 92U233 is produced from 90Th232) or *Burner* if the reactor burns (reduces radio toxicity) of long lived actinides wastes.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now coming back to your query.
> FBTR was designed as a Metal carbide assembly to study and develop components (metallurgical part), controls (software included), in core flux monitoring and overall steam cycle structure.
> With good experience gained, the design of assembly is extrapolated and a metal oxide assembly with 500 MWe net output is developed. this initial reactor is called Prototype fast Breeder Reactor (PFBR) and it is a precursor for 600 and later Metal fuel 1000 MWe assemblies.
> *PFBR *
> View attachment 315148
> 
> The basic migration philosophy is that when you use a metal oxide in a core, number of fissile (94Pu239) and fertile (92U238) atoms are lower (other being oxygen atoms), so the additional neutrons available would have a lower statistical probability (expressed as capture cross section area, measured in Barns 1 barn = 10e-24 sq cm) of striking an atom of Plutonium to undergo fission or get radiatively captured in U238 to form Plutonium. So a metal fuel has better characteristics as far as neutron use economy is concerned. Further to this, a term used a s doubling time is used which expresses time in years for a reactor to generate a mass of fuel equal to that of its original feed inventory. metal reactors have lower doubling time as compared to oxide or carbide fuel and hence metal is preferred.
> *Challenge:*
> As you know, oxides of metal have a higher melting point than pure metals, the basic engineering challenge is to set the safety limits with metal fuel. As i said above metal fuel is better but owing to lower melting point, poses chalenge to set power limits in design.
> 
> *Future*
> View attachment 315150
> 
> View attachment 315147
> View attachment 315146
> 
> View attachment 315151
> 
> It is planned to upgrade the design to first 600 MWe and then to 1000 MWe in steps. in future we will have large capacity 1000 MWe designs operating in India.
> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy  @nair @SpArK  @ranjeet
> 
> 
> [ATTACH=full]315153[/ATTACH]



Dada thank you but I have a done a project on FBR so I know about the details to the marrow. I ll give you a brief idea about the associated challenges which have resulted in failure of commercialization of Breeder tech. Tech is not knew - Everything has been validated since the late 40s/50s by GEH and Soviets. Lot of other countries tried and then gave up. We have to understand why

Let's examine the rationale behind FBR not going mainstream

Common reasons for given adoption of FBR are

- Scarcity of uranium and the fear it would be depleted if Nuclear energy is used widely
- FBR would be commercially competitive with light water reactor
- FBR would be developed to be as safe as LWR
- Proliferation risks would be reduced

Now i will attempt to illustrate what went wrong

1. *Uranium is cheap and abundant* - Price of Uranium is currently $130/kg and is estimated to drop to $50 per kg as more and more sources are found. New discovery estimates put the new supply to greater that 5 million tonnes per annum. Infact Uranium is supposed to account for only 10-20% of the cost per KWH in newer breed LWR

2. *FBR are much more costlier to build and operate - *

US has spent 15 Billion $, Russia 12 Billion, UK 8 Billion, Germany 6 Billion and Italy 5 Billion on FBR research and each country gave up on it due to lack of financial feasibility.

Existing data suggest Liquid sodium cooled reactors cost as much as two times per KW to operate than water cooled ones. Capital costs are 25% higher.

3. *Safety and reliability concerns - 
*
You have touched on the safety concerns, I can go in much more detail but for now in this forum that would suffice.

I would like to talk about *reliability and maintenance* problems

- Large amount of time is spent on the FBR in repairing hardware instead of producing electricity. Various studies including the Indian experience has shown that the hardware parts immersed in sodium degrade much more rapidly. *In contrast modern LWR operate at 80% efficiency*

- During maintenance a. Fuel has to be removed. b. Sodium has to be drained C. entire system flushed. This process can take upto 1-2 years. In contrast LWR top the vessel is removed and reactor cavity flooded which is a much easier process. Repairs can also be now guided using imaging tech and automated systems

4. *Proliferation 
*
It would suffice to say that all reactors have plutonium involved but FBR have a plutonium cycle which involves seperation of plutonium from radioactive spent fuel. This weapons grade plutonium has lot of naughty uses. India's FBR alone is estimated to produce 90 kg of weapons grade plutonium.

@Joe Shearer @nair @SpArK @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec

Now that India has signed multiple treaties ensuring uninterrupted supply of uranium, FBR seems like an exercise of folly just aimed at boosting national ego. We would spend more than two times to produce energy. Doesn't seem viable for poor country such as India, That is why such emphasis is on securing Uranium supply and non on FBR.

As per privileged information - India would too put it in the cold basket after usual hurrays.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Foxbat Alok

AR with Excalibur
@Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Source based news..*

NGARM integration was carried out with Su30 MKI last week (28/06/16 -03/07/2016)
2 MKIs are prepped side by side.
Weapon station 5,6,7 and 8 are being readied for NGARM loading (single or all 4 depending upon mission profile)
Extension of Avionics and Display 1553 Bus (main and standy) to station 5 and 6
HAL has to certify the integration
DRDL to coordinate for the captive trial followed by live firing
Ground test to be done soon.
A special modification is being carried out as the test aircraft is the same one which was used to fire Astra Missile. This is with the thinking that the mission load will involve both Astra and NGARM

@Abingdonboy @MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @anant_s @zebra7 @randomradio @Stephen Cohen @Spectre @fsayed @Water Car Engineer @GURU DUTT @others

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## zebra7

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Point No 5 LR SAM* -
> Thats Barak 8 for Navy. The version with teh range of 100 km and above.. 18 such systems will be procured in phase 1.The old slide for LRSAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the same as MRSAM for IAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Point No 16 Kautilya*
> Top secret project for Satellite based Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) Payload “Kautilya"
> 
> KAUTILYA involves development of Electronic Intelligence (ELINT) payload for integration on an indigenous mini Satellite.
> Partial work by DRDO done and same is getting reviewed by ISRO
> Hardware development is in progress.
> 
> *Point No 44 Project Pralay*
> Its something special...
> View attachment 314907



What is Project Pralay ??


----------



## fsayed

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Source based news..*
> 
> NGARM integration was carried out with Su30 MKI last week (28/06/16 -03/07/2016)
> 2 MKIs are prepped side by side.
> Weapon station 5,6,7 and 8 are being readied for NGARM loading (single or all 4 depending upon mission profile)
> Extension of Avionics and Display 1553 Bus (main and standy) to station 5 and 6
> HAL has to certify the integration
> DRDL to coordinate for the captive trial followed by live firing
> Ground test to be done soon.
> A special modification is being carried out as the test aircraft is the same one which was used to fire Astra Missile. This is with the thinking that the mission load will involve both Astra and NGARM
> 
> @Abingdonboy @MilSpec @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @anant_s @zebra7 @randomradio @Stephen Cohen @Spectre @fsayed @Water Car Engineer @GURU DUTT @others


Any pics of ngarm or specifications details 

Anytime line announced by DRDO for NGARM


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Some details about planned Brahmos NG

Smaller Diameter
Higher Speed 3.3 Mach
Better packaging and routing of pipes with computer aided design and latest electronics
Air force version weight 1.4 tonnes
Navy version 1.6 tonne
Upto 5 Brahmos NG will be carried by MKI (9 tonnes ordanance)
2 under each wing and 1 on the belly
Upto 2 under each wing in Mig 29K
The seeker of the new Brahmos NG could have sufficient redundancies to include anti radiation, radio frequency, and Imaging Infra Red capabilities
Guidance will include triple systems like US GPS, Indian Gagan and Russia's Glonass and also will take informaion from indigenous IRNSS satellite system
At first the Air version will be inducted .. Tests are scheduled for October November 2016 - 1 test and will be inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Agent_47

PARIKRAMA said:


> Some details about planned Brahmos NG
> 
> Smaller Diameter
> Higher Speed 3.3 Mach
> Better packaging and routing of pipes with computer aided design and latest electronics
> Air force version weight 1.4 tonnes
> Navy version 1.6 tonne
> Upto 5 Brahmos NG will be carried by MKI (9 tonnes ordanance)
> 2 under each wing and 1 on the belly
> Upto 2 under each wing in Mig 29K
> The seeker of the new Brahmos NG could have sufficient redundancies to include anti radiation, radio frequency, and Imaging Infra Red capabilities
> Guidance will include triple systems like US GPS, Indian Gagan and Russia's Glonass and also will take informaion from indigenous IRNSS satellite system
> At first the Air version will be inducted .. Tests are scheduled for October November 2016 - 1 test and will be inducted.


*What about the BRAHMOS-NG?*

Concept-wise, it is very attractive. But, so many developments are taking place and hence we are not able to come up with a definitive plan. It is much smaller in size and range is quite good and it can be launched from several platforms. An aircraft can carry two or three BRAHMOS-NG. It can go into torpedo tubes and smaller ships can use them too. Even a missile boat can carry it. It is miniaturization of the missile and its range will not be affected and it will go the full distance in the ideal trajectory. But in other trajectories, it may reduce. We have not started the programme and it is too early to discuss it. But it is one of the business prospects.

*27 March 2016
*
http://www.brahmos.com/pressRelease.php?id=54

Test by year end ?! I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Agent_47 said:


> *What about the BRAHMOS-NG?*
> 
> Concept-wise, it is very attractive. But, so many developments are taking place and hence we are not able to come up with a definitive plan. It is much smaller in size and range is quite good and it can be launched from several platforms. An aircraft can carry two or three BRAHMOS-NG. It can go into torpedo tubes and smaller ships can use them too. Even a missile boat can carry it. It is miniaturization of the missile and its range will not be affected and it will go the full distance in the ideal trajectory. But in other trajectories, it may reduce. We have not started the programme and it is too early to discuss it. But it is one of the business prospects.
> 
> *27 March 2016
> *
> http://www.brahmos.com/pressRelease.php?id=54
> 
> Test by year end ?! I don't think so.



You mis understood..

test by year end is present Brahmos Air launched version.. not NG,, thats why i wrote


PARIKRAMA said:


> At first the Air version will be inducted .. Tests are scheduled for October November 2016 - 1 test and will be inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@PARIKRAMA 

Brahmos NG will take a lot of time 

AT least five years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok

DRDO daksha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W@rwolf

Any idea about the intakes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

W@rwolf said:


> Any idea about the intakes?
> 
> View attachment 317026


Maintenance Free Intake Filter?


----------



## fsayed

W@rwolf said:


> Any idea about the intakes?
> 
> View attachment 317026


I think it's a dust and sand free air intake for army operation in sandy regions like Rajasthan and Gujarat Kutch area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Commissioning Ceremony of MPCG-4 (New Dornier) acquired by Mauritius from #HAL, India (MoD)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ankit Kumar

PARIKRAMA said:


> Commissioning Ceremony of MPCG-4 (New Dornier) acquired by Mauritius from #HAL, India (MoD)



Donated or Sold ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Ankit Kumar said:


> Donated or Sold ?


Lol... see what u did there !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

French Missile, Russian Launcher, Desi Jugaad - The FLAME launcher.

The Bharat Dynamics Limited FLAME launcher (Fagot launcher adapted to Milan equipment) is a missile launcher based on the 9P135M launcher of the 9K111 and 9K113 ATGM systems.

The launch post has been adapted so that the MILAN 2T missiles which are license produced by BDL can also be utilised from the launcher, this was done as a cost-saving measure as the MILAN launch post was exorbitantly expensive compared to the 9P135 missile launch posts which had been kept in storage after the phasing out of the 9M111 missiles with the Indian Army.

The FLAME launcher is now the standard issue man-portable missile launch post for the MILAN 2T missiles in the India Army Infantry and Mechanised Infantry Battalions, the older MILAN launchers have apparently been kept in storage because of their age as they are no longer sighted in exercises.

The launcher weighs 26kgs and has 10x magnification, as of now no thermal imaging sight has been seen on the IA FLAME launchers. BDL has upgraded the FLAME to the FLAME Mk.2 variant, this variant is capable of the firing the DRDO CLGM along with the MILAN 2T, 9M113M and 9M111 missiles.







Note: 9K111 ATGM system was designated as Fagot by NATO

Courtesy : https://www.facebook.com/TejasMrca/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Agent_47

Nirbhay, powered by a 500-kgf thrust Saturn engine, would hopefully be replaced by the 425-kgf Manik engine being developed by GTRE. 

HAL is also developing a 400-kgf thrust Small Gas Turbine for Strategic Application,, based on the PTAE-7 which powers the Lakshya PTA.

RCI is developing a 275 kgf thrust Small Gas Turbine Jet Engine (SGTJE) to power a UCAV capable of cruising at 0.8M at SL with asistance from NAL's Propulsion Division for design and analysis, engine cycle analysis and configuration of the turbojet engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## #hydra#

Agent_47 said:


> Nirbhay, powered by a 500-kgf thrust Saturn engine, would hopefully be replaced by the 425-kgf Manik engine being developed by GTRE.
> 
> HAL is also developing a 400-kgf thrust Small Gas Turbine for Strategic Application,, based on the PTAE-7 which powers the Lakshya PTA.
> 
> RCI is developing a 275 kgf thrust Small Gas Turbine Jet Engine (SGTJE) to power a UCAV capable of cruising at 0.8M at SL with asistance from NAL's Propulsion Division for design and analysis, engine cycle analysis and configuration of the turbojet engine.


1) how this downgraded engine affects nirbhay's payload capacity and range?
2)Do we have any plan for upgrading lashya?

3) which ucav will be powered by this engine? aura.


----------



## Agent_47

#hydra# said:


> 1) how this downgraded engine affects nirbhay's payload capacity and range?


No idea, can't say until its in production.



#hydra# said:


> 2)Do we have any plan for upgrading lashya?


There is lakshya 2 and Abhyas. 



#hydra# said:


> 3) which ucav will be powered by this engine? aura.


Probably a new smaller sub sonic cruise missile.
Aura is powered by a version of kavari without afterburner named ghatak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL LUH PT-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## W@rwolf

made its first flight?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

W@rwolf said:


> made its first flight?



This month. It's been going through ground tests, data from those resulted in modifications to the prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

============================================================================


Interesting look at OFB's new 130mm to 155mm upgrade. It differ from its previous design. It takes the bofors muzzle brake.






Honestly, the barrel probably cames straight from Dhanush 45.

===========================================================






MK1C

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## #hydra#

Water Car Engineer said:


> ============================================================================
> 
> 
> Interesting look at OFB's new 130mm to 155mm upgrade. It differ from its previous design. It takes the bofors muzzle brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the barrel probably cames straight from Dhanush 45.
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK1C


What's the status of indigenous weapon locating radar,i think there is little info available in public domain.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

#hydra# said:


> What's the status of indigenous weapon locating radar,i think there is little info available in public domain.




The order was placed in 2015. It's under production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Perpendicular

*IIT-M student's underwater robot 'Duli' catches attention of DRDO*
By SV KRISHNA CHAITANYA

Published: 13th July 2016 04:22 AM

Last Updated: 13th July 2016 08:38 AM

CHENNAI: With robotics emerging as a major area of focus for military applications, especially the bio-inspired ones, countries across the globe are investing heavily in this domain. But, not many have tasted success so far.








Duli, the turtle-shaped Robotic Underwater Vehicle; (inset left) Santhosh Ravichandran, who developed the ROV, and his project supervisor Prabhu Rajagopal
However, Santhosh Ravichandran, an MS student specialising on machine design in the Department of Mechanical Engineering at IIT Madras, has developed a first-of-its kind turtle shaped Robotic Underwater Vehicle (ROV) with bio-inspired propeller similar to a dolphin fin in just three months.


Called ‘Duli’, a Sanskrit name for a turtle, it had immediately caught the attention of Defence Research Development Organisation (DRDO). The robot has unique hydrodynamics with exceptional energy efficiency and camouflage abilities suited for carrying out of underwater SEAL operations. It can do visual inspection withstanding the undercurrent of the ocean, it is claimed.

Project supervisor and associate professor at IIT-M Prabhu Rajagopal said a DRDO lab was in talks. “They wanted us to install their own sensors and do certain modifications to suit military requirements,” he said.

Santhosh said the currently available underwater robots are predominantly operated with mechanical thrusters, which gives only 30% energy efficiency (read output to input), while Duli with bio-inspired flap movement will give 70% efficiency similar to biological organisms like dolphins.

“We have exhibited the prototype at Underwater Interventions expo in United States in February this year. US navy, which is a participant, was all praise for our product and actually am in touch with them for any technical assistance. They also now plan to start a bio-inspired robotics programme,” Santhosh said.

Rajagopal, who is also the director of Plany’s Technologies, a spin-off start-up providing robotic services to port and shipping industry, said the product was still at preliminary stage and needed a lot of on-field testing to address several practical problems that might arise, but all the basics are covered. An autonomous version would be ready in a few months.

The novelty of the Duli is bio-inspired tail that could be used for rapid long motion which is eco-friendly. It will do sensitive jobs like surveying coral reefs without causing any disturbance to marine life. The mechanical pectoral thrusters are used only for manoeuvring. Usually bio-inspired designs suffer from complexities in control systems such as under-actuation, lower manoeuvrability.

Rajagopal said optimal shape of the caudal fin and its driving mechanism is currently being researched using computational fluid dynamics (CFD) simulations validated by experiments. Efforts are on to improve the hydrodynamic and mechanical dynamic performance of the vehicle with an improved hull design for robustness in a wide variety of applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Perpendicular

Indigenous manufacturing of missiles in one or two years. 
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...one-or-two-years-parrikar-116073000950_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

*DRDO Tanks And Missile Show At Parliament*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abingdonboy

indopak said:


> *DRDO Tanks And Missile Show At Parliament*


A similar sight in Turkey or Pakistan would be cause for concern  


Good to see the DRDO showcasing its products for the honourable members of Parliament but that paint job on the Kestral is god-awful.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Grevion

indopak said:


> *DRDO Tanks And Missile Show At Parliament*


Looks like a coup attempt in India.


Abingdonboy said:


> A similar sight in Turkey or Pakistan would be cause for concern
> 
> 
> Good to see the DRDO showcasing its products for the honourable members of Parliament but that paint job on the Kestral is god-awful.


Exactly my thoughts.
And that Kestral is a wonderful example of camouflage as the natural terrain of Delhi is indeed green and yellow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

indopak said:


> *DRDO Tanks And Missile Show At Parliament*


Is the 12x12 and 8X8 both tatra? and Right hand Drive?

Also wish they displayed the Arjun Mk2

and Agree the Camo for the Kestral is hideous - looks like it is the paint was - what was left in the cupboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

litefire said:


> Looks like a coup attempt in India.


Oh god, not another one, I still haven't got over 2012's coup 




litefire said:


> Exactly my thoughts.
> And that Kestral is a wonderful example of camouflage as the natural colour of delhi's terrain is indeed green and yellow.


The IA really needs to sort this out. Their camo/paint schemes across platforms (armoured vehicles, aviation assets, support vehicles etc) is impractical and rather childish.

They should adopt a simple paint scheme (solid colour throughout) depending on the terrain eg:

Desert:






Jungle:








What they currently have looks ridiculous.



GuardianRED said:


> Is the 12x12 and 8X8 both tatra? and Right hand Drive?
> 
> Also wish they displayed the Arjun Mk2
> 
> and Agree the Camo for the Kestral is hideous - looks like it is the paint was - what was left in the cupboard!


The Pinaka MBRL and Brahmos TEL are both TATRA based (for now). And yes, all newer TATRAs are made in India and RHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Sorry abit out of Topic - But a fun read about realities of being a tank gunner

http://www.cracked.com/personal-exp...xplosions-praying-my-life-as-tank-gunner.html


----------



## Grevion

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh god, not another one, I still haven't got over 2012's coup
> 
> 
> 
> The IA really needs to sort this out. Their camo/paint schemes across platforms (armoured vehicles, aviation assets, support vehicles etc) is impractical and rather childish.
> 
> They should adopt a simple paint scheme (solid colour throughout) depending on the terrain eg:
> 
> Desert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they currently have looks ridiculous.


And that applies to the men in uniform too. 
ITBP has the most logical camouflage in the Ladakh terrain. Here in Rajasthan its always the traditional green camouflage.
Even the US troops has better/suitable uniform camouflage during the "Yudh Abhyas" exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

litefire said:


> And that applies to the men in uniform too.
> ITBP has the most logical camouflage in the Ladakh terrain. Here in Rajasthan its always the traditional green camouflage.
> Even the US troops has better/suitable uniform camouflage during the "Yudh Abhyas" exercises.


IA troops wearing their standard green DPM in deserts has never made sense to me. The IA just doesn't have its act together is all I can say. A bloated organism that has gone too long between(conventional) conflicts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Arjun be like increase my number or I'll shoot you!
PS- any news on Kestrel testing?


indopak said:


> *DRDO Tanks And Missile Show At Parliament*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mustang06 said:


> PS- any news on Kestrel testing?


Army summer trails are ongoing as we speak.



Mustang06 said:


> Arjun be like increase my number or I'll shoot you!


The Mk.2 will have >400 orders I assure you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armani

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh god, not another one, I still haven't got over 2012's coup
> 
> 
> 
> The IA really needs to sort this out. Their camo/paint schemes across platforms (armoured vehicles, aviation assets, support vehicles etc) is impractical and rather childish.
> 
> They should adopt a simple paint scheme (solid colour throughout) depending on the terrain eg:
> 
> Desert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle:



Exactly.

And look at that BrahMos TEL. It looks like some kid had pasted stickers on it at play...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

As per the news , they will be showcasing Laser Ordnance Disposal System (LORDS) .

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...es-in-parliament-premises-116080200125_1.html







Laser Ordnance Disposal System is an engineered vehicle mounted laser system for standoff neutralization of explosive hazards i.e., surface munitions, unexploded ordnances (UXOs) and IEDs from safe, stand-off ranges. Laser system along with its support systems, including a compact electrical generator, is mounted onto a vehicle for stand-alone operation. Overall system comprises of a Beam Directing Optical Channel, motorized beam director assembly integrated with high accuracy laser range finder (LRF) assisted auto focusing system and a 2-axis servo pedestal for precise pointing and directing of high power laser beam onto the target. The waste heat generated in the laser source is removed by the thermal management chiller unit. A day camera with variable zoom integrated and bore sighted with the laser head is used for target sighting. A visible (green) laser beam is provided for designating the target point. The entire operation of the system is controlled by a single operator through a command control console (HMI) provided in co-driver’s seat. The system can be suitably modified for higher or lower power lasers on the same or different vehicle or tripod for different versions of LORDS.

Laser Ordnance Disposal System (LORDS) is a Directed Energy Laser System for remote disposal of unexploded ordnances, surface laid mines, IEDs and other explosive threats located above ground and detected by the sighting sub-system from safe stand-off ranges of 30-250 meters. "LORDS" is a self contained system along with all its support system integrated on TATA-LSV vehicle for stand-alone operation. LORDS comprises of six major sub-systems - Laser Sub-Systems, Laser Optics Module (LOM), Laser Pointing Unit (LPU), Thermal Management System (TMS), Power Sub-Systems (PSS) and Control System (CS)



( Sorry , if its already posted here )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Russia, India may hold first aircraft launches of BrahMos missile by yearend*
Russian Aviaton » Tuesday August 2, 2016 14:50 MSK


*Russia and India may hold two launches of BrahMos cruise missiles from a Sukhoi Su-30MKI fighter jet against sea and ground targets at the end of this year, the CEO of Russia’s Research and Production Association of Machine-Building told TASS on Tuesday.*

The Research and Production Association of Machine-Building is involved in the development of BrahMos cruise missiles jointly with the Indian side.

"If positive results of the work with the technologically operational missile are received, there are plans to carry out demonstration launches of two organic missiles against a sea and a ground target," CEO of the Research and Production Association of Machine-Building Alexander Leonov said.

In late June, a modified Su-30MKI fighter jet performed its first experimental flight with a BrahMos missile demonstrator, he added.

According to Leonov, a flight with a mock-up equipped with a system of sensors confirmed the calculated data and the results of tests on scaled models in a wind tunnel.

"After fulfilling the program of flights to get operational performance readings, the so-called emergency release of the mock-up is planned to get data on the dynamics of the missile’s safe separation from the aircraft," Leonov said.

Spokesman for the Russian-Indian joint venture BrahMos Aerospace Praveen Pathak earlier told Russian daily Izvestia that the possibility of the missile’s separation from an aircraft would be checked in August. In his estimate, the first launch of a missile from a Su-30MKI may take place in autumn.

*India plans to arm three regiments of Su-30MKI fighter jets with BrahMos missiles. *For this purpose, the missile has been improved: the airborne version is 500 kilograms lighter and almost half a meter shorter. BrahMos missiles are already operational with the Indian Army and Navy.


http://www.ruaviation.com/news/2016/8/2/6250/?h

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

PARIKRAMA said:


> India plans to arm three regiments of Su-30MKI fighter jets with BrahMos missiles.


Regiments? Must mean SQNs.

And this is higher than the figure we have heard before (2 SQNs).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Abingdonboy said:


> Regiments? Must mean SQNs.
> 
> And this is higher than the figure we have heard before (2 SQNs).


thats google translation error.. Yes 3 squads for the heavy ALCM. 


What i am liking is the fact that its being tested for both sea and ground targets. that versatility makes sense and if the same missile can take on different mission roles, its added bonus..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## indopak

*More from parliament :*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## indopak



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Arjun Thermal Imaging Sights by Tonbo Imaging.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> Interesting look at OFB's new 130mm to 155mm upgrade. It differ from its previous design. It takes the bofors muzzle brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the barrel probably cames straight from Dhanush 45.
> 
> ===========================================================









*OFB - 130mm to 155mm overhaul *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxbat Alok

AR with Excalibur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Just wondering are the Jongas fully extinct ?


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Tata kestrel new look

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Make in India favourites to get military aircraft manufacturing biz

TASL
Reliance Defence.
Mahindra group
Larsen & Turbo
Consortium with HAL a minority member

Reliance defence in a joint venture with Rafael Advanced Defence Systems Ltd. in India in the highly specialised areas of air-to-air missiles, air defence systems and large aerostats that will oversee projects worth $10 billion (Rs 66,000 crore) in the next ten years.

(Folks may remember I said a big israeli missile MII is cmg up)

Mahindra group is finding it difficult to enter into aerospace as its civilian aircraft (8seater) is nt getting approval by DGCA.b it it plans to enter through helicopter biz route

Larsen wants to enter aerospace but it's more benefitted via LCA project where it was suppose to get the second line of production and is closely associated with HAL. In a consortium. Arrangement if HAL is present , L&T will be there too.

This boils down the competition to TASL and RDef (anil) . In all probability either one will get a manufacturing line or both will get. If GOI insists for consortium then its only for keeping HAL too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Ministry of Defence12-August, 2016 16:37 IST
Role of Small and Medium Enterprises
The Government has taken several initiatives to enhance the role of MSMEs in the defence sector. Augmenting the role of MSMEs in defence sector is one of the defining features of Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP)-2016. In the DPP-2016, the ‘Make’ procedure has been recast wherein greater impetus has been provided to MSMEs, by reserving certain categories of ‘Make’ Projects exclusively for them. The eligibility criteria for Shortlisting Indian Vendors, for participation in ‘Make’ projects, has been made liberal for MSMEs. Besides this, a multiplier of 1.5 is permitted for discharging of offset obligations through MSMEs as Indian Offset Partner.
In addition, the Government has launched various schemes for supporting MSMEs so that they can supply their products to various organizations including defence sector. The Lean Manufacturing Competitiveness Scheme was launched to improve the quality of the products of MSMEs. The MSMEs can upgrade their machinery under Credit Linked Capital Subsidy Scheme (CLCSS) and Technology Up-gradation Scheme (TEQUP). The units can also avail credit guarantee trust fund for MSEs to raise loan without collateral security for enhancing their competitiveness. MSMEs can also participate in Domestic and International Trade Fairs under Marketing Assistance and Technology Up-gradation (MATU) scheme.
The Government of India has notified Public Procurement Policy for Micro and Small Enterprises (MSEs) Order, 2012, under which a minimum of 20% of the total annual procurement from Micro & Small Enterprises by Central Ministries / Departments / PSUs has become mandatory w.e.f. 1st April, 2015. The same is also applicable to the defence sector.
The expenditure on purchase of defence equipment for the three services in the last two years and current financial year, from the Foreign vendors and Indian vendors is as given below:-
(Rs. in crore)
Total Procurement
Procurement from Foreign Vendors
Procurement from Indian Vendors
2014-15

77986.32
29159.69
48826.63
2015-16

76178.80
26190.46

49988.34
2016-17
(upto 30th June 2016)
9824.00

3317.54
6506.46
Offset guidelines were introduced for the first time in DPP-2005 and have gradually evolved since then. Regular interactions / consultations are being held with the domestic industry association to address their concerns, if any and seek their inputs. The latest offset guidelines under DPP-2016 have been promulgated from 1st April, 2016.
Offset implementation process has been made flexible by allowing change of Indian Offset Partners (IOPs) and offset components, even in signed contracts. Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) are now not required to indicate the details of IOPs and products at the time of signing of contracts. Services as an avenue of offset have been re-instated with certain conditionalities.
This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri A. P Jithender Reddy and others in Lok Sabha today.
NAMPI/RK

(Release ID :148820)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

The private Indian firm OIS Advanced technology (OIS-AT) UAV during defence expo 16 
They working on UAV over past 4 year 
& I think they are the 1st Indian pvt firms who invest on UAV heavily 
Bro @Water Car Engineer have any info abt this UAV ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Sikkim police personal with Excalibur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

@PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @MilSpec

This might be the design of DRDO QRSAM....





http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=18596

..........but its look more of AAM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Huskar

ni8mare said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @MilSpec
> 
> This might be the design of DRDO QRSAM....
> 
> View attachment 325664
> 
> http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=18596
> 
> ..........but its look more of AAM


Folded wings in above pic could very well represent quad packing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ni8mare said:


> @PARIKRAMA @Abingdonboy @MilSpec
> 
> This might be the design of DRDO QRSAM....
> 
> View attachment 325664
> 
> http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=18596
> 
> ..........but its look more of AAM




Nice, a lot us were expecting just an Astra, but this is a new design.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*ShootEdge by Zen Technologies






Zen Tank T-90 Crew Gunnery Simulator*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PGK for 155mm artillery ammo being readied. The image is only a placeholder.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47

Water Car Engineer said:


> Nice, a lot us were expecting just an Astra, but this is a new design.


I didn't, i was constantly arguing WVR missiles are best suited QRSAM requirements. While Astra is a pure BVR missile. We could expect a WVR missile spin off from this, our second AA missile. Folded wings are a surprise ,indication of quad pack and internal weapon bay ready.

A single barak 8 cell firing 4 QRSAM would be a devastating firepower. Add a booster to the missile, 50km + medium range SAM ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Agent_47

Does any one have last aero india seminar videos ? Youtube have very less available and official site is of no use as expected!.
@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec


----------



## Agent_47

*Desi meteor !*







> The state of art SFDR is a joint development project between DRDO and Russia. SFDR is designed with an advanced propulsion system having thrust modulation using hot gas flow controller. The missile is configured with reduced smoke nozzle-less booster, having a range of 120 km at 8 km altitude with a speed of 2.3-2.5M. Preliminary design documentation of the SFDR propulsion system has been completed. Wind tunnel testing of SFDR model was completed in October 2015.




*Desi Spice 2000 *









http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=18700
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-tests-glide-bomb/article6709249.ece

*Desi SDB/Spice 250 *









http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=17458

Now waiting for Desi Paveway aka Sudarshan (Project closed as of now) and Desi Brimstone/JAGM aka Helina-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Agent_47 said:


> *Desi meteor !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Desi Spice 2000 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=18700
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-tests-glide-bomb/article6709249.ece
> 
> *Desi SDB/Spice 250 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drdo.gov.in/drdo/tenders/viewTender.jsp?paramMicro=17458
> 
> Now waiting for Desi Paveway aka Sudarshan (Project closed as of now) and Desi Brimstone/JAGM aka Helina-2.




Thanks bro. There are a lot of projects big and small going around. A lot of labs are gaining a certain momentum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Difference between Nag and Helina. The side exhaust were removed after trials, due to damage being done to the helicopter. It has a single exhaust.











Helina ATGM






Trial production Helinas

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## GuardianRED

Water Car Engineer said:


> Difference between Nag and Helina. The side exhaust were removed after trials, due to damage being done to the helicopter. It has a single exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helina ATGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trial production Helinas


The No. of Missile - 8 Nos is that 4 Nos. in a single pylon ? or..


----------



## R!CK

GuardianRED said:


> The No. of Missile - 8 Nos is that 4 Nos. in a single pylon ? or..



Each pylon can carry a Twin pack. So 8 will be the max it can carry as of now. However I wish we worked on a Quad packed launcher, boosting total capacity to 16.













At 45 Kg each, payload is not the issue. Just a matter of time and intent I guess.











Good Day all!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

R!CK said:


> Each pylon can carry a Twin pack. So 8 will be the max it can carry as of now. However I wish we worked on a Quad packed launcher, boosting total capacity to 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 45 Kg each, payload is not the issue. Just a matter of time and intent I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Day all!


Yes was hoping it was a quad pack! ... so soon maybe!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IRDE-DRDO developed, VEM Tech Pvt produced optics - Airborne, Ship-based, and Commander's Panoramic Sight for armor















IRDE-DRDO developed, VEM Tech produced Long Range Electro Optic 










IRDE-DRDO developed, VEM Tech produced Commander's Panoramic Sight










IRDE-DRDO developed, VEM Tech produced Ship based Electro-Optic*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Foxbat Alok

AR with Excalibur 
Note also they carrying 3l water bag

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Foxbat Alok

*NEW AVATAR OF T-90 ???












*


----------



## proud_indian

Foxbat Alok said:


> *NEW AVATAR OF T-90 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




photoshoped tank-x prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foxbat Alok

First Photo of India’s AEW&C Jet Refuelling Mid-Air
the first publicly released photograph of the DRDO-Embraer AEW&C jet platform in a mid-air refueling operation from an Indian Air Force Il-78M from Agra’s 78 Squadron. Induction of the two aircraft is scheduled for later this year.

DRDO also confirms that interim infrastructure is ready for AEW&C operations at an IAF base
Source:livefistdefence.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bloo

Foxbat Alok said:


> First Photo of India’s AEW&C Jet Refuelling Mid-Air
> the first publicly released photograph of the DRDO-Embraer AEW&C jet platform in a mid-air refueling operation from an Indian Air Force Il-78M from Agra’s 78 Squadron. Induction of the two aircraft is scheduled for later this year.
> 
> DRDO also confirms that interim infrastructure is ready for AEW&C operations at an IAF base
> Source:livefistdefence.com



That looks beautiful.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Nipun, Vibhav, Vishal, Parth, Prachand, Ulka trialing






Timed airbursted grenade






QR SAM

*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Agent_47

Various munitions under development or trials by DRDO

1. Nipun - Soft target blast munition (development completed, offered for user trials)

2. Vibhav - Anti-tank point attack munition (lethality trials and desert trial completed)

3. Vishal - Anti-tank bar munition (dynamic trials with BMP/AFV, explosive train trials and desert trials completed)

4. Ulka - Jumping fragmentation munition (moulding trials ongoing)

5. Parth - Directional fragmentation module (demo trials completed, field trial ongoing)

6. ABG - 40mm low velocity Air Burst Grenade which can be fired from UBGL (flight tested in 2015, ABG fuze evaluated in dynamic trial with flash pallet in time mode)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Royal Blue007

Water Car Engineer said:


> Difference between Nag and Helina. The side exhaust were removed after trials, due to damage being done to the helicopter. It has a single exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helina ATGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trial production Helinas


They should have programmed some delay in firing of lateral veins to avoid damage to chopper. Just a layman's thought. I am sure the know better what they are doing

Btw what is the status of LAH TD4 and LAH?? Any info??


----------



## Armani

Royal Blue007 said:


> They should have programmed some delay in firing of lateral veins to avoid damage to chopper. Just a layman's thought. I am sure the know better what they are doing
> 
> Btw what is the status of LAH TD4 and LAH?? Any info??



I believe the ATGM will lose too much altitude if the thrust is delayed further - that would hinder it from achieving it's maximum possible range.


----------



## ni8mare

Agent_47 said:


> *Desi SDB/Spice 250 *


Not sure though but a tender was placed by DRDO (RCI) for QUAD RACK STRUCTURE, Whose specs are as follows





And ammunitions that will be carried by these QUAD RACK STRUCTURE , whose a approx specs is given which is





So these SAAW munition might be same ........with a dimension of 1.9 M in length and 0.19 M in width and height


Interestingly will be carried by SU-30MKI and Jaguar





The shocker 










Tejas

@PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @gslv mk3 @Nilgiri @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer Yours view

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## R!CK

ni8mare said:


> Not sure though but a tender was placed by DRDO (RCI) for QUAD RACK STRUCTURE, Whose specs are as follows
> View attachment 330315
> 
> 
> And ammunitions that will be carried by these QUAD RACK STRUCTURE , whose a approx specs is given which is
> View attachment 330316
> 
> 
> So these SAAW munition might be same ........with a dimension of 1.9 M in length and 0.19 M in width and height
> 
> 
> Interestingly will be carried by SU-30MKI and Jaguar
> View attachment 330317
> 
> 
> The shocker
> 
> View attachment 330318
> 
> View attachment 330321
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @gslv mk3 @Nilgiri @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer Yours view



Is that a RESTRICTED watermark on the document? Lol

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

R!CK said:


> Is that a RESTRICTED watermark on the document? Lol


These are from a tender Pdf ,,,,,,nothing to be concern about
======================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

ni8mare said:


> Not sure though but a tender was placed by DRDO (RCI) for QUAD RACK STRUCTURE, Whose specs are as follows
> View attachment 330315
> 
> 
> And ammunitions that will be carried by these QUAD RACK STRUCTURE , whose a approx specs is given which is
> View attachment 330316
> 
> 
> So these SAAW munition might be same ........with a dimension of 1.9 M in length and 0.19 M in width and height
> 
> 
> Interestingly will be carried by SU-30MKI and Jaguar
> View attachment 330317
> 
> 
> The shocker
> 
> View attachment 330318
> 
> View attachment 330321
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA @MilSpec @gslv mk3 @Nilgiri @Skull and Bones @Water Car Engineer Yours view



Looks like a pretty standard enhancement.

Picatinny rail for hardpoints pretty much

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

R!CK said:


> Is that a RESTRICTED watermark on the document? Lol
> 
> Good Day!


LOL - Good One

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

ni8mare said:


> So these SAAW munition might be same ........with a dimension of 1.9 M in length and 0.19 M in width and height


Numbers are so close to SBD I - Weight -129kg, Length - 1800 mm, Width - 190 mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ni8mare

Agent_47 said:


> Numbers are so close to SBD I - Weight -129kg, Length - 1800 mm, Width - 190 mm


Ours will closer to spice 250 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R!CK

ni8mare said:


> These are from a tender Pdf ,,,,,,nothing to be concern about
> ======================================================================



Dont get me wrong. I was just bringing in humour due to the chaos few RESTRICTED DCNS files created in india.

But thanks for a very informative post.

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## R!CK

Pakistan First said:


> 15-20 years behind Pakistan's capabilities in terms of producing firearms and ordnance.



I was thinking more like 150-200 years behind Pakistan, but thanks for the clarification. 

P.S: Patriotism shouldn't yield blindness.

Good day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Pakistan First said:


> Naa. Let's be realistic..... 15 years.



Realistically - Whatever Helps u sleep at night! 

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Hal dhruv at hal airport
Can anyone tell me what is that behind the dhruv ???









Sky rudra

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Foxbat Alok said:


> Can anyone tell me what is that behind the dhruv ???



UAE air force A330 MRTT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

ni8mare said:


>



Are these going to be made in India or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Nilgiri said:


> Are these going to be made in India or something?


Good point!... Mostly TATA 8x8s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ni8mare

Nilgiri said:


> Are these going to be made in India or something?


don't know ...just saw the video and posted it......

mainly due to tata 8x8 s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Nilgiri said:


> Are these going to be made in India or something?




It's a part of the qrsam requirement. Other is SAABs system with the AL platform. And Spyder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R!CK

Water Car Engineer said:


> It's a part of the qrsam requirement. Other is SAABs system with the AL platform. And Spyder.













Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hellfire

Meanwhile


*Pentagon backs proposal to give US fighter jets ‘Make in India’ tag*





Boeing, Lockheed Martin proposal to manufacture F-18s and F-16s could translate into massive investments. (AFP File Photo)

India-US logistics pact will make military ops more efficient: Pentagon

The possible Indian acquisition of the battle-proven Predator drone was also discussed. “Defence minister Manohar Parrikar’s visit to the US had significant outcomes with Pentagon agreeing to work on the Indian non-paper for easier export controls,” said a senior official.








New Delhi is pleased with the Pentagon move, but the US departments of commerce and state will have to be partnered to make this happen as clearances on licences and transfer of technology lie within their ambit. “Since a major component of Grippen NG fighter, including the engine and the radar, are US, the latest developments show that there would be no obstacle from Washington on even transfer of technology for Swedish fighter. The Pentagon, however, understands that all these proposals will have to go through the competitive route,” said the official.

During his three-day US visit, Parrikar visited the Boeing Apache and Chinook helicopter factory in Philadelphia with the Indian Air Force (IAF) showing interest in the newly-developed KC-46 strategic tanker to augment the Indian mid-air refuelling tanker fleet.

The IAF’s requirement has been pegged at 126 multi-role fighters. This means at least 90 fighters are to be made in India as the remaining 36 will be Rafales, the deal for which is in the last lap. The IAF’s squadron strength has dwindled to 33, with the mandated strength being 42 squadrons of 18-20 planes each.

Read | India-US defence ties: Parrikar, Carter talk on technology and terror

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...n-india-tag/story-GYmjHZQc3oP5kBpGD03KwK.html

@PARIKRAMA collate this where ever
@Abingdonboy @Ankit Kumar 002 @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

hellfire said:


> Meanwhile
> 
> 
> *Pentagon backs proposal to give US fighter jets ‘Make in India’ tag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boeing, Lockheed Martin proposal to manufacture F-18s and F-ministryld translate into massive investments. (AFP File Photo)
> 
> India-US logistics pact will make military ops more efficient: Pentagon
> 
> The possible Indian acquisition of the battle-proven Predator drone was also discussed. “Defence minister Manohar Parrikar’s visit to the US had significant outcomes with Pentagon agreeing to work on the Indian non-paper for easier export controls,” said a senior official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Delhi is pleased with the Pentagon move, but the US departments of commerce and state will have to be partnered to make this happen as clearances on licences and transfer of technology lie within their ambit. “Since a major component of Grippen NG fighter, including the engine and the radar, are US, the latest developments show that there would be no obstacle from Washington on even transfer of technology for Swedish fighter. The Pentagon, however, understands that all these proposals will have to go through the competitive route,” said the official.
> 
> During his three-day US visit, Parrikar visited the Boeing Apache and Chinook helicopter factory in Philadelphia with the Indian Air Force (IAF) showing interest in the newly-developed KC-46 strategic tanker to augment the Indian mid-air refuelling tanker fleet.
> 
> The IAF’s requirement has been pegged at 126 multi-role fighters. This means at least 90 fighters are to be made in India as the remaining 36 will be Rafales, the deal for which is in the last lap. The IAF’s squadron strength has dwindled to 33, with the mandated strength being 42 squadrons of 18-20 planes each.
> 
> Read | India-US defence ties: Parrikar, Carter talk on technology and terror
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...n-india-tag/story-GYmjHZQc3oP5kBpGD03KwK.html
> 
> @PARIKRAMA collate this where ever
> @Abingdonboy @Ankit Kumar 002 @Nilgiri



I can say only one thing with guarantee. If the deal for 36 happens before the annual India Russia summit , its ache din .... by deal happening I only mean clearance from Cabinet and Finance ministry, not signing or making payments.

If the 36 come , then ( you can take my word here ) 8-10 squadrons for IAF are 200% confirmed.

And with ~12 French Rafale / Mirage squadrons , and upto 5 extra Su30mki squadrons .... the need for a 3rd line isn't daunting.( If our modest expectations from HAL regarding Tejas is proven correct. ) 

However if US and India move more closer , a few squadrons may be on cards.


Untill then its all " Agar Magar, sources , money , Helping India.....and god knows what .... "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACHHA

LUH LIFT OFF FOR THE FIRST TIME.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armani

*New system spotted on Rustom-II MALE as first flight looms (LIVEFIST)*

Not seen before on any earlier mock-up or on the single existing prototype, spotted a new sensor payload on the belly of the Rustom II MALE UAV, likely its synthetic aperture radar. This was at a two day technology seminar and exhibition, North Tech Symposium at Headquarters Northern Command, Udhampur, J&K today.






The Rustom II is expected to make its first flight this month. Scooped this image of the Rustom II UAV during preparatory ground tests at its test base in Southern India, where it will make its debut flight soon.






https://www.facebook.com/notes/live...i-male-as-first-flight-looms/1354604044566925

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Armani said:


> *New system spotted on Rustom-II MALE as first flight looms (LIVEFIST)*
> 
> Not seen before on any earlier mock-up or on the single existing prototype, spotted a new sensor payload on the belly of the Rustom II MALE UAV, likely its synthetic aperture radar. This was at a two day technology seminar and exhibition, North Tech Symposium at Headquarters Northern Command, Udhampur, J&K today.




I dont know what he's talking about, that model was shown in the 2015 

SAR payload was shown before.






Even livefist himself was showing a model with it.






This guy is losing touch. He was good years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> I dont know what he's talking about, that model was shown in the 2015
> 
> SAR payload was shown before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even livefist himself was showing a model with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is losing touch. He was good years ago.


Look at his reports now. Pure sensationalist BS and he doesn't even try to hide the fact he has been bought out by certain foreign OEMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> Look at his reports now. Pure sensationalist BS and he doesn't even try to hide the fact he has been bought out by certain foreign OEMs.


Think all these BS started even since he became a news anchor - just a reporter he was better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

Abingdonboy said:


> Look at his reports now. Pure sensationalist BS and he doesn't even try to hide the fact he has been bought out by certain foreign OEMs.


You mean that Swedish trip?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA's LAMV*






*Mahindra's Reply *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Perpendicular

Water Car Engineer said:


> *TATA's LAMV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahindra's Reply *


One of the forward looking things the Indian army can do. If IA decides to wake up from its slumber.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## debspark90

Water Car Engineer said:


> *TATA's LAMV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahindra's Reply *



@Water Car Engineer 

You sure the second one is from Mahindra ??
Any name and details on that ? Lot of speculations surrounding this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

debspark90 said:


> @Water Car Engineer
> 
> You sure the second one is from Mahindra ??
> Any name and details on that ? Lot of speculations surrounding this.




Not 100% sure. Still a little iffy about it. It has the stereotypical Mahindra, 'claw', grills, but that's not enough. And from the looks of it, shares lineage in terms of subtle looks from axe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

debspark90 said:


> @Water Car Engineer
> 
> You sure the second one is from Mahindra ??
> Any name and details on that ? Lot of speculations surrounding this.


Any links to these "speculations" bro? Would like to see any discussion on this vehicle.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Any links to these "speculations" bro? Would like to see any discussion on this vehicle.




No clue.


----------



## debspark90

Abingdonboy said:


> Any links to these "speculations" bro? Would like to see any discussion on this vehicle.


Nah just casual discussion on FB. This first appeared in IADN page before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Mahindra axe 
http://autos.maxabout.com/cars/mahindra/axe/axe-4x4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Effing awesome! Give more and more of these contracts to the Indian private sector, they aren't going to disappoint. Their installed productive capacity and depth of skilled manpower is simply in another planet as compared to DPSUs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Effing awesome! Give more and more of these contracts to the Indian private sector, they aren't going to disappoint. Their installed productive capacity and depth of skilled manpower is simply in another planet as compared to DPSUs.




Only a matter of time before they roll out tanks and jets from their plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Athen

Foxbat Alok said:


> Hal dhruv at hal airport
> Can anyone tell me what is that behind the dhruv ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky rudra


dhruv is so cute!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Interesting point here













Is this whats in store for order?

@Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec @hellfire @SpArK @anant_s @others

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## R!CK

PARIKRAMA said:


> Interesting point here
> View attachment 340200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this whats in store for order?
> 
> @Abingdonboy @Water Car Engineer @MilSpec @hellfire @SpArK @anant_s @others



With such a dedicated management, I wish Bharat Forge will rise as the biggest artillery manufacturer in India. They are very dedicated in MII and defence R&D, and therefore the most ideal candidate as the Strategic Partner of MoD for Ammunition and Artillery. 

Good Day all!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

R!CK said:


> With such a dedicated management, I wish Bharat Forge will rise as the biggest artillery manufacturer in India. They are very dedicated in MII and defence R&D, and therefore the most ideal candidate as the Strategic Partner of MoD for Ammunition and Artillery.
> 
> Good Day all!



Bharat Forge has ambitions to be the largest artillery producer on the planet, forget India. They need to be able to produce ammunition as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> Bharat Forge has ambitions to be the largest artillery producer on the planet, forget India. They need to be able to produce ammunition as well.


Lofty ambitions indeed but a mindset Indians need to adopt; world class, not simply better than some tinpot country in S.Asia. 

Hopefully the DRDO ATAGS is the first of many success stories for BF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Lofty ambitions indeed but a mindset Indians need to adopt; world class, not simply better than some tinpot country in S.Asia.
> 
> Hopefully the DRDO ATAGS is the first of many success stories for BF.




I was pretty flabbergasted when Baba said that. It just goes to these guys, and other private firms, are dead serious about this sector. It's on the government to nurture their ambition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

*Siachen, Thar simulated in Bengaluru lab to test weapons
*
BENGALURU : From the cold environs of Siachen to the extreme heat of the Thar desert, no climate condition is too extreme for this company in Dabaspet, about 72km north-west of Bengaluru, which has been aiding simulation testing of military equipment.

Military equipment is put to service in all kinds of environments, but can't always be tested on the field given the time and logistical constraints. This results in failures of sub-systems, as India learned during the 1999 Kargil conflict.

While countries like the US have spent millions of dollars over several years to test such equipment in simulated conditions and make the final product more adaptive to such places, India has been import-dependent.

In its quiet workspace, CM Environs (CME), which simulates all types of climate for mil itary-grade testing, is slowly changing that with 48 of the 58 Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) labs being its clients. The firm provides chambers for testing of equipment in several big-ticket projects like Agni, India's ballistic missiles programme. And, it all began with Kargil.

"We were not into this business in 1999. While India emerged victorious in the conflict with Pakistan, the fact that our communication and other equipment failed gave m e an idea and we entered the simulation business, so that India has the technology to test its equipment, even those we imported," CME chairman J Crasta said.

With an average annual turnover of $5 million-this year's order books reflect $6.5m-the firm has in the last decade and a half slowly captured a majority of the Indian domestic market valued at $10 million, which includes military and civilian markets. The global industry is valued at $1 billion market, the Chinese market is $200 million.

Last week, CME's dust and storm chamber was commissioned at defence PSU Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), which develops communication systems, electronic systems for missiles and battle tanks among other things. "This is the first time that BEL is buying a simulation chamber from a domestic manufacturer. It generally impo rted from Weiss Technik, a globally renowned brand and leader in India before us," CME chief executive officer Prajwal Crasta said. Stating that not only does the firm meet military standards of the US, he said: "We are also nearly 50% cheaper."
The chamber at BEL was built and delivered at a cost of Rs 1.5 crore. A BEL spokesperson said: "Our Bengaluru complex has established a blowing sand and dust test facility. While take-off and landin g, aircraft sub-systems are exposed to sand and dust particles and this facility provides a simulated environment to test if the airborne sub-systems are capable of functioning dependably despite the exposure to these sand and dust particles."

Prajwal said the chamber is capable of simulating sand and dust particles in sizes less than 500 and 20 microns, respectively. While the particle simulation is one thing, the other is the wind speed. All these particles are carried by the wind at different speeds causing different types of damage.
"We can simulate a wind speed of up to 29 metre/second, at which speed the product experiences accelerated stress. Also we can simulate -70°C to 180°C in a controlled manner and also simulate relative humidity," Prajwal said.

*http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/bengaluru/Siachen-Thar-simulated-in-Bengaluru-lab-to-test-weapons/articleshow/54667391.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ni8mare said:


> View attachment 340713




Actually think it's fake.


----------



## ni8mare

Water Car Engineer said:


> Actually think it's fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

*Day in Pics - October 11, 2016*
Mumbai Maharashtra police offering weapons puja on the occasion of Dussehra at Police headquarter Thane in Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar inaugurating an exhibition on “MET-2016, emerging materials for Defence and Infrastructure’ 12th HTS-2016, the world of advanced Heat Processing”, in Mumbai on October 12, 2016.









The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar visiting the “MET-2016, emerging materials for Defence and Infrastructure’ 12th HTS-2016, the world of advanced Heat Processing” international exhibition, in Mumbai on October 12, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ni8mare said:


>




Not saying it cant put the system on the TATA truck. It has carried heavier systems. But just that the image looks fake, superimposed.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Day in Pics - October 12, 2016*
Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar inaugurates MET + HTS 2016 Exhibition at CIDCO Exhibition Complex, Vashi, Navi Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/575377/defence-contracts-worth-rs-50000.html
Mumbai, Oct 12, 2016 (PTI)
* Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar today said he expects another Rs 50,000-60,000 crore worth of defence contracts to be signed during the remaining quarters of the financial year, taking the total orders to Rs three trillion since he took charge two years ago.*

"During the past 23 months that I have been in charge, *we have signed contracts worth Rs 2.2 trillion.* Recently, we signed a *letter of intent with a government-run shipyard for about Rs 32,000 crore, taking the total orders to Rs 2.5 trillion."*

"Over the next six months, I hope *to sign another Rs 50,000-60,000 crore worth of contracts, taking the total 3 trillion," *the minister told reporters on the sidelines of an industry exhibition on technology and material sciences in Navi Mumbai near here.

The Cabinet Committee on Security had in August *cleared a proposal to get Goa Shipyard build mine counter measure vessels for the Navy at an estimated cost of over Rs 32,000 crore.*

Answering a question on the impact of the manufacturing push with private participation in the defence space, he said *exports have jumped over six-times to Rs 3,000 crore from Rs 500 crore in the past two years alone.*

"The Make in India initiative has seen *defence exports from Rs 500 crore to Rs 3,000 crore, though the ministry figures will show only Rs 2,100 crore. One reason for this is that export of aviation sector items are not included in this as it has been delicensed."*

Parrikar explained that the Defence Ministry tabulates only those goods that are in the licensed segments. As many 65 per cent of defence sub-segments are de-licensed now and are, therefore, not in the information list of the defence ministry.

*"If we include the gains from the offset clause, our defence-related exports should be about USD 1 billion, out of which defence items alone are worth Rs 3,000 crore, which I hope to increase it to Rs 10,000 crore soon," he said.*

When asked about the inflows through the FDI route after foreign director investment cap was hiked to 49 per cent, he said so far it has been about USD 100 million but will go up as foreign capital flows in at stages.

Parrikar also said the ministry is finalising a new strategic materials policy *so that we can promote production as well as storage of defence-related strategic materials.*

*"We have set up a study team to draft a new strategic materials policy to promote the sector, which involves production and storage of these materials," he said. *


----------



## Hindustani78

Triggering curiosityolice Commissioner V.B. Kamalasan Reddy explaining the functioning of a weapon in Karimnagar on Monday.— Photo: Thakur Ajay Pal Singh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*BEL Battle Field Surveillance Radar






BEL Battle Field Surveillance Radar mounted on a jeep






MUNTRA-S, Unmanned BMP with the same radar*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*





Garuthmaa, the 1,000-kg winged smart glide bomb, was tested for its maximum 100-km range. Top DRDO officials termed the tests as a 'major success'.*










*'Garudaa', the non-winged version of this guided bomb with a range of 30 kilometres was tested initially three years back.*






*Highly placed sources in the Union ministry of defence shared exclusively that the SAAW was successfully test launched from a Jaguar aircraft towards the fag end of first quarter of May by the Aircraft & amp; Systems Testing Establishment (ASTE) in Bangalore.

Officials shared that this SAAW weighs around 125-150 kgs and has a strike distance of 80-100 kms.




Desi Spice!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saumyasupratik

Water Car Engineer said:


> *
> Garuthmaa, the 1,000-kg winged smart glide bomb, was tested for its maximum 100-km range. Top DRDO officials termed the tests as a 'major success'.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'Garudaa', the non-winged version of this guided bomb with a range of 30 kilometres was tested initially three years back.*








This is the non-winged glide bomb, Garudaa. The Glide bombs seem to be GPS/INS guidance only, no EO or SALH guidance.

The photo you've posted is of the PG Kit for 1000lb HSLD/NG-LGB similar to the SPICE 2000 but having SALH guidance instead of EO along with GPS/INS guidance and on a 1000lb bomb body instead of 2000lb bomb body (SPICE 1000 is winged).

http://drdo.gov.in/drdo/pub/techfocus/2012/TF_August_2012_WEB.pdf

Please check out Page 4 of this tech focus article.



> A next generation smart bomb with a stand-off range of 50 km now appears to be under development. There would undoubtedly be teething problems. But if DRDO persists and rekindles user confidence, it could help IAF usher in a new era of capability.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/iafs-requirement-of-pgms-in-the-next-decade.280419/#ixzz4Nl54i9Rh



Since Spice 2000 also has a stand-off range of 60km from high altitude launch and the NG-LGB is almost of similar layout it's quite possible they're talking about NG-LGB range here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

TATA LPTA 1623 6x6 Crash Fire Tender of the Indian Navy:







(These are replacing the TATRA CFTs)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> TATA LPTA 1623 6x6 Crash Fire Tender of the Indian Navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (These are replacing the TATRA CFTs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Looks to be the ammunition transporter variant the IA has just ordered (material handling crane can be seen):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Schoolchildren listen as a soldier demonstrates the use of a Assault Rifle 5.56 mm weapon


----------



## eldamar

Hindustani78 said:


> Schoolchildren listen as a soldier demonstrates the use of a Assault Rifle 5.56 mm weapon



how ingenius in positioning the guns for their muzzles to face the children


----------



## Crixus

Genius cant you see the empty magzines ?


eldarlmari said:


> how ingenius in positioning the guns for their muzzles to face the children

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cloud_digger

Crixus said:


> Genius cant you see the empty magzines ?



When one intends to troll, they will find a way in every post. Countering them with even simple logic is like reasoning with a monkey. You may, eventually reason with it, if it is a simple enough logic, but you will have spent considerable amount of time and resources. Resources that are not worth the weight of the said monkey in gold.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## eldamar

Crixus said:


> Genius cant you see the empty magzines ?



This statement just revealed the fact u've obviously have never handled a firearm before. Otherwise, you would have known that 1 of the most important aspect of comming into close contact with firearms, irregardless of whether they are empty or not- is to NEVER face the muzzle against any1.



cloud_digger said:


> When one intends to troll, they will find a way in every post. Countering them with even simple logic is like reasoning with a monkey. You may, eventually reason with it, if it is a simple enough logic, but you will have spent considerable amount of time and resources. Resources that are not worth the weight of the said monkey in gold.



Except for the following sentence- i cant even be bothered to reply to this ignorant statement further.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Secretary, Defence (R&D) & Chairman, DRDO, Dr. S Christopher and the Director, IIT Delhi, Prof. V. Ramgopal Rao signed an MoU to establish a ‘Joint Advanced Technology Centre’ (JATC), in New Delhi on November 04, 2016.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-November, 2016 14:29 IST
*MoS for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre inaugurates 58th conference of IMTA 
*
The Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre has said that stress-related manifestations in soldiers are on the rise and has expressed the need to take adequate steps to counter them. He said with rapid pace in technological advancement and information warfare gaining in strength day-by-day, these factors are taking a heavy toll on the human element. Dr. Bhamre was inaugurating the 58th Conference of International Military Testing Association (IMTA) organised by Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), a Delhi based laboratory of DRDO, here today. Dr. Bhamre stated *that insurgencies, terrorism and fundamentalism are the threats that an Indian soldier faces within the country and handling adversaries from within are a big hurdle. He opined that to select, train and sustain the military in such a hostile environment needs good selection, training and nurturance. *

The Minister said that an event such as this conference would provide an excellent platform for all delegates to share the unique challenges that soldiers face in their respective countries and the novel methods based on scientific principles that have been evolved to mitigate those problems.

Appreciating the theme of the 4-day conference *‘Psychological Assessment: Shaping the future Soldier’* the Minister said that the shaping could take place by optimizing the soldier’s performance. He called upon the delegates that their vision statement should be *“Soldier preparedness and well-being of the soldier” for mental and physical well-being of the soldier.*

Complimenting the DIPR, Dr. Bhamre said the assessment system, methodologies, techniques and tests developed by the Institute are being used by* 20 Services Selection Boards spread over the country*. *He further stated that it is a matter of pride that India’s Armed Forces, which are the world’s third largest are scrutinized through tests developed by DIPR. *

Over 127 delegates from 21 countries including hosts India are participating in the conference. Secretary R&D and Chairman DRDO Dr. S Christopher and Chair of the IMTA and Director General Military Personnel Research and Analysis (DGMPRA) of the Canadian Department of National Defence, Ms Susan Truscott also spoke on the occasion.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre receiving a memento from the Secretary R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher, at the 58th Conference of International Military Testing Association (IMTA), organised by the Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), a Delhi based laboratory of DRDO, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre interacting with the media after inaugurating the 58th Conference of International Military Testing Association (IMTA), organised by the Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), a Delhi based laboratory of DRDO, in New Delhi on November 08, 2016. The Director, DIPR, Dr. K Ramachandran, the Secretary R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher and the Director General (Life Sciences), DRDO, Dr. Shashi Bala Singh is also seen.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debspark90

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Yes Tonbo has made some seriously nice products. But our Army doesn't seem to take any note if this or maybe isn't interested. They are still using the bulky head mounted NVDs and old gen thermals optics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

R!CK said:


> With such a dedicated management, I wish Bharat Forge will rise as the biggest artillery manufacturer in India. They are very dedicated in MII and defence R&D, and therefore the most ideal candidate as the Strategic Partner of MoD for Ammunition and Artillery.
> 
> Good Day all!



They wants to be among top 3 artilary producers in next 10 years.


----------



## AMCA

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Thats so cool


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:40 IST
*Centre of Excellence in Defence Sector *

There are nine Centres of Excellence (CoE) functioning under Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). Details are given below:

• DRDO Bhartihar University (DRDO-BU) Centre of Excellence, Coimbatore.

• Advanced Centre for Research in High Energy Materials (ACRHEM), University of Hyderabad.

• Centre of Excellence in Cryptology, ISI Kolkata.

• Centre of Millimeter Wave Semiconductor Devices and System, University of Calcutta, Kolkata.

• Advanced Centre for Excellence on Composite Materials, National Aerospace Laboratory (NAL), Bengaluru.

• Research and Innovation Centre (RIC), Chennai.

• Centre of Propulsion Technology (CoPT), IIT- Bombay.

• Jagdish Chandra Bose Centre for Advanced Technology (JCBCAT), Jadavpur University, Kolkata.

• Joint Advanced Technology Centre (JATC), IIT- Delhi.

At present, there is no proposal to set up new Centre of Excellence by DRDO. Out of nine Centres of Excellence, six were established more than three years ago. Whereas, the following three Centres of Excellence have been established during 2016. Details of funds allocated to these three Centres during 2016-17 are given below:

• Centre of Propulsion Technology (CoPT), IIT- Bombay. Established in June 2016. Rs. 10.70 Cr has been allocated during 2016-17.

• Jagdish Chandra Bose Centre for Advanced Technology (JCBCAT), Jadavpur University, Kolkata. Established in June 2016. Rs. 19.20 Cr has been allocated during 2016-17.

• Joint Advanced Technology Centre (JATC), IIT- Delhi. Established in Oct 2016. Rs. 81.10 Cr has been allocated during 2016-17.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Smt Poonam Mahajan in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:42 IST
*Joint Advanced Technology Centre *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Indian Institute of Technology (IIT) Delhi on 04th November 2016 to establish ‘Joint Advanced Technology Centre’ (JATC). The aims and objectives of JATC are as under:



*Aim:* To facilitate and undertake directed basic and applied research in the focused areas of DRDO for defence and security needs, and emerge as a world-class Centre of Excellence.



*Objectives*: To undertake and facilitate multidisciplinary directed basic and applied research in the identified research verticals:

· Advanced Ballistics, Special Structures, and Protection Technologies;

· Advanced Electromagnetic Devices and Terahertz Technologies;

· Brain Computer Interface and Brain Machine Intelligence;

· Photonic Technologies, Plasmonics and Quantum Photonics,

· Smart and Intelligent Textile Technologies


To collaborate with the academic researchers & faculties at IIT Delhi and other institutes in the country, industries and DRDO laboratories for creating new knowledge and translating them into cutting-edge technologies for defence.


Major Terms and Conditions of MoU are as under:

· IIT Delhi shall provide necessary space to DRDO within the Research Park of IIT Delhi.

·  A lease agreement between DRDO and IIT Delhi for a period of 25 years will be executed. This would be extendable beyond 25 years on mutually agreed terms. 

· DRDO will provide one-time financial support of Rs 45 Cr to IIT Delhi for civil construction and infrastructure to set up the JATC. 

·  Technical facilities for JATC and their maintenance will be supported by DRDO through projects and technical activities. These assets will be the property of DRDO. 

·  For initial five years, DRDO will provide grants to JATC in meeting its administrative and technical operational needs.

· DRDO will also extend its test ranges, test and evaluation facilities, wherever required, in support of directed research at JATC.

· IIT Delhi along with DRDO will be jointly responsible for the operations and performance of JATC in meeting its set objectives and vision.


*Likely Expenditure to be incurred for JATC:* The government has sanctioned Rs.284.16 Cr for its civil construction, infrastructure, research projects and running cost for initial five years.


JATC was sanctioned in October 2016. The Centre is likely to start functioning by 31st March 2017. DRDO has taken initiative to undertake and promote directed research in advanced technology areas in academic ambience.


Centres of Advanced Technologies have been established in premier institutes in the country, like IIT-Bombay, IIT-Delhi and Jadavpur University. Advanced technologies in identified thrust areas evolving through Centres shall be utilized in the development of futuristic defence systems.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri SR Vijayakumar and others in Lok Sabha today.


*NAMPI/RAJ*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-November, 2016 16:47 IST
Projects of DRDO

There are 13 major Mission Mode (MM) projects of Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO)

Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) :  Phase-II






*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Dec 2008*

*Current - Dec 2015 (Under revision)*


*Reasons for Delay*

*o Technological challenges/ Embargoes*

*o Flight test program restrictions*


*****************************

*Naval Light Combat Aircraft *

*(LCA Navy : Phase-I)*
*



*

*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Mar 2010*

*Current - Dec 2014 (Under revision)*


*Reasons for Delay*

*o Due to co-dependence of basic infrastructure in Air Force and Naval versions*

*o Un-anticipated complexities faced in structural design*


*******************************
Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) ‘Rustom-II’ and Development of Aeronautical Test Range (ATR) at Chitradurga





*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Aug 2016*

*Current - Feb 2017*


*Reasons for Delay*

*o Design modifications/iterations in sub-systems which led to development delays*

*o Delay in availability of certified LRUs and associated software*

*o Export denial of critical items and delay in procurement of imported payloads*

*o Delay in completion of ATR facility at Chitradurga*


****************************


*155 mm/52 Caliber Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS)*
*



*
*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Sep 2015*

*Current - Mar 2017*


*Reasons for Delay*

*o Delay in realization of ordnance and recoil system*

*o Delays in placing supply orders due to procedural issues for manufacturing of sub-systems.*

***********************
*Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW&C)*
*



*

*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Apr 2011*

*Current - Jun 2017*



*Reasons for Delay*

*o Delay in finalizing operational requirements & platforms including additional requirements by IAF*

*****************

*D-Jag System (Internal RWJ System for Jaguar DARIN III Upgrade Aircraft)*
*



*
*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Jun 2015*

*Current - Dec 2016*

*Reasons for Delay*

*o Critical changes in main systems*

*******************

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sliver

the lumbering Indian Elephant at work. I appreciate the efforts to create an Indigenous MIC. but the delays are almost a constant now. there doesnt seem to be any improvement in Project Management or learning from past mistakes (From an outsiders perspective).


----------



## Hindustani78

***************
*EW Systems for Capital Ships, Aircrafts & Helicopter of Indian Navy titled as ‘Samudrika’*


*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Jan 2016*

*Current - Jul 2017*

*Reasons for Delay*

*o Change in scope of ship-borne segment of the programme to include UETs and EA coverage from 180o to 360o for Project ‘Shakti’.*



***************************
*Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LR-SAM)*
*



*
*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - May 2011*

*Current - Dec 2017*

*Reasons for Delay*

*o Mid-way major upward revision of performance requirements by IAI (Design Authority)*

*Reasons for Delay*
*o Number of new technologies developed first time*

*o Number of technical iterations required to establish Transmit-Receive Module technologies for Radar.*

*o Design challenges in development of sub-systems by DRDO and foreign partner.*

**************************
*Air to Air Missile System: Astra*
*



*
*Probable Date of Completion*

*Original - Sep 2012*

*Current - Dec 2016*

*o Technology/ design challenges*

*o Delay in availability of critical components*


****************************
*Kaveri Engine for LCA*
*



*

*Probable Date of Completion

Original - Dec 1996

Current - Dec 2009 (Under revision) 

Reasons for Delay

o Development effort was underestimated, due to lack of experience

o Kaveri Core (Kabini) Engine development was initially not envisaged but added later based on experience of other engine houses

o Flying test bed trials was added as an additional project milestone as recommended by IAF and CEMILAC

o Lack of infrastructure for engine & component/ system level testing in India

o 1998 US Sanctions: Delay in delivery of critical components & systems

**************
*Advanced Light Weight Torpedo*
*



*

*Probable Date of Completion

Original - Aug 2013

Current - Dec 2017


Reasons for Delay

o Indigenization development of 120 kW warshot battery has taken time by the development agency HBL, Hyderabad.

o Non availability of testing platform.

o Restriction in time slots for sea trials.

***************
*Medium Range Surface-to-Air Missile (MR-SAM)*
*



*
*Probable Date of Completion

Original - Sep 2016

Current - Mar 2017


Reasons for Delay

o During the development stage, systems/sub-systems has undergone multiple iterations during design, development and hardware realization.

o Changes in system configuration.

o Three verification flight trials included (not originally in the scope).

***************

*Government has not constituted any Commission for the same, however, DRDO has already undertaken the following steps to complete ongoing projects on-time.

· Consortium approach is being used for design, development and fabrication of critical components.

· Three-tier project monitoring approach has been instituted.

· Project Monitoring Review Committee (PMRC) and Project Appraisal and Review Committee (PARC) meetings are held regularly to monitor the progress of ongoing projects.

· Concurrent engineering approach has been adopted in technology intensive projects to minimize time-lag between development and productionisation of the systems.

· Information Technology and modern management techniques are being applied.

· Encouraging joint funding by users to ensure their commitment towards earliest completion.

· Organisational re-structuring:

o Decentralization of authority and responsibility with Director Generals (DGs) of Technology Clusters and Directors of laboratories/ establishments

o High empowerment and accountability

· Involvement of Services & Production Partners during development process and reviews – to know their views in advance including finalisation of GSQRs.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri MK Raghavan in Lok Sabha today.
*





Sliver said:


> the lumbering Indian Elephant at work. I appreciate the efforts to create an Indigenous MIC. *but the delays are almost a constant now.* there doesnt seem to be any improvement in Project Management or learning from past mistakes (From an outsiders perspective).



These are actual acheivements done by the Indian Scientists of DRDO and even many more equipments has been produced by DRDO.


*Significant achievements of DRDO:*


Some of the major products/systems developed by DRDO and accepted/inducted by Armed Forces are:

*Platforms: *

· Light Combat Aircraft ‘Tejas’

· Remotely Piloted Vehicle ‘Nishant’

· Pilotless Target Aircraft ‘Lakshya-I’

· Main Battle Tank ‘Arjun Mk-I’

· Armoured Amphibious Dozer Mk-I

· Armoured Engineer Recce Vehicle

· NBC Recce Vehicle

· Bridging Systems ‘Sarvatra’


*Sensors:*

· Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C)

· Integrated Sonar System for EKM Submarine.

· Hull Mounted Sonar.

· Short Range Battle Field Surveillance Radar

· Weapon Locating Radar ‘Swathi’

· 3D Low Level Light Weight Radar ‘Aslesha’ Mk-I

· 3D Surveillance Radar ‘Revathi’

· Electronic Warfare System for Navy ‘Sangraha’

· Electronic Warfare System for Army ‘Samyukta’

· Electronic Warfare System ‘Divya Drishti’

· Electronic Support Measure ‘Varuna’

· Commander’s Thermal Imager Mk-II for T-72, T-90 and BMP tanks

· Holographic Sights for Small Weapons


*Weapon Systems: *

· Akash Weapon System

· Prithvi Missile for Army and Air Force

· Supersonic Cruise Missile ‘BrahMos’

· Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher System ‘Pinaka’ Mk-I

· Torpedo Advanced Light

· Heavy Weight Ship Launched Torpedo ‘Varunastra’

*Soldier Support Systems: *

· Computerised Pilot Selection System for Indian Air Force

· Telemedicine System for Navy

· Submarine Escape Suit

· Flame Retardant Gloves

· NBC products


----------



## jha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803121091476492288

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:23 IST
*Self Sufficiency in Defence Manufacturing *

The requirements of defence equipment for the Indian Armed Forces are met through both indigenous production and imports. During the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16), *108 contracts with total value of Rs.1,12,736.81 crore have been signed for capital procurement of defence equipment,* *out of which 73 contracts involving a value of Rs.72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors.* During 2014-15 and 2015-16, the Defence Acquisition Council has accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) to 114 capital procurement cases involving an estimated cost of Rs.2,25,022 crore of which *85 cases involving Rs.1,60,362 crore are under the ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories. *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), an R&D Wing of Ministry of Defence, is primarily involved in design and development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of armaments, missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensors, etc., for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements. DRDO also interacts with private companies and academia right from inception of the projects. Most of the DRDO developed technologies / systems are equivalent to or better than their counterparts worldwide.

In so far as the self-sufficiency in Defence is concerned, various indigenously designed and developed weapon platforms, viz, Advanced Light Helicopters (ALH), Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), Akash Missile Systems, Multi Barrel Rocket System – Pinaka, MBT Arjun Tanks, Sonars, etc., have been successfully inducted into the Services. 

Government has launched the Technology Development Fund, accorded highest preference to ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’ category of acquisition, and completely revised the ‘Make’ procedure in the Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 (DPP) in order to promote indigenous design, development and manufacturing through Indian defence industry. Apart from these, the Government has taken steps for liberalisation of the FDI policy & Industrial Licensing policy, simplification of export procedures, creating level playing field for Indian private and public sector companies and streamlining of offset guidelines, which are likely to result in greater impetus to defence research and innovation, and thus lead to self-sufficiency in defence in the country.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Smt Rajani Patil in Rajya Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence
29-November, 2016 15:23 IST
Embraer Deal 

Embraer Deal was to* purchase three modified aircrafts from M/s Embraer, Brazil *for installation of DRDO developed mission system to develop indigenous Airborne Early Warning & Control (AEW&C) System. 

There were media reports on alleged involvement of Agents in the deal. Therefore, DRDO asked for clarification from Embraer based on the media reports. Embraer, in their reply, admitted that they have entered into an Agreement with an Agency towards the Contract and that a sum of $5.76 Million was paid to the Agency. The same has been submitted to CBI for investigation. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri CM Ramesh in Rajya Sabha today.

DM/NAMPI/RAJ


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence02-December, 2016 14:24 IST
DRDO laboratories

Details of laboratories / establishments / units functioning under Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) alongwith their areas of research and locations are given below:



*Sl. No.- Laboratories/Establishments/Units -Location - Area of Research*


Cluster Laboratories/Establishments

1 .Advanced Numerical Research & Analysis Group (ANURAG)-Hyderabad-Computational System

2 . Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL) - Hyderabad - Missiles & Strategic Systems

3 .Aerial Delivery Research & Development Establishment (ADRDE)-Agra-Parachutes & Aerial Systems

4 .Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE)-Bengaluru-Aeronautics

5 .Armaments Research & Development Establishment (ARDE)-Pune-Armaments

6 .Centre for Air Borne System (CABS)-Bengaluru-Air-Borne Systems

7 .Centre for Artificial Intelligence & Robotics (CAIR)-Bengaluru-Artificial Intelligence & Robotics

8 . Centre for Fire, Explosives & Environment Safety (CFEES)- Delhi - Explosives

9 .Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS)-Hyderabad-High Energy Weapons

10. Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE)-Chennai-Combat Vehicles

11. Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE)-Bengaluru-Avionics

12.Defence Bio-engineering & Electro-medical Laboratory (DEBEL)-Bengaluru-Bio-engineering

13.Defence Electronics Applications Laboratory (DEAL)-Dehradun-Electronics & Communication Systems

14.Defence Food Research Laboratory (DFRL)-Mysore-Food Research

15.Defence Institute of Bio-Energy Research (DIBER)-Haldwani-Bio-Energy

16.Defence Institute of High Altitude Research (DIHAR)-Leh-High Altitude Agro-animal Research

17.Defence Institute of Physiology & Allied Sciences (DIPAS)-Delhi-Physiology

18.Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR)-Delhi-Psychological Research

19Defence Laboratory (DL)-Jodhpur-Camouflaging and Isotopes

20.Defence Electronics Research Laboratory (DLRL)-Hyderabad-Electronic Warfare

21.Defence Materials & Stores Research & Development Establishment (DMSRDE)-Kanpur-Textiles, Polymers & Composites

22.Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory(DMRL)-Hyderabad-Metallurgy

23.Defence Research & Development Establishment (DRDE)-Gwalior-Chemical & Biological Warfare

24.Defence Research & Development Laboratory (DRDL)-Hyderabad-Missile & Strategic Systems

25.Defence Research Laboratory (DRL)-Tezpur-Health & Hygiene

26.Defence Terrain Research Laboratory (DTRL)-Delhi-Terrain Research

27.Gas Turbine Research Establishment (GTRE)-Bengaluru-Gas Turbine

28.High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL)-Pune-High Energy Materials

29.Institute of Nuclear Medicines & Allied Sciences (INMAS)-Delhi-Nuclear Medicine

30.Instruments Research & Development Establishment (IRDE)-Dehradun-Electronics & Optical Systems

31.Integarted Test Range (ITR)-Balasore-Missile Testing

32.Joint Cypher Bureau (JCB)-Delhi-Cypher Systems

33.Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC)-Delhi-Laser Technology

34.Electronics & Radar Development Establishment (LRDE)-Bengaluru-Radars

35.Microwave Tube Research & Development Centre (MTRDC)-Bengaluru-Microwave Devices

36.Naval Materials Research Laboratory (NMRL)-Ambernath-Naval Materials

37.Naval Physical & Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL)-Kochi-Sonar Systems

38.Naval Science & Technological Laboratory (NSTL)-Visakhapatnam-Underwater Weapons

39.Proof and Experimental Establishment (PXE)-Balasore-Armament Testing

40.Research Centre Imarat (RCI)-Hyderabad-Missile & Strategic Systems

41.Research & Development Establishment (Engrs) (R&DE[E])-Pune-Engineering Systems & Weapon Platforms

42.Scientific Analysis Group (SAG)-Delhi-Cryptology

43.Snow and Avalanche Study Establishment (SASE)-Chandigarh-Snow and Avalanche

44.Solid State Physics Laboratory (SSPL)-Delhi-Solid- State/ Semiconductor Materials

45.Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory (TBRL)-Chandigarh-Ballistics

46.Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (VRDE)-Ahmednagar-Wheeled Vehicles


HR Institutions



1. Centre for Personnel Talent Management (CEPTAM)-Delhi-Talent Management

2 .Institute of Technology Management (ITM)-Mussoorie-Technology Management

3 . Recruitment and Assessment Centre (RAC)-Delhi-Human Resource


Other Institutions


1 .Advanced Centre for Energetic Materials (ACEM)-Nasik-High Energy Materials

2 .Centre for Advanced Systems (CAS)-Hyderabad-Advanced Systems

3 . Centre for Military Air-worthiness & Certification (CEMILAC)- Bengaluru - Airworthiness & Certification

4 .Defence Scientific Information & Documentation Centre (DESIDOC)-Delhi -Information System and Documentation

5 . DRDO Integration Centre (DIC) - Panagarh - Systems Integration

6 . Institute for Systems Studies & Analyses (ISSA)-Delhi - Systems Analysis

7 . Mobile Systems Complex (MSC)-Pune-Missile Systems

8 . SF Complex (SFC) - Jagdalpur - Propellant



Centres of Excellence


1 . DRDO Bhartihar University (DRDO-BU), Centre of Excellence-Coimbatore-Life Sciences

2 . Advanced Centre for Research in High Energy Materials (ACRHEM)- Hyderabad - High Energy Materials

3 . Centre of Excellence in Cryptology - Kolkata - Cryptology

4 . Centre of Millimeter Wave Semiconductor Devices and Systems - Kolkata- Millimeter Wave and Semiconductor

5 .Advanced Centre for Excellence on Composite Materials (ACECM)-Bengaluru-Composite Materials

6 . Research and Innovation Centre (RIC)-Chennai-Sensors & MEMS

7 . Centre of Propulsion Technology (CoPT) - Mumbai - Propulsion Technology

8 . Jagdish Chandra Bose Centre for Advanced Technology (JCBCAT)-Jadavpur-Strategic Systems

9 . Joint Advanced Technology Centre (JATC)-Delhi - Photonic Technologies, Plasmonics and Quantum Photonics



A list of products developed by DRDO during last two years (2014, 2015) and the current year (2016) for defence and civilian use is given below:

Products developed by DRDO for defence and civilian use during last two years and current year:

Ø 120 mm FSAPDS Mk-II Ammunition for MBT Arjun




Ø 120 mm FSAPDS Practice Ammunition for MBT Arjun

Ø 250 Kg Pre-fragmented Bomb

Ø 46m Inflatable Radome

Ø Abhay Sonar





Ø Air Bursting Grenades for Individual Weapons

Ø Akash Weapon System





Ø Anti Torpedo Decoys

Ø Anti-Torpedo Decoy System (Maareech)

Ø Bar Mine Layer

Ø CBRNe Remotely Operated Platforms

Ø Commander’s Non-Panoramic TI Sight for AFVs (T-90, T-72 & BMP-II)

Ø Computerized Pilot Selection System

Ø Dual Colour Missile Approach Warning System for Fighter Aircraft

Ø Electro-Optical Fire Control System for Naval Ships

Ø Electro-Optical Sensors for Airborne Platforms

Ø Enhanced Range Rocket (Pinaka Mk-II)

Ø EW Suite for Fighter Aircraft

Ø Exotic and Indigenous Varieties of Vegetables under Protected Environment

Ø G-band CC-TWT for Weapon Locating Radar

Ø Heavy Drop System - 16T

Ø High Speed Heavy Weight Ship Launched Torpedo (Varunastra)

Ø Hull Mounted Sonar (HUMSA)

Ø Integrated Automotive Vetronics Systems for AFVs

Ø Ku-Band MPM based Transmitter for Airborne Radar

Ø Laser Target Designator with Thermal Imager for Air Force

Ø Medium Power Radar for IAF

Ø Medium Size Integrated Aerostat Surveillance System

Ø Minefield Marking Equipment Mk-II

Ø Mountain Foot Bridge

Ø Multi Calibre Individual Weapon System

Ø Multi-Influence Ground Mine

Ø NBC Technologies

Ø Penetration-cum-Blast

Ø Sub-Munition Warheads for Pinaka

Ø Synthetic Aperture Radar for UAV

Ø Terrain Assessment System for Trans-border Deserts in Western Sector

Ø Thermo-Baric Ammunition for 120 mm Arjun Tank

Ø Upgraded Troposcatter Communication System for IAF

Ø Vehicle Mounted High Power Laser Directed Energy System Against RPVs/UAVs/DRONES

Ø Water Mist System Validation for Fire Protection in Naval Ships


(DRDO) has developed various nutritious and protein-rich foods to cater the requirements of Service personnel deployed at high altitude and snow bound areas. The major protein food products developed by DRDO are: Protein-rich bars; Energy-rich bars; Protein-rich instant Halwa-mix, Upma-mix; and Protein-rich Chapattis.


Details of funds allocated to the Department of Defence Research & Development during the last three years are given below:-


Year-Allocation of funds-(Rs. in crore)

2014-15-13716.14
2015-16-13540.11
2016-17-13593.78

(Budget Estimates)

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Raghav Lakhanpal in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Excalibur MK1A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Akash missile launcher, which is being built and mounted on a vehicle at the Tata SED factory in Bangalore.






A Tata SED lab in Bangalore which is providing high-end night vision devices and infra-red based weapons sights for AK-47s and Indian Insas rifles.






The Tata Advanced Systems factory in Hyderabad, where the tail assembly of Lockheed Martin’s C-130J Super Hercules tactical transporter aircraft is being built*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2016 15:30 IST
INSAS Rifles 

5.56 mm INSAS rifle was inducted into service in 1994. As its replacement, Request for Proposal (RFP) for procurement of New Generation Assault Rifle was issued on multi-vendor basis, in November 2011, after obtaining Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) from Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) for procuring rifle under ‘Buy and Make with Transfer of Technology’. However, the trials did not result in a clear compliant model in General Staff (GS) Evaluation. Therefore, Request for Proposal (RFP) was retracted in June 2015.

Indian Army, after detailed deliberations, has revised the caliber for new Assault Rifle to 7.62 x 51 mm to meet the desired operational parameters. Accordingly, Request for Information (RFI) for new Assault Rifle (7.62 x 51 mm) was uploaded on Ministry of Defence Website in September 2016.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Baijayant Jay Panda in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## bloo

*T-Rex*
Long Range Reconnaissance and Observation System
from TONBO IMAGING.

T-Rex is an advanced long range reconnaissance and observation system. It includes a very long range day optical imager and a cooled area scan thermal imager integrated with a 20km eye safe laser range finder, GPS and magnetic compass all in one compact and modular system

It is also equipped with advanced algorithms to perform intrusion detection and can also act as a long range passive IR search and track system.

T-Rex images simultaneously in the visible and mid wave IR spectrum providing fused imagery that gives greater situational awareness and panoramic views can be generated from IR, Visible or FUSED imagery.

The system can detect threats in day, night, obscurant conditions, range to the target at an eyesafe wavelength, and calculate grid coordinates with its own GPS, Elevation, Azimuth capability.
_
P.S. doesn't the pic look like its from the LOC? _







Also from Tonbo:









*DuVi-B*
Digitally Fused Night Vision Goggles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

bloo said:


> *T-Rex*
> Long Range Reconnaissance and Observation System
> from TONBO IMAGING.
> 
> T-Rex is an advanced long range reconnaissance and observation system. It includes a very long range day optical imager and a cooled area scan thermal imager integrated with a 20km eye safe laser range finder, GPS and magnetic compass all in one compact and modular system
> 
> It is also equipped with advanced algorithms to perform intrusion detection and can also act as a long range passive IR search and track system.
> 
> T-Rex images simultaneously in the visible and mid wave IR spectrum providing fused imagery that gives greater situational awareness and panoramic views can be generated from IR, Visible or FUSED imagery.
> 
> The system can detect threats in day, night, obscurant conditions, range to the target at an eyesafe wavelength, and calculate grid coordinates with its own GPS, Elevation, Azimuth capability.
> _
> P.S. doesn't the pic look like its from the LOC? _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Tonbo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DuVi-B*
> Digitally Fused Night Vision Goggles



Looks great stuff any plans to induct them and issue them to each soldier ?


----------



## bloo

Zarvan said:


> Looks great stuff any plans to induct them and issue them to each soldier ?



Very little is known about what products Tonbo sold to the army.
Recon and surveillance systems are the only ones I'm sure were sold, as for the tactical body worn and weapon sights, they are either not used by IA or are used in very small numbers maybe by the Spec Op units of the army. As for plans, maybe Tonbo products are a part of the F-INSAS program, who knows!
I'm guessing Tonbo are far ahead of any other Indian defence company in the field of imaging & optics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Private Indian company made Survelliance cameras.


DarVi DCST-30




DarVi DCST-310




DarVi DCST-320





DarVi DCST-330





DarVi DCST-340




DarVi DCST-350

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bloo said:


> Very little is known about what products Tonbo sold to the army.
> Recon and surveillance systems are the only ones I'm sure were sold, as for the tactical body worn and weapon sights, they are either not used by IA or are used in very small numbers maybe by the Spec Op units of the army. As for plans, maybe Tonbo products are a part of the F-INSAS program, who knows!
> I'm guessing Tonbo are far ahead of any other Indian defence company in the field of imaging & optics.





Zarvan said:


> Looks great stuff any plans to induct them and issue them to each soldier ?




You're going to see more of their products in the users hands(individual soldiers), Indian systems(DRDO, etc. developed), even outside systems being used by India.

They're going for big contracts, FICV, INSAS replacement etc, etc. They just won a contract for the Peruvian rifle tender. In a partnership with USA's UWS. Rifle by UWS, sights by Tonbo. They're going to pitch the same for the INSAS replacement.


http://thetechportal.com/2016/10/12/defence-startup-tonbo-imaging-100million-contract/















You can see their stabilized sights on Arjun's RCWS.


Right now they get more money from outside contracts, I think that will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bloo

Water Car Engineer said:


> You're going to see more of their products in the users hands(individual soldiers), Indian systems(DRDO, etc. developed), even outside systems being used by India.
> 
> They're going for big contracts, FICV, INSAS replacement etc, etc. They just won a contract for the Peruvian rifle tender. In a partnership with USA's UWS. Rifle by UWS, sights by Tonbo. They're going to pitch the same for the INSAS replacement.
> 
> 
> http://thetechportal.com/2016/10/12/defence-startup-tonbo-imaging-100million-contract/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see their stabilized sights on Arjun's RCWS.
> 
> 
> Right now they get more money from outside contracts, I think that will change.



I completely forgot Arjun was using ELPEOS as its EOFCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

Given the chance Indian private companies can deliever the quality products ...but alas for Indian political leader ship the arms procurement is the best way to fill their coffers with money .

I am sure if given change , punj lyod , Bharat forge and Tatas can maker great small arms and ammunition , atleast for paramilitary and police we can use in house weapons


Water Car Engineer said:


> You're going to see more of their products in the users hands(individual soldiers), Indian systems(DRDO, etc. developed), even outside systems being used by India.
> 
> They're going for big contracts, FICV, INSAS replacement etc, etc. They just won a contract for the Peruvian rifle tender. In a partnership with USA's UWS. Rifle by UWS, sights by Tonbo. They're going to pitch the same for the INSAS replacement.
> 
> 
> http://thetechportal.com/2016/10/12/defence-startup-tonbo-imaging-100million-contract/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see their stabilized sights on Arjun's RCWS.
> 
> 
> Right now they get more money from outside contracts, I think that will change.


----------



## niaz

Abingdonboy said:


> Excalibur MK1A




I admit I am not keeping up to date on the Indian military equipment; entirely my fault as I spend too much time on reading history books.

There was a talk about 6 months back that INAS Ex Calibre rifle is going to be replaced by a new 7.62 x 51 rifle and India was in a process of issuing a tender to purchase about 185,000 new assault rifles from the international market in the first phase.

Can anyone enlighten this ignorant man (me) a little more on this subject?


----------



## Abingdonboy

niaz said:


> I admit I am not keeping up to date on the Indian military equipment; entirely my fault as I spend too much time on reading history books.
> 
> There was a talk about 6 months back that INAS Ex Calibre rifle is going to be replaced by a new 7.62 x 51 rifle and India was in a process of issuing a tender to purchase about 185,000 new assault rifles from the international market in the first phase.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten this ignorant man (me) a little more on this subject?


The 7.62mm rifle competition is to replace the Indian Army's Counter Terror/Insurgency rifle (the AK series), their standard issue "battle rifle" will remain the INSAS/Excalibre for now with the 5.56mm round, to be replaced by the MCIWS starting. 2019/20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 15:02 IST
*Modern Arms and Equipment *

Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various domestic as well as foreign vendors, based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. 

During the last two financial years, 73 contracts involving a value of Rs. 72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors and 35 contracts involving a value of Rs. 40,433.47 crore were signed with foreign vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment. 

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is primarily involved in design and development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of armaments, missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensor etc for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements.  DRDO also interacts with public and private companies in technology development projects. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ravneet Singh in Lok Sabha today.

******

Ministry of Defence
*16-December, 2016 14:41 IST 

Projects of DRDO *

The following five projects that have been short closed/abandoned by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) during the last three years and the current year. The project-wise details are given below:


*Project-1: Missile Mass Properties Measurement System:*


Sanctioned Cost: Rs 10.00 Cr

Expenditure : Rs 5.7779 Cr


Reasons for abandoning/short closure: Monitoring Committee recommended short closure due to uncertainty of importing/realizing a critical component viz. air bearing.


*Project-2: Development of Four Stroke Horizontally Opposed Four Cylinder Engine for UAV:*


Sanctioned Cost: Rs 45.80Cr

Expenditure : Rs 2.7617 Cr


Reasons for abandoning / short closure: Change in User requirements.


*Project-3: Fabrication of Fifty Five Numbers of Sudershan Mark-I Kits for Evaluation Trials: *


Sanctioned Cost: Rs 85.13Cr

Expenditure : Rs 11.34 Cr


Reasons for abandoning/short closure: Change in User requirements.


*Project-4: Multi Mission Radar:*


Sanctioned Cost: Rs 193.44Cr

Expenditure : Rs 6.6033 Cr


(Outstanding commitments of Rs.3.9773 Cr transferred to Project ‘QRSAM’).

Reasons for abandoning/short closure: Activities subsumed to Project QR-SAM.


*Project-5: Semantic Service Oriented Architecture: *


Sanctioned Cost: Rs 4.90Cr

Expenditure: Rs 0.1856 Cr


Reasons for abandoning/short closure: Project reformulated with a revised scope and comprehensive definition. A new project Multi-Agent Robotics System (MARS) taken thereafter.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajendra Agrawal in Lok Sabha today.

*************
Ministry of Defence
16-December, 2016 14:55 IST
*Make in India in Defence Sector *

The Government has not conducted any study to find out the areas of opportunities and challenges in the defence sector in achieving the objectives of the scheme. However, the Government had set up a ‘Committee of Experts in May 2015 for amendments to Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) - 2013 including formulation of Policy Framework to facilitate ‘Make in India’. Based on recommendations of the Committee, the new Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) - 2016 has been promulgated for capital procurements and has come into effect from 1st April 2016. DPP-2016 has a focus on achieving the “Make in India” vision by according topmost priority to ‘Buy Indian – IDDM (Indian Designed, Developed and Manufactured) and ‘Buy (Indian)’ categories. It also focuses on enhancement and rationalization of indigenous content. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for funding of 90% of development cost by the Government to Indian industry and reserving projects not exceeding development cost of Rs. 10 crores (Government funded) and Rs.3 crores (Industry funded) for MSMEs. 

In addition to above, the Government has taken several policy initiatives in pursuance to ‘Make in India’ initiative, such as liberalization of FDI policy & Industrial Licensing policy, simplification of export procedures, streamlining of defence offset guidelines, creating level playing field for Indian private and public sector companies, thereby giving priority to indigenous weapons/equipment. 

The Army Institute of Management Technology which imparts education only to wards of all ranks of Army towards award of Masters in Business Administration(MBA), conducted a Seminar on “Make in India’ in May 2015 as part of teaching curriculum. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ramsinh Rathwa in Lok Sabha today. 

DM/NAMPI/RAJ 
(Release ID :155528)


----------



## Water Car Engineer

L&T Facility Producing Pinaka System

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> L&T Facility Producing Pinaka System


Awesome! First time I have seen an actual Pinaka battery with all support vehicles (C2C, loader, aux power, launcher etc etc).

This system is a blueprint for how mil development should go- DRDO conducts R&D and proof of concept and private sector (in this case TATA and L&T) conducts production, delivery and after sales support).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Awesome! First time I have seen an actual Pinaka battery with all support vehicles (C2C, loader, aux power, launcher etc etc).
> 
> This system is a blueprint for how mil development should go- DRDO conducts R&D and proof of concept and private sector (in this case TATA and L&T) conducts production, delivery and after sales support).




Yup, here's going to be another great example!!


















*DRDO ATAGS 155mm, 52 cal*

Bharat Forge and TATAs are going to pump these bad boys out!!

We'll see tanks, ifvs, jets, helis, etc. programs go the same way. Let's have a evil laugh, Abingdonboy.













However, I dont think the private sector should just be the production agency. Eventually, they will do the R&D as well as the production. DRDO can handle more strategic systems, advanced materials, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre visiting the DRDO laboratories in the company of top Scientists and Officers of DRDO, in Bengaluru on December 19, 2016.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre visiting the DRDO laboratories in the company of top Scientists and Officers of DRDO, in Bengaluru on December 19, 2016.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre visiting the DRDO laboratories in the company of top Scientists and Officers of DRDO, in Bengaluru on December 19, 2016.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering, during his visit to DRDO laboratories, in Bengaluru on December 19, 2016.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> You're going to see more of their products in the users hands(individual soldiers), Indian systems(DRDO, etc. developed), even outside systems being used by India.
> 
> They're going for big contracts, FICV, INSAS replacement etc, etc. They just won a contract for the Peruvian rifle tender. In a partnership with USA's UWS. Rifle by UWS, sights by Tonbo. They're going to pitch the same for the INSAS replacement.
> 
> 
> http://thetechportal.com/2016/10/12/defence-startup-tonbo-imaging-100million-contract/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see their stabilized sights on Arjun's RCWS.
> 
> 
> Right now they get more money from outside contracts, I think that will change.




Naval variant - ELPEOS-N

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Crixus

is this system completely Indian ?


Water Car Engineer said:


> Naval variant - ELPEOS-N


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

acetophenol said:


> 25.CRN 91 NAVAL GUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26.AK 630 Gun



How does this naval gun functions ?



Water Car Engineer said:


> Naval variant - ELPEOS-N


wawooo such huge weapon enormous size !


----------



## Indx-techs

Fron *Alpha Design Technologies* by *Ehsani Mathur*


----------



## bloo

Water Car Engineer said:


> Naval variant - ELPEOS-N




Man am I glad to see Tonbo doing well.

I just wish there to be a gatling style rotary cannon under a similar rig from India at some point as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Gyes, i don,t know which threads is best for asking about midical treatement informatin in india? i have so many question in my mind. my sister is having kidny problem. so i decided to go india for treatement.
i want to know that which hospital is best for KIDNY treatement in india, if any one know plz inform me. and plz advice me ...............


----------



## Indx-techs

masud said:


> Gyes, i don,t know which threads is best for asking about midical treatement informatin in india? i have so many question in my mind. my sister is having kidny problem. so i decided to go india for treatement.
> i want to know that which hospital is best for KIDNY treatement in india, if any one know plz inform me. and plz advice me ...............


Depends on your pocket.
If you still want the best, Fortis is the overlord here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian_gorkha

masud said:


> Gyes, i don,t know which threads is best for asking about midical treatement informatin in india? i have so many question in my mind. my sister is having kidny problem. so i decided to go india for treatement.
> i want to know that which hospital is best for KIDNY treatement in india, if any one know plz inform me. and plz advice me ...............


Apollo chain of hospitals or Care hospital. They can cater to middle class too if your budget is low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Indx-techs said:


> Depends on your pocket.
> If you still want the best, Fortis is the overlord here.


i belongs to middle class, i want low cost best treatement..........? any place in india, as like chennai, bangalore etc etc.



Indian_gorkha said:


> Apollo chain of hospitals or Care hospital. They can cater to middle class too if your budget is low.


i heard a lot about cmc vellore, and narayana hospital, is this hospital is good?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

bloo said:


> Man am I glad to see Tonbo doing well.
> 
> I just wish there to be a gatling style rotary cannon under a similar rig from India at some point as well.




It lost to Elbits.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/16...aval_Contract_With_Elbit_Systems#.WGMBIVMrLIX


----------



## Indx-techs

masud said:


> i belongs to middle class, i want low cost best treatement..........? any place in india, as like chennai, bangalore etc etc.


PGI Rohtak, PGI Chandigarh or many in New Delhi, Chennai will be out of pocket.


masud said:


> i heard a lot about cmc vellore, and narayana hospital, is this hospital is good?


Yup off course, India ranks poorly in health indicators because it's people can't afford expensive treatments. But that doesn't mean technological way.
India is possibly largest hub medical tech in developing countries.


----------



## Asia.jindabad

Akash missile system is unique and ready for export . Army has made two regiment of akash missile system. It can detect 60 target and hit 5 target at a time.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ion-in-2016/story-GolAhHjbEzpGmbIv4VPfzK.html
The defence ministry approved the production of 114 dhanush (bow) howitzers in June 2016, the first artillery system purchased by India since the Swedish Bofors gun in the 1980s. India also signed a deal to purchase 145 ultra-light M777 howitzers from the US for $737 million (Rs 5,000 crore).

The Indian Army requires 3,000-3,200 howitzers of various calibres, as envisaged first under a 17-year-old plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asia.jindabad

masud said:


> Gyes, i don,t know which threads is best for asking about midical treatement informatin in india? i have so many question in my mind. my sister is having kidny problem. so i decided to go india for treatement.
> i want to know that which hospital is best for KIDNY treatement in india, if any one know plz inform me. and plz advice me ...............


There are excellent government as well as pvt hospitals in india. For gov you can go to AIIMS, PGI rohtak, chandigarh, safderganz , almost in every state there 2-3gov medical college which are super specialized and hospitals. For pvt Apollo, max, medanta , mool chand etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian_gorkha

masud said:


> i belongs to middle class, i want low cost best treatement..........? any place in india, as like chennai, bangalore etc etc.
> 
> 
> i heard a lot about cmc vellore, and narayana hospital, is this hospital is good?


CMC is indeed a reputed hospital. As well as look at Coimbatore kidney hospital. 

Fortis and manipal hospital in Banglore are ranked amongst too hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Indian_gorkha said:


> CMC is indeed a reputed hospital. As well as look at Coimbatore kidney hospital.
> 
> Fortis and manipal hospital in Banglore are ranked amongst too hospitals.


if i want to go manipal hospital then how much money i should need to take, can you gave me an idea. thanks for your advice.


----------



## Indian_gorkha

masud said:


> if i want to go manipal hospital then how much money i should need to take, can you gave me an idea. thanks for your advice.


Is it a kidney transplant? Can you be specific about the requirement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asia.jindabad

masud said:


> if i want to go manipal hospital then how much money i should need to take, can you gave me an idea. thanks for your advice.


Manipal is costly but cmc is charitable. Narayana is also charitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Indian_gorkha said:


> Is it a kidney transplant? Can you be specific about the requirement?


not kidny transplat. only for first time checkup cost + primary treatment + doctor fee+ hotel living cost. how many day,s i need to stay in bangalore. train travel cost from kolkata to bangalor.


----------



## Indian_gorkha

masud said:


> not kidny transplat. only for first time checkup cost + primary treatment + doctor fee+ hotel living cost. how many day,s i need to stay in bangalore. train travel cost from kolkata to bangalor.


Man, train from Kolkata to bengaluru will be exhausting. Try to book a ticket in 3AC at least. 

If it is a primary checkup + medication + consultation fee + hotel stay I guess 1 lakh INR to 1.5 will be surplus.

Look in OyoRooms to get a decent hotel in good price. 

@Indx-techs what do you say? 

@masud you should call a couple of the above mentioned hospitals before hand to get a good picture about the process. Be prepared and you will be saved from some unnecessary hassles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Asia.jindabad said:


> Manipal is costly but cmc is charitable. Narayana is also charitable.


i heard that if i want to go cmc then i should stay at least 1 month there because it is very difficult to get an appoinment.......is it true?


----------



## Asia.jindabad

masud said:


> i heard that if i want to go cmc then i should stay at least 1 month there because it is very difficult to get an appoinment.......is it true?


Yes it is true.. you have to come with 2-3 month time. I would recommend you to check other medical college also. Look for medical college not hospital. In every state 2-3 medical college are superb.like in U.P KGMC and PGI . In delhi AIIMS and safderganz . In karnataka banglore medical college, etc . All are equally good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Asia.jindabad said:


> Yes it is true.. you have to come with 2-3 month time. I would recommend you to check other medical college also. Look for medical college not hospital. In every state 2-3 medical college are superb.like in U.P KGMC and PGI . In delhi AIIMS and safderganz . In karnataka banglore medical college, etc . All are equally good.


thank,s mate.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IRDE/DRDO Night Vision Sights for T-Series, etc.






IRDE/DRDO Night Vision Sights for T-Series, etc.








*

*IRDE/DRDO Commanders Thermal Sights for T-Series, etc.














IRDE/DRDO Pod for NAG launcher, QR-SAM, etc.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*IRDE/DRDO Parandomic Sights for Arjun Mark 2










Tonbo Imagings, Rodimus, multi axis FOG stabilized panoramic electro-optical sight designed for armoured vehicles*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Some of Tonbo Imaging Sights *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> Yup, here's going to be another great example!!









*ATAGS 52 Prototype*






*Dhanush 52 Prototype*










*Bharat 52 w/ autoloader*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Is this image available without the ridiculous text?


----------



## Indx-techs

Source :http://pib.nic.in/newsite/PrintRelease.aspx?relid=119834


====================











Fitted on Myanmar Navy’s Aung Zeya-class guided-missile frigates

Thanks Kunal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asia.jindabad

masud said:


> if i want to go manipal hospital then how much money i should need to take, can you gave me an idea. thanks for your advice.





Water Car Engineer said:


> *ATAGS 52 Prototype*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dhanush 52 Prototype*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bharat 52 w/ autoloader*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## debspark90

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Some of Tonbo Imaging Sights *



But where is this being tested and which unit ?


----------



## Gessler

debspark90 said:


> But where is this being tested and which unit ?



I don't think the pics are from India. Prolly in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debspark90

Gessler said:


> Is this image available without the ridiculous text?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Republic of India
31-December, 2016 14:35 IST
Cabinet Decisions: Since 06.01.2016

*27.07.2016

Cabinet approves abolition of Separate Guidelines for establishing Joint Venture Companies by Defence PSUs*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*JCBL Armouring Solutions - Uparmored Ashok Leyland *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-January, 2017 19:24 IST

*DRDO at 104th Indian Science Congress-2017 in Tirupati*


The Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) is participating in “Pride of India-Science Expo-2017” being held from 3-7 January at the Sri Venkateswara University Campus, Tirupati. The five-day event has been organized as part of 104th Indian Science Congress (ISC-2017) inaugurated by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi.

The DRDO Pavillion at the mega science expo was inaugurated by the Chief Minister of Andhra Pradesh, Shri N. Chandrababu Naidu on 3 January 2017. He also visited various DRDO stalls and took keen interest in the DRDO products and technologies displayed there.

A special plenary session titled “Frontiers of Defense Research” was organized on 04 January 2017 at the venue. Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri and Director General (MSS) at DRDO Dr G. Satheesh Reddy was the Convener of the session, in which eminent scientists from DRDO delivered their lectures. This included the Chief Controller R&D (Human Resources & Technology Management) Shri M.D. Hafizur Rahaman, Director General (Micro Electronic Devices & Computational Systems) Dr. G. Athithan, Director General - Life Sciences Dr. Shashi Bala Singh and Dr. B.S. Subhash Chandran of DRDL, Hyderabad. 

40 DRDO laboratories are participating at the expo to showcase state-of-the-art military systems and technologies at the DRDO Pavilion which narrate the saga of Self-reliance & National Pride with the “Make in India” spirit. Star attractions of the outdoor exhibits include the Long Range Surface-to-Surface Ballistic Missile Agni-5, Akash Weapon System, Shaurya Missile, the model of the Brahmos missile, Remotely Operated Vehicle Daksh Robot etc. Indoor exhibits include models of AEW&C, LCA Tejas, Rustom UAV, the Advanced light-weight Torpedo (TAL), Multi-mode Hand Grenade, NBC Suit, Anti-mine Boots, Micro Wave Power Module, S-Band MSS Terminal, Integrated Multi Function Sight (IMFS), Preemptor System, various Life Sciences Products including Bukhari-the heating system, Alocal Cream, Ready-to-Eat Packaged Foods, Juices etc. DRDO pavilion has been a major attraction at the Pride of India Expo amongst visitors & students.

*NW/RAJ*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Students make a beeline to the stalls at the Pride of India exhibition organised as part of the 104th Indian Science Congress in Tirupati on Thursday. — | Photo Credit: K_V_POORNACHANDRA_KUMAR





Governor of Maharashtra and Tamil Nadu Ch. Vidyasagar Rao is all ears as HRD Minister Ganta Srinivasa Rao makes a point at the valedictory of the 104 th Indian Science Congress in Tirupati on Saturday. Union Minister of State for Science and Technology Y.S. Chowdary, and State Science and Technology Minister B. Gopalakrishna Reddy are seen. | Photo Credit:  ; - K_V_POORNACHANDRA_KUMAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

IRDE/DRDO Holo-Sights

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Motors's Light Support Vehicle (LSuV)










TATA Motors Kestrel 





*
*TATA Motors FICV*

*



*
*



*

*TATA Motors LAMV*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Water Car Engineer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TATA Motors Kestrel*



The more I look at it, the more mediocre the Kestrel looks.

I hope this model is for the chassis/mobility trails. The armor & protection needs to be vastly improved. The turret is obviously a place-holder but the sooner a new turret (probably from Kongsberg) is installed, the better.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Gessler said:


> The more I look at it, the more mediocre the Kestrel looks.
> 
> I look this model for the chassis/mobility trails. The armor & protection needs to be vastly improved. The turret is obviously a place-holder but the sooner a new turret (probably from Kongsberg) is installed, the better.




I wouldnt call it mediocre, but some places look crude too me as well. But I think it has it's place in the IA for sure.


----------



## Hindustani78

“India after more than 30 years, has successfully developed its own artillery gun… Field trail has been completed for Dhanush,” he said while talking about the 155m artillery gun which is largely based on the Bofors gun, but has a longer range of about 10 kilometers. This gun will be part of the Republic Day parade on January 26, officials said.

“Another self-propelled gun — 155mm — is in the final stage of being ordered. This is a joint venture between Larsen & Tuboro and South Korea’s Samsung. It has more than 50 per cent of the components which are Made in India. The first slot, probably, will be ordered during the current financial year. This is one of the Make in India project,” Parrikar said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...at-Vibrant-Gujarat-Summit/article17030400.ece

One of the major agreements was with French aircraft maker Airbus, who intends to set up a manufacturing facility in the State. However, according to State government sources, the MoU with Airbus will be implemented only if the company gets a contract with the Defence Ministry for supply of military aircraft and choppers.

Gujarat Chief Secretary Dr. J.N. Singh said the Airbus officials visited the proposed site in Dholera SIR and discussed the project details with Chief Minister Vijay Rupani.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-January, 2017 18:21 IST
*India Evolving as a Global Hub in Defence Manufacturing *



Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar visited DRDO’s Dr APJ Abdul Kalam Missile Complex during his visit to Hyderabad today. He visited the integration centre at Research Centre Imarat (RCI) and reviewed ongoing missile technologies and related Programmes. Dr S. Christopher, Secretary, DD&D and Chairman DRDO alongwith Dr G. Satheesh Reddy, SA to RM and Director General, Missiles and Strategic Systems briefed the Defence Minister on various technological developments. 

Shri Parrikar congratulated all DRDO scientists for the recent successful missions including Smart Anti Airfield Weapon, Long Range Ballistic Missiles Agni V& Agni IV, Guided Pinaka and Astra. He complimented the Missile Complex for indigenizing various technology products and strengthening the defence industrial base in the country. 

The Defence Minister said, “There is lot of knowledge and infrastructure base with the DRDO and the same needs to be tapped by the MSME and private industries, which in turn will lead towards the establishment of a self-reliant defence industrial ecosystem in our country. Today, the industries are significantly contributing in the realization of various defence products with the know-how provided by the DRDO and few of them have even graduated as lead integrators. The partnership between the DRDO and industries is transforming our country into a global defence manufacturing hub. This synergy has provided the much needed thrust for exporting our defence products globally. We are taking necessary initiatives in this direction and I am sure that our state-of-the-art Missiles and Weapon systems will garner the much needed interest in the global markets and generate foreign exchange.” 

Shri Parrikar added, “I admire the initiatives taken by the DRDO in signing MoUs with various Universities in diversified research areas and these initiatives need to be further strengthened by frequent interactions for realization of futuristic technological products.”

The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar visiting the Integration Centre at Research Centre IMARAT (RCI), in Hyderabad on January 16, 2017. The Secretary, R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher is also seen.






The Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar visiting the Integration Centre at Research Centre IMARAT (RCI), in Hyderabad on January 16, 2017. The Secretary, R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S. Christopher is also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/army...d-bullets-fired-from-short-range_1968273.html





According to NDTV, the Army has awarded a massive contract to the Kanpur-based MKU Industries for manufacturing 1.58 lakh helmets in a deal worth Rs. 170-180 crore.

As per the report, the production of the new helmets has begun and the same will be delivered within three years time.

This is possibly the first large scale order of helmets by the Army in more than two decades.

The MKU Industries is a world leader in the manufacture of body armour (bulletproof jackets and helmets) which it exports to armed forces around the world.

*These new helmets are designed to bear the impact of 9 mm ammunition fired from a short range.*

The new helmet - an essential piece of a soldier's kit - meets the global standard for protection among leading armed forces. 

They are also designed to be comfortable and many of them can be integrated with communications devices. 

Over a decade ago, the Indian Army's elite para special forces were equipped with an Israeli OR-201 helmet made of Glass Reinforced Plastic. However, regular soldiers in infantry formations had to wear heavy domestically-made helmets which were not comfortable to wear during combat situations. 

In March last year, the government signed an 'emergency contract' to purchase 50,000 new bulletproof jackets from Tata Advanced Materials Limited after a delay of more than 10 years. 

This is a stand-in acquisition - the Army is in the process of evaluating far more advanced jackets which can provide soldiers a greater degree of protection from enemy bullets or shrapnel in the battlefield, the report said.


First Published: Wednesday, January 18, 2017 - 14:16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Rehearsal for RD parade*
A girl tries her hands on a sophisticated weapon during a Know Your Force mela at Morhabadi ground in Ranchi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ed-urgently/story-DwF3QJ4cEBBYSiAW50qIqN.html
The Indian Army is acquiring ballistic helmets for its soldiers. The army will get around 1.5 lakh of these bulletproof helmets that have been the force’s requirement for years now.

The Indian Army needs to move quickly to fill some vital gaps to enhance the fighting capability of its soldiers and protect them on the battlefield.

The world’s second largest army is still struggling to equip its soldiers with basic gear that can spell the difference between life and death during operations.




*1) Night vision gear:* The existing night vision devices are based on second generation technology and not very effective. The ability to operate optimally at night can determine the outcome of a battle. The army hopes to acquire new systems in three years.


*2)* *Assault rifles:* The INSAS (Indian small arms systems) rifle needs to be replaced with a new and more powerful weapon. Little progress has been made in the last 10 years and the army is still hunting for a replacement.

*3)* *Bulletproof jackets:* These are heavy and offer limited protection. The jackets leave soldiers vulnerable on the sides and the neck. Also, the jackets are uncomfortable and fall short of international standards. Steps are being taken to equip all soldiers with world- class jackets by 2020.




*4)* *Winter clothing:* Soldiers have to buy winter clothes from the market for their survival. The gear issued by the army is bulky, prone to wear and tear and restricts freedom of movement. The army has set a one-year deadline to overcome this problem.





*5) Location awareness system:* Commanders are sometimes unaware of the exact location of troops conducting operations as the army doesn’t have location awareness systems. The army plans to acquire such systems by the end of next year for better planning and execution of operations.


----------



## Gessler

Hindustani78 said:


> *Rehearsal for RD parade*
> A girl tries her hands on a sophisticated weapon during a Know Your Force mela at Morhabadi ground in Ranchi.



Brügger & Thomet MP-9.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Hindustani78 said:


> *Rehearsal for RD parade*
> A girl tries her hands on a sophisticated weapon during a Know Your Force mela at Morhabadi ground in Ranchi.




This isnt made in India.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hindustani78 said:


> *Rehearsal for RD parade*
> A girl tries her hands on a sophisticated weapon during a Know Your Force mela at Morhabadi ground in Ranchi.


MP-9 belonging to an infantry Ghatak platoon.


----------



## Hindustani78

Water Car Engineer said:


> This isnt made in India.



 http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/misfiring-quest-for-a-reliable-rifle-for-soldiers/article8011141.ece
NEW DELHI: December 20, 2015 23:06 IST
Updated: December 20, 2015 23:06 IST

“A small batch of MP-9 SMGs [sub-machine gun] has been inducted into our Ghatak platoons after trials and evaluations,” a senior Army officer told _The Hindu_.

1,568 sub-machine guns for the “Ghatak” platoons

The guns use the standard 9mm bullets and since the ammunition is expensive, an initial lot was procured from Switzerland and the plan was to use the locally built ammunition.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/desi...showcased-in-republic-day-parade_1969519.html

Bhopal: India's first indigenous, long-range artillery gun 'Dhanush', aka 'Desi Bofors', will be showcased for the first time at the Republic Day parade in New Delhi.

Manufactured by Jabalpur-based Gun Carriage Factory (GCF), the 155-mm gun cost about Rs 14.50 crore a piece.

"'Dhanush' will be displayed to showcase defence power at the Republic Day function in New Delhi," GCF's Joint General Manager and PRO Sanjay Shrivastava told PTI.

'Dhanush' is comparable to the latest weapon systems used by different countries, another official said.

Besides features like electronic gun-laying and sighting systems, the indigenous gun has a strike range of 38 km, which is 11 km more than the imported Bofors guns.

"The 'Dhanush' project has received support and active cooperation from other ordinance factories and PSUs such as SAIL, BEL, and many private sector companies. Their support has made the project a huge success," the official said.

The gun, a towed howitzer, has been developed by Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), Kolkata, after going through the design and documents running into over 12,000 pages which were given to India under the first phase of 'Transfer of Technology' (ToT) as part of the Bofors gun deal in the late 1980s.

The Swedish Bofors company (now owned by Britain's BAE System) could not complete the ToT for the 155-mm howitzer with 39 calibre to India as the deal got embroiled in a major political row over alleged kickbacks.

Subsequently, OFB struggled for long to produce the howitzer indigenously despite the fact that it has manufactured and supplied several components or spare parts to keep the Bofors howitzers operational in India, especially during the Kargil War.

The army had been desperately looking for 155-mm howitzers for more than a decade now. It had roped in an Israeli company, Soltam, to upgrade the imported, Russian-made 130-mm gun to 155-mm at GCF. But the project, after the upgraded gun's trial, ran into hot water, the official claimed.

Five years ago, the Defence Acquisition Council had decided to look for artillery guns within the country and asked OFB to start manufacturing howitzers.

Towards that end, former Defence Minister A K Antony flagged off a 155-mm gun manufacturing facility at GCF on September 22, 2012.

The over a century-old GCF has already delivered six 'Dhanush' guns to the Army which has been extensively trying these in snowy, desert and hostile areas in the country, he said.

The army had been looking for a total of 114 'Dhanush' guns from GCF to augment its firepower.

According to the official, the army needs a huge number of howitzers of different types, and Indian firms, some with the help of foreign manufacturers, are in the race to fulfill the demand with the gun's variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

Two Made-in-India howitzers on display this #*RDay2017*: DRDO's Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) & the OFB Dhanush.












Troop Level Radar (TLR) passes through the Rajpath during the full dress rehearsal for the #*RDay2017*, in New Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

indopak said:


> Two Made-in-India howitzers on display this #*RDay2017*: DRDO's Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS) & the OFB Dhanush.


Also first time seeing new Ashok Leyland Super Stallions in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Hawk i: *In the Hawk upgradation programme, imported Mission Computer and Data Transfer Units have been substituted with HAL designed and developed systems. This indigenous Mission Computer in the dual redundant configuration has additional capabilities such as Digital Map Generation (DMG) which provides improved situational awareness. The Embedded Virtual Training System (EVTS) offers improved training capability over the existing system. The HAWK-i also provides secured voice communication and data link capability by integration of Softnet Radio and pilots can configure and select cockpit Human Machine Interface (HMI) for different aircraft platforms.

*Also: *2 HAL Sitaras in the background


















*Arudhra Medium Power Radar: *4D Medium Power Radar (MPR) as a sophisticated multi function sensor using advanced active array technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Visitors clicking selfies on a combat vehicle, in Sangareddy district on Thursday. | Photo Credit: Mohd Arif;Mohd Arif

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-vehicles-on-Republic-Day/article17098432.ece

It’s an iron machine which moves with a loud sound, carrying on regardless of whether bushes, tanks, or canals are in its way. While it can speed up to 65 kilometres per hour on the road, the amphibious vehicle can go up to 10kmph on water. The panel board allows the driver to navigate and move ahead.

The Infantry Combat Vehicle Sarath — known in Russian as _Boyevaya Mashina _ Pekhoty, or BMP — and an ambulance of the same model were exhibited at the Sarath stadium located at the Ordnance Factory Medak (OFMK) on Thursday on the occasion of the 68th Republic Day.

The OFMK exhibits some of its products like war tanks on Republic Day and Independence Day every year. And the tanks are manufactured using steel, a touch of which is enough to know how heavy these vehicles are.

OFMK is one of the 42 such units across the country. It was has expertise in Hull and Turret. It has also developed carrier vehicles for missiles like Akash, Nag, Prithvi, and Trishul.

“These tanks are used as crew carrying vehicles, and each of these can carry 10 persons,” said M. Eswara Vara Prasad, a senior technician at OFMK.

The ambulance, which is designed the same way, can carry eight injured army personnel or four seriously injured personnel on the stretchers arranged at its rear. Two of the stretchers can be folded. Inside, it is equipped with with air-conditioning and the required medicines.

“With the initiative of Bharath Singh, Senior General Manager, OFMK will shortly be getting orders for design and development of Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicles. The process is under way,” Mr. Prasad told _The Hindu_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

By: PTI | Gwalior | Published:January 31, 2017 5:07 pm




The government has already sent the proposal for the diversion of forest land to the Union Environment Ministry for the purpose.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...unit-to-be-set-up-in-morena-district-4500825/


The Defence Ministry would be setting up its unit of national importance in Madhya Pradesh at Morena district’s Kailaras and Sabalgarh tehsil areas, Union Minister for Panchayati Raj and Rural Development, Narendra Singh Tomar said on Tuesday. The Defence Ministry would spend Rs 1500 crore on the proposed unit, the Minister said in a statement here welcoming MP government’s decision to allot land for the same.

“The proposed Defence Ministry Unit would be set up on a 969.735 hectare geographically secured, strategic and technically suited land with an investment of Rs 1500 crore,” he said. Madhya Pradesh Cabinet, chaired by Chief Minister, Shivraj Singh Chouhan has already allotted 334.584 hectare revenue land for the purpose.

The Cabinet has decided to hand over 334.584 hectare free of cost, acquired 34.745 hectare private land and has sent a proposal to give 600.406 hectare forest land in exchange of as much revenue land, to the Defence Ministry for the proposed unit.

The government has already sent the proposal for the diversion of forest land to the Union Environment Ministry for the purpose and the same is in the last phase of approval, Tomar, who is a Lok Sabha member from Gwalior, added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

It seems the INSAS rifle is arming some of the Swaziland army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Tonbo will really show the capabilities of Indian Industry in critical technologies  ... what an Irony Indian army denied the buy their products but shown the interest when saw US soldiers using their products


Water Car Engineer said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:30 IST
*DRDO Projects *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), an R&D Wing of Ministry of Defence, is primarily involved in design and development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of armaments, missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensors, etc for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements.

Details of expenditure made by the Department of Defence Research and Development during the last three years and current year are given below:

Year - Expenditure(Rs. in crore)

2013-14 -10868.88
2014-15 - 13257.98
2015-16 - 13277.27
2016-17 - (BE) 13593.78

Details of major projects (cost more than Rs. 100 Cr. sanctioned since 1st January, 2014 are given below:

S.No - Project - Date of Sanction - Sanctioned Cost

1. National Open Air Range - Aug 2014 - 468.00

2. Quick Reaction Surface To Air Missile (QR-SAM) - Jul 2014-476.43

3. AIP system on P-75 submarines and development of deliverable lox system-Jun 2014-270.00

4. Submarine Periscope -Mar 2014 -163.77

5.Technology Development of Engine Fuel Control System (EFCS)-Oct 2014-177.72

6. Collaborative Development of Low Vulnerable High Performance Propellant with Low Temperature Coefficient and Improved Life of Ammunition-Sep 2014-267.02

7.Project Pralay-Mar 2015-332.88

8.Development of Multi-kilowatt Fibre Laser-May 2015-289.55

9.Lead-in Project for Design of GHATAK and Development of Critical advanced Technologies for GHATAK & AMCA-
May 2106-231.00

10.AKASH-NG – New Generation-Sep 2016-470.00

11.Development of Supersonic Missile Assisted Release of Torpedo SMART-Nov 2016-340.00

12.Rudra M-II-Mar 2016-489.06

13.ANVESHA-May 2016-479.28

************

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:26 IST
*Power Banks for Armed Forces*

All official mobile phones and communications equipment of the Armed Forces operating over difficult terrain come with their integral Power Banks and Generators. No difficulty in their charging has been faced or reported. Even facility of charging personal mobile phones is being provided under unit / sub unit arrangements and no such issue of lack of charging facility has come to light. 

All Power Banks, Batteries, Generator and Charging Sets are suitably ruggedized as per the stipulated Military Standards to ensure their operatability in all weather conditions and rigours of terrain. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Supriya Sule and others in Lok Sabha today. 

***

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:11 IST
*Indigenous Technologies Developed by DRDO *

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has been developing technologies, products and systems that are required for the Armed Forces. After the systems are trial evaluated and accepted by the Users, the technologies are transferred to production agencies for manufacture and supply to Users. Indigenous technologies developed by DRDO are available for transfer to Indian Industry. The process for transfer of indigenous technologies has been promulgated and a document tilted “DRDO Guidelines for Transfer of Technology” has already been issued. 

Based on technologies developed by DRDO, major systems/ products inducted or approved by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) during 2016 for induction into Services are given below: 

• Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas

• Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM) 

• Surface to Surface Missile System

• Electronic Warfare System Shakti

• Hull Mounted Sonar- New Generation

• Varunastra Torpedo

• Commander’s Thermal Imaging Sight for T-90

• NBC Protection System for BMP 2/2K

• Low Level Light Weight Radar Mk-II

• Multi Mission Maritime Aircraft

• Akash Weapon System

• 7 Ton Heavy Drop System 

• Electro-Optical Fire Control System for Naval Ships

• Mareech- Anti Torpedo Decoy System

• Abhay Sonar

• Near Field Acoustic Characterization System (NACS) 

• Advanced Indigenous Distress Sonar System (AIDSS) for Submarines. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Chandra Prakash Joshi in Lok Sabha today. 

***

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:16 IST
*Winter Gear to Soldiers *

The jawans deployed at places such as Siachen Glacier are provided with the best quality winter clothing. This comprises 22 items of clothing in all, including trousers, jackets, gloves and sunglasses. The winter clothing provided to the jawans is designed to withstand extreme temperatures that even go below minus 50 degree Celsius. 

The kits provided are as per laid down specifications and no shortcomings have been reported. Upgradation and provision of improved version of winter clothing is a continuous process for which necessary steps are taken regularly. 

The soldiers deployed at places such as Siachen are being provided pre-fabricated insulated shelters (Fiber Reinforced Plastic) except at certain locations where due to terrain configuration and altitude, it is not possible to construct integrated shelters. The soldiers at such locations are provided with insulated tents to enable them to withstand extreme low temperatures. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri G.M Siddeshwara in Lok Sabha today. 

***

Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:21 IST
*Projects Under Make In India Programme *

Capital acquisition of defence equipment is carried out as per the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP), which stipulates a time schedule for completion of the procurement cycle. However, the time taken to undertake capital procurement of defence equipment depends on the nature and complexity of the equipment being procured. The procurement of defence equipment involves rigorous trials, after which detailed bid evaluations and comprehensive commercial negotiations have to be undertaken. Nonetheless, under the DPP-2016, Government has laid down provisions for ensuring swift decision making and effective implementation of the procurement process. 

Defence Procurement Procedure focuses on achieving the “Make in India” vision by according priority to ‘Buy (Indian – IDDM (Indian Designed, Developed and Manufactured)), ‘Buy (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ categories over Buy (Global) category of capital procurement. During the last two financial years 2014-15 and 2015-16), 73 contracts involving a value of Rs.72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors. During the same period, 85 cases involving Rs.1,60,362 crore have been accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) by Defence Acquisition Council under the ‘Buy (Indian)’ ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories. 

The Dhirendra Singh Committee has recommended a ‘Strategic Partnership Model’ for creating capacity in the private sector on a long-term basis over and above the capacity and infrastructure that exists in Public Sector Units. However, the policy and criteria for selection of Strategic Partners, is to be finalised after wider consultations with all stakeholders. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri P.V. Midhun Reddy in Lok Sabha today. 

***



Hindustani78 said:


> http://zeenews.india.com/india/army...d-bullets-fired-from-short-range_1968273.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to NDTV, the Army has awarded a massive contract to the Kanpur-based MKU Industries for manufacturing 1.58 lakh helmets in a deal worth Rs. 170-180 crore.
> 
> As per the report, the production of the new helmets has begun and the same will be delivered within three years time.
> 
> This is possibly the first large scale order of helmets by the Army in more than two decades.
> 
> The MKU Industries is a world leader in the manufacture of body armour (bulletproof jackets and helmets) which it exports to armed forces around the world.
> 
> *These new helmets are designed to bear the impact of 9 mm ammunition fired from a short range.*
> 
> The new helmet - an essential piece of a soldier's kit - meets the global standard for protection among leading armed forces.
> 
> They are also designed to be comfortable and many of them can be integrated with communications devices.
> 
> Over a decade ago, the Indian Army's elite para special forces were equipped with an Israeli OR-201 helmet made of Glass Reinforced Plastic. However, regular soldiers in infantry formations had to wear heavy domestically-made helmets which were not comfortable to wear during combat situations.
> 
> In March last year, the government signed an 'emergency contract' to purchase 50,000 new bulletproof jackets from Tata Advanced Materials Limited after a delay of more than 10 years.
> 
> This is a stand-in acquisition - the Army is in the process of evaluating far more advanced jackets which can provide soldiers a greater degree of protection from enemy bullets or shrapnel in the battlefield, the report said.
> 
> 
> First Published: Wednesday, January 18, 2017 - 14:16




Ministry of Defence
03-February, 2017 16:19 IST
*Bullet Proof Jackets *

Bullet Proof Jackets (BPJs) are being provided to soldiers as per laid down specifications and authorization. The procurement of Bullet Proof Jackets for the authorized quantity as per Annual Provisioning Review is an on-going process. In the past two years, 50,000 BPJs have been procured for the Indian Army. 

The procurement of 50,000 BPJs indicated in reply to part (a) & (b) is through an Indian Manufacturer. Further, the case for procurement of BPJs of quantity 1,86,138 through Capital Route is under Buy (Indian) category. 

BPJs are scaled items and they are procured as per laid down policy from time to time to meet the requirement of the Armed Forces. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Chandrakant Khaire and Shri Kesineni Nani in Lok Sabha today. 

***

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ni8mare

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 03-February, 2017 16:30 IST
> *DRDO Projects *
> 
> Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), an R&D Wing of Ministry of Defence, is primarily involved in design and development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of armaments, missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensors, etc for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements.
> 
> Details of expenditure made by the Department of Defence Research and Development during the last three years and current year are given below:
> 
> Year - Expenditure(Rs. in crore)
> 
> 2013-14 -10868.88
> 2014-15 - 13257.98
> 2015-16 - 13277.27
> 2016-17 - (BE) 13593.78
> 
> Details of major projects (cost more than Rs. 100 Cr. sanctioned since 1st January, 2014 are given below:
> 
> S.No - Project - Date of Sanction - Sanctioned Cost
> 
> 1. National Open Air Range - Aug 2014 - 468.00
> 
> 2. Quick Reaction Surface To Air Missile (QR-SAM) - Jul 2014-476.43
> 
> 3. AIP system on P-75 submarines and development of deliverable lox system-Jun 2014-270.00
> 
> 4. Submarine Periscope -Mar 2014 -163.77
> 
> 5.Technology Development of Engine Fuel Control System (EFCS)-Oct 2014-177.72
> 
> 6. Collaborative Development of Low Vulnerable High Performance Propellant with Low Temperature Coefficient and Improved Life of Ammunition-Sep 2014-267.02
> 
> 7.Project Pralay-Mar 2015-332.88
> 
> 8.Development of Multi-kilowatt Fibre Laser-May 2015-289.55
> 
> 9.Lead-in Project for Design of GHATAK and Development of Critical advanced Technologies for GHATAK & AMCA-
> May 2106-231.00
> 
> 10.AKASH-NG – New Generation-Sep 2016-470.00
> 
> 11.Development of Supersonic Missile Assisted Release of Torpedo SMART-Nov 2016-340.00
> 
> 12.Rudra M-II-Mar 2016-489.06
> 
> 13.ANVESHA-May 2016-479.28
> 
> ************
> 
> Ministry of Defence
> 03-February, 2017 16:26 IST
> *Power Banks for Armed Forces*
> 
> All official mobile phones and communications equipment of the Armed Forces operating over difficult terrain come with their integral Power Banks and Generators. No difficulty in their charging has been faced or reported. Even facility of charging personal mobile phones is being provided under unit / sub unit arrangements and no such issue of lack of charging facility has come to light.
> 
> All Power Banks, Batteries, Generator and Charging Sets are suitably ruggedized as per the stipulated Military Standards to ensure their operatability in all weather conditions and rigours of terrain.
> 
> This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Supriya Sule and others in Lok Sabha today.
> 
> ***
> 
> Ministry of Defence
> 03-February, 2017 16:11 IST
> *Indigenous Technologies Developed by DRDO *
> 
> Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has been developing technologies, products and systems that are required for the Armed Forces. After the systems are trial evaluated and accepted by the Users, the technologies are transferred to production agencies for manufacture and supply to Users. Indigenous technologies developed by DRDO are available for transfer to Indian Industry. The process for transfer of indigenous technologies has been promulgated and a document tilted “DRDO Guidelines for Transfer of Technology” has already been issued.
> 
> Based on technologies developed by DRDO, major systems/ products inducted or approved by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) during 2016 for induction into Services are given below:
> 
> • Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas
> 
> • Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LR-SAM)
> 
> • Surface to Surface Missile System
> 
> • Electronic Warfare System Shakti
> 
> • Hull Mounted Sonar- New Generation
> 
> • Varunastra Torpedo
> 
> • Commander’s Thermal Imaging Sight for T-90
> 
> • NBC Protection System for BMP 2/2K
> 
> • Low Level Light Weight Radar Mk-II
> 
> • Multi Mission Maritime Aircraft
> 
> • Akash Weapon System
> 
> • 7 Ton Heavy Drop System
> 
> • Electro-Optical Fire Control System for Naval Ships
> 
> • Mareech- Anti Torpedo Decoy System
> 
> • Abhay Sonar
> 
> • Near Field Acoustic Characterization System (NACS)
> 
> • Advanced Indigenous Distress Sonar System (AIDSS) for Submarines.
> 
> This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Chandra Prakash Joshi in Lok Sabha today.
> 
> ***
> 
> Ministry of Defence
> 03-February, 2017 16:16 IST
> *Winter Gear to Soldiers *
> 
> The jawans deployed at places such as Siachen Glacier are provided with the best quality winter clothing. This comprises 22 items of clothing in all, including trousers, jackets, gloves and sunglasses. The winter clothing provided to the jawans is designed to withstand extreme temperatures that even go below minus 50 degree Celsius.
> 
> The kits provided are as per laid down specifications and no shortcomings have been reported. Upgradation and provision of improved version of winter clothing is a continuous process for which necessary steps are taken regularly.
> 
> The soldiers deployed at places such as Siachen are being provided pre-fabricated insulated shelters (Fiber Reinforced Plastic) except at certain locations where due to terrain configuration and altitude, it is not possible to construct integrated shelters. The soldiers at such locations are provided with insulated tents to enable them to withstand extreme low temperatures.
> 
> This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri G.M Siddeshwara in Lok Sabha today.
> 
> ***
> 
> Ministry of Defence
> 03-February, 2017 16:21 IST
> *Projects Under Make In India Programme *
> 
> Capital acquisition of defence equipment is carried out as per the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP), which stipulates a time schedule for completion of the procurement cycle. However, the time taken to undertake capital procurement of defence equipment depends on the nature and complexity of the equipment being procured. The procurement of defence equipment involves rigorous trials, after which detailed bid evaluations and comprehensive commercial negotiations have to be undertaken. Nonetheless, under the DPP-2016, Government has laid down provisions for ensuring swift decision making and effective implementation of the procurement process.
> 
> Defence Procurement Procedure focuses on achieving the “Make in India” vision by according priority to ‘Buy (Indian – IDDM (Indian Designed, Developed and Manufactured)), ‘Buy (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ categories over Buy (Global) category of capital procurement. During the last two financial years 2014-15 and 2015-16), 73 contracts involving a value of Rs.72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors. During the same period, 85 cases involving Rs.1,60,362 crore have been accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) by Defence Acquisition Council under the ‘Buy (Indian)’ ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories.
> 
> The Dhirendra Singh Committee has recommended a ‘Strategic Partnership Model’ for creating capacity in the private sector on a long-term basis over and above the capacity and infrastructure that exists in Public Sector Units. However, the policy and criteria for selection of Strategic Partners, is to be finalised after wider consultations with all stakeholders.
> 
> This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri P.V. Midhun Reddy in Lok Sabha today.
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ministry of Defence
> 03-February, 2017 16:19 IST
> *Bullet Proof Jackets *
> 
> Bullet Proof Jackets (BPJs) are being provided to soldiers as per laid down specifications and authorization. The procurement of Bullet Proof Jackets for the authorized quantity as per Annual Provisioning Review is an on-going process. In the past two years, 50,000 BPJs have been procured for the Indian Army.
> 
> The procurement of 50,000 BPJs indicated in reply to part (a) & (b) is through an Indian Manufacturer. Further, the case for procurement of BPJs of quantity 1,86,138 through Capital Route is under Buy (Indian) category.
> 
> BPJs are scaled items and they are procured as per laid down policy from time to time to meet the requirement of the Armed Forces.
> 
> This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Chandrakant Khaire and Shri Kesineni Nani in Lok Sabha today.
> 
> ***


Any news on QRSAM


----------



## Hindustani78

ni8mare said:


> Any news on QRSAM



Trishul is a Quick Reaction Surface to Air Missile. It can also be used as an anti-sea skimmer from a ship against low flying attacking missiles. It employs dual thrust propulsion stage using high-energy solid propellant in a maraging steel flow chamber, and is operated on command guidance initially with ka-band gathering and then transferred to the tracking radar. It has necessary electronic counter-counter measures against all known aircraft jammers.

Trishul, with its quickest reaction time, high frequency operation, high manoeuverability, high lethal capability and multi-roles for three services, is state-of-the-art system providing considerable advantage to the Armed forces. This system has gone through development flight trials for army and sea skimmer trials for navy. The final evaluation is in progress before user trials.


----------



## ni8mare

Hindustani78 said:


> Trishul is a Quick Reaction Surface to Air Missile. It can also be used as an anti-sea skimmer from a ship against low flying attacking missiles. It employs dual thrust propulsion stage using high-energy solid propellant in a maraging steel flow chamber, and is operated on command guidance initially with ka-band gathering and then transferred to the tracking radar. It has necessary electronic counter-counter measures against all known aircraft jammers.
> 
> Trishul, with its quickest reaction time, high frequency operation, high manoeuverability, high lethal capability and multi-roles for three services, is state-of-the-art system providing considerable advantage to the Armed forces. This system has gone through development flight trials for army and sea skimmer trials for navy. The final evaluation is in progress before user trials.


what is this ??? i am not talking about this .........the new qrsam project


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

6 round burst mode for ATAGS, Dhanush has 3.










Dhanush 3 round burst mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avon

Crixus said:


> Tonbo will really show the capabilities of Indian Industry in critical technologies  ... what an Irony Indian army denied the buy their products but shown the interest when saw US soldiers using their products


Is it? Has Indian Army initially rejected those products made by tonbo?

@Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Avon said:


> Is it? Has Indian Army initially rejected those products made by tonbo?
> 
> @Water Car Engineer @Abingdonboy




They havent gotten a serious order from the IA, yet. One of their sights on the Arjun tank Mark 2. The navy reject their stabilized sights/UK remote controlled weapons platform for an Israeli one. There's really no excuse for using outside thermal subsystem when you have world class ones in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avon

Water Car Engineer said:


> They haventproducts a serious order from the IA, yet. One of their sights on the Arjun tank Mark 2. The navy reject their stabilized sights/UK remote controlled weapons platform for an Israeli one. There's really no excuse for using outside thermal subsystem when you have world class ones in India.


True,i dont wana sound immature by saying IA in general love foreign products,but it indeed is true at times. I will go read a bit more about offers Indian armed forces have got from such companies, before i comment.


----------



## bloo

Crixus said:


> Tonbo will really show the capabilities of Indian Industry in critical technologies  ... what an Irony Indian army denied the buy their products but shown the interest when saw US soldiers using their products



That was indeed very horrible.

Tonbo had to sell it to US Navy SEALS to get our army to buy them.
And these were no inferior products either, the ones offered were a sort of multisensor fusion imaging system that can simultaneously see both heat (infrared spectrum) and light (visible spectrum) and fuse them into one image.
You can count in your 1 hand the number of companies in the world that possess this tech.
But Indians being Indians, we will always wait to follow the goras and never do something radical on our own.

It should be bored into the heads of everyone that *YOU WILL NOT* spurn our private companies for foreign ones.
Americans always bought from their own no matter how imperfect their products were and this patronage helped their companies and they slowly but steadily weeded out the imperfections, debugged their equipments and made it so that no single OEM in the world could match it, the Chinese are now following suit and we should too.

"Make in India" is useless if we do not "Buy from India" as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*For the past few months Calcutta Fabricators has successfully passed several rounds of tests at the highly equipped Forensic Sciences Lab, Gujarat which is renowned for its International testing facilities in India. Our latest batch of helmet samples have stopped 9 MM SMG Kirkee Ammunition factory bullet on all counts from 5 metre distance and also 20 metre with maximum back face deformation under 13 MM.

It is known that it is extremely difficult to achieve this feat (deformation under 13 MM) and NIJ level III certification.

http://calcuttafabricators.com/blog/*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:47 IST
*Achieving Self-Reliance in Defence Manufacturing Sector *

The requirements of defence equipment for the Indian Armed forces are met through both indigenous production and imports. Whilst considerable thrust has been accorded to indigenisation, certain equipment are imported due to non-availability of indigenous expertise, lack of vendor base and need for induction of such equipment based on threat perception. 73 contracts involving a value of Rs. 72,303.34 crore were signed with Indian vendors during the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16). 85 cases involving Rs. 1,60,362 crore have been accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) by Defence Acquisition Council under the ‘Buy (Indian)’ ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), an R&D Wing of Ministry of Defence, is primarily involved in design and development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of armaments, missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars, combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensors, etc., for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements. Some of the major indigenously designed and developed weapon platforms that have been successfully inducted into the Services inter alia include Advanced Light Helicopters (ALH), Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), Akash Missile Systems, Multi Barrel Rocket System – Pinaka, MBT Arjun Tanks, Sonars, etc.

Projects for defence research are undertaken by DRDO, based on the priorities of Armed Forces and existing capabilities. To involve private sector in defence R&D, projects are undertaken under ‘Make’ category. The Government has also launched Technology Development Fund (TDF) to involve industry, particularly SMEs in defence sector. According highest preference to ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM-Indigenously Designed, Developed and Manufactured)’ category of acquisition, and revision of ‘Make’ procedure in the Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 (DPP) are expected to catalyse investment into defence research, development and innovation.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Surendra Singh Nagar in Rajya Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:44 IST
*Import of Defence Equipments *


Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various domestic as well as foreign vendors, based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. During the last two financial years and current year, 90 contracts involving a value of Rs.83,344.31crore were signed with Indian vendors and 51 contracts involving a value of Rs.1,16,667.34crore were signed with foreign vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment. The Defence Procurement Procedure 2016 reflects the commitment to promote indigenisation and self reliance in the defence sector by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriVivek K Tankhain Rajya Sabha today.

***

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:44 IST
*Expanding Defence manufacturing base in Jabalpur, Madhya Pradesh *

A proposal to expand manufacturing base in the defence establishment including manufacturing arms, wheels etc. In Jabalpur as it has a very large area engaged in ordnance manufacturing and therefore, Madhya Pradesh has immense potential in that area. The following Ordnance Factories located in Jabalpur, Madhya Pradesh have undertaken productionisation of certain defence items, the details of which are enumerated below:

• Gun Carriage Factory (GCF): GCF has been identified to manufacture and assemble 155mm x 45 Cal Gun ‘Dhanush’. An indent of 114 Guns has already been placed on OFB. 


• Vehicle Factory Jabalpur (VFJ): VFJ has developed 4 x 4 Mine Protected Vehicle (MPV) to meet the requirement of Army and Ministry of Home Affairs. VFJ is also involved in development and production of 6 x 6 Modernized Mine Protected Vehicle (MMPV).


• In Ordnance Factory Khamaria (OFK), new products like 125mm FSAPDS Tank Ammunition, 84mm HEAT 751 (with tandem warhead), HEDP 502 & Smoke 469C, Pre-fragmented Air Bombs etc. are being productionised at OFK, Jabalpur.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Vivek K Tankha in Rajya Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2017 16:43 IST
*Speedy Clearance for delayed Defence Projects *

‘Make in India’ initiative in defence production, is primarily driven by capital acquisition of defence equipment and other policy initiatives of the Government. Capital acquisition of defence equipment is carried out as per the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP), which stipulates a time schedule for completion of the procurement cycle. However, the time taken to undertake capital procurement of defence equipment depends on the nature and complexity of the equipment being procured. Nonetheless, under the DPP-2016, Government has laid down provisions for ensuring swift decision making and effective implementation of the procurement process.


Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), a Research & Development wing of Ministry, is primarily involved in design &development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the field of armament, missiles, combat vehicles, combat aircrafts, radars, etc for the Armed Forces.


Procurement of capital equipment from Indian companies, is carried out under the ambit of ‘Buy (Indian – IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’, ‘Make’ and the Make phase of ‘Buy & Make’ categories of capital acquisition. Projects are awarded to Defence PSUs, Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) and private players as per the provisions of Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP). During the last two financial years (2014-15, 2015-16), 85 cases involving Rs 1,60,362 crore have been accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) by Defence Acquisition Council under these categories.


The entry of private companies in defence is not likely to adversely affect the role of DRDO and DPSUs; as role of these segments are complimentary and supplementary in nature. The wider participation of defence industry, including private sector, is beneficial for the overall objective of self-reliance and indigenisation in the defence sector. The Government has taken several steps to encourage participation of private sector including foreign investment in the sector.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ajay Sancheti and others in Rajya Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence07-February, 2017 16:40 IST
Special Innovative Defence Projects
Some of the new special innovative projects undertaken by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) during last three years are:

· Pralay Missile

· Rudra M-II Air to Surface Missile

· Supersonic Missile Assisted Release of Torpedo (SMART)

· Ku-band Active Radar Seeker

· Stealth Wing Flying Testbed (SWiFT)

· AESA Based Integrated Sensor Suite (ABISS)

· EM Gun Powered by a Capacitor Bank

· Multi-Agent Robotics System (MARS)

· Ku-band TWTA for Aerospace Application

· Submarine Periscope

· Air Independent Propulsion System for Submarine

· AWACS (India), Radar USHAS


These projects cover a wide variety of technology domains from aeronautics to missiles and naval systems.

Details of expenditure made by the Department of Defence Research and Development during the last three years and current year (including above mentioned projects) are given below:

*Year
Expenditure
(Rs in crore)*

2013-14
10868.88

2014-15
13257.98

2015-16
13277.27

2016-17 (BE)
13593.78 

There is a well established mechanism in DRDO for the sanctioning of the projects. On compliance of the same, projects are sanctioned accordingly.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. V Maitreyanin Rajya Sabha today.

****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Motor's 12*12 weapon's platform*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

The Committee on setting up of a Defence Procurement Organisation headed by Dr. Pritam Singh (former Director IIM Lucknow) presenting its report to the Union Minister for Defence, Shri Manohar Parrikar, in New Delhi on February 09, 2017. The Defence Secretary, Shri G. Mohan Kumar is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Chairman, DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence R&D visit to Cochin Shipyard Limited on 27th January 2017 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

*Secretary DD R&D and Chairman DRDO visit to IRDE, Dehradun


















*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

All HAL produced planes demoing in Aero India.

HTT40, Hawk-i, Dornier, Tejas, MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crixus

it will be complete when Tejas will fly with Kaveri engine  


Water Car Engineer said:


> All HAL produced planes demoing in Aero India.
> 
> HTT40, Hawk-i, Dornier, Tejas, MKI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/manohar-parrikar-not-concerned-with-america-first-call_1977063.html

Bengaluru: Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar on Tuesday said the "America First" call of US President Donald Trump is not a concern for India or the Make in India programme.

Asked if Trump`s America First would come in the way of Make in India and stop US firms from participating in the programme, Parrikar said: "You should have put this question to Boeing, they are there at the exhibition... Boeing, Lockheed Martin, etc."

"What I will say is what I want... I want you to Make in India. If someone wants to shift production to some other place, it is his choice. I am not concerned," Parrikar said at a press conference on the sidelines of "Aero India 2017".

He also said that he has so far just heard of it, and there is no official communication from the US government.

"As far as we are concerned, there is so far no issue, there is no letter. I am only hearing about it," he said.

Explaining it further, the minister said: "An OEM (original equipment manufacturer) helping a strategic partner will need their government`s approval. If they are proposing something, their government will give them in-principle approval, so that they can quote."

Civil Aviation Minister Ashok Gajapathi Raju said that Boeing is already manufacturing beams in Nagpur, and the HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd) is making doors for Airbus.

"Aviation manufacturing is going to a lot of countries, so it is better to ask the companies what their stand is," Raju said.

Parrikar supplemented it by saying: "India is already part of a global supply chain."



First Published: Tuesday, February 14, 2017 - 18:38


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...nal-interest-manohar-parrikar-on-fdi-4524701/
By: PTI | Bengaluru | Published:February 14, 2017 6:21 pm


With an RSS affiliate-body vehemently opposing the NDA government’s policy on Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar on Tuesday said there would be no damage to the national interest and each such case was being viewed rationally. He said FDI is not allowed in those sectors where there is a direct competition to the Indian industry.

“We will take the concerns into consideration and will not damage any national interest. We are not doing (it) irrationally and studying every case. Where there is competition in defence, we have said no to 100 per cent FDI,” Parrikar said when asked about the opposition of RSS-affiliated Swadeshi Jagran Manch (SJM) to the policy.

A case in point, he said, was manufacturing of stents, where FDI is not permitted. “But the route is open. If someone comes to manufacture an engine, whose technology is not with us, I will definitely consider it. I will welcome FDI in (such) areas. “But by letting it (technology transfer through FDI) hanging in balance, and importing (the equipment) does not make sense,” Parrikar said.

Apart from its opposition to FDI, the SJM has also locked horns with the central government over the commercial release of genetically modified crops.


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831822526883971072

The ALH is set to cross the 500 units orderd mark then very shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831822526883971072
> 
> The ALH is set to cross the 500 units orderd mark then very shortly.



Can you provide a complete breakdown of Dhruv orders by each service? I know that Navy has ordered 24 (8 in service).


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*HAL HTT40


















HAL LUH*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*BEL's AESA-based BFSR.










450kg Precision Guided Bomb






Data Pattern's X Band Radar






Missile Warning Sensors Mated With Pylon 










DARE-DRDO Developed Cockpit Displays For Upcoming Super SU 30 MKI*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-can-now-be-shipped-without-noc-govt-4533226/

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:February 19, 2017 7:35 pm 

Military stores can now export non-armoured vehicles without obtaining a no objection certificate from the Department of Defence Production, a move expected to reduce procedural delay. The government has amended the export licensing norms with immediate effect, excluding ‘soft skinned vehicles’ from the purview of the list of military stores requiring a NOC from the Department of Defence Production for export purposes.

The soft-skinned vehicles have been defined as vehicles which are neither armoured nor intended to be modified as an armoured vehicle in the future. However, a no objection certificate will be required for export of military ground vehicles and components designed or modified for military use including tanks, armoured vehicles, amphibious and deep water fording machines, recovery vehicles and vehicles vehicles for towing or transporting ammunition and mine-protected vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Samtel Avionics Displays 






FAE Bomb










Jag and Tejas Mark 2's Internal Radar Warning Jammer*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*SAAW Frame - India's Spice 250




*
_Tripod_





*DRDO See Through Wall Radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *HAL HTT40*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

HAL LUH - I love her 






HAL HTT40 - I love him too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Water Car Engineer said:


> HAL LUH - I love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAL HTT40 - I love him too



How do you exactly determine genders for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NirmalKrish

Nilgiri said:


> How do you exactly determine genders for them?



Interesting question lol, I have alway pondered that. When I looked at the queen mary 2, I was thinking she's a fat old girl!

Or a 747 as the queen of the skies, well she is majestic... but I can't put my hand on it, when it comes to determining the male machines!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Nilgiri said:


> How do you exactly determine genders for them?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

9x19mm JVPC at AI 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835358813096198144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

What's the point in buying scores of Ka-226s when we have the LUH up and running. Don't they serve the same purpose or is it more like a stop gap until the LUH is completely evolved or just the usual love for foreign maal?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre at the signing ceremony of the licensing Agreement for Transfer of Technology of High Nitrogen Steel for Armour Applications between Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL), DRDO and the Jindal Stainless (Hisar) Limited (JSHL), in New Delhi on March 01, 2017. The Chief Controller, R&D (PC&SI), DR. S. Guruprasad, the Vice Chairman, JSHL, Shri Abhyuday Jindal, the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), DR. S. Christopher, the Director General (Naval Systems & Materials), DR. Satish Chandra Sati and the Director, DMRL, DR. Sameer v. Kamat are also seen.







The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre being presented by the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), DR. S. Christopher, at the signing ceremony of the licensing Agreement for Transfer of Technology of High Nitrogen Steel for Armour Applications between Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL), DRDO and the Jindal Stainless (Hisar) Limited (JSHL), in New Delhi on March 01, 2017.





The Minister of State for Defence, Shri Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering at the signing ceremony of the licensing Agreement for Transfer of Technology of High Nitrogen Steel for Armour Applications between Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL), DRDO and the Jindal Stainless (Hisar) Limited (JSHL), in New Delhi on March 01, 2017.






Ministry of Defence01-March, 2017 16:45 IST
DMRL AND JSHL Sign Licensing Agreement for Transfer of Technology of High Nitrogen Steel

Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL), Hyderabad, a premier research laboratory of Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) and Jindal Stainless (Hisar) Limited (JSHL) signed the Licensing Agreement for Transfer of Technology of High Nitrogen Steel (HNS) for armour applications here today. Speaking on the occasion the Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Bhamre congratulated DMRL and DRDO for their outstanding achievement in developing a breakthrough technology for armour applications and complimented JSHL for partnering with DRDO. The Minister noted that HNS technology is a step forward towards Army’s quest for lighter and high performance armouring material compared to the currently used materials. He said, it has also the potential for a number of civilian applications and for exports as well. Dr. Bhamre asserted that this is a major step towards achieving the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi’s vision of ‘Make in India’ and wished the team a great success in future endeavours. The Minister called upon both public as well as private Industries and Ordnance Factories to use this material extensively in their products.

Chairman DRDO and Secretary DD (R&D) Dr. S Christopher complimented the scientists of DMRL for this achievement which comes as a giant leap forward, towards DRDO’s quest for stronger and high performance defence material. He further said that the Transfer of Technology from defence R&D to industry is aligned with the ‘Make in India’ policy to foster conducive environment for industry’s potential growth in the strategic sectors.

Mr. Abhyuday Jindal, Vice Chairman, JSHL appreciated the team efforts of DRDO to come out with innovative solutions of HNS. He assured that JSHL aims to be a major strategic defence partner in manufacturing of HNS.

Dr. Satish Chandra Sati, Director General (Naval Systems & Materials), while addressing the gathering applauded the DMRL scientists for developing many varieties of steel including HNS which would be of great importance to the industry. Dr. S. Guruprasad, CC R&D (PC &SI) in his welcome address stated that the HNS being a dream material for any researcher should find wide applications for the industry. DMRL has developed and established a number of frontline and path breaking technologies in the areas of metallurgy and material science. HNS is not only tough but also has good strength. In addition to being non magnetic as well as corrosion resistant, the HNS cost is about 40 percent less compared to Rolled Homogenous Armour Steel (RHA). Very few countries in the world have developed this technology of HNS. This material has potential for a number of defence and civil applications like armouring, mine trawls, oil industries etc. 

JSHL is a stainless steel manufacturer, with state-of-the-art facility at Hisar (Haryana), backed with strong production facilities including the triplex refining route, which is used for production of HNS.

The programme was also attended by Dr. Sameer V. Kamat, Director, DMRL and several senior officials from the Ministry of Defence, the Army and JSHL.

NW/NAo/Nampi/Ranjan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

- Netra is not actually the name of the AEW&C plane but the project's callsign
- Negotiations for the A330-200s for AWACS (INDIA) are complete (guess just waiting for CCS clearance now)
-50 private Indian companies involved in the project

+ very apparent the IAF is pretty uninterested in this type of AWACS (limited endurance, limited detection range and scope), the Netra project is simply a test bed for bigger and better things (AWACS (INDIA)) but hopefully some revenue can be gained by selling a few to friendly nations. For most users, this system will be more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

some old pictures

*DRDO Exhibition at Parliament House (03-05 Aug 2016) *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Myanmar Armed Forces Commander-in-Chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing checking the India's HAL Light Combat Helicopter (LCH)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> Myanmar Armed Forces Commander-in-Chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing checking the India's HAL Light Combat Helicopter (LCH)



@Aung Zaya some interest here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> @Aung Zaya some interest here?


Sure..!!  badass design may attract him to test for our AF..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aung Zaya said:


> Sure..!!  badass design may attract him to test for our AF..


Is Mynamar actively seeking such assets?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-March, 2017 15:30 IST
*Modernization of DRDO *

Modernisation of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) is a continuous process.

One of the major recommendations of Kelkar Committee report was to review the functioning of DRDO. Accordingly, a Committee headed by Dr. P. Rama Rao was constituted by the Government for reviewing the functioning of DRDO.

The Committee submitted its report to the Government. After examination, the Government has implemented the following recommendations of the Committee.

• Created 07 technology based clusters headed by Directors General.
• Restructured DRDO corporate headquarters.
• Introduced ‘Integrated Financial Advice Scheme’ in DRDO for financial decentralization.
• Revamping Human Resource Policy.
• Renamed the designation of ‘DG, DRDO’ to ‘Chairman, DRDO’.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Vishnu Dayal Ram in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Naval Physical Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL) Lab of DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Water Car Engineer said:


> Naval Physical Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL) Lab of DRDO



Awesome compilation, thanks for the share.

@Aung Zaya these guys developed the hull mounted sonar myanmar uses in some of her Frigates I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

Abingdonboy said:


> Is Mynamar actively seeking such assets?


not so urgent.. probably in possible list. bro
we already have 10+ Mi-35Ps for counter-insurgency. actually what we need urgently is Naval avaition..



Nilgiri said:


> Awesome compilation, thanks for the share.
> 
> @Aung Zaya these guys developed the hull mounted sonar myanmar uses in some of her Frigates I believe.





Nilgiri said:


> Awesome compilation, thanks for the share.
> 
> @Aung Zaya these guys developed the hull mounted sonar myanmar uses in some of her Frigates I believe.


Woww..!! great bro. hope we also have such kind of defence industry in one day..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flying.modi

prahaar missiles and pragati missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flying.modi

all about varunastra torpedo


----------



## Gessler

ATAGS pic from Dec 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

What a little beast!

Will be insanse if only 3 are ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian_gorkha

DRDOs development catalogue.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

MR-SAM:







Brahmos launch from INS Kolkata:








Pinaka MK.2:










ATAGS:







DRDO-TATA WHAP (Kestral):










LCA:









AEW&C (Netra):

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Maybe the ICG should be looking at this system for the future, during testing the Netra was able to detect 500 ships in one mission off the West coast:







Not a bad capability to have at all especially post-26/11.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Brahmos user trails (IA) in A&N:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*‘OFB has taken up in-house R&D projects for Indigenous Design and Development of 
Futuristic Infantry Combat Vehicle (FICV), 
Air Defence Gun, 
Electronic Fuze, 
7.62x51 mm Assault Rifle, 
155/52mm MGS, 
Dhanush SP Gun etc.*

http://164.100.47.193/lsscommittee/Defence/16_Defence_30.pdf

OFB 7.62*51mm Assault Rifle:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842629804310564864
DRDO's Very Long Range SAM:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842745982504845312

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

*19 March 2017*
On the occasion of ordnance day different weapons in display at an exhibition for common people in Jabalpur.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Bharat Forge details on ATAGS, Engines, etc.






CVRDE/DRDO-TATA Motors Kestrel










LRDE/DRDO Arudhra 4-D Radar






Arudhra Different Scale
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Abingdonboy said:


> Is Mynamar actively seeking such assets?



Nepal it seems will get radars and some more Helicopters.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...visit-nepal/story-Y2HwouDcs0JbqW4rXSWu5L.html

Indian Army Chief Gen Bipin Rawat is visiting Nepal on March 28-31

He will also visit Pokhara and Muktinath, where Nepal Army runs a high-altitude military warfare training centre.

Issues related to purchase of military hardware and software for Nepal Army will come up for discussion. Nepal Army makes almost all military and defence purchase from India including helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Abingdonboy said:


> What a little beast!
> 
> Will be insanse if only 3 are ordered.



3? Mark my words this'll be a blockbuster product for India and exports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guynextdoor2 said:


> 3? Mark my words this'll be a blockbuster product for India and exports.


I would push the ICG to induct at least 10 (to cover the Indian coastline) but the IAF is not overly interested in it, they view it as a stepping stone to what they really want; a long range AWACS based on a wide body airliner (A330-200) with similar capabilities to their EL/M-2090 Phalcons ie "AWACS (India)" that will be ready around 2024. Strictly speaking, the Netra project is a tech demonstrator project so we are lucky the IAF is even inducting 3 (/2, if it's true the DRDO will retain one) of them.

As for exports, yes it has strong prospects but the market is still pretty small for AEW so it may be a while to see first orders materialise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> I would push the ICG to induct at least 10 (to cover the Indian coastline) but the IAF is not overly interested in it, they view it as a stepping stone to what they really want; a long range AWACS based on a wide body airliner (A330-200) with similar capabilities to their EL/M-2090 Phalcons ie "AWACS (India)" that will be ready around 2024. Strictly speaking, the Netra project is a tech demonstrator project so we are lucky the IAF is even inducting 3 (/2, if it's true the DRDO will retain one) of them.
> 
> As for exports, yes it has strong prospects but the market is still pretty small for AEW so it may be a while to see first orders materialise.



Do you know what the final long term requirement for the widebody AWACS is for IAF....say by 2025 - 2030?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nilgiri said:


> Do you know what the final long term requirement for the widebody AWACS is for IAF....say by 2025 - 2030?


The IAF has not made it public what their final wide body AWACS requirement is but by 2030 I imagine there will be 14-15 of them; 2+3+2/3 EL/M-2090 Phalcons + 8 AWACS (India). With the AWACS (India) in production by the middle of the next decade, the IAF will be free to add orders as they see fit.

By 2035 they may have 30 such beasts, a lot will depend on the threat profile in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-March, 2017 14:29 IST
*Becoming Self-Reliant in Defence Manufacturing *

Government is pursuing initiatives to achieve higher levels of indigenisation and self reliance in the defence sector by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector industries in the country. These measures include according priority and preference to procurement from Indian vendors and liberalization of the licensing regime.
The expenditure on Capital acquisition from foreign vendors and the percentage of such expenditure to the total expenditure on Capital acquisition during each of the last three years is as under:-


*Year
Expenditures
(Rs. in crore)
*
2013-14
35082.10 (52.47%)

2014-15
24992.36 (38.11%)

2015-16
22422.12 (36.30%)

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to CH. Sukhram Singh Yadav and others in Rajya Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 19:33 IST
*Defence Minister Hands Over Indigenous DRDO Naval Systems *

The Minister of Defence, Finance and Corporate Affairs Shri Arun Jaitley handed over three Naval Systems indigenously developedby Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) to the Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Sunil Lanba here today. The Minister also released two other products developed by DRDO namelyIP-based Secure Phone and the Gallium Nitride Technology. Speaking on the occasion Shri Jaitley remarked that DRDO is becoming an important instrument for self-reliance of the nation. He stated that some of the best innovations have come from the pool of scientists of DRDO. The Defence Minister also said that great societies and nations are made through people working on important tasks in anonymity, like the DRDO scientists who were honoured today. Shri Jaitley also said that in the modern world, societies that invent and innovate will make faster progress.

The Minister gave away the annual DRDO awards in various categories during the function. Apart from the scientists and teams who won awards in various vistas of technological excellence, the Advanced Systems Laboratory, Hyderabad and the Microwave Tube Research & Development Centre, Bangalore won the coveted Silicon Trophy and Titanium Trophy respectively.

The Naval Systems handed over to the Indian Navy are USHUS-II Submarine Sonar, Directing Gear for Hull Mounted Sonar Array, and RLG based Inertial Navigation System for Ship Applications (INS-SA). The export potential of DRDO technologies also received due recognition during the function, with the announcement of the bagging of export order for DRDO-developed torpedo to Myanmar. 

Speaking on the occasion Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Minister of State for Defence said DRDO is playing an important role in self-reliance of Defence Forces and the export potential of the Organisation is finding a place in the global Defence market. He congratulated all the awardees and their families. 

Chairman, DRDO and Secretary, Department of Defence (R&D)Dr. S Christopher in his address said the Defence Acquisition Council cleared order value of DRDO products has gone uptoRs. 2.56 lakh crore out of which about Rs. 1 lakh crore was in the last two years alone.

Sonars are the eyes and ears of a submarine under water. DRDO has developed the State-of-the-Art submarine sonar suite, USHUS-II, a highly evolved compendium of multiple sensors. The constituent sonars in the suite include passive sonar, active sonar, intercept sonar, obstacle avoidance sonar and underwater telephony.

Directing Gear is an electro-mechanical system that supports the transducer array of hull-mounted ship sonar systems and rotates it at a controlled speed for in-situ acoustic calibration at Harbour and Sea.

The Inertial Navigation System, based on indigenous Ring Laser Gyroscopes, provides vital information on the ship's position coordinates and heading for steering it to its destination accurately. It features high speed processor, multi-constellation Sat Nav receiver, ship specific interfaces and innovative algorithms.

With the emergence of Gallium Nitride as a state-of-the-art material for MMIC applications, DRDO has established this futuristic technology, which will substantially help in the development of next generation radars, seekers and communication systems, for application in Light Combat Aircraft.

The Secure IP Phone incorporates an indigenous encryption algorithm on a trustworthy hardware platform to provide a high level of secrecy to voice and data, for communication of strategic and tactical plans of the Armed Forces. 

The function was also attended by senior functionaries of the Ministry of Defence, Indian Navy, DRDO and industry partners.

*****

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 14:44 IST
*Ordnance Factory Board *

Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) was established in 1979. It is a departmentally run production organization functioning under the Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence and manufactures Arms, Ammunitions, Artillery Guns, Tanks, Combat Vehicles, Troop Comfort items and other equipment required by the Armed Forces. It serves as a dedicated production base for military hardware needs of the Armed Forces, with a view to achieve self-reliance in defence preparedness of the country.

Performance of OFB in terms of value of issue during the last three years and current year is as below:

(Rs. in Crore)

*2013-14
11,123*

*2014-15
11,364*

*2015-16
13,047*

*2016-17
(till February 2017)
12,426*

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Laxmi Narayan Yadav in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 14:42 IST
*Manufacturing Defence Equipment *

The Defence Production Policy promulgated by the Government, aims at achieving substantive self-reliance in the design, development and production of equipment, weapon systems, platforms required for defence in as early a time frame as possible, creating conditions conducive for private industry to play an active role in this endeavour; enhancing potential of SMEs in indigenisation and broadening the defence R&D base of the country. 

In pursuance of the aforesaid Policy and ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Government, the steps taken by the Government, inter-alia include:-


• In order to promote indigenous design and development of defence equipment, a new category of procurement ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM (Indigenously designed, developed and manufactured))’ has been introduced in Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 and the same has been accorded top most priority for procurement of capital equipment. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for funding of 90 % of development cost by the Government to Indian industry for design, develop and manufacture of defence equipment.


• FDI Policy has been revised and under the revised policy, FDI upto 49% is allowed through automatic route and beyond 49% under Government approval route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded.


• Industrial licensing regime for Indian manufacturers has been liberalised and most of the components/ parts/ sub-systems have been taken out from the list of defence products requiring Industrial Licence. This has reduced entry barriers for new entrants in this sector, particularly SMEs. The initial validity of Industrial Licence has been increased from 3 years to 15 years with a provision to further extend it by 3 years on a case to case basis.


• Issues related to level-playing field between Indian & foreign manufacturers, and between public sector & private sector have also been addressed. These include Exchange Rate Variation (ERV) protection for all Indian vendors, removing anomalies in customs/ excise duty etc. 

• Offset guidelines have been made flexible by allowing change of Indian Offset Partners (IOPs) and offset components, even in signed contracts. Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) are now not required to indicate the details of IOPs and products at the time of signing of contracts. Services as an avenue of offset have been re-instated.


• The process for export clearance has been streamlined and made transparent & online. 

During the last three years and the current financial year, 34 FDI proposals were received for consideration of Foreign Investment Promotion Board (FIPB), out of which, 17 have been approved. The FDI equity inflow for April 2013-December 2016 in defence sector is 1 million USD. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ajay Misra Teni and Smt Poonamben Maadam in Lok Sabha today.


NAMPI/Rajib

*************

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 14:41 IST
*Defence Manufacturing *



Since the launch of ‘Make in India’ in September 2014, several measures have been taken by the Government to promote indigenous design, development and manufacture of defence & aerospace equipment in the country by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector. These measures _inter alia_ include:

· The Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) has been revised and has come into effect from 1st April 2016. A new category of procurement ‘Buy {Indian-IDDM (Indigenously Designed, Developed and Manufactured)}’ has been introduced in DPP-2016 which has been accorded top most priority for procurement of capital equipment. Besides this, preference has been accorded to ‘Buy (Indian)’ and ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ categories of capital acquisition over ‘Buy (Global)’ & ‘Buy & Make (Global)’ categories. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for funding of 90% of development cost by the Government to Indian industry and reserving projects not exceeding development cost of Rs. 10 crore (Government funded) and Rs. 3 crore (Industry funded) for MSMEs.

· FDI Policy has been revised and under the revised policy, FDI upto 49% is allowed through automatic route and beyond 49% under Government approval route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded.

· Industrial licensing regime for Indian manufacturers has been liberalised and most of the components / parts / sub-systems have been taken out from the list of defence products requiring Industrial Licence. This has reduced entry barriers for new entrants in this sector, particularly SMEs. The initial validity of Industrial Licence has been increased from 3 years to 15 years with a provision to further extend it by 3 years on a case to case basis.

· Issues related to level-playing field between Indian & foreign manufacturers, and between public sector & private sector have also been addressed. These include Exchange Rate Variation (ERV) protection for all Indian vendors, removing anomalies in customs / excise duty etc. 

· Offset guidelines have been made flexible by allowing change of Indian Offset Partners (IOPs) and offset components, even in signed contracts. Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) are now not required to indicate the details of IOPs and products at the time of signing of contracts. ‘Services’ as an avenue of offset have been re-instated.

· The process for export clearance has been streamlined and made transparent & online. 

The Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) under Ministry of Commerce & Industry, administers ‘Modified Industrial Infrastructure Upgradation Scheme (MIIUS)’ for upgradation of common industrial infrastructure in Industrial Clusters in the country. Project proposals for Defence and Aero Manufacturing Clusters are also considered under MIIUS.

The Ministry of Commerce & Industry has received following two proposals related to Defence and Aerospace manufacturing sector:-

· The first project proposal was for establishment of Defence park at Sanand Industrial Estate, under MIIUS, from Gujarat Industrial Development Corporation (GIDC). Since, DIPP had already approved two other non-defence project proposals under MIIUS, this proposal could not be considered due to cap of two projects per State in MIIUS guidelines.

· Another proposal was received from Dholera Industrial City Development Limited (DICDL), Government of Gujarat for seeking support and guidance for attracting major Aerospace and Defence manufacturing companies to invest in Dholera. DIPP had advised to DICDL to take up the proposal for establishment of Aerospace and Defence manufacturing park in Dholera with associations like Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce & Industry (FICCI) etc. 


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Jayashreeben Patel and others in Lok Sabha today.

**************

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 14:41 IST
*Defence Procurement Policy *

Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP)-2016, which has come into effect from April 2016, focuses on institutionalising, streamlining and simplifying defence procurement procedure to give a boost to “Make in India” initiative of the Government of India, by promoting indigenous design, development and manufacturing of defence equipment, platforms, systems and sub-systems. The key features of revised DPP, promoting ‘Make in India’ inter alia include:-


• A new category of procurement ‘Buy {Indian-IDDM (Indigenously Designed, Developed and Manufactured)}’ has been introduced in Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 and the same has been accorded top most priority for procurement of capital equipment. 


• Preference has been accorded to ‘Buy (Indian)’ and ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ categories of capital acquisition over ‘Buy (Global)’ & ‘Buy & Make (Global)’ categories.


• Requirement of Indigenous content has been enhanced / rationalised for various categories of capital acquisition.


• The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for funding of 90 % of development cost by the government to Indian industry and reserving projects not exceeding development cost of Rs. 10 crore (government funded) and Rs. 3 crore (industry funded) for MSMEs.

The following achievement have been made by the Government under this programme:-


• Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) accorded approval of 136 capital procurement cases at an estimated cost of Rs. 4,00,714/- crore during the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16) and current year 2016-17 (upto January 2017), out of which 96 cases involving Rs. 2,46,417/- crore are under the ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’, ‘Make’ categories.


• 141 contracts with total value of Rs. 2,00,010/- Crore (approx.) were signed during the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16) and current year 2016-17 (upto December 2016), out of which 90 contracts involving a value of Rs. 83,344/- crore (Approx) were signed with Indian vendors.


• Capital expenditure of Rs. 1,75,420/- Crore (approx.) was incurred on purchase of defence items for Armed forces during the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16) and current year 2016-17 (upto December 2016), out of which of Capital expenditure of Rs. 1,05,030/- Crore (approx.) was incurred on purchase from Indian vendors.

The responsibility of quality assurance of raw material used in defence products rests with Organizations such as Ordnance Factory Board (OFB), Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), Directorate General of Quality Assurance (DGQA), etc. At present, there is no proposal to open any new lab in the country to check / investigate the defence products. However DGQA, DRDO, OFB, DPSUs and Armed forces already have their own laboratories or test facilities at various locations across the country to check / investigate the defence products. These agencies have offered some of their test facilities to private sector, details of which are available on their respective websites.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri George Baker in Lok Sabha today.


*************

Ministry of Defence
24-March, 2017 14:39 IST
*Defence Production *

As per the data of Value of Production, the defence production has been increasing during the last three years.

The details of Major products and their value of production, are as under:



S.No.
Name of DPSUs
Major Products
Value of Production

2013-14
2014-15
2015-16

1.
HAL
HTT-40 (Basic Trainer Aircraft), Light Utility Helicopter (LUH), SU-30MKI, Hawk, Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), Dornier Do-228, ALH and Cheetal helicopters etc.

15867
16289
17273

2.
BEL
Radars & Weapon Systems, Sonars, Communication, EWS, Electro-Optics and Tank Electronics etc.

6127
6659
7782

3.
BEML
BEML Tatra 8x8 vehicles, Aircraft Towing Tractor, Ejector & Air Cleance Assy, Air Hydraulic Suspension unit (AHSU), All Terrain vehicle and Akash Missile- Sec IV & V etc.

2814
2599
2740.01

4.
BDL
Anti-Tank Guided Missiles, ATGMs of new generation, Surface-to-Air Weapon Systems (SAMs), strategic weapons, launchers, underwater weapons, decoys and test equipment etc.

1804
2770
4299.84

5.
GRSE
Stealth frigates, Anti-Submarine Warfare Corvettes, Landing Craft Utility (LCU) ships, Water Jet Fast Attack Crafts (WJFAC), and Fast Patrol Vessel etc.

1611.67
1612.66
1706.60

6.
GSL

105M Offshore Patrol Vessel (OPV), Fast Patrol Vessel and 11 Fast Interceptor Boats etc.

508.90
569.55
725.96

7.
HSL
Vessels, Tugs, IPV and ‘ICGS Rani Gaidinliu’

453.40
294.16
593.29

8.
MDL
Warships & Submarine includes P15A, P75, Khanderi P75 and Kalvari etc.

2865.51
3592.60
4121.65

9.
MIDHANI
Nickel Base, Cobalt Base and Chromium Superalloys, Special purpose steels, Titanium & Titanium alloys and soft magnatic alloys etc.

572
640.04
678.78

Total:

32623.48
35026.01
39921.13


The percentage of share of domestic-public sector production to the total annual purchase during the said years is approximately 61.1%.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri P.K Biju in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...ed-up-aircraft-production/article17667127.ece

* The inter-government agreement for the deal was signed during Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Russia in December, 2015. *

State-run aerospace behemoth Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has finalised a major plan to manufacture nearly 1,000 military helicopters and over a hundred planes, in tune with government’s focus on speeding up defence indigenisation.

HAL Chairman and Managing Director T Suvarna Raju said the company has also ramped up its infrastructure to deliver 123 Tejas Light Combat Aircraft to the India Air Force with an annual delivery of 16 jets from 2018-19 onwards.

In the next five years, the HAL plans to carry out major upgrade of almost the entire fighter fleet of IAF including Su-30MKI, Jaguars and Mirage jets, making them more lethal, he said.

“Next five years will be really vibrant time for HAL. We are upgrading almost every major platform including Sukhois, Jaguars, Mirage and Hawks.

“We are going to build around 1,000 helicopters including Kamov 226, LCH (Light Combat Helicopter) ALH (Advanced Light Helicopter) in the next 10 years,” Raju told _PTI _in an interview.

The HAL and Russian defence firms have finalised a Joint Venture agreement for production of light weight multi—role ’Kamov 226T’ helicopters in India which will replace the aging fleet of Cheetah and Chetak choppers.

The inter-government agreement for the deal was signed during Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Russia in December, 2015.

On manufacture of Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas, the HAL chief said its production will be doubled from current eight aircraft per year to 16 from 2018—19. Tejas, the smallest and lightest of its class, was inducted into the IAF in July last year.

The HAL has an order from IAF to supply 40 Tejas. The government has also approved the procurement of 83 Tejas Mk-1A taking the total number of the aircraft to be manufactured by HAL to 123.

Raju said besides enhancing infrastructure for redouble manufacturing of Tejas, HAL has also outsourced manufacture of some major components including wings and fuselage of the jet to private industry which will further speed up rate of production.

Calling Sukhoi upgrade a major programme, he said the fleet will be equipped with missiles, avionics and sensors.

Both India and Russia have been in negotiation for upgrade of the Su—30MKI to a near fifth—generation level.

Earlier this month, India and Russia signed two key agreements for long—term maintenance and technical support for the Su—30MKI fleet.

India is one of the largest importers of arms and military platforms globally. The government has been focusing significantly on promoting defence indigenisation by taking a slew of reform initiatives including liberalising FDI in defence sector.

Reflecting government’s focus in the area, Defence Minister Arun Jaitley earlier this month had said India was not happy with the label of world’s largest importer of weapons system and had asked the industry to take advantage of government’s policy to promote defence production.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 16:21 IST
*Towards Self-Reliant in Defence Production *

The Defence Production Policy promulgated by the Government, aims at achieving substantive self-reliance in the design, development and production of equipment, weapon systems, platforms required for defence in as early a time frame as possible, creating conditions conducive for private industry to take an active role in this endeavour; enhancing potential of Small and Medium Enterprises (SMEs) in indigenisation and broadening the defence R&D base of the country. In pursuance of this Policy and ‘Make in India’ initiative, the steps taken by the Government, inter-alia include:-

• Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) has been revised and has come into effect from 1st April 2016. A new category of procurement ‘Buy {Indian-IDDM (Indigenously designed, developed and manufactured)}’ has been introduced in Defence Procurement Procedure-2016 which has been accorded top most priority for procurement of capital equipment. Besides this, preference has been accorded to ‘Buy (Indian)’ and ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ categories of capital acquisition over ‘Buy (Global)’ & ‘Buy & Make (Global)’ categories. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for funding of 90 % of development cost by the Government to Indian industry and reserving projects and exceeding development cost of Rs. 10 crore (Government funded) and Rs. 3 crore (Industry funded) for MSMEs.

• FDI Policy has been revised and under the revised policy, FDI upto 49% is allowed through automatic route and beyond 49% under Government approval route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded.

• Industrial licensing regime for Indian manufacturers has been liberalised and most of the components/ parts/ sub-systems have been taken out from the list of defence products requiring Industrial Licence. This has reduced entry barriers for new entrants in this sector, particularly SMEs. The initial validity of Industrial Licence has been increased from 3 years to 15 years with a provision to further extend it by 3 years on a case to case basis.

• Issues related to level-playing field between Indian & foreign manufacturers, and between public sector & private sector have also been addressed. These include Exchange Rate Variation (ERV) protection for all Indian vendors, removing anomalies in customs/ excise duty etc.

• Offset guidelines have been made flexible by allowing change of Indian Offset Partners (IOPs) and offset components, even in signed contracts. Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) are now not required to indicate the details of IOPs and products at the time of signing of contracts. ‘Services’ as an avenue of offset have been re-instated.

• The process for export clearance has been streamlined and made transparent & online. As a result of aforesaid measures, following achievements have been made:-

• Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) accorded approval of 136 capital procurement cases at an estimated cost of Rs. 4,00,714 crore during the last two financial years (2014-15 and 2015-16) and current year 2016-17 (upto January 2017), out of which 96 cases involving Rs. 2,46,417 crore are under the ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Make’ categories.

• Capital expenditure of Rs. 1,75,420 crore (approx.) was incurred on purchase of defence items for Armed Forces during the last two financial years (2014-2015 and 2015-2016 and current year 2016-2017 (upto December 2016), out of which Capital expenditure of Rs. 1,05,030 crore (approx.) was incurred on purchase from Indian vendors.

• The Government has issued 342 Industrial Licenses (ILs) covering 205 companies for manufacture of a wide range of defence equipment, to Indian companies, till June 2016. Out of 342 ILs, 116 ILs have been issued since the launch of Make in India initiative.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Mahesh Poddar in Rajya Sabha today.

NAMPI/Ranjan

**********

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 16:19 IST
*Meagre Hike in Defence Budgetary Outlay *

In the financial year 2016-17 Budget Estimates (BE) of Defence Services Estimates and Ministry of Defence (Miscellaneous) was Rs. 2,58,589.32 crore, whereas for the financial year 2017-18 BE is Rs. 2,74,114.12 crore, which is around 6% more than the BE for the year 2016-17. The funds are allocated to meet salary requirements, operational revenue expenses, contractual commitments and some fresh modernization schemes. Additional requirement of funds as necessary will be projected depending on pace of utilization of allocation, progress of ongoing and new modernization schemes and priority requirements.



Details of revenue stores and capital modernisation are as follows:

(Rs in crores)

Year
Revenue stores
Capital modernization
Revenue stores + Capital modernization
Budget Estimates
% of Budget Estimates

2007-08
19,615.14
32,826.80
52,441.94
96,000.00
54.63

2016-17
28,882.48
70,000.00
98,882.48
2,49,099.00
39.70



Though, it is a fact that in percentage terms share of Revenue stores and Capital modernisation has decreased from 2007-08, however, in terms of actual amount there has been substantial increase over the period.

The details of utilization of funds for the last five years in respect of Defence Services Estimates are as under:-

(Rs in crores)

Year
Budget Estimates
Revised Estimates
Actuals
Under utilization (-)/
Over utilization (+)

2011-12
1,64,415.49
1,70,936.81
1,70,913.28
-23.53

2012-13
1,93,407.29
1,78,503.52
1,81,775.78
3272.26

2013-14
2,03,672.12
2,03,672.12
2,03,499.35
-172.77

2014-15
2,29,000.00
2,22,370.00
2,18,694.18
-3,675.82

2015-16
2,46,727.00
2,24,636.00
2,25,894.85
1,258.85


As per details given above in some years, there has been underutilization, whereas, in other years there has been excess expenditure with reference to Revised Estimates.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Wansuk Syiem in Rajya Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 16:17 IST
*Self-Sufficiency in Defence Production *

Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various Indian as well as foreign vendors based on threat perceptions, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. The capital expenditure on purchase of defence equipment for the three services in the last two years, from the foreign vendors and Indian vendors is as given below:


*CAPITAL EXPENDITURE:*

(Rs. in crore)


Total Procurement
Procurement from Foreign Vendors
Procurement from Indian Vendors


2014-15
65583.77
25984.86
39598.91

2015-16
62341.86
23192.22
39149.64


The details of imports of defence equipment during the last two years, country-wise, are being compiled and will be laid on the Table of the House.

No targets are fixed for import of defence equipment, and there is no year-wise budget earmarked for the purpose. Defence equipment are procured from foreign vendors based on operational requirements indicated by the Armed Forces.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Kumari Selja in Rajya Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2017 16:15 IST
*DRDO Laboratories and their Research Activities *

Details of laboratories/establishments/units functioning under Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) alongwith their areas of research and locations are given below:




*Areas of Research of DRDO Laboratories/Establishments/Units and their locations:
S. No.
Laboratories/Establishments/Units
Location
Area of Research*



*Cluster Laboratories/Establishments:*

1
Advanced Numerical Research & Analysis Group (ANURAG)
Hyderabad
Computational System


2
Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL)
Hyderabad
Missiles & Strategic Systems


3
Aerial Delivery Research & Development Establishment (ADRDE)
Agra
Parachutes & Aerial Systems

4
Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE)
Bengaluru
Aeronautics

5
Armaments Research & Development Establishment (ARDE)
Pune
Armaments

6
Centre for Air Borne System (CABS)
Bengaluru
Air-Borne Systems

7
Centre for Artificial Intelligence & Robotics (CAIR)
Bengaluru
Artificial Intelligence & Robotics


8
Centre for Fire, Explosives & Environment Safety (CFEES)
Delhi
Explosives

9
Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS)
Hyderabad
High Energy Weapons

10
Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE)
Chennai
Combat Vehicles

11
Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE)
Bengaluru
Avionics

12
Defence Bio-engineering & Electro-medical Laboratory (DEBEL)
Bengaluru
Bio-engineering

13
Defence Electronics Applications Laboratory (DEAL)
Dehradun
Electronics & Communication Systems

14
Defence Food Research Laboratory (DFRL)
Mysore
Food Research


15
Defence Institute of Bio-Energy Research (DIBER)
Haldwani
Bio-Energy


16
Defence Institute of High Altitude Research (DIHAR)
Leh
High Altitude Agro-animal Research


17
Defence Institute of Physiology & Allied Sciences (DIPAS)
Delhi
Physiology


18
Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR)
Delhi
Psychological Research

19
Defence Laboratory (DL)
Jodhpur
Camouflaging and Isotopes

20
Defence Electronics Research Laboratory (DLRL)
Hyderabad
Electronic Warfare

21
Defence Materials & Stores Research & Development Establishment (DMSRDE)
Kanpur




Textiles, Polymers & Composites

22
Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL)
Hyderabad
Metallurgy

23
Defence Research & Development Establishment (DRDE)
Gwalior
Chemical & Biological Warfare

24
Defence Research & Development Laboratory (DRDL)
Hyderabad
Missile & Strategic Systems

25
Defence Research Laboratory (DRL)
Tezpur
Health & Hygiene

26
Defence Terrain Research Laboratory (DTRL)
Delhi
Terrain Research


27
Gas Turbine Research Establishment (GTRE)
Bengaluru
Gas Turbine

28
High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL)
Pune
High Energy Materials

29
Institute of Nuclear Medicines & Allied Sciences (INMAS)
Delhi
Nuclear Medicine


30
Instruments Research & Development Establishment (IRDE)
Dehradun
Electronics & Optical Systems


31
Integarted Test Range (ITR)
Balasore
Missile Testing

32
Joint Cypher Bureau (JCB)
Delhi
Cypher Systems


33
Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC)
Delhi
Laser Technology


34
Electronics & Radar Development Establishment (LRDE)
Bengaluru
Radars

35
Microwave Tube Research & Development Centre (MTRDC)
Bengaluru
Microwave Devices

36
Naval Materials Research Laboratory (NMRL)
Ambernath
Naval Materials

37
Naval Physical & Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL)
Kochi
Sonar Systems

38
Naval Science & Technological Laboratory (NSTL)
Visakhapatnam
Underwater Weapons

39
Proof and Experimental Establishment (PXE)
Balasore
Armament Testing

40
Research Centre Imarat (RCI)
Hyderabad
Missile & Strategic Systems

41
Research & Development Establishment (Engrs) (R&DE[E])
Pune
Engineering Systems & Weapon Platforms

42
Scientific Analysis Group (SAG)
Delhi
Cryptology

43
Snow and Avalanche Study Establishment (SASE)
Chandigarh
Snow and Avalanche

44
Solid State Physics Laboratory (SSPL)
Delhi
Solid- State/ Semiconductor Materials

45
Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory (TBRL)
Chandigarh
Ballistics

46
Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (VRDE)
Ahmednagar
Wheeled Vehicles

*HR Institutions:*

1
Centre for Personnel Talent Management (CEPTAM)
Delhi
Talent Management

2
Institute of Technology Management (ITM)
Mussoorie
Technology Management

3
Recuirtment and Assessment Centre (RAC)
Delhi
Human Resource


*Other Institutions:*

1
Advanced Centre for Energetic Materials (ACEM)
Nasik
High Energy Materials

2
Centre for Advanced Systems (CAS)
Hyderabad
Advanced Systems

3
Centre for Military Air-worthiness & Certification (CEMILAC)
Bengaluru
Airworthiness & Certification

4
Defence Scientific Information & Documentation Centre (DESIDOC)
Delhi
Information System and Documentation

5
DRDO Integration Centre (DIC)
Panagarh
Systems Integration

6
Institute for Systems Studies & Analyses (ISSA)
Delhi
Systems Analysis

7
Mobile Systems Complex (MSC)
Pune
Missile Systems

8
SF Complex (SFC)
Jagdalpur
Propellant

*Centres of Excellence:*

1
DRDO Bhartihar University (DRDO-BU), Centre of Excellence
Coimbatore
Life Sciences

2
Advanced Centre for Research in High Energy Materials (ACRHEM)
Hyderabad
High Energy Materials

3
Centre of Excellence in Cryptology
Kolkata
Cryptology

4
Centre of Millimeter Wave Semiconductor Devices and Systems
Kolkata
Millimeter Wave and Semiconductor

5
Advanced Centre for Excellence on Composite Materials (ACECM)
Bengaluru
Composite Materials

6
Research and Innovation Centre (RIC)
Chennai
Sensors & MEMS

7
Centre of Propulsion Technology (CoPT)
Mumbai
Propulsion Technology

8
Jagdish Chandra Bose Centre for Advanced Technology (JCBCAT)
Jadavpur
Strategic Systems

9
Joint Advanced Technology Centre (JATC)
Delhi
Photonic Technologies, Plasmonics and Quantum Photonics

10
Centre of Excellence in Systems Design and Engineering
Mumbai
Systems Design


These projects cover a wide variety of technology domains from aeronautics to missiles and naval systems.


A list of products developed by DRDO during last two years and the current year for defence and civilian use is given below:

Products developed by DRDO for defence and civilian use during last two years and current year:


Ø 120 mm FSAPDS Mk-II Ammunition for MBT Arjun

Ø 120 mm FSAPDS Practice Ammunition for MBT Arjun

Ø 250 Kg Pre-fragmented Bomb

Ø 46m Inflatable Radome

Ø Abhay Sonar

Ø Air Bursting Grenades for Individual Weapons

Ø Akash Weapon System

Ø Anti Torpedo Decoys

Ø Anti-Torpedo Decoy System (Maareech)

Ø Bar Mine Layer

Ø CBRNe Remotely Operated Platforms

Ø Commander’s Non-Panoramic TI Sight for AFVs (T-90, T-72 & BMP-II)

Ø Computerized Pilot Selection System

Ø Dual Colour Missile Approach Warning System for Fighter Aircraft

Ø Electro-Optical Fire Control System for Naval Ships

Ø Electro-Optical Sensors for Airborne Platforms

Ø Enhanced Range Rocket (Pinaka Mk-II)

Ø EW Suite for Fighter Aircraft

Ø Exotic and Indigenous Varieties of Vegetables under Protected Environment

Ø G-band CC-TWT for Weapon Locating Radar

Ø Heavy Drop System - 16T

Ø High Speed Heavy Weight Ship Launched Torpedo (Varunastra)

Ø Hull Mounted Sonar (HUMSA)

Ø Integrated Automotive Vetronics Systems for AFVs

Ø Ku-Band MPM based Transmitter for Airborne Radar

Ø Laser Target Designator with Thermal Imager for Air Force

Ø Medium Power Radar for IAF

Ø Medium Size Integrated Aerostat Surveillance System

Ø Minefield Marking Equipment Mk-II.

Ø Mountain Foot Bridge

Ø Multi Calibre Individual Weapon System

Ø Multi-Influence Ground Mine

Ø NBC Technologies

Ø Penetration-cum-Blast

Ø Sub-Munition Warheads for Pinaka

Ø Synthetic Aperture Radar for UAV

Ø Terrain Assessment System for Trans-border Deserts in Western Sector

Ø Thermo-Baric Ammunition for 120 mm Arjun Tank

Ø Upgraded Troposcatter Communication System for IAF

Ø Vehicle Mounted High Power Laser Directed Energy System Against RPVs/UAVs/DRONES

Ø Water Mist System Validation for Fire Protection in Naval Ships.

Ø 

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed various nutritious and protein-rich foods to cater the requirements of Service personnel deployed at high altitude and snow bound areas. The major protein food products developed by DRDO are: Protein-rich bars; Energy-rich bars; Protein-rich instant Halwa-mix, Upma-mix; and Protein-rich Chapattis.

Details of funds allocated to the Department of Defence Research & Development during the last three years are given below:-

*Year
Allocation of funds
(Rs. in crore)*

2014-15
13716.14

2015-16
13540.11

2016-17
(Budget Estimates)
13593.78


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Surendra Singh Nagar in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Alpha designs Software defined radios:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Actually some very impressive stuff:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Actually some very impressive stuff:




Definitely some talented people in that lab. A lot of labs are gain momentum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
31-March, 2017 15:05 IST
*Projects under Make In India Programme *

‘Make in India’ initiative in defence production, is primarily driven by capital acquisition of defence equipment and other policy initiatives of the Government. Capital acquisition of defence equipment is carried out as per the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP), which stipulates a time schedule for completion of the procurement cycle. However, the time taken to undertake capital procurement of defence equipment depends on the nature and complexity of the equipment being procured. Nonetheless, under the DPP-2016. Government has laid down provisions for ensuring swift decision making and effective implementation of the procurement process.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), a Research & Development wing of Ministry, is primarily involved in design & development of strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the field of armament, missiles, combat vehicles, combat aircrafts, radars, etc for the Armed Forces.

Procurement of capital equipment from Indian companies, is carried out under the ambit of ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’, ‘Make’ and the Make phase of ‘Buy & Make’ categories of capital acquisition. Projects are awarded to Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) and private players as per the provisions of Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP). During the last two financial years (2014-15 & 2015-16), 85 cases involving Rs. 1,60,362 crore have been accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AON) by Defence Acquisition Council under these categories.

The entry of private companies in defence is not likely to adversely affect the role of DRDO and DPSUs; as role of these segments are complimentary and supplementary in nature. The wider participation of defence industry, including private sector, is beneficial for the overall objective of self-reliance and indigenisation in the defence sector. The Government has taken several steps to encourage participation of private sector including foreign investment in the sector.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Mohd. Salim and Shri MD. Badaruddoza Khan in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
31-March, 2017 15:03 IST
*Defence Assets *

The Defence Production Policy promulgated by the Government, aims at achieving substantive self-reliance in the design, development and production of equipment, weapon systems, platforms required for defence in as early a time frame as possible; creating conditions conducive for the private industry to take an active role in this endeavour; enhancing potential of Small and Medium Enterprises (SMEs) in indigenisation and broadening the defence R&D base of the country. In pursuance of this policy and ‘Make in India’ initiative, the steps taken by the Government, _inter alia_ include:

Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) has been revised and has come into effect from 1stApril 2016. A new category of procurement ‘Buy Indian-IDDM (Indigenously Designed, Developed and Manufactured)’ has been introduced in DPP-2016 which has been accorded top most priority for procurement of capital equipment. Besides this, preference has been accorded to ‘Buy (Indian)’ and ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ categories of capital acquisition over ‘Buy (Global)’ & ‘Buy & Make(Global)’ categories. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been simplified with provisions for funding of 90 % of development cost by the Government to Indian industry and reserving projects not exceeding development cost of Rs.10 crore (Government funded) and Rs.3 crore (Industry funded) for MSMEs.
 FDI Policy has been revised and under the revised policy, FDI upto 49% is allowed through automatic route and beyond 49% under Government approval route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded.
 Industrial licensing regime for Indian manufacturers has been liberalised and most of the components/ parts/ sub-systems have been taken out from the list of defence products requiring Industrial Licence. This has reduced entry barriers for new entrants in this sector, particularly SMEs. 
Issues related to level-playing field between Indian & foreign manufacturers, and between public sector & private sector have also been addressed. These include Exchange Rate Variation (ERV) protection for all Indian vendors, removing anomalies in customs/ excise duty etc.
Offset guidelines have been made flexible by allowing change of Indian Offset Partners (IOPs) and offset components, even in the already concluded contracts. Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) are now not required to indicate the details of IOPs and products at the time of signing of contracts. ‘Services’ as an avenue of offset have been re-instated.
The process for export clearance has been streamlined and made transparent & online.
No specific targets have been set for export of defence equipment to friendly countries as the same depends on the export orders bagged by the industry and clearances given by the Government to friendly countries.

So far 36 Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) proposals / joint ventures have been approved in defence sector for manufacture of various defence equipments. However, since as per FDI policy, for defence sector, FDI upto 49% is allowed through automatic route. Information related to cases with less than 49% FDI are not maintained by the Ministry.

At present, there is no proposal of Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) and Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) to set up manufacturing unit of high technology defence equipments at Ambala, Haryana. No private company has been issued industrial license by Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP) to set up manufacturing unit of defence equipment at Ambala, Haryana.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rattan Lal Kataria in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
31-March, 2017 15:04 IST
*Shortage of Funds in DRDO *

In the financial year 2016-17 Budget Estimates (BE) of Defence Services Estimates and Ministry of Defence (Miscellaneous) was Rs. 2,58,589.32 crore, whereas for the financial year 2017-18 BE is Rs. 2,74,114.12 crore, which is around 6% more of the BE for the year 2016-17. The funds are allocated to meet Salary requirements, operational revenue expenses, contractual commitments and some fresh modernization schemes. Additional requirement of funds as necessary will be projected depending on pace of utilization of allocation, progress of ongoing and new modernization schemes and priority requirements.


The BE allocation to Defence Research Development Organization (DRDO) for the financial year 2016-17 was Rs 13,593.78 croes whereas for the financial year 2017-18 BE allocation is Rs. 14,818.74 crores. Additional requirement of funds for DRDO, if necessary, will be projected depending on pace of utilization of allocation and progress of ongoing and new schemes / projects. DRDO is managing within the budgetary allocation by re-prioritizing the project activities.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri R. Gopalakrishnan in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:55 IST
*DRDO Laboratories *

Details of laboratories/establishments/units functioning under Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) along with their areas of research and locations are given below:

Areas of Research of DRDO Laboratories/Establishments/Units and their locations:

S. No.

Laboratories/Establishments/Units

Location

Area of Research


Cluster Laboratories/Establishments:

1

Advanced Numerical Research & Analysis Group (ANURAG)

Hyderabad

Computational System

2

Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL)

Hyderabad

Missiles & Strategic Systems

3

Aerial Delivery Research & Development Establishment (ADRDE)

Agra

Parachutes & Aerial Systems

4

Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE)

Bengaluru

Aeronautics

5

Armaments Research & Development Establishment (ARDE)

Pune

Armaments

6

Centre for Air Borne System (CABS)

Bengaluru

Air-Borne Systems

7

Centre for Artificial Intelligence & Robotics (CAIR)

Bengaluru

Artificial Intelligence & Robotics

8

Centre for Fire, Explosives & Environment Safety (CFEES)

Delhi

Explosives

9

Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS)

Hyderabad

High Energy Weapons

10

Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE)

Chennai

Combat Vehicles

11

Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE)

Bengaluru

Avionics

12

Defence Bio-engineering & Electro-medical Laboratory (DEBEL)

Bengaluru

Bio-engineering

13

Defence Electronics Applications Laboratory (DEAL)

Dehradun

Electronics & Communication Systems

14

Defence Food Research Laboratory (DFRL)

Mysore

Food Research

15

Defence Institute of Bio-Energy Research (DIBER)

Haldwani

Bio-Energy

16

Defence Institute of High Altitude Research (DIHAR)

Leh

High Altitude Agro-animal Research

17

Defence Institute of Physiology & Allied Sciences (DIPAS)

Delhi

Physiology

18

Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR)

Delhi

Psychological Research

19

Defence Laboratory (DL)

Jodhpur

Camouflaging and Isotopes

20

Defence Electronics Research Laboratory (DLRL)

Hyderabad

Electronic Warfare

21

Defence Materials & Stores Research & Development Establishment (DMSRDE)

Kanpur

Textiles, Polymers & Composites

22

Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL)

Hyderabad

Metallurgy

23

Defence Research & Development Establishment (DRDE)

Gwalior

Chemical & Biological Warfare

24

Defence Research & Development Laboratory (DRDL)

Hyderabad

Missile & Strategic Systems

25

Defence Research Laboratory (DRL)

Tezpur

Health & Hygiene

26

Defence Terrain Research Laboratory (DTRL)

Delhi

Terrain Research

27

Gas Turbine Research Establishment (GTRE)

Bengaluru

Gas Turbine

28

High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL)

Pune

High Energy Materials

29

Institute of Nuclear Medicines & Allied Sciences (INMAS)

Delhi

Nuclear Medicine

30

Instruments Research & Development Establishment (IRDE)

Dehradun

Electronics & Optical Systems

31

Integrated Test Range (ITR)

Balasore

Missile Testing

32

Joint Cypher Bureau (JCB)

Delhi

Cypher Systems

33

Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC)

Delhi

Laser Technology

34

Electronics & Radar Development Establishment (LRDE)

Bengaluru

Radars

35

Microwave Tube Research & Development Centre (MTRDC)

Bengaluru

Microwave Devices

36

Naval Materials Research Laboratory (NMRL)

Ambernath

Naval Materials

37

Naval Physical & Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL)

Kochi

Sonar Systems

38

Naval Science & Technological Laboratory (NSTL)

Visakhapatnam

Underwater Weapons

39

Proof and Experimental Establishment (PXE)

Balasore

Armament Testing

40

Research Centre Imarat (RCI)

Hyderabad

Missile & Strategic Systems

41

Research & Development Establishment (Engrs) (R&DE[E])

Pune

Engineering Systems & Weapon Platforms

42

Scientific Analysis Group (SAG)

Delhi

Cryptology

43

Snow and Avalanche Study Establishment (SASE)

Chandigarh

Snow and Avalanche

44

Solid State Physics Laboratory (SSPL)

Delhi

Solid- State/ Semiconductor Materials

45

Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory (TBRL).

Chandigarh

Ballistics

46

Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (VRDE).

Ahmednagar

Wheeled Vehicles



*HR Institutions:*

1

Centre for Personnel Talent Management (CEPTAM).

Delhi

Talent Management

2

Institute of Technology Management (ITM).

Mussoorie

Technology Management

3

Recruitment and Assessment Centre (RAC).

Delhi

Human Resource



*Other Institutions:*



1

Advanced Centre for Energetic Materials (ACEM).

Nasik

High Energy Materials

2

Centre for Advanced Systems (CAS).

Hyderabad

Advanced Systems

3

Centre for Military Air-worthiness & Certification (CEMILAC).

Bengaluru

Airworthiness & Certification

4

Defence Scientific Information & Documentation Centre (DESIDOC).

Delhi

Information System and Documentation

5

DRDO Integration Centre (DIC).

Panagarh

Systems Integration

6

Institute for Systems Studies & Analyses (ISSA).

Delhi

Systems Analysis

7

Mobile Systems Complex (MSC).

Pune

Missile Systems

8

SF Complex (SFC).

Jagdalpur

Propellant

*Centres of Excellence:*



1

DRDO Bhartihar University (DRDO-BU), Centre of Excellence.

Coimbatore

Life Sciences

2

Advanced Centre for Research in High Energy Materials (ACRHEM).

Hyderabad

High Energy Materials.

3

Centre of Excellence in Cryptology.

Kolkata

Cryptology

4

Centre of Millimeter Wave Semiconductor Devices and Systems.

Kolkata

Millimeter Wave and Semiconductor.

5

Advanced Centre for Excellence on Composite Materials (ACECM).

Bengaluru

Composite Materials.

6

Research and Innovation Centre (RIC).

Chennai

Sensors & MEMS.

7

Centre of Propulsion Technology (CoPT).

Mumbai

Propulsion Technology.

8

Jagdish Chandra Bose Centre for Advanced Technology (JCBCAT).

Jadavpur

Strategic Systems.

9

Joint Advanced Technology Centre (JATC).

Delhi

Photonic Technologies, Plasmonics and Quantum Photonics.

10

Centre of Excellence in Systems Design and Engineering.

Mumbai

Systems Design.








These projects cover a wide variety of technology domains from aeronautics to missiles and naval systems.


A list of products developed by DRDO during last two years and the current year for defence and civilian use is given below:

Products developed by DRDO for defence and civilian use during last two years and current year:

Ø Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas.

Ø Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) System.

Ø 155mm/52 Calibre Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS).

Ø Weapon Locating Radar (WLR) Swati.

Ø High Speed Heavy Weight Ship Launched Torpedo (Varunastra).

Ø Anti-Torpedo Decoy System (Maareech).

Ø Arudhra-Medium Power Radar.

Ø Akash Weapon System.

Ø Abhay Sonar.

Ø Hull Mounted Sonar (HUMSA).

Ø NBC Technologies.

Ø 120 mm FSAPDS Mk-II Ammunition for MBT Arjun.

Ø 120 mm FSAPDS Practice Ammunition for MBT Arjun.

Ø 250 Kg Pre-fragmented Bomb.

Ø 46m Inflatable Radome.

Ø Air Bursting Grenades for Individual Weapons.

Ø Anti Torpedo Decoys.

Ø Bar Mine Layer.

Ø CBRNe Remotely Operated Platforms.

Ø Commander’s Non-Panoramic TI Sight for AFVs (T-90, T-72 & BMP-II).

Ø Computerized Pilot Selection System.

Ø Dual Colour Missile Approach Warning System for Fighter Aircraft.

Ø Electro-Optical Fire Control System for Naval Ships.

Ø Electro-Optical Sensors for Airborne Platforms.

Ø Enhanced Range Rocket (Pinaka Mk-II).

Ø EW Suite for Fighter Aircraft.

Ø Exotic and Indigenous Varieties of Vegetables under Protected Environment.

Ø G-band CC-TWT for Weapon Locating Radar.

Ø Heavy Drop System - 16T.

Ø Integrated Automotive Vetronics Systems for AFVs.

Ø Ku-Band MPM based Transmitter for Airborne Radar.

Ø Laser Target Designator with Thermal Imager for Air Force.

Ø Medium Size Integrated Aerostat Surveillance System.

Ø Minefield Marking Equipment Mk-II.

Ø Mountain Foot Bridge.

Ø Multi Calibre Individual Weapon System.

Ø Multi-Influence Ground Mine.

Ø Penetration-cum-Blast.

Ø Sub-Munition Warheads for Pinaka.

Ø Synthetic Aperture Radar for UAV.

Ø Terrain Assessment System for Trans-border Deserts in Western Sector.

Ø Thermo-Baric Ammunition for 120 mm Arjun Tank.

Ø Upgraded Troposcatter Communication System for IAF.

Ø Vehicle Mounted High Power Laser Directed Energy System Against RPVs/UAVs/DRONES.

Ø Water Mist System Validation for Fire Protection in Naval Ships.

Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed various nutritious and protein-rich foods to cater the requirements of Service personnel deployed at high altitude and snow bound areas. The major protein food products developed by DRDO are: Protein-rich bars; Energy-rich bars; Protein-rich instant Halwa-mix, Upma-mix; and Protein-rich Chapattis.

Details of funds allocated to the Department of Defence Research & Development during the last three years are given below:-


Year
Allocation of funds
(Rs. in crore)

2014-15
13716.14

2015-16
13540.11

2016-17
13501.00

2017-18(Budget Estimates)
14818.74

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley in a written reply to Shri Hari Manjhi in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:55 IST
*Setting up of Research Fund *

The Government has recently approved a Defence Innovation Fund (DIF) which aims at creation of ecosystem to foster innovation and technology development in Defence, by engaging R&D institutes/academia and industry including start-ups & individual innovators and provide them the funding to carry out innovative development which has the potential for future commercialization. The DIF is initially proposed to be funded by two Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), M/s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and M/s Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL). Later on, the Fund can also receive grants from Government and from other not-for-profit organisations in public or private sector. 

In addition, the Government has also launched a scheme of Technology Development Fund (TDF) which aims at funding the development of defence and dual use technologies that are currently not available with the Indian defence industry, or have not been developed so far, thus creating an ecosystem for enhancing cutting edge technology capability for Defence applications. The TDF scheme is implemented by DRDO and provides for assistance in the form of grant to public and private industries for design and development of key defence technologies. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Yogi Aditya Nath in Lok Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence

07-April, 2017 15:47 IST
*Self-Reliance in Defence Sector *

Defence being a technology and innovation driven sector, latest technology and inventions are crucial to achieve self-reliance in defence sector. 

The goal of acquiring advanced technologies from foreign countries is pursued through bilateral arrangements with various countries, industrial policy and Defence Procurement Policy. Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has bilateral and multilateral international cooperation with countries such as Russia, Israel, USA, South Korea, Singapore, UK etc, for the development of strategic, unique, transformative, advanced technology / systems / platforms in alignment with ‘Make in India’. Apart from this, in the last two years, Indo-US Defence Technology and Trade Initiative (DTTI) and a Joint Working Group (JWG) on Defence Equipment and Technology Cooperation with Japan have been started with a view to promote cooperation in the field of defence equipments and technology. 

In order to facilitate collaborations between Indian and foreign companies so as to have technology transfer from foreign to Indian companies, Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) policy for defence has been revised and under the revised policy, FDI upto 49% is allowed through automatic route and beyond 49% under Government approval route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded. 

In the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP), under ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories of capital acquisition, foreign companies and Indian companies are encouraged to work together to produce defence equipment in India as part of Make in India. The objective of these categories of capital acquisition is to encourage technology partnerships between Indian and foreign companies. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajesh Pandey in Lok Sabha today.

***************

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:45 IST
*Supply of High-Nitrogen Steel *

The Technology of processing Nickel Free High-Nitrogen Steel (HNS) has been developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). HNS has been found to have potential for use in armour applications. Non-exclusive Transfer of Technology (ToT) has been given to M/s Jindal Stainless Hisar Limited, a private industry, on 1st March, 2017. This being a non-exclusive ToT, the technology can also been transferred to any other private or public industry, interested in absorbing this technology. However, the ToT does not involve a supply agreement. 

The development of HNS was initiated as a basic Research & Development (R&D) and the technology fits to the policy of ‘Make in India’ initiative. 

HNS has potential for use in all armour applications. However, for material to be qualified and used in a specific combat vehicle application, it has to undergo many types of tests by the designers of the vehicle, including ballistic testing against specific ammunitions. The qualification of any material for its introduction into any armoured application is a long process and HNS has not yet been qualified for use in these applications. 

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley in a written reply to Shri B. Senguttuvan in Lok Sabha today.

**************

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:53 IST
*Allocation of Budget for Defence Purchases *

Capital Acquisition of defence equipment is undertaken as a continuous activity to keep the Armed Forces in a state of preparedness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. All efforts are made to optimally use budgeted funds for meeting committed liabilities relating to already concluded capital acquisition contracts and for new schemes contracted during the year.

The Revised Estimates and Expenditure in respect of Capital Acquisition for the last three financial years are given below:

(Rs. in crore)

Year
Revised Estimate
Expenditure

2014-15
66151.73
65862.38

2015-16
65400.00
62235.54

2016-17
62619.36
68252.87*

(*Provisional)

The proposal for setting up of a “Non-lapsable Capital Fund Account” is under inter-Ministerial consultation.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. K Gopal and others in Lok Sabha today.

***************

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:53 IST
*Defence Projects *

The Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP)-2016 has provision for capital acquisition of defence equipment under categories of ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’, ‘Make’, ‘Buy & Make’ and ‘Buy (Global)’. Under ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy(Indian)’, ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Make’ categories, the contracts are signed with Indian vendors, and for ‘Buy & Make and ‘Buy (Global)’ categories, the contracts are signed with foreign vendors. During the last two years and the current year till Dec 2016, the Government has signed 141 contracts with total value of approx. Rs 2,00,011 crore for capital procurement of defence equipment, out of which, 90 contracts worth approx. Rs 83,345 crore have been signed with Indian vendors under ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)', ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Make’ categories, while 51 contracts worth approx. Rs l,l6,666 crore have been signed with foreign vendors under ‘Buy (Global)’ and ‘Buy & Make (Global)’ categories of capital acquisition. 

The defence equipment for which contracts have been signed inter-alia include rockets, radars, artillery guns, helicopters, aircraft, missiles, ammunition and simulators. The timelines for operationalization of a contract are governed by the terms and conditions of the contract. The time taken to undertake capital procurement of defence equipment depends on the nature, size and complexity of the equipment. 

As the projects are executed by the respective firms, post award of the contract, the data related to the employment generation in the projects is not maintained in the Department. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Hema Malini in Lok Sabha today.

************

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:50 IST
*Performance of Ordnance Factory Board *

Value of Issue by Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) is on actual basis. The Supply target vis-à-vis achievement of OFB during last three years is given below:-



Year
RE target
Value of Issue
% achievement
% increase in Value of Issue (Year to Year)

2013-14
11,860
11,123
94%
-

2014-15
11,900
11,364
96%
2.17

2015-16
13,515
13,047
97%
14.80


The factual data shows marginal shortfall in achieving the targets, which is on account of reasons like delay in receipt of inputs from trade sources both indigenous and import origin, capacity constraints in some areas, Non realization of advance from Police units and civil market for arms and weapons, delay in indents for logistic vehicles, Non receipt of Bulk Production Clearance, etc. However, in terms of value of Issue, the year 2015-16 achieved a growth of 14.80%.

CAG audit has indicated instances of advance issue of vouchers. The cases of advance issue vouchers mentioned by CAG audit have been examined in consultation with OFB for corrective action. Principal Controller of Accounts (Factories) has instructed Branch Account Offices not to accept issue vouchers without dispatch details. With the introduction of payment of Excise Duties (ED) by the Ordnance Factories on their products from 1st June, 2015, Issues of the items are linked with Excise Gate Pass thereby eliminating instances of advance issue vouchers.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri B. V. Naik in Lok Sabha today.

*************

Ministry of Defence
07-April, 2017 15:49 IST
*Scheme for Re-Skilling Ex-Servicemen *

Re-settlement training courses are being conducted for retiring personnel of Armed Forces since more than four decades. A Memorandum of Understanding between Ministry of Defence and Ministry of Skill Development & Entrepreneurship has been signed on 13th July, 2015. Resettlement training of Directorate General Resettlement

(DGR) has now been linked to:

(i)

National Skill Qualification Framework (NSQF) based skill training for Ex-servicemen.

(ii)

Assessment and certification by National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC) – NSDC Certification will equip Ex-servicemen with required standards and better certification which would help them in securing suitable jobs in Government / Private sector.

(iii)

Placement linked training – with NSQF skill based training and Common Norms, placement of trainees is expected to improve substantially.

Resettlement courses are being conducted in Government as well as private training institutes that are certified by NSDC.

55 private training institutes were engaged for skill training in Financial Year 2016-17.

There is no such proposal at present.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ramsinh Rathwa in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

Naval Air: India Buys, Sells And Buys
In early 2017 Burma ordered $40 million worth of the new Indian made Shyena lightweight anti-submarine torpedo. This is the first export sale and the Indian Navy has apparently only received a few dozen of them. For India Shyena replaces the Italian A244S, a 254 kg (559 pound) model widely used (by 16 nations) since the early 1980s model. These smaller torpedoes are used mainly for anti-submarine warfare and are usually fired from helicopters, naval patrol aircraft or warships. India bought 450 of the A244S but obtained a license to manufacture their version (called NST58) in India and because of that was able to develop local suppliers for nearly all the components.

Shyena was supposed to be an improved A244S but apparently was that in name only and not as capable as the latest MK 3 version of the A244S, which has a longer range (13.5 kilometers compared to six kilometers) and a much more effective sensor and guidance system. In 2012, after two decades of development, India put Shyena into production and at least 25 were delivered to the Indian Navy for use on helicopters.

Meanwhile in 2011 India ordered 32 American Mk54 lightweight anti-submarine torpedoes to equip their eight new P-8I anti-submarine aircraft. The existing P-3 aircraft (which the P-8 is replacing) usually carries eight torpedoes. The Mk54 is, like Shyena, a 324mm (12.75 inch) weapon, weighing about 340 kg (750 pounds) and with a warhead containing 45 kg (100 pounds) of explosives. Its guidance system has been designed to work well in shallow coastal waters. In addition, the U.S. Navy has two glide kits for air-launched anti-submarine torpedoes like the Mk54. Putting wings on torpedoes is all about U.S. Navy concern about the growing use of anti-aircraft missiles by submarines. To deal with that problem, it sought to equip some Mk54 torpedoes that are normally dropped into the water at a low altitude, by P-3 patrol aircraft, with an add-on glide kit. These systems consist of wings, control flaps, a flight control computer, battery and GPS for navigation. The kit allows a torpedo to be released at 6,300 meters (20,000 feet), which is outside the range of submarine launched anti-aircraft missiles, and glide, for 10-15 kilometers, down to about 100 meters (300 feet) altitude, where the glide kit would be jettisoned, and the torpedo would enter the water and seek out the sub. Normally, the P-3 has to descend to under a 330 meters (a thousand feet) to launch an Mk54 torpedo. This takes time, and puts stress on the aircraft. Reducing stress on these larger maritime patrol aircraft was apparently one reason for introducing the glide kit. There apparently not a lot of subs out there equipped with anti-aircraft missile systems. These systems have been around for years, and many are basically shoulder fired type missiles adapted for launch from a water-proof container that is released by a submerged sub. The P-8s are jet powered, and prefer to remain at higher altitudes.

There are other reasons for the glide kits. Many subs have sensors that are sensitive enough to detect low flying helicopters (the main target for the subs anti-aircraft missiles) and aircraft. The P-3 is also more effective if it can stay at high altitude all the time. Moreover, the glide kit is easy to build, since it can use items already used for smart bombs (JDAM) and earlier glide kits.

The Mk54 lightweight torpedo entered production in 2003 and is a good example of how to handle development of systems like this. Costing about a million dollars each, the Mk54 is a cheaper, and somewhat less capable replacement for the Cold War era high tech Mk50 and the old reliable Mk46. The Mk54 is a more cost effective alternative to the three million dollar Mk50, which was in development for over two decades. The Mk50 was difficult to build because it was meant to be a "smart" torpedo that was light enough to be carried by helicopters, and could go deep to kill Russian nuclear subs. But when the Mk50 finally became available in the late 90s, the typical target was a quieter diesel-electric sub in shallow coastal waters. So the Mk54 was developed, using cheaper, off-the-shelf, electronic components, some technology from the Mk50 and larger Mk48, as well as the simpler, but not deep diving, frame and propulsion systems of the older Mk46 lightweight torpedo. Thus the 3.25 meter (ten foot) long Mk54 is a bit of a hybrid, created to save money, and also be more capable against quieter subs operating in shallower water. The Mk54 has a range of about ten kilometers and a top speed of about 72 kilometers an hour. It has a built in sonar that can search for the target sub, as well as acoustic sensors (listening devices to pick up any sounds a sub might make). The Mk54 also has an onboard computer and a data file of underwater noises and search tactics, which are used as it tries to find its target, and keep after it until it can hit the sub and destroy it with the explosives in the warhead.

In the last 40 years, some 25,000 of the older Mk 46 torpedoes were made, and at least a few thousand Mk54s have been manufactured. Mk50s are kept in inventory to deal with the few hostile nuclear subs that are still out there, although the Mk54 also has a capability of going deep, just not as deep as the more expensive Mk50.

There is still a market for lightweight torpedoes that are produced in smaller quantities. A few thousand built and sold over a decade or so is economically viable. This was the case with the A244S and similar models from European nations. China also developed its own lightweight torpedo based on some A244S ones it bought. In addition to selling the torpedoes the manufacturer makes a lot of money selling upgrades, customer modifications and maintenance and repair services. Most of these torpedoes are never used as intended and eventually retired when they are so old they are unreliable and not worth refurbishing. In light of all this India will have a difficult time establishing Shyena as a economically and militarily worthwhile effort. 
https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htnavai/articles/20170415.aspx


----------



## RISING SUN

L&T and Hanwa Techwin of South Korea to deliver artillery guns to Indian Army


Indian engineering conglomerate Larsen & Toubro (L&T) and Hanwa Techwin of South Korea signed a contract on Friday to manufacture the K9 Vajra-T tracked, self propelled artillery guns for the Indian Army.

The K9 has been shortlisted by the Army after extensive trials and it got the final approval from the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS) recently. The formal contract with the Government is expected in the next few days.

The procurement process began in January 2011 when the Request For Proposal (RFP) was issued under the Buy Global category.

The deal estimated at around Rs. 4,600 crore is for 100 guns and is likely to expand further. Deliveries will begin in 18 months and completed in 42 months.

Vajra-T is a 155mm, 52 caliber self propelled artillery gun with a maximum range of 40km. It is an upgraded variant of the original K9 Thunder gun. The fire control system has been customised for desert conditions as per requirements of the Indian Army.

As per agreement, the first 10 guns will be imported from South Korea and the rest would be manufactured by L&T in India.

L&T said in a statement that the first 10 guns would be manufactured at L&T facility at Talegon near Pune. L&T is setting up a green field manufacturing facility at Hazira in Gujarat.

This is the second major deal for artillery guns concluded by the Army recently. Last year India signed a deal for 145 Ultra-Light Howitzers with the US under the Foreign Military Sales program.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...llery-guns-to-indian-army/article18180322.ece


----------



## Hindustani78

Display of the indigenously developed Assault Rifle (AK-47) at OFT campus near Tiruchi. | Photo Credit:  B. Velankanni Raj


----------



## Abingdonboy

An unknown light armoured vehicle caught testing in India:







Is speculated to be based on the Mahindra Axe platform

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abingdonboy said:


> An unknown light armoured vehicle caught testing in India:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is speculated to be based on the Mahindra Axe platform


Is is also possible that this is the TATA LSV:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> Is is also possible that this is the TATA LSV:


Damn Great Catch!!! ... where is this??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Is is also possible that this is the TATA LSV:




Probably a heavier variant of it.

The tires they were showing in that page was much, much smaller.


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Damn Great Catch!!! ... where is this??



No idea bro but it is on MH plates.



Water Car Engineer said:


> Probably a heavier variant of it.
> 
> The tires they were showing in that page was much, much smaller.


Not sure about a "heavier variant", I agree the wheels on the pictured vehicle look much bulkier than in the render but that can just be an oversight. The tires on the render look to be regular road tires.

Not sure why there would be a heavier variant of this vehicle.

---------------
-------------

Now we have seen both the TATA and Mahindra LSVs out in the "wild":

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Not sure about a "heavier variant", I agree the wheels on the pictured vehicle look much bulkier than in the render but that can just be an oversight. The tires on the render look to be regular road tires.
> 
> Not sure why there would be a heavier variant of this vehicle.



Well, it's heavier, because a big chuck on that model is actually up-armored to stanag 1, whereas the designers in the other, for I am guessing weight cutting purposes, was cut off.

The types on the lighter one has CTIS, so not as regular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Abingdonboy said:


> No idea bro but it is on MH plates.
> 
> 
> Not sure about a "heavier variant", I agree the wheels on the pictured vehicle look much bulkier than in the render but that can just be an oversight. The tires on the render look to be regular road tires.
> 
> Not sure why there would be a heavier variant of this vehicle.
> 
> ---------------
> -------------
> 
> Now we have seen both the TATA and Mahindra LSVs out in the "wild":


The Testing is being a LONG time ... When will they make a decision?


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley handing over the ‘Preemptor’ to the Additional Director IB, Shri P.S. Purohit, in New Delhi on May 01, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher are also seen.




The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley handing over the ‘OTL-300’ to the Commissioner of Police, Delhi Police, Shri Amulya Patnaik, in New Delhi on May 01, 2017. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher is also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley handing over the ‘OTL-300’ to the DG, NSG, Shri Sudhir Pratap Singh, in New Delhi on May 01, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher are also seen.




The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley handing over the ‘E-Nasika’ to the DG, NDRF, Shri R.K. Pachnanda, in New Delhi on May 01, 2017. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher is also seen.





Hand-held ‘Preemptor’ (in pic) 





A new portable explosive detection device developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) can help plug in vital gaps in security at places facing a high-threat perception. “Preemptor”, the hand-held device can detect solid as well as liquid explosives from a stand-off distance of 5 metres. 

It has undergone evaluation trials with the paramilitary forces. Experts say liquid explosives are harder to detect than conventional solid explosives and require specialised equipment. 

This issue is now being addressed by security agencies and appropriate equipment is being installed at sensitive places such as airports and other high-profile establishments. Designed by DRDO’s Laser Science and Technology Center (LASTEC), Preemptor is claimed to be the first-of-its-kind device in terms of its software used for online analysis and identification of targeted material in stand-off mode. 

It provides audio alarms as well as text information simultaneously. DRDO scientists say it can detect different types of explosives such as TNT, TATP, DNT, RDX and HMX within 10-12 seconds and the system has potential application in screening unattended explosive devices, liquid explosive in bottles and other explosive material in the form of powder, pills or pellets.

****

Optical Target Locater (OTL)- 300.




“This new-age device can detect passive or active optical threats like telescopes, binoculars or the telescopic sight of a sniper rifle, and has proven effective for VIP security,”

“This retro-reflected energy helps in locating optical targets against a static background. Any surveillance device with front-end optics and a sensor at the focal plane, whether biological, like eye, or passive sensors like binoculars, day sight or night vision device (NVD), or electronic sensors as in Laser Range Finders (LRFs) can be detected by this approach,” he explained. The threat could be in terms of a sniper equipped with a day sight or a NVD, or any other optical/electro optical surveillance device, like binoculars, surveillance cameras, LRF, designators, etc.

“It will have a range of 300 metres, which they will buy,” a source said. It is effective in scanning and monitoring of specific areas, VIP security and detection of pointed optics. 

Another long-range device, OTL 1500, is undergoing test and optimization process, and will be used by the Indian Army, National Security Guards and other agencies.

***********
(Chemical-Warfare Agent Monitor)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

*Visitors pose with an exhibit at the event on Monday, (Pratham Gokhale/HT Photo)*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-May, 2017 18:27 IST
*Industry Consultations on Revitalising Defence Industrial Ecosystem Through Strategic Partnerships *

Minister of Defence, Finance and Corporate Affairs Shri Arun Jaitley, accompanied by senior MoD officials, held consultations with representatives of chambers of commerce and industry on the proposed Strategic Partnership model here today. 

The Ministry is working towards institutionalising a transparent, objective and functional mechanism to encourage broader participation of the private sector in defence manufacturing under the ‘Make in India’ framework.

The proposed strategic partner model is intended to enhance competition, increase efficiencies, facilitate faster and more significant absorption of technology, create a tiered industrial ecosystem, ensure development of a wider skill base, trigger innovation and enable participation in global value chains as well as promote exports. This would gradually ensure greater self-reliance and dependability of supplies essential to meet national security objectives.

Industry representatives welcomed efforts of the Ministry to put in place such a framework and offered several positive and constructive suggestions. The Ministry has taken due note of these proposals, which would be considered while finalising the policy in this regard. 

******

The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee lighting the lamp at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan and the Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary are also seen.










The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented the National Awards on Technology, at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, the Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary and the Secretary, Department of Science & Technology, Prof. K. Vijay Raghavan are also seen.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented the National Awards on Technology, at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, the Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary, the Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma and the Secretary, Department of Science & Technology, Prof. K. Vijay Raghavan are also seen.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented the National Awards on Technology, at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, the Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary and the Secretary, Department of Science & Technology, Prof. K. Vijay Raghavan are also seen.




The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee presented the National Awards on Technology, at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, the Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary and the Secretary, Department of Science & Technology, Prof. K. Vijay Raghavan are also seen.





The President, Shri Pranab Mukherjee addressing at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017.




The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan addressing at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017.




The Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary addressing at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan inaugurating an exhibition, during the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary is also seen.




The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visiting after inaugurating an exhibition, during the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary is also seen.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visiting after inaugurating an exhibition, during the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary and the Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma are also seen.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan in a group photograph with the recipients of the National Awards on Technology, at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017.




The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan releasing the book, at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Minister of State for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Shri Y.S. Chowdary and the Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma are also seen.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology and Earth Sciences, Dr. Harsh Vardhan releasing the book, at the 19th National Technology Day celebrations, in New Delhi on May 11, 2017. The Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, Prof. Ashutosh Sharma and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Bharat Forge - Bharat 52*






*Bharat Forge - Gaurda 105*









*
DRDO - AAR*






*DRDO - JVPC






DRDO - QRSAM launcher on Ashok Leyland Truck






Daksh Warrior*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Damn that's a nice looking rifle, only shame is the buttstock, wish they had stuck with the orginal design but at least this version looks foldable (?).


+ interesting that they don't display it with a foregrip anymore.


++ They REALLY need to make it in 7.62x51mm just to satisfy the army's ever changing wishes so there isn't the absurd spectacle of importing another rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> Damn that's a nice looking rifle, only shame is the buttstock, wish they had stuck with the orginal design but at least this version looks foldable (?).
> 
> 
> + interesting that they don't display it with a foregrip anymore.
> 
> 
> ++ They REALLY need to make it in 7.62x51mm just to satisfy the army's ever changing wishes so there isn't the absurd spectacle of importing another rifle.



Yes it indeed looks foldable...however I'm sad it appears to be made of cheap polymers. I doubt it's rugged enough to handle use & abuse in the field. Many Army/Ghatak personnel still prefer wooden stocks over plastic ones even when given a choice because the wood is tougher.

Looking at the MSMC/JVPC (notice the redesigned trigger guard; trivial difference but still) doesn't inspire confidence in me. The metals make it unable to feel at home among the machine pistols/PDWs of today at all...more like something developed in the times of the Uzi and the MACs. Well, anyway if it works as required, I'm the last person to care how something looks (unless it starts playing a role in increasing the gun's weight overall).

I'll make a layman's statement here: OFB/ARDE need to up their metallurgy game.

+1 regarding the 7.62x51 issue. I so desperately want to see a DMR & LMG developed out of this platform as well...but it's likely it will remain a dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gessler said:


> however I'm sad it appears to be made of cheap polymers.


Member on another forum told that the material is Aluminium.


----------



## Gessler

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Member on another forum told that the material is Aluminium.



Now that you say it...yes, it does appear so. However it still looks poorly machined.


----------



## GuardianRED

Gessler said:


> Now that you say it...yes, it does appear so. However it still looks poorly machined.


Why do i feel that is the same floor model/prototype, since it was unveiled(with some mods of course) that is making the rounds of all exhibition halls in india!!!!


----------



## GuardianRED

Credit to @Jamwal at BRF

RDE Advanced Assault Rifle with an ADT/ITL Raptor red dot sight and the Corner Firing Weapon with an OFB 1A 9mm Auto pistol on display at DRDO Exhibition held in Pune.
The Advanced Assault Rifle was previously known as the MCIWS. Interestingly even the receiver markings on this rifle on display have MCIWS etched on them instead of AAR. The MCIWS was originally designed to be a multi calibre rifle available k. 5.56x45, 7.62x39 and 6.8mm, it is not known if the AAR is multi calibre capable now or not as according to some sources the rifle is only being developed in the 5.56x45mm calibre.
As can be seen the flash hider is an exact INSAS copy, the gas block and front sight post as well being taken from the INSAS. We can see a bayonet lug just below the gas block.The rifle has the same long stroke piston design with the same two lug bolt as the INSAS to reduce development time, although this is just a speculation on our part.

The rifle is provided with an AR-15 style magazine release, bolt release, safety selector, charging handle and magwell. The magwell has cutoff for reading the number of cartridges in the magazine. The magazine is transparent and similar to the INSAS magazine in concept, although it would be an AR-15 style magazine instead of the rock and lock magazine of the INSAS which was derived from the AK. The AAR has a redesigned buttstock which differs from the original AR-15 style buttstock. It is folding and has adjustable length of pull. The AAR link the MCIWS doesnt have the dust cover in the ejection port and the magazine well cutoff is asking for ingress of dust and dirt inside the rifle.

It would seem to take down the rifle the takedown pins near the handguard and safety selector lever would need to be removed. This would cause the upper and lower receivers of the rifle to separate and it would be possible to remove the bolt group and gas piston, although again this is purely speculation on our part. The rifle is most probably machined from a solid billet of metal like the AR-15 for both the AR-15 instead of being manufactured from stamped sheet metal like the AK and INSAS.

The rifle has rails on the upper receiver which can be used for attaching optics. The rifle also has a small quad rail segment near the forward end of the handguard for attaching of vertical foregrips, laser pointers, flashlights and other accessories.

@Gessler

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> I so desperately want to see a DMR & LMG developed out of this platform as well...but it's likely it will remain a dream.


If the MCIWS is adopted as the standard issue for the IA a DMR version will come out, not sure about LMG because DRDO are working on a stand-alone LMG platform AFAIK and the days of adapted assualt rifles for the LMG role are pretty much over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> If the MCIWS is adopted as the standard issue for the IA a DMR version will come out, not sure about LMG because DRDO are working on a stand-alone LMG platform AFAIK and the days of adapted assualt rifles for the LMG role are pretty much over.



Doubt that's gonna happen with the IA. IA wants a 7.62x51mm Rifle and a 5.56x45mm CQB Carbine, Manohar Parrikar even said they'd buy the CQB Carbine off the shelf because Army requirement is urgent.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/strategic-partnership-model-in-defence-sector-finalised-2007265.html
New Delhi: The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) on Saturday finalised the broad contours of a long-term strategic partnership with the Indian private sector in defence manufacturing, official sources said.

The policy will be implemented in a few select segments to begin with -- fighter aircraft, submarines, armoured vehicles and helicopters. 

Additional segments may be added in future. One company can be a strategic partner in one segment only.


The DAC is the top decision-making body on defence procurement, chaired by Defence Minister Arun Jaitley. 

*"The policy aims to develop Indian defence-industrial eco-system through involvement of both major Indian corporates and the micro, small and medium enterprises sector," a Defence Ministry statement said.*

The policy will provide a mechanism for a long-term strategic partnership with industry majors through a competitive process, wherein industry partners will tie up with global manufacturers to seek technology transfers and manufacturing knowhow to set up domestic manufacturing infrastructure and supply chains. 

The policy will give a boost to the `Make in India` initiative in the defence sector and set Indian industry on the path to acquire cutting-edge capabilities, it said.

The DAC met on Monday to discuss the issue but could not finalise the model. 

Defence Minister Arun Jaitley held a meeting on May 11 with industry representatives to discuss the proposed model.

The strategic partnership model was proposed after a committee led by former Director General (Acquisition) Dhirendra Singh suggested finding strategic partners for high-end defence production. 

A task force was constituted by the Defence Ministry under former Defence Research and Development Organisation chief V.K. Aatre which, among other things, suggested finalising only one or two partners for each sector.

As per the committee report, the defence manufacturing sector has been categorised into two groups.

The first group includes the segments of aircraft, helicopters, aero engines, submarines, warships, guns, including artillery guns, armoured vehicles that include tanks. It was suggested that only one partner should be finalised in each segment in this group.


The second group includes metallic material and alloys, non-metallic material, including composites and polymers, and ammunition including smart ammunition, for which the task force said the number of partners can go up to two in each segment.

A chapter on this model was supposed to be there in the new Defence Procurement Procedure released by the then Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar last year.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/612708/mod-okays-indigenous-defence-equipment.html

Helicopters, single-engine fighter aircraft, submarines, main battle tank and other armoured fighting vehicles could soon be made in India by the private sector in collaboration with foreign manufacturers under a policy cleared by the Ministry of Defence (MoD) on Saturday. 

Called the Strategic Partnership (SP) model, the policy was approved by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) chaired by Defence Minister Arun Jaitley.

Breaking new ground, the policy will enable participation of private Indian firms in the ‘Make in India in Defence’ programme in developing the defence industrial eco-system in the country.

The model was conceived during the tenure of Jaitley’s predecessor Manohar Parrikar after extensive consultations with all stakeholders, including the industry and the MoD, over two years.

Under the policy, which will now be taken to the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS), the government will involve major Indian corporates as well as the MSME sector in manufacturing these items. Under the new model, the single-engine fighter aircraft and helicopters segment will be open only to the private sector at the moment.

For submarines, armoured fighting vehicles and the main battle tank, the defence public sector undertaking (DPSUs) and ordnance factories board (OFB) will also be eligible for competition in the selection process.

The MoD decided to include public sector organisations in SPs, reversing the earlier decision that DPSUs and OFB will be kept out of the competition.

However, the MoD has put stipulations that to manufacture major defence platforms, SPs will require tie-ups with foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEM) to cover manufacturing, transfer of technology, assistance in training skilled human resources and other support.

These partnerships or tie-ups between SP and OEM may take the form of joint ventures, equity partnership, technology sharing, royalty or any other mutually acceptable arrangement between the companies concerned, subject to the ownership conditions laid down by the MoD.

The SP model is likely to infuse self-sufficiency in defence manufacturing and help reduce India’s dependence on the importation of weapons.

The new policy envisages the establishment of long-term strategic partnerships with qualified Indian industry majors through a transparent and competitive process.

The SP model is supposed to play the role of a system integrator by building an extensive ecosystem comprising development partners, specialised vendors and suppliers, in particular those from the MSME sector.

The highlights of the model include a sharp focus on a core area of expertise by ensuring only one SP will be selected per segment. The addition of more segments or a further sub-division of the identified segments may be considered by the MoD in the future if necessary, officials said.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/defence-buys-model-comes-into-force/article18572872.ece

NEW DELHI, May 24, 2017 23:25 IST
Updated: May 24, 2017 23:25 IST
The government’s ambitious Strategic Partnership (SP) model for promoting Indian private industry participation in defence manufacturing has come into effect on Wednesday.

“The Cabinet took note of this proposal which deals with encouraging ‘Make in India’ in relation to defence equipment,” Defence and Finance Minister Arun Jaitley told the media after the meeting.

He said the SP model, which was part of the Defence Procurement Policy (DPP), was a matter of the Defence Ministry, and added, “Because it is an important issue, the Cabinet took note of it.”


The guidelines of the policy were cleared by the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) of the Defence Ministry last week and put up for noting by the Cabinet.

Mr. Jaitley said it would be seen how Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSU) could be made part of this and what their contribution would be.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
26-May, 2017 17:38 IST
*Grant of License for Manufacture of Defence Items *

Vide Notification S.O. 1636 (E) dated 19.05.2017 of Ministry of Home Affairs, powers and functions under sub-section (1) of Section (5), clauses (b) and (c) of Section 7 and Chapter III of Arms Act, 1959 have been delegated to Secretary, Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion in respect of defence items included in the Schedule. Consequently, powerto grant manufacturing license in respect of the category of arms and ammunition and defence items as per columns (2) and (3) of Schedule to the said Notification has been delegated to Secretary, DIPP.


Accordingly, Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion will now process the applications forgrant of licensefor manufacture of defence items included in the said Notification.


All the interested Entrepreneurs/ Industries/Companies are requested to apply in Form A-6 of Arms Rules2016 in 15 copies along with details and enclosures as mentioned in the Arms Rules2016 to the Senior Development Officer (Industrial License), Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, Industrial Licensing Section, UdyogBhawan,New Delhi.A copy of the Arms Rules 2016 is available on the websites of Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (www.dipp.gov.in) and Ministry of Home Affairs(www.mha.nic.in).


****


----------



## Hindustani78

*Pathankot: Search operations are being conducted by police SWAT team and the Indian Army. *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-May, 2017 18:14 IST
*Defence Minister Gives Away Raksha Mantri’s Awards for Excellence for the Years 2014-15 and 2015-16 *

Minister of Defence, Finance & Corporate Affairs Shri Arun Jaitley gave away Raksha Mantri’s Awards for Excellence for the years 2014-15 and 2015-16 in recognition of exemplary performance amongst Ordnance Factories and the Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) in New Delhi today.


Speaking on the occasion, Shri Jaitley said that India has conventionally depended for its defence preparedness on DPSUs, which have done an excellent job. Now the emphasis has to be to utilise its entire potential as a country to expand rapidly in defence production. Emphasising on the need for defence preparedness, particularly on the strength of domestic manufacturing, and as India evolves the need for this cannot be more overemphasised. 
The Defence Minister further said the policies therefore, are also being liberalised to allow a fair competition between both the DPSUs and the private sector and that is why the recent policy, which the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has approved on the Strategic Partners, factors in both these contents.


Shri Jaitley noted that no country can indefinitely win wars and battles only on the strength of trying to buy imported equipment from outside and said, “I think history has provided us with an opportunity where now our emphasis has to be to improve on manufacturing and that is why the Prime Minister gave this great emphasis on the ‘Make in India’ brand and manufacturing abilities would be incomplete for a country like India unless we improve on our defence manufacturing. Defence manufacturing is also impacted by the security requirements of a country and security requirements are dictated by the kind of neighbourhood you have, and obviously in view of the peculiar situation from a geopolitical point of view where we are located, our preparedness is the best deterrent and which is certainly a guarantee for peace as far as our region is concerned.”


*Following is the full list of the awardees:*

*For the year 2014-15: -*



*INSTITUTIONAL AWARDS *

*S.No.
Award
Institution*

1.
Excellence in Performance
Bharat Dynamics Limited, Hyderabad

2.
Best Performance in Exports
Goa Shipyard Limited, Goa



*BEST PERFORMING DIVISION/FACTORY/SHIPYARD AWARDS*

* 
S.No.
Award
Institution*

1.
Best performing Division among DPSUs
Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Hyderabad

2.
Best performing Factory of OFB
Ordnance Factory Medak, Telangana

3.
Best performing Shipyard among Shipyards
Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Limited, Mumbai



*GROUP/INDIVIDUAL AWARDS
*

*S.No.
Award
Sub Category
Institution*

1.
Indigenisation
On Order Projects
Development & Engineering – R & FCS/NS2, Naval System 2 (R & FCS)*Bharat Electronics Ltd, Bengaluru* for Doppler Weather Radar (S Band Doppler weather Radar & C Band Polarimetric Doppler weather Radar).

2.
Design Effort
On Order Projects
Awarded jointly to
*1. *Development & Engineering – Fire Control System / Naval Systems (Radar & Fire Control System) Group, *Bharat Electronics Limited, Bengaluru*for LYNX U2 Naval Gun Fire Control System for Indian Navy.

2. Aircraft Upgrade Research & Design Centre, *Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Nasik* for Integration of Indigenous RWR (Tarang MK – 1B) on various IAF Platform (MiG-21 T-96, MiG-21 T-75, AN-32RE and AN-32 NON RE aircraft)

Own initiative Projects

Awarded jointly to
1. Technical Services Group – *Goa Shipyard Ltd., Goa* for Initial Design of 72m Anti-Submarine Warfare Shallow Water Craft (ASW SWC)

2. Excavator Group, R&D, KGF, *Bharat Earth Movers Limited, Bengalur*u for Design & Development of 180 Ton Class Electric Hydraulic Excavator – BE 1800E.

3.
Innovation
On Order Projects 
*Mishra Dhatu Nigam Limited, Hyderabad* for Development of India Specific – Reduced Activation Ferritic-Martensitic Steel (IN-RAFMS) for ITER Program.

Own initiative Projects
Design and Engineering Division, *Bharat Dynamics Limited, Hyderabad* for Amogha – I Anti – Tank Guided Missile.



*For the year 2015-16 : -
*

*INSTITUTIONAL AWARDS *

*S.No.
Award
Institution*

1.
Excellence in Performance
Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Bengaluru

2.
Best Performance in Exports
Bharat Electronics Limited, Bengaluru


*BEST PERFORMING DIVISION/FACTORY/SHIPYARD AWARDS*

* 
S.No.
Award
Institution*

1.
Best performing Division among DPSUs
Naval Systems (Radar Systems & Fire Control Systems), Bharat Electronics Limited, Bengaluru

2.
Best performing Factory of OFB
Ordnance Factory Medak, Telangana

3.
Best performing Shipyard among Shipyards
Goa Shipyard Limited, Goa



*GROUP/INDIVIDUAL AWARDS*

* 
S.No.
Award
Sub Category
Institution*

1.
Indigenisation
On Order Projects

Development & Engineering Division, Light Weight Portable Laser Target Designator (LWPLTD) Group, *Bharat Electronics Limited, Pune* for Light Weight Portable Laser Target Designator 

Own initiative Projects

Indigenization Cell, Engine Division, *Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Bengaluru* for Indigenous Development of Adour – 871 Low Pressure Compressor Vane – 1 Assembly

2.
Design Effort
On Order Projects

1. Development & Engineering Network Centric System 3 (NCS3) Group / Air Defence Control and Reporting System [ADC&RS], NSC-Strategic Business Unit (SBU), *Bharat Electronics Limited, Ghaziabad* for Test Bed for Automated Air Defence Control and Reporting System (ADC&RS) for the Field Force of Army.

2. Central Design Office, *Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited, Kolkata* for Detailed Design of CGS Barracuda.

3.
Innovation
On Order Projects 

Aircraft Upgrade Research & Design Centre (AURDC), *Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Ojhar, (MIG) Nasik* for Integration of BrahMos Missile on Su-30MKI.

Own initiative Projects

Awarded jointly to

1. Engineering Deptt., Shipbuilding Div., *Hindustan Shipyard Limited, Visakhapatnam*for Shafting Work.

2. Shipbuilding Div., *Hindustan Shipyard Limited, Visakhapatnam* for Innovation in welding techniques at HSL.

3. Engineering Ship Repair Complex, *Hindustan Shipyard Limited, Visakhapatnam *for Rudder Carrier Bearing Modification.


Shri Jaitley inaugurated a grid connected solar power plant of 16 MW capacity at the Ordinance Factory, Medak in Telangana through video link. It has been set up at a cost of Rs. 105 crore by Bharat Electronics Limited. The plant has been set up for captive consumption of the factory, on 80 acres of spare land available with it, making it self-sufficient not only for its power requirement but also reduced carbon footprint.


The Defence Minister also inaugurated a 9 MW windmill project installed at Dammur, Karnataka at a cost of Rs. 53 crore by BEML through video link. With commissioning of 9MW windmill project at Dammur, BEML would be generating 250 Lakh units which will meet 68 per cent of its energy requirement.


Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Bhamre, Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta, Vice Chief of Army Staff Lieutenant General Sarath Chand, Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, Vice Chief of the Air Staff Air Marshal S B Deo, Additional Secretary (DP) Ms. Surina Rajan and other senior officials of the Ministry of Defence also participated in the function.

The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley lighting the lamp to inaugurate the Raksha Mantri’s Awards function for Excellence for the years 2014-15 and 2015-16, in New Delhi on May 30, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre is also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley awarding the Bharat Electronic Limited, Bengaluru for ‘On Initiative Projects’ (2014-15) in manufacturing LYNX U2 Naval Gun Fire Control System for the Indian Navy, at the Raksha Mantri’s Awards function for Excellence for the years 2014-15 and 2015-16, in New Delhi on May 30, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and the Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta are also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing the gathering at the Raksha Mantri’s Awards function for Excellence for the years 2014-15 and 2015-16, in New Delhi on May 30, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the Vice Chief of Army Staff, Lieutenant General Sarath Chand are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Security personnel inspecting Ambedkar Stadium ahead of AICC vice-president Rahul Gandhi’s visit, in Sangareddy on Tuesday. | Photo Credit: Mohd Arif;Mohd Arif


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Water Car Engineer said:


>


Explain the last part Bolt and Bolt free??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GuardianRED said:


> Explain the last part Bolt and Bolt free??




Bolt less is more safer. Supposedly, if the bolt is hit, it may cause injuries.


----------



## GuardianRED

Water Car Engineer said:


> Bolt less is more safer. Supposedly, if the bolt is hit, it may cause injuries.


Well i understood that ... the confusion is that is the MKU helmet is with the external bolt or not??? ie is he comparing that with another manufacturer??


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GuardianRED said:


> Well i understood that ... the confusion is that is the MKU helmet is with the external bolt or not??? ie is he comparing that with another manufacturer??




They sell both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Credit to Member RavenAVI over at Teambhp

TATA MPV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence13-June, 2017 13:37 IST
Defence Minister Unveils ‘DRDO key achievements 2014-17’ 

The Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley unveiled a compilation of the contribution of the Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) to the Indian Armed and Paramilitary Forces here today. The DRDO Chairman and Secretary, Department of Defence R&D Dr. S Christopher, Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat, Vice Chief of the Naval Staff Vice Admiral Karambir Singh, Vice Chief of the Air Staff Air Marshal S B Deo and other senior officials of the Ministry of Defence & the DRDO were also present on the occasion of the release of the “DRDO Key Achievements 2014-17” compilation. 

A number of DRDO developed weapon systems, platforms, dual use equipment have been accepted and inducted in the Indian Armed Forces and Paramilitary Forces. Some of the notable successful tests completed and inducted are Tejas fighters, Airborne Early Warning and Control System (AEW&C) System, Akash Weapon System, SONAR systems, Varunastra Torpedo, Bharani Weapon Locating Radar (WLR), Nuclear Biological Chemical (NBC) Recce Vehicle, AGNI-V, Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LRSAM), Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM), NAG, Advanced Towed Array Gun (ATAG), Wheeled Armoured platform (WhAP), RUSTOM-II MALE Unmanned Aerial Vehicle, etc. 

The production value of DRDO developed products, cleared by the Defence Acquisition Council has grown by 60 per cent in the last three years to approximately ₹ 2,57,000 crore from nearly ₹ 1,61,000 crore. The export potential of DRDO developed systems has also increased manifolds and this year export of torpedo stands at US$ 37.9 million. This is a step towards achieving self-reliance in critical defence systems and realisation of the Prime Minister’s vision of ‘Make in India’. 

****
The Union Minister for Finance, Corporate Affairs and Defence, Shri Arun Jaitley unveiling the compilation of the contribution of Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) to the Indian Armed and Paramilitary Forces, in New Delhi on June 13, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, the Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher and other dignitaries are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Presentation on DPSU products

*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Credit to Member RavenAVI over at Teambhp
> 
> TATA MPV


That's not the LAMV bro, that's the LSV:















Water Car Engineer said:


> *Presentation on DPSU products
> *


They've really improved their presentation skills!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Speaking purely about the TATA LSV:


















I like the approach TATA has taken, the front cab is armoured (should easily be able to fit 4 occupents+ 1 gunner) but there is an unarmoured covered area at the rear, this will allow the LSV to be used in a multitude of roles and allows for a high degree of modularity on this one platform, there should easily be 4-6 roles that this one vehicle can perform depending on how it is configured (ambulance, recce/scout, utility, strike, C&C etc etc). TATA is certainly learning fast and has approached this RFI with the idea of creating a family of vehicles to serve in multiple roles within the IA and perhaps other forces.

Reminds me of the orginal HUMVEE:




























But in fact it is a much more modern vehicle that TATA has created, sort of a mix between HUMVEE and JLTV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

I think the TATA LSV could be modelled along similar lines to the JLTV (in terms of its modularity):























If this LSV tender is finally succesful along with the FICV going to a private player (please not OFB) then the defence service's vehicle requirements will be fully taken care of by the private industry within the next decade as these two programs will require private industry to invest mammoth ammounts in R&D, manpower and infrastructure.


LSV and FICV will completely change the landscape for the industry, instead of them having an add-on defence business with products largely just modified civlian vehicles from their portfolio they will have fully fledged defence subsidaries designing and producing bespoke solutions purely for the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

All major automotive industry giants must collaborate each other for a refined armed forces Vehicle.
The should have requirement to run on various fuels either petrol (all grades), Diesel, kerosene, ethanol or biodiesel etc.





DHRUV, a perfect patrol vehicle for police forces to tackle in urban areas, has comfortable seating for a fully equipped response team of ten to twelve men and is based on the Ford F550 American chassis. The special air-conditioning vehicle with working space, rotating turrets and exceptionally viewing large armored glass has been developed on Indian right hand drive chassis with a protection level of B4 can be also uparmored to B7, with runflat tyres and after armouring having an excess playload of four tons with a top speed of 95 kmph.





“VIPER”, the fast moving armoured vehicle is suitably customized for attacking with B7+ proof accessories. It has four side doors, a single rear luggage door, rotating turret & cross-country, a pick up van style for additional and heavy payload. This vehicle carries a total crew complement of Six and is armored to exceed the European B7+ armor.

source: Shrilakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd.





A very rare pic of Shaktimaan Truck advertisement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

Told you guys this is Future Indian Army standard issue rifle 
IWI US released the sneak peak of the 7.62x51(.308) version of the Tavor...!!

IWI US division just posted the picture (below) of what loks like is the much anticipated Tavor .308 in their Facebook page.

The rifle looks interesting. It is like a hybrid between the SAR and X95. The handguard and mag well are reminiscent of an SAR. Even the bolt release is SAR styled. Yet the handguard appears to have MLOK slots. In front of the handguard is what looks like an adjustable gas block. The magazine release is similar to the X95. The rear of this new .308 Tavor looks odd with such a flat stock. As if it was chopped in photoshop. It is suspected the barrel to be 18″ giving the rifle a greater OAL and so it does not need the thicker buttpad that the SAR and X95 do to keep the OAL greater than 26. No word yet on price or when it will be available. 

The Tavor in .308 was highly anticipated especially among the likes of Indians due to the Army's renewed demand for a 7.62x51 AR. It remains to be seen when IWI of Israel will start marketing the rifle. There were talks of developing a 7.62 NATO Tavor/X95 back in 2013. It was even hinted at the recent IWI-Punj Lloyd JV PLR that a 7.62x51mm variant of the Tavor was on the cards. As of now this seems to be a US civilian market rifle only.

Source- The Firearm blog/Tejas MRCA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

BEL | Products





Light weight Laser Target Designator (LLTD) is used for ranging & illuminating enemy target with high repetition rate laser, so that Laser guided ammunition such as Laser guided missiles and bombs can receive the scattered laser radiation from target and home on it.

* FEATURES*

Light Weight
Simple to Operate
Battery Powered
Built in Sighting Telescope With magnification
Remote readout, Remote Triggering through RS 422 Serial Interface
Built in DMC and GPS
Meets Military Specifications


----------



## Hindustani78

The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the CMD, Bharat Earth Movers Limited (BEML), Shri D.K. Hota signed a Memorandum of Understanding between Department of Defence Production and BEML, in New Delhi on July 04, 2017. The Additional Secretary (Defence Production), Ms. Surina Rajan and the Joint Secretary (Defence Production), Ms. Kusum Singh are also seen.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*QRSAM*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Published:July 6, 2017 10:43 am



Ka-226T ‘Kamov’ helicopter
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...s-to-be-procured-under-make-in-india-4738057/


The Navy is planning to get 110 light utility helicopters manufactured by an Indian firm in collaboration with a foreign firm, India Today reported. The move comes after Russian Kamov-226T copters, that were pressed into service in 2002, are reportedly short of the Navy’s requirements. A government source told Mail Today that “as the strategic partnership policy has been cleared by the government, an Expression of Interest would be issued to the Indian firms by the Defence Ministry in the next few weeks to buy 110 copters, which would be under the ‘Made in India’ project.” The source added that the old Kamov 226T does not meet the requirements of the Navy and so new tender would be required for buying these light utility helicopters.

The Russian Kamov-226T is a small, twin-engined Russian utility helicopter. Instead of having a conventional cabin, it has an interchangeable mission pod. It allows the use of various accommodation or equipment configurations. It was built in a joint venture between Russia and India’s Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL). Its aim was to supply 200 helicopters to the Army and Air Force in order to replace their vintage fleet of Cheetah and Chetak copters.

According to the India Today report, Indian firms like Mahindra, L&T and Bharat Forge are likely to take part in the tender along with foreign partners like Airbus Helicopters from Europe, Russian Helicopters, Sikorsky and Bell Helicopters from the US. It has been more than two years now that the force had to wait as the government was formulating the strategic partnership policy during this time.

In 2014, Finance Minister Arun Jaitley had scrapped a Rs 6,500 crore Navy helicopter deal for buying 16 multi-role helicopters for the Navy from America. The objective was to promote ‘Make in India’ in the military sector for reducing imports.

The Navy is also trying to come out with a fresh deal for obtaining 123 Naval Multi-role Helicopters (NMRH) through the Make in India route. It will be one of the biggest helicopter deals in the world.


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> That's not the LAMV bro, that's the LSV:



More pics, from Team Bhp Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GuardianRED

gslv mk3 said:


> More pics, from Team Bhp Forum


@Abingdonboy 
Confirm - Matches the CAD  (Except the Snorkel exhaust )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> @Abingdonboy
> Confirm - Matches the CAD  (Except the Snorkel exhaust )


Nice 

+





--------------------------------
--------------------------------

What looks like an under-development TEL from OFB (VRDE site):







@Water Car Engineer @acetophenol

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> What looks like an under-development TEL from OFB (VRDE site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Water Car Engineer @acetophenol



doesn't look like any existing cabin, so identifying the manufacturer is literally impossible.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

* TATA Merlin Light Armoured vehicle





*
@Abingdonboy Damn this thing is a beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GuardianRED

gslv mk3 said:


> doesn't look like any existing cabin, so identifying the manufacturer is literally impossible.


possible tatra 







Water Car Engineer said:


> * TATA Merlin Light Armoured vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @Abingdonboy Damn this thing is a beast.








Im so impressed , how is the seating??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Impressed, but get rid of that 'signature grill'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Some of TATA Motor's Military Vehicles*



GuardianRED said:


> Im so impressed , how is the seating??



Not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

X_Killer said:


> All major automotive industry giants must collaborate each other for a refined armed forces Vehicle.
> The should have requirement to run on various fuels either petrol (all grades), Diesel, kerosene, ethanol or biodiesel etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHRUV, a perfect patrol vehicle for police forces to tackle in urban areas, has comfortable seating for a fully equipped response team of ten to twelve men and is based on the Ford F550 American chassis. The special air-conditioning vehicle with working space, rotating turrets and exceptionally viewing large armored glass has been developed on Indian right hand drive chassis with a protection level of B4 can be also uparmored to B7, with runflat tyres and after armouring having an excess playload of four tons with a top speed of 95 kmph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “VIPER”, the fast moving armoured vehicle is suitably customized for attacking with B7+ proof accessories. It has four side doors, a single rear luggage door, rotating turret & cross-country, a pick up van style for additional and heavy payload. This vehicle carries a total crew complement of Six and is armored to exceed the European B7+ armor.
> 
> source: Shrilakshmi Defence Solutions Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very rare pic of Shaktimaan Truck advertisement.








*GURKHA by Terradyne Armored Vehicles , Canada*

*http://www.terradyneinc.com*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GuardianRED said:


> possible tatra
> View attachment 409991




It's not, it's most probably a prototype, JV between DRDO and one of India's auto companies, you can kinda see the DRDO logo on the door.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 410371
> 
> 
> *GURKHA by Terradyne Armored Vehicles , Canada*
> 
> *http://www.terradyneinc.com*



Yes, it's been discussed well back. Nothing came of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amardeep mishra

Water Car Engineer said:


> * TATA Merlin Light Armoured vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @Abingdonboy Damn this thing is a beast.


This seems a right hand drive vehicle as against TATRA that are left hand drives. It might be from TATA but it looks too sturdy to be from TATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

amardeep mishra said:


> This seems a right hand drive vehicle as against *TATRA that are left hand drives*. It might be from TATA but it looks too sturdy to be from TATA.


Not really.There are both LHD and RHD versions in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amardeep mishra

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Not really.There are both LHD and RHD versions in service.


This might be a recent version, TATRAs have traditionally been LHDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

amardeep mishra said:


> This seems a right hand drive vehicle as against TATRA that are left hand drives. It might be from TATA but it looks too sturdy to be from TATA.


It's obviously a TATA vehicle, it's their bidder for the Indian Army's LSV tender:













http://www.drivespark.com/four-whee...ce-vehicle/articlecontent-pf72833-022504.html


TATRA have nothing to do with it.


By the way, this is Mahindra's product for the same requirement:









Lord Of Gondor said:


> Not really.There are both LHD and RHD versions in service.





amardeep mishra said:


> This might be a recent version, TATRAs have traditionally been LHDs.



Nowadays TATRAs ordered by the Indian mil are made by BEML and are only available in RHD, the LHD vehicles were from when TATRAs were being imported (via Vectra?) but since 2010(ish) they have been made by BEML only.



Water Car Engineer said:


>


About 2000 of these TATA 6x6s HMVs are on order/in service with the IA, hopefully we can hear some good news soon about orders for the Kestral.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## m haris khan

INDIAN DEFENCE DEAL WITH DIFFERENT COUNTRIES


----------



## Hindustani78

The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the Chairman & Managing Director of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited, Shri T. Suvarna Raju at the MoU signing ceremony, in New Delhi on July 11, 2017.






Ministry of Defence
04-July, 2017 13:39 IST
*MoU signed between Department of Defence Production And BEML *

Bharat Earth Movers Limited (BEML), a Miniratna schedule ‘A’ Central Public Sector Enterprise under the Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the financial year 2017-18 with the Ministry, here today. The annual MoU was signed between Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta on behalf of the Ministry of Defence and CMD of BEML Shri D K Hota. The MoU outlines targets on various performance parameters for the company during the year. The revenue from operations has been targeted at ₹ 3,000 crore, which is 16 per cent increase over the previous year. The MoU has allotted a total weightage of 50 per cent for measuring financial performances while remaining 50 per cent weightage has been allotted to sector specific parameters such as CAPEX, indigenisation, client order servicing and HRM parameters.

Ministry of Defence
06-July, 2017 16:18 IST
*Defence Minister releases Booklet highlighting efforts to achieve Self-Reliance in Defence Production *

Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley released a booklet here today highlighting efforts made by Department of Defence Production in the last three years in pursuance of self-reliance in defence sector. It is a compilation of the achievements of the Department of Defence Production in the field of indigenous production of weapon systems/platforms and policy initiatives undertaken in the past three years.

Ever since the launch of ‘Make in India’ initiative in September 2014, the focus has been to improve the business environment by easing processes to do business, encourage participation of Indian public and private sectors in defence production and promote innovation and indigenous development of equipment and weapon platforms.

The booklet mentions a number of policy initiatives which have been taken by the Department of Defence Production. These are relaxation in Foreign Direct Investment policy, providing exchange rate variation protection to domestic industry, level-playing field to private sector in terms of excise duty/custom duty at par with public sector, liberalising licensing policy and extending the validity of industrial licensing to 15 years, streamlining defence offset guidelines and restoring services as an avenue for discharge of offsets. It also includes facilitating exports by issuing NOC online, hosting procedure for issue of NOC and list of military stores in public domain besides doing away with end-user certificate, revising make procedure to promote design and development, promulgating green channel policy, categorising certain Ordnance Factory Board (OFB) products as non-core, aligning payment terms of Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), etc. It also mentions about ‘Make in India’ portal for defence production which is a very industry-friendly website covering all policy procedural issues.

The booklet also mentions that Ordnance Factories and DPSUs, working under the administrative control of Department of Defence Production, have not only enhanced their production from ₹ 44,000/- crore to ₹ 56,000/- crore but have also delivered many state-of-the-art platforms to the Armed Forces, including Light Combat Aircraft ‘Tejas’, Surface to Air Missile System ‘ Akash’ . During the last three years, 128 industrial licences have been issued. 

Other highlights are, all naval ships and submarines on order are being constructed in Indian shipyards and percentage of capital procurement from Indian vendors has gone up from 47 to 61 in the last three years. 

A number of steps are being taken to augment production capacity by DPSUs, such as infrastructure building for Mine Counter Measure Vessel at Goa Shipyard Ltd., new helicopter manufacturing facility at Tumakuru, second production line for Dhruv at Kanpur, manufacturing capacity for T-90 and PINAKA Rockets and manufacturing facilities for Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) at Ibrahimpatnam, Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-July, 2017 16:09 IST
*MOU signed between Department of Defence Production and MIDHANI *

Mishra Dhatu Nigam Limited (MIDHANI), a miniratna, Schedule ‘B’ Defence Public Sector Undertaking under the Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence signed Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the financial year 2017-18 with the Ministry. The annual MoU was signed by Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta on behalf of the Ministry and Chairman and Managing Director, MIDHANI Dr. D K Likhi.

The MoU outlines targets and various performance parameters for the company. The revenue from operations as per the MoU has been targeted at ₹ 780 crore which is significant improvement over the previous years. 

The Secretary, (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the CMD, Mishra Dhatu Nigam Limited (MIDHANI), Dr. D.K. Likhi at the MoU signing ceremony, in New Delhi on July 12, 2017.


----------



## Abingdonboy

*JVPC aka the MSMC *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-July, 2017 18:23 IST
*MoU Signed between Department of Defence Production and BEL *

Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), a Navratna Schedule ‘A’ Central Public Sector Enterprise (CPSE) under the Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the financial year 2017-18 with the Ministry. The annual MoU was signed between Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta on behalf of the Ministry of Defence and Chairman and Managing Director, BEL Shri MV Gowtama.

The revenue from operations has been targeted at Rs. 9000 crore. The Operating Profit to Revenue from Operations target has been set at 14 percent and PAT to Average Networth has been set at 15 percent.

Turnover from exports and increase in indigenous content are given additional focus during the year, along with other parameters like CAPEX investment and Monitoring of CAPEX projects, Reduction in Trade Receivables, and HR related parameters.

******

The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the CMD, Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), Shri M.V. Gowtama at the MoU signing ceremony, in New Delhi on July 17, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-July, 2017 18:21 IST
*MoU Signed Between Department of Defence Production and GSL *

Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL), a miniratna Defence Public Sector Undertaking (DPSU) signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the financial year 2017-18, here today. The annual MoU was signed between Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta on behalf of the Ministry of Defence and Chairman and Managing Director (CMD), GSL Rear Adm (Retd) Shekhar Mital.

This year’s MoU target for ‘Revenue from Operations’ has been set at ₹ 1150 crore, which is 43 percent higher than the financial year 2016-17 target of ₹ 800 crore. Notably in financial year 2016-17, the Shipyard achieved historical high VoP of ₹ 1030 crore and PBT of ₹ 177 crore. GSL was adjudged as ‘Best Performing Shipyard’ by MoD. Target for PAT to Networth ratio has been set at 13.30 percent.

Export target has been set at 28 percent of ‘Revenue from Operations’, which is highest among DPSU Shipyards.

The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the CMD of Goa Shipyard Limited (GSL), Rear Adm. (Retd.) Shekhar Mital at the MoU signing ceremony, in New Delhi on July 18, 2017.







**************

Ministry of Defence
18-July, 2017 18:18 IST
*Mou Signed between Department of Defence Production and HSL *

Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), a Schedule ‘B’ Central Public Sector Enterprise (CPSE) under the administrative control of Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the financial year 2017-18 with the Ministry, here today. The annual MoU was signed between Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta on behalf of the Ministry of Defence and Chairman and Managing Director HSL Rear Adm (Retd) LV Sarat Babu.

The MoU, outlines targets on various performance parameters for the company during the year. The revenue from operations has been targeted at Rs 600 Crore.


The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the CMD of Hindustan Shipyard Limited (HSL), Rear Adm. (Retd.) L.V. Sarat Babu at the MoU signing ceremony, in New Delhi on July 18, 2017.





****

Ministry of Defence
18-July, 2017 18:18 IST
*MoU Signed Between Department Of Defence Production And GRSE *

A Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) was signed between Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta on behalf of the Ministry of Defence and Chairman and Managing Director (CMD), Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Limited (GRSE) Rear Adm (Retd) VK Saxena, here today. The MoU details the targets and achievements expected on various MoU performance indicators of the company during 2017-18.

The company has targeted to achieve a turnover of ₹ 1350 crore which is about 40 percent more than actual achievements of last financial year (2016-17).

During the current year, the company planned to spend ₹ 50 crore as CAPEX for further strengthening the infrastructure facilities including improving the design capabilities for construction of P-17A ships.

As part of ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Government, GRSE has set a target to develop Indigenous Capability and Infrastructure for Assembly, Test & Trial of Marine Diesel Engines, at its Engine Plant at Ranchi, during the current financial year.


The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the CMD of Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers Limited (GRSE), Rear Admiral (Retd.) V.K. Saxena at the MoU signing ceremony, in New Delhi on July 18, 2017.





*************

Ministry of Defence
18-July, 2017 18:17 IST
*Mou Signed between Department of Defence Production and BDL *

 Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), a miniratna Defence Public Sector Undertaking (DPSU) has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the Ministry of Defence for the financial year 2017-18. 

 The MoU, which was signed between Secretary (Defence Production) Shri AK Gupta on behalf of the Ministry of Defence and the Chairman and Managing Director (CMD), BDL Shri V Udaya Bhaskar, here today, outlines targets and various performance parameters for BDL for the year 2017-18. 

 The revenue from operations, as per the MoU, has been targeted at Rs 5300 crore, which is an increase of 20 percent over the previous year. BDL has planned to spend an amount of Rs 140 crore for modernization and Capital expenditure. 

 BDL has also drawn a roadmap to meet its scheduled delivery of ATGM and SAM to its customer for the year 2017-18. Continuing with its green initiative, BDL has planned 5 MW Solar Plant at its upcoming unit at lbrahimpatnam in Telangana. 

 A substantial emphasis has been made on R&D by the company in pursuit of its self-reliance. Design and development of Advanced Data Field Loader is planned for the year 2017-18. 

The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta and the CMD of Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), Shri V. Udaya Bhaskar at the MoU signing ceremony, in New Delhi on July 18, 2017.





 ****


Ministry of Defence
18-July, 2017 15:18 IST
*Private Sector Participation in Defence Production *

The Government has finalized the policy on Strategic Partnerships in the Defence Sector. The Policy on Strategic Partnerships is intended to institutionalize a transparent, objective and functional mechanism to encourage broader participation of the private sector, in addition to DPSUs / OFB, in manufacture of major defence platforms and equipment, such as aircraft, submarines, helicopters and armoured vehicles. It is expected that the implementation of the Policy will enhance competition, increase efficiencies, facilitate faster and more significant absorption of technology, create a tiered industrial ecosystem, ensure development of a wider skill base, trigger innovation, promote participation in global value chains as well as exports, leading to reduction in dependence on imports and greater self-reliance and dependability of supplies essential to meet national security objectives. The policy has been uploaded on the website of the Ministry of Defence (https://www.mod.nic.in) as Chapter VII of DPP-2016.

Transparency and fair competition will be ensured through a rigorous implementation of the processes as contained in the extant Defence procurement procedures.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Sanjay Sinh in Rajya Sabha today.


Ministry of Defence
18-July, 2017 15:18 IST
Private Sector Participation in Defence Production

The Government has finalized the policy on Strategic Partnerships in the Defence Sector. The Policy on Strategic Partnerships is intended to institutionalize a transparent, objective and functional mechanism to encourage broader participation of the private sector, in addition to DPSUs / OFB, in manufacture of major defence platforms and equipment, such as aircraft, submarines, helicopters and armoured vehicles. It is expected that the implementation of the Policy will enhance competition, increase efficiencies, facilitate faster and more significant absorption of technology, create a tiered industrial ecosystem, ensure development of a wider skill base, trigger innovation, promote participation in global value chains as well as exports, leading to reduction in dependence on imports and greater self-reliance and dependability of supplies essential to meet national security objectives. The policy has been uploaded on the website of the Ministry of Defence (https://www.mod.nic.in) as Chapter VII of DPP-2016.

Transparency and fair competition will be ensured through a rigorous implementation of the processes as contained in the extant Defence procurement procedures.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Sanjay Sinh in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:07 IST
*Disinvestment of BEML *

The Government has given ‘in-principle’ approval for strategic disinvestment of BEML Ltd to the extent of 26% of Government shareholding with transfer of management control to strategic buyer. Transaction Advisor, Legal Advisor and Asset Valuer have been appointed by the Government as per the procedure and mechanism laid down for this purpose. After completion of the process, specific approval of Government will be sought again. The amount to be mobilised through the sale of Government Equities in BEML can be known only after completion of the process.

The details are given below:-

Breakup of extent of land and other assets of BEML Ltd as on 31.03.2017:

* 
(Rs. in Crore)*
*Particulars-Gross carrying value-Accumulated Depreciation-Net carrying value*
(i)LAND (total 4191.56 acres)
Free Hold ( 2696.63 acres )12.86 - 12.86
Lease Hold ( 1494.93 acres )80.39-0.65-79.74
(ii)OTHER ASSETS



Buildings-151.35-14.65-136.70

Plant and Equipment-272.41-43.38-229.03

Furniture and Fixtures-4.74-2.08-2.67

Vehicles
Given on lease-4.26-1.06-3.20
Own use-5.25-1.22-4.03

Office Equipment-2.27-1.16-1.11

Road and Drains-15.33-6.12-9.21

Water Supply Installations-2.38-0.09-2.29

Railway Sidings- 8.69-1.99-6.70

Electrical Installation-18.06-4.36-13.70

Jigs and Fixtures-15.63-6.28-9.34

Special Tools-10.22-5.25-4.97

Computers and Data processing units-10.00-7.12-2.88

Total-613.86-95.42-518.44



The details are given below:-

Details of Profits made, Dividend and taxes paid to the Government during the last ten years:



(Rs. In Crore)

*Year
Profit After Tax (PAT)
Dividend
(Govt. Share)*

*Contribution to exchequer (taxes)*

2007-08
225.65
27.00
595.63

2008-09
268.84
27.00
580.34

2009-10
222.85
22.50
688.25

2010-11
149.76
22.50
657.92

2011-12
57.25
11.25
682.58

2012-13
(79.87)
5.63
628.76

2013-14
4.68
2.25
653.67

2014-15
6.76
2.25
557.65

2015-16
53.15
9.00
671.63

2016-17
72.55
18.00
693.46


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri M.B. Rajesh and others in Lok Sabha today.

********************







The stake sale may fetch the exchequer more than &1,000 crore. File photo | Photo Credit:  K. K. Mustafah 

http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...26-strategic-sale-in-BEML/article17000613.ece

Established in May 1964, BEML operates on three major business verticals for associated equipment manufacturing — mining and construction, rail and metro and defence and aerospace. Its turnover has risen to more than ₹3,500 crore.

The PSU, under the administrative control of defence ministry, provides equipment support to Indian Army and other defence forces by manufacturing variants of Tatra vehicle for all terrain operation.

It also supports the aerospace operations by supplying ground support equipment such as Aircraft Towing Tractor, Multi Purpose Weapon Loader and Crash Fire Tender.

The government is targeting ₹56,500 crore in disinvestment proceeds this fiscal. Of this, ₹36,000 crore is to come from minority stake sale in PSUs and another ₹20,500 crore from strategic stake sale. — PTI

*********
The strategic sale approval is just the third in over 12 years.

In September, the Cabinet had cleared strategic sale of Bharat Pumps and Compressors Ltd., while in December it had approved sale of India’s first pharma company Bengal Chemicals and Pharmaceuticals Ltd as well as Hindustan Antibiotics Ltd.

These PSUs will be the first privatisation since sale of Jessop and Co in 2003-04 under the NDA government headed by Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee.

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:04 IST
*Defence Purchases *

Capital Acquisition of defence equipment is undertaken as a continuous activity in accordance with the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) to keep the Armed Forces in a state of preparedness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. DPP-2016, which was promulgated with effect from 1st April 2016, contains provisions for reducing the timelines for completion of procurement activities. All efforts are made to optimally use budgeted funds for meeting committed liabilities relating to already concluded capital acquisition contracts and for new schemes contracted during the year. The capital Budget and Expenditure for Armed Forces for the last three years are given below:

(Rs. in crore)

Year
Revised Estimate
Expenditure


2014-15
66151.73
65862.38

2015-16
65400.00
62235.54

2016-17
62619.36
68252.87


The proposal for a non-lapsable Defence Modernisation Fund has not been agreed to by Ministry of Finance.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati K. Maragatham in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
21-July, 2017 15:03 IST
*Defence Innovation Organisation *

The Government has approved a Scheme of Defence Innovation Fund (DIF), aimed at creating an eco-system to foster innovation and technology development in defence by engaging R&D institutes, academia, industry including MSMEs, start-ups and even individual innovators and provide them award based grant/ funding to carry out innovative development, which has good potential for future commercialization. The Scheme is proposed to be implemented through a ‘not for profit’ company under section 8 of the Companies Act, namely Defence Innovation Organisation (DIO). DIO has been registered with Bengaluru as its headquarter. The DIO would be funded by two Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), namely Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) and Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL). 

The maximum corpus fund raised by HAL and BEL for DIO shall be Rs. 100 crore, Rs. 50 crore each from HAL and BEL. To start with, HAL and BEL will contribute Rs. 5 crore each. Subsequently, public or private entities, which are ‘not for profit’ organisations and are ready to promote and fund innovation programmes of this nature, would be invited to join the organisation.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Prof. Richard Hay and others in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
25-July, 2017 15:37 IST
*Pull-out of BHEL from Joint Venture with EML *

On 21st October 2016, Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited (BHEL) had made the offer to transfer 51% equity shares held by it to the Govt. of Kerala (GoK) i.e. the other partner in the Joint Venture Company (JVC) named “BHEL Electrical Machines Ltd.” (BHEL-EML) - which is a separate Schedule “C” CPSE having manufacturing facilities/plant in Kasaragod (Kerala). This step was taken in the backdrop of recommendation of a NITI Aayog Committee that the Government of India’s stake in BHEL-EML be handed over to the State Government, and in case the State Government refuses, a strategic sale of the Government of India’s stake could be considered. Government of Kerala has been requested to take over BHEL’s 51 % equity stake in BHEL-EML. BHEL-EML has informed that Government of Kerala has agreed in principle to take over it. 

BHEL-EML is a company registered under the Companies Act and is a separate legal entity. The Company is responsible for managing its affairs independently. The performance of BHEL-EML could not pick-up since its inception as the Company is operating in stiff competition with private players and is mainly in the field of manufacturing Railway equipment with low margin products. BHEL, as a partner in the JVC, provided financial assistance to BHEL-EML in the form of working capital loan viz. Rs. 1.7 Crore in 2011-12 which was repaid by BHEL-EML in 2012-13 along with interest, and Rs. 3 Crore in 2015-16 which is currently outstanding. Further, BHEL also provided technical and coordination support towards identification & development of new products to be taken up by BHEL-EML (e.g. different types of alternators, string monitoring unit etc.). However, these efforts could not progress in contributing to the business of BHEL-EML and it has been reporting losses since its incorporation (in January 2011).

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Lok Sabha today.

****

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
25-July, 2017 15:34 IST
*Promotion of Electric Vehicles *

With a view to provide impetus to domestic manufacturing of hybrid & electric vehicles (collectively termed as XEVs), the Government of India approved the National Mission on Electric Mobility in 2011 and subsequently National Electric Mobility Mission Plan 2020 was unveiled in 2013. This Mission Plan has been designed mainly considering the Fuel Security and Environmental Pollution in the country.

In order to promote manufacturing of hybrid and electric vehicles and ensure sustainable growth of the same and as a follow up of the mission, Department of Heavy Industry has formulated a scheme namely FAME India [ Faster Adoption and Manufacturing of (Hybrid &) Electric Vehicles in India] for the initial period of two years starting from 1st April 2015 (Phase-1). In addition, Bureau of Energy Efficiency, Ministry of Power has informed that Ministry of Power has also notified the fuel efficiency standards for passenger cars which provide super credits for electric vehicles.

As per the Gazette Notification of FAME Scheme, the scheme shall be reviewed appropriately based on the outcome and experience gained in the Phase 1 of this scheme. The Phase 1 of FAME Scheme, which was initially for a period of 2 years commencing from 1st April 2015, has however been extended for a period of 6 months till 30th September 2017, with slight modification to the extent of discontinuation of the available benefits to the Mild Hybrid technology under the scheme with effect from 1st April 2017.

Ministry of Power informed that the Electric Vehicles and Plug-in Hybrid Vehicles need to draw electricity from the grid for charging of their batteries used for powering them. The country has sufficient capacity at present to meet the current requirement.

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Lok Sabha today.

****
Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
25-July, 2017 15:30 IST
*Surplus Capital with PSEs *

Department of Public Enterprises deals with Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs). The Boards of Directors of CPSEs take decisions on investment of funds/capital in various projects and subsidiaries, expansion, diversification, joint venture, and Capital Expenditure (CAPEX) etc. as per the delegated powers based on their investment needs and in line with their business plans with the approval of the administrative Ministry / Department / Expenditure Finance Committee / Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, wherever required. As per the information available, 35 CPSEs/government organizations, having CAPEX target of Rs.500 crores & above in 2016-17, had incurred capital expenditure of Rs.253800.24 crores in 2016-17.

As per information available in the Public Enterprises Survey 2015-16 that was laid on the Table of both the Houses of Parliament on 21.3.2017, 320 CPSEs have total cash & bank balances of Rs. 2,43,477.50 crore as on 31.3.2016.

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Lok Sabha today.

****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence28-July, 2017 15:47 IST
Defence Equipment Manufacturing Units 

State / UT-wise details of Ordnance Factories, manufacturing units of 9 Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) and the Private Companies who have reported commencement of production are as under:


State
Ordnance Factory Board (OFB)
DPSUs
Private Companies

Chandigarh (UT)
01
-
-

Uttarakhand
02
01
-

Uttar Pradesh
09
04
03

Bihar
01
-
-

Tamil Nadu
06
01
06

Odisha
01
02
-

Telangana
01
05
09

West Bengal
04
06
01

Maharashtra
10
05
09

Madhya Pradesh
06
-
-

Karnataka
-
15
15

Andhra Pradesh
-
03
05

Kerala
-
02
02

Jharkhand
-
01
-

Goa
-
01
-

Haryana
-
01
04

Punjab
-
-
02

Gujarat
-
-
02

Rajasthan
-
-
01

Multiple locations
-
-
07

Total:
41
47
66


342 licenses have been issued to 205 Indian companies for manufacturing defence products: 


6 licenses have been issued to Indian companies for manufacturing of defence explosives.


This information was given by Minister of state for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Hariom Singh Rathore in Lok Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Defence
28-July, 2017 15:44 IST
*Funds for Defence Sector *

Under the Capital Budget, BE 2016-17 was Rs.86340.00 crore whereas BE 2017-18 is Rs.86488.01 crore.

For Navy, the allocation in BE 2017-18 under Capital Budget is Rs.18603.71 crore which includes Committed Liabilities for Capital Acquisition amounting to Rs.14004.76 crore. For Air Force, the allocation in BE 2017-18 under Capital Budget is Rs.33570.17 crore which includes Committed Liabilities for Capital Acquisition amounting to Rs. 26899.90 crore and an amount of Rs.4000.00 crore has been kept for New Schemes. 

The progress of capital acquisition expenditure is monitored regularly by the Acquisition Wing which is tasked with the responsibility of defence capital procurement. Acquisition Wing, being a specialist organization created on the basis of the Kargil Committee Report and recommendations of the Group of Ministers, not only monitors capital expenditure, but also looks after all capital acquisition projects from inception to finality. In addition, the Defence Procurement Board, which is chaired by defence Secretary and the Defence Acquisition Council headed by Raksha Mantri comprising of all stakeholders, monitors adherence to broad timelines in Defence Procurement. Under the Capital Acquisition, available funds are first set aside for Committed Liabilities (CL) as these payments are mandatory and hence cannot be avoided. After setting aside funds for CL, allocations are made under New Schemes (NS) depending upon available funds. It may be added that projection of requirement for NS includes several cases at varying stages of approval which may or may not reach finality. Nevertheless, all efforts are made to ensure that no ‘New Scheme’ approved is delayed for want of funds. Additional funds are sought, if required, at appropriate stages during the course of financial year.

This information was given by Minister of state for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. K Gopal Rathore in Lok Sabha today. 

*******

Ministry of Defence
28-July, 2017 15:42 IST
*Contracts under make in India Programme *

During the last three financial years, 96 contracts involving Rs.85733.25 crore have been signed with Indian vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment for Defence Forces.

During the same period 58 contracts involving Rs.121563.09 crore have been signed with foreign vendors for capital procurement of defence equipment for Defence Forces.

This information was given by Minister of state for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Om Birla in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-August, 2017 15:56 IST
*Performance of BEML *

Financial performance and profit / loss of BEML Ltd. in the last three years:

(Rs. in Crore)

*Year
2014-15
2015-16
2016-17*

Total Sales
3129.65
3422.92
2836.98

Profit Before Tax (PBT)
6.91
77.92
98.30


Product range of BEML Ltd. is as under:

*Defence Segment*: High Mobility & Recovery Vehicles, Bridge Systems, Vehicles for Missile projects, Tank Transportation Trailers, Milrail Wagons, Mine Ploughs, Crash Fire Tenders, Aircraft Towing Tractors, Aircraft Weapon Loading Trolley etc.


*Rail & Metro Segment*: Passenger Vehicles, EMUs, Metro Cars, Maintenance and Utility Vehicles etc.


*Mining & Construction*: Bull Dozers, Excavators, Dumpers, Shovels, Loaders, Water Sprinklers, Motor Graders, Pipe Layers, Tyre Handlers, etc.


BEML Ltd. has obtained several contracts for manufacturing Stainless Steel Metro Cars as the lowest bidder through competitive biddings.


Government has given ‘in-principle’ approval for strategic disinvestment of some CPSEs including BEML Ltd. Disinvestments through strategic sale are being considered based on recommendations of NITI Aayog after taking into consideration all aspects of the matter. However, after completion of process, specific approval of Government would be sought again.


This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Surendra Singh Nagar in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
01-August, 2017 14:38 IST
*State-of-the-art Technology in Heavy Industries*

A Scheme for enhancement of competitiveness in the Indian Capital Goods Sector is in operation since 2014. One of the Scheme components is setting up Centre of Excellence (CoE) for technology development. The component provides for setting up CoE at national centres of excellence in educational and technology such as Indian Institute of Technologies (IIT) and Central Manufacturing Technology Institute (CMTI).

Under the Capital Goods Scheme, CoEs have been set up in the Institutes of national repute like Indian Institute of Technology (IIT) Madras, Chennai, Central Manufacturing Technology Institute (CMTI), Bangalore and PSG College of Technology, Coimbatore.

Hi-tech Shuttle less Looms are being developed in CMTI, Bangalore. In IIT Madras, 11 machine tool technologies are being developed and 3 welding technologies are being developed in PSG College of Technology, Coimbatore.

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Lok Sabha today.

******

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
01-August, 2017 14:34 IST
*Production of Electric Vehicles*

Government of India approved the National Mission on Electric Mobility in 2011 and subsequently National Electric Mobility Mission Plan 2020 was unveiled in 2013. Under the National Electric Mobility Mission Plan 2020, Government of India has an ambitious target to achieve 60-70 lakh sales of hybrid and electric vehicles by 2020.

As part of the mission, Department of Heavy Industry formulated a scheme namely FAME -India [Faster Adoption and Manufacturing of (Hybrid &) Electric Vehicles in India]. The overall scheme is proposed to be implemented over a period of 6 years, till 2020, wherein it is intended to support the hybrid / electric vehicles market development and its manufacturing eco-system to achieve self-sustenance at the end of the stipulated period. At present, the Phase-1 of the scheme is being implemented, which was originally for a period of 2 years commencing from 1st April 2015 till 31st March 2017, and has now been extended for a further period of 6 months till 30th September 2017.

Since FAME India Scheme, at present, is not applicable PAN-India in totality, the Department captures the data of vehicles which are sold under Demand Creation focus area of the scheme, whereby demand incentive is extended for purchase of electric & hybrid vehicles in these covered areas. Under the scheme, a total of 1,50,550 electric/hybrid vehicles were extended incentive as on 26th July 2017.

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Lok Sabha today.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
02-August, 2017 15:17 IST
*Initiatives for production of electric Vehicles *

With a view to promote electric mobility in the country, the Government of India approved the National Mission on Electric Mobility (NMEM) in 2011 and subsequently National Electric Mobility Mission Plan 2020 was unveiled in 2013. This Mission Plan has been designed mainly considering the Fuel Security and Environmental Pollution in the country. NMEM aims for a cumulative fuel saving of about 9500 million litres equivalent resulting in reduction of pollution and green house gas emission of 2 million tonnes with targeted market penetration of 6-7 million vehicles by 2020.



As part of this mission, Department of Heavy Industry formulated a scheme namely FAME -India [Faster Adoption and Manufacturing of (Hybrid &) Electric Vehicles in India]. The overall scheme is proposed to be implemented over a period of 6 years, till 2020, wherein it is intended to support the hybrid / electric vehicles market development and its manufacturing eco-system to achieve self-sustenance at the end of the stipulated period. The scheme is one of the green initiatives of the Government of India, which will be one of the biggest contributors in reducing pollution from road transport sector in near future. The scheme has 4 focus areas i.e. Technology Development, Demand Creation, Pilot Projects and Charging Infrastructure.



Under FAME India Scheme, 148275 electric/hybrid vehicles (xEVs) have been given direct support by way of demand incentives amounting to Rs. 192.56 Crore (Approx) since its launch on 1st April 2015 and till 30th June 2017. This has resulted in approximately fuel saving of 13553917 litre and CO2 reduction of 33971052 Kg. 


For promotion of electric mobility, the Government has already given financial support under different focus area of the FAME India Scheme since its inception on 1st April 2017, as per detail given below:



*S.No.*

*Focus Area /*

*Component of Scheme*

*Extended Financial Assistance*

1

Technology Platform

Rs. 38.08 crore

2

Demand Incentive

Rs.192.56 crore

3

Charging infrastructure

Rs. 1.00 crore

4

Pilot Project

Rs. 36.68 crore

*TOTAL*

*Rs. 268.32 crore*



The names of the Indian as well as Foreign Automobile Manufacturers registered with the Department of Heavy Industry as on date for availing benefit of demand incentives on sale of their electric/hybrid vehicles is given below:-



1) MAHINDRA REVA ELECTRIC VEHICLES PRIVATE LIMITED

2) Electrotherm (India) Limited

3) Maruti Suzuki India Ltd

4) HERO ELECTRIC VEHICLES PRIVATE LIMITED

5) Toyota Kirloskar Motor Pvt Ltd

6) Lohia Auto Industries

7) Ampere Vehicles Pvt. Ltd.

8) AVON CYCLES LTD.

9) VOLVO INDIA PVT. LTD.

10) CHRIS MOTORS

11) AJANTA MANUFACTURING LIMITED

12) MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA LTD

13) Tunwal Electronics

14) OKINAWA AUTOTECH PRIVATE LIMITED


This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Rajya Sabha today.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-August, 2017 15:08 IST
*Progress of Make in India Initiative *

‘Make in India’ in defence manufacturing is primarily driven by capital acquisition of defence equipment and other policy measures taken to promote indigenous design, development and manufacture of defence equipment in the country by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector. These measures include according priority and preference to procurement from Indian vendors under the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) 2016, liberalization of the licensing regime and FDI policy by raising the cap on FDI in the defence sector, simplification of export procedure, streamlining of defence offset guidelines etc. Recently, the Government has notified the ‘Strategic Partnership (SP)’ Model which envisages establishment of long-term strategic partnerships with Indian Private entities through a transparent and competitive process, wherein they would tie up with global OEMs to seek technology transfers to set up domestic manufacturing infrastructure and supply chains.

The Capital expenditure on procurement of defence equipment by three Services, from Indian vendors has increased from Rs. 31575 Crore (47% of total Procurement value) in 2013-14 to Rs. 41873 Crore (60.5% of total Procurement value) in 2016-17. In last three financial years i.e. 2014-15 to 2016-17, the Government has accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) for 145 proposals worth Rs. 399800 Crore approximately, out of which 103 proposals worth Rs. 2,46,400 Crore approximately have been approved under ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ and ‘Make’ categories of capital acquisition.

After opening up of the Defence Industry Sector for private Sector participation in 2001, so far 342 Letters of Intents (LOIs) / Industrial Licences (ILs) have been issued to 205 Indian companies for manufacture of a wide range of defence items to public / private companies. 13 ILs have been issued to 12 Indian companies for manufacture of fighter aircrafts, helicopter, or their parts / components / assemblies etc in the country. 

Foreign companies are allowed to have tie-ups with Indian vendors for indigenous production involving Transfer of technology (ToT) under ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories of capital acquisition. Some of the major projects approved under these categories in the past three years include 155mm / 52 caliber Mounted Gun system, Extended Range (ER) Rockets for 122mm GRAD Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher, Successor to Air Defence Guns, New Generation Ammunition for 84mm Rocket Launcher, Mine Ploughs Sets etc. 

One of the objectives of ‘Make in India’ initiative is to build world class manufacturing infrastructure in the country so as to reduce dependence on imports and to reduce the cost in the long run. However, this being a long term activity, it is premature to assess its impact on reduction in manufacturing cost at this stage.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Manoj Tiwari in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
04-August, 2017 15:07 IST
*Manufacturing of Defence Equipment *

9 Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) with 47 units engaged in manufacturing and production of defence equipment / weapons in the country as per the following State / UT-wise details:

Name of State / UT
Number of Units

Karnataka
15

West Bengal
6

Maharashtra
5

Telangana
5

Uttar Pradesh
4

Andhra Pradesh
3

Kerala
2

Orissa
2

Goa
1

Haryana
1

Jharkhand
1

Tamil Nadu
1

Uttarakhand
1

Total:
47

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati V Sathya Bama in Lok Sabha today.

********

Ministry of Defence
04-August, 2017 15:07 IST
*Indigenisation of Defence Equipment *

Procurement of defence equipment is undertaken from various domestic as well as foreign vendors, based on threat perception, operational challenges and technological changes and to keep the Armed Forces in a state of readiness to meet the entire spectrum of security challenges. 

During the last three years and in the current year, 99 contracts with Indian vendors and 61 contracts with foreign vendors have been signed for capital procurement of defence equipment such as aircraft, helicopters, rockets, missiles, artillery gun, frigates, simulators and ammunition. 

Government is pursuing initiatives to achieve higher levels of indigenisation and self-reliance in the defence sector by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector industries in the country. These measures include according priority and preference to procurement from Indian vendors and liberalization of the licensing regime. 

Government has also promulgated the policy on Strategic Partnership in the Defence Sector which is intended to institutionalise a transparent and objective mechanism to encourage broader participation of the private sector in manufacture of major defence platforms and equipment. 

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Manoj Rajoria and others in Lok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
04-August, 2017 15:02 IST
*Domestic Defence-Industrial Base * 

The country has a strong defence industrial base which includes 41 Ordnance Factories (OFs), 09 Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs), 205 Indian Private Companies covering 342 Industrial licenses and several other small and medium enterprises producing parts & components.  In the last 3 years government has taken several measures such as liberalizing Industrial licensing regime, liberalizing Foreign Director Investment (FDI) policy, rationalizing Defence procurement process, streamlining defence offset guidelines etc. to further widen domestic defence industrial base. 

In the Union Budget Estimates 2017-18 in respect of Ministry of Defence, the provisions are kept for an amount of Rs. 2,57,513.89 crore towards pay, allowances, pensions and maintenance of assets of Defence Services and Rs. 86,488.01 crore towards procurement of major equipments, machineries, etc.

*The critical gaps of Indian Army in artillery guns, infantry weapons, light helicopters, night fighting devices, etc., have been identified and have been suitably addressed in 13th Defence Plan 2017-2022* and the Annual Acquisition Plan 2017-19. Modernisation and capability development are ongoing complex processes with long gestation period. The Government has taken a number of effective measures to streamline acquisition process through Defence Procurement Procedures (DPP) 2016 and strategic partnership model etc. This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri C Mahendran in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-August, 2017 14:59 IST
*Developing Military-Industrial Complex *

Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO), an R&D wing of Ministry of Defence (MoD), is mandate to design and develop strategic, complex and security sensitive systems in the fields of missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, radars, electronic warfare systems, sonars combat vehicles, combat aircraft, sensors, etc. for the Armed Forces as per their specific Qualitative Requirements for enhancing the national security of the country.  Over the past five decades, DRDO has developed / upgraded a number of systems / products /technologies, a large number of which have already been productionised. Value of systems / products / technologies developed / upgraded by DRDO and inducted into the Services or in the process of induction stands over Rs.2.56 lakh Crore. This figure does not include Strategic Systems. DRDO has always been acting dedicatedly towards indigenisation of weapons & defence equipments. However, achieving self-reliance in the field of defence is the joint responsibility of Ministry of Defence, DRDO, Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) & Ordnance Factory Boards (OFBs). Also production of these products & Technologies is done by OFBs, DPSUs and private industries. Government has always supported DRDO in terms to allocation of funds.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley in a written reply to Shrimati Vandana Chavan in Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways and Shipping, Shri Nitin Gadkari lighting the lamp at inauguration of the renovated *BSE International Convention Hall and Listing Ceremony of Cochin Shipyard Ltd*., in Mumbai on August 11, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-August, 2017 15:06 IST
*Make in India Initiative *

Defence sector being a User driven sector, Defence Forces are actively involved in various policies & procedures related to procurement, indigenous design, development & manufacture of defence equipment, co-development & co-production with foreign OEMs, thus contributing towards ‘Make in India’ . Some of the major areas, where defence personnel are involved, are listed below:

‘Make Procedure’: ‘Make’ procedure as given out at Chapter-III of Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP)-2016, envisages involvement of Defence personnel at various stages of development of a defence equipment. The ‘Make’ projects are identified through a consultative process with involvement of members from Services Head Quarters (SHQs). Project Management Unit (PMU) headed by Service officer, established at SHQs, is responsible for monitoring the implementation of ‘Make’ projects of respective SHQ. The Integrated Project Management Team (IPMT) mandated to steer the Make project, is also headed by Service Officer.

Technology Development Fund (TDF) Scheme: TDF scheme launched by the Government aims at funding the development of defence and dual use technologies that are currently not available with the Indian defence industry, or have not been developed so far, thus creating an Eco-system for enhancing cutting edge technology capability for Defence application. The scheme envisages constitution of Empowered Committee and Technical Committee with representation from Armed Forces as members, which are involved in identification of technologies, Project Monitoring & Mentoring activities.

‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ Categories of Capital Acquisition: ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ and ‘Buy & Make’ categories of capital acquisition under DPP, envisage tie-up between Indian Vendor/ Indian Production Agency & foreign OEM, for indigenous production of defence equipment involving Transfer of Technology (ToT) of critical technologies to promote ‘Make in India’. The Defence Personnel are engaged at various stages of procurement to progress the projects categorized under these categories.

Army Design Bureau (ADB): SHQ (Army) has established an Army Design Bureau (ADB) in August - 2016 as a single point coordination with Industry & Academia. The mandate of ADB, inter- alia is to act as a central repository of technical know-how, to bring forward the innovation undertaken by field formation, to generate long-term research requirement for Indian Army etc. 

In addition, a large number of personnel from the Armed forces are posted in DRDO (Defence Research & Development Organisation) to provide impetus to design & development of projects of the Armed forces, thus contributing to indigenization process.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre to Shri Raghav Lakhanpal in a written reply in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-August, 2017 19:21 IST
*IA ‘MAKE’ SEMINAR: 12 Aug 2017 * 

The provision of ‘Make’ Procedure is a vital pillar for realising the vision behind ‘Make’ in India’ initiative. During the past one year, the Indian Army has carried out a series of detailed interactions with private industry and academia to identify their existing potential towards defence technology, R & D and production. 

A similar seminar was held in Aug 16 to acquaint the industry of MAKE projects as approved in 2016 by MoD. The process has since been in motion and outcomes have been extremely encouraging. 

As a step in this direction, second Seminar on ‘MAKE’ projects for Indian Army was held on 12 Aug 17 at India Habitat Centre, New Delhi jointly under aegis of Indian Army and Cll. 

During the course of the seminar, a round table interaction of various Directorates of Integrated Headquarters of MoD (Army) with industry reps was also held at the same venue. The seminar was attended by Senior Officers of the Army as well as from Ministry of Defence. The seminar had notable representation from Industry and Academia alike. 

****


----------



## Hindustani78

Aug 13, 2017 21:27 IST





*'Know Your Army', an exhibition of arms and ammunition organised by Pimpri Chinchwad municipal corporation and the Indian Army at H A ground in Pimpri. The exposure to the exhibition has received spontaneous response in Pune on Friday, August 11, 2017. (HT PHOTO)

Armymen at the inauguration of the 'Know Your Army' exhibition showcasing the Indian army’s set of arms and ammunition at H A ground Pimpri. (HT PHOTO)






Children try to understand the working of an advanced remote controlled machine at the ‘Know Your Army' exhibition. (HT PHOTO)








Schoolchildren inspect the interior of one of the vehicles showcased at the 'Know Your Army' exhibition. (HT PHOTO)






A girl tries holding a rifle at the at 'Know Your Army' exhibition. (HT PHOTO)









Two kids exclaim in awe after seeing some of Indian army’s most complicated ammunition at the 'Know Your Army' exhibition. (HT PHOTO)




An army personnel explains the working of a rifle to a visitor at the ‘Know Your Army' exhibition at H A ground Pimpri. (HT PHOTO)






Spectators enjoying a demonstration by the army personnel at the ‘Know Your Army' exhibition. (HT PHOTO)




Visitors eagerly looking at the interior of an army combat truck at the 'Know Your Army' exhibition. (HT PHOTO)





An aerial view of the exhibition. (HT PHOTO)








Army personnel demonstrate the working of a heavy duty crane at the exhibition. (HT PHOTO)





A combat tank on display at the exhibition. (HT PHOTO)






A teacher trying out a rifle at the exhibition. (HT PHOTO)




An army personnel explaining the working of an advanced rifle at the exhibition. (HT PHOTO)








A tank on display at the exhibition. (HT PHOTO)






Children try to understand the working of an advanced remote controlled machine at the ‘Know Your Army' exhibition. (HT PHOTO)





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Ashok Leyland Super Stallion FAT 6x6
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DTL Assembly Plant For Airbus*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO, Soon OFB produced Bullet Proof Jacket
*
This jacket passed IA's GSQR, FYI, the MKU/TATA jackets ordered on emergency basises wasn't up to IA's GSQR.







*DRDO-Bharat Forge ATAGS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TATA LSuV






AL's new artillery truck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Water Car Engineer said:


> *DRDO, Soon OFB produced Bullet Proof Jacket
> *
> This jacket passed IA's GSQR, FYI, the MKU/TATA jackets ordered on emergency basises wasn't up to IA's GSQR



MKU's is far more sophisticated than this.

They supply NATO for heaven's sake! over 65-70 countries use MKU equipment around the world.

The simple reason why Army doesn't accept from MKU is because it is mandated to buy only from DPSUs.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Tshering22 said:


> MKU's is far more sophisticated than this.
> 
> They supply NATO for heaven's sake! over 65-70 countries use MKU equipment around the world.
> 
> The simple reason why Army doesn't accept from MKU is because it is mandated to buy only from DPSUs.




Sure, it's also the IAs own GSQR, both of them have to follow or not even be looked at. Mind you, these GSQRs are a lot of times unrealistic.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
26-August, 2017 16:22 IST
*Defence Minister Inaugurates BEL Academy for Excellence, Advanced Testing Facilities at BEL* 

The Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley, inaugurated today an Academy for Excellence and two state-of-the-art testing facilities — EMC Test facility and Near Field Antenna Test Range at the Bengaluru Unit of Navratna Defence PSU Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL). Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta Chairman & Managing Director, BEL Shri Gowtama MV and other senior officers of BEL were present. 

The BEL Academy for Excellence with sprawling complex spread over six acres is built at a cost of Rs. 47 crore. This Academy of Excellence is envisaged to address the training needs of not only BEL employees, but also its customers and vendors/partners, especially MSMEs/SMEs. This institution, which will be affiliated to national/international universities, will also cater to the skill development initiatives of the Central Government. The training programmes have been structured around three core areas: Quality, Technology, and Leadership, with various programs designed with the help of experts from major institutes like IITs, IIMs, IISC, IETE, ISI, ASQ etc. 

The NABL accredited EMC test facility is set up at BEL-Bengaluru at a cost of Rs. 60 crore. This EMC facility is the first of its kind in India having Anechoic Chamber of size 11m x 21m x 30m and can conduct testing of Systems/Platforms weighing up to 70 Tonnes. It can be used to conduct system level Electro Magnetic Compatibility (EMC) tests for strategic Defence systems like Battle Tanks, Communication vehicles, Radar systems and Airborne systems including Nuclear Electro Magnetic Pulse (NEMP) and High Altitude Electro Magnetic Pulse (HEMP) testing. It can be used to carry out system level EMC testing for many projects of national importance like AKASH, IACCS, LRSAM, Weapon Locating Radar and Battlefield Management System. The facility will also be open for use to other Indian Defence companies, including MSMEs. 

Near Field Antenna Test Range (NFTR) is a critical infrastructure for calibration and testing of Radars and communication antennas. The NFTR facility at Bengaluru is the third such in BEL and the only one in the Defence industry in India. This facility, set up at a cost of Rs. 30 crore will help to calibrate and test next generation Radars with AESA (Active Electronically Steerable Array) based Antenna arrays as well as Antennas for major projects such as QRSAM, MRSAM and LRSAM.






*Weapon Locating Radar (WLR)*

The advent of long range weapon systems and mechanization of land forces have extended the area of operations much beyond the visual range. Deployment of electronic surveillance devices in the battlefield will serve as a force multiplier to enhance the combat potential of our forces and optimize the effectiveness of our weapon systems.

Weapon Locating Radar (WLR) has been primarily designed to locate hostile guns, mortars and rockets causing interference to the progress of our operation. WLR, in its secondary role, can track and observe the fall of shot from own weapons to provide corrections to own fire. A large quantum or artillery deployed on a wide front, coupled with movement of aerial objects, weather and ground clutter, presents a high density returned conflicting signals on the radar screen. These conflicting signals have to be processed in the real time and extract required information for gunners to complete their mission successfully.

Detection, location and tracking of the requisite targets is handled by the advanced algorithms and state-of-the-art hardware. The ability to locate enemy weapons from its round and transmit the data of the required target to the counter fire elements for retaliatory strike before the target is redeployed is the key feature of the radar.

The Radar uses passive phased array with excellent side lobe levels. Radar system mounted on the TATRA vehicle is built to operate in all terrain and weather conditions.

WLR, a joint development project undertaken by radar house LRDE (DRDO) and Bharat Electronics, is developed to fulfill the long felt need of the Indian Army.







*Low-level Air Defence Weapon Control system*

The all weather low-level Air Defence Weapon Control system is a combination of Radar, Computer and Display that deals with the threat of hostile ECM protected air missions at tree top level. It is a highly mobile land based autonomous search cum track radar which meets the ever increasing threat from low flying high-speed aircrafts. It has all weather capability with timely detection, very accurate and unambiguous tracking, fast prediction of lead angles and built in counter-counter measures.

* FEATURES*

Early detection and fast acquisition.
Air Search in ‘I’ band and acquisition in ‘I’ & ‘Ka’ bands.
Dual Band ‘I’ and ‘Ka’ - tracking.
Computer assisted parallax calculation and ballistic data generation.
Track While Scan upto 3 targets.
Colour Raster Scan Display with PPI and TV picture.
Tactical map presentation through Data Input Unit.
Communication between system operator and gun.
Built in ECCM.






*ATCR-33S SRE is a S band Air Traffic Control Radar*
The ATCR-33S SRE is a S band Air Traffic Control Radar suited for Terminal Control applications. It is a fully coherent high-end class primary radar, which uses a fully solid state, fail-soft transmitter.

The radar is interfaced with integrated PSR/SSR G- 33I antenna, providing two beams (main and auxiliary) in S-Band and two beams (sum and difference) in L- Band for the monopulse secondary surveillance radar.

* FEATURES*

Maximum range: up to 70 NM
Fully solid state and fail-soft, modular transmitter
Non linear frequency modulated (NLFM) transmitted waveform for high average power and good range resolution
Sector blanking: up to 8 azimuthal sector can be selected, where no RF radiation is performed
Antenna beam switching between main and auxiliary, for improved ground clutter suppression
Linear/circular switchable polarization
Adaptive STC for enhanced target detectability in clutter
Digital pulse compression
Fully coherent adaptive moving target detection (A-MTD)
Extensive Built-in test (BIT) from the antenna to the extractor
Full monitoring and control capability, both locally or remotely, via a PC in a graphic, windowed environment
Designed for un-manned operation






*3D Surveillance Radar*

The 3D Surveillance Radar is state-of-art radar designed to effectively play the role of medium range surveillance radar mounted on a mobile platform. The radar operates in S-band and is capable of Track-While- Scan [TWS] of airborne targets up to 150 Kms.

* FEATURES*

3D State of the art medium Range Surveillance Radar.
TWS of airborne Targets upto 150 Kms.
ECCM features - side-lobe blanking, frequency agility and jammer analysis.
Integrated IFF Mk XI with extractor & co-mounted antenna.
Configured as three mobile units mounted on three vehicles.
Fully automated and controlled from Radar Console with user friendly GUI.
Dedicated on-line BITE facility.
Data remoting of Tracks and plots over LAN to remote stations.
Data remoting of Digital data Link to remote data center.






*Low Level Light-Weight Radar (LLLR)*

Low Level Light-Weight Radar (LLLR), is a S-Band, 3D, light weight, battery powered and compact sensor which provides 3D surveillance. This radar is with multiple beams and electronic scanning capability in elevation and can be rapidly deployed in various terrains like mountain tops, deserts and even high rise buildings in urban areas to help carryout aerial surveillance at low and medium altitudes. The radar would provide for detection and tracking of all kinds of hostile aerial targets like fighter aircrafts, UAVs and helicopters.

* FEATURES*

S-Band 3D Surveillance of aerial targets flying at low and medium altitudes.
Automatic detection and tracking of:
*-*Fixed wing aircrafts
*-*Helicopter
*-*UAVs
Detection of hovering Helicopters.
Low power consumption and mechanical ruggedness to operate in extreme climatic conditions.
Based on semi active array antenna using the state of art Transmit/ Receive Module (TRM) technology.
Integrated IFF.
Easily transportable by men, animal transport, etc.
Highly modular for quick setup.
Robust EMI/EMC design and good testability/ maintainability features
Separation of CDU from sensor head: 750 m.






*Low Level Light-Weight Radar (LLLR)*

Low Level Light-Weight Radar (LLLR), is a L-Band,2D, light weight, battery powered and compact sensor which provides 2D surveillance solution to alert Army Air Defence Weapon Systems mainly in mountainous terrain against hostile aerial targets like UAVs, RPVs,hovering helicopters and fixed wing aircraft flying at low and medium altitudes.

* FEATURES*

L-Band 2D Surveillance of aerial targets flying at low and medium altitudes.
Automatic detection and tracking of:
*-*Fixed wing aircrafts
*-*Helicopter
*-*UAVs
Detection of hovering Helicopters.
Target designation and distribution to Weapon Sites and Command Centre.
Integrated IFF.
Easily transportable by men, animal transport, etc.
Highly modular for quick setup.
Remote operation and radar display through the Commander's Display Unit (CDU).
Separation of CDU from sensor head: 750 m.






*3D Tactical Control Radar*

The 3D Tactical Control Radar is state-of-art medium range Surveillance & Tracking radar designed to effectively play the role of medium range surveillance radar mounted on a mobile platform. The radar operates in S-band and is capable of Track-While-Scan [TWS] of airborne targets up to 90 kms.

* FEATURES*

3D State of the art medium Range Surveillance and Tracking Radar.
TWS of airborne Targets up to 90 Kms.
ECCM features - Side-lobe blanking, Frequency agility and Jammer analysis.
Integrated IFF Mk XI with extractor & co-mounted antenna.
Configured in two TATRA vehicles one for radar and second for power source.
Fully automated and controlled from Radar Console with user friendly GUI.
Dedicated and exhaustive on-line BITE facility.
Facility for training controllers, operators & technical crew.
Facility for automatic transmission of data to Target Data Receiver (co-located with weapon system) up to a distance of 20 Km from radar using optical line,wire line and secure VHF radio set.
Data remoting of Tracks and plots over LAN to external networks - up to 500 m.
Facility for Remote control and diagnostic testing of the system from a distance of 100 meters.








*Tactical Control Radar (Reporter)*

This is an early warning, alerting and cueing system,including weapon control functions. It is specially designed to be highly mobile and easily transportable,by air as well as on the ground. This radar minimises mutual interference of tasks of both air defenders and friendly air space users. The command and control capabilities of the RADAR in combination with an effective ground based air Defence provide maximum operational effectiveness with a safe, efficient and flexible use of the airspace.

* FEATURES*

All weather day and night capability
40 km range, giving a large coverage
Multiple target handling and engagement capability
Local threat evaluation and engagement calculations assist the commander's decision making process, and give effective local fire distribution.
Easy to operate, and hence low manning requirements and stress reduction under severe conditions
Highly mobile system, to be used in all kinds of terrain, with short into and out of action times (deployment/redeployment)
Clutter suppression
High resolution, which gives excellent target discrimination and allows accurate tracking






*INDRA II*

INDRA II is L Band low-flying detection radar that caters to the vital gap filling role in an air defence environment. It is a transportable and self-contained system with easy mobility and deployment features. The system consists mainly of an Antenna, Transmitter cabin and Display cabin mounted on three separate vehicles.

* FEATURES*

Fully coherent system
Frequency agility
Pulse compression
Advanced signal processing using MTD and CFAR Techniques
Track while scan for 2-D tracking
Capability to handle 200 tracks
Association of primary and secondary targets
Full tracking capabilities for manoeuvring targets
Multicolour PPI Raster Scan Display, presenting both MTI and Synthetic Video
Automatic target data transmission to a digital modem/networking of radars
Integral IFF
Ease of transportation and fast deployment
Deployment time of about 60 minutes






*
Battle Field Surveillance Radar - Short Range*

BFSR-SR is a man portable, battery powered surveillance and acquisition radar, capable of detecting and displaying a diversity of moving targets such as pedestrians, vehicles, tanks, etc.

* APPLICATIONS*

Border surveillance
Battlefield surveillance
Intelligence gathering
Protection of Sensitive sites
Protection of Industrial facilities, power plants, etc
Prevention of infiltration and illegal immigration
* FEATURES*

Light Weight, Man portable and fast deployment.
Operates 24 hours a day and under all weather conditions
J-band pulse Doppler radar with Built in Test Equipment (BITE).
Low probability of intercept with low peak power.
High resolution, coloured, north oriented radar picture on portable colour PC display with easy to use and menu driven user interface based on windows XP.
*Track while scan of 99 targets.*
Classification of targets based on Audio Doppler signature.
Provision to overlay geographical maps.
Inbuilt Global Positioning System for self-location of the radar.
Built in Digital Magnetic compass for North alignment.
Carried in three man packs for deployment to any location.
Provision to Network various radars to Command Post for wider area coverage.
Thermal Imager Camera Integration.
Built in training Simulator.







*Battlefield Surveillance Radar Medium Range (BFSR- MR)*

Battlefield Surveillance Radar Medium Range (BFSR- MR) is a state of the art ground surveillance and Acquisition Radar capable of automatically detecting and displaying a diversity of moving targets such as pedestrians, vehicles, tanks, low flying Helicopters, etc. The radar supports Artillery units by location of shell bursts and providing fire correction data.

* APPLICATIONS*

Border surveillance
Battlefield surveillance
Intelligence gathering
Protection of Airfields
Artillery fire corrections
* FEATURES*

Detection and acquisition of moving targets up to 40Km in range and 360° in Azimuth
Operates 24 hours a day and under all weather conditions
Easy to transport and deploy
Pulse Doppler radar with Built In Test Equipment (BITE)
Target classification based on the Doppler tone
Low probability of intercept with low peak power
User-friendly menu driven interface based on Windows2000
*Track while scan of up to 60 targets*
Overlay of digital maps
Provision to integrate with command and control systems
Built in training simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Kolar, August 26, 2017 16:56 IST
Updated: August 26, 2017 16:58 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ment-at-bemls-kgf-factory/article19565725.ece





Defence Minister Arun Jaitley travelling in an electric vehicle to inspect equipment at KGF unit of BEML on Saturday. Photo: VISHWA KUNDAPURA 

Defence Minister Arun Jaitley on Saturday rolled out indigenously designed and developed equipment at the Kolar Gold Fields (KGF) unit of Bharath Earth Movers Ltd. (BEML), a defence sector public undertaking.

The biggest ever diesel excavator BE1800D, the biggest crawler dozer BD475-1 and T-72 hull,* meant for fitting into tanks*, were launched by the Minister to the applause of the workforce of BEML gathered on the premises.

A brief demo of the equipment was held. Mr. Jaitley watched the use of a number of defence sector related equipment at the Defence hangar.

Mr. Jaitley complemented the BEML team for its efforts in producing indigenous products. Defence Secretary (Production) A.K. Gupta, BEML Managing Director Deepak Kumar Hota, MP K.H. Muniyappa and Deputy Commissioner K.V. Thrilokchandra were present.

*MP pleads against BEML privatisation move*

A number of organisations and personalities including Kolar MP Muniyappa submitted memoranda to Mr. Arun Jaitley centred around the issue of BEML’s privatisation move by the Centre.

BEM Employees Association (BEMEA) president Anjaneya Reddy, Centre of Indian Trade Unions (CITU) leader G. Arjunan and Robertsonpet City Municipal Council president B.P. Rameshkumar Jain submitted separate memoranda on this issue. The CITU also urged the Union government to revive the Bharath Gold Mines Ltd (BGML) activities at KGF.

Later, Mr. Muniyappa told reporters that he will meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi soon to convince him against the disinvestment from BEML.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassamun

*Indian Army to get medium range Indo-Israeli missile by 2020 for air defence*

After years of wait, the Indian Army will finally get an advanced medium-range surface to air missile (MRSAM) system by 2020 which will be able to shoot down ballistic missiles, fighter jets and attack helicopters from a range of around 70 km.

The missile system will be produced by premier defence research organisation DRDO in collaboration with the Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), a senior army official said.

The MRSAM system will be capable of shooting down enemy ballistic missiles, aircraft, helicopters, drones, surveillance aircraft and AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control Systems) aircraft, the official said on condition of anonymity as he is not authorised to speak to the media.

The current version of MRSAM is operational with the Indian Air Force and the Navy.

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has signed a Rs 17,000 crore deal with the IAI for the ambitious project.

The MR-SAM, a land-based version of the long-range surface-to-air missile (LRSAM) for the Navy, will have a strike range of up 70 km, the official said. The deal envisages 40 firing units and around 200 missiles.

"The MRSAM for Army's Air Defence is an advanced all weather, 360-degree mobile land based theatre air defence system capable of providing air defence to critical areas against a wide variety of threats in a combat zone," the official said.

The first set of missile system will be ready in the next three years, he said.

The Army has been pressing the government to enhance its aerial attack capability considering the evolving security challenges.

In May, the Army successfully test fired an advanced version of the Brahmos land-attack cruise missile in the Andaman and Nicobar Islands.

The Indian Army, which became the first land force in the world to deploy the Brahmos in 2007, has raised several regiments of this formidable weapon.

In May 2015, the Army had inducted the indigenously- developed supersonic surface-to-air missile Akash which is capable of targeting enemy helicopters, aircraft and UAVs from a range of 25 km.

The Army thinks procurement of the MRSAM will mark a paradigm shift in its strike capability.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...e-by-2020-for-air-defence-117082700197_1.html


----------



## Hindustani78

NEW DELHI , August 27, 2017 21:06 IST
Updated: August 27, 2017 21:06 IST
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/army-seeks-20000-crore-for-new-orders/article19571137.ece





More firepower: Army needs to meet deficiencies in 46 types of ammunition and spares for 10 types of weapons. | Photo Credit:  INDRANIL MUKHERJEE 

* It plans to make up for the deficiencies in ammunition; nothing to do with standoff with China: official *
As part of the efforts to build up emergency reserves of spares and ammunition, the Army has sought ₹20,000 crore from the Ministry of Defence (MoD). This comes at the same time the MoD has sought ₹20,000 crore more to meet its financial requirement.

The Army’s request is meant to meet the procurements being made under the emergency powers of the Vice-Chief of Army Staff. “We are looking at making up for the deficiencies in phases, which will take several years. We have asked for ₹20,000 crore for the next round of orders. The file has been sent to the MoD,” a senior officer told _The Hindu_.

The Vice-Chief of Army was recently given unlimited financial powers to make emergency purchases so as to make up critical deficiencies in 46 types of ammunition and spares for 10 types of weapons to build stocks for 10 days of intense fighting. The decision was part of a review of defence preparedness after the Uri terror attack. 

In the first phase of the procurements ending March, 19 contracts worth ₹12,000 crore were signed, with 11 of them for ammunition alone. “In all, there are 400 major items and other smaller items,” the officer said. 

These purchases are done through the revenue stream, and for in-service equipment. So there is no need to go through the Defence Acquisition Council, a route that will cause delays, especially in capital procurements.

*CAG flags lacunae*

Earlier this month, in a report to Parliament, the Comptroller and Auditor-General (CAG) found deficiencies in the Army’s War Wastage Reserves to fight an intense war of 10 days and 40 days.

According to MoD officials, Defence Secretary Sanjay Mitra put forward a proposal early this month to the Finance Ministry for allocation of ₹20,000 crore, besides the defence budget of ₹2.74 lakh crore for 2017-2018. “The request is for covering financial shortages and to meet overall requirements. We are fully prepared to meet any immediate eventuality,” one official said, clarifying that the request had nothing to do with the stand-off between Indian and Chinese troops along the tri-junction in Sikkim. “It is a fact that we have several requirements, but none would adversely impact our immediate responses,” the source said. While a part of the extra-allocation could go towards routine expenses, some of it would be used for urgent capital procurements, officials said.

A majority of the defence budget is taken up by the revenue component and pension, and little is left for capital procurements. Even in the capital allocation, a significant portion goes towards committed liabilities. The recently imposed customs duty has added to the strain.


----------



## Papa Dragon

Amogh Carbine


----------



## Abingdonboy

OFB 7.62X51 rifle:






They have designed a new polymor magazine for it, replacing the steel FN FAL type mag.

@Water Car Engineer @Gessler

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
30-August, 2017 15:22 IST
*Ministry of Defence approves first phase of reforms in The Armed Forces *

In a first ever exercise after Independence, the Ministry of Defence in consultation with the Indian Army has decided to reform the Indian Army in a planned manner. These decisions were approved by the Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley after an extensive consultation with all stakeholders.


The first phase of the reforms involves redeployment and restructuring of approximately 57,000 posts of officers/JCOs/ORs and civilians. Major reforms concerning the following have been approved:-

· Optimisation of Signals Establishments to include Radio Monitoring Companies, Corps Air Support Signal Regiments, Air Formation Signal Regiments, Composite Signal Regiments and merger of Corps Operating and Engineering Signal Regiments.

· Restructuring of repair echelons in the Army to include Base Workshops, Advance Base Workshops and Static/Station Workshops in the field Army.

· Redeployment of Ordnance echelons to include Vehicle Depots, Ordnance Depots and Central Ordnance Depots apart from streamlining inventory control mechanisms.

· Better utilization of Supply and Transport echelons and Animal Transport units.

· Closure of Military Farms and Army postal establishments in peace locations.

· Enhancement in standards for recruitment of clerical staff and drivers in the Army.

· Improving the efficiency of the National Cadet Corps.


Implementation has begun with the decision of the Cabinet Committee on Security to close 39 military farms in a time bound manner.


The Ministry of Defence had constituted a Committee of Experts under the Chairmanship of Lt Gen (Retd) (Dr.) DB Shekatkar with a mandate to recommend measures for enhancing of Combat Capability & Rebalancing Defence Expenditure of the Armed Forces with an aim to increase "teeth to tail ratio".


The Committee of experts had submitted its report to the Ministry in December, 2016, which was considered by the Ministry of Defence and 99 recommendations were sent to the Armed Forces for making an implementation plan. The Defence Minister Shri Arun Jaitley has approved 65 of these recommendations pertaining to the Indian Army for implementation.


These reforms will be completed in all respects by 31 December 2019. Restructuring by the Indian Army is aimed at enhancing Combat Capability in a manner that the officers/JCOs/ORs will be used for improving operational preparedness and civilians will be redeployed in different wings of the Armed Forces for improving efficiency.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> OFB 7.62X51 rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have designed a new polymor magazine for it, replacing the steel FN FAL type mag.
> 
> @Water Car Engineer @Gessler




Looks to be older model.










Nevertheless, look at the better finish of the upper receiver in the 7.62x51 rifle. Actually, we're going to see more modifications done to this, new muzzle break, etc. That model is actually already testing. Far from finished.






















*Indianized Hawk - Hawki*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## amardeep mishra

Abingdonboy said:


> OFB 7.62X51 rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have designed a new polymor magazine for it, replacing the steel FN FAL type mag.
> 
> @Water Car Engineer @Gessler


Man that things fires like an arty! They need to dratically re-design the muzzle brake!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> OFB 7.62X51 rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have designed a new polymor magazine for it, replacing the steel FN FAL type mag.
> 
> @Water Car Engineer @Gessler



Dude, I don't think this is the 7.62x51 rifle...looks like the older 5.56 MK-1C. As you can see it has a curved mag. When and if the 308 rifle gets polymer magazine, I don't think it will be curved. Will be straight like the FAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Lord Forever

Water Car Engineer said:


>


it look like toy gun. very bad loking. when india learn to make good gun? world lauhging on india but some memebr belive india making nuclear submarin. but look at that gun. how can same country that making that gun can also making nuclear submarin. sad.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Bloodhound - Thermal Imaging Binoculars

Tonbo Imaging 






Good to see them getting orders.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

Water Car Engineer said:


> Sure, it's also the IAs own GSQR, both of them have to follow or not even be looked at. Mind you, these GSQRs are a lot of times unrealistic.


Exactly my point. 

That's why they just need to take the GSQRs of Israel and other countries and shove it down the Army's throats.


----------



## X_Killer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Indianized Hawk - Hawki*


very soon these birds will have indian heart that is HAL's HTFE-25...


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Dark Lord Forever said:


> it look like toy gun. very bad loking. when india learn to make good gun? world lauhging on india but some memebr belive india making nuclear submarin. but look at that gun. how can same country that making that gun can also making nuclear submarin. sad.



Real question is how some country which have been failing to produce even a motor cycle engine keeps on producing their so called state of art Missiles, Planes, Warships, MBTs??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-for-41-dhruv-helicopters/article19621018.ece

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has signed a contract for 41 indigenously developed Dhruv Advanced Light Helicopters (ALH) for the Army and Navy.

“The contracts for supply of 41 ALHs amounting to around Rs 6100 crore will be executed in a period of 60 months,” HAL said in a statement on Monday. Of these 40 helicopters are for the Army and one for the Navy.

T. Suvarna Raju, CMD HAL said that the order reposes faith of Indian armed forces in the indigenous ALH. In March this year HAL had signed a contract for supply of 32 ALH to the Navy and Coast Guard.

Dhruv has been indigenously designed and developed by HAL and is developed by a Shakti engine jointly developed by HAL and Turbomeca of France and  there are more than 200 helicopters in service with Indian armed forces.

For the Army and Air Force which depend on helicopters to sustain the troops on icy heights of Siachen glacier, the ALH has emerged as a lifeline. The ALH has also been exported to several countries in the region and as part of military diplomacy India has offered it to several friendly countries in the neighbourhood and South East Asia and discussions are on.

As on end 2016, the Army Aviation Corps (AAC) was operating 126 Cheetah, 55 Chetak and 65 ALH Dhruv for multi-purpose and utility roles. While the Cheetah and Chetaks are ageing platforms in need of replacement, the low production rate of Dhruv’s, eight per year, by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) is limiting their induction in large numbers. The production is expected to go up with another helicopter assembly line getting ready.

HAL has also set up mini Maintenance Repair and Overhaul (MRO) facilities at forward bases to improve availability rate of the helicopters.

ALH has a weaponised variant Rudra which is in the process of being inducted in the Army.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Sensei

In a major boost to ‘Make in India’ drive, an event was jointly hosted by Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) and Ordnance factory Board (OFB) in DRDO Bhawan on 07/09/2017 to showcase their preparedness in meeting the requirements of CAPFs. This occasion was graced by Hon’ble Home Minister Shri Rajnath Singh, Hon’ble Minister of Defence Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, Dr. Subhash Bhamre, MoS(Defence), senior officials of CAPFs, DPSUs and Ordnance factories. Shri Rajeev Rai Bhatnagar, DG CRPF received the key of fully armoured CRPF bus and sample of Bhabha Kavach, a light weight bullet-resistant jacket manufactured by MIDHANI on the basis of technology transfer with BARC Mumbai. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited(HAL) also handed over a mini UAV for extensive trials. OFB also pitched in with its advance weapon developments and handed over two state of the art weapons from its stable namely JVPC Carbine and INSAS machine body Excalibur for trial evaluation and user feedback. Over last one year, CRPF was very closely associated with various DPSUs and OFBs in an endeavour to design and produce various arms, special equipments, protective gears and armoured vehicles to improve its operational efficiency across different theatres of conflict.

Source: Twitter - @crpfindia


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debspark90

Abingdonboy said:


> OFB 7.62X51 rifle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have designed a new polymor magazine for it, replacing the steel FN FAL type mag.
> 
> @Water Car Engineer @Gessler


That's the Insas Mk1C. Look at the magazine shape. Normally the 7.62x51 magazine would be straighter like that of the SLR mag is actually. Its because of the ammunition shape. The 7.62*39 ammo of AK have the most curviest mags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-September, 2017 17:50 IST
*Successful Flight Test of 3rd Generation Anti Tank Guided Missile – NAG *

India’s indigenously developed 3rd generation Anti Tank Guided Missile (ATGM), Nag has been successfully flight tested twice by DRDO on 8-9-2017 against two different targets in the ranges of Rajasthan.

The ATGM Nag missile has successfully hit both the targets under different ranges and conditions with very high accuracy as desired by the Armed Forces.

With these two successful flight trials, and the flight test conducted earlier in June in the peak of summer, the complete functionality of Nag ATGM along with launcher system NAMICA has been established and marked the successful completion of development trials of Nag Missile.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/632286/drdo-carries-successful-tests-nag.html
India's indigenously developed third generation anti-tank guided missile (ATGM) Nag has been successfully flight-tested by premier defence research organisation DRDO in deserts of Rajasthan, marking the completion of development trials.

The defence ministry said Nag has been successfully flight-tested twice by the DRDO against two different targets yesterday in Rajasthan. The missile can hit a target up to seven km.

"The ATGM Nag missile has successfully hit both the targets under different ranges and conditions with very high accuracy as desired by the armed forces," the ministry said.

India has been trying to ramp up its military capability in sync changing security dynamics in the region. The defence ministry said yesterday's flight tests and the trials in June marked the successful completion of development trials of Nag missile.

"With these two successful flight trials, and the flight test conducted earlier in June in the peak of summer, the complete functionality of Nag ATGM along with launcher system NAMICA has been established and marked the successful completion of development trials of Nag missile," it said.


----------



## Abingdonboy

INSAS Excalibur (not ordered by the army but various CAPFs and state police forces):




















JVPC:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-September, 2017 17:20 IST
*Indigenous Development of Trawl System by DRDO *

R&DE (Engrs), a premier system engineering laboratory under Armament & Combat Engineering (ACE) cluster of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has recently undertaken the design and development of Trawl System for the minefield area in the battle zone to meet the operational requirements of Indian Army.

The indigenous developed Trawl System is employed for breaching of land mines and creating a vehicle safe lane, through a minefield for the advancing columns of mechanized forces in combat zone. The equipment consists of Trawl roller, track width mine plough and electro- magnetic device (EMD), which caters to the need of all types of mines usually encountered by the battle tank in such a scenario. The Trawl System developed by DRDO is capable of breaching a variety of land mines including passive and active influence mines.

The Trawl system recently crossed a major milestone with the successful completion of blast trials in collaboration with HEMRL Pune, which demonstrated the survivability of the equipment, when subjected to successive series of blast directly underneath it. The fieldable prototype of the Trawl System is in final stage of realization and would be shortly ready for conduct of User Evaluation Trials by the Army.

The indigenous development of Trawls by DRDO is an important step towards achieving self-reliance in area of critical military equipment under ‘Make in India’ initiative and would result in saving of precious foreign exchange for the country.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*84 mm Recoilless Gun Made By OFB*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-sets-new-record-in-range/article19693728.ece





The Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System at the 68th Republic Day Parade. | Photo Credit:  R.V. Moorthy 

NEW DELHI: An indigenous artillery gun, Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS), being jointly developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) and the private sector has set a new world record in range by hitting targets at a distance of 48 km.

“During trial firings at Pokhran ranges last week, ATAGS registered the longest ever distance of 48.074 kms, surpassing the maximum ranges of 35-40 kms fired by any artillery gun system in this category,” an industry source told _The Hindu_.

ATAGS is a 155mm, 52 calibre towed artillery gun being developed in mission mode by DRDO as a part of the Army’s artillery modernisation programme. The record was achieved with special ammunition, “high explosive – base bleed” (HE – BB) by the ATAGS variant developed by Kalyani Group.

The development is being done through a consortium based model, similar to that adopted for the Pinaka multi-barrel rocket launch system. It was designed by DRDO’s Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) in Pune. In addition, Bharat Forge Limited of Kalyani Group, Tata Power Strategic Engineering Division and Mahindra Defence Naval System from the private sector are involved in a big way along with the Ordnance Factory Board (OFB). For instance, the barrel and breech mechanism, on both variants of ATAGS, was developed at Kalyani Group.

Summer trials are currently underway and the next round of trials are likely to held in Sikkim in December.

“The trials are progressing well. Additional prototypes are being made to speed trials,” one official said.

The gun has several significant features including an all-electric drive, high mobility, quick deployability, auxiliary power mode, advanced communication system, automated command and control system. It has a six round magazine instead of a standard three round magazine. Also, the gun weighs slightly more than normal due to the larger chamber.

The Army has not inducted any new artillery gun since the Bofors in the 1980's. After decades of failed attempts, the service is gearing up to induct the Dhanush artillery gun which is an indigenously upgraded variant of the Bofors gun. In addition, last November India signed a contract for 145 M-777 Ultra-Light Howitzers from the US.


----------



## Hindustani78

15-September-2017 17:20 IST
Indigenous Development of Trawl System by DRDO



R&DE (Engrs), a premier system engineering laboratory under Armament & Combat Engineering (ACE) cluster of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has recently undertaken the design and development of Trawl System for the minefield area in the battle zone to meet the operational requirements of Indian Army.

The indigenous developed Trawl System is employed for breaching of land mines and creating a vehicle safe lane, through a minefield for the advancing columns of mechanized forces in combat zone. The equipment consists of Trawl roller, track width mine plough and electro- magnetic device (EMD), which caters to the need of all types of mines usually encountered by the battle tank in such a scenario. The Trawl System developed by DRDO is capable of breaching a variety of land mines including passive and active influence mines.

The Trawl system recently crossed a major milestone with the successful completion of blast trials in collaboration with HEMRL Pune, which demonstrated the survivability of the equipment, when subjected to successive series of blast directly underneath it. The fieldable prototype of the Trawl System is in final stage of realization and would be shortly ready for conduct of User Evaluation Trials by the Army.

The indigenous development of Trawls by DRDO is an important step towards achieving self-reliance in area of critical military equipment under ‘Make in India’ initiative and would result in saving of precious foreign exchange for the country.

MJPS/NAo/NM/RP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

*Boeing inaugurates second phase of aerospace engineering facility *
Boeing’s additional new facility at the Boeing India Engineering and Technology Centre (BIETC) was inaugurated here on Saturday by Minister of State for Civil Aviation Jayant Sinha.

The additional facility will enable Boeing to focus on state-of-the-art technology areas such as data analytics, internet-of-things, avionics, aerospace design, manufacturing, testing and research, to support Boeing products and systems, more efficiently in India, and around the world. The hub also includes laboratories for research to support next-generation innovations in aerospace.

With this expansion, *Boeing has nearly doubled its existing facility in Bengaluru. The number of engineers will also double by the end of 2017*.

“Boeing’s commitment to growth of capability and capacity in the Indian aerospace sector is commendable,” said Sinha. “I congratulate the team on this brand new addition to the Boeing India Engineering and Technology Centre and am proud that Boeing is leveraging India’s engineering talent and its expertise for some of the most advanced aerospace products in the world, and developing complex solutions for the world.”

This significant expansion comes soon after Boeing opened its engineering centre in January earlier this year, demonstrating Boeing’s commitment to building an innovative, and world-class, competitive aerospace ecosystem in India.

“As a source for innovative and cutting-edge engineering, India offers us tremendous growth potential,” said Pratyush Kumar, President, Boeing India. “This is a winning formula for India and our own global growth strategy for improved productivity, enhanced engineering efficiency and cost advantage, while focusing on quality.”

Recently, Boeing announced a partnership with the Ministry of Civil Aviation and Air India Engineering Services Ltd (AIESL) to develop an *Aircraft Maintenance Engineers Accelerated Apprenticeship Programme*. The key objective of the programme is to improve the employability of AMEs through training and hands-on experience with actual aircraft.

Boeing’s other contributions to the industry include software tools that are used to support efficient airspace management and decongestion at Indian airports.

In addition to developing engineering capabilities, Boeing is also actively involved in developing skills across the aviation sector by partnering with leading Indian vocational training institutes, industrial training institutes and Indian partners, to train workers for the aerospace industry.
http://www.sundayguardianlive.com/n...s-second-phase-aerospace-engineering-facility


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
27-September, 2017 15:54 IST
*Cabinet approves revision of policy for providing Defence land to Communication Operators for construction of Shared Communication Towers and allied Infrastructure *

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved a proposal for revision of policy of Ministry of Defence for providing Defence land to Communication Operators for construction of Shared Communication Towers and allied Infrastructure, based on experience in implementing the policy and guidelines issued by Department of Telecommunications (DoT) for issue of clearance for installation of Mobile Towers. 

The revised policy will cover allotment of Defence land on lease and grant of permission in Defence areas and Cantonments to Access Service Licensees and Companies registered with DoT as IP-I for setting up shared communication towers and allied infrastructure. 

This will improve the quality of communication services in the Cantonments and Military Stations. 


******


----------



## Papa Dragon

*DRDO's ATAGS completes desert trials, now enters winter trials to break new records




*​

Pune: The country's first fully integrated Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS), being developed by the Defence Research and Developed Organisation (DRDO), has successfully completed user assisted technical trials for desert terrain at the Pokhran firing range in Rajasthan.

P K Mehta, DRDO's director general for armament and combat engineering system, told TOI on Wednesday, "We have achieved the desired results in the user assisted trials and the gun is now poised for further trials (for other terrains) in the coming months."

The trials in the deserts were carried out by DRDO scientists and the Indian Army's director general for artillery from August 24 to September 7. A large number of extended range full bore artillery ammunitions were successfully fired from the gun during the trials.
Recommended By Colombia

Project director S V Gade of the Armament Research and Development Establishment (ARDE) in Pune, who anchored the trials, said, "The users (Indian Army) fired all type of ammunitions and achieved the desired range and consistency for the live ammunition. In fact, the gun successfully hit a target at 48km distance. No other contemporary artillery guns are able to achieve a range of more than 40km so far." The ATAGS is capable of firing a Bi-Modular Charge System (BMCS) Zone 7 propellant, which no other country is able to fire as on date, he added.
Gade said, "We have also validated firing table in a limited way of the gun, which was very crucial task for us."The ATAGS has an all-electric drive which gives advantage over traditional hydraulic drives which exists in other towed guns. The electric drives of the ATAGS gives controls in handling ammunition, opening and closing the breech mech. and ramming the round into firing chamber, Gade added.

"The gun will undergo refinements and will be ready for high altitude trials which are likely to be conducted at Sikkim in December, depending on a confirmation from the army authorities," Gade said. The gun is expected to be inducted in the Indian Army by 2020, sources in DRDO said.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ials-in-deserts-drdo/articleshow/60861956.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-September, 2017 14:01 IST
*Directorate General of Quality Assurance Celebrates its Diamond Jubilee *

Directorate General of Quality Assurance (DGQA) has completed 60 years of its existence. Minister of State for Defence, Dr Subhash Bhamare, graced the Diamond Jubilee celebration at DRDO Bhawan here today to mark the occasion. Addressing the august gathering, Dr Bhamre complemented DGQA for firmly supporting the combat effectiveness of the India Army and Navy while handling a very large bandwidth of technology and an inventory of equipment unparalleled anywhere in the country. 

Dr Bhamre appreciated professionalism, dedication and excellence of the personnel of the DGQA and went on to stress that Self-Reliance was the corner stone on which the military capability of any nation must rest and that has been the guiding principle of the government policies. He pointed out that preference given to Indigenous Design, Development and Manufacture (IDDM) has been reflected in DPP-2016. Dr Bhamre went on to highlight that numerous initiatives of Department of Defence Production like Green Channel Status and Self Certification would go long way in realising the objective of ‘Make in India’. He urged DGQA to realign itself with the best practices all over the world. 

Director General of DGQA Lt Gen Shamsher Singh highlighted the achievements of the organisation. He stated that all its 36 laboratories are NABL accredited and 99 of its establishments have been granted ISO certification. The organisation has quality assured Defence stores worth Rs. 28,878 crore during the financial year 2016-17. In addition, the organisation has been providing assistance to the User and Manufacturer in difficult and trying situations, warranting the technical expertise and hands-on experience. He also informed that during the last one month as part of their celebrations, the organisation which is spread pan India has organised a tree plantation drive wherein 23,000 saplings were planted. 

Though, the origin of the DGQA dates back to 1869, when the first Inspectorate was set up at Ammunition Factory, Kirkee, the organisation came into its present incarnation in 1957 when Maj Gen Pratap Narain was appointed as the first Director General on 27 September 1957. 

Dr Bhamre released the ‘First Day Cover’ to commemorate the occasion. He also launched a portal for e-registration of vendors. Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Ashok Gupta also addressed the gathering. This was followed by an awards ceremony wherein officers and staff were awarded DGQA Commendation Cards and Cash Awards for their commendable performance and exemplary services rendered.

**************


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre lighting the lamp to inaugurate the Diamond Jubilee function of Directorate General of Quality Assurance, in New Delhi on September 28, 2017. The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta, the Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Karambir Singh and the DG of DGQA, Lt General Shamsher Singh are also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre releasing the ‘First Day Cover’ of 60 years of Directorate General of Quality Assurance, at the Diamond Jubilee function, in New Delhi on September 28, 2017. The Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Ashok Kumar Gupta, the Vice Chief of Naval Staff, Vice Admiral Karambir Singh and the DG of DGQA, Lt General Shamsher Singh are also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the Diamond Jubilee function of Directorate General of Quality Assurance, in New Delhi on September 28, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Power
29-September, 2017 18:00 IST
*EESL to procure 10,000 Electric Vehicles from TATA Motors*

*· Tender awarded through an International Competitive Bid*
*· Electric Vehicles to be procured in 2 phases; first 500 cars to be on road by November 2017*


Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL), under the administration of Ministry of Power, Government of India (GoI), will procure 10,000 electric vehicles from Tata Motors Limited. The company was selected through an international competitive bidding aimed at increased participation. *Tata Motors won the tender and will now supply the Electric Vehicles (EVs) in two phases – first 500 e-cars will be supplied to EESL in November 2017 and the rest 9,500 EVs will be delivered in the second phase*. 

The tender floated by EESL is the world’s largest single electric vehicle procurement. *Three leading manufacturers – Tata Motors Limited, Mahindra & Mahindra (M&M) and Nissan participated in the tender and the bids for TATA Motors Limited and Mahindra and Mahindra (M&M) were opened.* 

EESL is driven by the objective of facilitating faster adoption of disruptive technology solutions while balancing economic development and environmental sustainability. With this specific initiative EESL seeks to create the market for electric vehicles, a technology which is poised to boost e-mobility in the country; through its unique business model of aggregation of demand and bulk procurement. EESL is seeking to leverage the immense potential of replacement of existing vehicles in the government departments for initial demand aggregation. 

*Tata Motor Limited quoted the lowest price of Rs. 10.16 Lakh exclusive of GST in the competitive bidding. The vehicle will be provided to EESL for Rs. 11.2 Lakh which will be inclusive of GST and comprehensive 5 year warranty which is 25 % below the current retail price of a similar e car with 3 year warranty.* 

EESL’s EV programme is a comprehensive solution to facilitate adoption of the disruptive technology in the country. Along with procurement of 10,000 EVs through international competitive bidding, *EESL will also identify a service provider agency. This agency, also appointed through competitive bidding, will carry out end-to-end fleet management of the procured vehicles for the concerned government customer. Apart from continuing to aggregate demand, EESL will also be responsible such as co-ordination between appointed agencies*, monitoring and supervision, reporting, complaint redressal and payments. These cars will be used to replace the petrol and diesel cars used by Government and its agencies over a 3-4 year period. The total number of vehicles used by the Government and its agencies is estimated to be 5 lakhs. 

As per the report published in May 2017 by Niti Aayog, making India’s passenger mobility shared, electric, and connected can cut its energy demand by 64% and carbon emissions by 37% in 2030. This would result in a reduction of 156 Mtoe in diesel and petrol consumption for that year & at USD 52/bbl of crude, this would imply a net savings of roughly Rs 3.9 lakh crore in 2030. The shift to EVs through this programme will reduce dependence on oil imports and promote power capacity addition in India thereby enhancing energy security of the country and will also lead to reduction in GHG emissions from the transport sector.


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tonbo Imaging's, 'Hummingbird', imaging payload for lighter UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO NG ARM and SAAW Trialing*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Water Car Engineer said:


> *84 mm Recoilless Gun Made By OFB*


Is it Carl Gustav clone or licensed product.



Water Car Engineer said:


> *Tonbo Imaging's, 'Hummingbird', imaging payload for lighter UAV*


Why they are making it for NATO ? Not for India.


----------



## Hindustani78

*Torpedo Launch & Recovery Vessel for DRDO*






A prestigious project won by SHOFT against stiff competition from major shipyards of the private sector. Design evolved by SHOFT by integrating demands of users - accommodation for large number of scientists, structure for matching the strength requirements of dynamic forces during launching of torpedos and hydraulic cranes for recovery of fired torpedos.

*Offshore Patrol Vessels for Indian Navy & Coast Guard*











All vessels were built in SHOFT shipyard on sub-contract from Goa Shipyard Ltd that includes entire hull up to main deck, complete underwater fittings, installation of machinery and piping to significant extent. The projects were according to GSL design and all materials, machinery & fittings were supplied by GSL.


*Ammunition Barges for Indian Navy *





Six barges serving Naval Armament Department, Mumbai for transportation of ammunition from storage centres to warships. Designed by SHOFT to Navy specifications. A novel feature introduced by SHOFT was lightweight FRP hatch covers.


*Auxiliary Vessels for Coast Guard*





4 nos Auxiliary Vessels for Indian Coast Guard for supplying fuel and fresh water to Coast Guard vessels at various locations.


*Feed Water Barge *





An important yard craft to serve Navy’s Aircraft Carriers. Fitted with stainless steel tanks for carrying distilled water for boilers feeding the propulsion turbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

84mm Light weight launcher triple mounting








C Band Dual Mode Phase Shifter









Dhanush integration on LSS




Greetings AERV2




Helmet Mounted Thermal Imagine Camera




Infantry combat vehicle Abhay





KADECU





KAVERI MARINE





NBC recee vehicle




NBC Shelter





Nishant Launch











PTA F










samyukta





sandowtop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

sanjeevani





SNOW SHOOTER




Interceptor








Prithvi Target










AGNI 5 Image


























ASTRA




BFSR





Weapon Locating Radar




Rohini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO Anti Radiation Missile






SAAW - Glide Bomb*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

MKU Highlights Soldier Modernisation System

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*FIRST PICTURES OF BEL TRINETRA MRWS (MULTI PURPOSE REFLEX WEAPON SIGHT)
*
Trinetra is Indian designed reflex sight which is a parallax free , compact , light weight and rugged weapons sight for instant target acquisition.
A highly precise reticule , superimposed on the target scene , acts as an aim point for accurate firing. Fired has got the advantage of keeping both eyes open , during firing with Trinetra 
To further enhance the capabilities of soldier and wept during CQB or Night, Trinetra is equipped with in built visible (red) and invisible (IR) laser spot designator which makes Trinetra an all in one versatile sight for all possible combat scenarios.

• Fast target acquisition 
• Accurate aiming with precise reticule 
• Large window for easy ops 
• Visible laser spot designator 
• Invisible laser spot designator 
• LDR for auto intensity control 
• Zeroing mechanism 
• Brightness adjustment 
• Low light / Night modes
• Facilitates both eyes shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajiv sharma



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Steel
13-October, 2017 15:32 IST
*MOIL need to contribute Manganese for use in batteries of electric vehicles. and Tungsten for Defence Manufacturing, says Steel Minister Shri Birender Singh *

MOIL must make significant contribution to Make in India by developing technology to meet Manganese requirement of batteries to be used in Electric Vehicles etc., said Steel Minister Shri Birender Singh while chairing mid-year review meeting of MOIL, a PSU under Ministry of Steel. The Minister asked the PSU to plan for building capacities in tungsten mining and production for strengthening manufacturing capabilities for defense production in India. The meeting was attended by Secretary, Steel Dr. Aruna Sharma, senior officials from Ministry of Steel and top management of MOIL. 

Shri Singh further said, “MOIL should strategically plan for forward integration to leverage its leadership position of Manganese Ore production in India. The company can think of acquiring or taking majority stake in ferro-alloy production facilities, in addition to expansion efforts. There is huge potential for e-rickshaws, e-tempos and e-cars in India, which MOIL must be prepared for harnessing. In fact, the company should innovate to find new uses of Manganese Ore, apart from steel making, dry cell batteries and paints. R&D efforts should aim for development of new technologies rather than updating or buying technologies from others. The company need to work on utilizing every grade of ore gainfully including the lowest quality ore. Steel Ministry will support every R&D initiative aimed at self-sufficiency and indigenisation. Mineral exploration activities need to be speeded up for strengthening the resource base in India.Shri Birender Singh added that MOIL can also examine the feasibility of using alternate modes of ore transportation, which could be environment friendly and cost effective. For closure of mines, sand requirement can be met by innovative means like collaboration with local farmers. MOIL should aim to become the industry leader in innovation and technology development to such a level that other companies from abroad look upto MOIL for technology support. 

In view of increase in requirement for manganese for steel production capacities upto 300 million tonnes and insufficient availability of the ore in India, MOIL must also explore the possibility of acquiring or taking stake in manganese ore assets abroad the Minister said. 

YSK/MI 
(Release ID :171683)

The Union Minister for Science & Technology, Earth Sciences and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Harsh Vardhan inaugurating the Mega Science, Technology and Industry Expo, as part of the India International Science Festival 2017, at Anna University, in Chennai on October 13, 2017.





The Union Minister for Science & Technology, Earth Sciences and Environment, Forest & Climate Change, Dr. Harsh Vardhan visiting the DRDL stall, at the Mega Science, Technology and Industry Expo, as part of the India International Science Festival 2017, at Anna University, in Chennai on October 13, 2017. The Minister of Higher Education, Afghanistan, Mr. Abdul Latif Roshan is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Press Trust of India, Chennai, Oct 13 2017, 20:51 IST




The research centre is aimed to boost the Indian scientific community, and is the largest in the world. PTI file photo.

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/637656/worlds-largest-combustion-research-centre.html


The world's largest combustion research centre which will impart a major boost to the Indian scientific community was inaugurated at the Indian Institute of Technology, Madras today.

The National Centre for Combustion Research and Development (NCCRD) was inaugurated by NITI Aayog member VK Saraswat in the presence of Prof Ashutosh Sharma, Secretary, Department of Science and Technology, a release by the Indian Institute of Technology, Madras (IIT-M) said.

This is the world's largest combustion research centre, it said. "With over 30 faculty members from six departments of IIT-M working on the project, this is the largest grouping of academic combustion researchers globally. In addition, the infrastructure facilities are also the largest for any combustion research centre in an academic setting globally," it said.

NCCRD's research interests will cover automotive, thermal power and aerospace propulsion, besides fire research and microgravity combustion to minor extent, the release said.

"The NCCRD has been established at a total cost of Rs 90 crore. It will develop state-of-the-art capabilities in combustion research involving experts in the country," it said.

"The establishment of the centre will impart a major boost to the Indian scientific community and will provide an impetus to research in 'Alternative Energy and Environmental Protection' by focusing on effective utilisation of combustion as a means of thermo-chemical energy conversion," the release said. NCCRD is supported by the state-run Science and Engineering Research Board of Department of Science and Technology (DST), it said. Saraswat was quoted as saying that NCCRD was one of the premier centres in the country.

"The intention is to make it a knowledge base in areas like gasification, combustion, propulsion and automotive sectors. This is one of the best diagnostic centres in the country to understand combustion," he said. NCCRD has been set up as a nodal centre in the region and any institute and industry can work with it as it is totally IT-enabled and possess a strong simulation facility, the NITI Ayog member said.

IIT-M director Bhaskar Ramamurthi said energy, emission of carbon dioxide and pollutant gases have become very important due to climate change, global warming and other impact that combustion has. "This centre will play a pivotal role in making sure that India has access to the latest technologies in all these areas," he said. Many industrial and R&D organisations like Mahindra, TVS, AVL, GAIL, GE, Shell, BHEL, DRDO (DRDL, GTRE, CFEES), NAL, ISRO, Forbes-Marshall, Siemens, Thermax, Cummins, FM Global, Tata Power, VTT and Valmet are working closely with NCCRD, the release added.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
15-October, 2017 10:19 IST
*Minister of State of Defence Visited Ordnance Factory, Vehicle Factory and Gun Carriage Factory at Jabalpur *

The Minister of State of Defence, Dr. Subhash Bhamre, visited Ordnance Factory Khamaria, yesterday. After the Guard of Honor by security squad, he reviewed the exhibition of products made in the factory. He was accompanied by Member of Parliament from Jabalpur Shri Rakesh Singh and MLA of Jabalpur Cantt area Shri Ashok Rohani. With keen interest he saw the 125mm FSAPDS anti-tank ammunition mango project. Later Minister inaugurated the state-of-the-art new production line for manufacturing of new variants of 84 mm ammunition.

The Minister appreciated the efforts made by the Ordnance Factory Khamaria for 106mm RCL and safe disposal of other rejected ammunitions. Also he appreciated and expressed his pleasure regarding the facilities prepared for the production of new ammunitions. He praised the efforts made by the factory, which he also recorded in his statement in the visitor's book. Senior General Manager also presented a memento of the factory to the Minister, MP and MLA. In the end, Dr. Bhamre paid tribute to the martyrs during the production in the martyr's memorial, planted Ashoka's plants in the martyr's memorial. Here he met the factory's union and association representatives.

Minister of State for Defence visited Vehicle Factory Jabalpur. In Vehicle Factory he visited assembly line of Mine Protected Vehicle and appreciated the work and motivated production line workers to put in their best. At the end Dr. Bhamre visited Gun Carriage factory wherein he tried his hands on Pride of Gun Carriage Factory-‘Dhanush’ 155 mm Gun

Later Dr. Subhash Bhamre addressed the large gathering of journalists and answered their queries during the press conference.

********
The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre inaugurating the state-of-the-art new production line for manufacturing of 84 mm ammunitions, during his visit to Ordnance Factory Khamaria, in Madhya Pradesh on October 14, 2017. The Member of Parliament of Jabalpur, Shri Rakesh Singh and MLA of Jabalpur Cantt. Area, Shri Ashok Rohani are also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre inspecting the Guard of Honour by the security squad, during his visit to Ordnance Factory Khamaria, in Madhya Pradesh on October 14, 2017.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre inspecting the 125mm FSAPDS anti-tank ammunition mango project, during his visit to Ordnance Factory Khamaria, in Madhya Pradesh on October 14, 2017.




Ministry of Defence
15-October, 2017 09:30 IST
*Raksha Mantri Made her Maiden Visit to CVRDE, Chennai *

The Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman made her maiden visit to Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, Chennai, yesterday. Chairman DRDO & Secretary Department of Defence R&D Dr S. Christopher and Distinguished Scientist & Director, CVRDE Dr. P Sivakumar, made a brief presentation on the achievements and on-going national programs of CVRDE in Combat Vehicles & Technologies.

The dignitaries were taken to various technology centres by Director, CVRDE to witness the products and systems/technologies developed by CVRDE. The Raksha Mantri has evinced keen interest in the advanced systems like Arjun MBT Mk-II, Arjun Armoured Recovery and Repair Vehicle (ARRV), Arjun Catapult, Unmanned Ground Vehicles, Sub-systems of Light Combat Aircraft –Tejas, Landing Gear, 180 hp engine for Rustom-II, 1000 hp Engine for T-72, 400 hp for BMP-II, besides Armoured Ambulance Tracked, Carrier Command Post Tracked, Bridge Laying Tank (BLT-72). The respective project leaders highlighted the uniqueness and specialities of their systems to the dignitaries. 

The dignitaries assembled at CVRDE-Arjun Auditorium after the showcase of Tanks/ technologies. During this occasion, Raksha Mantri released a book namely ‘Arjun MBT – an Indian Success Story’ that describes the entire project of Arjun MBT Mk-I. In the august presence of the Raksha Mantri , Smt Nirmala Sitharaman and the Chairman, DRDO, the first prototype of Arjun ARRV was handed over by Chairman & Managing Director, BEML, Mr. Deepak Kumar Hota to Director, CVRDE; Director, CVRDE handed over one set of Landing Gear along with CEMILAC certification to Director, ADE; One set of Power Take Off Shaft to Director, GTRE; and Director, VRDE handed over 180 hp engine to Director, ADE. 

Smt Nirmala Sitharaman launched the website, ‘DRDO Robotics & Unmanned Systems Exposition’ (https://rac.gov.in/druse) for inviting the young & talented minds of engineering community from all parts of the country to take part in Defence Challenging applications. She has also released a book titled ‘Achievements of CVRDE’ during the ceremony. 

The Raksha Mantri congratulated DRDO fraternity, in particular CVRDE, for its unstinted efforts and contributions for the defence self-reliance of the nation and expressed her confidence that DRDO will strive hard to empower the nation further with ‘Make in India’ concept.

*MJPS/TS/NR/GN/RP*

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the scientists, at Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017. The Chairman DRDO & Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Dr S. Christopher, and the Distinguished Scientist & Director, CVRDE, Dr. P. Sivakumar are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visiting the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visiting the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visiting the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visiting the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visits the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visits the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman visits the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman releasing a book titled ‘Achievement of CVRDE’, during her visit to the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman releasing a book titled ‘Achievement of CVRDE’, during her visit to the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman launched a website, ‘DRDO Robotics & Unmanned Systems Exposition’ (https://rac.gov.in/druse) for inviting the young & talented minds of engineering community from all parts of the country to take part in Defence Challenging applications during her visit to the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the gathering at the Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE), Avadi, in Chennai on October 14, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*BHEL Haridwar Facilities*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/61114993.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

NEW DELHI: The Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard will soon have their respective vessels installed with small and medium-sized diesel engines manufactured by Cooper Corporation,one of the leading manufacturers of engines in India.

A strategic Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) in this regard was inked between Cooper Corporation and Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd. (GRSE), a Government of India undertaking.

The MoU was signed by Sarvjit Singh Dogra, Director (Finance) on behalf of GRSE and Farrokh N. Cooper, Chairman and Managing Director, Cooper Corporation.

This collaboration aims at setting up a fully indigenous product line of marine diesel engines specifically designed and developed for Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard, a home-grown alternative to multinational brands currently available in the market.

Cooper Corporation will helm the design and manufacture of these diesel engines for marine DG set application, ranging from 50 KW - 500 KW.

GRSE will integrate these DG set at their Diesel Engine Plant (DEP) at Ranchi and subsequently sell it to their prospective customers- Indian Navy, Indian Coast Guard, Shipbuilders in India and abroad.

Farrokh Cooper said, "It's a very proud moment for us to be associated with Government of India - Ministry of Defence and a big achievement for a company which has graduated from cast iron engine components to contemporary engines. We are glad to partnerwith GRSE and will provide our best-in-class marine diesel engines armed with superior design and manufacturing quality to offer efficient and path-breaking power supply solutions for the Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard.This effort is in line with promoting Government's Make-in-India initiative."

Sarvjit Singh Dogra said, "We are happy topartner with Cooper Corporation for the development of high quality, clean and fuel-efficientenginesto meet the requirements of Indian Navy and Indian Coast Guard.This MoU will facilitate mutual sharing of best practices and expertise, making it a fine example of engineering, technology and product innovation collaboration between GRSE and Cooper Corporation."

Cooper Corporation operates out of 11 plants in Satara, Maharashtra, with the help of experienced consultants from all over the world. Its products have a global appeal and acceptance, including in places like Central America, Africa, South Africa, Saudi Arabia, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Russia, Ukraine, UAE, Vietnam and Afghanistan.

Cooper today supplies auto parts and engine components to all leading OEMs in India and across the world from Japan to Europe and the USA.


*************
















Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.



***************


















Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost 
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.
*************

















Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost 
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.

*************














Light weight and compact (40% Lighter & 25% Smaller)
Environment friendly complying with CPCB and EURO IV Norms
Low running cost 
Clean & Green
Highest maintenance interval of 500 hrs.
Direct Injection (DI)
4 Valves per cylinder
Oil Cooler and charge Air Cooling System
Engine performance is optimized for constant speed, Variable load & operating conditions
Fuel economy & emission has been optimized at source by means of
Low engine friction, Faster engine warm-up, Optimized combustion
HLA & RFF used for maintenance free quiet operation & reduced friction
Poly V- belt drive with automatic belt tensioner is used for quiet engine operation.
Cylinder liner central line is offset from Crank Bore central line to reduce the frictional losses arising due to piston slap.
Cylinder Head is Designed for high cylinder peak pressure up to 200 Bar to give good power to weight ratio.
Cylinder head gasket is a multilayer steel gasket to withstand high peak pressure and increased life.
Pistons with oil gallery and Piston cooling jets for effective cooling of piston crown
Fractured splitting process ensures assembly of large end cap on to the con rod, with "unique" and maximum surface contact, ensuring alignment and firm clamping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

#hydra# said:


> Is it Carl Gustav clone or licensed product.
> 
> 
> Why they are making it for NATO ? Not for India.


Tonbo Imaging and MKU Industries have been selling many of their products to various NATO and western armed forces. The recent procurement of Light weight helmets for IA from MKU was initiated only after IA conducted a joint exercise with a NATO/US unit and realized that the helmets they've been using were procured from an Indian firm. 

Hopefully, at least now GoI and IA realize the potential of private Indian defense firms and start procuring indigenously developed products rather than craving for foreign maal in favor of the kickbacks and commissions they receive


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Soldiers fire a Bofors gun during an exercise at the Devlali firing range in Maharashtra in 2016. | Photo Credit:  The Hindu


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## AMCA

Hindustani78 said:


>



What is this plane?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-October, 2017 15:56 IST
*MoS Defence Says Indigenisation Vital in Defence Sector *

The Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre has said that the quest for indigenisation must be the foremost concern of any organisation as it is even more important in Defence sector as it leads to self-reliance which is critical to national security. He was inaugurating a seminar on Solutions to Problem Statements with a theme ‘Indigenous Technological Empowerment of the Indian Army’, here today.

Dr. Bhamre stated that significance of indigenisation must be fully absorbed by all stakeholders and must implement ‘Make in India’ in all future acquisition programmes. He appreciated that the Indian Army has not only organised a series of initiatives towards this objective, but also created the Army Design Bureau, which is a unique organisation to facilitate interaction and seek participation of the Indian industry and the academic community. Commenting that technology has permeated into all facets of daily existence, he said its relevance in warfare is most critical and always the side with access to better technologies will always win. “True self-reliance in Defence, therefore will flow out of fully home-grown technology”, he said. The Raksha Rajya Mantri mentioned that the government in the recent past launched several initiatives to develop technologies in niche sectors like defence and aerospace. There is a Technological Development Fund in the Ministry of Defence for specific projects. He said initiatives like the Skill India and Startup India will further create the necessary eco-system in the defence sector to realize a fully Made in India platform. 

Dr. Bhamre said the government has put defence at the core of its ‘Make in India’ programme and further stated that various companies are expressing their willingness to invest in India by utilizing the country’s highly talented and skilled manpower. This has a huge potential and to even export the products to friendly foreign countries. Dr. Bhamre also inaugurated an exhibition of Solutions and Innovations at the venue.

Speaking at the function the Chief of the Army Staff General Bipin Rawat said that the Army has encouraged the academia and the industry in the country to come and understand the requirements with regard to equipment that is needed by the Army.

Secretary General, FICCI Dr. Sanjaya Baru, CMD Bharat Forge Ltd Shri Baba N Kalyani and Lt Gen (Retd) Subrata Saha also spoke on the occasion.

The function was attended by senior officials from the Indian Army, Ministry of Defence, FICCI and several representatives from the industry and academic community. 

********


The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre inaugurating an exhibition of Solutions and Innovations, at a seminar on Solutions to Problem Statements with the theme ‘Indigenous Technological Empowerment of the Indian Army’ in New Delhi on October 25, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat is also seen.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre getting some inputs from the Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat while going round an exhibition of Solutions and Innovations, at a seminar on Solutions to Problem Statements with the theme ‘Indigenous Technological Empowerment of the Indian Army’ in New Delhi on October 25, 2017.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre at the inaugural of a seminar on Solutions to Problem Statements with the theme ‘Indigenous Technological Empowerment of the Indian Army’ in New Delhi on October 25, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering, at a seminar on Solutions to Problem Statements with the theme ‘Indigenous Technological Empowerment of the Indian Army’ in New Delhi on October 25, 2017. The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Chief of Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat addressing the gathering, at a seminar on Solutions to Problem Statements with the theme ‘Indigenous Technological Empowerment of the Indian Army’ in New Delhi on October 25, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre and other dignitaries are also seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

L&T said that the construction of other OPVs will be delivered ahead of the contracted delivery dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley launching the mandatory use of Public Financial Management System (PFMS) for all Central Sector Schemes, in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Finance and Shipping, Shri P. Radhakrishnan, the Minister of State for Finance, Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla and the Finance Secretary, Shri Ashok Lavasa are also seen.






The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing at the launch of the mandatory use of Public Financial Management System (PFMS) for all Central Sector Schemes, in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Finance and Shipping, Shri P. Radhakrishnan and the Minister of State for Finance, Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla are also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing at the launch of the mandatory use of Public Financial Management System (PFMS) for all Central Sector Schemes, in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Finance and Shipping, Shri P. Radhakrishnan, the Minister of State for Finance, Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla and the Finance Secretary, Shri Ashok Lavasa are also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman releasing a first-ever Coffee Table Book on Department of Defence Production titled ‘A Journey Towards Self-Reliance’, in New Delhi on October 27, 2017. The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre, the Secretary (Defence Production), Shri A.K. Gupta and other dignitaries are also seen.






Ministry of Defence
27-October, 2017 18:01 IST
*RM Releases Coffee Table Book on Department of Defence Production *

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman released a coffee table book on the Department of Defence Production (DDP), titled ‘A journey towards self-reliance’ here today. The first ever coffee table book on the department, it chronicles the post-independence years of development, indigenisation and production of arms, ammunition and defence equipment, with a view to achieve self-reliance for the Armed Forces of India.

Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, in her message printed in the book says, “The coffee table book is a noteworthy initiative of DDP to compile success stories of projects of OFB/ DPSUs, transcending from the stage of inception to execution.”

A similar view is echoed by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre who in his message says, “I am pleased to learn that DDP is bringing out a “Coffee Table Book” highlighting inception of OFB/ DPSUs, production of wide ranging products at various units, indigenization efforts as well as the Corporate Social Responsibilities.”

The contents of the book are a remarkable collection of past and current defence equipment produced in India. Avid readers will find themselves immersed in a world of illustrations and remarkable photographs, captured at ‘the’ moments, and revealing relevant texts, which will be of interest to the ‘defence technology-savvy’ Indians.

The book epitomises the visionary approach of the Government of India seeking to establish India as a global manufacturing hub, under the ‘Make in India’ initiative. It lends credence to the sincere efforts put in by thousands of unknown faces, to mould and shape the Indian defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

**************

Ministry of Defence
28-October, 2017 15:53 IST
*Raksha Mantri interacts with industry representatives for energising Make in India in defence sector *

Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacted with CII representatives consisting of Indian companies and foreign OEMS at a round table on _Energising ‘Make in India’_ in defence sector.

The present government has taken a series of significant policy initiatives, including promulgation of DPP 2016 which gives highest priority to indigenous design and manufacture of defence equipment, introduction of Strategic Partnership model, liberalization of FDI norms and providing a level-playing to private industry.

In the round table, a wide range of issues relating to private participation in defence manufacturing, including matters relating to licensing, taxes and duties, speeding up of procurement processes, streamlining of the offsets regime and creation of a tiered defence industrial ecosystem with full integration and skilling of manpower in the MSME sector were discussed.

The present government is fully committed to removing all the stumbling blocks and facilitating private participation in defence manufacturing with the objective of bringing high value foreign investment into the defence sector, building indigenous capabilities, fostering absorption and assimilation of technologies, and ensuring self-reliance in meeting the country’s defence needs by providing a level playing field.

Raksha Mantri issued directions to the team of officers headed by the Defence Secretary for time bound action on key issues raised at the round table, including the resolution of licensing with the Ministry of Home Affairs, tax related matters with the Ministry of Finance, commercialization of technologies developed by DRDO and timely conclusion of procurement proposals.

MJPS


----------



## bloo

Water Car Engineer said:


>



I really hope the Kalyani groups has a string of successes, coz those are some really ambitious projects, specially the jet engine part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the industry representatives on roundtable on ‘Energising Make in India’ in defence sector, in New Delhi on October 28, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/army-finalises-plan-to-modernise-weapons/article19944773.ece

* ₹40,000-crore shopping list ready *

The Army has finalised one of its biggest procurement plans for infantry modernisation under which a large number of light machine guns (LMGs), battle carbines and assault rifles are being purchased at a cost of nearly ₹40,000 crore to replace its ageing and obsolete weapons.

The broad process to acquire around 7 lakh rifles, 44,000 LMGs and nearly 44,600 carbines has been finalised and the Defence Ministry is on the same page with the Army in moving ahead with the procurement, official sources said. 

*Security threats *

The world’s second largest standing Army has been pressing for fast-tracking the procurement of various weapons systems considering the evolving security threats.

“We will definitely look for participating in the ₹40,000 crore modernisation programme. We have capabilities in the air force, navy and land systems. We have to look for their procurement needs and bid accordingly,” a spokesperson for Reliance Defence, told _The Hindu._

The sources said a fresh RFI (request for information) to procure the LMGs will be issued in the next few days, months after the defence ministry scrapped the tender for the 7.62 calibre guns as there was only one vendor left after a series of field trials. The plan is to initially procure around 10,000 LMGs.

The Army has also finalised the specifications for a new 7.62 mm assault rifle. and the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), the defence ministry’s highest decision making body on procurement, is expected to give the go-ahead for the much needed procurement soon.

“The General Service Quality Requirements (GSQR) for the new assault rifle has been finalised. The procurement plan will soon be placed before the DAC for approval,” said a senior official, who is part of the acquisition process.

In June, the Army had rejected an assault rifle built by the state-run Rifle Factory, Ishapore, after the guns miserably failed the firing tests.

The procurement of assault rifles has witnessed significant delays due to a variety of reasons including the Army’s failure to finalise the specifications for it. The Army needs around 7 lakh 7.62x51 mm assault guns to replace its INSAS rifles.

The Army had issued RFI for the rifles in September last year and around 20 firms responded to it. An RFI is a process whose purpose is to collect information about capabilities of various vendors.

In June, the Army had kick-started the initial process to procure around 44,600 carbines, nearly eight months after a tender for it was retracted, also due to single-vendor situation. Around half a dozen firms including a few global arms manufacturers have responded to the RFI.

Army sources said various specifications for the LMGs and battle carbines were tweaked to ensure that the problem of single vendor does not recur.

The combined cost of the LMGs, assault rifles and carbines will be in excess of Rs 40,000 crore, said an official.

On DRDO missing a number of deadlines in finalising the LMGs, an official said the defence secretary has called a meeting this week of all stakeholders to discuss the project.

“The infantry modernisation plan is a major initiative of the Army and it will significantly bolster the overall capability of the foot soldiers,” said a senior army official.

The issue was extensively discussed at the recently concluded Army Commanders conference, which felt modernisation of the Army must be in tune with the evolving security threat facing the country.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman conveyed to the Army during the conference that modernisation of the force was a priority for the government and all its “deficiencies” will be addressed to strengthen its combat capability.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
30-October, 2017 15:05 IST
*MHA gives a boost to “Make in India” in the field of manufacturing of arms *

The Ministry of Home Affairs has liberalised the Arms Rules to boost “Make in India” manufacturing policy of the Government as also to promote employment generation in the field of manufacturing of arms and ammunition.

The liberalisation of the Arms Rules will encourage investment in the manufacturing of arms and ammunition and weapon systems as part of the “Make in India” programme. The liberalised rules are expected to encourage the manufacturing activity and facilitate availability of world class weapons to meet the requirement of Armed Forces and Police Forces in sync with country’s defence indigenization programme. The liberalised rules will apply to licences granted by MHA for small arms & ammunition and licences granted by Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP), under powers delegated to them, for tanks and other armoured fighting vehicles, defence aircrafts, space crafts, warships of all kinds, arms and ammunition and allied items of defence equipment other than small arms.

The salient features of the liberalised rules are:

(i) The licence granted for manufacturing shall now be valid for the life-time of the licensee company. The requirement of renewal of the license after every 5 years has been done away with.

(ii)  Similarly, condition that the small arms and light weapons produced by manufacturer shall be sold to the Central Government or the State Governments with the prior approval of the Ministry of Home Affairs has been done away with. 

(iii) Further, enhancement of capacity up to 15% of the quantity approved under licence will not require any further approval by the Government. The manufacturer will be required to give only prior intimation to the licensing authority in this regard.

(iv) The licence fee has been reduced significantly. Earlier the licence fee was Rs. 500/- per firearm which added up to very large sums and was a deterrent to seeking manufacturing licenses. The licence fee will now range from Rs. 5,000/- to the maximum of Rs. 50,000/-.

(v) The fee for manufacturing licence shall be payable at the time of grant of license rather than at the time of application.

(vi) Single manufacturing licence will be allowed for a multi-unit facility within the same State or in different States within the country. 

A notification for the Arms (Amendment) Rules, 2017 has been issued by MHA on October 27, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...nufacturing/article19949923.ece?homepage=true

* Requirement of renewal every five years has been done away with *

The Union Home Ministry has liberalised the Arms Rules to encourage investments in the manufacture of arms, ammunition and weapons systems, to give a boost to the Centre’s ‘Make in India’ policy.

The liberalised rules will promote *employment *generation in this field, according to an official statement released by the MHA. An official said the rules were liberalised with the aim of making India a regional leader in supplying small arms to neighbouring countries as well as help it become an export hub.

Under the new rules, the licence granted for manufacturing will be valid for the life-time of the licensee company. The requirement of renewal every five years has been done away with.

Similarly, the condition that small arms and light weapons produced by a manufacturer should be sold to the Central government or the State governments with the prior approval of the Home Ministry has also been dispensed with.

The liberalised rules will apply to licences granted by the Home Ministry for small arms and ammunition, and those granted by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP)for other *defence *equipment.

The new rules, which came into effect on October 27, are expected to encourage manufacturing activity and facilitate availability of world-class weapons to meet the requirements of the armed forces and the police forces.

Under the new rules, enhancement of capacity up to 15 per cent of the quantity approved under the licence will not require any further approval by the government. The manufacturer will be required to give only prior intimation to the authority, the statement said.

Licence fee too has been reduced significantly. Earlier, the licence fee was ₹500 per firearm, which added up to very large sums and was a deterrent to seeking manufacturing licenses. The licence fee will now range from ₹5,000 to a maximum of ₹50,000.

The fee for manufacturing licence will be payable at the time of the grant of license, rather than at the time of application. Single manufacturing licence will be allowed for a multi-unit facility within the same State or in different States within the country, the statement said.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Water Car Engineer

* DMSRDE (DRDO) one of the premier laboratories of NS&M cluster has successfully designed and developed Bullet Proof Jackets as per GSQR 1438. After the successful ballistic trials, a ToT (Transfer of Technology) Agreement was signed with MKU Ltd, at a ceremony at DRDO Bhavan. The Chairman DRDO & Secretary DDR&D DR. S. Christopher was the Chief Guest and also handed over the ToT documents to MKU Ltd.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman. File | Photo Credit: PTI

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rs-for-navy/article19956255.ece?homepage=true

* The long-pending proposal was cleared at a meeting of the Defence Acquisition Council, chaired by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman, official sources say. *

In a major move, the *Defence *Ministry on Tuesday approved procurement of 111 utility helicopters for the Indian Navy at a cost of ₹21,738 crore.

The long-pending proposal was cleared at a meeting of the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman, official sources said.

They said, 16 helicopters will be procured at a fly away condition while 95 will be manufactured in India.

The acquisition of the helicopters will be made under the strategic partnership model.

The cost of the project will be ₹21,738 crore, the sources said.

The government will now start the process to identify a foreign helicopter maker and an Indian defence firm for a joint venture for the project.

In May, the government had unveiled the strategic partnership model under which select private firms will be roped in to build military platforms such as submarines and fighter jets in India in partnership with foreign entities.

The procurement of the helicopters will be the first major acquisition project under the new model.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*The new Indian Army Ashok Leyland Trucks with AC and Touchscreen display.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Water Car Engineer said:


> *The new Indian Army Ashok Leyland Trucks with AC and Touchscreen display.*


Tonnage?


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
03-November, 2017 15:03 IST
*Successful Flight Test of Guided Bombs *

Indigenously developed light weight Glide Bomb, SAAW (Smart Anti Airfield Weapon) was successfully tested from Indian Air Force aircraft in the ranges at ITR, Chandipur, Odisha. The guided bomb released from the aircraft and guided through precision navigation system, reached the targets at greater than 70 km range, with high accuracies. A total of three tests with different release conditions and ranges were conducted and all were successful. The guided bomb is developed by Research Centre Imarat (RCI), DRDO along with other laboratories of DRDO and Indian Air Force. 

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the DRDO scientists and Indian Air Force for the successful tests. Secretary Department of Defence R&D and Chairman DRDO, Dr. S Christopher congratulated the team and said SAAW will be inducted soon into the Armed Forces. Director General Missiles and Strategic System DG (MSS) Dr G Satheesh Reddy said it’s a major milestone in the indigenous capabilities to develop guided bombs.


----------



## Hindustani78

*The guided bomb is developed by the Research Centre Imarat, Defence Research and Development Organisation, along with other laboratories of the DRDO and the Indian Air Force.*
Updated: Nov 03, 2017 17:34 IST
Press Trust of India, New Delhi

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ducted-soon/story-yuYbl1oRNfdVFquo2qAlZK.html

The government said on Friday that an indigenously developed light weight ‘Glide’ bomb has been successfully tested in Chandipur in Odisha, marking a major milestone in developing such weapons.

The bomb -- SAAW (Smart Anti Airfield Weapon) -- was dropped from an Indian Air Force aircraft at the Integrated Test Range (ITR) in Chandipur on Thursday.

“The guided bomb released from the aircraft and guided through precision navigation system, reached the targets at greater than 70 km range, with high accuracies,” the defence ministry said in a statement.

It said a total of three tests with “different release conditions” and ranges were conducted and were all successful.

The guided bomb is developed by the Research Centre Imarat (RCI), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), along with other laboratories of the DRDO and the Indian Air Force.

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the DRDO scientists and IAF for the successful tests.

Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and chairman DRDO, S Christopher, congratulated the team and said SAAW will be inducted soon into the armed forces.

Director General Missiles and Strategic System of DRDO G Satheesh Reddy termed the test a major milestone in the indigenous capabilities to develop guided bombs.


----------



## RISING SUN

*India successfully tests home-made guided bombs: defense ministry *
India successfully tested indigenously-developed light weight guided bombs in eastern state of Odisha, defense ministry officials said Saturday.

The tests were made from an Indian Air Force aircraft at the Integrated Test Range, off the coast in Chandipur.

The SAAW (Smart Anti Airfield Weapon), released from the aircraft and guided through precision navigation system, reached the targets with high accuracies.

"A total of three tests with different release conditions and ranges were conducted and all were successful," a statement released by India's defense ministry said.

According to officials, the guided bomb is developed by Research Centre Imarat (RCI), Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) along with other laboratories of DRDO and the Indian Air Force.

Indian Defense Minister Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the DRDO scientists and the Indian Air Force for the successful tests.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-11/04/c_136727873.htm


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

AKASH-NG CANISTER


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-November, 2017 18:57 IST
*Inauguration of Three-Day International Conference – ‘FIPSPHYSIOCON 2017’ *

"FIPSPHYSIOCON 2017”, Conference on Human Physiology - VII Congress of Federation of Indian Physiological Societies (FIPS) along with XXIX Annual Conference of the Physiological Society of India (PSI) organised by Defence Institute of Physiology and Allied Science (DIPAS) of DRDO was inaugurated at Vallabhbhai Patel Chest Institute (VPCI), University of Delhi today. The objective of the conference is to update the scientific community about most recent advances in human Physiology in extreme environments, Neuroscience, Yoga, Sport Physiology and translational research. 

Speaking on the occasion, Chairman DRDO and Secretary, Department of Defence Research & Development Dr S Christopher emphasised on the importance of quality research and its application for tangible products and solutions to major problems. He highlighted the importance of Yoga and other approaches to improve human capabilities in difficult environmental conditions and terrains. In this context he urged the entire scientific community to utilise the facilities like highest altitude research station created by DRDO at Changla (17,660 ft), Ladakh in Jammu and Kashmir. 

Director DIPAS and Convener of the conference Dr. Bhuvnesh Kumar in his welcome address deliberated the importance of the theme “Integrating Physiological and Biomedical Science Approaches to Improve Performance, Health and Safety” and various topics of the conference in orations, key note addresses, plenary sessions, 16 sessions, 118 lectures and 140 posters by the 300 delegates from India, USA, UK, Kyrgyz Republic and Malaysia. 

President of PSI Prof. Amar K. Chandra in his presidential address highlighted the necessity of the formation of the Federation of Indian Physiological Societies by combining PSI, SAPI, APPI, ISCAP and its role to facilitate the scientific interaction between physiologists of this country with their international counterparts. 

Distinguished Scientist & DG Life Sciences, DRDO, President, FIPS Dr. Shashi Bala Singh in her address focused on optimisation of physical performance with interdisciplinary approaches. She also cited the unique mechanism of human body system by emphasising on different important aspects like sophisticated neural processing and energy requirements of human brain. She highlighted the collaborative approaches not only within the physiological sciences but also in a broader spectrum involving physical sciences and engineering.

The Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher addressing after inaugurating the three-day international conference – ‘FIPSPHYSIOCON 2017’, at Vallabhbhai Patel Chest Institute (VPCI), University of Delhi, in Delhi on November 05, 2017.





The Chairman DRDO and Secretary, DD (R&D), Dr. S. Christopher addressing after inaugurating the three-day international conference – ‘FIPSPHYSIOCON 2017’, at Vallabhbhai Patel Chest Institute (VPCI), University of Delhi, in Delhi on November 05, 2017. The PSI President, Prof. Amar K. Chandra, the Distinguished Scientist & DG Life Sciences, DRDO & President Federation of Indian Physiological Societies (FIPS), Dr. Shashi Bala Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Joint Secretary, Department of Heavy Industries, Shri N. Sivanand and the Director, IIT, Kharagpur, Prof. P.P. Chakrabarti exchanging the signed documents of an MoU for setting up Centre of Excellence in Advanced Manufacturing Technologies, in the presence of the Minister of State for Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises, Shri Babul Supriyo, at Kolkata on November 08, 2017.




The Minister of State for Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises, Shri Babul Supriyo addressing a press conference after signing of an MoU for setting up Centre of Excellence in Advanced Manufacturing Technologies, at Kolkata on November 08, 2017. The Director, IIT, Kharagpur, Prof. P.P. Chakrabarti is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-November, 2017 16:11 IST
*BDL Turnover Jumps to Rs 4,886.62 Crore, Pays Rs 157.22 Crore Dividend *

Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), a ‘Miniratna’ category–1 Defence Public Sector Undertaking (DPSU), has achieved a record turnover of Rs 4,886.62 crore for the financial year 2016-17, registering a growth of 17.46 per cent over the previous year. Chairman and Managing Director, BDL Shri V Udaya Bhaskar presented a cheque of full and final dividend of Rs 157.22 crore for the financial year 2016 - 17 to Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman here today. 

The dividend paid by the BDL works out to 128.67 per cent of the paid up capital. The DPSU has bought back 25 per cent of its shares for the sum of Rs 450.54 crore.

Defence Secretary Shri Sanjay Mitra; Additional Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Apurva Chandra; Joint Secretary (P&C) Dr Amit Sahai; Joint Secretary (LS), Dept of Defence Production Shri Sanjay Prasad; Director (Finance) Shri S. Piramanayagam and DGM (Liaison) of BDL Col Ravi Prakash (Retd) were also present on the occasion.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman receiving a dividend cheque for the financial year 2016-17 from the Chairman and Managing Director, BDL, Shri V. Udaya Bhaskar, in New Delhi on November 09, 2017. The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-November, 2017 18:22 IST
*Bel pays Rs. 159.91 crore final dividend *

Navratna Defence PSU Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) has paid total dividend of 225 per cent in three instalments to the Government of India for the financial year 2016-17.

Chairman & Managing Director, BEL Shri M V Gowtama, presented the 105 per cent third and final dividend cheque of Rs. 159.91 crore, payable on the shares held by the President of India and Government nominee, to the Defence Minister, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, here today. The first Interim dividend of 30 per cent (on face value of Rs. 10 per equity share) was paid to the Government in January 2017 and the second interim dividend of 90 per cent (on face value of Re. one per equity share) was paid to the Government in March 2017.



******

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman receiving a dividend cheque for the financial year 2016-17 from the Chairman and Managing Director, BEL, Shri M.V. Gowtama, in New Delhi on November 10, 2017. The Defence Secretary, Shri Sanjay Mitra is also seen.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tonbo sights*


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
13-November, 2017 18:58 IST
*Probationers of the Indian Ordnance Factories Service and the Indian Trade Service call on the President *

Groups of probationers from the Indian Ordnance Factories Service and the Indian Trade Service called on the President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, today (November 13, 2017) at Rashtrapati Bhavan. 

Addressing both groups of probationers jointly, the President said that their selection was a personal achievement for them, and their career ahead was full of possibilities for public service. In their own ways, they would serve the country and its 1.3 billion people, and play a crucial role in services that helped make India strong and secure. 

The President said that our defence related challenges are immense, and we have to be prepared to meet any situation, at any time. The Indian Ordnance Factories Service contributes directly to our nation’s security. Ordnance Factories Service officers should feel proud that they will be managing our Ordnance Factories, which provide our soldiers weapons, ammunition and equipment that they need to protect our country. As managers of the Ordnance Factories, these officers would in a sense be responsible for India’s defence preparedness. The President urged them to develop a spirit of innovation so that they could take forward the much-needed modernisation of Ordnance Factories. 

The President said that the strength of a nation is assessed not only by the might of its defence forces but also by the strength of its economy. Economies today operate in an increasingly integrated world where nations compete for a share of global markets and trade. While we have done quite well in promoting trade in the past two decades, there is a lot more to be achieved. In the mid-18th century India had almost a 25 per cent share of global industrial output. It held a prominent share in global trade. Today, our country’s share in global trade is around two per cent. 

It is Indian Trade Service officers, the President said, who will play an important role in ensuring that our country regains its strong position in the global trading order. As officers their role should no longer be that of trade regulators alone, but they should emerge as trade facilitators. With their knowledge of economics and trade-related operations, they can improve our trade negotiations, suggest trade-friendly policies and initiate procedural simplifications that can facilitate trade. 

The President advised the probationers to live a life of optimism and make positive changes happen both in their work domains as well as in society at large. He also advised the probationers to stay away from any temptations, and serve the country with honesty, integrity and dedication. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
14-November, 2017 18:34 IST
*The Government of India launched today the BHARAT-22 Exchange Traded Fund (ETF) managed by ICICI Prudential Mutual Fund targeting an initial amount of about Rs.8,000 Crore; This New Fund Offer is open till November 17, 2017 The Fund is expected to benefit long term and retail investors by providing an opportunity of participation in equity stocks of the Government run companies and earn stable returns. *

The Government of India launched today the BHARAT-22 Exchange Traded Fund (ETF) managed by ICICI Prudential Mutual Fund targeting an initial amount of about Rs.8,000 crore. This New Fund Offer is open till November 17, 2017. The Units of the Scheme will be allotted 25% to each category of investors. In this ETF, the Retirement Fund has been made separate category of Investors. In case of spill-over, additional portion will be allocated giving preference to retail and retirement funds. There is a 3% discount across the board. 

The strength of this ETF lies in the specially created Index S&P BSE BHARAT-22 INDEX. This Index is a unique blend of shares of key CPSEs,Public Sector Banks (PSBs) and also the Government owned shares in blue chip private companies like Larsen & Tubro (L&T), Axis Bank and ITC. The shares of the Government companies represent 6 core sectors of the economy - Finance, Industry, Energy, Utilities, Fast Moving Consumer Goods (FMCG) and Basic Materials. This combination makes the Index broad-based and diversified. The Sector and Stock exposure limits help in risk management and reduction of concentration, providing stability to the Index. The strength of the Index has been demonstrated in its performance from the time of its launch in August 2017 wherein it has out-performed the NIFTY-50 and Sensex. 

The Index constituents include leading Maharatanas and Navratanas such as Coal India, GAIL, Power Grid Corporation of India Ltd. (PGCIL), National Thermal Power Corporation (NTPC), Indian Oil Corporation Ltd., Oil & Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC), Bharat Petroleum, and National Aluminum Company (NALCO), three Public Sector Banks such as SBI, Bank of Baroda apart from the 3 private sector companies mentioned earlier. 

The Government of India is undertaking a number of Key Economic Reforms which is driving growth in these sectors of economy. The major reforms such as mentioned below for which market expert believe will fuel the growth in the economy and may benefit the underlying stocks in ETF. 

Finance: Insolvency and Bankruptcy Code 2016, Digital and Cashless Economy, Listing of Insurance companies, Bank recapitalization and Goods and Services Tax (GST). 

Commerce: Liberalization of Foreign Director Investment (FDI) in India

Oil: Direct Benefit Transfer of LPG subsidies, Introduction of Daily Fuel pricing, Consolidation of Govt. run oil companies. 

Energy: Revival package for electricity distribution companies of India (DISCOMs). 

Through this instrument, the Government of India is divesting multiple stocks spread across various sectors in one bundled instrument thereby reducing over hang on individual stocks and maximizing sale proceed for the Government. This is expected to benefit long term and retail investors by providing an opportunity of participation in equity stocks of the Government run companies and earn stable returns. 

*****


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-November, 2017 11:15 IST
*Portable Diver Detection Sonar *



In consonance with Government of India’s ‘*Make in India*’ Policy; *Indian Navy on 15th November 2017, has concluded a contract with Tata Power Strategic Engineering Division for supply of Portable Diver Detection Sonar (PDDS) under the ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ category*. This is the second contract to be signed by the Indian Navy under the ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ category to boost Government of India’s Defence indigenisation effort. The maiden contract under this category was also signed earlier this year by the Indian Navy for supply of Surface Surveillance Radar for _IN w_arships.

Portable Diver Detection Sonar would be manufactured by Tata Power SED in India at their facility at Bengaluru with Transfer of Technology from DSIT Israel.* Induction of weapons and sensors under ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ category, is one the numerous measures being taken by the Indian Navy to boost indigenisation for ensuring a self reliant Navy, in line with the Government of India’s ‘Make in India’ initiative*. Induction of Portable Diver Detection Sonar would further enhance Indian Navy’s Underwater Surveillance Capability in the field of Low Intensity Maritime Operations. Procurement of these sonars for utilisation onboard ships is being undertaken by the Indian Navy to augment countermeasures against asymmetric threats.


******


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Development of North Eastern Region (I/C), Prime Minister’s Office, Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions, Atomic Energy and Space, Dr. Jitendra Singh visiting the exhibition on the sidelines of the 6th International Conference and Exhibition on Homeland Security, in New Delhi on November 17, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the interactive session organised by CII, in Chennai on November 18, 2017.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing an interactive session organised by CII, in Chennai on November 18, 2017.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the interactive session organised by ASSOCHAM, in Chennai on November 18, 2017. The Minister for Industries, Tamil Nadu, Shri M.C. Sampath is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman releasing a book on ‘Defence Manufacturing in India’, at the interactive session organised by ASSOCHAM, in Chennai on November 18, 2017. The Minister for Industries, Tamil Nadu, Shri M.C. Sampath and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...o-private-sector-to-build-helicopter-4966243/
By: PTI | New Delhi | Published: December 3, 2017 8:12 pm

*HAL is in the process of identifying the private defence major with whom it will share the technology for the production of the twin-engine combat helicopter in India.*

In the first such initiative, state-run aerospace behemoth Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) is ready to transfer the technology of its advanced light helicopter Dhruv to a domestic defence manufacturer for the commercial production of the chopper, official sources said.

HAL is in the process of identifying the private defence major with whom it will share the technology for the production of the twin-engine combat helicopter in India. The private entity will have the option of selling the choppers or through HAL.

HAL will for the first time share technology with a private entity for the mass production of a military platform. It was not immediately known how much it would charge for the technology transfer.

The decision to go ahead with this was in line with the government’s initiative to promote the domestic defence industry, officials said. The indigenously designed and developed Advanced Light Helicopter (ALH-DHRUV) is a twin-engine, multi-role, multi-new generation helicopter in the 5.5-tonne weight class.


By March 2017, HAL had produced 228 Helicopters, including 216 for the Indian Armed Forces.

At present, it is executing an order for another 159 choppers for the Army and the Air Force. Dhruv has also been supplied to Nepal, Mauritius and the Maldives. The sources said a number of defence manufacturers have shown an interest in acquiring the technology for the Dhruv helicopter.

In September, HAL had signed a Rs 6,100-crore contract for the supply of 41 Advanced Light Helicopters (ALH) to the Indian Army while in March, the state-run entity inked a contract for supplying 32 ALH to the Indian Navy and the Indian Coast Guard.

The officials said HAL had enhanced its production facilities to speed up the manufacturing of helicopters and the Tejas light combat aircraft. They said HAL had finalised a plan to manufacture nearly 1,000 military helicopters and over 100 planes, in tune with the government’s focus on speeding up defence indigenisation.


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
07-December, 2017 18:21 IST
*President of India visits Andhra University and opens Centre for Defence Studies *

The President of India, Shri Ram Nath Kovind, visited the Andhra University, Visakhapatnam today (December 7, 2017) and opened the Centre for Defence Studies. He also laid the foundation stone for the E-Classroom Complex and Incubation Centre. 

Speaking on the occasion, the President said that it is extremely satisfying that the Andhra University, in particular its College of Engineering, is engaged in R&D projects with defence institutions. He noted that the Centre for Defence Studies will focus on cybersecurity, nanotechnology, radar and communications, corrosion technology, and other technologies that have strategic dimensions. 

The President noted that professors and researchers from the Andhra University are collaborating on specific projects with DRDO as well as with the Naval Research Board and other institutions. Professors from Andhra University have been used as R&D consultants for missile projects, including in the development of the Brahmos missile. Additionally, expertise from this University has been sought by the Eastern Naval Command, headquartered in Vishakhapatnam, for civil engineering structural applications and corrosion related issues. 

Research related to defence and military applications and technologies will have multiple benefits for our country. It will provide a tonic to the effort to Make in India. And as experience in other countries has shown, research in defence technologies can also lead to innovations that have diverse civilian applications. 

The President said that the overall gender imbalance in our scientific and technological institutions continues to be a concern. He was happy to note that 40 per cent of the students at the Andhra University are girls. He expressed optimism that the inauguration of the Classroom and Laboratory Complex at the Andhra University College of Engineering for Women will enhance our country’s capacities to produce high-quality women engineers and technologists. 

The President said that a true test of India’s progress is in the access and opportunity we provide our daughters when it comes to education. He pointed out that some of our leading defence and space scientists - who have powered our missile programmes and our rocket launches - are women. He said that he had the privilege to felicitate the senior DRDO scientist Dr Tessy Thomas, known as the “Missile Woman of India”, earlier this week in Agra. Women achievers like her are role models for our youth, particularly for our girl students. 

**************


President's Secretariat
07-December, 2017 18:22 IST
*Speech by the Hon’ble President of India Shri Ram Nath Kovind on the occasion of inauguration/foundation stone laying of various projects of Andhra University *

1. This is my first visit to Visakhapatnam since assuming office as the President of India. I am glad it has brought me to this well-known and well-respected institution of higher learning. Andhra University has a proud legacy in our country. Our second President and my distinguished predecessor, the scholar and academic Dr S. Radhakrishnan, was the second vice-chancellor of this University. I am also happy to note that the alumni of Andhra University include the current Vice-President of our country, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu, as well as senior judges, technologists and corporate leaders.


2. In coming here, therefore, I am paying my tribute to the rich intellectual heritage of the University and of the state of Andhra Pradesh.


3. My visit here will mark three milestones:

I. Opening of the *Centre for Defence Studies*, Andhra University

II. Laying of the foundation stone for the *E-Classroom Complex and Incubation Centre* of the *Department of Computer Science and Systems Engineering*, Andhra University College of Engineering

III. Inauguration of the *Classroom and Laboratory Complex* at the Andhra University *College of Engineering for Women*


4. While these three achievements and institutions are different, there is a common thread. The link is in Andhra University’s commitment to cutting-edge technologies, their inclusive availability, and their application in fields of public and strategic importance.


5. I am happy to learn that the *Andhra University-Defence Joint Education and Research Programme* is a distinctive effort for any state university in our country. I have been told that the Chief of our Air Force visited this University recently and his visit provided a major boost to the *Andhra University-Defence Joint Education and Research Centre*. 


6. It is extremely satisfying that the University, in particular its College of Engineering, is engaged in R&D projects with defence institutions. I understand that the *Centre for Defence Studies* will focus on cybersecurity, nanotechnology, radar and communications, corrosion technology, and other technologies that have strategic dimensions.


7. Professors and researchers from this University are collaborating on specific projects with DRDO as well as with the Naval Research Board and other institutions. Professors from Andhra University have been used as R&D consultants for missile projects, including in the development of the *Brahmos* missile. Additionally, expertise from this University has been sought by the Eastern Naval Command, headquartered here in Vishakhapatnam, for *civil engineering structural applications* and* corrosion* related issues.


8. This is indeed an impressive body of work. Research related to defence and military applications and technologies will have multiple benefits for our country. It will provide a tonic to the effort to *Make in India* and to innovate, develop and manufacture military technology and equipment. And as experience in other countries has shown, research in defence technologies can also lead to innovations that have diverse civilian applications.


9. For example, the *Internet*, advances in *Information Technology* and the development of *space technologies* have changed human society. All of these have either originated in or been accelerated by research in defence technologies. I am confident that will be the route in India as well, and that this University will be an important engine in this journey.


10. The *Department of Computer Science and Systems Engineering* will also have a role to play in this endeavour. I understand it is one of the largest Departments in the University, with over 1200 students. The inauguration of the *E-Classroom Complex and Incubation Centre* will enhance the Department’s capacity to innovate and provide solutions for our country’s needs, in socio-economic development and defence alike.


11. In fact, here I must commend the efforts of the government of Andhra Pradesh, led by the Chief Minister. It is promoting and using technology for the benefit of common people – in fields as far apart as urban planning and agriculture.


*Ladies and Gentlemen*

12. The overall gender imbalance in our scientific and technological institutions continues to be a concern. In this context, I am happy to note that 40 per cent of the students at this University are girls. I am fully optimistic that the inauguration of the *Classroom and Laboratory Complex *at the *Andhra University College of Engineering for Women* will enhance our country’s capacities to produce high-quality women engineers and technologists. A true test of India’s progress is in the access and opportunity we provide our daughters when it comes to education.


13. I must point out here that some of our leading defence and space scientists - who have powered our missile programmes and our rocket launches - are women. Earlier this week, at a university convocation in Agra, I was privileged to felicitate the senior DRDO scientist Dr Tessy Thomas, known as the “Missile Woman of India”. Women achievers like her are role models for our youth, particularly for our girl students. 


14. With those words, I wish Andhra University and wish all of you the very best for the future. May the University continue to be a technology hub for our country. And may its technologists, both men and women, continue to help in the building of our defence research capabilities.


Thank you

Jai Hind!


***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-December, 2017 13:34 IST
*Clarification – Regarding DRDO-Developed Biodigesters *

DRDO has examined recent media reports on a study undertaken by IIT, Chennai on DRDO developed bio digesters. DRDO team has also interacted with Prof Ligy Philip who had undertaken the study. After examining the information available it emerges that the experiment design by IIT, Chennai was flawed and results of the study are inaccurate. The statement by Prof Ligy that organic matter (Human waste) collecting in the bio-digesters does not undergo any kind of treatment is factually incorrect. The investigator had not undertaken any study on bio digesters fitted in Indian Railways and the reference to the same in the news articles is false and misleading. “The study had been undertaken without interacting with DRDO and it appears that the study has been conducted without understanding how the technology works”. DRDO developed biodigester technology has been proven over the years and Indian Railways has implemented the same in a very large scale after trying out various options from India and abroad. The application for bio digester for rural sanitation has the potential to become the single most important factor for the Swach Bharat initiative.

* MJPS/NA/RP *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-December, 2017 23:15 IST
*More Participation of Private Enterprises Needed in Aerospace Sector- Dr Bhamre *

Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre expressed the need for larger ecosystem of Private Enterprises to transform themselves for greater participation in the aerospace sector to support the Government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative. Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) has been instrumental in nurturing a competitive aviation eco-system in India by way of collaborating with private industries as outsourced partners, with more than 30% of HAL’s man-hours being outsourced including several critical work packages, he added.

He was speaking at a Public Private Partnership (PPP) Summit under Make-in-India held at HAL Nashik today. Dr. Bhamre said that it is a welcome move that private organizations including MSMEs are being engaged in Design & Developments of products and technologies. “I request all the stake holders of this aerospace and defence manufacturing eco-system to contribute”, he stated. Dr. Bhamre further said that HAL’s facility is of national importance and with the availability of state-of-the art infrastructure and expertise built over the years, additional orders on HAL would help IAF bridge the gap between the existing and desired squadron strength in the shortest possible time. This is possible with Public-Private partnership, he said. 

Speaking on the occasion, CMD, HAL Mr. T. Suvarna Raju, said the company is keen to encourage private partnership in all its activities and as a major step, it would like to offer the indigenous helicopter ‘ALH Dhruv’ (Civil version) for manufacturing to select Indian private companies through Transfer of Technology. HAL is likely to float RFI soon for identifying the Indian Private Agency that can produce Dhruv helicopters in future. Considering the increasing need of helicopters in civil operations of the country, this will be a mega deal from HAL which is the OEM and Licensor. 

The civil version of this versatile and proven flying machine, developed over the years of research, will be made available for manufacturing to Indian industry. This version can be used for short distance passenger transport, VIP travel, search and rescue, emergency medical service, under slung load, disaster relief and offshore operations in varying and challenging geographical terrains.

CEO&MD of Dynamatic Technologies Limited (Bengaluru) Shri Udayanth Malhatra, symbolically handed over 100th Ship set of Su-30 MKI Assemblies to Shri Raju in the presence of Dr Bhamre.

CEO, MiG Complex, HAL Shri Daljeet Singh, welcomed the gathering. CEO, CEMILAC Shri P. Jayapal, AD DGAQA Shri Nirmal Thasiah and vendors from different parts of the country were present on the occasion.

*MJPS/NA

*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/648031/scientists-develop-simple-machine-clear.html

DH News Service, Bengaluru, Dec 14 2017, 0:57 IST




Weed cutting machine prepared by NAL completing successful tests at the MEG side of Ulsoor Lake in Bengaluru.

The simple and stylish weeding machine at Ulsoor lake has left many onlookers awestruck. The machine is more so unique as it uses the engine of the outdated, yet popular Maruti- 800 car.

The scientists from National Aerospace Laboratories (NAL), civilian aerospace R&D laboratory have designed this weed cutting machine called airboat over the past three months. They are now testing it at the MEG side of Ulsoor Lake.

S Selvarajan, chief scientist from NAL said that the defence officials cooperated and gave a testing space. The machine landed at the lake in September and since then the weeds have been regularly cleared. The operations were not hampered during rainy days also.

The team states that the machine can be used to clear weeds in other lakes also, including Bellandur and Varthur, but the safety of the machines is important. At the MEG centre, the guards take care of the machine.

Apart from clearing weeds, the machine can also clear floating waste. The machine can also be used as weed cutter and to transport people in marshy terrain.

The scientists assert that it is a unique invention and are ready to even modify it to suit other demands.


----------



## Hindustani78

NEW DELHI: The government will spend Rs 1,054 crore in the next two years on the procurement of modern weapons, vehicles and other gadgets for seven paramilitary forces, including CRPF and BSF, an official said. 

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/62072419.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Three more central forensic laboratories will also come up in Pune, Bhopal and Guwahati by next March to help law enforcement agencies in detecting, arresting and prosecuting criminals expeditiously, the official said. 

The decisions were taken at a high-level meeting chaired by Home Minister Rajnath Singh here today, a ministry official said. 

The decisions were taken at a high-level meeting chaired by Home Minister Rajnath Singh here today, a ministry official said. 

Of the Rs 1,054 crore approved by the central government, half of the amount will be spent in the next two years for modernisation of the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF), while the rest will be spent for  the upgradation of six other central armed police forces -- BSF, CISF, ITBP, SSB, NSG and Assam Rifles, the ministry official said. 

Earlier, only Rs 200 crore was given for the seven central armed police forces every year under the scheme of modernisation of police forces. 

The home ministry also enhanced the financial powers of the director general of each of the central armed police forces from Rs 15 crore to Rs 20 crore per year, the official said. 

The ministry has also issued guidelines for the implementation of a Rs 25,000-crore mega internal security scheme, approved by the union cabinet in September, to strengthen the country's law and order mechanism, modernise police forces and effectively fight against terrorism. 

This is the biggest ever internal security scheme in the country and the financial outlay for the scheme over the three years period is Rs 25,060 crore, out of which the central government share will be Rs ..


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet
15-December, 2017 17:33 IST
*Cabinet approves special package for employment generation in leather and footwear sector *

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has approved the special package for employment generation in leather and footwear sector. The package involves implementation of Central Sector Scheme "Indian Footwear, Leather & Accessories Development Programme" with an approved expenditure of Rs. 2600 Crore over the three financial years from 2017-18 to 2019-20.

*Major Impact:*

The scheme would lead to development of infrastructure for the leather sector, address environment concerns specific to the leather sector, facilitate additional investments, employment generation and increase in production. Enhanced Tax incentive would attract large scale investments in the sector and reform in labour law in view of seasonal nature of the sector will support economies of scale.

The Special Package has the potential to generate 3.24 lakhs new jobs in 3 years and assist in formalization of 2 lakh jobs as cumulative impact in Footwear, Leather & Accessories Sector.

*Details of the Indian Footwear, Leather & Accessories Development Programme*




*Human Resource Development (HRD) sub-scheme*: HRD sub-scheme proposes to provide assistance for Placement Linked Skill Development training to unemployed persons @ Rs. 15,000 per person, for skill up-gradation training to employed workers @ Rs. 5,000 per employee and for training of trainers @ Rs. 2 lakh per person. The placement of 75% of trained persons is proposed to be mandatory for availing assistance related to skill development training component. The proposal under this sub-scheme is to train/skill 4.32 lakh unemployed persons, upgrade the skills of 75,000 existing employees and train 150 master trainers during the three years with proposed outlay of Rs. 696 crore.



*Integrated Development of Leather Sector (IDLS) sub-scheme*: IDLS sub-scheme proposes to incentivize investment and manufacturing including job creation by providing backend investment grant/subsidy @ 30% of the cost of new Plant and Machinery to Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (MSMEs) and @ 20% of the cost of Plant and Machinery to other units for Modernization /technology upgradation in existing units and also for setting up of new units. The proposal under this sub-scheme is to incentivize 1000 units in Leather, Footwear and Accessories & Components sector during the three years with proposed outlay of Rs.425 crore.



*Establishment of Institutional Facilities sub-scheme: *The sub-scheme proposes to provide assistance to Footwear Design & Development Institute (FDDI) for upgradation of some of the existing campuses of FDDI into "Centres of Excellence" and establishing 3 new fully equipped skill centres alongside the upcoming Mega Leather Clusters, based on project proposals, with proposed outlay of Rs.147 crore for the three years.



*Mega Leather, Footwear and Accessories Cluster (MLFAC) sub-scheme:* The MLFAC sub-scheme aims at providing infrastructure support to the Leather, Footwear and Accessories Sector by establishment of Mega Leather, Footwear and Accessories Cluster. Graded assistance is proposed to be provided upto 50% of the eligible project cost, excluding cost of land with maximum Government assistance being limited to Rs. 125 crore. The outlay of Rs 360 crore has been proposed to support 3-4 new MLFACs, for the three years.



*Leather Technology, Innovation and Environmental Issues sub-scheme: *Under this sub-scheme, assistance is proposed to be provided for upgradation/installation of Common Effluent Treatment Plants (CETPs) @ 70% of the project cost. The sub-scheme will also provide support to national level sectoral industry council/ association and support for preparation of vision document for Leather Footwear and Accessories Sector. The proposed outlay for this sub-scheme is Rs. 782 crore for the three years.



*Promotion of Indian Brands in Leather, Footwear and Accessories Sector sub-scheme*: Under this sub-scheme, the eligible units approved for Brand Promotion are proposed to be assisted. The Government assistance is proposed to be 50% of total project cost subject to a limit of Rs.3 crore for each brand, each year for 3 years. The proposal under this sub-scheme is to promote 10 Indian brands in the international market in three years with proposed outlay of Rs. 90 crore.



*Additional Employment Incentive for Leather, Footwear and Accessories Sector sub-scheme: *Under this scheme, it is proposed to provide the employers' contribution of 3.67% to Employees' Provident Fund for all new employees in Leather, Footwear and Accessories sector, enrolling in EPFO for first 3 years of their employment. The sub-scheme would be applicable to employees with salary upto Rs.15,000/-. The proposed outlay is Rs. 100 crore to assist in formalization of approximately 2,00,000 jobs in the sectors.


The special package also includes measures for simplification of labour laws and incentives for employment generation, as under:




*Enhancing Scope of Section 80JJAA of Income Tax Act:* For providing deduction to Indian Company engaged in manufacture of goods in a factory towards additional wages paid for three years to new workman, the provisions of minimum 240 days employment in a year to a workman under Section 80JJAA of Income Tax Act would be further relaxed to 150 days for Footwear, Leather & Accessories Sector considering the seasonal nature of this sector.



*Introduction of fixed term employment:* In order to attract large scale investments at global scale, the regulatory framework for labour related issues is proposed to be addressed by introduction of Fixed Term Employment under Sub Section (1) of section 15 of Industrial Employment (Standing Order) Act, 1946 looking at the seasonal nature of Leather, Footwear and Accessories industry.
* ****





*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ys-on-track/story-v43AJqg6JLlGnWLadyPQoM.html

*The 155mm 39-calibre howitzers are being inducted to increase the Army’s capabilities in high altitudes, and will be deployed in the country’s northern and eastern sectors.*

india Updated: Dec 16, 2017 12:53 IST

The gun was partly damaged when a 155mm artillery round misfired and exploded in its barrel during a drill at Rajasthan’s Pokhran firing ranges. The weapon, manufactured by BAE Systems, was one of the two howitzers that arrived in New Delhi this May as part of a Rs 5,000-crore contract in November 2016. It is a key component of the Army’s field artillery rationalisation plan (FARP), cleared in 1999.

India has ordered 145 howitzers to raise seven new regiments.The deal is part of the Army’s Rs 50,000-crore FARP, which seeks to equip 169 artillery regiments with a mix of nearly 3,000 guns over the next decade.

The indigenously developed 155mm 45-calibre Dhanush towed artillery gun also suffered mishaps during the trials. Here, 155mm denotes the diameter of the shell and calibre relates to the barrel length. The Army plans to buy 114 guns in the first phase and eventually induct 414 systems at a cost of over Rs 4,500 crore.

“Artillery modernisation is very much on course, despite a few glitches in firing Dhanush.While this will lead to delays, some outreach has been done for specialised agencies to identify the problems and rectify them for further trials,” said former Army vice-chief Lieutenant General AS Lamba, who was commissioned into the artillery.

The remaining 120 howitzers will be manufactured in the country under the government’s Make in India plan, in collaboration with Mahindra Defence.

The 155mm 39-calibre howitzers are being inducted to increase the Army’s capabilities in high altitudes, and will be deployed in the country’s northern and eastern sectors.

the Army’s expensive artillery upgrade plan, which has been moving at a slow pace. It lays the roadmap for inducting new 155mm weaponry, including tracked self-propelled guns, truck-mounted gun systems, towed artillery pieces and wheeled self-propelled guns.

“FARP has been put into place to a significant degree, and co-opted with the Army’s overall modernisation plans,” said Lamba.

Besides this, private sector defence major Larsen & Toubro (L&T) and South Korean firm Hanwha Techwin are in the process of executing a Rs 5,000-crore contract for supplying 100 K9 VAJRA-T tracked self-propelled guns to the force. The contract was signed on April 21.

To be produced at Talegaon near Pune, the 155mm 52-calibre guns are likely to be delivered by 2021. The K9 has a range of 40 km.

The Army also plans to induct 1,580 towed artillery guns at a cost of Rs 12,460 crore. A 155mm 52-calibre towed system jointly developed by L&T against a gun developed by Bharat Forge.

A senior army officer said the project was being scrutinised by an expert committee, and a fresh set of comparative trials was on the anvil.

“This programme needs to be put in place at the earliest because the timeframe for the production of Dhanush guns may be longer than anticipated,” Lamba said.

Truck-mounted guns are another key requirement.

However, the project has made little progress despite the defence ministry granting its ‘acceptance of necessity’ (AoN) to a Rs 15,750-crore plan for buying 814 systems of the kind in November 2014. The AoN for weapons is the first step towards making the proposed procurements. The AoN for the truck-mounted gun systems has expired and a fresh file will need to be moved to restart the process, said another officer tracking the project.

“Artillery modernisation continues to stagnate despite sustained efforts by the Army and defence ministry,” said Brigadier Gurmeet Kanwal (retd), a military affairs expert and artillery veteran. “Since firepower will influence future battles in a more significant manner than ever before, fast-tracking it is critical.”

Kanwal said truck-mounted gun systems were vital for supporting offensive operations in semi-desert terrains.

The Army is also looking at inducting the indigenous 155mm 52-calibre Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS), jointly developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation and the private sector. The ATAGS is currently undergoing trials.

“Dhanush and ATAGS represent a significant leap in indigenisation, and will address the Army’s requirements for towed guns,” Kanwal said.

Upgrading existing weapons is as important as buying new ones. Three entities are also competing for a Rs 720-crore order to upgrade the Army’s vintage 130mm artillery guns to the 155mm standard.

This ‘up-gunning’ move will increase the gun’s range and ability to deliver heavier explosives.

A bunch of past projects were hit by single-vendor situations, which is a strict no-no under India’s arms purchase policy, and suppliers being banned for wrongdoings. “The Army is offering full support to the ATAGS and Dhanush projects to achieve self reliance in critical artillery systems,” said another senior officer.



*INDIA HAS* ordered 145 M777 ultra-light howitzers to increase army’s high-altitude capabilities
*COST: Rs 5,000 cr.

L&T are executing a contract to supply 100 K9 VAJRA-T tracked self-propelled guns
COST: Rs 5,000 cr

THE ARMY* also plans to induct 1,580 towed artillery guns, for which comparative trials are underway
*COST: Rs 12,460 cr
*
814 truck-mounted gun systems to support offensive operations in semi-desert terrains. *COST: Rs 15,750 cr.

INDIA PLANS* to induct 414 locally built Dhanush towed artillery guns. *COST: Rs 4,500 cr*

*THE ARMY’S* vintage 130mm artillery guns are being upgraded to 155mm standard to increase their range and ability to deliver heavier explosives *COST: Rs 720 cr

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Visakhapatnam, December 17, 2017 12:57 IST
Updated: December 17, 2017 13:01 IST

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-sitharaman/article21826335.ece?homepage=true

*Defence *Minister Nirmala Sitharaman on Saturday said that the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has a great role in realising the ‘Make in India’ vision of Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

She was speaking at a programme organised for ’Transfer of the DRDO Developed Technologies to Industry’ at the Naval Science and Technology Laboratory (NSTL).

The NSTL is a premier naval systems lab of the DRDO in the port city.

Ms. Sitharaman complimented the DRDO scientists for the outstanding work in realising critical defence systems. “The DRDO has a great role to play in realising the ‘Make in India’ vision of the prime minister,” she said.

The minister said she was confident that the DRDO will rise to the challenge and transform India into a major exporter of defence systems, according to a release issued by the NSTL.

Ms. Sitharaman was the chief guest at the programme.

’Make in India’ is a flagship initiative of the NDA government to make the position of the country as a manufacturing hub.

*****
VISAKHAPATNAM, December 16, 2017 23:43 IST
Updated: December 17, 2017 09:54 IST 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...to-reduce-defence-imports/article21824088.ece

* 52 DRDO labs should come up with at least two models: Defence Minister *

Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman urged the scientists of NSTL (Naval Science and Technology Laboratory), which is part of DRDO, to put in their best to develop more innovative technology so that *defence equipment *and weapons can be developed indigenously thus reducing the thrust of defence imports.

She was speaking at a function on transfer of technology to industry (ToT), here at NSTL in Visakhapatnam on Saturday.

“You have the potential and scope to scale up your efforts and bring out newer things. There is no shortage of capability and capacity and your efforts will take us towards realising the ‘make in India’ dream,” she said.

The Defence Minister went ahead to say that DRDO need not keep everything secretive and under cloud. “What is necessary keep them shrouded in secrecy, but you can always showcase the ones that have commercial value. We need to increase our defence exports and at the same time we need to show our countrymen what you are designing with the tax-payers money,” said Ms. Sitharaman.

The Defence Minister urged DRDO Chairman S. Christopher to ask all the 52 DRDO labs to come up with at least two models to be showcased at the upcoming Defence Expo in New Delhi. 

“I will allot stalls to all the 52 labs in the expo, but you have come up with innovative models. NSTL has only three patents so far and it needs to be improved,” she said.

Earlier, she handed over the ToT documents to Chairman and Managing Director of Bharat Dynamics Limited V. Uday Bhaskar for light weight torpedoes for Myanmar exports, to CMD of Bharat Electronics Limited V. Goutama and vice-president (Defence Projects) of L&T S. Ranganathan for interface technology for integrated ASW (Anti submarine warfare) Suite and Fire System and to Dr. A. Vidyasagar, CMD of Avantel for ejection mechanism for floating recorders. 

NSTL Director G.R. Nandagopal informed that the ToT was valued at ₹12.1 crore.

Dr. S.V. Kamat, DG Naval System, was present.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship, Shri Anantkumar Hegde witnessing the signing ceremony of an MoU between D.G.T. (Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship) and Maruti Suzuki India Limited for High Employment Potential Trades, in New Delhi on December 18, 2017.





The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship, Shri Anantkumar Hegde witnessing the signing ceremony of an MoU between D.G.T. (Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship) and Maruti Suzuki India Limited for High Employment Potential Trades, in New Delhi on December 18, 2017.





The Minister of State for Skill Development & Entrepreneurship, Shri Anantkumar Hegde addressing at the signing ceremony of an MoU between D.G.T. (Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship) and Maruti Suzuki India Limited for High Employment Potential Trades, in New Delhi on December 18, 2017.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
20-December, 2017 18:05 IST
*Manufacturing of Ammunition for Indian Army by Indian Industry *

As another step in the direction of ‘Make in India’ in Defence sector and to facilitate development of indigenous capacity, reduce import dependence and with the long-term objective of building capacity within the industry as a robust alternative source of ammunition, the Government has approved manufacturing of eight selected ammunition for Indian Army by Indian Industry.

These eight in-service ammunition are proposed to be manufactured by Indian industry. As the indigenous manufacturer will be required to set up a new establishment for manufacture of ammunition, Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman has approved a long term contract of 10 years with the selected ammunition manufacturer, to facilitate a viable commercial model, will be entered into.

Individual Indian companies, as per Indian Companies Act 2013, with foreign equity not exceeding 49%, owned and controlled by resident Indian citizens; Consortium consisting of only Indian companies and wholly owned subsidiary Company, are eligible to participate.

The selection of manufacturer will be through an Open Tender Enquiry under two bid system. Companies are allowed to bid for any number of ammunition types. However, a company will be awarded not more than three contracts.

The prospective manufacturer will be free to select their technology partners, negotiate and obtain transfer of technology (ToT). The technology partners could be indigenous or foreign manufacturer, as per the discretion of participating entities.

************

Ministry of Defence
20-December, 2017 17:01 IST
*MOU Under Make In India Programme *

The following agreements have been signed by Government of India under ‘Make in India’ initiative:

Sr. No.
Country
Details of Agreement
Date of Signing

1.
Russia
Agreement between the Government of Russian Federation and the Government of Republic of India for construction of follow-on-ships of Project 1135.6 in Russia and in India.
15.10.2016

2.
Russia
Agreement between the Government of Republic of India and the Government of Russian Federation on cooperation in the field of Helicopter Engineering.
24.12.2015


In the last three financial years i.e. 2014-15 to 2016-17, the Government has accorded Acceptance of Necessity (AoN) for total 148 capital acquisition proposals, out of which 105 proposals worth Rs. 2,33,000/- Crore approximately have been categorised as ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’, ‘Buy (Indian)’, ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ or ‘Make’ categories, which means Request for Proposal (RFP) shall be issued only to Indian Vendors. Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) stipulates a broad time frame of about 86-126 weeks to complete various stages of procurement cycle.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shrimati Meenakashi Lekhi in Lok Sabha today.

***********

Ministry of Defence
20-December, 2017 16:43 IST
*Private Sector Participation *

Some of the major initiatives taken by the Government during the last three years to promote private sector participation in the manufacturing of sophisticated weapons systems and armament are enumerated below:-

· Indian companies are allowed for tie-ups with a foreign Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) for Transfer of Technology (ToT) under ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ category of Capital Acquisition.

· Under ‘Buy & Make’ category of Capital Acquisition, the foreign vendor is required to transfer the Technology to Indian Production agency for indigenous production of the items. Provisions have also been made to allow Foreign OEM to select Indian Production agency of its choice for transfer of technology.

· Under the Make category, Government has made provisions for design and development of defence equipment / platforms by Indian companies through harnessing of critical technologies and use of readily available commercial, military or dual-use mature technologies.

· The Government has notified the ‘Strategic Partnership (SP)’ Model which envisages establishment of long-term strategic partnerships with Indian entity through a transparent and competitive process, wherein they would tie up with global OEMs to seek technology transfers to set up domestic manufacturing infrastructure and supply chains.

· In order to facilitate collaborations between Indian and foreign companies so as to have technology transfer from foreign to Indian companies, Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) policy for defence has been revised and under the revised policy, FDI upto 49% is allowed through automatic route and beyond 49% under Government approval route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded.

· Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) has issued Guidelines for ToT which provide for an institutional mechanism for transfer of technology developed by DRDO both to public and private sector companies.


· Government of India has also set up the ‘Technology Development Fund (TDF)’ which aims at funding the development of defence and dual use technologies that are currently not available with the Indian defence industry, or have not been developed so far. The funding is to public and private sector industry especially MSMEs that may work in collaboration with the academia or research institutions to carry out innovation, research and development.

FDI Policy is subject to industrial license and Industrial Licenses are granted by Licensing Committee in Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP), which takes into account the security clearance of Ministry of Home Affairs (MHA), comments of Ministry of Defence (MoD) etc. Besides, one of the conditions of license is to adhere to the Security Manual guidelines by the Licenses Defence Companies. The Security Manual prescribe detailed guidelines on physical, information, documentation, cyber and personal security aspects. The manual also prescribes for security audit of such companies by Intelligence Bureau.

Under Strategic Partnership model, SP is expected to play the role of a System Integrator by building an extensive eco-system comprising development partners, specialised vendors and suppliers, particularly MSME sector. To manufacture major Defence platforms, the SP is required tie-ups with Foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) to cover manufacturing, transfer of technology, assistance in training skilled human resources and other support.

The Strategic Partner when appointed should be an Indian company (as defined under the Companies Act, 2013), owned and controlled by resident Indian citizens. The Strategic Partner is required to enter into relevant tie-ups with foreign Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEM) to cover manufacturing, transfer of technology, assistance in training skilled human resources and other support. For the selection of Foreign OEMs, ToT is one of the main factors, the quantum and scope of Technology being offered for transfer by the OEMs is a primary consideration in the selection procedure, besides compliance to Services Qualitative

Requirement. Towards this, the shortlisting of OEM inter-alia take into consideration the following factors:

· Range, depth and scope of technology transfer offered in identified areas.

· Extent of indigenous content proposed.

· Extent of eco-system of Indian vendors / manufacturers proposed.

· Measures to support SP in establishing system for integration of platforms.

· Plans to train skilled manpower.

· Extent of future R&D planned in India.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Dr. Ratna De (Nag) in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises

21-December, 2017 14:59 IST


*Research and development in battery for electric vehicles *

Government has formulated a Mission Plan for electric vehicles (including hybrid vehicles) viz. National Electric Mobility Mission Plan 2020 (NEMMP 2020). The NEMMP 2020 provides a road map for facilitating the manufacture and use of electric and hybrid vehicles through a series of interventions in order to support R&D in technology including battery technology, create demand for such vehicles, and to enhance manufacturing of such vehicles significantly by the year 2020. Under NEMMP, the Government has an ambitious target to achieve 6-7 million sales of hybrid and electric vehicles by 2020.

As part of the mission, Department of Heavy Industry has notified a FAME India Scheme [Faster Adoption and Manufacturing of (Hybrid &) Electric Vehicles in India] for implementation with effect from 1st April 2015. The scheme is proposed to be implemented over a period of 6 years till 2020, wherein it is intended to support the hybrid/electric vehicles market development and its manufacturing eco-system to achieve self-sustenance at the end of stipulated period. At present, the Phase-I of the scheme is under implementation, which was originally for a period of 2 years till 31st March 2017 but has been extended further till 31st March 2018.The scheme is being implemented through four focus areas namely Technology Development (R&D); Pilot Project; Charging Infrastructure and Demand Creation.

Department of Heavy Industry has, however, not undertaken any specific study to assess the yearly requirement of battery capacity to meet this demand.

As per FAME India Scheme [ Faster Adoption and Manufacturing of (Hybrid &) Electric Vehicles in India], specific projects received under Technology Development (R&D), including battery technology / charging infrastructure are considered & approved for funding by the Government. The list of projects approved for funding to help in development of battery technologies is given below:



*S.No.
Name of the Project
Name of the Operating Agency
Grant Already released from FAME-India Scheme
Committed Expenditure*



1
Technical Development Project for advanced Gen-IV Lead Acid Battery & Gen-Nickel-Zinc Battery for EVs

Non-Ferrous Materials Technology Development Centre (NFTDC), Hyderabad
Rs. 2,44,00,000/-
Rs. 1,56,00,000/-

2
Proposal received under IMPRINT initiative of MoHRD for Hierarchical Nanostructure Carbon Materials Derived from Candle Soot and Graphine for High Rate & High Performance Electrodes for Automotive Batteries and Supercapacitors [*Development of Rechargeable Lithium Ion Battery*]

Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur

Rs. 61,46,000/-
--

*************

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
21-December, 2017 14:57 IST
*Diversification of portfolios by PSUs *

Proposals for diversification of portfolios to maintain business performance are taken up by the Boards of Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs) with the approval of competent authority after considering their techno-economic feasibility and viability. In addition, the Boards of Maharatna and Navratna CPSEs have been delegated powers, inter-alia, to (i) incur capital expenditure without Government approval on purchase of new items or for replacement, to take up new projects, modernization, etc., (ii) make equity investment to establish financial joint ventures and wholly owned subsidiaries, and (iii) undertake mergers & acquisitions subject to laid down conditions. The Boards of Maharatna and Navratna CPSEs have also been delegated powers to raise debt from domestic and international markets.

This information was given by Minister of State in the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in reply to a written question in the Rajya Sabha today.

******

Ministry of Power
21-December, 2017 16:46 IST
*Contracts awarded, after Open Tender, to Tata Motors Ltd. for 250 e-cars and Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. for 150 e-cars *

Minister of State (IC) for Power and New & Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh, in a written reply to a question on status of procurement of e-vehicles in the country, in Lok Sabha today informed that Energy Efficiency Services Limited (EESL), under Ministry of Power, plans to procure 10000 e-vehicles through demand aggregation. Bids were invited via open tender and under Phase-I and contracts have been awarded to Tata Motors Ltd. for 250 e-cars and M/s Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd. for 150 e-cars which includes five years Annual Maintenance Contract (AMC).

EESL will provide these vehicles on lease to replace the existing petrol and diesel vehicles taken on lease by various Government organizations and charge lease rent from these organizations, the Minister added.

***

NITI Aayog
21-December, 2017 20:00 IST
*Combined Methanol Task Force Meeting takes stock of efforts to explore and give a push to Methanol economy *

A Combined meeting of the four task forces on Methanol was held under the chairmanship of Member, NITI Aayog, Dr.V.K.Saraswat in the capital today. The task forces comprised of experts, scientists and academicians took stock of the progress in the efforts to explore and give a push to Methanol economy in the country.

Addressing a press conference after the meeting, Chairman of the Methanol Task Force group and Member, NITI Aayog, Dr.V.K.Saraswat said Methanol has emerged as a clean, cheaper, safer and pollution free energy option which can be used for transportation fuels and cooking fuel. India has the potential to undertake the production of Methanol from high ash coal using indigenous technology with the help of industry.

Besides existing facilities can be ramped up to convert the high ash coal, stranded gas, and Biomass into Methanol. He added that by upscaling the production of Methanol, India can reduce its crude oil import bill substantially. Dr. Saraswat emphasized that Methanol would supplement various energy solutions being explored by the Government to reduce its dependence on crude oil imports.

Methanol is a clear and colorless liquid produced from natural gas, coal and renewable biomass including the solid waste. Experts in the Methanol Task Force are of the opinion that in collaboration with various agencies, academia and industry the objectives of Methanol production and upscaling are feasible based on availability of the resources and technology. The four task forces were set up six months ago and since then a series of meetings and deliberations have taken place to explore and give a push to methanol economy in the country.

*****

Ministry of Finance
22-December, 2017 16:48 IST
*Easy loans to MSMEs *

Government has taken several steps to extend easy loans to MSMEs, which inter-alia include, advise to all Scheduled Commercial Banks (SCBs) to achieve a 20% year-on-year growth in credit to Micro and Small Enterprises (MSEs) to ensure enhanced credit flow, allocation of 60% of the MSEs advances to the micro enterprise accounts, a 10% annual growth in number of micro enterprise accounts, adoption of one cluster, operationalising at least one specialised MSME Branch in every district etc. In addition, a target of 7.5% of Adjusted Net Bank Credit (ANBC) has been prescribed for Micro Enterprises. SCBs have been mandated not to accept collateral security in the case of loans up to Rs.10 lakh extended to units in the MSE sector and computation of working capital requirements of MSE units has been simplified to make it minimum 20% of the projected annual turnover of the unit.

Small Industries Development Bank of India (SIDBI) has also launched the ‘Udyamimitra’ Portal (www.udyamimitra.in) as a universal loan portal to improve accessibility of credit and handholding services to Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises (MSMEs). Through the portal, entrepreneurs can apply online for MSME loans upto Rs.2 crore without physically visiting bank branches. Various Scheduled Commercial Banks (SCBs), Non-Banking Financial Companies, Small Finance Banks and Financial Technology (Fintech) companies have been boarded on the portal.

This information was shared by Shri Shiv Pratap Shukla, Minister of State for Finance in Lok Sabha today.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...oject-to-nation-on-dec-27/article22262590.ece

* Plan to give connections to 25 lakh families in State*

The *Andhra Pradesh *Fiber Grid Limited (APFGL) is planning to give connections to 25 lakh families in the State. President Ram Nath Kovind will dedicate the AP Fiber Grid Project to the nation at the Secretariat on December 27.

The President will also launch the associated projects such as Surveillance, Drones and the Virtual Classes during his visit to the State, said APFGL Managing Director Babu A.

*Trunk lines*

Fiber Grid will offer IPTV at ₹149, 15 MBPS internet bandwidth and two telephones for each connection. On December 27, the project will be launched by offering the facility to 1.1 lakh families in the State, the MD said. “We laid trunk lines covering 24,000 kilometres and by March end next year, plans are afoot to cover 25 lakh families in 9,000 villages. Beneficiaries can use the internet services for agriculture, health, education, banking, e-governance and citizen-centric services,” Mr. Babu said. According to a survey, usage of data has increased by 10% in the country.

The AP Fiber Grid Project will pave the way for many other digital projects in the State, he said.


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-January, 2018 18:26 IST 

DAC simplifies procedure to develop defence equipment through Indian Industry; clears procurements of assault rifles and carbines worth Rs 3,547 crore 

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, met today and simplified ‘Make II’ procedure, which prescribes guidelines to be followed to develop and manufacture defence equipment through Indian Industry. The DAC also cleared procurement of 72,400 assault rifles and 93,895 carbines on fast track basis for Rs 3,547 crore to enable the Defence Forces to meet their immediate requirement for the troops deployed on the borders. 

To encourage participation of private sector in defence design and production and to give a boost to ‘Make in India’ programme, the Council today introduced significant changes in the ‘Make II’ category of the Defence Procurement Procedure. Considering that no government funding is involved in ‘Make II’ project, the DAC simplified the procedure to make it industry friendly, with minimal government control. The salient aspects of the revised procedure will now allow Ministry of Defence to accept suo-motu proposals from the industry and also allows start-ups to develop equipment for Indian Armed Forces. The minimum qualification criteria to participate in ‘Make II’ projects has also been relaxed by removing conditions related to credit rating and reducing financial net worth criteria.

As per the earlier ‘Make II’ procedure, only two vendors were shortlisted to develop prototype equipment. Now, all vendors meeting the relaxed eligibility criteria will be allowed to participate in the prototype development process. The vendor will not be required to submit Detailed Project Report. After accord of approval of the ‘Make II’ project by the council, all clearances will be accorded at Service HQ (SHQ) level. 

To hand-hold industry and start-ups, SHQs will now setup project facilitation teams to act as the primary interface between the SHQ and the industry during the design and development stage. These teams would provide technical inputs, trial infrastructure and other facilities as required by the vendor. Even if a single individual or firm offers innovative solutions, the SHQ will now have the option to accept and process the vendor’s development initiative. SHQs will be allowed to hire domain experts/consultants from private sector to increase outreach and enhance awareness among the industry.

Most importantly, there will be no foreclosure of project after the project is sanctioned, except on default by the vendor, to ensure that the successful vendor has assured orders.

************
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...es-carbines/article22451650.ece?homepage=true





High power: The plan is to import a high-tech rifle in small numbers for the soldiers on the front lines. | Photo Credit:  Nissar Ahmad 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...es-carbines/article22451650.ece?homepage=true

* Government-to-government deal for much-awaited buys *

The Defence Ministry on Tuesday cleared the procurement of 72,400 assault rifles and 93,895 close quarter battle (CQB) carbines for the Army on a fast-track basis. Both the deals had been repeatedly cancelled in the past.

“The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) also cleared procurement of 72,400 assault rifles and 93,895 carbines on fast-track basis for ₹3,547 crore to enable the defence forces to meet their immediate requirement for the troops deployed on the borders,” the Ministry said in a statement. The assault rifles will be of 7.62mm calibre, while the carbines will be of 5.56mm calibre.

*Faster purchase*

The proposals are likely to be processed under the government-to-government route to conclude the deals at the earliest.

Last week, the Chief of the Army Staff, General Bipin Rawat, said that to meet the immediate requirement and keeping cost in mind, the Army had decided to go for two different rifles — import a high-tech rifle in small numbers for the infantry soldiers on the front lines and procure the indigenous rifle in large numbers to meet the balance requirement.

“Procurement of assault rifles got delayed due to change in the GSQR. We are now going for procurement of an assault rifle with 500-m range with night -ision capability,” Gen. Rawat said.

In another decision, the DAC chaired by Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman simplified the ‘Make II’ procedure, which prescribes guidelines “to develop and manufacture defence equipment through Indian industry”.

“The salient aspects of the revised procedure will now allow the Ministry of Defence to accept _suo motu_ proposals from the industry and also allows start-ups to develop equipment for the armed forces. The minimum qualification criteria to participate in the ‘Make II’ projects hace also been relaxed by removing conditions related to credit rating and reducing financial net worth criteria,” the statement said.

Now all vendors meeting the criteria will be allowed to participate in the prototype development process instead of only two vendors earlier. In addition there is no need to submit detailed project report.

After the accord of approval by the Council, all clearances will be accorded by the Service Head-Quarters (SHQ) which will also set up project facilitation teams to hand-hold the industry.

*****************
http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...r-logistics/article22451783.ece?homepage=true
New Delhi, January 16, 2018 22:43 IST
Updated: January 16, 2018 22:51 IST

The Logistics Division of the Commerce Ministry on Tuesday signed an agreement with industry body CII to address challenges facing the country’s logistics sector and help take measures to bring down costs.

Logistics costs in India, at 13-14% of GDP, are higher than those in developed countries. The Ministry said it aimed to establish a Logistics Working Group with a co-chairperson from the CII Institute of Logistics, a centre of excellence working on logistics and supply chain management. As per the MoU, CII will identify logistics challenges facing industry and suggest action solutions to the Logistics Division, according to a CII statement. It will also interact with state governments and work on promoting the logistics sector, along with capacity building programs. The two sides will cooperate in organising a National Logistics convention each year to bring together stakeholders in the sector, the statement said.

The World Bank Logistics Performance Index ranked India 35 in 2016 as compared to 54 in 2014.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
17-January, 2018 15:58 IST
Simplified ‘Make-II’: Major Steps Towards ‘Make in India’ in Defence Production 

As a major boost to ‘Make in India’ in Defence, the Defence Acquisition Council, chaired by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, in its meeting on 16 January 2018, has cleared a simplified ‘Make-II’ procedure which will enable greater participation of industry in acquisition of defence equipment. This process will greatly help import substitution and promote innovative solutions. This simplified ‘Make-II’ procedure will amend the existing ‘Make Procedure’ in Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP)-2016.

The revised procedure has been finalized after a series of consultations held with industry. The salient features of the new ‘Make-II’ procedure include the following:


The industry can suggest projects, especially among those items which are currently being imported. Start-ups or individuals can also suggest proposals. Service Headquarters will also list out a series of projects which can be undertaken as ‘Make-II’ projects under the new procedure.

The potential ‘Make-II’ projects will be approved by a collegiate comprising of DRDO, HQ (IDS), Department of Defence under a committee chaired by Secretary (Defence Production). Based on the in-principle approval agreed by this committee, the projects will be hosted on Ministry of Defence/Department of Defence Production’s website inviting industry to participate.

There will be no limit to the number of industry who may respond to the EoI for development of the prototype subject to meeting the minimum qualification criteria. The design and development time of 12 to 30 weeks is granted to industry to offer the prototypes.

There is no limit to the number of industry players who may show interest and offer prototype. 

After this period, a commercial RFP will be issued. Once the RFP is issued, it shall not be retracted. The industry who wins the bid, is assured of an order.

Service Headquarter (SHQ) will constitute a Project Facilitation Team for facilitating the process under this procedure.

The case will be progressed even if there is single entity offering an innovative solution.

The industry who develops the product will retain the title and ownership and all other rights in intellectual property. However, for some specified reasons like National Security, Government shall have ‘March-in’ rights.

Normally, there shall be no negotiations by Contract Negotiation Committee (CNC) in multi-vendor contracts.

‘Make-II’ procedure reduces the total time from in-principle approval to placing of order by 50 percent. The estimated time to finish the whole process has come down to 69 to 103 weeks.

Projects involving developmental cost of less than three crores will be reserved for MSME.

***************


Ministry of Defence
17-January, 2018 16:31 IST
‘Defence Industry Development Meet’- Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production 

The Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence is organising a two-day ‘Defence Industry Development Meet’ at Chennai from January 18, 2018.

The event will be inaugurated by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman in the august presence of Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu Shri Edappadi K Palaniswami. Senior officials from Ministry of Defence, State Government, Services, Chairman OFB, CMDs of DPSUs, senior executives of DPSUs/OFB and private industries will be present during the event.

The Governor of Tamil Nadu Shri Banwarilal Purohit and Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre will attend the valedictory function scheduled on 19 January 2018.

The objective of the Meet is to forge new partnerships with private industry with the aim to achieve self-reliance in defence production under the overarching ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Government.

The meet will focus on indigenization, import substitution and technology infusion. The event is part of the Ministry’s initiative to encourage and facilitate participation of private industries especially MSMEs in Defence manufacturing.



The event will provide private firms/companies, especially vendors from Tamil Nadu region an overview of the existing defence procurement policy, indigenization and outsourcing procedures of DPSUs/OFB and update them on the recent Government policy initiatives to promote indigenization and outsourcing and the opportunities thereon.

The highlights of the Meet are as follows:-


700 plus vendors are likely to participate.
Presentations/theme based Breakout sessions scheduled to address the concerns of the Private Industry and to provide an opportunity to interact with DPSUs/MoD officials to clarify their individual queries. Breakout sessions on aerospace, land systems and naval equipment are planned during the Meet.
Defence Exhibition – Stalls by DPSUs/OFB, will be set-up at the venue, showcasing items to be indigenized by Private Industry/MSMEs. A dedicated stall will also be earmarked for MSMEs from Tamil Nadu to showcase their products/capabilities.
Indian Army, Navy and Air Force will project their requirements, especially related to MSMEs for indigenization.
This meet will provide unique opportunity to vendors to interact with the DPSUs/OFB and understand their requirements and their procurement procedures/processes etc. At the same time DPSUs / OFB will get an insight into the capabilities of the private industries in the market to enhance their outsourcing avenues.
The Meet will not only strengthen the existing partnership but also provide scope for new collaborations during the two-day event.
This event is expected to bring all Tamil Nadu defence related vendors and suppliers under one roof and facilitate creation of an aerospace and defence ecosystem in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Flying high: The LCA in flight. Industry now have more opportunities to participate in defence production. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/make-ii-promise-for-arms-firms/article22458134.ece
NEW DELHI , January 17, 2018 22:01 IST
Updated: January 17, 2018 22:01 IST
* Indian industry can suggest projects related to sub-systems for innovation *

Indian industry can suggest projects related to sub-systems for innovation and import substitution under the revised Make-II procedure in the *Defence *Procurement Procedure, the Defence Ministry said on Wednesday.

“The potential ‘Make-II’ projects will be approved by a collegiate comprising the DRDO, Headquarter Integrated Defence Staff and Department of Defence under a committee chaired by Secretary, Defence Production,” the Ministry said in a statement.

*Start-ups welcome*

Even start-ups or individuals can propose projects. The Service Headquarters will soon come with a list of projects which can be undertaken under the new procedure. Companies would get design and development time of 12 to 30 weeks to offer prototypes and there is no limit to the number of companies which can respond to the Expression of Interest (EoI).

Speaking at the ongoing Raisina Dialogue, Secretary, Defence Production Ajay Kumar said that under the new proposal, the time taken to place orders from the proposal stage would be reduced by 50%. After the development period, the Request for Proposal would be issued to all qualifying companies.

“Once issued, the RFP cannot be retracted. The company which wins the bid, is assured of an order,” a senior official said.

He stated that even in the case of a single vendor situation, the tender would go through. The estimated time to finish the whole process has come down to 69 to 103 weeks. There would also be no negotiations under the Contract Negotiation Committee (CNC).

There are are already 40-50 projects which are being looked at including advanced gun barrels for T-72 tanks and chaff and flare systems, the official added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
18-January, 2018 18:36 IST
*Defence Industry Development Meet *

Forging new partnership with industry for defence production

The two day ‘Defence Industry Development Meet’ organised by Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence (MoD) was inaugurated by RakshaMantriSmtNirmalaSitharaman in the august presence of Tamil Nadu Chief Minister Shri Edappadi K. Palaniswami at KalaivanarArangam in Chennai today.

The objective of the Meet is to forge new partnerships with private industry with the aim to achieve self-reliance in defence production under the overarching ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Union Government.

The meet will focus on indigenisation, import substitution and technology infusion. The event is part of the Ministry’s initiative to encourage and facilitate participation of private industries especially MSMEs in Defence Manufacturing.

The event will provide private firms/companies especially vendors from Tamil Nadu region an overview of the existing defence procurement policy, indigenisation and outsourcing procedures of DPSUs/OFB and update them on the recent Government policy initiatives to promote indigenisation and outsourcing and the opportunities thereon.

Speaking on the occasion, SmtSitharaman announced that the next Defence Expo would be organised in Chennai between April 11 and 14, 2018.

Senior Officials from Ministry of Defence, State Government, Services, Chairman OFB, CMDs of DPSUs, senior executives of DPSUs/OFB and private industries attended the inaugural function. Governor of Tamil Nadu Shri BanwarilalPurohitand RakshaRajyaMantri Dr Subhash Bhamre will attend the valedictory function scheduled on January 19, 2018.

*Highlights of Event on 18 January, 2018*


The Department of Defence Production presented policy initiatives for supporting Indian vendors especially MSME in the field of Defence Production.

*Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) showcased the technologies, which are available for the private sector for commercial exploitation. RakshaMantri handed over three representative Transfer of Technology agreements of DRDO to Industry – one each for the Army, Navy and the Air force.*
*HAL, BEL, BEML, BDL, MIDHANI showcased over 50 products for indigenisation by the industry.*
*OFB offered more than 20 products to vendors for indigenisation.*
MDL, GRSE, GSL showcased vendor development opportunities.
RakshaMantri released the simplified ‘Make-II’ procedure, which stipulates relaxed eligibility criteria, minimal documentation, provisions for suo-motu proposals from individuals/industry, particularly for innovative solutions and relaxed eligibility criteria for start-ups. This procedure envisages for assurance of order on successful development of prototype.
RakshaMantri launched Defence Investor Cell being set up by Department of Defence Production, which will facilitate the investment in defence production sector. The Defence Investor Cell will directly interact with all interested investors with regard to potential investment and the queries related to policy and the projects handled by the MoD.

More than 1,000 vendors are participating in the two day event.

The Indian Army, Navy and the Air Force are projecting their requirements, especially related to MSMEs, for indigenisation.

Ministry of MSME presented the policy initiatives to support MSME.
Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion brought out the initiatives taken by the Government for ‘ease of doing business’ processes and issues related to licensing of defence products.
Ministry of Home Affairs presented their requirement for police and paramilitary forces.
The Meet will not only strengthen the existing partnership but also provide scope for new collaborations during the two-day event.
DPSUs/OFB are providing facility for on-the-spot vendor registration for prospective vendors for supplying defence needs.
This event has brought all defence related vendors and suppliers of Tamil Nadu and other parts under one roof and will facilitate creation of an aerospace &defence ecosystem in the region.
RakshaMantri also highlighted the recent policy initiatives including ‘Make-II’ procedure released by the government on January 16, 2018, Defence Innovation Hub for Coimbatore, CODDISSIA and Defence Investor Cell. She said more initiatives to promote ‘Make in India’ in defence would be taken up. 
The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman inaugurating the Defence Investor Cell Portal, at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018. The Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu, Shri Edappadi K. Palaniswami and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman releasing the two books titled “Simplify Make Procedure” and “Defence Exports from India”, at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018. The Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu, Shri Edappadi K. Palaniswami and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman handing over three Transfer of Technology agreements of DRDO to Industry – one each for the Army, Navy and the Air Force, at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman handing over three Transfer of Technology agreements of DRDO to Industry – one each for the Army, Navy and the Air Force, at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman handing over three Transfer of Technology agreements of DRDO to Industry – one each for the Army, Navy and the Air Force, at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the stalls of exhibition of Defence production vendors, at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018. The Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu, Shri Edappadi K. Palaniswami is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the stalls of exhibition of Defence production vendors, at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018. The Chief Minister of Tamil Nadu, Shri Edappadi K. Palaniswami is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the gathering at the inauguration of the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the media at the the Defence Industry Development Meet for Forging New Partnership with Industry for Defence Production, at Kalaivanar Arangam, Chennai on January 18, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/andhra-pradesh/made-in-ap-drone-launched/article22475610.ece
Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu launched a drone jointly manufactured by the A.P. Innovation Society and Omnipresent Robot Tech, at the Collectors’ conference on Friday.

*Utility*

Minister of IT N. Lokesh and Principal Secretary (IT) K. Vijayanand told Mr. Naidu that the drone was made in Visakhapatnam and it would be first deployed for capturing the progress of rural roads and used for other applications in due course.

Mr. Vijayanand said, these devices, branded as ‘Amaravati drones,’ have an endurance of 40 minutes and can carry payloads of up to one kg, and they could be custom-made to suit the requirements of various user departments. Besides, by using the drones for training purpose, the State could generate revenue.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...ent-process/story-xjndN7YKjc6CdyheI5AV0I.html
*Providing ‘local content’ percentage made mandatory for Railways procurement process*

*Railways in fact was in the eye of a storm when domestic steel producers had objected to the ministry’s decision to buy rails through a global tender on December 18 for the first time.*

india Updated: Jan 20, 2018 12:32 IST
Press Trust of India, New Delhi




People crossing railway track, instead of footover Bridge. (HT File Photo)


Less than a month after the PMO expressed its displeasure over the non-compliance of ‘Make In India’ policy by certain departments, the Railways has made mentioning percentage of ‘local content’ mandatory for bidders to qualify for the procurement process.

The Railways board, in a letter dated January 12, said, in order to ensure compliance of the Public Procurement (Make in India) Order 2017, bidders would have to mandatorily provide details of ‘local content’ or elements of domestic manufacturing in the offer form on the e-procurement website for all types of tenders, before quoting rates.

Railways in fact was in the eye of a storm when domestic steel producers had objected to the ministry’s decision to buy rails through a global tender on December 18 for the first time.

It led to the rail and the steel ministries locking horns, with the latter alleging that the move towards a global tender was against the ‘Make in India’ policy.

The government issued the Public Procurement (Preference to Make in India), Order 2017, in June last year as part of a policy to encourage ‘Make in India’, and promote manufacturing and production of goods and services in India with a view to enhance income and employment.

In December 2017, a committee formed to oversee the policy said some of the government institutions had included certain restrictive conditions in their bid documents which were highly discriminatory against domestic manufacturers.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Science & Technology
* SARAS PT1N makes its maiden flight*

*Dr. Harsh Vardhan congratulates scientists and other agencies for the success *
Posted On: 24 JAN 2018 6:53PM by PIB Delhi

SARAS PT1N (14 seater) designed and developed by CSIR-National Aerospace Laboratories (CSIR-NAL), a frontline aerospace research laboratory, has successfully made its maiden flight today. Union Minister for Science & Technology, Dr. Harsh Vardhan, has congratulated the scientists of CSIR-NAL and other agencies involved in the successful maiden flight.

The flight was commanded by Wg Cdr U P Singh, Gp Capt R V Panicker and Gp Capt K P Bhat from IAF-Aircraft and Systems Testing Establishment (ASTE). The aircraft took off at about 11 a.m from HAL airport and flew for about 40 minutes at the maximum height of 8500 ft at the speed of 145 knots.

The chase aircraft (KIRAN) was piloted by Gp Capt Badrish and telemetry was commanded by Gp Capt Naraynen, Wg Cdr Pandey and Wg Cdr R Sridhar (Retd). All the system parameters have been found to be normal. It was a text book flight.

The primary objective is to evaluate the system performance in about 20 flights and the data collected from this shall be used to freeze the design of production version aircraft. The production version aircraft will be of 19 seat capacity and will undergo civil / military certification.

The flight was monitored by Director, CSIR-NAL, Shri Jitendra J Jadhav, Director, IAF-PMT & Chairman, FRRB, Air Marshal Upkarjit Singh, Director-HAL, Shri Venkatesh, Commandant, ASTE, Air Vice Marshal Sandeep Singh, Chief Executive, CEMILAC Shri P Jayapal, and ADG-AQA Shri V L Raja.






CSIR-NAL sources said that this was the culmination of the efforts of team CSIR-NAL, IAF-ASTE, CEMILAC, HAL and DGAQA.

************
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...rises-again/article22514336.ece?homepage=true




Takes wings: Saras PT1N makes its maiden flight at HAL Airport in Bengaluru . | Photo Credit: The Hindu


* First flight trial of the new version of the indigenous civilian airplane successful *
At 11 a.m. on Wednesday, a nondescript civilian plane, painted in grey, took off from the HAL Airport.

For residents nearby used to sights and sounds of fighter jets taking off from the defence airstrip, the event went by without a second glance. But for many in the National Aeronautical Laboratory, the flight held a special significance: the rise of their flagship programme.

Nearly a decade after a tragic crash of the 14-seater Saras, which effectively stalled the indigenous civilian aircraft programme, Wednesday saw the first flight trial of the new version of the airplane, PT1N (Prototype 1 New).

*Touches 8,500 feet*
Those in the know-how said the first of the over six “design confidence building” trials went off successfully. For 40 minutes, the aircraft, accompanied by a defence escort, flew to speeds of 140 knots and reached a height of 8,500 feet, said officials.

“In the coming weeks, subsequent design and altitude alterations can see the flight reach closer to its top speed of 184 knots and 30,000 feet in height,” said an official.

*Conceptualised in 1990s*
While four pilots from ASTE (Aircraft and Systems Testing Establishment) have been trained for the trials, two of them (Wing Commander U.P. Singh and Group Captain B. Panicker) flew the aircraft on Wednesday.

The aircraft programme, named after the Indian crane Saras, was first conceptualised in the 1990s as a way to establish a short-haul civil aviation market.

After decades on working out the design, NAL carried out its first flight on May 29, 2004.

On March 6, 2009, Prototype 2 crashed at Bidadi on the outskirts of the city killing two wing commanders and one flight test engineer. A subsequent inquiry found that incorrect drill procedures were given to pilots during a test where engines were to be switched off and then relit.

The accident, however, had a lasting impact on the project, and by mid-2013, monetary sanctions for the project dried up. It was only in 2015-end that the project restarted, and by Aero-India 2017 in Bengaluru, NAL announced that CSIR had given the go-ahead and flight tests would begin in 2018.

“It is a big morale booster for NAL to see a long-pending project gather steam,” said an official, when asked about what the short-flight means to the defence public sector unit.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*SARAS PT1N *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-February, 2018 16:37 IST 


Manufacture of Ammunition by Private Sectors 

The Government has approved a proposal for manufacturing of selected ammunition for Indian Army by Indian Industry. Request For Proposal (RFP) for the same have already been issued.

The Defence Production Policy promulgated by the Government, aims at achieving substantive self-reliance in the design, development and production of equipment, weapon systems & platforms required for defence. It also aims at creating conditions conducive for private industry to play an active role in the sector, enhancing the potential of Small & Medium Enterprises (SMEs) in indigenisation and broadening the defence Research & Development base in the country. In pursuance of this policy and ‘Make in India’ initiative, the Government has undertaken several measures which, inter-alia, include:-


Introduction of a new category of capital acquisition viz. ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’ in Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP-2016). Under this category, indigenously designed equipment with minimum of 40% Indigenous Content (IC), or equipment with 60% IC will be considered for acquisition. This category will be the most preferred acquisition category and above the ‘Buy (Indian)’ category. Under ‘Buy (Indian)’ category minimum IC of 40% is required and under ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’ category a minimum IC of 50% will be required in ‘Make’ portion of the scheme. The ‘Make’ Procedure has been refined to ensure increased participation of Indian industry.
Industrial licensing with respect to Defence sector has been revised and most of the components, parts, sub-systems, testing equipment and production equipment have been removed from the Defence Products List for the purpose of Industrial Licenses so as to remove entry barriers for industry, particularly with respect to small & medium segments.
Under the new FDI policy, foreign investment up to 49% through automatic route and beyond 49% through Government route has been allowed in the Defence sector.
Creation of level playing field between public sector and Indian private sector with regard to Exchange Rate Variation protection and levy of Excise and Customs duty.
Incorporation of a Policy on Strategic Partnerships in the Defence Sector in DPP-2016 intending to institutionalise a transparent, objective and functional mechanism to encourage broader participation of the private sector, in addition to Defence PSUs and Ordnance Factory Board (OFB).
The indigenous production in terms of Value of Production (VoP) in respect of OFB and Defence PSUs during the last three financial years are as under:-


*Year*

*Value of Production*

*(Rs. in Crore)*



2014-15
46390.01

2015-16
52968.13


2016-17
55893.65



This information was given by Raksha RajyaMantri Dr.Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Harivanshin Rajya Sabha today.

********


----------



## bloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959389910233899008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing the Media on the Budget provisions for the Ministry, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing the Media on the Budget provisions for the Ministry, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and the DG, PIB, Delhi, Shri D.S. Malik are also seen.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing the Media on the Budget provisions for the Ministry, in New Delhi on February 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and the DG, PIB, Delhi, Shri D.S. Malik are also seen


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tonbo Imaging's T-Rex Being Used by IA





*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tonbo Imaging's Advanced EO Naval Portfolio*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2018 15:53 IST
*Make In India *

Inter-alia, the Aatre Task Force recommendations on selection criteria of an Indian company as Strategic Partner were examined in the Ministry and the Strategic Partnership (SP) policy has been promulgated on 31.05.2017 as Chapter VII of the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) – 2016 titled as “Revitalising Defence Industrial Ecosystem through Strategic Partnership” with an aim to institutionalise a transparent, objective and functional mechanism to encourage broader participation of the private sector, in manufacturing of major Defence platforms. It will serve to enhance competition, increase efficiencies, facilitate faster and more significant absorption of technology, create a tiered industrial ecosystem, trigger innovation, promote participation in global value chains as well as exports leading to reduction in dependence on imports and gradually ensure greater self-reliance and dependability of supplies essential to meet national security objectives. The chapter is available at Ministry of Defence Website: https://www.mod.nic.in.

Four segments have been identified i.e. Fighter aircraft, Submarines, Helicopter and Armoured fighting Vehicles and till date three Request for Informations (RFIs) have been issued under the Strategic Partnership Model for Submarines, Naval Utility Helicopter and Future ready Combat Vehicle (FRCV).

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr.SubhashBhamrein a written reply to ShrimatiRanjeetRanjan and Shri Rajesh Ranjanin LokSabha today.

***

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2018 15:52 IST
*Self Reliance in Defence Production *

Self-reliance is a major corner-stone on which the military capability of any nation rests. Accordingly, the Defence Production Policy promulgated by the Government, aims at achieving substantive self-reliance in the design, development and production of equipment, weapon systems, platforms required for defence in as early a time frame possible, creating conditions conducive for private industry to play an active role in this endeavour; enhancing potential of SMEs in indigenisation and broadening the defence R&D base of the country.



Defence manufacturing is primarily driven by capital acquisition of defence equipment. Under ‘Make in India’ initiative of the Government, several measures have been taken to promote indigenous design, development and manufacture of defence equipment in the country by harnessing the capabilities of the public and private sector. These measures include according preference to procurement from Indian vendors under the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP), simplification of Make procedure, introduction of simplified procedure for Make II sub-category, liberalization of the licensing regime and FDI policy by raising the cap on FDI in the defence sector, simplification of export procedure, streamlining of defence offset guidelines etc. Recently, the Government has notified the ‘Strategic Partnership (SP)’ Model which envisages establishment of long-term strategic partnerships with Indian entities through a transparent and competitive process, wherein they would tie up with global Original Equipment Manufacturers (OEMs) to seek technology transfers to set up domestic manufacturing infrastructure and supply chains.

The expenditure on purchase of defence equipment from Indian vendors for the three services during the last three years, is as given below:-

*CAPITAL EXPENDITURE: *

* (Rs. in crore)*



Total Procurement
Procurement from Indian Vendors

2014-15

65583.77
39598.91

2015-16

62341.86
39149.64

2016-17

69150.12
41872.03

The Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) provides various avenues for interaction with the industry. Headquarters Integrated Defence Staff (HQIDS) / Service Headquarters (SHQs), as the case may be, through regular and structured interactions, shares the details of procurement schemes with the industry, and the industry is involved at the feasibility stage itself. Draft Preliminary Services Qualitative Requirements (PSQRs), indicative time frame and envisaged quantities of schemes are shared with the industry. HQIDS / SHQs upload the broad details of the scheme on Ministry of Defence and SHQ websites. The Categorisation committees viz., Services Capital Acquisition Categorisation Committee (SCAPCC) / Services Capital Acquisition Categorisation Higher Committee (SCAPCHC) also invite industry representatives, associations / representatives nominated by industry associations, for presentation and clarifications, as and when required.

No target is fixed for import of defence equipment. Defence equipment is being imported from various countries as per the operational requirements of the Armed Forces. During the last three financial years and current year (upto 30.11.17), 119 contracts involving Rs 1,16,523 crore have been signed with Indian vendors and 68 contracts involving Rs.1,24,291 crore have been signed with foreign vendors for capital procurement of Defence equipment for Armed forces including rockets, simulator and component level repair facility for Tanks from Russia, Laser Designation Pods, radars, Pods for aircraft Radios, Weapons for Garuds and Missiles from Israel, Aircraft, Helicopters, Missiles, Artillery Guns and Simulators from USA and Aircraft, Ammunition, High Zone Modules of Bi-Modular Charges from 155mm Guns from France. 

Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP) vide Press Note No.5 (2016 Series) has notified revised FDI policy under which FDI is allowed under automatic route upto 49% and beyond 49% through Government route wherever it is likely to result in access to modern technology or for other reasons to be recorded. Further, defence industry is subjected to industrial license under Industries (Development & Regulation) Act, 1951 and manufacturing of small arms and ammunition under the Arms Act, 1959 and Arms Rules, 2016. Other conditions as per the said press note are as follows:-


Infusion of fresh foreign investment within the permitted automatic route level, in a company not seeking industrial license, resulting in change in the ownership pattern or transfer of stake in by existing investor to new foreign investor, will require Government approval.
License applications will be considered and licences given by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion, Ministry of Commerce & Industry, in consultation with Ministry of Defence and Ministry of External Affairs.
Foreign investment in the sector is subject to security clearance and guidelines of Ministry of Defence.
Investee Company should be structured to be self-sufficient in areas of product design and development. The investee / joint venture company along with manufacture facility should have maintenance and life cycle support facility of the product being manufactured in India.
This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Ramesh Chander Kaushik and others in Lok Sabha today.

**********

Ministry of Defence
07-February, 2018 15:51 IST
*Training for Defence Procurement *

For acquisition of defence equipment and the modernisation of our Armed Forces, the procedures prescribed in various manuals and rules including the Defence Procurement Procedure – 2016 (DPP) and the Defence Procurement Manual 2009 (DPM) are followed. DPP deals with the acquisition of new capital equipment and DPM with revenue procurements as well as the provision of all other goods, services and support activities intended to maintain the operational effectiveness of our Armed Forces. The Indian Armed Forces follow an approach of continuous training of its officers wherein each officer at different stages of his / her career undergoes various training courses of different contents and durations. As part of these courses, the officers are provided introductory training in various issues concerning procurement. This training is both built into the curriculum and also covered by means of lectures by guest speakers. Besides, training on financial management at macro level is provided to the officers which also covers various aspects related to defence procurement. Specialist courses are also conducted at Service, Tri-service and Ministry of Defence level at Material Management Institute of IAF, College of Defence Management of IDS and Defence HQ Training Institute, Ministry of Defence.

In addition, officers dealing with defence procurements are encouraged to attend seminars, capsule courses or other similar events conducted by various industry chambers and institutes such as National Institute of Financial Management, Faridabad. All these assist in developing the required knowledge base among the officers for handling issues related to defence procurement.

There are adequate number of experienced and trained officers to handle defence procurement. However, in view of the position indicated in reply to part (a) and (b) above, training of officers on procurement matter being a continuous process of knowledge upgradation, it is not possible to give exact number of trained officers.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr.SubhashBhamre in a written reply to Shri Hariom Singh Rathorein Lok Sabha today.

************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation, Shri Nitin Gadkari inaugurating the Two Electric Vehicle charging points (fast and slow charging), at NITI Aayog premises, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018. The CEO, NITI Aayog, Shri Amitabh Kant is also seen.





The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation, Shri Nitin Gadkari inaugurating the Two Electric Vehicle charging points (fast and slow charging), at NITI Aayog premises, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018.







The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation, Shri Nitin Gadkari at the inauguration of the Two Electric Vehicle charging points (fast and slow charging), at NITI Aayog premises, in New Delhi on February 15, 2018. The CEO, NITI Aayog, Shri Amitabh Kant is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
16-February, 2018 17:28 IST
*Formulation of National Automotive Policy for holistic development of automobile sector in India *

Department of Heavy Industry is working for formulating the National Automotive Policy for holistic development of automobile sector in India. After series of one to one stakeholder consultation, Department has finalized the draft Automotive Policy which proposes to:

Adopt a long-term roadmap for emission standards beyond BSVI and harmonize the same with global standards by 2028

Rollout CAFE norms till 2025 and beyond and setup incentives/ penalties

Adopt a composite criterion based on length and CO2 emissions to classify vehicles for differential taxation purposes

Harmonize automotive standards over the next 5 years in line with WP-29

Improve the skill development and training eco-system, increase accountability of ASDC and implement a Labor Market Information System

Retain tax exemption on different levels of R&D expenditure with strong audit control

Scale-up of indigenous R&D with commercially viable innovations

Harmonize AIS and BIS standards on safety critical parts over next 3 years

Fast track adoption of Bharat New Vehicle Safety Assessment Program

The draft Automotive Policy is available in the Department of Heavy Industry’s website (www.dhi.nic.in) for information of all stakeholders and for seeking their comments by 26th February 2018.



******


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises, Shri Anant Geete addressing a press conference on matters relating to “Department of Heavy Industries and Budget Issues”, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.




The Union Minister for Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises, Shri Anant Geete addressing a press conference on matters relating to “Department of Heavy Industries and Budget Issues”, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.







The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing the stakeholders on Credit Guarantee Fund Trust for Micro and Small Enterprises, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing the stakeholders on Credit Guarantee Fund Trust for Micro and Small Enterprises, in New Delhi on February 20, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/660571/palghar-have-aircraft-manufacturing-facility.html

*Palghar to have aircraft manufacturing facility*
DH News Service, Mumbai, Feb 20 2018, 22:41 IST
Even as the aircraft that Captain Amol Yadav made on the terrace of his flat in Mumbai is yet to take to the skies, his initiative has got a boost.

The Maharashtra government has signed an Memorandum of Understanding involving an investment of Rs 35,000 crore with Yadav and Thrust Aircraft Pvt Ltd.

The MoU was signed at the ongoing Magnetic Maharashtra Convergence 2018 Global Investors Summit.

Yadav, who is a deputy chief pilot with Jet Airways, has been in talks with Maharashtra Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis for the last couple of years for his dreams of an Indian-made aircraft.

During the Make in India summit in February 2016, his display of his aircraft received a good response - including appreciation from Civil Aviation Minister P Ashok Gajapathi Raju and Fadnavis.

Incidentally, both the Make in India and Magnetic Maharashtra summits were inaugurated by Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

"The aircraft will be tested in a couple of months," said 42-year-old Yadav.

According to the MoU, an aircraft manufacturing facility would be set up across 157 acres in Palghar district, which neighbours Mumbai.

"We will be making 19-seater aircraft in the facilityâ€¦ that is the plan as of now," Yadav said.

Finer details of the policy framework is yet to be known.

In November 2017, the Directorate General of Civil Aviation has given him registration for the aircraft that he had made.

There was also some controversy when he decided to name the aircraft VT-NMD, where NM stands for Narendra Modi and D for Devendra.

Capt Yadav made the aircraft in the terrace of his home at Charkop. The terrace, which is attached to his 3 BHK flat, is spread over 1,600 sq ft and that has been his workshop.

Yadav was inspired to try his hand at assembling planes after he saw flying enthusiasts in the US purchasing phased-out planes and turning them into customised 6 or 12 seater flying machines.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-corridor-for-bundelkhand/article22814652.ece

Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Wednesday announced a defence industrial corridor in the Bundelkhand region to bring development in one of the most backward regions of Uttar Pradesh.

“One of the two defence industrial corridors mentioned in the budget, one is proposed in the Bundelkhand region of the State, which will bring an investment of ₹20,000 crore and generate employment avenues for 2.5 lakh people,” the Prime Minister said at the Investors Summit-2018 here.

Stressing that Uttar Pradesh government has a vast potential, the Prime Minister said that it requires policy, planning, performance to bring progress and both Chief Minister Yogi Adityanath and people of the state are ready to give “super hit” performance.

Terming holding of investor’s summit in Uttar Pradesh and congregation of industrialists from all over as a sign of a big change, Mr. Modi said the Yogi Adityanath government has overcome the previous negativity and shown a ray of hope to people with positive changes.

“Uttar Pradesh has values and virtues, but it also needs value addition,” Mr. Modi said lauding the new policy ‘One district one product’ of the Yogi government and said that it could prove to be the game changer for the State. The Prime Minister also said that international airports will come up in Jewar and Kushinagar.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966499607239897089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

GITAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Hindustani78 said:


> GITAM


An article from 4 years ago.

*GITAM student addresses critical aerospace engine problem*

I wonder when we'll get some favourable news out of the Kaveri project.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-February, 2018 19:11 IST
*Raksha Rajya Mantri Visits OFAJ *

RakshaRajyaMantriDr.SubhashBhamre, visited Ordnance Factory Ambajhari (OFAJ) today. He visited various production facilities especially the shell machine, shell forge, fuze shop and rocket sections. He was accompanied by Shri VidyaSagarVerma, IOFS, Member / M&C, Ordnance Factory Board, Kolkata, Shri CS Vishwakarma, IOFS, Sr. DDG (M&C), Ordnance Factory Board, Kolkata and Shri Ravindran Viswanathan, IOFS, General Manager, Ordnance Factory Ambajhari.

During the visit, Dr.Bhamre inaugurated the Pinaka project building No. 01 inside the factory. In a well-attended function Dr.Bhamre said that he was happy to see the working culture of ordnance factory Ambajhari and felt proud of being RakshaRajyaMantri which has OFAJ in its fold.

RakshaRajyaMantriDr.Bhamre stated that Ordnance Factory Ambajhari is foremost in production of ammunition hardware and also said that OFAJ should explore all options for export of its products. The Minister appreciated the fact that OFAJ has considerably improved the production and productivity over the period of five years by extensively using the latest and advanced automation in the production sections.

Dr.Bhamrealso planted a mango sapling in the factory garden to mark his visit.Before leaving, he signed the visitors book and was presented with a memento by the General Manager on behalf of OFAJ.

***

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre planting a sapling at the Ordnance Factory Ambajhari, in Nagpur on February 24, 2018.





The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre being presented a memento at the Ordnance Factory Ambajhari, in Nagpur on February 24, 2018.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre in a group photograph at the Ordnance Factory Ambajhari, in Nagpur on February 24, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

http://indiandefencenews.info/b/
butt of rifle will made in aligarh


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...ch-to-decongest-nh-bypass/article22847176.ece





A RoRo vessel transporting container-laden lorries on the Willingdon Island-Vallarpadam route in this file photo. The vessel was withdrawn from service a year ago. 


* Vessel can operate 20 return trips daily, keeping away 800 container lorries from bypass *

Faced with worsening traffic snarls at Vyttila due to flyover construction works, efforts are under way to reintroduce the roll-on roll-off (RoRo) vessel that can carry 20 container-laden lorries at a time between Willingdon Island and Mulavukad by March.

*Cargo terminals*

In a related development, the Inland Waterway Authority of India (IWAI) took a decision on Saturday (February 24) to hand over its cargo terminals on either end to the Cochin Port Trust for a two-year period, for a nominal amount.

“The Authority has also decided to place orders for two RoRo vessels to operate in the corridor, for which Central sanction is awaited,” said Neelakandan Unni, Chief Engineer of IWAI.

The RoRo vessel that is set to be reintroduced, this time by Cochin Steamer Agents’ Association (CSAA), can operate 20 return trips daily, keeping away 800 container lorries from the Kundannoor-Edappally NH Bypass and the Edappally-Kalamassery NH corridor. The vessel was withdrawn from service a year ago following a dispute between the Cochin Port Trust and the vessel’s operator over security deposit.

“Dredging in Willingdon Island, Mulavukad and at an area near High Court Jetty will be completed by mid-March, to ensure uniform two-metre width in the channel. The two RoRo vessels that IWAI will introduce by 2020 will further decongest highways in the region,” said Mr. Unni.

*Depth of channel*

CSAA president Prakash Iyer was sceptical of the RoRo vessel resuming service if the channel’s depth is confined to two metres. “A fully-loaded vessel needs minimum 2.5 m depth, since the cargo alone would weight approximately 800 tonnes. We demanded deepening of the channel in January and the IWAI should have completed the work by now.” 

The smooth movement of exim and coastal trade, especially seafood, in southern Kerala urgently needs speedy resumption of the RoRo service. The stalling of RoRo service for a year has even hit the port’s container freight station (CFS). Any further delay will hit Kochi’s international competitiveness. The port too must advise us on when to begin the RoRo service, said Mr. Iyer, a member of the Kerala Maritime Board.

With traffic snarls chocking Vyttila, container-laden lorries from Willingdon Island now take the circuitous route through the Seaport-Airport Road to reach the Vallarpadam transshipment terminal, travelling around 40 km. “This is worsening traffic snarls and pollution along the way, while also causing wastage of time and increasing operational cost per trip by ₹2,000,” he added.

A Port official assured all help for speedy resumption of the RoRo service.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tonbo Imaging Sights*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing the 16th Meeting of the National Board for MSME, in New Delhi on February 26, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-February, 2018 12:34 IST
*Work on Tamil Nadu Defence Quad Begins *

As per the guidance of Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, the work for preparing Detailed Project Report(DPR) for the Tamil Nadu Defence Quad has been initiated by Department of Defence Production in the Ministry of Defence(MoD). The Department will engage a top consultancy firm to draw up the DPR for the Quad.

The Finance Minister Shri Arun Jaitley in the Budget 2018-19 announced setting up of two Defence Production Corridors. Further, it has been decided that one of the Defence Production Corridors will be set up in Tamil Nadu. The corridor, which is organized as a quadrilateral will extend from Chennai, Hosur, Coimbatore, Salem and Tiruchirappalli. It is therefore rightly called the Tamil Nadu Defence Quad. It is expected that with government opening up new opportunities for industry in defence sector, the Tamil Nadu Defence Quad will provide a major opportunity to the vibrant manufacturing sector in the State.

Further, to ensure that the expectations of local industry, especially MSMEs is incorporated, to the extent appropriate, in the proposed development of the Quad, the MoD has initiated an exercise of industry interactions at all nodal points for the Quad, namely Chennai, Hosur, Coimbatore, Salem and Tiruchirappalli. These interactions will involve senior officers from MoD, representatives of Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd., Bharat Electronics Ltd., Bharat Earth Movers Ltd. and Ordnance Factories. These interactions are being organized with the active participation of the local Small Scale Industries Associations and the State Government representatives. The interaction has already begun with the first one held at Hosur on February 26th, 2018. The dates for other interactions are as follows:


Coimbatore - March 5, 2018
Salem - March7, 2018
Chennai - March 10, 2018

The dates for Tiruchirappalli will be announced separately. All industrialists interested in defence sector are invited to participate in these interactions and provide inputs for shaping the contours of the proposed plan for Tamil Nadu Defence Quad.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...promoted-as-shipping-fuel/article22861009.ece

* IIT-M gets ₹70 crore for national technology centre to modernise ports *

The use of methanol will soon be promoted as a fuel for shipping in the place of diesel, which could help address the problem of pollution in the shipping industry, Union Minister of Shipping and Waterways Nitin Gadkari said here on Monday. 

Speaking at an event at Indian Institute of Technology, Madras (IIT-M), where he laid the foundation stone for a national technology centre to modernise India’s ports and fast track waterways, he said that Niti Aayog had already undertaken research on methanol and further technological research from institutions, such as IIT-M, on this could help ensure that India manufactured its own methanol for industrial use. 

“The role of ports is crucial for the development of our country,” he said. Highlighting how the shipping industry registered increasing profits since the time the BJP government came to power in 2014, he added, “This year, we are expecting profits up to ₹7000 crore.”

*Sagarmala project *

Detailing the progress made on the Sagarmala programme to modernise ports in India, he said the project is expecting investments up to ₹15 lakh crore, out of which ₹4 lakh crore had been generated thus far. 

“Work on the project worth ₹2,80,000 crore has already started. We are devising port-led development in project areas by developing Special Economic Zones, Coastal Development Zones and various industrial clusters. In Mumbai alone, one SEZ is expecting ₹ 40,000 crore and jobs for over one lakh people,” he said. 

The Centre has provided ₹70 crore to IIT-M towards the setting up of the technology centre to provide technological assistance in taking the projects forward.

IIT-M Director Bhaskar Ramamurthy said the technology centre would come up in the Thaiyur campus where land had been provided by the State government.

“The Centre will be involved in cutting-edge research on topics such as coastal restoration, bridge simulation and testing, etc that would help expand the capability of the ocean engineering department,” he said. 

Sagarmala joint secretary Kailash K. Aggarwal said 500 projects had been identified under the programme till now. To a query from _The Hindu_ on whether any mitigating measures had been envisaged with respect to the Enayam port project proposed under Sagarmala due to the recent cyclone-led devastation and resistance to the project from local communities, Mr. Aggarwal said Tamil Nadu Chief Minister had already raised the matter at a meeting with Mr. Gadkari and that the matter would be deliberated upon at a meeting in the coming days in New Delhi.

Ministry of Road Transport & Highways
27-February, 2018 18:53 IST
Shri Nitin Gadkari Says India’s Vibrant Road and Shipping Sectors Offer Tremendous Investment Potential 

Minister Delivers Keynote Address at AIIB Annual Meeting Curtain Raiser 

Calls upon Multilateral Institutions to help Finance Irrigation and River Interlinking Projects 

Says Funding is also Required for Green Fuel and Innovative Modes of Public Transport

The Minister for Road Transport and Highways, Shipping, Water Resources, River Development and Ganga Rejuvenation Shri Nitin Gadkari has said that the Highways and Shipping sectors in India today are financially very sound and offer tremendous investment opportunities under their respective flagship programmes - Bharatmala and Sagarmala, as also other ongoing programmes. He said, while Rs 5,35,000 crores are to be spent over Phase-I of Bharatmala over the next 5 years, the investment for Sagarmala is expected to be around 4 lakh Crore. Shri Gadkari was delivering the keynote address at the Curtain Raiser event of the 3rd Annual Meeting of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank in New Delhi today.

Emphasizing that this was the “Golden Time” to invest in the Road and Shipping sectors in India, the Minister said that availability of funds is not problem for these sectors. The budgetary support , the Rs 125000 crores expected from monetization of highways projects, the high market rating of organizations like NHAI and Cochin Shipyard, and the growing profit from the major ports which rose from Rs 3000 crore three years back to Rs 5000 crore last year are enough for the kind of investments planned. The Minister further said that the Ministry has worked its way through various impediments and stalled projects to bring in innovative financing models like the Hybrid Annuity Model and the Toll – Operate - Transfer mode ; land acquisition problems have been removed through better compensation and streamlining of procedures ; the process of getting environment and other clearances has become smoother with increased inter-ministerial coordination. All this has resulted in a heightened pace of activity in these sectors. He called upon private investors to bid for the upcoming Access Controlled Expressway projects, the 14 Coastal Economic Zones, the 5 Smart Cities and many other such upcoming projects.

The Minister also informed that work has already begun to develop 10 out of the 111 waterways designated as National Waterways. He informed that the World Bank funded Jal Marg Vikas project on River Ganga is at an advanced stage of execution . Development of waterways will provide a more cost effective and environment friendly mode of transport, especially for cargo.

Talking about the Water Resources sector Shri Gadkari said India needs nearly Rs 3-5 lakh crore as investment for irrigation and river interlinking projects. He called upon banks and multilateral institutions to come forward with long term – about 40 years - loans at nominal interest rates for financing these projects. He said many parts of India are facing acute problems of water which can be solved by diverting water from water surplus basins by interlinking of rivers and by checking the wastage of water that flows out to the seas. He said it was the Government’s priority to stop the wastage of nearly 3000 TMC of Godavari water and reach it to the water starved Cauvery basin. The Polavaram project is also a priority, he said. For these, and other such projects the Government needs low interest loan, which he requested the banks and multilateral institutions to come forward with.

Another area for which Shri Gadkari sought low interest funding was for development of green fuel like methanol, ethanol, bio-diesel, bio-CNG etc, for which the country has a huge potential, but not enough funds. In addition to this, financing would also benefit the development of alternate and innovative modes of transport like metrino, sea planes, hyperloop etc.

Shri Hardeep Singh Puri, MoS (I/C) in the Ministry of Housing and Urban Affairs was also present at the event. He said the housing programme of the Government is one of the most significant programmes undertaken to improve the living conditions in urban India. He said the sector holds a lot of potential as about 70 percent of urban India is yet to be built.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

In a letter addressed to the Defence Minister Nirmala Sitaraman, Mr. Rama Rao recalled that the Centre proposed to establish two such corridors in the 2018-19 budget and one corridor was proposed to be set between Chennai - Bengaluru and the other one in Bundelkhand. Telangana is strategically located and is home to several public sector defence enterprises and DRDO labs, including the RCI, DRDL, DMRL and Midhani, he said.

The State already had a vibrant ecosystem in private sector with several reputed companies in aerospace, defence sector, including the Tata Advanced Systems Limited, MTAR, ATL and others setting up base here. These industries support several prestigious national defence and space programmes and the State has accessibility in the form of greenfield international airport, rated among the top in the segment, he said.

It also has regional airports at Begumpet, Ramagundam and Warangal under the Airports Authority of India while the Dundigal and Hakimpet airports are being managed by the Indian Air Force. Aerospace and defence have been identified as priority industries by the government and the State already has two operational aerospace manufacturing parks. The government is also planning to set up a larger aerospace defence park at Eliminedu and create another aerospace cluster within the national investments and manufacturing zone proposed in Medak district.

On the human resources front, the State had 26 universities, 705 engineering colleges and 280 polytechnics, he said.


----------



## Hindustani78

*********

Ministry of Defence
28-February, 2018 17:50 IST
*GRSE Pays Dividend to The Government of India *

A cheque of Rs. 54.07 crore towards dividend for the Financial Year 2016-17 was handed over to Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, by Chairman & Managing Director, Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd. Kolkata, Rear Admiral (Retd) VK Saxena, in presence of Addl. Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Sanjiv Mittal and Joint Secretary (Naval System) Shri Vijayendra. GRSE, Kolkata, a Mini Ratna Defence PSU Shipyard, has been paying dividend to the Government exchequer for the last 24 years.

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman receiving a cheque of Rs.54.07 crore as full and final dividend for the financial year 2016-17, from the Chairman & Managing Director, Garden Reach Shipbuilders & Engineers Ltd. (GRSE), Rear Admiral (Retd.) V.K. Saxena, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018. The Addl. Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Sanjiv Mittal and other dignitaries are also seen.







**********

Ministry of Defence
28-February, 2018 18:39 IST
*MDL pays dividend to the government of india *

Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Limited, the country’s premier Defence Shipyard has declared a dividend of Rs. 165.41 crore at the rate of 66.43 percent on equity share capital for financial year 2016-17. The cheque for the amount was handed over to the Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman on 28 February 2018 by the Chairman and Managing Director, Cmde (Retd) Rakesh Anand in presence of Addl. Secretary (Defence Production) Shri Sanjiv Mittal, JS (Naval System) Shri Vijayendra and Director (Submarine & Heavy Engineering) Capt Rajiv Lath.

The Company recorded a turnover (VOP) of Rs. 3523.67 crore with profit after tax of Rs.525.12 crore in FY 2016-17.

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman receiving a cheque of Rs.20.81 crore as full and final dividend for the financial year 2016-17 from the Chairman & Managing Director, Goa Shipyard Ltd. (GSL), Rear Admiral (Retd.) Shekhar Mital, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018. The Addl. Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Sanjiv Mittal is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman receiving a cheque of Rs.165.41 crore as full and final dividend for the financial year 2016-17 from the Chairman & Managing Director, Mazagon Dock Shipbuilders Ltd. (MDL), Cmde. (Retd) Rakesh Anand, in New Delhi on February 28, 2018. The Addl. Secretary (Defence Production), Shri Sanjiv Mittal and other dignitaries are also seen.








*******

Ministry of Defence
28-February, 2018 18:37 IST
*DAC Clears Procurement of Entire Range of Personal Weapons for Three Services *

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Raksha Mantri Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman, met here today and accorded approval to Capital Acquisition Proposals of the Services and Coast Guard valued at approximately Rs 9435 crore.

In a major boost to the Make in India initiative the DAC accorded approval for procurement of 41000 LMGs and over 3.5 Lakh Close Quarter Battle Carbines under Buy and Make (Indian) category  These weapons are an essential component of a soldier’s fighting equipment and will provide a major filip to the fighting capability of the troops.  Out of total quantities envisaged, 75 percent will be through Indian Industry under 'Buy & Make (Indian)' category and balance through OFB. The earmarked quantity for the OFB has been kept to optimally utilise their infrastructure and capacity, as well as provide a window for assimilation of critical technologies towards building indigenous capability in Small Arms manufacturing. The total cost for procurement of Carbines and LMGs for the soldiers of the three Services is Rs 4607 crore and Rs 3000 crore respectively.

The vintage of personal weapons, Assault Rifles Carbines and LMGs being operated by the troops of the three Services, especially by soldiers positioned on the borders and in areas affected by militancy has been a cause of concern for over a decade. The Government has been conscious of the requirement to modernise basic fighting weapons for the soldiers and has therefore accorded utmost priority to these cases. With the approval of these two proposals, the Government has cleared procurement of the entire range of personal weapons for the three Services. Of these, immediate operational requirement for the soldiers deployed on the borders will be procured through Fast Track Procurement and for the balance production lines will be set up in India.

The DAC also accorded approval for procurement of essential quantity of High Capacity Radio Relay (HCRR) for the Indian Army and Indian Air Force under Buy (Indian) categorisation at an estimated cost of over Rs 1092 crore. These state-of-the-art, High Capacity Radio Relays would provide the Services with fail-safe and reliable communication along with increased bandwidth in the Tactical Battle Area.

To enhance the ability of the Indian Coast Guard to rapidly undertake pollution control measures off the East Coast and Island Territories the DAC cleared the proposal for acquisition of two Pollution Control Vessels (PCV). These would be built by Indian shipyards under Buy (lndian-lDDM)' category at an approximate cost of Rs 673 crore. These ships in addition to carrying out pollution control would also be capable of undertaking patrolling, search and rescue and limited salvage and fire fighting operations at sea.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968772430205464576
Old test video.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley lighting the lamp at the celebrations of the 42nd Civil Accounts Day-2018, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018. The Secretary, Department of Expenditure, Shri Ajay Narayan Jha is also seen.




The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley at the celebrations of the 42nd Civil Accounts Day-2018, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018. The Secretary, Department of Expenditure, Shri Ajay Narayan Jha and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley launching the Centralized GP Fund Module of PFMS for all the Central Government Employees, at the celebrations of the 42nd Civil Accounts Day-2018, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018. The Secretary, Department of Expenditure, Shri Ajay Narayan Jha and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley launching the ePPO Module of PFMS for complete end-to-end electronic processing of Pension cases, at the celebrations of the 42nd Civil Accounts Day-2018, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018. The Secretary, Department of Expenditure, Shri Ajay Narayan Jha is also seen.





The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing at the celebrations of the 42nd Civil Accounts Day-2018, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018.





The Union Minister for Finance and Corporate Affairs, Shri Arun Jaitley addressing at the celebrations of the 42nd Civil Accounts Day-2018, in New Delhi on March 01, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
01-March, 2018 13:42 IST
*DefExpo 2018 Chennai gets huge response *

DefExpo India has become one of the largest events of its kind in the world for the last 10 years. For the first time DefExpo is being held in Chennai from 11 to 14 April 2018 and there is tremendous response to the event. The location of the event is Tiruvidanthal, Kancheepuramdistrict on the East Coast Road near Chennai. Shortly, after announcement of the dates of DefExpo 2018 there is overwhelming response for participation from both foreign countries and domestic defence industries. 42 countries have already confirmed their participation and the number is expected to grow in the coming days.

The countries who have confirmed participation include, major defence manufacturing nations . Several of the delegations participating in the DefExpoare expected to be at the ministerial level. Several top Service Officers (Army/ Navy/ Air Force) are also participating in the DefExpo 2018.

The main theme of this DefExpo 2018 is to showcase India as a major hub of defence production in the world. This has generated tremendous enthusiasm amongst the domestic industries to showcase their indigenously manufactured platforms and components. Nearly ten companies are booking space for DefExpo every day. DefExpo 2018 is expected to be held in nearly two lakh square metre of space


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*TATA Defence Combat Support Platforms 10X10*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
04-March, 2018 12:59 IST
*DefExpo 2018 – showcasing ‘India: The emerging Defence manufacturing Hub’ *

DefExpo 2018 will, for the first time, project India’s Defence manufacturing capabilities to the world. This is reflected in the tagline for the Expo, which is ‘India: The Emerging Defence Manufacturing Hub’. DefExpo 2018 will brand India as a defence exporter of several defence systems and components for all three Services - Army, Navy and Air Force. While showcasing strengths of India’s substantial public sector, it will also uncover India’s growing private industry and spreading MSME base for components and sub-systems.

DefExpo 2018 will brandish Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd’s various flying platforms including domestically designed and manufactured fourth-generation Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) - Tejas; Advanced Light Helicopter - Dhruv which have both civil as well as combat variants; Light Combat Helicopter for which IOC was received recently; Dornier civilian aircraft for which DGCA clearance was received and which is likely to be inducted for regional connectivity purposes. Apart from HAL’s platforms, the Expo will also promote domestic private industry and aero-components industry. 

As the DefExpo is being held on sea-shore, along the East Coast road enroute Chennai to Mahabalipuram, it provides Indian Navy to brandish its domestic design and manufacturing capabilities. India will proudly present its Naval designing capabilities in shipbuilding. India is one of the few countries of the world with capabilities to design a naval vessel from scratch to finish. India will also physically showcase, along the shoreline several frigates, corvettes and other ships. The exhibition will also unveil India’s capabilities in manufacturing Scorpene class submarine. Naval shipyards in public sector including Mazagon Docks, GRSE, Goa Shipyards, Hindustan Shipyard and private shipyards will bring to view their capabilities in manufacturing and servicing ships. Kattupalli shipyard of L&T is only 40 km from Chennai and visitors to DefExpo can easily visit the same. It is relevant to mention that Indian shipbuilding is marked with growing indigenisation levels and 'float' of ships built in India have nearly 90% indigenous components. There is growing demand for Indian built vessels from many countries in South Asia, ASEAN and Africa and DefExpo will be a perfect stage to unfold the might of India’s shipbuilding capabilities.

As regards land systems, India will unveil its 155mm Advanced Towed Artillery Gun (ATAG) in DefExpo. This is the first time that India has its own ATAG which has been designed and developed by DRDO in partnership with Kalyani Group, Tata Power and OFBs. India also proposes to showcase its tank making capabilities, including MBT Arjun, T90 and T-72, Bridge Laying Tanks (BLTs) with a span of over 70 feet among others. India will also be showcasing 155mm artillery gun 'Dhanush'. DefExpo will also provide an opportunity to showcase India’s plans for putting India on the global map of small arms manufacturing with its decision to manufacture about 7.5 lakh Assault Rifles, 3.5 lakh Carbines and about 40,000 LMGs. 

India will also showcase its Missile and Rocket manufacturing capabilities, including BrahMos missiles available for all kind of attacks including surface-to-air, air-to-air and sea-to-air. Further Akash Missile system will be a major attraction at DefExpo. Pinaka rockets will also be highlighted during the show.

Given the focus on highlighting India as an emerging defence production hub, DefExpo 2018 has earmarked at least half the space for domestic exhibitors. This will make DefExpo 2018 the biggest ever opportunity to show their capabilities and integrate with the global supply chain of defence manufacturing. Emphasis is being given to invite delegations from countries which have shown keen interest in India’s weapon systems and platforms so that DefExpo 2018 provides a boost to overall defence manufacturing capabilities in the country and to its export potential.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
05-March, 2018 15:08 IST
*Projects Discontinued Closed By DRDO* 


A total of seven projects have been short closed/stage closed/cancelled by the DRDO during the last three years.

The reasons for the decision to discontinue or close these projects and the total amount of expenses that had been incurred in these closed discontinued projects, project-wise is given below:

*S.No.
Project Title (Lab)
Current PDC/ Date of closure
Cost(Rs in Cr)
Expenditure
Reason*

1
Thin Film Sensing System for Kaveri Engine
31 Jan 2018
20.75
Rs. 10, 000/-
No technical activities progressed with development partner (NRC, Canada).

2
Four Stroke Horizontally Opposed Four Cylinder Engine for UAV
17 Jul 2014
45.80
Rs. 2.7617 Cr
Change in User requirements

3
Fifty Five Numbers of Sudershan Mk-1 Kits for Evaluation Trials
24 Jan 2016
(under short closure)
85.13
Rs.10.49 Cr
Change in User requirements.

4
Multi Mission Radar
18 Feb 2016
193.44
Rs. 6.6033 Cr
(Outstanding commitments of Rs. 3.9773 Cr transferred to Project ‘QRSAM)’
Activities subsumed to Project QRSAM


5
Semantic Service Oriented Architecture
30 Aug 2014
4.90
Rs. 18.56lakhs
Project reformulated with a revised scope and comprehensive definition. A new project Multi-Agent Robotics System (MARS) taken thereafter

6
Terrain Visualization and Simulation Facility
22 Sep 2016
9.90
NIL
Infrastructure to be developed in the project to be taken up later after technology development. The project was thus cancelled and no expenditure incurred.

7
Lab on Chip
31 Mar 2017
4.80
Rs. 80,000
Fresh proposal to be taken up under NBC Phase-2 Programme.



The steps taken/being taken by DRDO to ensure that the discontinuation and cancellation of projects are taken at an early stage are:

•

More stringent review mechanisms including tracking of timely completion of reviews.

•

Involvement of Services & production partners during development process and reviews.



This information was given by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman in a written reply to ShriDerek O’Brienin Rajya Sabha today.

***

Ministry of Defence
05-March, 2018 15:05 IST
*Participation in Defence Production under ‘Make In India’ Programme *

Since the launch of ‘Make in India’ programme in 25September 2014, so far, 12 foreign investment proposals have been approved in defence sector under Government route.


M/s Punj Lloyd Limited.
M/s Idea Forge Technology Pvt. Ltd.
M/s Sasmos Het Technologies Ltd.
M/s Dynamatic Technologies Ltd.
M/s Mahindra Telephonic Integrated Systems Limited.
M/s Indian Rotorcraft Limited.
M/s BF Elbit Advanced Systems Pvt. Ltd.
M/s Safran Engineering Services India Pvt. Ltd.
M/s. Tata Sikorsky Aerospace Limited.
M/s. Quantum Simulators Pvt. Ltd.
M/s Ideaforge Technology Pvt. Ltd.
M/s Alpha-Elsec Defence and Aerospace Systems Pvt. Ltd.
The position of disinvestment in respect of DPSUs is as follows:-


In BDL government has proposed to offer 12% shareholding through Initial Public Offering.
In BEML, government has given in principle approval of strategic disinvestment of 26% shareholding of BEML out of Government of India shareholding of 54.03% with transfer of management.
In HAL, the process of disinvestment of 10% Government of India shareholding by way of offer of has started.
In BEL, during 2017-2018, the Government of India has sold 2,98,84,329 equity shares through Exchange Traded Fund(ETF) of market transaction.
Government of India has decided disinvestment through IPO for 17.5% in GRSE, 10% in MDL, 25% in MIDHANI out of Government of India shareholding of 100% and reservation of upto 5% of post issue shareholding to eligible employees of GRSE, MDL and MIDHANI.


This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriC.P. Narayananin Rajya Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

At Electronics City, the helicopter will land in Thumby Aviation’s facility in Phase I, near the toll plaza. | Photo Credit: 

According to Capt. K.N.G. Nair, Chairman and Managing Director, Thumby Aviation, the helicopter can ferry six passengers. “On the first trip, we had four passengers from KIA. On the way back from Electronics City, we had five passengers. In the second trip, we had three passengers from KIA and two on the way back.” He added that they did not accept too many bookings for Monday as it was the inaugural service.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance06-March, 2018 18:04 IST
“Make in India” campaign 

Government of India has launched the “Make in India” campaign on September 25, 2014 to provide investors – both domestic and overseas – a conducive environment to manufacture in India and at the same time create job opportunities. The twenty five (25) Sectors identified under “Make in India” campaign are:



Auto Components

Textiles

Renewable Energy

Construction

Aviation

Tourism

IT and BPM

Electrical Machinery

Chemicals

Pharmaceuticals

Media Entertainment

Food Processing

Space

Railways

Oil and Gas

Automobiles

Thermal Power

Roads

Defence

Biotechnology

Wellness

Leather

Electronic Systems

-

Ports

Mining

-


Further, as part of the Special Package for Creation & Export Promotion in Textile & Apparel Sector, Government contributes Employees Provident Fund (EPF) contribution of 3.67% in addition to paying the Employees Pension Scheme (EPS) contribution of 8.33%. Also, as part of the Special Package for Employment Generation in Leather and Footwear Sector, Government provides employers’ contribution of 3.67% to EPF and EPS contribution of 8.33 % for all new employees in Leather, Footwear and Accessories sector, enrolling in EPFO for first 3 years of their employment, on the same lines as the textiles sector.



This was stated by Shri Pon. Radhakrishnan, Minister of State for Finance in written reply to a question in Rajya Sabha today.



******


Ministry of Defence
06-March, 2018 13:30 IST
DefExpo 2018 websitehttp://www.defexpoindia.in/: a versatile interface for participating in DefExpo 2018 





 


*
For those planning to participate in DefExpo 2018, the website (http://www.defexpoindia.in/) provides all necessary information in a comprehensive manner. It has complete registration details whether one is an international business visitor, company, MSME or a general visitor. DefExpo is open for business visitors from April 11-14, 2018 and for general public on April 14th.

The website provides a section for participation by the media personnel, who are required to register before March 15th 2018. Separate section is also provided for Embassy Officials to facilitate official delegations from their respective countries.

Companies interested in displaying their products and services can register on line. Full details of the rates at which space can be booked are all available on the website. 50% concessional rates have been offered to MSMEs, thereby making it extremely easy for them to participate in the Expo.

DefExpo and Government of Tamil Nadu Tourism Department have tied up with hotels in and around Chennai for the benefit of outstation visitors during the DefExpo. Special rates have been negotiated with these hotels so that the visitors, especially foreign delegates do not face difficulty. Details of hotels with room availability and rates are also available on the website. Hotel rooms are being booked very fast and all concerned needing rooms must take advance action to reserve their rooms.

Suggestions regarding additional information/services that are required by users are also solicited. These may be sent to Dr Amit Sahai, Joint Secretary, Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence,Email:


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
07-March, 2018 14:41 IST
*“Make in India” Action Plan *

Under the “Make in India” action plan 21 key sectors have been identified for specific actions under: (i) policy initiatives (ii) fiscal incentives (iii) infrastructure creation (iv) ease of doing business (v) innovation and R&D and (vi) skill development. This was informed in the Rajya Sabha today by the Minister of State of Commerce and Industry, C.R. Chaudhary while replying to a question.

Under this, the FDI policy and procedure have been simplifiedand liberalised progressively. Key sectors have been opened up for FDI: defence manufacturing, food processing, telecom, agriculture, pharmaceuticals, civil aviation, space, private security agencies,railways, insurance and pensions and medical devices.

In 2015-16, FDI inflow crossed the USD 55 billion mark in one fiscal year, for the first time ever. Total FDI inflow was USD 198.48 billion between April 2014 and October 2017, representing 38% of the cumulative FDI in India since April 2000. In 2016-17, FDI inflow stood at a record of USD 60 billion, highest ever recorded for a fiscal year ever. According to IMF World Economic Outlook (April2017) and UN World Economic Situation Prospects 2017, India is the fastest growing major economy in the world and is projected to remain so in year 2018.



******

Ministry of Defence
07-March, 2018 15:11 IST
*Defence Expenditure *

There has been a consistent increase in Defence Expenditure every year over previous year, as is brought out in the table below, providing the details for the last three years as well as the current year. Defence expenditure as a percentage of GDP is also given in the table below:

(Rs. in crore)

Year
Defence Expenditure excluding Defence Pension
Defence expenditure including Defence Pension
GDP
Defence Expenditure excluding Defence Pension as % of GDP
Defence expenditure including Defence pension as % of GDP.

2014-15
2,24,654
2,85,104
1,05,36,984
2.1
2.7

2015-16
2,33,682
2,93,920
1,13,81,002
2.05
2.58

2016-17(Actual)
2,66,795
3,54,621
1,21,89,854(PE)
2.18
2.9

2017-18#(RE)
2,79,004
3,74,004
1,67,84,679(RE)
1.66
2.2

This Ministry projects all the requirements posed by the Services to Ministry of Finance for favourable consideration. Ministry of Finance, being the Nodal Ministry for allocating funds to the Ministries, State Governments, etc. provides budget for Ministry of Defence taking into account resource envelope of the Government of India. The allocated funds are optimally and fully utilized towards operational requirements. However depending on the Budget allocation the schemes are reprioritized to ensure that urgent and critical capabilities are acquired without any compromise to operational preparedness of the Defence Services.



This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajendra Agrawal in Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
07-March, 2018 15:10 IST
*FDI Inflow *

Direct Investment (FDI) of amount US $ 0.18 million has been received in defence industry sector from April 2014 to December 2017. State wise FDI / JV proposals approved including state of Uttar Pradesh during the period (April 2014 to December 2017) is given below:


M/s Samtel Thales Avionics Limited, Uttar Pradesh.
M/s Maini Precision Products Private Limited, Karnataka.
M/s Bharti Shipyard Ltd., Maharashtra.
M/s Solar Industries India Limited, Maharashtra.
M/s Verdant Telemetry & Antenna Systems Pvt. Ltd., Kerala.
M/s Quest Global Manufacturing Private Limited, Karnataka.
M/s Ideaforge Technology Pvt. Ltd., Maharashtra.
M/s Punj Lloyd Limited, Haryana.
M/s Sasmos Het Technologies Ltd., Karnataka.
M/s Dynamatic Technologies Ltd., Karnataka.
M/s Mahindra Telephonic Integrated Systems Limited, Maharashtra.
M/s Indian Rotorcraft Limited, Maharashtra.
M/s BF Elbit Advanced Systems Pvt. Ltd., Maharashtra.
M/s Safran Engineering Services India Pvt. Ltd., Karnataka.
M/s Tata Sikorsky Aerospace Limited, Telangana.
M/s Quantum Simulators Pvt. Ltd., Gujarat.
M/s Ideaforge Technology Pvt. Ltd., Maharashtra.
M/s Alpha-Elsec Defence and Aerospace Systems Pvt. Ltd., Karnataka.
This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Rajesh Kumar Diwaker in Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh launching the National Electric Mobility Programme of EESL, in New Delhi on March 07, 2018. The Secretary, Ministry of Power, Shri Ajay Kumar Bhalla and the Secretary, Ministry of New & Renewable Energy, Shri Anand Kumar are also seen.




The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh addressing at the launch of the National Electric Mobility Programme of EESL, in New Delhi on March 07, 2018. The Secretary, Ministry of Power, Shri Ajay Kumar Bhalla, the Secretary, Ministry of New & Renewable Energy, Shri Anand Kumar and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh handing over the key to the Secretary, Ministry of Power, Shri Ajay Kumar Bhalla, at the launch of the National Electric Mobility Programme of EESL, in New Delhi on March 07, 2018.





The Minister of State (I/C) for Power and New and Renewable Energy, Shri Raj Kumar Singh handing over the key to the Secretary, Ministry of New & Renewable Energy, Shri Anand Kumar, at the launch of the National Electric Mobility Programme of EESL, in New Delhi on March 07, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu at an event to inaugurate the ELECRAMA 2018, organised by the Indian Electrical and Electronics Manufacturing Association, in Noida, Uttar Pradesh on March 10, 2018. The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, the Minister for Industrial Development, Uttar Pradesh, Shri Satish Mahana and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu at an event to inaugurate the ELECRAMA 2018, organised by the Indian Electrical and Electronics Manufacturing Association, in Noida, Uttar Pradesh on March 10, 2018. The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, the Minister for Industrial Development, Uttar Pradesh, Shri Satish Mahana and other dignitaries are also seen.




The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu lighting the lamp to inaugurate the ELECRAMA 2018, organised by the Indian Electrical and Electronics Manufacturing Association, in Noida, Uttar Pradesh on March 10, 2018. The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, the Minister for Industrial Development, Uttar Pradesh, Shri Satish Mahana and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu releasing the publication at the inaugural session of the ELECRAMA 2018, organised by the Indian Electrical and Electronics Manufacturing Association, in Noida, Uttar Pradesh on March 10, 2018. The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, the Minister for Industrial Development, Uttar Pradesh, Shri Satish Mahana and other dignitaries are also seen.








The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the inaugural session of the ELECRAMA 2018, organised by the Indian Electrical and Electronics Manufacturing Association, in Noida, Uttar Pradesh on March 10, 2018.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the inaugural session of the ELECRAMA 2018, organised by the Indian Electrical and Electronics Manufacturing Association, in Noida, Uttar Pradesh on March 10, 2018. The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu, the Minister for Industrial Development, Uttar Pradesh, Shri Satish Mahana and other dignitaries are also seen.






The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing the inaugural session of the ELECRAMA 2018, organised by the Indian Electrical and Electronics Manufacturing Association, in Noida, Uttar Pradesh on March 10, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Union Minister of State for Civil Aviation, Jayant Sinha, having a look at aircraft exhibited at Begumpet airport on the second day of Wings India-2018 in Hyderabad on Friday.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
11-March, 2018 20:21 IST
*DRDO Workshop on International Women’s Day *

Minister for Ladakh Affairs and Cooperative, Govt of Jammu & Kashmir Shri Chhering Dorjay, today inaugurated a national workshop named “DRDO Initiative of Women Augmenting Services (DIWAS – 2018)” organised to celebrate the International Women’s Day by Defence Institute of High Altitude Research (DIHAR), the Leh based premier Life Sciences cluster laboratory of Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).  Member of Parliament from LadakhShri Thupstan Tsewang, Chief Executive Councillor, LAHDC, Leh, Shri Dorjay Motup, Chairman DRDO & Secretary, Department of Defence Research & Development Dr. S. Christopher, GOC Fire & Fury Corps Lt Gen SK Upadhyay, Padma Shri Dr. Tsering Ladol and Director DIHAR, Leh Dr. OP Chaurasia were present on this occasion.

In his inaugural address, Shri Chhering Dorjay mentioned that women in DRDO have tirelessly been working with devotion, determination and soldierly dedication and providing technological solutions. He appreciated the R&D efforts of DIHAR to facilitate agro-animal fresh food supply to army deputed at high altitude through civil-military interface. He also appreciated the DRDO’s efforts in establishing the Extreme Altitude Research Centre (EARC) at Chang La at 17,664 feet altitude, which has received the Guinness World Records certification.

Dr. S. Christopher, in his address complimented the DRDO women scientists for their glorious work and dedicated service to the nation. He appreciated that Indian women are shining in all spheres at national and international arena and expressed hope that the trend would see better achievements in times to come.

Distinguished Scientist & Director General (Life Sciences) and Chairperson of “DIWAS-2018” Dr. Shashi Bala Singh, in her address, congratulated the organizing committee for bringing the participants together and ushering for a brighter India, where larger number of women would be playing leadership roles.

The aim of the workshop is to celebrate the role of women in nationbuilding and commitment to create a gender neutral work environment to facilitate skill development and enhancement among women across the globe. The event was held in the serene backdrop of Ladakh, where researchers, entrepreneurs, government servants, farmers and NGOs joined hands for a global cause.

About 300 delegates from diverse backgrounds attended the workshop. DIG, ITBPMs. Aparna Kumar, Former MD & CEO, NSE Ms. Chitra Ramakrishnaand Principal, Miranda College, Delhi University Dr. Pratibha Jolly were prominent among others who graced the occasion. Women scientists of DRDO participating at the workshop included Distinguished Scientist & Director General - Systems Analysis and Modelling (SAM) Dr. Chitra Rajagopal andDirector, ASL, HyderabadDr. Tessy Thomas. The workshop deliberations by eminent women achievers motivated the audience and infused them with energy to scale greater heights in personal and professional space.

During the workshop, Dr. S. Christopher visited a technical exhibition displayed at DIHAR campus showcasing the R&D achievements of Life Science cluster to facilitate operational support at high altitude.


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Akash Air-defense missile weapon system
http://indiandefencenews.info/akash-weapon-system/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
12-March, 2018 15:34 IST
*Strategic Partnership Model in Defence Acquisition *

The policy on Strategic Partnerships in Defence sector was approved by Defence Acquisition Council (DAC) in May, 2017. It was promulgated on 31.05.2017 as Chapter-VII of Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) – 2016 titled as ‘Revitalising Defence Industrial Ecosystem through Strategic Partnerships’. The policy was placed before the Cabinet Committee on Security (CCS). The CCS considered the Note on the Policy in its meeting held on 24.05.2017 and noted the contents thereof. The chapter was uploaded on Ministry of Defence website: https://www.mod.nic.in.

The policy is intended to institutionalise a transparent, objective and functional mechanism to encourage broader participation of the private sector, in addition to DPSUs / OFB, in the manufacture of defence platforms and equipment such as aircraft, submarines, helicopters and armoured vehicles. It will serve to enhance competition, increase efficiencies, facilitate faster and more significant absorption of technology, create a tiered industrial ecosystem, ensure development of a wider skill base and trigger innovation, leading to reduction in dependence on imports and greater self-reliance in meeting national security objectives. The following four segments have been identified for acquisition under Strategic Partnership (SP) route:


Fighter Aircraft
Helicopters
Submarines
Armoured Fighting Vehicles (AFVs) / Main Battle Tanks (MBTs).
The Strategic Partnership Model (SPM) is a different category of Capital Acquisition in addition to the existing categories as mentioned in Chapter-I of DPP-2016 i.e. ‘Buy (Indian-IDDM)’; ‘Buy (Indian)’; ‘Buy & Make (Indian)’; ‘Buy & Make’ and ‘Buy (Global)’.

The amount of investment and employment opportunities likely to be created cannot be quantified at this stage as the cases in the respective segments are at their initial / early stages.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri C.M. Ramesh in Rajya Sabha today.

***

********
Ministry of Defence
12-March, 2018 15:33 IST
*Privatization of Defence Production* 

The Government is promoting privatisation in Defence Production. Till February 2018, Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion (DIPP) has issued 348 licenses to 210 Indian Companies for manufacture of various licensable defence items. Apart from this, one manufacturing license has also been issued by Ministry of Home Affairs for Small Arms and Ammunitions. Till February 2018, 70 license companies covering 114 licenses have reported commencement of production.

The Government has partially withdrawn the public investments in respect of Defence Public Sector Undertakings (DPSUs) Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) and BEML Ltd. The Government shareholding now in above DPSUs is 66.72% and 54.03 % respectively.

As per extant Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) policy, in defence sector, foreign investment upto 49% is permitted under automatic route. Foreign investment beyond 49% (upto 100%) is permitted through government approval in cases resulting in access to modern technology in the country or for other reasons to be recorded. FDI limit for defence sector has also been made applicable to Manufacturing of Small Arms and Ammunitions covered under Arms Act 1959. Further, foreign investment in defence sector is subject to other conditions of extant FDI Policy as amended from time to time.

So far, 40 FDI proposals / Joint Ventures have been approved for manufacturing of various defence equipment both in public and private sectors.

This information was given by RakshaRajyaMantriDr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriNeerajShekhar and Shri Ravi Prakash Vermain Rajya Sabha today.

***


----------



## Garian

Akash Nk-1S to be ready by June 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chairman Emeritus of Tata Sons and the Chairman of Tata Trusts, Shri Ratan Naval Tata calling on the Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu, in New Delhi on March 15, 2018.




The Chairman Emeritus of Tata Sons and the Chairman of Tata Trusts, Shri Ratan Naval Tata calling on the Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu, in New Delhi on March 15, 2018.






The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman receiving a cheque of Rs.262.29 crore as interim dividend for the financial year 2017-18 from the Chairman & Managing Director, Bharat Electronics Ltd. (BEL), Shri M.V. Gowtama, in New Delhi on March 15, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
16-March, 2018 15:49 IST
*RM initiates development of tamil nadu defence corridor at defence industry meet *

Under the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi’s larger vision of pushing Make in India, the Ministry of Defence has taken multiple measures to promote indigenisation in the defence industry. In the 2018 budget, two Defence Corridors were announced in Tamil Nadu and Uttar Pradesh. Subsequent to the announcement, the process has begun to set up these corridors.



As one of the first steps to initiate development of the Tamil Nadu Defence Corridor, an interactive meeting with local industry was held at Tiruchirappalli, today. The meeting, which was attended by over 200 representatives from the industry, was addressed by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman. Several ministers and senior officials of Tamil Nadu Government and senior officials from Ministry of Defence, Defence Public Sector Undertakings, Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited (BHEL) and Ordnance Factory Board were also present in the meeting. In her inaugural address, the Raksha Mantri gave a brief overview of the importance of the defence sector in the overall growth and development of the country and highlighted the importance of the proposed Defence Corridor in this respect. She sought the active support of all the stakeholders to make the project successful. Smt Sitharaman also invited the local manufacturers to showcase their products related to defence supplies so as to attract the attention of more than 300 manufacturers expected to be present in the DefExpo 2018, scheduled between 11 to 14 April 2018 in Chennai.



Several presentations ranging from measures taken to promote indigenisation and self-reliance in defence production, the industry friendly measures taken by the Tamil Nadu government, the envisaged role of the Public Sector Enterprises in the proposed Defence Corridor and the capabilities and expectations of the local industry were made. The presentations were followed by a very vibrant question answer session.



The Tamil Nadu Defence Corridor, also called the Tamil Nadu Defence Production Quad as the nodal cities form a quadrilateral, will include Chennai, Hosur, Salem and Coimbatore, Tiruchirappalli as nodes. These nodal cities have existing defence ecosystem in the form of OFBs, vendors working with Defence PSUs, and other allied industries. The Tamil Nadu Defence Corridor aims to bolster interaction between all industry players in order to create long-term synergy and eventual development of the area into a Defence Production powerhouse. 

*************


The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman interacting with the local defence and allied industrialists, MSMEs and other stakeholders to create synergy and further strengthen the defence ecosystem in Tiruchirappalli, which is one of the nodal cities of Tamil Nadu Defence Corridor, in Tiruchirappalli on March 16, 2018.




The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the meeting of the local defence and allied industrialists, MSMEs and other stakeholders to create synergy and further strengthen the defence ecosystem in Tiruchirappalli, which is one of the nodal cities of Tamil Nadu Defence Corridor, in Tiruchirappalli on March 16, 2018.






Ministry of Commerce & Industry
16-March, 2018 20:38 IST
*Prime Minister Expresses Concern at Restrictive Clauses Against Domestic Suppliers in Public Procurement *

The Prime Minister has expressed concern at the restrictive and discriminatory clauses being imposed against domestic manufacturers and suppliers in tender documents for public procurement. These observations were made during the course of review of the implementation of the Public Procurement (Preference to Make in India) (PPP-MII) Order, 2017. While the Government of India is committed to ensuring that both quality and price considerations are not compromised, this should not lead to imposing conditions that result in unreasonable exclusion of domestic suppliers.

It may be recalled that the Government of India had issued the PPP-MII Order, 2017 on 15th June, 2017 to promote manufacturing and production of goods and services in India with a view to enhancing income and employment. Since Government procurement is substantial in amount, the Order directed all Central Government Departments, their attached or subordinate offices and autonomous bodies controlled by the Government of India to ensure purchase preference be given to domestic suppliers in Government procurements. The Order also provides 20% margin of purchase preference, while the minimum local content required shall ordinarily be 50%.

In the review meeting, specific cases of such restrictive and discriminatory conditions against domestic manufacturers pertaining to Ministry of Railways and Metro Rail Coaches were examined. Directions were given to ensure strict compliance of the PPP-MII Order in letter and spirit. Further, all nodal Ministries were directed to ensure notification of local content in the next 10 days, whereafter the Cabinet Secretary would be reviewing each individual nodal Ministry.

It was also observed that of e-tenders issued on the Central Public Procurement Portal (CPPP) for the financial year 2017-18, almost 47% pertain to works in terms of value (Rs.6.65 lakh crores out of total of Rs.14.18 lakh crores). It was categorically clarified that the PPP-MII Order is also applicable to procurement of works, including turnkey works, besides goods and services.

Provisions are being incorporated on the CPP Portal, wherein any domestic supplier can raise a grievance against any restrictive or discriminatory condition. A dedicated cell in the Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion will look into such grievances, before issuing necessary directions. Further all procuring entities would be required to certify that they are complying with the PPP-MII Order.

The Government is committed to implement the PPP-MII Order in right earnest, and thus boost incomes and generate further employment in India.

***


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Indigenous module for submarines undergoing trials*
_



Booster shot: INS Karanj, the third Scorpene class submarine, being launched in Mumbai in January.
Special CorrespondentNEW DELHI 16 MARCH 2018 22:02 IST
UPDATED: 16 MARCH 2018 22:02 IST

All Scorpènes will be equipped with AIP technology in due course

The indigenous Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) module, which enhances the ability of submarines to stay under water, is in an advanced stage of trials, a senior officer of the Navy said on Friday. It is being developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO). All Scorpène submarines will be equipped with it in due course.

*“The DRDO AIP is in an advanced stage of experimental trials. Once proven on shore, it has to be tested on a marine platform,” Vice-Admiral Srikanth said,* speaking at the launch of a four-part series by the Discovery channel on Indian submariners to commemorate 50 years of the Navy’s underwater arm.

Asked whether the Navy would order three additional Scorpène submarines, Vice-Admiral Srikanth said a decision would be made after the current project was completed. “Yes, there is speculation, and even demand, to have three additional submarines at Mazagon Dock Limited. Since we already have the production line, along with expertise, the option can be looked into. But first, the existing project should complete on time.”

Earlier, the Navy planned to install the AIP module on the fifth and sixth submarines. But delays in development meant it could not be done before the last two submarines were launched.

The first Scorpene submarine Kulvarihas joined the Navy. It will go for a normal refit in 2023. The next two submarines are in various stages of sea trials. Under a revised plan, the AIP module will be installed on the submarines during upgrades. However, it is a complex and costly task.

Six Scorpene submarines are being made at Mazagon Dock Limited under technology transfer from France.
www.thehindu.com/news/national/indigenous-module-for-submarines-undergoing-trials/article23274795.ece/amp/_


----------



## Foxbat Alok

http://indiandefencenews.info/exclusiveofb-under-development-projects/
New underdevelopment projects of OFB


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Foxbat Alok

World Most Advanced Body Armour By MKU For Indian Armed Force
http://indiandefencenews.info/world-most-advanced-body-armour-by-mku-for-indian-armed-force/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
19-March, 2018 15:10 IST
*Prime Minister’s Shram Award *

The Prime Minister’s Shram Award Scheme was instituted in the year 1985. The award has been instituted to recognize the outstanding contributions made by workmen as defined in the Industrial Dispute Act, 1947 in organizations both in public and private sector and who have distinguished record of performance, devotion to duty of a high order, specific contribution in the field of productivity, proven innovation abilities, presence of mind and exceptional courage and also to the workmen who have made supreme sacrifice of laying down their lives in the conscientious discharge of their duties. The details of the Scheme indicating the objectives, scope and selection procedure adopted for giving awards is at Annexure.

*Annexure*

*Note on Prime Minister’s Shram Awards*

The Prime Minister’s Shram Awards were instituted in 1985, for the workers in recognition of outstanding contribution towards production, and for showing exemplary zeal and enthusiasm in discharge of their duties in the Central/ State Governments Public Sector and Departmental Undertakings. The Awards are presented to the workmen as defined in the Industrial Disputes Act, 1947 and employed in the Departmental Undertakings of the Central and State Governments, Central and State Public Sector Undertakings and private sector having minimum of 500 employees on roll and engaged in manufacturing and productive processes and whose performance is assessable. The total No. of awards are 33 details of which is as under:-

Sl. No.
Name of Award
No. of Awards
Cash Prize

1.
Shram Ratna
1
Rs.2,00,000

2.
Shram Bhushan
4
Rs.1,00,000 each

3.
Shram Vir /Shram Veerangana
12
Rs. 60,000 each

4.
Shram Shree /Shram Devi
16
Rs. 40,000 each

The Shram Ratna Award would be common for both the Public and Private Sectors and the remaining 32 awards would be shared equally by both the sectors, i.e. 16 each for Public and Private Sectors. In case of awards being shared by a worker with team and/or different teams/other individual worker, the award money would be equally shared by the total number of workers {members of the team(s) + individual worker}. While the total number of awards in one year would be thirty three, in case awards for any one or more categories are not being given, these can be distributed among the other lower categories. It may not be mandatory to give all the prizes every year. Besides the cash prize, awardees would also receive a “SANAD” from the Prime Minister. The awardees are also eligible for 75% concession in 2nd Class Rail Fare.

*Eligibility:* The awards will be given to workmen who have distinguished record of performance, devotion to duty of a high order, specific contribution in the field of productivity, proven innovative abilities, presence of mind and exceptional courage. The awards may be given to those workmen also who have risked their lives or made supreme sacrifice of laying down their lives in the conscientious discharge of their duties.

*Selection procedure: *All the nominations received through the administrative Ministries/State Governments in the case of departmental undertakings of the Central and State Governments and Central and State Public Sector Undertakings and that of private sector through their National Associations/Chambers will be scrutinized and graded in descending order award-wise by a Technical Committee. The Technical Committee is chaired by an eminent personality in the field of technology with representatives from employers’ organizations, central trade unions, experts from the scientific/technical institutions of repute and DGFASLI. The Technical Committee will make recommendations for various categories of awards to the Screening Committee. The Screening Committee under the Chairmanship of Secretary (Labour) associating members at Joint Secretary Level from PMO, Cabinet Secretariat, Home and Public Enterprises will further consider the recommendations of the Technical Committee and will make final recommendations for the approval of Hon’ble Prime Minister. These awards shall be announced on the eve of the Independence Day every year.

*Announcement and distribution of the awards: *These awards are announced on the eve of the *Republic Day/Independence Day* and are distributed in the public function to be chaired by the Hon’ble Prime Minister as per his convenience.

This information was given by Shri Santosh Kumar Gangwar Union Minister of State (I/C) for Labour and Employment in written reply to a question in Lok Sabha today.



****


----------



## Hindustani78

A student takes a look at weapons and defence equipment during an exhibition motivate the youth to join Indian Army in Kolkata on Monday. PTI Photo


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Army to conduct trials of OFB made JVPC Carbine Today
http://indiandefencenews.info/y-4/


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Micro,Small & Medium Enterprises
21-March, 2018 13:09 IST
*266 districts achieve target of 75 projects under PMEGP during 2016-17 *

266 districts have achieved the target of 75 projects under Prime Minister Employment Generation Programme during 2016-17. Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises, MSME, Giriraj Singh said this in a written reply in the Rajya Sabha today. The Minister said that targets under PMEGP are set in terms of Margin Money allocation and a target of minimum 75 projects per district has been allocated to all the districts in the country with average Margin Money of Rs.2.00 lakhs per project (project cost Rs.8-10 lakh) in order to have equal distribution of targets and to achieve inclusive growth.

Efforts are made to achieve the target of 75 units for each district and to that end Principal Secretaries of State Governments are requested from time to time to monitor the Scheme. District level advisory Committees headed by the MPs of respective districts also monitor the Scheme. Review meetings at state level are arranged regularly wherever poor achievement has been observed. During State Level Monitoring Committee Meetings(SLMC), of respective states financing bank branches,they are advised to sanction more PMEGP projects in poor performing districts. Awareness camps at District level and State level are being organized in order to propagate the PMEGP scheme for the development of micro industries.



***


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Arjun Mk2 RCWS developed by BEL with the EOFCS from Tonbo Imaging*

EOFCS for Remote Controlled Weapon Stations
Field tested for 12.7mm and 7.62mm
Cooled MWIR thermal imager
Long Range low lux Day imager
Long Range Laser Range Finder
GPS, DMC and Laser pointer integrated
Integrated Fiber Optic Gyros
Multi Sensor Fusion enabled
Integrated video tracker
Integrated ballistic computer
Full Frame Rate – 25fps PAL
Onboard Video Recording
Pan / Tilt operation for surveillance and reconnaissance
Reduced SWaP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu lighting the lamp to inaugurate the CAP INDIA-2018, Chemicals and Plastic exhibition, in Mumbai on March 22, 2018.




The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the inauguration of the CAP INDIA-2018, Chemicals and Plastic exhibition, in Mumbai on March 22, 2018.





The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu addressing at the inauguration of the CAP INDIA-2018, Chemicals and Plastic exhibition, in Mumbai on March 22, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-March, 2018 18:31 IST
*Drdo Pavilion Adjudged As Most Informative at 105th Indian Science Congress *

Defence Research & Development Organisation (DRDO) has received the ‘Most Informative Pavilion’ Award in Pride of India Expo organized as part of the 105th Indian Science Congress held from 16 to 20 March 2018 at Manipur University, Imphal. Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi had inaugurated this annual mega event on 16 March 2018.

DRDO participated in the expo showcasing cutting-edge indigenous defence technologies with over 150 exhibits and models from 18 DRDO laboratories. The DRDO pavilion at the Expo was a big attraction among the visitors particularly students, who got opportunity to interact with DRDO scientists. The scientists engaged the visitors in the lively discussions on science and technologies.

The participation of DRDO in the Indian Science Congress reaffirmed the message to masses that strength of ‘science and knowledge’ and the resultant self-reliance by converting this knowledge into technologies and systems through innovation were essential to ensure peace and national security. Chairman DRDO & Secretary DDR&D Dr S Christopher congratulated the organizing team for the award.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre unveiling the plaque to inaugurate the new building of National Institute of Defence Estates Management (NIDEM), in New Delhi on March 22, 2018. The Director General, Defence Estates, Shri Jojneshwar Sharma is also seen.




The Minister of State for Defence, Dr. Subhash Ramrao Bhamre addressing the gathering after inaugurating the new building of National Institute of Defence Estates Management (NIDEM), in New Delhi on March 22, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
23-March, 2018 16:38 IST
Roundtable of Invest India Held Today 





*



*

The Minister of Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Suresh Prabhu, speaking at the Invest India Roundtable

Minister of Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Suresh Prabhu chaired a roundtable of Invest India in New Delhi today. Various regulatory issues faced by Startups in the sectors of e-pharmacy, NBFCs, unmanned aerial vehicle and retail delivery of petroleum from door to door were discussed with the concerned Ministries and departments of the Government of India in the presence of the Minister. Following issues like presence of pharmacist at e-pharmacy platforms, stream lining of the application process for NBFCs by RBI, reforms in current guidelines for UAV sector, which doesn’t allow for manufacturing of drones, and vehicle specifications for door to door retail delivery of petroleum, were discussed at length.

Secretary, DIPP Ramesh Abhishek, Deepak Bagala MD and CEO of Invest India and officers from RBI, SEBI, Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Gas, Ministry of Health and Family Welfare, Drugs Controller General OF India (DGCI), Ministry of Finance, Department of Economic Affairs, Ministry of Civil Aviation and DGCA were present at the roundtable.

The Minister said that the roundtable is a self-evaluation exercise to encourage the talent pool in India who are doing phenomenal work through their Startups for the growth of the economy and the country.

***
Ministry of New and Renewable Energy 
23-March, 2018 18:16 IST
*Shri R.K. Singh chairs meeting with battery manufacturers, exhorts them to set up battery manufacturing units in India; assures of all possible efforts for this *

Shri R K Singh, Union Minister of State (IC) Power and New & Renewable Energy held a meeting with battery manufacturers here, today to discuss the creation of an ecosystem for incentivising battery manufacturing in India.

In the meeting, Shri Singh exhorted the industry to set up battery manufacturing units in India as the future demand was going to be very high with the Government promoting e-vehicles in a big way. “Tenders for procuring e- vehicles have already been issued and we have started procuring the vehicles. This is going to increase”, he said. Asserting that the future bids will be for solar/wind hybrid coupled with storage, the Minster said that the Government will soon come out with a policy in this regard, and the focus will be on ‘Make in India’ in this field.

On the issue of adequate supply of raw materials for manufacturing of batteries, the Minster said that the Government has already initiated interaction with resource rich countries such as Bolivia.

The industry representatives raised the issue of high GST rates on batteries. They demanded that to promote Make in India, preference should be given to Indian made batteries in Government procurement. They also stressed upon the need for creating Indian standards for batteries and setting up of field testing facilities for both stationary and mobile sectors.

Emphasising the need for creating a manufacturing base for batteries in the country, the Minister asked the Department of Space and ISRO to share relevant technologies with the Industry. Stressing the need to start manufacturing of cells in India, the Industry representatives requested for a favourable fiscal regime. They also expressed the need to create an enabling environment for recycling of batteries in India.

Shri R.K. Singh assured the battery manufacturers that the Government would take all possible measures to incentivise battery manufacturing in India.

Shri Anand Kumar Secretary, MNRE was among the dignitaries present at the meeting which saw participation from major battery & electric vehicles manufacturers, ISRO, MEITY, Niti Aayog and MNRE.

****
*


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*India Plans Up To 74% Foreign Investment In Defence Technologies Without Approval*

Sajeet Manghat @sajeetkm
23 March 2018, 8:18 AM22 March 2018, 2:34 PM


India plans to allow higher foreign investments in niche defence technologies under the automatic route as the world’s largest importer of arms and defence equipment looks to boost local manufacturing.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s administration aims to increase the foreign direct investment cap from the current 49 percent to 74 percent in such technologies, according to a draft Defence Production Policy 2018 released by the Ministry of Defence. As of now, anything over the existing limit is allowed on a case-to-case basis.

India aims to be among the top five countries in aerospace and defence, the document said, seeking comments. The policy aims at reduced dependence on imports, and self-reliance in development and manufacturing of indigenous weapon systems. The government plans to increase the domestic production nearly threefold to Rs 1.7 lakh crore by 2025. The key focus, according to the draft, will be on:


Fighter aircraft
Medium lift and utility helicopters
Warships
Land combat vehicles
Autonomous weapon systems
Missile systems
Gun systems
Small arms
Ammunition and explosives
Surveillance systems
Electronic warfare systems
Communication systems
Night fighting enablers
_Watch this discussion with JD Patil, whole time director and senior executive vice president of the defence business at L&T._

Also Read: Defence Allocation Gets Nearly 8% Boost At Rs 2.95 Lakh Crore

*Focus On Cyberspace And AI*
The government is looking to tap the Indian information technology sector to gain an edge in cyberspace and artificial intelligence. It has emerged as the fourth domain of warfare and India, with its leadership in IT can use this technology tilt to its advantage, the draft said.

*Licensing Regime*
The government will list platform and weapon systems being considered for procurement in the next 10 years to help private firms understand the opportunities. It will also simplify ‘Make-II’ process for private companies to enter defence production. To that end, it will liberalise the regime by allowing licenses in 30 days, pruning the no-go areas to a small ‘negative list’ for licensing.

The government will also do away with ex ante, or forecast-based, capacity assessment except in critical projects. It will introduce earnest money deposits and performance guarantees as safeguards for others.

*Offset Regime*
The government proposes to set up an offsets ombudsman for resolving all such claims. Offsets—investments through a local partner to set up ecosystem of suppliers—would be investment linked.

*Taxation*: The policy aims to rationalise taxes on import of capital goods for services and inputs for defence and aims to prevent inversion of taxes.

*Defence Industry Corridors*
The policy aims to build defence industry corridors in partnership with states and on existing production facilities to create an ecosystem of supply chains of small businesses and original equipment makers. The government will spend Rs 3,000 crore each to create a special entity for developing such corridors.

Also Read: Defence Acquisition Policy: Indian And Foreign Firms That May Vie For Contracts

*Access To Testing Facilities*
India will provide access to its testing facilities to the private sector. It will also set up common testing facilities, contributing up to Rs 100 crore per testing facility.

*Exports*
India is looking at Rs 35,000 crore of exports by 2025. It will promote made-in-India products through government-to-government agreements and line of credit. The Indian offset partners would be encouraged to take up export of parts and accessories.

*Aerosopace*
The government proposes to set up National Aeronautical Commission for better coordination and sharing of information and technologies. It plans to set up an aeronautical university along with Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd. by equally sharing the costs.

It plans to transition automotive component manufacturers to aeronautical parts design and manufacturing.

The government also plans to develop a civilian aircraft for 80-100 seats over the next seven years by leveraging the design and manufacturing capabilities developed in the country.

*Boost For HAL*
India wants to augment capacities to produce various platforms, including light combat aircraft, advance light helicopter, light combat helicopter, light utility helicopter and Dornier 228 for armed forces and exports.

https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2018/03/22/india-plans-up-to-74-foreign-investment-in-defence-technologies-without-approval


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Micro,Small & Medium Enterprises
24-March, 2018 13:45 IST
*Khadi Soot Mala is entry ticket to the Charkha Museum *







_ Charka Museum at Connaught Place, New Delhi._

For every entry ticket to National Charkha Museum, New Delhi, a Khadi Soot Mala is given free. The 20 rupees entry fee provides support to artisanal families besides the women inmates of Tihar Jail who make the khadi soot mala.

KVIC plans to turn the corpus secured from the sale of these tickets into a Trust for the welfare of economically backward artisanal families. From May 21, 2017 till January 31, 2018, the ticket sales have fetched over Rs. 20 lakhs.

The Khadi Soot mala is made of wasted material drawn from KVIC's Central Sliver Plant at Hazipur, Patna and the final product is being made by women in Delhi and other parts of the country.

KVIC Chairman VK Saxena explained the socio-economic perspective behind this soot malas where it has brought about positive changes in the lives of artisans and have provided direct employment to 45 women.

The Charkha Museum depicts the history and evolution of Charkha, from a humble instrument to a symbol of Nationalism, freedom movement, and empowerment of the individual citizen by weaving Swadeshi cloth. The Museum showcases 14 vintage Charkha models and demonstrates the journey from "kapaas" to yarn to khadi cloth. The Museum also showcases the charkha used by Prime Minister Narendra Modi in Ludhiana where he distributed 500 charkhas to the women of Punjab in 2016.

National Museum of Charkha was inaugurated in May 2017. This Museum is a window to the great heritage of Indian Charkha, embodying the philosophy of self-reliance. NDMC in collaboration with Khadi and Village Industries Commission (KVIC) has installed a 26-feet-long (about 8 meters) Charkha. It is 13 feet (about 4 meters) high and weighs around 5 tonnes. This charkha, the biggest in the world, is made of high quality stainless steel and is installed over an open platform area of 9 meter (about 30 feet) long and 6 meters wide. It is built in such a way to withstand all weather conditions. This celebrates the continued importance of Charkha as a symbol of Nationalism.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing a Conference on “Artificial Intelligence for Innovations in Customer Experience and Service Delivery”, in New Delhi on March 24, 2018.




The Union Minister for Railways and Coal, Shri Piyush Goyal addressing a Conference on “Artificial Intelligence for Innovations in Customer Experience and Service Delivery”, in New Delhi on March 24, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Nation’s pride: The new policy aims to weave more success stories such as Tejas. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ence-policy/article23349856.ece?homepage=true

* 30 lakh jobs, ₹1.7 lakh crore turnover, additional investment of ₹70,000 crore *

With the aim of creating up to 30 lakh jobs and a total turnover ₹1.7 lakh crore in *defence *goods, the Union government has called for public responses to its draft Defence Production Policy, 2018.

The draft, made public on the Defence Ministry website a few days ago, has suggested further liberalisation of Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), by permitting up to 74% FDI under the automatic route. At present, up to 49% FDI is allowed through the automatic route, though no significant investment has come into the sector.

The draft policy says the government’s aim is to achieve “a turnover of ₹1,70,000 crore (approximately $26 billion) in defence goods and services by 2025, involving additional investment of nearly ₹70,000 crore (about $10 billion) creating employment for nearly 2-3 million people.”

It also hopes to achieve exports of ₹35,000 crore “in defence goods and services by 2025” and make India a global leader in cyberspace and AI (Artificial Intelligence) technologies.

Finance Minister Arun Jaitley announced in his Budget for 2018-19 that the government would bring out an industry-friendly Defence Production Policy, 2018 to promote domestic production by the public and private sectors and the MSMEs (micro, small and medium enterprises). The Defence Ministry will receive public inputs until March-end.

The policy says the vision is to make “India among the top five countries of the world in the aerospace and defence industries, with the active participation of the public and private sectors, fulfilling the objective of self-reliance as well as the demand of other friendly countries.”

*‘Make in India’*

The policy aims to create an environment that “encourages a dynamic, robust and competitive defence industry as an important part of the ‘Make in India’ initiative”.

The policy also hopes to “reduce current dependence on imports and to achieve self-reliance in development and manufacture” of several weapon systems/platforms, among them fighter aircraft, medium lift and utility helicopters, warships, land combat vehicles, autonomous weapon systems, missile systems and gun systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## August is Fun

Hindustani78 said:


> Nation’s pride: The new policy aims to weave more success stories such as Tejas.
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ence-policy/article23349856.ece?homepage=true
> 
> * 30 lakh jobs, ₹1.7 lakh crore turnover, additional investment of ₹70,000 crore *
> 
> With the aim of creating up to 30 lakh jobs and a total turnover ₹1.7 lakh crore in *defence *goods, the Union government has called for public responses to its draft Defence Production Policy, 2018.
> 
> The draft, made public on the Defence Ministry website a few days ago, has suggested further liberalisation of Foreign Direct Investment (FDI), by permitting up to 74% FDI under the automatic route. At present, up to 49% FDI is allowed through the automatic route, though no significant investment has come into the sector.
> 
> The draft policy says the government’s aim is to achieve “a turnover of ₹1,70,000 crore (approximately $26 billion) in defence goods and services by 2025, involving additional investment of nearly ₹70,000 crore (about $10 billion) creating employment for nearly 2-3 million people.”
> 
> It also hopes to achieve exports of ₹35,000 crore “in defence goods and services by 2025” and make India a global leader in cyberspace and AI (Artificial Intelligence) technologies.
> 
> Finance Minister Arun Jaitley announced in his Budget for 2018-19 that the government would bring out an industry-friendly Defence Production Policy, 2018 to promote domestic production by the public and private sectors and the MSMEs (micro, small and medium enterprises). The Defence Ministry will receive public inputs until March-end.
> 
> The policy says the vision is to make “India among the top five countries of the world in the aerospace and defence industries, with the active participation of the public and private sectors, fulfilling the objective of self-reliance as well as the demand of other friendly countries.”
> 
> *‘Make in India’*
> 
> The policy aims to create an environment that “encourages a dynamic, robust and competitive defence industry as an important part of the ‘Make in India’ initiative”.
> 
> The policy also hopes to “reduce current dependence on imports and to achieve self-reliance in development and manufacture” of several weapon systems/platforms, among them fighter aircraft, medium lift and utility helicopters, warships, land combat vehicles, autonomous weapon systems, missile systems and gun systems.


What about OFB revamp?


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Home Affairs
27-March, 2018 18:47 IST
*Manufacturing of Arms *

The Government has notified new Arms Rule-2016 in July, 2016. The Rules were further liberalised in October 2017 to encourage investments and generation of employment in the field of manufacturing of arms/ammunition and weapon systems, to give boost to the Government’s Make in India Policy. Under the new rules, the licences granted for manufacturing will be valid for the life time of the licence company and the requirement of renewal every 5 years has been done away with. Licence fee has been reduced significantly. Further, single manufacturing licence will be allowed for multi unit facility within the same state or in different states within the country. An enhancement of capacity up-to 15% of the quantity approved under the licence will not require any further approval by the Government. The manufacturer will be required to give only prior intimation to the licencing authority. The new rules are expected to encourage manufacturing activity and facilitate availability of world class weapons to meet the requirements of the armed forces and the police forces. The liberalised rules are also expected to attract foreign investment in the manufacture of arms and ammunition as part of Make in India programme.

This was stated by the Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir in a written reply to question in the Lok Sabha today.



****


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tonbo Thermal Sights Produced for IA*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2018 15:35 IST
*Pending Defence Deals *

Capital Acquisition of defence equipment is undertaken in accordance with the extant Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) which incorporates provisions to ensure the highest degree of probity, public accountability, impartiality and transparency in the procurement process. It envisages signing of an Integrity Pact between Government and bidders for all capital procurement / schemes of Rs.20 crore and above, as against the earlier requirement for such a Pact for schemes of over Rs.100 crore.

Allegations of corruption are dealt with expeditiously as per provisions of DPP and guidelines on the subject, which include provision for taking action against vendors for vexatious or frivolous complaints.

Modernisation of the Defence Forces is a continuous process based on threat perception, operational challenges, technological changes and available sources to keep the armed forces in state of readiness and remaining equipped with modern weapon system. During the last three years and in the current year (upto 31.01.2018), 192 contracts have been signed for capital procurement of defence equipment for armed forces.

This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriManshankarNinamain Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence2
8-March, 2018 15:34 IST
*Research activities By DRDO *

Details of laboratories/establishments/units functioning under Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) alongwith their areas of research and locations are as under:



*Cluster Laboratories / Establishments: *

*S. No.*

*Laboratories/Establishments/Units*

*Location*

*Area of Research*

1

Advanced Numerical Research & Analysis Group (ANURAG)

Hyderabad

Computational System

2

Advanced Systems Laboratory (ASL)

Hyderabad

Missiles & Strategic Systems

3

Aerial Delivery Research & Development Establishment (ADRDE)

Agra

Parachutes & Aerial Systems

4

Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE)

Bengaluru

Aeronautics

5

Armaments Research & Development Establishment (ARDE)

Pune

Armaments

6

Centre for Air Borne System (CABS)

Bengaluru

Air-Borne Systems

7

Centre for Artificial Intelligence & Robotics (CAIR)

Bengaluru

Artificial Intelligence & Robotics

8

Centre for Fire, Explosives & Environment Safety (CFEES)

Delhi

Explosives

9

Centre for High Energy Systems and Sciences (CHESS)

Hyderabad

High Energy Weapons

10

Combat Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (CVRDE)

Chennai

Combat Vehicles

11

Defence Avionics Research Establishment (DARE)

Bengaluru

Avionics

12

Defence Bio-engineering & Electro-medical Laboratory (DEBEL)

Bengaluru

Bio-engineering

13

Defence Electronics Applications Laboratory (DEAL)

Dehradun

Electronics & Communication Systems

14

Defence Food Research Laboratory (DFRL)

Mysore

Food Research

15

Defence Institute of Bio-Energy Research (DIBER)

Haldwani

Bio-Energy

16

Defence Institute of High Altitude Research (DIHAR)

Leh

High Altitude Agro-animal Research

17

Defence Institute of Physiology & Allied Sciences (DIPAS)

Delhi

Physiology

18

Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR)

Delhi

Psychological Research

19

Defence Laboratory (DL)

Jodhpur

Camouflaging and Isotopes

20

Defence Electronics Research Laboratory (DLRL)

Hyderabad

Electronic Warfare

21

Defence Materials & Stores Research & Development Establishment (DMSRDE)

Kanpur

Textiles, Polymers & Composites

22

Defence Metallurgical Research Laboratory (DMRL)

Hyderabad

Metallurgy

23

Defence Research & Development Establishment (DRDE)

Gwalior

Chemical & Biological Warfare

24

Defence Research & Development Laboratory (DRDL)

Hyderabad

Missile & Strategic Systems

25

Defence Research Laboratory (DRL)

Tezpur

Health & Hygiene

26

Defence Terrain Research Laboratory (DTRL)

Delhi

Terrain Research

27

Gas Turbine Research Establishment (GTRE)

Bengaluru

Gas Turbine

28

High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL)

Pune

High Energy Materials

29

Institute of Nuclear Medicines & Allied Sciences (INMAS)

Delhi

Nuclear Medicine

30

Instruments Research & Development Establishment (IRDE)

Dehradun

Electronics & Optical Systems

31

Integrated Test Range (ITR)

Balasore

Missile Testing

32

Joint Cypher Bureau (JCB)

Delhi

Cypher Systems

33

Laser Science & Technology Centre (LASTEC)

Delhi

Laser Technology

34

Electronics & Radar Development Establishment (LRDE)

Bengaluru

Radars

35

Microwave Tube Research & Development Centre (MTRDC)

Bengaluru

Microwave Devices

36

Naval Materials Research Laboratory (NMRL)

Ambernath

Naval Materials

37

Naval Physical & Oceanographic Laboratory (NPOL)

Kochi

Sonar Systems

38

Naval Science & Technological Laboratory (NSTL)

Visakhapatnam

Underwater Weapons

39

Proof and Experimental Establishment (PXE)

Balasore

Armament Testing

40

Research Centre Imarat (RCI)

Hyderabad

Missile & Strategic Systems

41

Research & Development Establishment (Engrs) (R&DE[E])

Pune

Engineering Systems & Weapon Platforms

42

Scientific Analysis Group (SAG)

Delhi

Cryptology

43

Snow and Avalanche Study Establishment (SASE)

Chandigarh

Snow and Avalanche

44

Solid State Physics Laboratory (SSPL)

Delhi

Solid- State/ Semiconductor Materials

45

Terminal Ballistics Research Laboratory (TBRL)

Chandigarh

Ballistics

46

Vehicles Research & Development Establishment (VRDE)

Ahmednagar

Wheeled Vehicles

*HR Institutions:*

1

Defence Institute of Advanced Technology (DIAT)

Pune

This is a Deemed University

2

Centre for Personnel Talent Management (CEPTAM)

Delhi

Talent Management

3

Institute of Technology Management (ITM)

Mussoorie

Technology Management

4

Recruitment and Assessment Centre (RAC)

Delhi

Human Resource



*Other Institutions*:





1

Advanced Centre for Energetic Materials (ACEM)

Nasik

High Energy Materials

2

Centre for Advanced Systems (CAS)

Hyderabad

Advanced Systems

3

Centre for Military Air-worthiness & Certification (CEMILAC)

Bengaluru

Airworthiness & Certification

4

Defence Scientific Information & Documentation Centre (DESIDOC)

Delhi

Information System and Documentation

5

DRDO Integration Centre (DIC)

Panagarh

Systems Integration

6

Institute for Systems Studies & Analyses (ISSA)

Delhi

Systems Analysis

7

Mobile Systems Complex (MSC)

Pune

Missile Systems

8

SF Complex (SFC)

Jagdalpur

Propellant



*Centres of Excellence:*


1

Joint Advanced Technology Centre (JATC)

IIT, Delhi

Photonic Technologies, Plasmonics and Quantum Photonics

2

Centre of Propulsion Technology (CoPT)

IIT, Mumbai

Propulsion Technology

3

Jagdish Chandra Bose Centre for Advanced Technology (JCBCAT)

Jadavpur

Strategic Systems

4

Research and Innovation Centre (RIC)

Chennai

Sensors & MEMS

5

Advanced Centre for Research in High Energy Materials (ACRHEM)

UoH, Hyderabad

High Energy Materials

6

DRDO Bhartihar University (DRDO-BU), Centre of Excellence

Coimbatore

Life Sciences




*Under Department of Defence Research and Development:*

1

Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA)

Bengaluru

Society

2

BrahMos

Delhi

Joint venture

These labs cover a wide variety of technology domains from aeronautics to missiles and naval systems.

A list of products developed by DRDO during last two years and the current year for defence and civilian use is given as under:


Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas
Airborne Early Warning and Control (AEW&C) System
155mm/52 Calibre Advanced Towed Artillery Gun System (ATAGS)
Weapon Locating Radar (WLR) Swati
High Speed Heavy Weight Ship Launched Torpedo (Varunastra)
Anti-Torpedo Decoy System (Maareech)
Arudhra-Medium Power Radar
Akash Weapon System
Abhay Sonar
Hull Mounted Sonar (HUMSA)
NBC Technologies
120 mm FSAPDS Mk-II Ammunition for MBT Arjun
120 mm FSAPDS Practice Ammunition for MBT Arjun
250 Kg Pre-fragmented Bomb
46m Inflatable Radome
Air Bursting Grenades for Individual Weapons
Anti Torpedo Decoys
Bar Mine Layer
CBRNe Remotely Operated Platforms
Commander’s Non-Panoramic TI Sight for AFVs (T-90, T-72 & BMP-II)
Computerized Pilot Selection System
Dual Colour Missile Approach Warning System for Fighter Aircraft
Electro-Optical Fire Control System for Naval Ships
Electro-Optical Sensors for Airborne Platforms
Enhanced Range Rocket (Pinaka Mk-II)
EW Suite for Fighter Aircraft
Exotic and Indigenous Varieties of Vegetables under Protected Environment
G-band CC-TWT for Weapon Locating Radar
Heavy Drop System - 16T
Integrated Automotive Vetronics Systems for AFVs
Ku-Band MPM based Transmitter for Airborne Radar
Laser Target Designator with Thermal Imager for Air Force
Medium Size Integrated Aerostat Surveillance System
Minefield Marking Equipment Mk-II
Mountain Foot Bridge
Multi Calibre Individual Weapon System
Multi-Influence Ground Mine
Penetration-cum-Blast (PCB) and Thermo-Baric(TB) Ammunition for 120 mm Arjun Tank
Identification of Friend & Foe (IFF)
New Family of Mines (NFM)
Smart Anti Airfield Mines (SAAM)
EW System - Himshakti
Sub-Munition Warheads for Pinaka
Synthetic Aperture Radar for UAV
Terrain Assessment System for Trans-border Deserts in Western Sector
Thermo-Baric Ammunition for 120 mm Arjun Tank
Upgraded Troposcatter Communication System for IAF
Vehicle Mounted High Power Laser Directed Energy System Against RPVs/UAVs/DRONES
Water Mist System Validation for Fire Protection in Naval Ships
 Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed various nutritious and protein-rich foods to cater to the requirements of Service personnel deployed at high altitude and snow bound areas. The major food products developed by DRDO are: Chicken biscuits; Protein rich mutton bar; Composite cereals bars; Egg protein biscuits; Iron and protein rich food bar; Whey Protein based chocolate; Chicken Katti Rolls and Anti-fatigue Tulsi Bar.

The total Defence Budget, Department of Defence Research & Development projection, final allocation and the percentage of Department of Defence Research & Development with respect to Defence Budget:

(Rs. in Crore)

*Year
Defence * Expenditure
Projection
Budget allocated to R&D (actual)
%age of Defence Expenditure*

*2014-15*
218694.18
18495.46
13257.98
6.06

*2015-16*
225922.98
19641.56
13317.12
5.89

*2016-17*
225899.59
18782.86
13382.05
5.92

*2017-18 (BE)*
274114.00
19935.60
14818.74
5.41

*2018-19 (BE)*
295511.41
22203.74
17861.19
6.04

It is a fact that budgetary allocations are much less than the projections made by the Department of Defence Research & Development. However, the Department manages within the allocations by re-prioritising the project activities.

DRDO optimally utilizes the scientific manpower by following dynamic system of manpower planning. 

Authorised Regular Establishment (RE) is reviewed periodically to meet the contingent requirements on account of workload and new projects undertaken by the laboratories of DRDO. Most of the labs follow a matrix structure of manpower allocation for projects. Each lab has multiple technology groups based on the area of the work of the lab. The project has a small core team and most of the technical activities associated with the project is assigned to the technology groups in the lab or even in other system labs.

Thus a scientist in a technology group may be working on multiple projects at the same time. Further, these projects can also be from other DRDO labs.

This information was given by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharamanin a written reply to ShriRajeshbhaiChudasama and Shri ManshankarNinamain Lok Sabha today.

Ministry of Defence
28-March, 2018 15:34 IST
*Encouragement to SMEs *

The contribution of MSEs towards total domestic procurement from vendors by OFB / DPSUs during the last three years is as follows:-

*Financial Year
Procurement from MSEs by DPSUs / OFB(Rs. in Crore)*

2014-15
3301.17

2015-16
3701.08

2016-17
4256.93

The Government has notified Public Procurement Policy for Micro and Small Enterprises (MSEs), Order, 2012 under MSMED Act, 2006 which is effective from 1st April, 2012. It has become mandatory w.e.f 1st April 2015. The Policy has set an annual goal for procurement from the MSE sector at the beginning of the year, with the objective of achieving an overall procurement goal of minimum 20 per cent of the total annual purchases of the products or services produced or rendered by MSEs from the latter, in a period of three years. Out of 20% target of annual procurement from MSEs, a sub-target of 4% (i.e. 20% out of 20%) will be earmarked for procurement from MSEs owned by SC / ST entrepreneurs. However, in the event of failure of such MSEs to participate in the tender process or meet the tender requirements and the L1 price, the 4% sub-target for procurement earmarked for MSE owned by SC / ST entrepreneurs will be met from other MSEs. 

The States / UT wise data on procurement from MSMEs is not maintained in the Ministry. The preamble to the Defence Procurement Procedure (DPP) – 2016, specifically mentions that enhancing the role of Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises (MSMEs) in the Defence Sector is one of the defining features of DPP. Following specific provisions have been introduced in DPP-2016 that would increase the participation of MSMEs in the defence sector:


In ‘Make’ category of capital acquisition, Government funded projects with estimated cost of prototype development phase not exceeding Rs.10 crore and Industry funded projects with estimated cost of prototype development phase not exceeding Rs.3 crore are reserved for MSMEs.
In addition, it has been mandated to involve MSME associations while carrying out feasibility studies for ‘Make’ projects. MSMEs have also been granted relaxation in the registration and profitability criteria for consideration as eligible “Indian Vendor” for participation in the ‘Make’ projects.
In the discharge of offset obligations, a multiplier of 1.50 willbe permitted where MSMEs are Indian Offset Partners (IOPs).
This information was given by Raksha Rajya Mantri Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to ShriRajesh Pandey and Shri Kundariya Mohan Bhai Kalyanji Bhaiin Lok Sabha today.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
28-March, 2018 14:16 IST 

*Corporate Social Responsibility Expenditure by Central Public Sector Enterprises *

Central Public Sector EnterprisesCPSEs in the three financial years, 2014-15, 2015-16 and 2016-17 have spent Rs. 2450.31 crore, Rs. 4028.04 crore and Rs. 3336.50 crore respectively on Corporate Social Responsibility (CSR).

Selection of activities/ projects and selection of area for undertaking CSR activities along withactivity/ project-wise allocation of funds is done by the CPSEs on the recommendations of CSR Committee constituted in CPSEs, with the approval of respective Boards of CPSEs.

Department of Public Enterprises (DPE) has been regularly holding workshops/conclaves with CPSEs for sensitizing the concerned executives for ensuring proper selection of CSR activities/ projects and utilization of CSR funds as per the CSR provisions of Companies Act, 2013, CSR Rules and Schedule-VII of the Act.

DPE had also organised a 3-day CSR Fair from 4th to 6th May, 2017 at Pragati Maidan, New Delhi to showcase the CSR initiatives of CPSEs during the last three years after coming into force of CSR provisions in the Companies Act, 2013.DPE has been organizing regional workshops/ conclaves to sensitize CPSE executives concerned with implementation of CSR Policy of the company for proper utilization of CSR funds as per extant guidelines and sustainability of assets created under CSR.

This was stated by the Minister of State for Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Babul Supriyo in Lok Sabha in a written reply yesterday.



***


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Water Car Engineer said:


> *Tonbo Thermal Sights Produced for IA*



As per Tonbo.

Ek is a compact, lightweight uncooled Smart Thermal Weapons Sight (STWS) designed and optimized for assault rifles and snipers. It can also be used as a standalone hand held thermal imager.

It features an inbuilt wireless video interface enabling real time video output to head mounted or hand held display equipped with advanced Android OS

EK is based on state-of-the-art HawkVision thermal imaging core. With a resistive Amorphous Silicon based 640 x 480 micro-bolometer array on a 17-micron pitch and advanced thermal image processing, EK STWS provides outstanding sensitivity and crisp thermal images at high frame-rates to the soldier.

EK Smart Thermal Weapons Sight (STWS) with tactical head mounted display allows soldiers to accurately shoot around corners. Since over Fifty percent of kills happen on the corners, EK STWS lets soldiers see around corners and shoot targets without entering the line of fire. A soldier can crouch behind a blockade, stick his weapon over his head, and shoot his target with the same accuracy as if he were taking aim normally. Unlike any other weapon sight, EK STWS system is designed with custom tactical mounts that provide zero retention even after firing hundreds of rounds. The sight is designed to maintain zero even if detached and reattached thus allowing soldier to change optics on the battlefield without requiring to zero the weapon.


----------



## August is Fun

cyclops said:


> As per Tonbo.
> 
> Ek is a compact, lightweight uncooled Smart Thermal Weapons Sight (STWS) designed and optimized for assault rifles and snipers. It can also be used as a standalone hand held thermal imager.
> 
> It features an inbuilt wireless video interface enabling real time video output to head mounted or hand held display equipped with advanced Android OS
> 
> EK is based on state-of-the-art HawkVision thermal imaging core. With a resistive Amorphous Silicon based 640 x 480 micro-bolometer array on a 17-micron pitch and advanced thermal image processing, EK STWS provides outstanding sensitivity and crisp thermal images at high frame-rates to the soldier.
> 
> EK Smart Thermal Weapons Sight (STWS) with tactical head mounted display allows soldiers to accurately shoot around corners. Since over Fifty percent of kills happen on the corners, EK STWS lets soldiers see around corners and shoot targets without entering the line of fire. A soldier can crouch behind a blockade, stick his weapon over his head, and shoot his target with the same accuracy as if he were taking aim normally. Unlike any other weapon sight, EK STWS system is designed with custom tactical mounts that provide zero retention even after firing hundreds of rounds. The sight is designed to maintain zero even if detached and reattached thus allowing soldier to change optics on the battlefield without requiring to zero the weapon.
> 
> View attachment 462261


Tonbo needs to develop spider eye night sights.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

August is Fun said:


> Tonbo needs to develop spider eye night sights.



If you mean those panoramic NVGs that have 4 monoculars attached, with 95°+ fov; they already do.
Its called BNVD-P.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978357080288526342

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tonbo Imaging Wolf Pack 360 Surveillance *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MimophantSlayer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980046046058328066

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979939846419464192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979637354062266368


----------



## Hindustani78

* Stone for Ashok Leyland’s bus-making plant laid *
 
Mallavalli (Krishna District) , March 31, 2018 23:22 IST
Updated: March 31, 2018 23:22 IST 
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...nds-bus-making-plant-laid/article23403652.ece





A landmark: Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu at the stone-laying of Ashok Leyland’s bus plant on Saturday. Company MD Vinod K. Dasari is seen. | Photo Credit:  V RAJU.

*Company to recruit more than 5,000 people and make 4,800 buses per annum *

Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu laid the foundation stone for Ashok Leyland’s bus building plant at the model industrial park at Mallavalli, 40 km from Vijayawada, on Saturday. 

The world’s fourth largest bus maker would recruit more than 5,000 people for the facility.

After laying the stone, Mr. Naidu said, “This is the third such big investment after Kia Motors and Hero. Ashok Leyland will be followed by about 700 industrial units with investment. We gave more than 1,100 acres for the industries and the Mallavalli industrial region will change the face of the State for good. The developments speak of huge employment potential. I congratulate Mr. Dasari, son of the soil from Krishna district, for choosing the place and swift execution.”

The expected investments in the automobile units, mega food parks, plastic park and logistic parks in the region would herald a great future for Amaravati, he said. Mallavalli would have better access to the airport, the Machilipatnam port and the proposed outer ring road.

Later, Ashok Leyland MD and CEO Vinod K Dasari said, “We were initially asked to set up the plant near the auto cluster in Sricity. But we wanted to set up the plant in Krishna district as I hail from here. We will roll out the first bus in six months.” The company would develop its facility in a 75-acre plot with an investment of ₹170 crore to make 4,800 buses annually in the first phase. 

*Full capacity*

The plant would reach full capacity in a year which would be doubled in the second phase in another 75 acres beside the plant.

The State government apparently was very cooperative in facilitating the plant in record time. From the initial approach, registration to grounding of the plant was made possible in just four months, according to company. Once completed, it would be its third bus making plant after Alwar (Rajasthan) and Trichy (Tamil Nadu). 

On the operational front, it would have a facility to make all kinds of buses, electric vehicles besides having the pilot assembly line and prototype development.

Other than bus making,* it would house a state-of-the-art learning and skill development centre. *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
02-April, 2018 19:52 IST
*BEL Crosses Rs 10,000 Crores Landmark Turnover *

Navratna Defence PSU Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) has achieved the landmark turnover of more than Rs. 10,000 crore (Provisional & Unaudited) during FY 2017-18, sustaining double digit growth over the previous year’s turnover of Rs. 8,825 crore.

Some of the flagship projects executed during the year include Integrated Air Command & Control System (IACCS), Weapon Locating Radar (WLR), Hand Held Thermal Imager (HHTI), Akash Weapon System (Army), Naval Fire Control System, Integrated Communication System, 3-D Tactical Control Radar (TCR), Electronic Warfare Systems, L-70 Gun Upgrade, Electronic Voting Machines (EVM) and Voter Verifiable Paper Audit Trail (VVPAT).

BEL’s Chairman & Managing Director, Shri MV Gowtama said, “The focus on indigenisation for self-reliance has continued with more vigour, besides capacity building, expansion and enhanced outsourcing to SME sector. Also, BEL has been able to maintain good order acquisition this year. These efforts will complement BEL to sustain growth, capitalise future opportunities and consolidate market leadership in the Defence business.”

******


----------



## Hindustani78

Hindustani78 said:


> * Stone for Ashok Leyland’s bus-making plant laid *
> 
> Mallavalli (Krishna District) , March 31, 2018 23:22 IST
> Updated: March 31, 2018 23:22 IST
> http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...nds-bus-making-plant-laid/article23403652.ece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A landmark: Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu at the stone-laying of Ashok Leyland’s bus plant on Saturday. Company MD Vinod K. Dasari is seen. | Photo Credit:  V RAJU.
> 
> *Company to recruit more than 5,000 people and make 4,800 buses per annum *
> 
> Chief Minister N. Chandrababu Naidu laid the foundation stone for Ashok Leyland’s bus building plant at the model industrial park at Mallavalli, 40 km from Vijayawada, on Saturday.
> 
> The world’s fourth largest bus maker would recruit more than 5,000 people for the facility.
> 
> After laying the stone, Mr. Naidu said, “This is the third such big investment after Kia Motors and Hero. Ashok Leyland will be followed by about 700 industrial units with investment. We gave more than 1,100 acres for the industries and the Mallavalli industrial region will change the face of the State for good. The developments speak of huge employment potential. I congratulate Mr. Dasari, son of the soil from Krishna district, for choosing the place and swift execution.”
> 
> The expected investments in the automobile units, mega food parks, plastic park and logistic parks in the region would herald a great future for Amaravati, he said. Mallavalli would have better access to the airport, the Machilipatnam port and the proposed outer ring road.
> 
> Later, Ashok Leyland MD and CEO Vinod K Dasari said, “We were initially asked to set up the plant near the auto cluster in Sricity. But we wanted to set up the plant in Krishna district as I hail from here. We will roll out the first bus in six months.” The company would develop its facility in a 75-acre plot with an investment of ₹170 crore to make 4,800 buses annually in the first phase.
> 
> *Full capacity*
> 
> The plant would reach full capacity in a year which would be doubled in the second phase in another 75 acres beside the plant.
> 
> The State government apparently was very cooperative in facilitating the plant in record time. From the initial approach, registration to grounding of the plant was made possible in just four months, according to company. Once completed, it would be its third bus making plant after Alwar (Rajasthan) and Trichy (Tamil Nadu).
> 
> On the operational front, it would have a facility to make all kinds of buses, electric vehicles besides having the pilot assembly line and prototype development.
> 
> Other than bus making,* it would house a state-of-the-art learning and skill development centre. *



http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ies-for-electric-vehicles/article23409390.ece

* Working on technology that can charge battery of a bus in five minutes, says CEO *

World’s fouth largest bus maker Ashok Leyland is planning to make batteries for electric vehicles. Currently, it is working on different technologies to make electric vehicles and transport more economic and efficient.

The Hinduja Group’s flagship company has dedicated a sizable research & development team with significant funding to work on the technologies, according to its CEO and MD Vinod K. Dasari.

Speaking to _The Hindu _on the sidelines of the foundation laying ceremony for the ₹340-crore bus-making plant at Mallavalli near Vijayawada, Mr. Dasari said, “We are already making all kinds of buses, including electric ones. Right now the batteries are procured from different firms from across the world. We are now working on various technologies to manufacture batteries. We hope to make them and compete with global players in the segment.”

Ashok Leyland was the successful bidder to supply and operate electric buses in Ahmedabad smart city project, in which the company is expected to run 40 buses. The bidder was finalised on the basis of lowest price per kilometre per passenger.

*Three varieties*

As per the information, the company is exploring three options for future electric vehicles. “One is a fast charging battery which can be ready in six hours, a flash charging one which can charge a bus in just five minutes and a swappable battery which can be quickly unloaded from the bus and replaced with a charged one,” he said.

The company is also working on the infrastructure needed to charge the buses or electric vehicles at bus stations and other important common transit points. Interestingly, all these technologies will be available for use within six to eight months, according to the CEO. However, the investment needed for the battery manufacturing plant will be anywhere from ₹100 crore to ₹1,000 crore depending on the capacity. “We have not yet taken any decision on the battery making plant and investment. But the technologies are under development,” added Mr. Dasari.

The bus-making plant at Mallavalli, the third one after the units in Rajasthan and Tamil Nadu, will be making 4,800 buses per annum in the first phase. The plant is scheduled to reach its full capacity and production in the coming one year. Electric vehicle manufacturing facility is also a part of the plant in Krishna district. The company also has a plan to double its production depending on the demand.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Tonbo Imaging making periscopes and optronic masts for submarines.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978184515641229312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959389910233899008


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
04-April, 2018 15:25 IST
*Special Package for Employment Generation in Leather and Footwear Sector *

Government has approved special package for employment generation in leather and footwear sector. The package involves implementation of Central Sector Scheme ‘Indian Footwear, Leather & Accessories Development Programme (IFLADP)’ with an approved expenditure of Rs. 2,600 crores over the three financial years from 2017-18 to 2019-20. This information was given by Minister of State of Commerce and Industry, Shri C.R. Chaudhary in a written reply in the Rajya Sabha today. The Minister informed the House that there are seven sub-schemes under IFLADP and listed out the various details of the sub-schemes:



(i) Human Resource Development (HRD) sub-scheme provides assistance for Placement Linked Skill Development training to unemployed persons @ Rs. 15,000 per person, for skill up-gradation training to employed workers @ Rs. 5,000 per employee and for training of trainers @ Rs. 2 lakhs per person.

(ii) Integrated Development of Leather Sector (IDLS) sub-scheme incentivizes investment and manufacturing including job creation by providing backend investment grant/subsidy @ 30% of the cost of new Plant and Machinery to Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (MSMEs) and @ 20% of the cost of Plant and Machinery to other units for modernization /technology upgradation in existing units and also for setting up of new units.

(iii) Establishment of Institutional Facilities sub-scheme provides assistance to Footwear Design & Development Institute (FDDI) for upgradation of some of the existing campuses of FDDI into "Centers of Excellence" and establishing 3 new fully equipped skill centers alongside the upcoming Mega Leather Cluster.

(iv) Mega Leather, Footwear and Accessories Cluster (MLFAC sub-scheme provides infrastructure support to the Leather, Footwear and Accessories Sector by establishment of Mega Leather, Footwear and Accessories Cluster. Graded assistance is provided up to 50% of the eligible project cost, excluding cost of land with Government assistance being limited to Rs. 125 crores.

(v) Leather Technology, Innovation and Environmental sub-scheme, assistance is provided for upgradation/installation of Common Effluent Treatment Plants (CETPs) @ 70% of the project cost. The sub-scheme also provides for support to national level sectoral industry council/ association and support for preparation of vision document for Leather Footwear and Accessories Sector.

(vi) Promotion of Indian Brands in Leather, Footwear and Accessories sub-scheme, eligible units approved for Brand Promotion are assisted. Government assistance is limited to 50% of total project cost subject to a limit of Rs.3 crores for each brand, each year for 3 years.

(vii) Additional Employment Incentive for Leather, Footwear and Accessories Sector scheme, employers' contribution of 3.67% to Employees' Provident Fund for all new employees in Leather, Footwear and Accessories sector are provided for enrolling in EPFO for first 3 years of their employment.





******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
06-April, 2018 16:42 IST
*RS. 569 Crores Invested in 120 Startups Generating 6515 Jobs *

A 19-point Action Plan for Startups was launched in January 2016. The Action plan covers areas of Simplification and Handholding, Funding Support & Incentives and Industry-Academia partnership and incubation. Department of Industrial Policy & Promotion, Ministry of Commerce & Industry is the nodal Ministry for successful implementation of the Action Plan.

*Recognition of Startups*

Modification of definition of Startups in May 2017 and improvements incorporated in the recognition process reduced the time taken for grant of recognition certificate from 10-15 days to 1-4 days currently. As a result, as against 797 recognitions in 2016-17, 7968 Startups received recognition in FY17-18. A total of 8765 Startups have been recognized by DIPP since Jan 2016. Of the recognized Startups, 15% are from IT services, 9% healthcare and life sciences, 7% education, 6% professional and commercial services, 4% agriculture among others. Of all directors of Startups, 35% are women. 6954 Startups have reported employment generation of 81,264. Additionally, 88 Startups have been certified for claiming tax exemptions by the Inter-Ministerial Board.

*Preference in Public Procurement*

The Government e-marketplace, GeM portal has been fully integrated with Startup India portal. Startups can now list their products and services on GeM and automatically receive relaxations on criteria of prior turnover, experience and submission of earnest money deposit.

*Startup Intellectual Property Protection Scheme *

Startups are eligible for 80% rebate in patent filing fees and 50% on trade mark filing fees. They are also eligible for free facilitation along with fast track examination of patent applications. 423 patent facilitators and 596 trademark facilitators have been nominated for this purpose. This scheme has benefited 671 patent applicants, 941 trademark applicants along with 144 expedited examinations.

*Fund of Funds for Startups*

SIDBI has committed Rs 1136 Crores to 25 VC Funds, who in turn have invested Rs. 569 crores in 120 Startups. These Startups have generated 6515 jobs including 1184 for women.

*Startup India Hub*

DIPP has also established the Startup India Hub, a single point of contact for the entire ecosystem to enable knowledge exchange and access to funding. The Startup India Hub works with Startups, incubators, investors, mentors, corporates and government agencies in a hub and spoke model. The Hub has addressed 88,566 queries over phone, email and social media. It has facilitated 494 Startups in business plan formulation, fund raising and policy advocacy. The Hub has entered into partnerships with 25 corporates to offer mentorship, acceleration and pro-bono services to Startups and entrepreneurs. An online platform for Startup India Hub was launched in June, 2017 to enable Startups, individuals and other ecosystem members to connect with each other, discover relevant government schemes, access events and competitions, tools and templates, online learning programs and other resources. Over 41000 users have registered on the Hub and more than 4.4 million users have visited the Hub since launch. Startups can connect with 260 mentors and investors, 140 Incubators and 10 government agencies through the platform. The Hub platform also houses the Startup India Learning Program, an online program which assists entrepreneurs in building effective business plans and launching their businesses. Over 2 lakh persons have registered for this program so far.

*Participation of States in Strengthening Startup Ecosystems*

At the time of launch of this initiative, only 4 States had a stated Startup policy, whereas 19 States have implemented Startup policies now. To take this movement to the next level, State/UT Startup Ranking Framework has been launched on 6th February, 2018. The key objective of the Startup States Ranking Framework is to encourage States and UTs to take proactive steps towards strengthening the Startup ecosystems within their jurisdictions.

*International Bilateral Cooperation*

International bilateral cooperation with countries having strong Startup ecosystems- Israel, Singapore, Portugal and Sweden have been entered into by Startup India Hub to facilitate market access and promote investments. Under the India Israel Innovation Challenge, 665 Startups from India and 150 from Israel proposed solutions in the areas of Agriculture, Water and Health through an online challenge. 18 Startups from both countries were selected and have been offered cash prizes, 6 months incubation support and market access program in both India and Israel.

*Regulatory Easing*

21 regulatory changes to enhance ease of doing business, raising capital and reducing compliance burden have been undertaken. Insolvency resolution process is to be completed in 90 days for Startups as against 180 days for other entities.

*Startup Yatra and Campus Connect Programs*

The Startup India Yatra is an initiative that travels to Tier 2 and Tier-3 cities of India to search for entrepreneurial talent and help develop Startup ecosystem. The Startup Yatras have covered the States of Gujarat, Uttar Pradesh and Odisha where more than 18000 young entrepreneurs were supported through mentorship. Startup Yatra in Uttarakhand has recently been started on 2 April. Under the *Campus Connect* program, awareness workshops on Startup India initiative are being held at educational campuses across the country. 8 workshops have been held in institutions of national importance(IITs/IIMs/NITs/IISc).

*Infrastructure Support*

2441 Tinkering Labs are being established in selected schools with tools and equipment in science, technology, engineering and math to inculcate “do it yourself” spirit. 8 Research Parks are being established at IIT Kanpur, IIT Bombay, IIT Delhi, IIT Kharagpur, IIT Hyderabad, IIT Madras, IIT Guwahati, and IISc Begaluru.

*Innovation Focused Programs for Students*

Under the National Initiative for Developing and Harnessing Innovations (NIDHI), grand challenge was conducted to promote entrepreneurship among students, 224 applications were received. Under the Uchchatar Avishkar Yojana (UAY) 92 projects have been approved for execution worth Rs. 282.6 crores. Under the Million Minds Augmenting National Aspiration and Knowledge (MANAK), an award scheme to foster culture of innovation and research through focussed programs for students, 1 lakh students competed at district and State levels. 4 regional workshops were organized and top 60 ideas were showcased at Annual Festival of Innovation.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh launching the Mobile Application, at the 9th Meeting of National Khadi and Village Industries Board, in New Delhi on April 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda is also seen.




The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh chairing the 9th Meeting of National Khadi and Village Industries Board, in New Delhi on April 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh chairing the 9th Meeting of National Khadi and Village Industries Board, in New Delhi on April 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Turingsage

Hindustani78 said:


> The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh launching the Mobile Application, at the 9th Meeting of National Khadi and Village Industries Board, in New Delhi on April 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda is also seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh chairing the 9th Meeting of National Khadi and Village Industries Board, in New Delhi on April 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh chairing the 9th Meeting of National Khadi and Village Industries Board, in New Delhi on April 06, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.





Endlessly tired of pure shit like this. What we see are endless photos of men ( and some women) sitting around tables, giving speeches, cutting ribbons, gesturing, pointing, talking the hind legs of a cow. Endless photos of people talking talking talking.
This is India's version of defence industries. Hars and flowers stuck on planes tanks etc Painted in gaudy colours with a puja thrown in. Always the obligatory 5 hr speech lauding this and lauding that, endless name dropping and everything is "futuristic" "incredible progress" etc etc.
There is little to show as Indians believe making speeches is the same as manufacturing a viable product. Indians believe painting anything in gaudy colours with hundreds of flowers and the Tilak makes any shit world beating. 

Its shit man

Please spare us the photos of talking heads 

Show us something real that, even looks like and functions like modern defence equipment and not re engineered 50's equipment whose licence you just paid for

Have a modicum of humility and do not shame us with these endless posts


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
08-April, 2018 14:47 IST
*PM to address CPSE Conclave at Vigyan Bhawan tomorrow *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, will attend the CPSE Conclave at Vigyan Bhawan in New Delhi on April 9, 2018. 

Senior officers of Central Public Sector Enterprises, and top Ministry officials will attend the conclave. The conclave will feature presentations on best practices in CPSEs. 

In the afternoon, thematic presentations will be made to the Prime Minister on subjects such as corporate governance, human resource management, financial re-engineering, and innovation. The Prime Minister will later address the conclave.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
09-April, 2018 19:01 IST
*PM addresses CPSE Conclave *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, attended the CPSE Conclave at Vigyan Bhawan in New Delhi today.

Thematic presentations were made to the Prime Minister on subjects such as corporate governance, human resource management, financial re-engineering, innovations and technology, and Vision 2022 for New India.

Addressing the gathering, the Prime Minister described this conclave as a new beginning in the public sector sphere.

Appreciating the presentations, the Prime Minister said that the Union Government has given operational freedom to the public sector undertakings, so that they can improve their performance. He said PSUs have contributed significantly in nation-building, and in the nation’s economy, since independence.

He said that for Public Sector Enterprises, both profit and generating social benefit are important. Complimenting the PSE employees for their contribution, the Prime Minister said that major objectives of the Government, such as electrifying all unelectrified villages, and providing LPG connections to the poor, could not have been fulfilled without the hard work of the PSE workers.

The Prime Minister said that it is not enough to rest on past laurels, but is also important to adapt to emerging challenges. He said enterprise and innovation should be the guiding principles in the 21st century. He said Incentives, Imagination and Institution Building would be the three keys to success.

The Prime Minister exhorted PSEs to help in making the New India, through changes in technology and processes. For this he said, PSEs would need a 5-P formula – Performance, Process, Persona, Procurement and Prepare.

Elaborating the same, he mentionedimproving operational and financial performance; transparency and accountability in processes; procurement through the GeM platform and from MSMEs; and preparation for technological disruptions such as Artificial Intelligence, Quantum Computing and Robotics.

He set five challenges before the PSEs, for New India:




By 2022, how will Indian PSUs maximize their geo-strategic reach?
By 2022, how will Indian PSUs minimize the country’s import bill?
By 2022, how will Indian PSUs integrate innovation and research?
By 2022, what will be the roadmap for Indian PSUs to optimally utilize their CSR Fund?
By 2022, what new development model will Indian PSUs give the country?


The Prime Minister said that out of the 500 biggest companies in the world, one-fourth belong to the public sector in some country. He suggested that Indian PSUs can link with PSUs with other countries, and develop a comprehensive strategy for overseas investment. He said PSUs can also play a key role in reducing India’s import bill. Noting that CPSEs have modern R&D infrastructure, in addition to the facilities that exist in CSIR and ICAR etc, the Prime Minister said that innovation and research now need to be integrated. In this context, he called for greater information sharing among CPSEs and Government Departments.

The Prime Minister suggested that the CSR spend of CPSEs should be focused largely on one specific theme each year. In this context, he noted the success that was achieved when this CSR spend was utilized for toilet construction in schools. He said one good theme could be the development of aspirational districts. He said CPSEs can also take up skill development programmes, as part of CSR.

The Prime Minister said CPSEs can work as role models in many areas such as paperless work culture, cashless transactions, and waste management.

The Prime Minister expressed hope that CPSEs would participate in a big way in realizing the resolve of New India.

***


Ministry of Heavy Industries & Public Enterprises
09-April, 2018 19:40 IST
*Prime Minister says CPSEs should transform into profit and social benefit Generating Enterprises *

Prime Minister of India Narendra Modi addressed heads and senior officials of around 331 Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSEs) at the CPSE Conclave-Vision 2022 in New Delhi today. This was the first time in 75 years that a conclave of all CPSEs was held. Speaking on this occasion the Prime Minister said that CPSEs are the wealth of nation and will be an important catalyst to fulfil the vision of New India by 2022. The Prime Minister went on to say that with this Conclave a new beginning is being made by CPSEs to transform themselves into Profit and Social Benefit Generating Enterprises. The Prime Minister outlined three mantras for CPSEs- Incentives, Imagination and Institution building in order to bring about this transformation. Unique incentives, not necessarily financial, will energize the public enterprises. Imagination will bring about technological changes for which leadership is required and institution building will transform the public enterprises from Maharatna into New India Ratna Enterprises.

The Prime Minister went on to give a formula of 5 Ps which will prepare the CPSEs to compete with the best companies in the world-Performance, Process, Persona, Procurement and Preparedness. In a few years, India will become a 5 trillion dollar economy andthis will be possible due to the collective efforts of all CPSEs which will be the third arm of revenue generation for the India’s GDP.

Prime MinisterModi put forth five challenges and asked for roadmaps with measurable targets to be prepared within 100 days towards fulfilling the vision of New India by 2022. The five challenges put forth by the Prime Minister are:


How will the CPSEs increase their Geo Strategic Reach?
How will CPSEs will reduce India’s import bill?
How will CPSEs work in coordination with each other for innovation and research?
*How will CPSEs use CSR funds for the 115 aspirational districts, which are to be brought on par with national indices?*
What new model CPSEs will offer to the development of New India?
The Union Minister for Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises Shri Anant Geete welcomed the Prime Minister at the Conclave. The Minister of Statefor Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises, Babul Supriyo along with Secretaries of Ministries of Government of India and other top officers were present on this occasion.

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSE) Conclave, in New Delhi on April 09, 2018.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSE) Conclave, in New Delhi on April 09, 2018.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi addressing the Central Public Sector Enterprises (CPSE) Conclave, in New Delhi on April 09, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu being received by the Governor of Karnataka, Shri Vajubhai Rudabhai Vala and other dignitaries, on his arrival, in Bengaluru on April 11, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Corporate Affairs
19-April, 2018 18:27 IST
*CCI issues important order under Lesser Penalty Provisions in the cartel case by leading Indian Zinc-Carbon Dry Cell Battery Manufacturers *

The Competition Commission of India (‘CCI’) passed Final Order imposing penalty on three leading Indian Zinc-Carbon Dry Cell Battery manufacturers_-_Eveready Industries India Ltd. (‘Eveready’), Indo National Ltd. (‘Nippo’), Panasonic Energy India Co. Ltd. (‘Panasonic’) and their association AIDCM (Association of Indian Dry Cell Manufacturers) for colluding to fix prices of zinc-carbon dry cell battery in India. CCI invoked the provisions of Section 46 of the Competition Act, 2002 (‘the Act’) read with the Competition Commission of India (Lesser Penalty) Regulations, 2009 (‘Lesser Penalty Regulations’) to reduce the penalty imposed upon Panasonic, Eveready and Nippo by 100 percent, 30 percent and 20 percent respectively .

The case against these battery manufacturers was taken-up by CCI_suo motu_ under Section 19 of the Act based on the disclosure by Panasonic under Section 46 of the Act read with the Lesser Penalty Regulations. During investigation, DG (Investigation), CCI in exercise of the powers vested with it under Section 41(3) of the Act carried-out simultaneous search and seizure operations at the premises of Eveready, Nippo and Panasonic on 23 August 2016 and seized incriminating material and documents there from. Subsequently, while the investigation was in progress and report from the DG was pending, Eveready and Nippo, approached CCI as lesser penalty applicants. 

From the evidence collected in the case, CCI found that the three battery manufacturers, facilitated by AIDCM, had indulged in anticompetitive conduct of price coordination, limiting production/ supply as well as market allocation in contravention of the provisions of Section 3(3)(a), 3(3)(b) and 3(3)(c) read with Section 3(1) of the Act. It was observed that the conduct was continuing from 2008, which is prior to 20May 2009, the date on which Section 3 of the Act became enforceable, and up till 23 August 2016 _i.e._ the date of search and seizure operations by the DG.

Considering contravention of provisions of the Act, an amount of Rs.245.07 crore, Rs. 52.82 crore and Rs. 74.68 crore was computed as leviable penalty on three battery manufacturers _i.e. _Eveready, Nippo and Panasonic, respectively, in terms of proviso to Section 27 (b) of the Act. While computing leviable penalty, CCI took into consideration all relevant factors including duration of cartel, industry conditions, _etc._ and decided to levy penalty on the three battery manufacturers at the rate of 1.25 times of their profit for each year from 2009-10 to 2016-17. Also, penalty of Rs. 1.85 Lakh was levied on AIDCM at the rate of 10 percent of average of its receipts for preceding three years. Additionally, considering totality of facts and circumstances of the case, penalty leviable on individual officials/ office bearers of the three battery manufacturers and AIDCM was computed at the rate of 10 percent of the average of their income for preceding three years. 

Keeping in view the stage at which the lesser penalty application was filed, co-operation extended in conjunction with the value addition provided in establishing the existence of cartel, CCI granted Panasonic and its individuals 100 percent reduction in the penalty than was otherwise leviable. Eveready and Nippo, along with their individuals, were granted 30 and 20 percent reduction in penalty respectively. Pursuant to reduction, penalty imposed on Eveready was Rs. 171.55crore (Rupees One Hundred Seventy-One Crores and Fifty-Five Lakhs) and on Nippo was Rs. 42.26 crore (Rupees Forty-Two Crores and Twenty Six Lakhs). No penalty was imposedon Panasonic.



*******

Ministry of Micro,Small & Medium Enterprises
19-April, 2018 17:44 IST
*First Ever International SME Convention-2018 in New Delhi *

One hundred and fifty participants from 31 countries and 400 entrepreneurs from India will participate in the four day International SME convention being held in New Delhi from 22ndto 24th April. The Ministry of MSME has engaged with over 35 International Trade Development organisations to attract and invite able and willing entrepreneurs and encourage people to people contact with select Indian Entrepreneurs from key sectors of the International counterparts. The convention has specific focus on inclusion of MSMEs in the Make in India program & empowering women entrepreneurs.

The MoMSME recognizing the potential of sustainable Indian SMEs in collaborating with International Companies not only for setting up manufacturing operations in India but also for utilizing the reach and market access of International Counterparts for promoting and exporting Made in India products and services. Need was felt to create a platform which could allow Entrepreneur – to – Entrepreneur exchange of ideas, free and fair business discussions, mutual sizing of opportunities and ways to address them.

India is home to more than 60 million MSMEs, majority of who are in low-tech areas and serve the local domestic markets. Of these, a small percentage, have the ability and capability to derive access to International Markets, with the vast majority of enterprises working as ancillaries. Together the MSMEs constitute a single largest employer after the Agriculture sector in India. Highly developed economies have banked on their small and medium enterprises for both GDP Growth as well as higher employment resulting in higher per capita incomes.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Additional Secretary and Development Commissioner, MSME, Shri Ram Mohan Mishra briefing the media regarding the international SME convention to be held from 22nd to 24th April, in New Delhi on April 19, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...higher-defence-management/article23599248.ece
In an effort to improve higher *defence *management, the government on Wednesday constituted a new committee headed by the National Security Advisor.

According to a government notification, the Defence Planning Committee (DPC) headed by NSA Ajit Doval, will prepare a draft national security strategy, develop a capability development plan, work on defence diplomacy issues and improving defence manufacturing in India.

While the government sources said it was a major reform, many in the military were unimpressed. Critics pointed out that there was no dearth of committees in the defence sector.

The DPC will have the Chairman of the Chiefs of Staff Committee, three service chiefs, secretaries of the ministries of defence, expenditure and foreign affairs as its members. The Chief of Integrated Staff in the MoD will be the member secretary of DPC, and his headquarters will be the secretariat for the committee.

A notification issued by the Ministry of Defence said the DPC will draft reports on national security strategy, international defence engagement strategy, roadmap to build defence manufacturing ecosystem, strategy to boost defence exports, and priority capability development plans.

The DPC will submit its reports to the Defence Minister.

The MoD order has listed out four sub-committees that will be created under the DPC: one to look at policy and strategy; the second one to work on plans and capability development; third one on defence diplomacy and the fourth on defence manufacturing ecosystem. Who all should be the members of these sub-committees will be decided by the DPC, which is expected to hold its first meeting soon after Mr. Doval returns from Germany on April 21, officials said.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

JVPC with vertically folding foregrip featured during DefExpo-18.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
23-April, 2018 15:28 IST
*MSMEs will play a key role in employment generation- Suresh Prabhu *







_Shri Suresh Prabhu delivering keynote address at the First International SME Convention – 2018, Delhi_

The First International SME Convention – 2018 is being convened inNew Delhi. Union Minister of Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Suresh Prabhuwas the Chief Guest at theinaugural function held today. Speaking on this occasion, the Minister congratulated Minister Shri Giriraj Singh for taking leadership in holding this International SME Convention for the first time, in which more than 30 countries are participating. He said that the world is debating strategies to revive global growth, but there are challenges like the rising gap between rich and poor within a country and also between rich and poor countries along with issues likeclimate change and jobless growth. He emphasised that Micro,Small and Medium Enterprises (MSME) will play key rolesin solving these problems.

MSMEs will reduce gap between rich and poor as they are agents of inclusive growth. Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises will help in reducing Green House Gas emissions as they are generally closer to markets leading to reduced carbon footprints. MSMEs will play a key role in employment generation thus countering jobless growth.

He further said that there is a complementary relationship between big enterprises and MSMEs. Only if thesmall survive the big will prosper. Big enterprises and MNCs require global value and supply chain, which is not possible without MSMEs. Need of the hour is strengthening these linkages between big and small, and together both will propel the global economy.

Stressing on role of MSMEs, the Minister said that new Industrial Policy, which will be announced soon, lays great stress on the role of Self Help Groups (SHGs). He also emphasised that MSMEs can take advantage of the Start-up India Program. The Minister suggested that network of MSMEs across countries in Africa, Central Asia and Latin America, may be created to promote their ideas at the global level as MSMEs are the crucible of creation of new ideas in the world of business.

The SME International Convention – 2018 is being organised by the Ministry of MSME and National Small Industries Corporation (NSIC) along with KVIC and Coir Board. During the inaugural function MoS (IC), MSME, Giriraj Singh, MoS of External Affairs, M.J. Akbar, Secretary MSME, Dr.Arun Kumar Panda, Additional Secretary and Development Commissioner, MSME, Ram Mohan Mishra, Chairman of KVIC and Chairman of Coir Board were also present.

***

Ministry of Micro,Small & Medium Enterprises
23-April, 2018 17:40 IST
*Business Beyond Borders: International SME Convention – 2018 begins in New Delhi *








*Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises, Giriraj Singh, addressing delegates at the International SME Convention -2018*



Delegates from 37 countries are participating in the first ever International SME Convention being held in New Delhi from 22nd to 24th April 2018. Some of the participating countries are Australia, Austria, France, Indonesia, Italy, Kenya, Korea, Malaysia, Morocco, Nigeria, Philippines, Poland, Russia, Spain, Sri Lanka, South Africa and UAE. Delegates from these countries are representing small enterprises of their countries in the sectors of agriculture, healthcare, strategic defence training, education, logistics, digital entertainment and waste management. The Convention will be also hosting over 400 entrepreneurs from India.



During the 2 days’ Convention a Khadi fashion show called “Transcending Boundaries” will be held. The show is being curated by Sunil Sethi of the Fashion Design Council of India featuring Khadi designs of Rohit Bal, Anju Modi, Payal Jain and Poonam Bhagat. The Convention has a special session for women entrepreneurs where successful women business persons will discuss creating sustainable livelihoods for women entrepreneurs.



The MSME sector has emerged as a most vibrant sector in the Indian economy and has gained recognition throughout the world for doing business in areas as varied as waste management, gems and jewellery, agriculture and food processing and the automotive industry. During this Convention around 150 exhibitors from India and abroad have set up stalls showcasing their business and products. During the inaugural function 35 of India’s “Small Giants” were felicitated by the Minister. The companies felicitated are dealing with logistics, bio-technology, pharma, semi-conductors, textiles, gems and jewellery, security and chemicals.



The Minister hoped that a Convention like this will act like a bridge across all sectors and will help India in making use of its demographic dividend by generating jobs for the youth of this country.



The Polish delegation has the largest number of participants and is led by the Mayor of Sosnowiec, Mr. Arkadiusz Chęciński. Sosnowiec is an industrial city of Southern Poland. On this occasion, Gianfranco Terenzi, President of World Union of Small and Medium Enterprises (WUSME), Prahlad Kakkar, Chairman, India SME forum, Secretary, Ministry of Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (MSME), Dr. Arun Kumar Panda, Chairman of Khadi and Village Industries Commission and Chairman of Coir Board of India were also present.



***

The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh lighting the lamp to inaugurate the SME expo stalls, at the International SME convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh inaugurating the SME expo stalls, at the International SME convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh visiting after inaugurating the SME expo stalls, at the International SME convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh visiting after inaugurating the SME expo stalls, at the International SME convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.




The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu lighting the lamp at the inaugural session of the International SME Convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018. The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh, the Minister of State for External Affairs, Shri M.J. Akbar, the Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu delivering the keynote address at the inauguration of the International SME Convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.




The Union Minister for Commerce & Industry and Civil Aviation, Shri Suresh Prabhakar Prabhu delivering the keynote address at the inauguration of the International SME Convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.





The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing at the inauguration of the International SME Convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.




The Minister of State for External Affairs, Shri M.J. Akbar addressing at the inauguration of the International SME Convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Micro,Small & Medium Enterprises
24-April, 2018 16:22 IST
*Women Entrepreneurs share their Experiences in International SME Convention 
*



*



*

*A special session on women entrepreneurs in progress*



Women entrepreneurs from India, Finland, Italy, Russia and Cambodia today shared their experiences of success and obstacles faced, in a session during the first ever International SME Convention being held in New Delhi from 22nd to 24th April 2018. A special session was devoted to “Women Entrepreneurs ---Sustainable Livelihoods to Successful Business” and was chaired by Additional Secretary & Development Commissioner in the Ministry of Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises, MSME, Shri Ram Mohan Mishra. The Development Commissioner said that the MSME ministry is in the process of drafting strategies for encouraging women to set up their own businesses.

Underlining the importance of women in entrepreneurship, Ms. Anuradha Sahu of Auro Arts said that women are the baseline of the pyramid of success. Another speaker Mrs. Priyanka Mokshmar said that awareness about various schemes of the ministry of MSME is important for setting up a successful enterprise.

Joint Secretary in the MSME Ministry, Ms. Alka Arora said that women all over the world are doing a wonderful job and for this they require support of their families.

SME delegates from 37 countries including Australia, Austria, France, Indonesia, Italy, Kenya, Korea, Malaysia, Morocco, Nigeria, Philippines, Poland, Russia, Spain, Sri Lanka, South Africa and UAE are participating in the Convention. The delegates represent small and medium enterprises of their countries in different sectors including agriculture, healthcare, strategic defence training, education, logistics, digital entertainment and waste management.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Minority Affairs, Shri Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi, the Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh, the Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and the Chairman, KVIC, Shri Vinai Kumar Saxena at the ‘Khadi Fashion Show’, during the International SME convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.





The Union Minister for Minority Affairs, Shri Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi, the Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh and the Chairman, KVIC, Shri Vinai Kumar Saxena at the ‘Khadi Fashion Show’, during the International SME convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 23, 2018.





The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi being received by Chief Minister of Madhya Pradesh, Shri Shivraj Singh Chouhan, on his arrival at Jabalpur, Madhya Pradesh on April 24, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Additional Secretary & Development Commissioner, Ministry of Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises, Shri Ram Mohan Mishra chairing a special session devoted to “Women Entrepreneurs - Sustainable Livelihoods to Successful Business”, during the International SME Convention 2018, in New Delhi on April 24, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
25-April, 2018 18:55 IST
*PM’s interaction through PRAGATI *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, today chaired his twenty-fifth interaction through PRAGATI - the ICT-based, multi-modal platform for Pro-Active Governance and Timely Implementation.

The 25 PRAGATI meetings have seen a cumulative review of 227 projects with a total investment of over Rs. 10 lakh crore. Resolution of Public Grievances has also been reviewed across a range of sectors. 

The Prime Minister congratulated all stakeholders on the completion of 25 PRAGATI interactions. He said that coordination between the Centre and the States has increased as a result of the PRAGATI mechanism. He said the PRAGATI initiative is a great positive force for our federal structure. He said that besides stalled projects, the platform has also helped in the review and improvement of several social sector schemes.

Today, in the twenty-fifth meeting, the Prime Minister reviewed the progress towards handling and resolution of grievances related to the welfare of ex-servicemen. He stressed on the importance of improving the speed of grievance disposal, so that the problems of ex-servicemen can be positively resolved in the shortest possible time.

The Prime Minister reviewed the progress of ten infrastructure projects in the railway, road, petroleum, power, coal, urban development, and health and family welfare sectors. These projects are spread over several states including Himachal Pradesh, Uttar Pradesh, Odisha, Andhra Pradesh, Gujarat, Maharashtra, Assam, Sikkim, West Bengal, Bihar, Tamil Nadu and Jharkhand.

The Prime Minister reviewed the progress in implementation of the Pradhan Mantri Krishi Sinchai Yojana. He also reviewed the programme for National Fellowships and Scholarships for Higher Education of Scheduled Tribe Students.


****

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi chairing twenty-fifth interaction through PRAGATI - the ICT-based, multi-modal platform for Pro-Active Governance and Timely Implementation, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi chairing twenty-fifth interaction through PRAGATI - the ICT-based, multi-modal platform for Pro-Active Governance and Timely Implementation, in New Delhi on April 25, 2018.






Ministry of Commerce & Industry
25-April, 2018 14:33 IST
*First International SME Convention concludes Digital Trade Desk to be set-up by Ministry of MSME *








_*Dr. Arun Kumar Panda, Secretary MSME presenting “friend of India” plaque to delegate from Malawi *_



The first International SME Convention organised by Ministry of Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises concluded in New Delhi on 24th April. 160 SMEs from 39 countries participated in the three day event where issues of international best practices on SME development and cooperation, global business opportunities for SMEs, problems faced by women entrepreneurs were discussed. Poland, with 15 SMEs, had the largest delegation, followed by Uzbekistan with 8 SMEs and Ghana with seven. Four hundred SMEs from India also participated.

23 agreements were signed between SMEs of India and SMEs of UK, Russia, Uzbekistan, Poland, Bhutan, Austria, Czech Republic, Cameroon and Sri Lanka. These agreements are in 12 sectors: food processing, agriculture, textiles, defence, ammunition, waste management, dairy products, coal, jewellery, health care and education. Four foreign SMEs have also signed expression of interest for entering into joint ventures with Government of India.

In his address during the Valedictory function the Secretary M/o MSME Dr. Arun Kumar Panda said that the ministry has planned to set up a Digital Trade Desk aimed at furthering more collaborations between SMEs of India and other countries and for exchange of data. He also said that another mega international event is being planned in a few months. He also said that going by the success of the Convention it is planned to make it an annual feature with 79 countries already showing interest to participate in the next Convention.

****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Civil Aviation
26-April, 2018 16:11 IST
Manufacturing of Planes under Make In India and Safety & Security in Aviation Sector to be top priority: Suresh Prabhu 

Sh. Suresh Prabhu, Union Minister for Civil Aviation today stated that aircraft and aviation equipment manufacturing under the Make in India programme and safety and security in the aviation sector would be one of his top priorities along with creating world-class passenger and cargo hubs in India. He also stated that air passengers must have a delightful travel experience and private sector must be responsive to customer requirements. He was chairing a meeting of airline industry stakeholders, including CMDs of different airlines, airport directors and others who are involved in airport operations, on wide-ranging issues like passenger service, security, public-private partnership, infrastructre, air connectivity etc. Shri Rajiv Nayan Choubey, Secretary, Ministry of Civil Aviation and senior officers from the Ministry were also present in the meeting.

Shri Suresh Prabhu informed that such meetings would be conducted at regular intervals to ensure that the growth in aviation sector industry is as per world standards. He also stated that PPP should mean private partnership not only with the Government but with the public at large. He also stressed on the need for a demand survey of the air-traffic potential from various cities that needs to be made. The issues discussed in the meeting included transforming India as an air cargo hub and working towards e-national air cargo community system and e-freight cargo.

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
26-April, 2018 18:07 IST
*Bureau of Indian Standards grants first license for Liquid Chlorine on All India Basis *

License for Liquid Chlorine to facilitate industry to get a quality product with Standard Mark under BIS Certification Marks scheme

Bureau of Indian Standards (BIS) granted First Licence to M/s Gujarat Alkalies and Chemicals Ltd for Liquid Chlorine on All India basis. Ahmedabad Branch Office (AHBO) under the jurisdiction of Western Regional Office has granted BIS Certification Marks Licence CM/L-7200117899 to M/s Gujarat Alkalies and Chemicals Ltd, PO Petrochemicals, Ranoli, Vadodara, Gujarat-391346 for the product Liquid Chlorine, Technical as per IS 646:1986.

This is the First Licence granted on All India basis. The licence has been made operative with effect from 12th April, 2018 for a period of one year. This product is in liquid form and stored in metal containers. It is usually used as a gas obtained by evaporating the liquid from the metal container. It is used mainly in paper, pulp, textile bleaching, water sterilization and manufacture of chemicals.

The Indian Standard 646:1986 for Liquid Chlorine, Technical, prescribes the requirements and the methods of sampling and test for liquid chlorine, technical. The move will facilitate industry to get a quality Liquid Chlorine with Standard Mark under BIS Certification Marks scheme.

*******


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani lighting the lamp at the Meeting of the State Textiles Ministers, in New Delhi on April 26, 2018. The Minister of State for Textiles, Shri Ajay Tamta and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani presiding over the Meeting of the State Textiles Ministers, in New Delhi on April 26, 2018. The Minister of State for Textiles, Shri Ajay Tamta, the Secretary, Ministry of Textiles, Shri Anant Kumar Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.





The Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani presiding over the Meeting of the State Textiles Ministers, in New Delhi on April 26, 2018. The Minister of State for Textiles, Shri Ajay Tamta, the Secretary, Ministry of Textiles, Shri Anant Kumar Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*SAAW warhead.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989336198144561154


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-April, 2018 18:49 IST
*DAC Approves Capital Acquisition Proposals Worth Rs 3,687 Crore *

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by the Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, met today and accorded approval to Capital Acquisition Proposals of the Services valued at over Rs 3,687 crore.

In a boost to indigenisation and in realisation of India's growing technological prowess, the DAC approved procurement of Defence Research and Development Organisation’s (DRDO’s) designed and developed NAG Missile System (NAMIS) at the cost of Rs 524 crore. The system includes a third generation Anti-Tank Guided Missile, the NAG, along with the Missile Carrier Vehicle (NAMICA). The NAG missile is a third generation anti-tank guided missile, which has top attack capabilities that can effectively engage and destroy all known enemy tanks during day and night. This will give a quantum boost to the Army's capability against enemy armour.

The DAC also approved procurement of thirteen 127 mm calibre guns for the Navy. These guns will be fitted on-board new construction ships for undertaking surface engagements including Naval Gunfire Support Operations. The guns will enable Naval ships to provide fire support and engagement of targets on the land. These guns have engagement range of 24 kilometres, which could be extended further by using Extended Range Gun Munitions (ERGM). These guns, a long outstanding requirement of the Navy would be procured from BAE Systems of the United States of America under the categorisation of Buy (Global) at an approximate cost of over Rs 3,000 crore.

The DAC also reviewed the progress of the DRDO programme to develop indigenous Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS).


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Shipping
27-April, 2018 18:34 IST
*Shri Gadkari to Visit Cochin Tomorrow *

Cochin Shipyard to start construction of two pax cum cargo vessels for A&N Islands

Shri Nitin Gadkari, Union Minister of Road Transport & Highways, Shipping, Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation will be in Cochin for an official visit tomorrow. He will attend the commencement of block erection of Ship 021 and Ship 02 at Cochin Port, Willingdon Island. The 500 PAX cum 150 MT cargo vessels are being built by Cochin Shipyard for the Andaman & Nicobar Administration. 

Shri Gadkari will also hold a review meeting of National Highways projects in Kerala.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Road Transport & Highways, Shipping and Water Resources, River Development & Ganga Rejuvenation, Shri Nitin Gadkari at the Keel laying ceremony for passenger vessels, at Cochin Shipyard Ltd., in Kerala on April 28, 2018. The Member of Parliament, Shri Shahnawaz Hussain and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

GUWAHATI: A bomb disposal expert places the suspected explosives into a bomb disposal trolley, at khanpara field in Guwahati on Wednesday. UNI PHOTO


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
08-May, 2018 18:18 IST
CriSidEx Jan-March 2018 readings show Micro and Small Enterprises (MSEs) confidence largely intact; MSEs remain upbeat on growth prospects ?;?Sentiment expected to continue through April-June 2018? as well.? 

The Second Quarterly Crisidex Survey shows Micro and Small Enterprises (MSEs) had a better January-March 2018 (called the Survey Quarter, or SQ), driven by gains in the

Manufacturing Sector, compared with October-December 2017. CriSidEx is a sentiment index based on a diffusion index of 8 parameters (5 Manufacturing and 3 Services) that have equal weights. It measures business sentiment among MSEs during the ‘Survey Quarter’ (SQ, or January-March 2018) and the ‘Next Quarter’ (NQ, or April-June 2018) on a scale of 0 (extremely negative) to 200 (extremely positive).

As in the First Survey, the Second Survey also gathered parametric feedback from 1,100 MSE respondents across India and sectors.

The CriSidEx score increased to 121 in SQ (January-March 2018) from 107 in October-December 2017, which validates the expectation of higher optimism made by the first quarterly survey.For April-June 2018 (called the next quarter, or NQ), expectations continue to be positive.

Within Manufacturing, Chemicals, Auto Components, and Engineering and Capital Goods-related MSEs reported strongly positive sentiment in SQ, while segments with a significant presence of unorganised enterprises such as leather & leather goods, and gems & jewellery were subdued.

MSEs in Auto Components, Chemicals, and Engineering and Capital Goods were the most optimistic about NQ.

The Services Sector also is largely optimistic. IT/ITeS, traders and health care providers had a healthy showing in SQ, but not so in logistics and construction/real estate-based MSEs. Traders, health care providers, and human resource services firms are expected to continue doing well in NQ.

Mr. Mohammad Mustafa, Chairman and Managing Director, SIDBI said that in terms of legal constitution, companies were marginally more positive than firms. Unorganised players, or micro enterprises with less than 10 employees, had a marginally larger share of respondents citing a subdued SQ.

Mr Ashu Suyash, Managing Director & CEO said that Overall, MSEs in manufacturing are slightly more optimistic than their services sector counterparts. In terms of order book, production and capacity utilisation, MSEs expect the situation to improve further in April-June 2018, and we see that corroborated in the feedback on hirings.

Unorganised MSEs also reported a slight improvement in performance. About 13% of them, with less than 10 employees, reported a bad SQ compared with 22% in October-December.

Meanwhile, lenders hold a neutral view for NQ, with 9 out of 10 saying the overall business situation will be satisfactory.

As many as 7 out of 10 lenders did not find any change in the situation of MSE non-performing assets (NPA) accounts in SQ and majority of lenders do not expect an increase in NPA accounts in NQ.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Textiles
14-May, 2018 18:28 IST
*Smt Smriti Irani Chairs Meeting of Stakeholders on ‘Samarth’- Scheme for Capacity Building in Textile Sector 





*

*Union Textiles Minister, Smt Smriti Zubin Irani addressing the meeting of stakeholders on Samarth in New Delhi.*

A meeting of stakeholders on Samarth – Scheme for Capacity Building in Textile Sector under the Skill India Mission was held in New Delhi today to familiarize the stakeholders about the scheme and its guidelines. The meeting was chaired by Union Minister of Textiles, Smt Smriti Zubin Irani. The broad objective of the new scheme is to skill the youth for gainful and sustainable employment in the textile sector covering the entire value chain of textiles, excluding spinning and weaving.

Minister of State for Textiles, Shri Ajay Tamta and Secretary, Textiles, Shri Anant Kumar Singh also addressed the stakeholders. The concerns of the stakeholders and challenges faced by them during implementation of the previous scheme were discussed in the meeting. Feedback from the concerned stakeholders on how the scheme can contribute and benefit the textile industry and boost skill development in the respective sector was also discussed.

The scheme, approved by the Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs on 20th of December last year, is intended to provide demand driven, placement oriented National Skills Qualifications Framework (NSQF) compliant skilling programmes to incentivize and supplement the efforts of the industry in creating jobs in the textiles sectors. The scheme targets to train 10 lakh persons (9 lakh in organised and 1 lakh in traditional sector) over a period of 3 years (2017-20), with an outlay of Rs. 1300 crore. The guidelines of the scheme were released on 23rd of April 2018.

The meeting was attended by the senior officials of the Textiles Ministry, institutions and organizations under it, representatives of textile industry, State Governments, training institutions among others. 



*******
The Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani chairing the Stakeholders meeting on ‘Samarth’ - Scheme for Capacity Building in Textiles Sector, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018. The Minister of State for Textiles, Shri Ajay Tamta and the Secretary, Ministry of Textiles, Shri Anant Kumar Singh are also seen.





The Union Minister for Textiles and Information & Broadcasting, Smt. Smriti Irani chairing the Stakeholders meeting on ‘Samarth’ - Scheme for Capacity Building in Textiles Sector, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018. The Minister of State for Textiles, Shri Ajay Tamta, the Secretary, Ministry of Textiles, Shri Anant Kumar Singh and other dignitaries are also seen.






Ministry of Defence
14-May, 2018 19:51 IST
*DRDO Awards – 2016 & 2017 Presented by RM *

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman gave away the DRDO Awards- 2016 & 2017 to various DRDO scientists for their outstanding contributions, while commemorating the National Technology Day, here today. Some of the prominent scientists, who received the award, include former Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri and Director General, DRDO Dr VKSaraswat for DRDO Lifetime Achievement Award – 2017, former Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri and Director General, DRDO Dr VasudevKalkunteAatre for DRDO Lifetime Achievement Award – 2016, the Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri, Distinguished Scientist & Director General (Missiles & Strategic Systems) Dr G Satheesh Reddy for Technology Leadership Award – 2016, etc.

Speaking on the occasion, Smt Sitharaman said India being one of the largest procurer of defence equipment, the emphasis on indigenisation has to be reiterated, which has happened in the last four years. She stated that if India were to be a manufacturing hub for Defence products, indigenization has got to be on the top of the agenda. She said that manufacturing cannot be continuously and constantly with borrowed technology and hence that is where DRDO’s Research & Development plays a very critical role.

The Raksha Mantri congratulated all the scientists who received the awards and wished them a great bright future. She also wished the organisation and all its scientists the very best.

The Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Dr S Christopher also addressed the function and e-launched the ‘Navrachna’ implementation programme during the event. It was attended by senior officials from the three Services, DRDO and the Ministry of Defence.



************

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman giving away the DRDO Lifetime Achievement Award - 2016 to the former Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister and Director General, DRDO, Dr. Vasudev Kalkunte Aatre, during the presentation of DRDO Awards - 2016 & 2017, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Dr. S. Christopher is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman giving away the DRDO Lifetime Achievement Award - 2017 to the former Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister and Director General, DRDO, Dr. V.K. Saraswat, during the presentation of DRDO Awards - 2016 & 2017, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Dr. S. Christopher is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman giving away the Technology Leadership Award - 2016 to the Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister, Distinguished Scientist & Director General (Missiles & Strategic Systems), Dr. G. Satheesh Reddy, during the presentation of DRDO Awards - 2016 & 2017, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Dr. S. Christopher is also seen.





The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing the gathering during the presentation of DRDO Awards - 2016 & 2017, in New Delhi on May 14, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
16-May, 2018 15:26 IST
Cabinet approves development of Trunk Infrastructure Components for Integrated Multi Modal Logistics Hub known as "Freight Village" at Nangal Chaudhary in Haryana under Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor Project 

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval to the following proposal of the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion:-


i. Development of Freight Village, an Integrated Multi Modal Logistics Hub (IMLH), Nangal Chaudhary, Haryana on 886.78 acres of land to be implemented by the project Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) in two phases.

ii. Financial sanction of Rs. 1029.49 crore for development of Phase I and in principle approval for development of Phase II of the project. Expenditure on Phase I comprises cost of entire land at Rs. 266 crore including cost of the land to be used for development of Phase II.

iii. Investment of Rs. 763.49 crore by National Industrial Corridor Development and Implementation Trust (NICDIT) which includes of Rs. 266 crore as equity and Rs. 497.49 crore as debt in the SPV; and

iv. Bidding for trunk infrastructure development by SPV on EPC basis;


*Impact:*

The project has enormous economic value in terms of direct and indirect benefits and multiplier effects on the economy. The economic benefits of the project will include creation of employment, reduction in fuel costs, boosts to exports, reduction in vehicle (trucks) operating cost, reduction in accident related costs, increase in collection of taxes by the State Government, reduction in pollution, etc.


The proposed development of a Freight Village as Multi Modal Logistics Hub is estimated to generate over four thousand direct and six thousand indirect employment. Job creation will not be limited to core logistics facilities but would also entail opportunities for entire logistics supply chain.


*Details:*




The construction of trunk infrastructure will be undertaken in two phases. Phase I will be implemented by financial year 2020-21.
The award of various construction packages will be made in a manner so that the entire construction of trunk infrastructure gets completed simultaneously.
Phase-ll of the project will be reappraised in 2028 or earlier, if so required, for suitable financial sanctions.
For implementation of proposed Freight Village, an SPV has been incorporated as a 50:50 Joint Venture of Government of India through NICDIT and Government of Haryana through HSIDC under the name "DMIC Haryana Multi Modal Logistic Hub Project Limited".

The Freight Village will be connected through Western Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) at Dabla, which is at a distance of approximately 10 kms. This logistics hub integrated with the DFC would have the following components:


i. High speed connectivity to key ports and Industrial Centres;

ii. Lower cost of supplying goods - faster freight operations & removal of

multiple handling costs;

iii. Improved service quality;

iv. Real time freight tracking and data analysis;

v. Single-point solution to all logistics need like loading/aggregation/packaging/ storage;

vi. Speedy access to ports from hinterland;

vii. Economy of scale in supply chain operations with reduced cost and time of operations;

viii. Last mile gateway port connectivity from the hinterland;

ix. Contain unorganized growth of container freight stations.



*Background:*

Government of India (Gol) is developing the Delhi Mumbai Industrial Corridor, as a global manufacturing and investment destination around 1,504 km long Western Dedicated Freight Corridor (DFC) as the backbone. Investment Regions and Industrial Areas have been identified for development in this corridor, across six States namely Gujarat, Haryana, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra, Rajasthan and Uttar Pradesh.



Haryana is a major industrial and trading hub in North India. Potentially high rate of industrial development has to be supported through additional infrastructure to handle the transport of raw material and manufactured goods. Haryana is expected to witness container traffic of about 10 Million Twenty Foot Equivalent Unit (TEUs) by 2025. Hence, development of a Freight Village in Mahendragarh district of Haryana has been considered necessary to achieve the following objectives:



i. Improving efficiency of operations of existing industries in the region as well as attractiveness of the region as an investment destination for various categories of industries, warehousing and logistics operators;

ii. Tapping potential traffic along the Western DFC and of Northern states which is likely to galvanise rail-based freight movement with high-end operational features of faster and high-capacity freight trains. It will serve as a world-class multi modal facility that provides for efficient storage/transitioning of goods to/from DFC, thereby catering to the escalated freight traffic;

iii. Offering an attractive destination to freight companies and customers to boost industrial development in the region and creating economic opportunities. The facility will not only house standard container handling activities but will create various value added services.



*AKT/VBA/SH*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
21-May, 2018 19:03 IST
*Raksha Mantri Inaugurates Workshop on AI in National Security and Defence *

The Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman inaugurated the ‘Stakeholders’ Workshop on Artificial Intelligence in National Security and Defence, Listing of Use Cases’, here today. It was attended by Chairman DRDO & Secretary Department of Defence R&D Dr S Christopher, Secretary (Defence Production) Dr Ajay Kumar and other senior officials of the Ministry of Defence and Services.

Artificial Intelligence (AI), a branch of computer science dealing with the simulation of intelligent behaviour in computers, has shown significant technical advancement in some of the developed countries.


Most of this progress is due to advances in the AI sub-field of Machine Learning (ML).
Most experts believe this rapid progress will continue and even accelerate.
Most AI research advances are occurring in the private sector and academia.
AI has a potential to have transformative impact on national security. It is also seen that AI is essentially a dual use technology. While it can fuel technology driven economic growth, it also has potential to provide military superiority. India has strong IT industry and huge talent pool of engineers which are advantages which need to be leveraged. To study the whole gamut of issues surrounding strategic implications of AI in national security perspective, in global context, a multi-stakeholder Task Force represented by members from the Government, Services, Academia, Industry Professionals and Start-ups has been constituted with the approval of the Raksha Mantri for developing future roadmap on AI with following goals -


To establish tactical deterrent in the region.
To support its peaceful and commercial use.
To mitigate catastrophic risk.
To visualize potential transformative weaponry of future.
To facilitate in keeping a check on non-state actors.
To develop intelligent, autonomous robotic systems.
To enhance capabilities for collection and analysis of data and also creation of data.
To bolster cyber defence.
The Terms of Reference for the AI Task Force, of Ministry of Defence are as under-


Study use of AI by other leading countries including US, China, Japan, Germany, Russia etc.
Study of level of AI/ML development in India in general and specific in the context of defence needs.
Make recommendations of making India a significant power of AI in defence specifically in the area of aviation, naval, land systems, cyber, nuclear, and biological warfare; Recommendations to include both defensive and offensive needs including counter AI needs. Make specific recommendations with respect to arrangements for AI safety required within defence ecosystem.
Make recommendations for policy and institutional interventions that are required to regulate and encourage a robust AI based technologies for defence sector in the country. Specific suggestions for increased focus on AI within DRDO, BEL, service units, selected academic institutions of the country.
Considering that most AI work is happening in private sector, make recommendations to work with start-ups/commercial industry in the field of use of AI for defence purposes.
Recommendations for RFIs that need to be floated in next 2 years on dual use AI capabilities.
Make recommendations regarding appropriate strategies of working with startups in US working in this area.
Recommendations for funding required to achieve aforementioned goals.


The AI Task Force of Ministry of Defence under the Chairmanship Shri C Chandrasekharan, Chairman of Tata Sons, has met twice on 10 February and 28 April 2018. In the last meeting it was discussed that one of the key approach for the use of AI is to work on building profile that mimics normal behaviour by learning from the data generated from a given use case. Then using machine learning/ deep learning techniques, one can draw correlations among various parameters in an automated way (from the huge data set) and can flag pattern and anomalous behaviour for further analysis and insights. This essentially forms the basis for AI based applications. Thus, it was decided that a Stakeholders’ Workshop on AI in National Security and Defence shall be organized for ‘Listing of Use Cases.














The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman at the inaugural ceremony of the ‘Stakeholders’ Workshop on Artificial Intelligence in National Security and Defence, Listing of Use Cases, in New Delhi on May 21, 2018. The Chairman DRDO and Secretary Department of Defence R&D, Dr. S. Christopher, the Secretary (Defence Production), Dr. Ajay Kumar and other senior officials of the Ministry of Defence and Services are also seen.







The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman addressing at the inaugural ceremony of the ‘Stakeholders’ Workshop on Artificial Intelligence in National Security and Defence, Listing of Use Cases, in New Delhi on May 21, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/business/In...h4033-crore/article23956818.ece?homepage=true

Larsen & Toubro (L&T) on Tuesday said its subsidiary L&T Construction has won orders worth ₹4,033 crore in the domestic market.

“The buildings and factories business of L&T Construction has bagged orders worth ₹4,033 crore,” the engineering and construction major said in a BSE filing.

L&T said the company has secured an order from a government client for the design and construction of 1,125 residential towers of G+3 floors in Visakhapatnam, Prakasam, Guntur and Krishna districts in Andhra Pradesh.

It has won another order from a cement manufacturer for the construction of cement plants in Odisha and Andhra Pradesh on design and build model.

The company said it has bagged another turnkey order from a government client in Patna (Bihar) to establish a cancer institute along with the supply, installation and commissioning of medical equipment

Shares of the company were trading at ₹1,327.60 apiece, up 1.04 per cent on BSE.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
22-May, 2018 18:39 IST
*DAC Approves Measures to Simplify Defence Procurement Procedure *

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, met here today.

In continuation of its efforts to streamline defence procurement procedures and to reduce timelines so as to ensure timely delivery of equipment to the Armed Forces, the DAC discussed and approved various measures to simplify the defence procurement procedure. These measures will be incorporated in the DPP-16, the manual governing the defence procurement procedure. The significant changes inter-alia include devolution of powers within the Ministry of Defence and the Service Headquarters, concurrent running of the acquisition process instead of sequential stage clearance, deletion of repetitive processes, aligning of various documents with revised financial guidelines, amongst others. These measures will go a long way in obviating undue procedural delays and will hasten activities besides shrinking procurement timelines. 

These amendments form part of the ongoing Business Process Re-engineering in Defence Capital procurements.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Hindustani78 said:


> Ministry of Defence
> 22-May, 2018 18:39 IST
> *DAC Approves Measures to Simplify Defence Procurement Procedure *
> 
> The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, met here today.
> 
> In continuation of its efforts to streamline defence procurement procedures and to reduce timelines so as to ensure timely delivery of equipment to the Armed Forces, the DAC discussed and approved various measures to simplify the defence procurement procedure. These measures will be incorporated in the DPP-16, the manual governing the defence procurement procedure. The significant changes inter-alia include devolution of powers within the Ministry of Defence and the Service Headquarters, concurrent running of the acquisition process instead of sequential stage clearance, deletion of repetitive processes, aligning of various documents with revised financial guidelines, amongst others. These measures will go a long way in obviating undue procedural delays and will hasten activities besides shrinking procurement timelines.
> 
> These amendments form part of the ongoing Business Process Re-engineering in Defence Capital procurements.



We also need a *national aeronautics commission* to speed up acquisition and overseeing the development of different type off aircrafts.

Very much like how a *Space commission* under the PMO has bore such wonderful results for ISRO.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

*A joint operation conducted by the 6 Assam Rifles and 27 Assam Rifles on Monday got them a major breakthrough against subversive elements .*

*Through the recovery of a huge cache of arms, ammunition and explosives in Manipur’s Ukhrul district as even taken as sample (Aaron Chown / AFP Representative Photo)*


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs (CCEA)
23-May, 2018 15:43 IST
*Cabinet approves restructuring of balance sheet of Scooters India Limited, Lucknow *

The Cabinet Committee on Economic Affairs, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval for restructuring of balance sheet of Scooters India Limited, Lucknow (SIL) by way of:




reduction of equity of Rs. 85.21 crore in the share capital of SIL held by Government of India against accumulated losses. The reduction would be deemed to have taken effect as on 31.03.2013 and
freezing the interest on the Non-Plan loan of Rs. 1.89 crore released to SIL during 2012-13 from the date of its release to the company and conversion into equity of the outstanding principal amount of Rs. 1.89 crore.


With this approval, the balance sheets of Scooters India Limited from 2012-13 onwards will be regularised and further restructuring will be effected accordingly. This is also expected to clear a hurdle in the process of disinvestment of the company.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

Ocean researchers has now generated a comprehensive in situ observational dataset of the physical, chemical and biological parameters of the southern Bay of Bengal, air–sea interface and the overlying atmosphere. The ocean–atmosphere interaction plays a major role in controlling the weather systems associated with the Indian summer monsoon (June–September).

The field programme was carried out as a part of the Bay of Bengal Boundary Layer Experiment (BoBBLE) to collect the dataset, onboard one of India’s research ships Sindhu Sadhana, and the findings were recently published in the _Bulletin of the American Meteorological Society._

The two-month study — June to July 2016 — was carried out on multiple platforms (ship, ocean gliders and Argo floats) to measure salinity, conductivity, temperature, dissolved oxygen and chlorophyll content in the sea water.

Gliders equipped with photosynthetically active radiation sensors were used for studying the biological components of the water. “Phytoplankton was studied, as the southern Bay of Bengal is a biologically productive region [which is] rich in chlorophyll content,” he says. “The physical processes such as upwelling at the Sri Lankan Dome and [the] nutrient carried by monsoon currents support the biological process.”

June 02, 2018 19:51 IST
Updated: June 02, 2018 19:53 IST





Researchers on board the ocean research vessel Sindhu Sadhana. 



National Institute of Oceanography - Council of Scientific and Industrial *Research *flagging off the indigenously built Research Vessel Sindhu Sadhana

The ship built at ABG Shipyard in Gujarat and equipped with ultra modern research facilities was flagged off by MP K. Haribabu in the presence of NIO-Goa Director S.W.A. Naqvi.

It carries 29 scientists headed by V.S.N. Murthy, in-charge of NIO Visakhapatnam Regional Centre and 28-member crew headed by Captain S.R. Lokhande.

“RV Sindhu Sadhana is a new asset for underwater exploration to carry out monsoon experiments and know ocean processes in deep sea basins of Andamans.

It will be useful for carrying out studies on poly metallic nodules in Central Indian Ocean to explore deep-sea minerals like nickel, copper and cobalt-rich manganese crusts,” Dr. Naqvi said.

The vessel is designed for a cruising speed of 13.5 knots and endurance of 45 days.

It has 10 modern laboratories fitted with state-of-the art equipment to facilitate high precision data and sample collection.

RV Sindhu Sadhana has facilities for online data collection and processing from single-beam and multi-beam echo sounders, water column and sub-bottom profiler, gravimeter, magnetometer, Acoustic Doppler Current Profiler and conductivity-temperature-depth (CTD) profiler.

It also has autonomous weather station (AWS), air quality monitors and sampling gears such as A-frame, Gamma frame, CTD winch and deep sea winches with supporting cranes.

The vessel has dynamic positioning system to allow holding the ship at a point for various sampling including 240 meter long sediment cores.

It can facilitate precise deployment of instrumented moorings, towing of Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROV) and Autonomous Underwater Vehicles (AUVs).

India: CSIR-NIO's Research Vessel Dedicated to Nation


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*GaN research by DRDO for AESA radars.*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*Photos: A peek into the world’s largest graveyard for ships in Alang*
Jun 03, 2018 14:33 IST













7/8
*Ship breakers globally bought 25.2 million deadweight tonnes (dwt) of vessels upto early July, against 33.8 million dwt all of last year, with Bangladesh being the largest buyer, according to shipping services firm Clarkson. “Everyone thought prices will improve and bought a lot, but now they are sitting on huge inventories,” said Islam. “It will be a disaster in the coming months”, he adds. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*Considering the risk factors, the European Commission will introduce tougher environmental controls after December. While not specifically banning beach scrapping, owners of ships registered in EU countries will have to scrap them at approved facilities, a move that could favour countries such as China and Turkey where ships are taken apart in docks. But for many that could come too late and some, including Alang’s Sagar Laxmi Ship Breakers, are simply targeting other industries such as construction. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*A worker carries a gas cylinder past decommissioned ships being dismantled at the Alang shipyard in the western state of Gujarat. Hit by a flood of cheap Chinese steel and new European Union environmental rules, more than half of the ship-breaking yards have shut in the past two years and the future of the trade in India and neighbours Bangladesh and Pakistan is bleak. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*Workers wearing protective gear arrive to dismantle a decommissioned ship. The trade in Alang used to employ about 60,000 directly, with thousands more in spin-off businesses. But roads on the 11 km (7 mile) beach front that locals say used to buzz with people and trucks, now appear deserted and dozens of shops displaying everything from crockery to computers ripped out of ships are struggling to get supplies. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*Workers pull a rope tied to a decommissioned oil rig to dismantle it. According to the Ship Recycling Industries Association India, the number of active yards in Alang have fallen to 50 this year from more than 100 in 2014 and the number of vessels beached also dropped to a six-year low of 275 last year. “China is selling below the price of recycled steel,” said Amit B. Padia, owner of Sagar Laxmi Ship Breakers. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*In India, with a plunge in steel prices, ship owners are getting about $3.6 million less for the 25,000 tonnes of recoverable metal from a typical iron ore or coal carrying ship than just eight months ago. Following the figures, the situation is equally bad in Pakistan, “It has always been a cyclical business but people who have been in this industry tell me this is the worst in 30 years,” said Shoaib Sultan, the owner of Horizon Ship Recycling in Karachi. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*“People are running this business from their heart, not from their mind,” said Chintan Kalthia, whose company R.L. Kalthia Ship Breaking Pvt Ltd runs one of Alang’s more modern yards. “But this is my last ship. This business is dying,” he added. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*Workers sort out metal scrap from a decommissioned ship at the shipyard. “Three years ago there were about 80 yards, now it’s down to 25. I think another 10-15 yards will go,” said Zahirul Islam, director of PHP Shipbreaking and Recycling Industries Ltd in Chittagong. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*




7/8
*Ship breakers globally bought 25.2 million deadweight tonnes (dwt) of vessels upto early July, against 33.8 million dwt all of last year, with Bangladesh being the largest buyer, according to shipping services firm Clarkson. “Everyone thought prices will improve and bought a lot, but now they are sitting on huge inventories,” said Islam. “It will be a disaster in the coming months”, he adds. (Amit Dave / REUTERS)*


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*HAL carries out hot weather tests on its LUH in city*
Source: The Hitavada Date: 06 Jun 2018 11:25:57
583








*By Nandu Andhare,*

Hindustan Aeronautics Limited (HAL) carried out some critical tests on its latest platform named Light Utility Helicopter (LUH), in the city on Tuesday.


Speaking exclusively to The Hitavada, HAL’s Chief Test Pilot Wg Cdr Unnikrishna Pillay(Retd) informed that the LUH has tremendous demand from all the three wings of Defence services, mainly for its utility of being used as an Air Ambulance, that can carry two stretchers, one doctor and one attendant, or load of 1.2 tons, besides the crew of two. Moreover, the ageing fleet of Chetaks and Cheetahs are becoming more demanding with regards to its maintenance and increasing demands of the Services of getting a better, more modern platform, with superior avionics, to meet its requirements of operating in adverse weather conditions like hot climate, cold climate, high altitude pickets, mountains and valleys and the missions over the sea. “The Chetaks and Cheetahs,” said Wg Cdr Unnikrishna, “I have served very successfully for 50 years now and time has come to replace them.

The LUHs are suitably designed and are easy to maintain because of indigenous technology and can be suitably modified to suit the requirements of the buyer. Moreover, with Indian economy looking up, LUH assures us of a big market for its use. India used to earlier tie up with a foreign manufacturer to design a chopper for our use, costing a fortune. Today, we have the technology to design a platform suitable to our needs.”


The LUH has high-tech computers on board, has its own cooling system, which needs to be monitored in hot weather conditions. Similarly, gear box with oil with thermal cooling system, engine and other things that are critical, need to be tested in such hot weather conditions. “So, we parked the chopper on the tarmac, exposed it to the Sun and let it absorb the outside heat, so as to give us data on how the various systems on board are behaving in such trying conditions. There are temperature sensors fitted on the chopper at various points that provide data to the systems monitoring on the ground and on reaching the limit prescribed, it alerts the pilot. There are designers and technicians on the ground who will monitor flaws, if any, and avoid risks,” Wg Cdr Unnikrishna told The Hitavada.


LUH has also has a good civil market, which will flourish ,once the Defence services start using the choppers and its trained Crew and technicians are available after their retirement, to fly in the civil service. HAL is a huge organisation having more than 30,000 employees, with factories in Karnataka, Maharashtra, Orissa, UP and Kerala. “There is one coming up in Goa now. I have been with HAL since 1999 , after retiring from the Indian Air Force and currently stationed at Bangalore,” explained Wg Cdr Unnikrishna Pillay.


Asked about his next visit, Wg Cdr Pillay gave that handsome boyish smile and said, “Yes, but with a Multirole Helicopter, a heavy lift machine, designed by HAL. But, it will take three years for that.”


Asked about his completion of the mission in Nagpur, Wg Cdr Pillay reiterated, “*Yes. Now, we fly out on Wednesday and reach Bangalore. We will later go to Leh for the cold weather tests”.*

http://thehitavada.com/Encyc/2018/6/6/HAL-carries-out-hot-weather-tests-on-its-LUH-in-city.aspx


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
10-August, 2018 17:24 IST
RM to Launch UP Defence Industrial Corridor Projects at Aligarh 

When the ‘Make in India’ initiative was launched to transform India into a global design and manufacturing hub, Defence Manufacturing was identified as one of the 25 key sectors. The announcement of setting up of two corridors – one in Tamil Nadu and the other in UP- exclusively for defence manufacturing in the current year’s budget, is a logical continuum to this policy of the Government. In the intervening period of almost 4 years, several steps have been taken to promote indigenisation in the defence sector. The inclusion of the Indigenous Design, Development and Manufacture (IDDM) category and giving it the top priority in capital acquisition, introduction of the Make Procedure, simplification of the licensing process and modification of the offset policy, are some of these steps. Introduction of a more industry friendly Defence Production Policy, further revisions to the offset policy, simplification of export and import processes are also in progress and are likely to be implemented soon. While these steps are all in the right direction, there is a need for focussed action at a localised level and develop specialised zones dedicated to various facets of defence production.

For the corridor in UP, six nodal points have been identified, viz. Agra, Aligarh, Lucknow, Kanpur, Chitrakoot and Jhansi. Stakeholder interactions have already been held in Lucknow, Kanpur, Agra and Jhansi.  All the interactions have seen huge response from the industries in and around the locations. The interactive meets were organised by the Indian Industries Association (IIA), which is the largest organisation of Small and Medium Industries in UP.

The next day-long interactive session is scheduled in Aligarh, in hotel The Royal Residency on August 11, 2018. Raksha Mantri, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman and Chief Minister of UP, Shri Yogi Adityanath, Ministers of UP and senior officials of the Central and State Government would be present for the interactions. Senior representatives from the DPSUs, Ordnance Factories and DRDO will also be present. There will be an exhibition of products by the Armed Forces/DPSUs/DRDO which are planned to be indigenised over the next five years. Interactive sessions with Ambassadors of several countries and captains of the Indian defence industries and the Industry Associations have also been planned.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-June, 2018 16:10 IST
*MoD Enhances Financial Powers of DRDO* 

To enhance efficiency and effectiveness of Defence Research establishments, Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman has decided to delegate greater financial powers to various authorities. This wind of change in Defence Research and Development (R&D) is intended to neutralise the ill-effects of over-centralisation and facilitate quicker decision making. This is in line with similar financial delegations made to Armed Forces in the last one year. The delegated powers now stands enhanced as under:-


Powers of Secretary, Defence R&D to sanction projects and for procurements enhanced from Rs. 75 Crore to Rs. 150 Crore and for the Directors General (DG) enhanced from Rs. 50 Crore to Rs. 75 Crore
Enhancement of powers for Proprietary Article Certificate (PAC) cases
From Rs. 50 Crore. to Rs. 150 Crore for Secretary Defence (R&D);
From Rs. 25 Crore to Rs. 75 Crore to DGs;
From Rs. 2 Crore to Rs. 5 Crore for Lab Directors.

Enhancement of powers for Single Tender cases
From Rs. 50 Crore to Rs. 75 Crore for Secretary Defence (R&D);
From Rs. 25 Crore to Rs. 37.5 Crore for DGs;
From Rs. 1 Crore to Rs. 2.5 Crore for Lab Directors.

All Competent Financial Authority empowered to reallocate funds, reduce and enhance costs of projects/programmes within their delegated powers.
The powers of Director General (DG) have been enhanced from Rs. 3 Crore to Rs. 5 Crore for sanctioning Research projects to Universities, Technological Institutions and to Indigenous Defence Industry under the Technology Development Fund Scheme of DRDO.
Powers of post-contract management and maintenance support in respect of contracts for which CFA is the Ministry of Defence, have been delegated to Directors General of DRDO in line with the delegations already made to the Armed Forces.
Delegations for Hygiene and Maintenance Contracts, training expenses, miscellaneous and contingent activities have been rationalized and enhanced to ensure that sanctions are given at the Director and DG levels with minimal flow of files to DRDO HQ.
Consequently, the powers for sanctioning of projects and for procurements that were hitherto with the Secretary Defence R&D have now been delegated to the Directors General of DRDO and the delegation to the Secretary, Defence R&D has been doubled, A number of powers relating to day-to-day functioning that were centralized at DRDO HQ have now been delegated to the DGs and Lab Directors. The delegations also bring flexibility in Universities and by indigenous defence industry. All the delegations that had been made in respect of the services have also been extended to the DRDO.

The Director Generals of DRDO has expressed their satisfaction at this major initiative by the Government and have opined that these forward-looking measures would ensure that majority of the decisions relating to implementation and functioning would largely be taken within the technology clusters whereas policy issues would primarily come to the Government. Given the geographically dispersed Clusters and Laboratories, this will be greatly reduce file movements to and from the DRDO HQ at New Delhi and facilitate faster decision-making.

****


----------



## Hindustani78

NITI Aayog
14-August, 2018 14:21 IST
*NITI Aayog launches “Pitch to MOVE” *

Mobility Pitch competition for budding startups in the mobility field Winners to be felicitated by the Hon’ble Prime Minister during MOVE: TheGlobal Mobility Summit 2018 

NITI Aayog has launched “Pitch to MOVE” - a mobility pitch competition that aims to provide budding entrepreneurs of India a unique opportunity to pitch their business ideas to a distinguished jury. Startups working in the various fields of mobility can pitch their ideas to industry leaders and Venture Capitalists for raising investments. Winners of the event will be felicitated by Hon’ble PM during the Global Mobility Summit.

"Pitch to MOVE aims to identify and incentivise the startups, which will help the Government realize its vision of Shared, Connected, Intermodal and Environment Friendly Mobility for India. The objective is to harness the latest disruption for generating employment and growth in our country. We look forward to working together with these startups", said Dr. Rajiv Kumar, Vice Chairman, NITI Aayog.

The importance of mobility as the potential driver of innovation, job creation, economic growth and social change for the 21st century is highlighted time and again. With rapidly evolving technologies and business models for delivering mobility services, our goal of cleaner and more efficient mobility systems will be achieved with the help of the dynamic entrepreneurial class of India.

Commenting on the launch, Mr. Amitabh Kant, CEO NITI Aayog noted that “Pitch to MOVE” provides a golden opportunity for early and late startups to push their ideas to reality.

*About “Pitch to MOVE”*

“Pitch to MOVE” is organised by NITI Aayog in collaboration with Invest India and Society of Indian Automobile Manufacturers (SIAM) as a part of a series of engaging featured events in the run up to the main event. The Summit is scheduled to be held on 7th and 8th Sep 2018 at Vigyan Bhawan, in New Delhi and is being inaugurated by the Hon’ble Prime Minister of India.

The competition aims to identify and reward the start-ups offering innovative solutions for shared, connected, and environment friendly mobility. The Startups can be from the domain of Public Mobility, Electric Vehicles, Shared Transport, Last Mile Connectivity, Passenger Transportation, Battery Technology, Automotive IoT, Freight & Logistics, Powertrain/Drivetrain, Experiential, Travel, Mobility Infrastructure and Automotive Electronics etc. The Mobility Pitch Competition is open to primarily startups from various parts of India who are interested in showcasing their business ideas to jury members.

The event is planned in two rounds

_Round 1_: Call for Applications


From 12th August 2018 to 23rd August 2018
Interested participants to fill out a detailed application about their startup on the website (http://mobilitypitch.movesummit.in/). The applications will be screened by experts from the industry and selected candidates will be called for the next round.
_Round 2_: The Final Pitch


On 4th September 2018 in New Delhi
The participants selected in Round 1 will be called to pitch in front of a Jury in New Delhi. Participants will be judged on various parameters and finally 3 startups will be chosen as winners.
The winners of the mobility pitch will receive support from the VCs and additionally have the opportunity to be felicitated by the Hon’ble Prime Minister on the 8th September 2018 during the Valedictory session of MOVE Summit.

For last date of submissions for the event is 23rdAugust, 2018 and for more details visit http://mobilitypitch.movesummit.in

*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Food & Public Distribution
16-August, 2018 16:07 IST
*BIS raid Packaged Drinking Water Manufacturing Unit* 

Bureau of Indian Standards (BIS) conducted an enforcement raid recently on M/s Hi-Tech Aqua,in Mayapuri Industrial Area, Delhi. The firm was manufacturing Packaged Drinking Water packed in 20L capacity filled jars under brand “Freshier” with spurious licence no. CM/L-8726490.

A substantial quantity of empty 20L capacity jars with brand “Parie” with spurious licence no. CM/L-8556592 and brand “Bisleri” with spurious licence no. CM/L-0002500232 were also found in aforesaid premises. . A huge quantity of above mentioned jars were seized.

The manufacturing of Packaged Drinking Water without having a valid BIS licence is a cognizable offence under Section 17 (3) of BIS Act, 2016.

****


----------



## Fawadqasim1

acetophenol said:


> Pistol AUTO 9 mm 1A


Is based on cz75 design


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
19-August, 2018 19:53 IST
*Successful Flight Tests of Smart Anti Airfield Weapon *

Indigenously designed and developed guided bombs Smart Anti Airfield Weapon (SAAW) were successfully flight tested from IAF aircraft at Chandan range. The weapon system was integrated with live warhead and has destroyed the targets with high precision. The telemetry and tracking systems captured all the mission events. This weapon is capable of destroying variety of ground targets using precision navigation. A total of three tests with different release conditions were conducted during 16 to 18 August 2018 and all the mission objectives have been achieved.

The weapon has undergone eight developmental trials till date and performance of system for different ranges under multiple launch conditions has been demonstrated. Senior officials from DRDO, HAL and Indian Air Force participated and witnessed the flight tests.

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman congratulated the DRDO, IAF and HAL on the successful flight tests for further boosting the defence capabilities of the country. 













Sudarshan is within the 10 meters. (CEP is measurement of a weapon’s precision.) In addition to the Jaguars and the Mig-27s, in future Sudarshan can be fitted on to Tejas too.


----------



## Hindustani78

In 1946, there were 16 ordnance factories that existed in the India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-August, 2018 17:45 IST
*Dr G. Satheesh Reddy appointed Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman, DRDO *

The Appointments Committee of the Cabinet has approved the appointment of Dr G. Satheesh Reddy, Distinguished Scientist and Scientific Adviser to Defence Minister (SA to RM) to the post of Secretary, Department of Defence Research and Development (DDR&D) and Chairman, Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).



*A Profile*

Dr Satheesh Reddy is well known for his significant contributions towards indigenous design, development, deployment of diversified Missiles & Strategic Systems, Guided Weapons, Avionics technologies and for sustained efforts in advancement of Aerospace technologies & Industries in India.

He graduated in Electronics and Communication Engineering from JNTU, Anantapur and received his M.S & Ph.D from JNTU Hyderabad. He joined Defence Research and Development Laboratory (DRDL), Hyderabad in the year 1986 and subsequently joined Research Centre Imarat (RCI), the brain child of Dr Kalam, after its formation. From a young navigation scientist and System Manager he rose steadily and after his multiple significant appointments and decades of sustained contributions to Defence R&D, was elevated as Distinguished Scientist in Sep 2014 and was appointed as Scientific Adviser to Defence Minister in May 2015.

As SA to RM, significantly contributed towards the formulation of many national policies and pivotal in evolving roadmap for self-sufficiency in Missiles. As Director General, Missiles and Strategic Systems (DG, MSS), he spearheaded Dr APJ Abdul Kalam Missile Complex Laboratories - ASL, DRDL and RCI, ITR, TBRL & other technical facilities. He led the design and development of a wide range of tactical and strategic missile systems to attain complete self-sufficiency in Missiles and initiated many new projects to equip Armed forces with state-of-the-art weapons and technologies. He invigorated the BMD programme and developed the mission critical technologies for Long Range Agni-5 missile. As Director, RCI, he led many Programmes, Projects and steered the development of indigenous RF and IIR Seekers. As Programme Director, successfully developed the Medium Range SAMs and achieved a streak of successes in the maiden missions. As Project Director, developed the country’s first 1000kg class Guided Bomb and laid foundation for Long Range Smart Guided Weapons. He is a renowned Navigation expert and as Project Director and Technology Director, steered the design and development of indigenous Inertial Sensors, SatNav Receivers, advanced Inertial Navigation Systems for a variety of defence applications including the Ship Navigation.

He holds the distinction of being inducted as Fellow of Royal Institute of Navigation (FRIN), London, Royal Aeronautical Society, UK (FRAeS) and Foreign Member of the Academy of Navigation & Motion Control, Russia. He is an Honorary Fellow of CSI & Project Management Association of India, Fellow of Indian National Academy of Engineering, IET (UK), Associate Fellow of American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics, USA and many other Academies/scientific bodies in the country and abroad.

For his distinguished contributions, Dr Satheesh received several prestigious international and national awards which includes the Indian Science Congress Association Homi J. Bhabha Memorial Gold Medal, National Aeronautical Prize, National Design Award, National Systems Gold Medal, the first IEI-IEEE (USA) joint award for Engineering Excellence and was conferred with the Silver Medal of Royal Aeronautical Society, London. He is also a recipient of Dr Biren Roy Space Science Design Award, Astronautical Society of India Rocketry & Related technologies Award and has been conferred with Honorary Degrees of Doctor of Science by many leading Universities in the country.


*Dr. G. Satheesh Reddy appointed DRDO Chief *


  Special Correspondent 
NEW DELHI, August 25, 2018 18:05 IST
Updated: August 25, 2018 18:09 IST






Dr. G. Satheesh Reddy. File photo | Photo Credit:  K.V. Poornachandrakumar 

https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/dr-g-satheesh-reddy-appointed-drdo-chief/article24780421.ece

* The post had been vacant since May after the then Chief Dr. S. Christopher stepped down *
The Government on Saturday appointed eminent scientist Dr. G. Satheesh Reddy as the Chairman of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO).

The top post of the DRDO had been vacant since May after the then Chief Dr. S. Christopher stepped down.

“The Appointments Committee of the Cabinet has approved the appointment of Dr. G Satheesh Reddy, Scientific Advisor to Raksha Mantri to the post of Secretary, Department of Defence Research & development and Chairman, DRDO for a period of two years with effect from the date of assumption of charge or until further orders, whichever is earlier,” a Government order said.

A missile scientist, Dr. Reddy was holding charge as the Scientific Advisor to the Defence Minister and also as Director General of the strategic missiles division.

As head of the Research Centre Imarat (RCI), he is credited with the indigenous development of seeker technology, a critical component in missiles.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-August, 2018 15:37 IST
*DAC Approves Procurement for Services amounting to Nearly Rs. 46,000 Crores *

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by Hon’ble Defence Minister Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, met on 25 Aug 2018 and accorded approval for procurement for the Services amounting to approximately Rs. 46,000 crores.



The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), in a landmark decision today, approved procurement of 111 Utility Helicopters for the Indian Navy at a cost of over Rs. 21,000 crores. This is the first project under the MoD’s prestigious Strategic Partnership (SP) Model that aims at providing significant fillip to the Government’s ‘Make in India’ programme. SP Model envisages indigenous manufacturing of major defence platforms by an Indian Strategic Partner, who will collaborate with foreign OEM, acquire niche technologies and set up production facilities in the Country. The model has a long-term vision of promoting India as a manufacturing hub for defence equipment thus enhancing self-sufficiency and establishing an industrial and R&D ecosystem, capable of meeting the future requirements of the Armed Forces. The contract when finalised, would result in a vibrant and wide-spread Defence industrial eco-system in the Indian Aviation Sector with the Private Industry and MSMEs as major stakeholders.



In further quest for modernisation of the Armed forces the DAC also granted approval to a few other proposals amounting to approximately Rs. 24,879.16 crores, which included approval for procurement of 150 numbers of Indigenously Designed and Developed 155 mm Advanced Towed Artillery Gun Systems for the Indian Army at an approximate cost of Rs 3,364.78 crores. These guns have been indigenously designed & developed by DRDO and will be manufactured by production agencies, as nominated by DRDO. They are likely to be the mainstay of Artillery in the near future. A nod to these major schemes will provide a fillip to the ‘Make in India’ push by the Government, will help create self-reliance in the Country in Defence manufacturing sector and has the potential of making the Defence Industry as a major engine of India’s economic growth.



To enhance the capability of Navy at sea, approval has also been granted for procurement of Anti-Submarine capable, 24 in number Multi Role Helicopters, which are an integral part of the frontline warships like the Aircraft Carriers, destroyers, frigates and corvettes. Availability of MRH with the Navy would plug the existing capability gap.



In addition, procurement of 14 Vertically Launched Short Range Missile Systems was also cleared by the DAC. Of these, 10 systems will be indigenously developed. These systems will boost the self-defence capability of ships against Anti-Ship Missiles.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Personnel, Public Grievances & Pensions
25-August, 2018 17:53 IST
*ACC Appointment *

The appointments Committee of the Cabinet has approved the appointment of Dr. G. Satheesh Reddy, Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri to the post of Secretary, Department of Defence Research & Development (DDR&D) and Chairman, Defence Research Development Organization (DRDO) For a period of two years w.e.f. the date of assumption of charge or until further orders, whichever is earlier.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
27-August, 2018 20:25 IST
*DR G. SATHEESH REDDY Takes over as Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman, DRDO *

Dr. G Satheesh Reddy took over the charge of Secretary, Department of Defence R&D and Chairman, DRDO, here today.

Dr. Reddy is a renowned missile scientist known for his significant contributions towards indigenous design, development, deployment of diversified Missiles & Strategic Systems, Guided Weapons, Avionics Technologies. He has contributed towards advancement of Aerospace Technologies & Industries in India.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Finance
29-August, 2018 13:07 IST
Additional 2 percent Dearness Allowance (DA) for Central Government employees and Dearness Relief (DR) to pensioners w.e.f. 1st July, 2018 

The Union Cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modihas approved to release an additional instalment of Dearness Allowance (DA) to Central Government employees and Dearness Relief (DR) to pensioners w.e.f. 01.07.2018 representing an increase of 2% over the existing rate of 7% of the Basic Pay/Pension, to compensate for price rise.

The combined impact on the exchequer on account of both Dearness Allowance and Deamess Relief would be Rs.6112.20 crore per annum and Rs.4074.80 crore in the financial year 2018-19 (for a period of 08 months from July, 2018 to February, 2019).

This will benefit about 48.41 lakh Central Government employees and 62.03 lakh pensioners.

This increase is in accordance with the accepted formula, which is based on the recommendations of the 7th Central Pay Commission.



******

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi chairing twenty- eighth interaction through PRAGATI - the ICT-based, multi-modal platform for Pro-Active Governance and Timely Implementation, in New Delhi on August 29, 2018.




The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi chairing twenty- eighth interaction through PRAGATI - the ICT-based, multi-modal platform for Pro-Active Governance and Timely Implementation, in New Delhi on August 29, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Finance and Shipping, Shri P. Radhakrishnan addressing the media, on the occasion of welcoming ceremony of VLCC (Very Large Crude Carrier) vessel M.V. New Diamond, in Chennai on August 31, 2018. The Chairman, Chennai Port Trust, Shri P. Raveendran is also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Communications 
02-September, 2018 17:48 IST
*ITI Limited partners with startups to boost manufacturing of ICT, IoT and Defence Technology based solutions at the first ICT-IoT Expo *

Startups must convert innovative ideas into marketable products and services-Manoj Sinha

ITI Limited today signed agreements with leading startups and original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) covering the manufacturing of a wide range of ICT-IOT based solutions. These include civil and military advanced radar systems, advanced edge router systems, next generation 5G technology products, data storage and networking solutions, digital security solutions, advanced metering solutions, and wi-fi products and solutions.

The agreements were signed today, in the presence of Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Communications and Minister of State for Railways, Shri Manoj Sinha and Chairman, Telecom Commission and Secretary, Department of Telecommunications, Smt. Aruna Sundararajan on the sidelines of the first edition of ITI’s two-day ‘ICT & IoT Startup Tech Expo’ in Bengaluru.

Speaking at the valedictory session of the Tech Expo, Shri Sinha said – “With more than 20,000 startups, India has the second largest ecosystem for startups in the world. I am extremely happy to see ITI promoting startups in the ICT and defence sectors. Such events will provide an effective platform for startups to convert their innovative ideas into marketable products and services. The agreements signed today will also help ITI diversify its’ manufacturing capabilities in partnership with the startups, thereby supporting the sustainable turnaround of ITI.”

ITI Limited has also entered into an agreement with Telecommunication Engineering Center (TEC), New Delhi for establishment of state-of-the-art telecom testing labs at its Bengaluru plant to facilitate mandatory testing of imported and indigenous telecom equipment in India. The foundation stone for a set of telecom testing labs– comprising EMI/EMC lab, Specific Absorption Rate (SAR) lab, Safety lab and Security lab – was laid today by the Minister.


Smt. Aruna Sundararajan, Chairman, Telecom Commission and Secretary, Department of Telecommunications in her address said “The draft National Digital Communications Policy 2018 emphasizes domestic manufacturing of digital communications equipment and components, and aims to introduce a Phased Manufacturing Program for identified product segments to accelerate the achievement of this goal. ITI will manufacture some of the innovative products that have emerged from this unique event. The new manufacturing initiatives of ITI, in partnership with the startups, should focus on creating Indian IPRs in the communications sector.”

Speaking on the occasion, Shri K Alagesan, Chairman and Managing Director, ITI Limited thanked the participants of the Tech Expo 2018, and welcomed their partnership with ITI to create mutually beneficial outcomes. More than 500 startups and tech entrepreneurs actively participated in the event.

<><><><><>


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
05-September, 2018 17:27 IST

The acquisition of Larsen & Toubro Electrical and Industry Automation division have spur growth in domestic manufacturing in line with the Make in India initiative of the Government of India. He was speaking during a meeting in New Delhi today. He said that this project, combined with digital know-how, will result in greater domestic production, increased exports, reduced imports and effectively provide a wide range of product offerings at competitive prices.

A global leader in Energy Management and Automation advanced Technologies, has entered into an agreement to acquire Larsen & Toubro Electrical and Industry Automation division. Temasek, the investment fund owned by Singapore government, will invest together in this operation a total amount of Rs. 14,000 crores.

Suresh Prabhu further stated that the project will be one of the largest ever investments in manufacturing sector by a Singapore government company in the country and will contribute to both Invest in India and Make in India initiatives. With the project, India will become the third largest country of operation.

India will make efforts to develop India as the fourth hub globally to cater to the growing Indian market as well as develop it as the manufacturing and R&D hub for export to other new and emerging markets, including Africa, the Middle East, and South-East Asia. The other three hubs are the United States of America, Russian Federation and China. The project will also benefit the wider Indian economy by creating significant employment opportunities in India. It will alsocreate significant personnel development and global employment opportunities for local talent with enhanced skills in Digital and loT technologies.



****






Ministry of Defence
05-September, 2018 18:06 IST
BEL Order Book Crosses 50,000 Crore landmark 
*
An order worth Rs 9,200 crore for supply of seven Long Range Surface-to-Air Missile (LRSAM) systems has pushed the order book of Navratna Defence PSU Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) beyond 50,000 crore for the first time in history of the company. 

The Navratna DPSU is confident that this is just the beginning and is looking at maintaining a healthy order inflow with business segments such as Radars & Weapon Systems, Electronic Warfare Systems, Fire Control Systems, Communication Systems and C4I Systems driving its growth in the coming days.

The company has entered into contracts worth about 9,200 crore with Mazagon Dock Limited (MDL) and Garden Reach Shipbuilders and Engineers (GRSE) to supply LRSAM systems to be fitted onboard seven ships to be built by these two shipbuilders. This is the highest-ever single value order bagged by BEL.Director (Mktg), BEL, SmtAnandi Ramalingam, signed the contracts on behalf of BEL with MDL and GRSE.

As the lead integrator of Akash Missile system, BEL has already proven its prowess in the realm of Turnkey Missile Systems. The company is now geared up for futuristic programmes such as the Quick Response Surface to Air Missile (QRSAM) for the Army, Medium Range Surface to Air Missile (MRSAM) for the Air Force and Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LRSAM) for the Navy. BEL is the lead integrator of LRSAM systems for the Navy’s P-17A stealth frigates.

The BEL will continue its indigenisation efforts in line with the ‘Make in India’ initiative. Strategies and action plans are in place to face competition, maintain its technological edge and retain its leadership position in strategic electronics.

***********
*



*
Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship
05-September, 2018 17:53 IST
*Shri Dharmendra Pradhan launches an array of initiatives towards strengthening the skills ecosystem *

Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship (MSDE) today announced an array of initiatives towards strengthening the skills ecosystem in India. The announcement was made by Shri Dharmendra Pradhan,Minister of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship & Petroleum and Natural Gas.

Details of initiatives launched are as below:


To ensure standardization of training and learning across all programs, DGT has aligned its courses with National Skills Qualifications Framework (NSQF), a competencybased framework. A comprehensive instructional trainer manual for imparting NSQF aligned trainingwas unveiled. This will help createa standardized skilled workforce with high degree of horizontal and vertical mobility.
A tripartite MoU was signed between DGT, NSDC and Adobe India. The collaboration with Adobe will follow the launch of Adobe Digital Disha - a program focused on helping Pradhan MantriKaushalKendras and ITIs to leverage the power of Adobe Spark to integrate creativity and digital literacy into classrooms and curriculum, encouraging students to develop essential skills needed for jobs in the digital era. Adobe Digital Disha is expected to touch the lives of over 1 million students and teachers across India by the year 2020.
A MoU was signed between National Skill Development Corporation(NSDC) and IBM India to address the demand of skilled workforce in futuristic job roles. NSDC is partnering with IBM Skills Academy to facilitate the provision of Asia Pacific Skills Academy’s Badges, Career Pathways, and related IBM offerings to promote and embolden the Skill India Mission for the Future of Work through NSDC’s approved training providers. Providing students with career-oriented training program on technologies like AI, Cloud, Big Data, Cybersecurity etc., will better prepare millennials for new jobs. With this tie up, Pradhan MantriKaushalKendras will also be able to impart training using the virtual platform of IBM.
For the first time, affiliation has been granted to an ITI in Pune Cantonment for 5 trades. MSDE plans to open similar ITIs in other Cantonment areas
Affiliation has been granted to an ITI being run by Blind People’s Association- Ahmedabad. Special Divyang friendly trades have been affiliated in the ITI. It is the first affiliation given to an ITI catering to the skilling of Divyangs. MSDE plans to open similar ITIs in other states
In line with the MSDE’s mission to ensure the best quality of training in ITIs, a special one month Crafts Instructor Training Scheme (CITS) Course was also announced. This course will help ensure availability of trained instructors in ITIs through Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) mode
A new course “UNMANNED AERIAL VEHICLE/DRONE PILOT” was launched to create trained people who can fly drones, observing standard guidelines and carry out its maintenance. It will help create a pool of trained manpower who can fly and control drones in line with Ministry of Civil Aviation’s Drone policy


Speaking on the occasion,Shri Dharmendra Pradhan said, “On the occasion of Teachers Day, I congratulate all teachers who play an immense role in nation building through educating students. I congratulate the ITIs who have been felicitated today and commend them for the wonderful work they are doing to create a skilled workforce in India.The rapid evolution of technology and innovation are changing the fundamentals of skills needed to thrive in today’s digital era. Newer jobs are being created in emerging areas – bringing forward the need of the youth to acquire a new breed of skillsets that will help them leverage the opportunity and maximize their own potential. Today, I am glad that major IT companies like Adobe and IBM have joined us in this mission to drive skills and proficiency in emerging areas among the masses of India”

Coinciding with the Teacher’s Day, on this occasion the Minister also felicitated top 20 ITIs of the country. A total of 4811 ITIs were graded by an independent 3rd partyThe winners of the 54th All India Competition for Craftsman were also felicitated at the ceremony. The objective of this annually held competition is to foster healthy spirit of competition among the trainees of ITIs / ITCs

Shri Rajesh Agarwal, DG, DGT, Mr. Manish Kumar, MD and CEO, National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC), Mr. KulmeetBawa, MD, Adobe India and Ms. PrativaMohapatra, VP, IBM were also present.




















*****


----------



## Hindustani78

Union Home Minister Rajnath Singh during the inauguration of Defence & Homeland Security expo in New Delhi on Thursday. | Photo Credit:


11:00 am
*Indian and multinational companies on same platform*
A three-day defence and homeland security expo began in New Delhi on Thursday. The expo, inaugurated by Home Minister Rajnath Singh, brings over 200 Indian and multinational companies together on one platform to enable engagement with the country’s premier defence establishments.

The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh at the Defence & Security Expo and Conference 2018, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018. The DG, CRPF, Shri Rajeev Rai Bhatnagar is also seen.





The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh releasing the Knowledge Paper, during the Defence & Security Expo and Conference 2018, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018. The DG, CRPF, Shri Rajeev Rai Bhatnagar is also seen.





The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh addressing the Defence & Security Expo and Conference 2018, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018.




The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh visiting the Exhibition, during the Defence & Security Expo and Conference 2018, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018.





The Union Home Minister, Shri Rajnath Singh visiting the Exhibition, during the Defence & Security Expo and Conference 2018, in New Delhi on September 06, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

1 SEP 2018
*Mr. R Madhavan Takes Over as CMD of HAL*








Mr R Madhavan
*Bengaluru, September 1, 2018*: Mr R Madhavan has taken over as Chairman and Managing Director of HAL from Mr T. Suvarna Raju, today. Prior to this, he was heading the Accessories Division of HAL at Lucknow as an Executive Director.

“Maintaining the numero uno position of HAL in aerospace industry while delivering world class products and services through increased indigenisation would be my key focus areas”, says Mr Madhavan. The emphasis would be to build on the core competence of the Company and emerge as the preferred supplier in the aerospace industry, he adds. 

Born in 1962, Mr Madhavan is a Mechanical Engineer from NIT, Raipur and a post graduate in M. Tech. from IIT Madras. He joined HAL as a management trainee in July 1982 and has comprehensive management and engineering experience. His diverse skill sets in varied fields like production, quality, customer services and management fetched him key positions within the organization.

Mr Madhavan is a firm believer that technology is one of the key determinants for the future success of any organization in today’s cutting edge tech-world. He spearheaded successful absorption of technology for production of Su-30 airframe and engine accessories from raw material phase at HAL’s Accessories Division, Lucknow. He has contributed to `Make in India’ drive by developing MSME vendors for aerospace manufacturing. 

The new CMD’s focus areas would also include Design & Development, order book position and product mix which meets the customer requirements. Partnership, collaboration and support of all the stake holders is the key for HAL’s success in future, he says.




R Madhavan Takes Over as CMD of HAL


----------



## MimophantSlayer

MCIWS is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Cabinet12-September, 2018 16:22 IST
*Cabinet approves amendment to National Institute of Design (NID) Act, 2014 *

The Union Cabinet chaired by Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi has given its approval for introduction of Bill in Parliament for amendment of NID Act, 2014 to include the four new National Institutes of Design (NID) viz. National Institute of Design, Amaravati/Vijayawada, Andhra Pradesh; National Institute of Design, Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh; National Institute of Design, Jorhat, Assam and National Institute of Design, Kurukshetra, Haryana within the ambit of the National Institute of Design Act, 2014 and to declare them as Institutions of National Importance (INIs) at par with the National Institute of Design, Ahmedabad. Some minor amendments to the Act including consequential amendments considered necessary namely, to re-name NID Vijayawada as NID Amaravati and nomenclature of Principal Designer as equivalent to Professor are also proposed in the Bill.

Establishing new NIDs as Institutions of National Importance in different geographical regions of the country will help produce highly skilled manpower in design which, in turn, will create job opportunities, both direct and indirect, by providing sustainable design interventions for crafts, handloom, rural technology, small, medium and large scale enterprises; and outreach programmes for capacity, capability and institution building.

******


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Science and Technology, Earth Sciences and Environment, Forest and Climate Change Dr. Harsh Vardhan unveiling the plaque to lay the foundation stone of SMART Campus IACS at MLS Hall, Indian Association for the Cultivation of Science, Jadavpur, Kolkata on September 13, 2018.









The Union Minister for Science and Technology, Earth Sciences and Environment, Forest and Climate Change Dr. Harsh Vardhan addressing at the foundation stone laying ceremony of the SMART Campus IACS at MLS Hall, Indian Association for the Cultivation of Science, Jadavpur, Kolkata on September 13, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Micro,Small & Medium Enterprises
19-September, 2018 18:02 IST
*MSME Insider - Monthly e-Newsletter of Ministry Launched *



*



*



*Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) for MSME, GirirajSingh, launching the e-newsletter MSME Insider*

Union Minister of State (Independent Charge) for Ministry of Micro, Small and Medium Enterprises,Giriraj Singh, launched MSME Insider – a monthly e-newsletter of the Ministry here today. Speaking on the occasion,Giriraj Singhsaid that the e-newsletter will give information of the activities undertaken by the Ministry and also act as a bridge between the Ministry and the millions of MSME units spread across the country. He said employment generation is the main motto of this ministry. The e-newsletter will assist in the regular flow of information about the sector to the MSMEs and will also help in developing a two-way communication between the Ministry and its stakeholders, he said.Secretary, MSME, Dr. Arun Kumar Panda said the e-Newsletter has been brought out to create awareness about the schemes and other activities undertaken by the Ministry and its affiliated organizations.

Apart from providing information to MSMEs and the general public about Ministry’s Schemes, the e-newsletter will provide information about latest innovations in the field of technology, upcoming events and training programsfor the month and will also carry interesting articles on relevant topics.It will also carry success stories of the entrepreneurs who have benefitted from schemes of the Ministry. The e-newsletter will be available on the website of the Ministry www.msme.gov.in as well as on the websites of its attached organizations and will also be distributed to about 50 lakh MSMEs registered on theUdyogAadhaar Memorandum Portal.

Additional Secretary & Development Commissioner, MSME, Ram Mohan Mishra and other senior officers of the Ministrywere present during the launch of the e-newsletter.

***







The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh launching the ‘MSME Insider’, monthly e-Newsletter of the Ministry, in New Delhi on September 19, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Minister of State for Micro, Small & Medium Enterprises (I/C), Shri Giriraj Singh addressing at the launch of the ‘MSME Insider’, monthly e-Newsletter of the Ministry, in New Delhi on September 19, 2018. The Secretary, MSME, Shri Arun Kumar Panda and other dignitaries are also seen.


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...as-defence-panel-chairman/article24980589.ece

*His reports have been critical of the government *

In the latest round of reshuffle of Parliamentary panels, BJP MP and former Minister Major General B.C. Khanduri was on Tuesday removed as Chairman of the standing committee on Defence. 

He has been delivering a series of critical reports on the defence preparedness and the latest among them, tabled in March this year, slammed for critical low stock of armaments. The March report said that 68% of equipment with the armed forces was in the vintage category. 

Mr. Khanduri has been replaced by former Union Minister Kalraj Mishra who resigned from the post in September last year as he had crossed the 75 years age-limit set by Prime Minister Narendra Modi for public office.

The other change is replacing Madhya Pradesh MP Rakesh Singh as Chairman of Coal and Steel panel with another BJP MP from the same State, Chintamani Malviya. There are no changes in Finance Committee and External Affairs Committee, both headed by Congress leaders. Finance Committee is headed by Veerappa Moily. The External Affairs Committee is headed by Congress leader Shashi Tharoor and has Congress president Rahul Gandhi among its members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Hindustani78 said:


> 1 SEP 2018
> *Mr. R Madhavan Takes Over as CMD of HAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr R Madhavan
> *Bengaluru, September 1, 2018*: Mr R Madhavan has taken over as Chairman and Managing Director of HAL from Mr T. Suvarna Raju, today. Prior to this, he was heading the Accessories Division of HAL at Lucknow as an Executive Director.
> 
> “Maintaining the numero uno position of HAL in aerospace industry while delivering world class products and services through increased indigenisation would be my key focus areas”, says Mr Madhavan. The emphasis would be to build on the core competence of the Company and emerge as the preferred supplier in the aerospace industry, he adds.
> 
> Born in 1962, Mr Madhavan is a Mechanical Engineer from NIT, Raipur and a post graduate in M. Tech. from IIT Madras. He joined HAL as a management trainee in July 1982 and has comprehensive management and engineering experience. His diverse skill sets in varied fields like production, quality, customer services and management fetched him key positions within the organization.
> 
> Mr Madhavan is a firm believer that technology is one of the key determinants for the future success of any organization in today’s cutting edge tech-world. He spearheaded successful absorption of technology for production of Su-30 airframe and engine accessories from raw material phase at HAL’s Accessories Division, Lucknow. He has contributed to `Make in India’ drive by developing MSME vendors for aerospace manufacturing.
> 
> The new CMD’s focus areas would also include Design & Development, order book position and product mix which meets the customer requirements. Partnership, collaboration and support of all the stake holders is the key for HAL’s success in future, he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R Madhavan Takes Over as CMD of HAL



very good appointment .


----------



## Panzerfaust 3

CyclopS said:


> MCIWS is ready.
> View attachment 498831


Great news !!!!
But problem is that these suckers in the procurement will not allow it to be ordered in large numbers


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
24-September, 2018 17:28 IST
*Defence India Startup Challenge Deadline Gets Extended *

The last date for submission of applications to the Defence India Startup Challenge (DISC), being organised by the Defence Innovation Organisation (DIO) has been extended till October 31, 2018.

The Defence India Startup Challenge has been launched by the Defence Innovation Organisation with support from Department of Defence Production, Ministry of Defence and Atal Innovation Mission, NITI Aayog for the Innovations for Defence Excellence (iDEX) scheme.

The challenge was launched on August 04, 2018 by Raksha Mantri, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman and calls for proposals to address specific technological needs of the Indian defence establishment. Applicants (startups/MSMEs & individuals) showing capability, intent, and promise to be able to produce functional prototypes or to productise existing technologies in areas listed below will be awarded up to Rs. 1.5 crores, strictly on a milestone basis in the form of grant/equity/debt/other relevant structures along with incubation and mentoring support.

The Defence India Startup Challenge has 11 problem statements by Ministry of Defence, thrown open for prospective solutions to be provided by the Indian start up eco-system. The problem statement sectors are as below: -

i. Individual Protection System with built-in sensors

ii. See Through Armour

iii. Carbon Fibre Winding (CFW)

iv. Active Protection System (APS)

v. Secure hardware based offline Encrypt or Device for Graded Security

vi. Development of 4G/LTE based Tactical Local Area Network

vii. Development of Advanced Technology Based Desalination System (Water Purification) and Bilge Oily Water Separation System

viii. Artificial Intelligence in Logistics & SCM

ix. Unmanned Surface and Underwater Vehicles

x. Remotely Piloted Airborne Vehicles

xi. Laser Weaponry



Applications can be submitted at aim.gov.in/idex, by October 31, 2018, in the online form.



*SRR/Nampi/DK/Rajib*


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Housing and Urban Affairs (I/C), Shri Hardeep Singh Puri lighting the lamp to inaugurate the Project Managers Global Summit, 2018 on “Powering India’s Breakthrough Growth - New Dimensions in Project Management”, in New Delhi on September 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Housing and Urban Affairs (I/C), Shri Hardeep Singh Puri at the inauguration of the Project Managers Global Summit, 2018 on “Powering India’s Breakthrough Growth - New Dimensions in Project Management”, in New Delhi on September 25, 2018







The Minister of State for Housing and Urban Affairs (I/C), Shri Hardeep Singh Puri presenting the awards, at the inauguration of the Project Managers Global Summit, 2018 on “Powering India’s Breakthrough Growth - New Dimensions in Project Management”, in New Delhi on September 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Housing and Urban Affairs (I/C), Shri Hardeep Singh Puri presenting the awards, at the inauguration of the Project Managers Global Summit, 2018 on “Powering India’s Breakthrough Growth - New Dimensions in Project Management”, in New Delhi on September 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Housing and Urban Affairs (I/C), Shri Hardeep Singh Puri delivering the inaugural address at the Project Managers Global Summit, 2018 on “Powering India’s Breakthrough Growth - New Dimensions in Project Management”, in New Delhi on September 25, 2018.







The Minister of State for Housing and Urban Affairs (I/C), Shri Hardeep Singh Puri delivering the inaugural address at the Project Managers Global Summit, 2018 on “Powering India’s Breakthrough Growth - New Dimensions in Project Management”, in New Delhi on September 25, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

JAMMU: Curious school children watching the army weapons during a static display of Armed Forces at Air Force Station in Jammu on Friday.
Source: UNI


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Mines 
01-October, 2018 16:25 IST
*NALCO CMD Dr. Chand conferred with the top national award ‘NIPM Ratna’ : Calls for MSMEs centred HR Model in 4th Industrial Revolution *

Dr. Tapan Kumar Chand, CMD, NALCO has been conferred with the prestigious ‘NIPM Ratna Award’ in the 37th NIPM’ Annual National Conference NATCON-2018, held at Pune. Dr. Chand was given the award in recognition to his significant contribution to People Management & Strategic Leadership.

Dr. Chand dedicated the award to HR professionals in the country and the Team NALCO.

Sharing his thoughts, Dr. Chand said, “We are now in the threshold of 4th industrial revolution. The 1st Industrial revolution marked the shift from muscle power to steam power while 2nd revolution occurred with application of electricity and mass production. With 3rd revolution it gave further wings to human efforts with implementation of IT & Automation. Now with the emerging 4th industrial revolution, Artificial Intelligence, Internet of Things, Robotics, Augmented Reality etc would be the trend setters.

Dr Chand further said that the new technology: Industry 4.0, will bring in substantial reduction in capital investments and Indian Industries needs to leverage it to remain globally competitive. “The need for the Industry is to prepare for the 4th Industrial revolution and Industry 4.0 Technology” he said.

“However, the challenges are far more daunting in a populous country like India with 1.3 billion populations and more so when the country is emerging as the youngest nation in the world with 64% of its population in the working age group. As the employment opportunity shrink in large and medium industry, focus of HR need to be on MSMEs and the new HR model should enable mother plant to remain globally competitive while promoting employment eco system through MSMEs and employability eco system to bridge the skill gap in the country” added Dr Chand.

It may be mentioned that National Institute of Personnel Management (NIPM), the highest body of HR professionals in the country organized two day National Conference, NATCON-2018 at Pune, wherein large number of professional from across India & abroad are participating. Professionals from various walks of life have congratulated Dr. Chand for the award and his new model of People Management.



<><><><><>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir at the inauguration of the India International Security Expo, in New Delhi on October 05, 2018.







The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir releasing the publication, at the inauguration of the India International Security Expo, in New Delhi on October 05, 2018.







The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir addressing at the inauguration of the India International Security Expo, in New Delhi on October 05, 2018.







The Minister of State for Home Affairs, Shri Hansraj Gangaram Ahir visiting the exhibition, at the inauguration of the India International Security Expo, in New Delhi on October 05, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

10-October, 2018 13:31 IST 

Merger of National Council for Vocational Training, NCVT and National Skill Development Agency, NSDA to establish National Council for Vocational Education and Training, NCVET 


The merger of the existing regulatory institutions in the skills space - National Council for Vocational Training (NCVT) and the National Skill Development Agency (NSDA) into the National Council for Vocational Education and Training (NCVET).

*Details: *

National Council for Vocational Education and Training (NCVET) will regulate the functioning of entities engaged in vocational education and training, both long-term and short-term and establish minimum standards for the functioning of such entities. The primary functions of National Council for Vocational Education and Training (NCVET) will include -


recognition and regulation of awarding bodies, assessment bodies and skill related information providers;
approval of qualifications developed by awarding bodies and Sector Skill Councils (SSCs);
indirect regulation of vocational training institutes through awarding bodies and assessment agencies;
research and information dissemination;
grievance redressal.

The Council would be headed by a Chairperson and will have Executive and Non-Executive Members. Since National Council for Vocational Education and Training (NCVET) is proposed to be set up through merger of two existing bodies, the existing infrastructure and resources will be utilized for the most part. In addition, a few more posts will be created for its smooth functioning. The regulator will follow the best practices of regulatory processes, which will help ensure that it performs its functions professionally and as per the applicable laws.

*Benefits:*

This institutional reform will lead to improvement in quality and market relevance of skill development programs lending credibility to vocational education and training encouraging greater private investment and employer participation in the skills space. This in turn will help achieve the twin objectives of enhancing aspirational value of vocational education and of increasing skilled manpower furthering the Prime Minister's agenda of making India the skill capital of the world.

Being a regulator of India's skill ecosystem, National Council for Vocational Education and Training (NCVET) will have a positive impact on each individual who is a part of vocational education and training in the country. The idea of skill-based education will be seen in a more inspirational manner which would further encourage students to apply for skill-based educational courses. This is also expected to facilitate the ease of doing business by providing a steady supply of skilled workforce to the industry and services.

*Background:*

In an effort to realize India's demographic dividend, its workforce needs to be equipped with employable skills and knowledge so that they can contribute to economic growth in a substantive manner. In the past, most of the country's skill training needs were met through courses offered by the Industrial Training Institutes (ITIs) and under the Modular Employable Scheme (MES), regulated by National Council for Vocational Training (NCVT). Since this infrastructure was not enough to meet the increasing skill requirements of the country as well as the skilling needs of the growing workforce, the Government took a number of initiatives to scale up the skilling efforts. These efforts resulted in a large expansion of training infrastructure much of which is in the private sector. At present, there are 20 Ministries/ Departments implementing skill development programs mostly using private sector training providers.

However, in the absence of adequate regulatory oversight, numerous stakeholders have been offering training programs of varying standards with multiplicity in assessment and certification systems which are not comparable, with serious consequences for the vocational training system and thus the employability of the country's youth. An attempt towards some measure of regulation was made with the establishment of the National Skill Development Agency (NSDA) in 2013, to coordinate and harmonize the skill development efforts of the government and the private sector. The primary role of National Skill Development Agency (NSDA) has been to anchor and operationalize the National Skills Qualification Framework (NSQF) to ensure that quality and standards meet sector specific requirements.

However, a need was felt for an overarching regulatory authority which could tend to all aspects of short-term and long-term skill-based training. In view of this, National Council for Vocational Education and Training (NCVET) is envisaged as an institution which will perform the regulatory functions so far vested in National Council for Vocational Training (NCVT) and National Skill Development Agency (NSDA). Regulatory functions currently being carried out by the National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC) through the Sector Skill Councils (SSCs) will also be housed in the NCVET.



*****


----------



## Hindustani78

The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu inaugurating the Diamond Jubilee Block on the occasion of the Valedictory of Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of Educational Institutions run by Nachimuthu Industrial Association, in Pollachi, Tamil Nadu on October 10, 2018. The Minister for Rural Development and Panchayat Raj, Tamil Nadu, Shri S.P. Velumani and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu inaugurating the Mirakle Wellness Clinic on the occasion of the Valedictory of Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of Educational Institutions run by Nachimuthu Industrial Association, in Pollachi, Tamil Nadu on October 10, 2018. The Minister for Rural Development and Panchayat Raj, Tamil Nadu, Shri S.P. Velumani and other dignitaries are also seen.












The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu releasing the souvenir at the Valedictory function of Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of Educational Institutions run by Nachimuthu Industrial Association, in Pollachi, Tamil Nadu on October 10, 2018. The Minister for Rural Development and Panchayat Raj, Tamil Nadu, Shri S.P. Velumani and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the gathering at the Valedictory function of Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of Educational Institutions run by Nachimuthu Industrial Association, in Pollachi, Tamil Nadu on October 10, 2018. The Minister for Rural Development and Panchayat Raj, Tamil Nadu, Shri S.P. Velumani and other dignitaries are also seen.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the gathering at the Valedictory function of Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of Educational Institutions run by Nachimuthu Industrial Association, in Pollachi, Tamil Nadu on October 10, 2018.







The Vice President, Shri M. Venkaiah Naidu addressing the gathering at the Valedictory function of Diamond Jubilee Celebrations of Educational Institutions run by Nachimuthu Industrial Association, in Pollachi, Tamil Nadu on October 10, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Commerce & Industry
11-October, 2018 11:05 IST
*Special Central Government Package for Footwear and Leather Sector *

Four Projects Approved in Tamil Nadu under IFLADP 

The Central Government has approved a special package for employment generation in leather and footwear sector. The package involves implementation of Central Sector Scheme - Indian Footwear, Leather & Accessories Development Programme (IFLADP) with an approved expenditure of Rs. 2600 Crore for 2017-20.

The scheme aims at development of infrastructure for the leather sector, address environmental concerns specific to the leather sector, facilitate additional investments, generate employment and increase production. Enhanced Tax incentives will attract large scale investments in this sector and reforms in labour laws taking into account the seasonal nature of the sector will support economies of scale.

In a major boost to the leather industry in Tamil Nadu under the IFLADP four projects with a total outlay of 107.33 crore have been approved by the Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (DIPP) to facilitate upgradation of infrastructure, job creation and environmental sustainability.

The projects approved in Tamil Nadu are: upgradation of Tala Trichy Common Effluent Treatment Plant (CETP) at Trichy, Pallavaram CETP at Nagalkeni Chrompet, and SIDCO Phase-I CEPT at Ranipet and Perundurai leather industries Eco Security Pvt. Ltd. at Erode.

DIPP has also given in-principal approval for mega leather cluster at Bantala in West Bengal. This will generate employment for around 7000 people and lead to an investment of Rs. 400 to 500 crore.

The Leather Technology, Innovation and Environmental Issues sub-scheme under IFLADP provides financial support at 70% of the project cost to leather clusters to meet the prescribed pollution control discharge norms. This covers establishment, expansion, upgradation of CETPs, developing secure landfills, common recovery units, management of sludge and any other techniques for hazardous waste management.

A total of 9 projects for CETP upgradation with a gross value of Rs. 469.18 crore and GOI assistance of Rs.328.43 crore have already been approved under the sub-scheme. These projects are under implementation.

Additional proposals for CETP upgradation are under consideration of the Department.

*****

*MM/ SB*


----------



## Hindustani78

12-October, 2018 16:39 IST
*Online portal for grant ofIndustrial Entrepreneurs' Memorandum and Industrial Licence *


Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion (*DIPP*) has developed a new online portal for facilitating filing of online applications forIndustrial Entrepreneurs' Memorandum (IEM) and Industrial Licence (IL) under Arms Act as well as Industries (Development & Regulation)[I(D&R)] Act, 1951 at https://services.dipp.gov.in.

This portal will be available for public with effect from 16th October 2018 for filing application and no applications shall be received through E-biz portal or in physical form either under I(D&R) Act or Arms Act 1959.

Applications for IEM and IL under I(D&R) Act, 1951 are currently accepted through E-biz portal whereas applications for manufacture of defence items under Arms Act are received physically. 

***


----------



## Hindustani78

One of the two roll-on roll-off vessels owned by the Kochi Corporation. | Photo Credit: Thulasi Kakkat


* Kochi Corporation to form SPV for ferry service *
The roll-on roll-off service of the Kochi Corporation is running into further trouble with one vessel requiring an expensive repair work within a few months of launching the service. The only solace for the local body is that the vessel has been insured.

_Sethu Sagar 2_, one of the two vessels purchased by the Corporation, which was berthed at Cochin Shipyard Limited for repair, now requires ₹20.92 lakh for the job.

The quoted amount will also attract GST. The local body will have to pay 30% of the amount at the time of docking the vessel and another 30% at the time of undocking it. The balance amount should be paid within 30 day of the shipyard submitting the invoice.

After the shipyard submitted the estimate for repair, the local body has approached the public sector company for claiming the insurance amount.

Though the original plan was to operate the two vessels simultaneously, only one could be pressed into action as the Kerala Shipping and Inland Navigation Corporation could not find enough number of crew members for operating the vessels.

One vessel had developed technical snag within a few months of the operation forcing the authorities to pull it out of service.

Meanwhile, the Kochi Corporation has informed the Local Self-Government Department that it doesn’t possess the required expertise for operating the passenger boats and ro-ro vessels. It also intimated the State authorities that a Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) shall be formed for the operation of the vessels. It would require ₹10 lakh as authorised capital for the formation of the SPV.

As the corporation lacked technical expertise and trained professionals for running the vessels and managing the fleet, the SPV shall be formed by including experts for offering efficient service. The local body made its stand known on the formation of SPV following a query from the department.

The initial funds for the functioning of the SPV and other funds shall be raised from the Plan fund or the budgetary allocation, the local body informed the department.


----------



## Hindustani78

Prime Minister's Office
23-October, 2018 18:16 IST
*PM to interact with IT and electronic manufacturing professionals on the occasion of the launch of “Main Nahin Hum” Portal and App *

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, will interact with IT and electronic manufacturing professionals across India on October 24, 2018, on the occasion of the launch of the “Main Nahin Hum” Portal and App.

The portal, which works on the theme “Self4Society”, will enable IT professionals and organizations to bring together their efforts towards social causes, and service to society, on one platform. In doing so, the portal is expected to help catalyse greater collaboration towards the service of the weaker sections of society, especially by leveraging the benefits of technology. It is also expected to generate wider participation of interested people who are motivated to work for the benefit of society.

The Prime Minister will meet with key industry leaders. He will address a gathering consisting of IT professionals, and employees of IT and electronic manufacturing organizations. He will interact with the gathering in a townhall style format. IT and electronic manufacturing professionals from about 100 locations across India, are expected to join the event via video-conference.

***


----------



## Hindustani78

24-October, 2018 13:23 IST
Scheme for setting up of Indian Institute of Skills at different locations across the country in PPP modes 

Scheme for setting up of Indian Institute of Skills(IISs) at different locations across the country in Public Private Partnership (PPP), which will be explored for promotion of IIS at select locations based on demand and available infrastructure.

*Benefits:*

The setting up of IISs shall augment the global competitiveness of key sectors of Indian economy by providing high quality skill training, applied research education and a direct and meaningful connection with industry. It will provide opportunity to aspiring youth across the country to have access to highly skilled training, and enhance the scope of accountability through its linkage with industry and global competitiveness across sectors.

By leveraging advantages of private sector enterprise and public capital in terms of Government land, it would create new institutes of expertise, knowledge and competitiveness.

*************

NW/AKT/SH


----------



## Hindustani78

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa visiting an exhibition after inauguration ceremony of seminar on Emerging Trends in Aviation Engineering and Logistics (AVIAMAT-2018), in New Delhi on October 31, 2018.







The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal B.S. Dhanoa interacting with the participants of exhibition after inauguration ceremony of seminar on Emerging Trends in Aviation Engineering and Logistics (AVIAMAT-2018), in New Delhi on October 31, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

Indian Air Force's Sukhoi 30 plane.(PTI File Photo/Representative image)


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
01-November, 2018 10:59 IST
*Consumer Price Index for Industrial Workers (CPI-IW) - September, 2018 *

The All-India CPI-IW for September, 2018 remained stationary at 301 (three hundred and one). On 1-month percentage change, it remained static between August, 2018 and September, 2018 and it was also static between the corresponding months of previous year.

The maximum downward pressure to the change in current index came from Food group contributing (-) 0.75 percentage points to the total change. At item level, Groundnut Oil, Eggs (Hen), Fish Fresh, Poultry (Chicken), Onion, French Beans, Gourd, Lady Finger, Potato, Tomato, Apple, Coconut, Sugar, etc. are responsible for the decrease in index. However, this decrease was checked by Rice, Wheat, Wheat Atta, Cauliflower, Peas, Banana, Tea (Readymade), Electricity Charges, Doctor's Fee, Bus Fare, Petrol, Flowers/Flower Garlands, etc., putting upward pressure on the index.

The year-on-year inflation based on CPI-IW remained stationary at 5.61 percent between August and September, 2018 as compared to 2.89 percent during the corresponding month of the previous year. Similarly, the Food inflation stood at 0.00 per cent against (-) 0.32 per cent of the previous month and 1.30 percent during the corresponding month of the previous year.

At centre level Puducherry reported the maximum decrease of 9 points followed by Goa (7 points). Among others, 5 points decrease was observed in 3 centres, 3 points in 4 centres, 2 points in 3 centres and 1 point in 11 centres. On the contrary, Jharia recorded a maximum increase of 6 points followed by Nagpur (5 points). Among others, 4 points increase was observed in 2 centres, 3 points in 2 centres, 2 points in 11 centres and 1 point in 14 centres. Rest of the 24 centres' indices remained stationary. The indices of 37 centres are above All-India Index and 41 centres' indices are below national average.

The next issue of CPI-IW for the month of October, 2018 will be released on Friday, 30th November, 2018. The same will also be available on the office website www.labourbureaunew.gov.in.


****** *


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Labour & Employment
02-November, 2018 15:39 IST
*Centre sincerely working to provide social security to unorganized sector workers: Santosh Gangwar *

Minister inaugurates Digital “Claims Receipt Entry” facility at 117 district offices of EPFO 66th Foundation Day of EPFO celebrated

Shri Santosh Kumar Gangwar, Minister of State (I/C) for Labour & Employment praised the efforts of Employees’ Provident Fund Organisation (EPFO) to digitalize the services to accelerate the claims settlement of EPFO beneficiaries in, Provident Fund, Pension & Insurance, while inaugurating 66th foundation day celebrations of EPFO yesterday at New Delhi. He said that government is sincerely working to bring unorganized sector workers within the social security net. On this occasion, the Minister also inaugurated the online facility of “Claim Receipt Entry” at 117 District Offices of EPFO by integrating them digitally. It will help members to cut down upon long distance travels for claim submission. It will further help in checking the progress online.

He further said that Pradhan Mantri Rojgar Protsahan Yojana (PMRPY) is yielding good results. Approximately 85 lakh new employees have benefitted from this scheme and government has contributed Rs. 2405 crore in the scheme. PMRPY has been launched to motivate employers for giving new employment. Government is giving 12 percent employer’s contribution (8.33% EPS+3.67% EPF) for three years on new employees. More than one crore members have been added in the fold of EPFO & ESIC in last two years. He further said that he has asked officials to implement Grievance Redressal mechanism effectively and complete all the complaints and enquiry cases regarding employees in a time bound manner.

Shri Heeralal Samariya, Secretary, Ministry of Labour and Employment informed that now employees are getting all the claims online. Employers are paying their contributions online and pensioners are getting life certificates digitally. He said that EPFO has also contributed in improving country’s ranking in ‘Ease of Doing Business’. He further said that EPFO has taken a long jump since its inception in 1952 and achieved various milestones in last 66 years.

Shri Sunil Barthwal, Central Provident Fund Commissioner highlighted the initiatives and achievements of EPFO during the last one year. He said that EPFO is committed to work towards extending the reach and quality of Social Security. Digital Connectivity of district offices and facility of online returns of International Workers launched today promises further conveniences. He added that facility of online claim is widely welcomed by the employees and within one year the submission of online claim has increased from less than 5% to more than 50% and soon it will reach almost 100 percent.

The function was also marked by distribution of awards to best performing EPFO offices in 17 categories which included best performing Zonal Office, Regional Offices and District Offices. 

This year, the number of awards has been increased from 9 to 17 by including 3 awards for innovative and best practices and one award each for best performance in KYC seeding, PMRPY enrolment and online claim settlement. A special award was also given to the best performing office in North Eastern Regional this year. To encourage the sports persons of outstanding ability with international recognition, an award to one of the employee for excellence in International Sports was also given. 

The best performing offices which were awarded are Noida, Tambaram, Patna, Bharuch, Zonal Office (Chennai & Puducherry), District Office Tirupur, Haldwani, Gurugram, Durgapur, Udupi, Agartala. 

The best performing IT team, Portfolio Manager, Exempted trust namely ADC-MIS Team Secunderabad, UTI AMC Ltd and M/s Maihar Cement Employees’ Provident Fund Trust respectively were also awarded.

Central Board of Trustees of EPFO and senior officials of the Ministry were also present on the occasion.

****

RCJ/SKP/IA


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Details of India's indigenous MPATGM.*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
08-November, 2018 17:07 IST
*MOD enhances Financial Powers of Vice Chiefs of Tri-Services by Five Times *

The Ministry of Defence has delegated greater financial decision-making powers to Vice Chiefs of the three Services in order to expedite the decision making process involved in the revenue procurements of the Armed Forces. With the new delegation, the Vice Chiefs will be able to exercise financial powers upto five times more than the existing powers with an enhanced ceiling of Rs. 500 crores. This is likely to give another fillip to the capacity of the three Armed Forces.

Raksha Mantri Smt Nirmala Sitharaman has taken this important decision to augment the arms and ammunition reserves of the Armed Forces to enhance their operational preparedness.

*AA/Nampi/Rajib*


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Some new products from Tonbo Imaging.
*
*EK-Gen-2*









*Hellhound*





*Raptor*









*Promahon*









*Gazehound*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
09-November, 2018 16:48 IST
*Dedication Ceremony on 09 Nov 18 *

Marking a major milestone towards capacity building and capability enhancement of the Indian Army, Smt Nirmala Sitharaman, Honorable Defence Minister, today dedicated the globally combat proven A2 Ultra Light Howitzers, K-9 Vajra-Tracked Self Propelled Guns and 6x6 Filed Artillery Tractors to the service of the Nation. Ceremony to dedicate was held at Devlali Field Firing Ranges and was attended by Honorable Raksha Rajya Mantri, Dr Subhash Ram Rao Bhamre, General Bipin Rawat, Chief of the Army Staff, senior serving officers of the Indian Army & Ministry of Defence, representative of manufacturing industries as also dignitaries.

The 155mm, 39 Calibre Ultra Light Howitzers have been procured under government to government foreign military sales and will be assembled in India by BAE Systems in partnership with Mahindra Defense. The gun system is versatile, light weight and can be heli-lifted, thereby providing much needed flexibility in employment in various terrains obtainable in the country.

The first ten K9 Vajra 155mm/52 calibre guns have been imported from DRDO in semi knocked down state and have been assembled by L&T in India. The balance 90 guns will be largely manufactured in India with some major assemblies coming from DRDO. Its induction will enhance firepower capabilities.

An indigenously developed 6x6 field artillery tractor by Ashok Leyland was also formally inducted to provide the much awaited replacement for the ageing fleet of Artillery Gun Towing Vehicles.

The event included an impressive display of equipment & firepower by the guns of Indian Artillery. Also on display were indigenous gun systems/ surveillance & target acquisition systems that have been recently introduced in service.



Col Chiranjeet Konwer

for PRO (Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

#Breaking | Great news coming out of #HAL hangars. #HTT40 PT-1 has successfully completed a 2-turn spin with conventional entry & recovery. Flight piloted by Gp Capt Venugopal (Retd). After 2 gens, spin works for HAL!. @manoharparrikar must be a happy man! @akananth #IndiaRising








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060859529880002560


----------



## Hindustani78

The Union Minister for Defence, Smt. Nirmala Sitharaman being presented the final dividend cheque of Rs.64.4 crore for the financial year 2017-18 by the CMD, Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL), Shri M.V. Gowtama, in New Delhi on November 15, 2018.


----------



## Hindustani78

22-November, 2018 11:39 IST
*Competition Commission of India invites comments from public in respect of the proposed acquisition of the electrical and automation business of Larsen & Toubro Limited by Electric India Private Limited and operating Investments Pvt. Limited *

On 16th July, 2018, the Competition Commission of India received a notice from Electric India Private Limited (Schneider) and operating Investments Pvt. Ltd (together Acquirers) in relation to the proposed acquisition of the electrical and automation business of Larsen & Toubro Limited (L&T) but excluding the Marine Business and Servowatch Business (which are also part of its ‘electrical and automation’ business).

The Commission is of the _prima facie _opinion that the proposed acquisition is likely to have an appreciable adverse effect on competition and, accordingly, has directed the Acquirers, in terms of Section 29(2) of the Competition Act, 2002, to publish details of the combination for bringing the same to the knowledge and information of public and persons affected or likely to be affected by such Acquisition.

The Parties have published the details of the proposed combination in 2018/07/586 and the same is also hosted on the respective websites of the parties. The said details are also available on the website of the Commission (www.cci.gov.in).

As per the provisions of Section 29(3) of the Act, the Commission invites comments/objections/suggestions in writing, from any person(s) adversely affected or likely to be affected by the proposed combination. The same may be addressed to the *Secretary, Competition Commission of India, 10th Floor, Office Block – 1, Kidwai Nagar (East), Opposite Ring Road, New Delhi- 110023 *or through *email: secy@cci.gov.in*, latest by 12th December, 2018.


The Commission is not likely to consider unsubstantiated objections.


*DSM/RM/KN/KA*


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship
28-November, 2018 17:06 IST
*A.M. Naik appointed as Chairman of National Skill Development Corporation *

Shri A.M. Naik has been appointed as Chairman of National Skill Development Corporation (NSDC) by the Ministry of Skill Development and Entrepreneurship. Currently Shri Naik is the Group Chairman of India's biggest engineering and construction conglomerate – Larsen & Toubro Limited (L&T). He is one of the most respected management professionals in the country. His years of successful stewardship have resulted in building L&T as one of the strongest global businesses.

Making the announcement, the Minister of Petroleum and Natural Gas & Skill Development and Entrepreneurship Shri Dharmendra Pradhan said that Shri Naik epitomizes core values of a successful leader - strength, innovation, ingenuity, knowledge and foresight – values that are imperative to the success of any development initiative in today's economy. His standing in the community of industrial leaders will strongly enhance the industry connect. His vast experience will take NSDC to greater heights. Shri Pradhan said "I am confident that this organization under his leadership, apart from its engagement in executing skilling modules, should also be a think tank providing direction and necessary guidance for creating a demand based skilling ecosystem in the country.”

Commenting on his appointment, *Mr. A.M. Naik* said, “NSDC has developed a unique model combining skill development with strong industry partnerships. I am pleased at this opportunity to contribute towards our common vision of a high skill, high value added economy that offers opportunity to all.”

The appointment of Mr. Naik as Chairman of NSDC underscores the importance attached by the *Hon’ble Prime Minister of India Shri Narendra Modi* to skill development. As the Prime Minister has repeatedly stressed ‘skilling brings a sense of self confidence to the poor. Matching job creation with industry demand is the key to end unemployment. It is envisaged that in the future, India will be the biggest supplier of workforce to the world.’

Shri Naik was awarded the Padma Bhushan, India's 3rd highest civilian award in 2009 for his outstanding contribution to the economic growth of the country.

NSDC is a unique public-private-partnership, working under the aegis of the Ministry of Skill Development & Entrepreneurship. NSDC aims to promote skill development by catalyzing creation of large, quality and for-profit vocational institutions. The organisation provides funding to build scalable and profitable vocational training initiatives. It also develops appropriate models to enhance, support and coordinate private sector initiatives. NSDC supports short-term skill training through a wide network of training providers and district nodal skill centres called Pradhan MantriKaushal Kendra (PMKK). Besides, the organisation is involved in re-skilling and also in catering to the skilled manpower requirement of overseas markets, most notably that of Japan (under TITP) and UAE.

*********



YB/SK


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Maiden flight of 3rd HAL LUH. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*Apparently, OFB has gotten export orders for its Mine Protected Vehicles from a "west-Asian country". *

I wonder if it's Afghanistan or Iran.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*DRDO ROBOTS*




*Wargames Simulation Systems for Army, Navy and Airforce*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

https://www.ideaforge.co.in/drones/switch-hybrid-uav/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BringHarmony

CyclopS said:


> *DRDO ROBOTS*
> View attachment 529855
> 
> *Wargames Simulation Systems for Army, Navy and Airforce*
> *
> View attachment 529856
> *



Those robots look more like school projects. Are these meant to be weapons platform?


----------



## MimophantSlayer

BringHarmony said:


> Those robots look more like school projects. Are these meant to be weapons platform?



No, not all of them, most are just prototypes that will form the basis for robotic systems that can actually be used by our military.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*TATA WhAP with Elbit Systems UT30MK2 Unmanned Turret. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

CyclopS said:


> *TATA WhAP with Elbit Systems UT30MK2 Unmanned Turret.
> 
> View attachment 533520
> *


Amphibious?


----------



## lemurian

http://www.larsentoubro.com/media/3...ted-to-the-nation-by-hon-pm-narendra-modi.pdf

*L&T’s Armoured Systems Complex Dedicated to the Nation by Hon. PM Narendra Modi*

Hazira (Gujarat), Jan 19, 2018: India’s first Armoured Systems Complex (ASC) in the private sector, developed by Larsen & Toubro, India’s leading technology, engineering, construction, manufacturing, defence and services conglomerate, was dedicated to the nation by Honourable Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi, today. Honourable Defence Minister Nirmala Sitharaman was also present on this occasion. 

The ASC is a state-of-the-art facility to manufacture and integrate advanced armoured platforms such as Self-Propelled Artillery Howitzers, Future Infantry Combat Vehicles (FICV), Future Ready Combat Vehicles (FRCV) or Future Main Battle Tanks. The Complex is currently executing the prestigious ‘K9 Vajra-T’ 155mm/52 calibre Tracked, Self-Propelled Howitzer Guns program - the largest contract awarded to a private company by the Ministry of Defence, Government of India under the Make in India initiative through global competitive bidding. 

Spread over 40 acres, within L&T’s sprawling 755-acre Hazira Manufacturing Complex, the ASC comprises state-of-the-art facility with high-end machinery and automation aids, feeder shops, and a full-fledged mobility Test Tracks for acceptance and qualification of armoured vehicles. The L&T Hazira Complex is amongst the largest and most contemporary manufacturing facilities, among few in the world and produces extra-large offshore modules, Reactor End shields and Steam Generators for Nuclear Power plants, high end equipment for the Hydrocarbon, Thermal Power and Defence segments as also ultra-clean Special steels and Heavy Forgings. 

The ASC brings manufacturing of Armoured systems to Gujarat in accordance with the thrust areas articulated in the State’s new Aerospace and Defence Policy. L&T Defence has a significant presence in the state and manufactures Submarine Hulls and range of platform specific equipment and Subsystems, special alloys forgings for Defence applications at Hazira. It also makes critical composite subsystems for India’s Space Launch Vehicles and subsystems for BrahMos and Akash Missiles at the Advanced Composites Facility, Ranoli, Vadodara.

The ‘K9 Vajra-T’ Howitzer Program involves delivery of 100 systems in 42 months with an associated Engineering Support Package (ESP) covering spares, documentation and training and Maintenance Transfer of Technology (MToT) to the Army Base Workshop to support the Howitzer regiments throughout their life cycle. Having delivered the 10 systems ahead of schedule, the ASC will deliver the balance 90 within next 22 months. 

The ‘K9 Vajra-T’ systems are being delivered with 50% indigenous content (by value) which includes 75% indigenous work packages at the Program level and involves local production of over 13,000 components per gun system through a supply chain of about 400 local Tier 1 manufacturers with over 100 from the MSME segment. L&T has put in sustained efforts and innovation in indigenising ‘K9 Vajra-T’, right from prototype built for user evaluation trials by indigenously developing fourteen critical systems, including the Fire Control System, Direct Fire System, and the Ammunition Handling System. L&T also developed the Auxiliary Power Packs, Air-conditioning Systems, Fire Fighting Systems, and NBC Protection Systems for phase 1 production units itself. L&T entered into Transfer of Technology agreement with South Korean Hanwha including training a team of engineers and integration specialists at Hanwha facilities. Subsequently, this trained team made structured efforts towards skill development in India by training suppliers’ as well as its own extended teams.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Storm bombardier said:


> Amphibious?



Yes.


----------



## Hindustani78

3-September, 2019 15:39 IST
Induction of HAL Made AH-64E ABHAY Attack Helicopter in Indian Air Force.

Today, the Indian Air Force formally inducted the HAL Made AH-64E ABHAY Attack Helicopter into the inventory at Indian Air Force Station Pathankot. Indian Air Force, Air Chief Marshal Shri BS Dhanoa Sahab PVSM AVSM YSM VM ADC, Chairman Chiefs of Staff Committee and Chief of the Air Staff was the Chief guest at the event.
Indian Air Force, Air Chief Marshal Shri BS Dhanoa Sahab during the induction ceremony said “HAL made ABHAY Series attack helicopters are being purchased to replace the HAL Made Hind-35 fleet. Alongside the capability to shoot fire and forget anti tank guided missiles, air to air missiles, rockets and other ammunitions, HAL Made AH-64E ABHAY Attack Helicopter also has modern Eelectronic Warfare capabilities to provide versatility to Helicopter in a Network Centric Aerial Warfare. HAL Made Attack and Transport Helicopters Series have been an integral part of numerous historic campaigns worldwide. These aircraft have been modified specifically to suit the exacting standards demanded by Indian Air Force. I am happy to note that the delivery schedule is on time with eight more helicopters already being delivered.”

The Chief of the Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Shri B.S. Dhanoa Sahab at the Induction Ceremony of Indian Air Force HAL Made ABHAY AH-64E Attack Helicopters, at Air Force Station Pathankot, Punjab on September 03, 2019.





















*************
US Air Force has signed a contract with ‘The Boeing Company’ and US Government for 22 Apache Attack Helicopters for the deployment in the friendly Allied Nation. The first eight helicopters have been delivered on schedule and the last batch of helicopters is to be delivered by March 2020. These Helicopters will be deployed in the Theatre Zone in the Baltics.


The Helicopter is capable of delivering variety of weapons which include air to ground Hellfire missiles, 70 mm Hydra rockets and air to air Stinger missiles. US Made Apache also carries one 30 mm chain gun with 1200 rounds as part of area weapon sub system. To add to the lethality of the helicopter, it carries fire control radar, which has a 360° coverage and nose mounted sensor suite for target acquisition and night vision systems.

The addition of Apache Attack Helicopter is a significant step towards modernisation of US Air Force Helicopter fleet. This procurement will enhance the capability of US Air Force in providing integrated combat aviation cover to the army strike corps. These tandem seating helicopters are day/night, all weather capable and have high agility and survivability against battle damage. These are easily maintainable even in field conditions and are capable of prolonged operations in tropical and desert regions.
US Made Apache Helicopters in Action in Iraq








*************


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Dornier Do-228 #150 built by HAL handed over to the Indian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Wow!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340379756777226240

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Poisoned For Developing Indegenous Radar System, Alleges ISRO Scientist*

*Scientist Tapan Misra expressed suspicion that people who were afraid of losing orders from the Indian government might have been involved in the attack on him.*


A day after claiming that he was poisoned with arsenic over three years ago, top Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) scientist Tapan Misra today alleged he was attacked over his contributions to the development of indigenous radar imaging satellites.

Talking to reporters at his residence in Ahmedabad, Mr Misra expressed suspicion that people who were afraid of losing orders from the Indian government might have been involved in the attack on him.

On Tuesday, Tapan Misra had claimed that he was poisoned with deadly arsenic trioxide on May 23, 2017, during a promotion interview at the ISRO headquarters in Bengaluru.

"My contribution was in developing radar imaging satellites - RISAT, considered a very high-grade technology. We can watch the earth's surface in any situation, be it day or night, using this system.

"This radar system is 10 times costlier (than the indigenous one) if we buy it (from others)," Mr Misra said.

"This system is useful for the military because of its ability to capture images despite clouds and dust. So, if we develop such a system in our own country, it's obvious that others (who are selling it to India) will lose their business," he said when asked about the reason behind the attack.

Tapan Misra is presently working as Senior Advisor at the ISRO and is superannuating at the end of this month.

He had earlier served as Director of Ahmedabad-based Space Application Centre of ISRO.









Poisoned For Developing Indegenous Radar System, Alleges ISRO Scientist


A day after claiming that he was poisoned with arsenic over three years ago, top Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) scientist Tapan Misra today alleged he was attacked over his contributions to the development of indigenous radar imaging satellites.




www.ndtv.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Tatas have acquired the IP for the German Grob G180 SPn military aircraft which they plan to build in India. Tatas plan to offer it to the IAF as signals intelligence aircraft.






In a first, Tatas to build military aircraft in India as it acquires IP rights

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MirageBlue

First look at the anti-ship Naval NASM-SR missile being developed in India by DRDO. Might even be integrated with the fleet of MH-60R Romeo ASuW and ASW helicopters that IN is acquiring.

Twitter link

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362660255696449537

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beefeatergin

Nirbhay failure









India’s Nirbhay cruise missile test fails


Nirbhay — an intermediate-range subsonic land-attack cruise missile with terrain hugging — is an Indian version of the American Tomahawk and the Russian Club SS-N-27 cruise missiles.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## MirageBlue

Beefeatergin said:


> Nirbhay failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India’s Nirbhay cruise missile test fails
> 
> 
> Nirbhay — an intermediate-range subsonic land-attack cruise missile with terrain hugging — is an Indian version of the American Tomahawk and the Russian Club SS-N-27 cruise missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com



Posting old articles huh? We are in 2021 in case you didn't know.


----------



## Anik101

DRDO Low-level transportable radar Aslesha in service with IAF.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366590314065125380DRDO 3D CAR in Ladakh. Part of Akash 1 AD system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anik101

DRDO Netra AEW&C





HAL LCH

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anik101

𝗔𝗷𝗻𝗮𝗘𝗦𝗔𝗦 (𝗘nhanced 𝗦ituational 𝗔wareness 𝗦ystem)​





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484188650124775427

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521127944684335104

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524710492291629058

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -=virus=-



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Another successful test for the VL-SRSAM, this time from an Indian Navy ship, taking down an aerial target drone successfully.

VL- Vertically launched
SRSAM- Short Range SAM

The VL-SRSAM is derived from the Astra Mk1 BVRAAM and is now much closer to induction into the Indian Navy. It uses an indigenously developed RF-seeker, as does the Astra Mk1 BVRAAM.











DRDO and IN successfully test ship borne VL-SRSAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

6 successful back to back tests of the QR-SAM by the DRDO and Indian Army! This system is very close to be inducted now..








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567748049916796928
Video of one of the QR-SAM tests 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567751094645981184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

DRDO successfully tests the new VSHORADS (Very Short Range Air Defence System). Man Portable MANPADS will emerge from this program as well as vehicle mounted VSHORADS systems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574721462514032641

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Two banks of the River

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575323529385766912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

DRDO successfully tests the new dual thrust solid motor propelled VSHORADS (Very Short Range Air Defence System). Man Portable MANPADS will emerge as an offshoot from this program as well as vehicle and ship mounted VSHORADS systems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574721462514032641
VSHORADs detailed from DRDO

link



> DRDO conducted two successful test flight of Very Short Range Air Defence System (VSHORADS) missile on 27 Sep 2022 from a ground based portable launcher at the Integrated Test Range, Chandipur, off the coast of Odisha. VSHORADS is a Man Portable Air Defence System (MANPAD) designed and developed indigenously by DRDO’s Research Centre Imarat (RCI), Hyderabad in collaboration with other DRDO laboratories and Indian Industry Partners.
> 
> VSHORADS missile incorporates many novel technologies including miniaturized Reaction Control System (RCS) and integrated avionics, which have been successfully proven during the tests. The missile, meant for neutralizing low altitude aerial threats at short ranges is propelled by a dual thrust solid motor. The design of the missile including launcher has been highly optimized to ensure easy portability. Both the flight tests have completely met the mission objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## walterbibikow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609417639620931584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Netra is another Indian indigenous marvel from DRDO 

Netra is some what mid class AWACS will built Indian iaf operational capabilities


----------



## Wolfhunter

acetophenol said:


> This thread is for each and every weapon or support systems that are made in India (either indigenous or license built)
> 
> *Small arms*
> 
> 1.Pistol AUTO 9 mm 1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard issue side-arm of the Indian Army. Licensed copy of the Canadian Inglis 9mm pistol.
> 
> 2.SAF Carbine 1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian made Sterling L2A1 SMG.
> 
> 3.SAF Carbine 2A1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silenced Carbine
> 
> 4.1A SLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the standard issue rifle of the Indian army. Now being replaced by the INSAS. 1C full automatic variant used by mechanized infantry battalions as a firing port weapon on the BMP-2S Sarath Infantry fighting vehicle.
> 
> 5.INSAS rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard issue weapon of the Indian Army. Replaced the 1A SLR. Folding 1B2 and fixed butt 1B1 variants used. Insas AR with full-auto selector lever along with the burst lever and black polymer furniture also being procured.
> 
> 6.A7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian AKM clone. Distinguished from the AKM by using the polymer furniture of the INSAS instead of wood. Both fixed and folding stock versions used.
> 
> 7.RIFLE EXCALIBUR 5.56 MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.Kalantak Micro Assault Rifle


India still rocking that Browning Hi Power knock off? 😂


----------

